# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Coup de pouce croquettes chiens  AnimalWebaction

## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir à tous,

moins de 24  heures pour clore la collecte de croquettes de l'association Alina et Anda en faveur des 150 chiens à sa charge en Roumanie.


http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

A votre bon coeur et à vos clics!

*Petite mise à jour*,
 on est le 20 décembre 2018, et je change le titre initial qui concernait l'urgence de la  collecte de cette belle association d' Alina et Anda de Roumanie vu que ce topic est devenu permanent au bénéfice de toutes les collectes de croquettes, et bien sûr, au bébéfice de toutes les autres collectes, chevaux, chats, couvertures, et sachets, vous connaissez... :Smile: 

Merci à tous ceux qui le font vivre!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Manque 1000 kgs ..cliquez il fait tres froid la bas ...

----------


## framboise

La collecte est terminée, merci pour tous ces loulous

----------


## Cojo

super pour les loulous car quand il fait froid ils ont besoin de plus de calories.
Il faut clicquer pour les autres asso.

----------


## bab

Une nouvelle collecte de croquettes a débuté le 27 janvier. Tous à vos clics  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/




> Attention ! Si l'objectif n'est pas atteint tout sera perdu, rien ne sera livré, les donateurs seront remboursés. *« Les chiens des rues se mangent entre eux ou mangent leurs excréments...* *Je ne vous demande pas d'argent, mais juste des croquettes pour que cette horreur cesse... »* *Voici l'appel désespéré de Luminita, la présidente d'une association de protection des animaux en Roumanie....* *Elle n'a plus de croquettes pour nourrir les chiens des rues et les chiots de son refuge.* *Des dizaines d'animaux sont déjà morts :* *« Il ne se passe pas un jour sans que je doive enterrer un chien… ».* *Cette collecte est son dernier espoir...* *Nous  voulons livrer 9 600 kg de croquettes pour chiots, mais nous  devons payer le transporteur et les croquettes avant le 12 février 2018.* *Si la collecte échoue,** aucune croquette ne sera livrée, tout le monde sera remboursé et les chiens continueront de mourir !* Collecte 100% transparente : découvrir les garanties

----------


## framboise

Fait

----------


## mosca27

oui oui on clique ici aussi !!!

----------


## catrina

C fait à 2h et 7h prochain 12h si je peux me connecter à internet  !! Et pour le coup ça fonctionne à 5h d'intervalles j'ai l'impression

----------


## mosca27

même si je l'écris pas à chaque fois, je clique tant que possible. Allez !!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

On suit !

----------


## aurore27

suivi !

----------


## monloulou

> même si je l'écris pas à chaque fois, je clique tant que possible. Allez !!!


+1 allons-y

----------


## Cojo

cliqué tous les jours et deux fois quand je peux,allez faites en autant c'est gratuit.

----------


## isabelle75

pas beaucoup de clique pour les loulous de roumanie la cagnotte est à même pas 19% et il reste 9 jours ! çà n'avance pas vraiment j'ai peur pour les pauvres chiens qu'ils ne reçoivent pas leurs croquettes et là ce serait une catastrophe pour eux !! ::

----------


## aurore27

fait !

----------


## bouletosse

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Fait

----------


## monloulou

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

clic svp

----------


## monloulou

ça monte doucement 25% financé reste 8 jours

----------


## catrina

Reste 7 jours il ne faut rien lâcher !!!  :Smile:

----------


## catrina

On ne lâche rien !!! Ils ont besoin d'aide

----------


## catrina

> http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
> 
> clic svp


Je pense que bcp d'entre vous se sentent comme moi la plupart du temps à savoir impuissantes face à tant de souffrance et tant de loulous à aider , presque tout le temps ce qu'il manque ce sont les moyens financiers,  or pour toutes les cagnottes de ce type , on peut tous y contribuer juste en cliquant 3 à 4 fois par jour selon nos horaires !! Alors ne nous privons pas .. !!! il faut juste enregistrer le lien et dès qu'on a deux secondes aller cliquer !!  ::  quand vous tenter de cliquer deux fois de suite, ça vous bloque il est vrai mais ça vous indique à quelle heure vous pourrez cliquer de nouveau ..  ::

----------


## Cojo

Moi je clique tous les jours c'est devenu instinctif.A nous cela nous coute rien mais pour les assos et les loulous de tous poils c'est beaucoup.
On peut aider gratuitement alors allez y n'hésitez pas.

----------


## framboise

3 clics faits ce jour.  

50.20 % à cette heure ; tous ensembles , nous y arriverons  ::

----------


## monloulou

52 % il reste 4 jours
cliquons

----------


## catrina

12 jours un peu plus de 53 c chaud chaud reste 4 jours .. faut rien lâcher  :Smile: 

Nouveau clic à 6h alors que clic à 2 h 57.26 je crois .. la nuit on peut cliquer plus j'ai l'impression  :Smile:

----------


## bab

72 %, plus que 3 jours. Toutes (et tous) à vos clics ::

----------


## isabelle75

on va y arriver mais surtout ne pas flancher ! il faut que ces pauvres chiens dans le froid extrême de la roumanie aient leur croquettes pour survivre ! c'est la moindre des choses que nous pouvons leur apporter !! soyons solidaires pour les loulous  ::

----------


## monloulou

Il ne reste que 2 jours ! on est a 75%
Allons cliquons un maximum pour eux  ::

----------


## catrina

Olala oh la la !! Faut rien lâcher dernière ligne droite !! 77.20 !!!!  ::

----------


## monloulou

85,5%  cliquons encore, essayons d'atteindre le max pour ces pauvres loulous

----------


## Cojo

cliqué.

----------


## aurore27

fait à l'instant

----------


## monloulou

Il reste 22h, 87% financé
ce serait dommage de tout perdre si près du but, svp clic ou plus si vous pouvez  ::

----------


## catrina

> http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
> 
> clic svp


 ::   ::   ::  90.38  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Reste 18h

----------


## catrina

> 90.38    
> 
> Reste 18h


Ça ne bouge pas reste 16 h ..

----------


## catrina

> 90.38    
> 
> Reste 18h



13h :s

----------


## monloulou

92,6%  ne reste plus que 10h  ::

----------


## aurore27

fait à l'instant

----------


## framboise

97, 65 %, plusieurs personnes ont fait des dons , on va y arriver  ::

----------


## dogeorge

98,17  reste 7 h!!

----------


## Vanille5001

98,61%;il reste 7H
On n'oublie pas de cliquer

----------


## Roukmoutt

Fait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Fait

----------


## monloulou

99%  reste 6h
on va y arriver  ::

----------


## monloulou

Collecte réussie !
Bravo à tous et merci merci merci pour les toutous  ::  ::  ::

----------


## catrina

::   ::   ::

----------


## dogeorge

super

----------


## Cojo

Fait pour tous les poilus et assos,sur tous les sites que je connais.

----------


## aurore27

::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## mosca27

::   :: 

Bravo à nous tous !!! Le combat continue, pour toutes les autres assocs. 
Un clic, cela ne nous coute rien, mais à nous tous, cela peut faire la différence. 
Donc amis rescuéens, gardez la bonne habitude de visiter animalwebaction et tous les autres sites de clics...

----------


## doriant

::

----------


## aurore27

fait à l'instant

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je vois en tout cas que cette dernière collecte a pu bénéficier de ce post créé pour une autre plus ancienne collecte...
Merci à tous!!!

----------


## bab

> Je vois en tout cas que cette dernière collecte a pu bénéficier de ce post créé pour une autre plus ancienne collecte...
> Merci à tous!!!


Et je rebondis sur une nouvelle collecte qui a débuté hier pour les chiens de Roumanie, d'Animal Web action ! 
Elle se finit dans 7 jours . On repart dans les clics  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## monloulou

clic, à qui le tour

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait     ::

----------


## dogeorge

re fait

----------


## dogeorge

up

----------


## catrina

::

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## bab

fait

----------


## monloulou

Clic, 43% reste 5 jours, on peut y arriver

----------


## dogeorge

52,67!

up!

----------


## catrina

> Et je rebondis sur une nouvelle collecte qui a débuté hier pour les chiens de Roumanie, d'Animal Web action ! 
> Elle se finit dans 7 jours . On repart dans les clics 
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/


 ::

----------


## dogeorge

63,93
up!

----------


## bab

66,37%


up!!!

----------


## monloulou

Clic, il reste 4 jours on est à 67%

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...uge-de-lenuta/

----------


## monloulou

75%
up

----------


## aurore27

fait à l'instant

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

78,46
up

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## monloulou

fait
79% il reste 3 jours
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...uge-de-lenuta/

----------


## laure88

Fait !

----------


## dogeorge

81,96
RESTE 3 JOURS
UP!!

----------


## dogeorge

83,41

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait 83,71

----------


## bouletosse

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...uge-de-lenuta/

----------


## monloulou

83,84% il ne reste plus que *2* jours ! on va y arriver  ::

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## monloulou

Up 95,08 % !

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## framboise

95.26 %

----------


## Roukmoutt

Fait

----------


## aurore27

fait à l'instant

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait 95,34%

----------


## aurore27

fait 97.51 %

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait 98,02%

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## mosca27

98.7% ; 2 jours restants... On devrait pouvoir y arriver avant la fin des 2 jours, pas vrai ?!!!  ::

----------


## dogeorge

Fait de la tablette

----------


## bab

99,69% ; 23 heures restant (on y croit  :: )

----------


## mosca27

Collecte réussie !  ::   ::   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   ::

----------


## monloulou

Bravo ! merci pour les toutous   ::

----------


## mosca27

et on continue de cliquer pour les autres assoc encore en course : cela doit être un automatisme, peu importe qui en profite.

----------


## bab

Une nouvelle collecte vient de débuter pour les chiens de Tunisie

*​*http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

FAIT

----------


## monloulou

fait

----------


## dogeorge

21,60  fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## framboise

24.05 %

----------


## dogeorge

24,79 fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait 24,82

----------


## dogeorge

32,09  reste 5 jours

aller faut cliquer!

----------


## dogeorge

33,42

----------


## framboise

33.61

----------


## dogeorge

33,83 up

----------


## monloulou

35,15 % reste 4 jours

----------


## dogeorge

36,60

----------


## bab

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

37, 20  reste 4 jours

allez on clic!!!!!

----------


## dogeorge

38, 51 reste que 4 jours
ça monte pas assez vite
aller faut cliquez, les loulous en ont grand besoin

MERCI

----------


## INCALINE

Je ne comprends pas, je ne peux plus "cliquer" depuis 2/3 semaines, alors qu'avant je le faisais régulièrement. La zone est toujours grisée ??

----------


## dogeorge

40,21

----------


## monloulou

41,90% ne reste que 3 jours, continuons à cliquer

----------


## dogeorge

42,49 plus que 3 jours !!!

----------


## monloulou

43,39% ça monte peu, clic svp esseyons de réussir comme les autres collectes  ::

----------


## aurore27

43.54 % fait allez on va réussir, cliquez svp

----------


## dogeorge

re fait

astuce si vous avez deux ordi ou une tablette ça passe avant les horaires!!

----------


## dogeorge

43,68 ça monte pas assez vite!!

tous, a vos clics!!

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait 44,24% et il ne reste que 3 jours.....

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui... cette collecte peine à avancer... ils n'ont plus d'aide des organisations internationales depuis le printemps arabe...
La situation sur place devient très compliquée et douloureuse.

Beaucoup de chiens en détresse restent à la rue sous les jets de pierre et coups de fusil.
La réalité que décrit l'association est bien réelle, malheureusement, concernant le rapport des gens aux animaux... je l'ai vécu.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-tunisie-pat/

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## dogeorge

Ré fait

----------


## monloulou

48,68% il reste *2* jours ! svp cliquez  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

A peine 989 kg sur les 2000 attendus! Plus que 48 heures les amis...

----------


## dogeorge

Fait
Up

----------


## monloulou

51,27% up

----------


## dogeorge

on est a peine a la moitie et il ne reste que 2 jours

allez on cliques!!!

----------


## monloulou

> on est a peine a la moitie et il ne reste que 2 jours
> 
> allez on cliques!!!


et ce soir il ne restera plus que 24h, svp clic pour les toutous

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-tunisie-pat/

----------


## aurore27

fait, 52,45 %

----------


## mosca27

Allez on continue les zamis Rescuéens !!! on clique on clique. 
Que risquez-vous ? une entorse du doigt ?  :: 
Voyez surtout ce que ces chiens vont y gagner... Merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-tunisie-pat/

 54.01% reste 2 jours...

----------


## dogeorge

*1 096,21 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10104.52 récoltés, allez on continuent de clicker, il reste 2 jours, on va y arriver.

----------


## mosca27

68.13%... on continue, on lache rien !

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.On ne les oublie pas,on clique encore et encore.

----------


## monloulou

70,19% seulement, il reste *23h 
*cliquez svp membres de rescue

----------


## Petite Etoile

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

1414kg pour 2000kg attendus, plus que 23 heures.

Allez les amis!

----------


## mosca27

71.39%

----------


## dogeorge

85,88

----------


## monloulou

87,70% il ne reste plus que 9h pour réussir la collecte
un petit clic pour aider svp

----------


## dogeorge

88, 71

UP UP!!

----------


## aurore27

clic fait, 89.78 %, il reste 8 heures, allez on cliquent pour parvenir au 100 % et ainsi les sauver svp.

----------


## mosca27

90.44%       reste 7heures...

----------


## monloulou

90,88% il reste 6 h svp cliquons pour ces pauvres toutous  ::

----------


## dogeorge

fait
et demande sur ma page FB

----------


## monloulou

98% reste 3h
svp cliquez on va y arriver  :: 
vous pouvez cliquer maintenant puis encore dès 18h, celles/ceux qui souhaitent cliquer : PC tablette mobile...

----------


## mosca27

98.43% reste un peu moins de 3h00 !!! Allez on est dans la dernière ligne droite !!! on cliiiiiqqqqqqqqqqqquuuuuuuueeeeeeee !

----------


## dogeorge

98,44 reste 2h52!!

----------


## aurore27

98.56 % il reste 2h38, allez on clique, on va y arriver tous et toutes ensemble !

----------


## dogeorge

je peux plus cliquer avant minuit

99,41!!!

----------


## monloulou

100% collecte réussie 
bravo et merci à tous pour les toutous  ::   ::

----------


## mosca27

::   ::   ::   ::   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## dogeorge



----------


## bab

youpeee  ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::  ouf!

----------


## Vanille5001

Super pour eux.   ::

----------


## aurore27

::  Maintenant il faut tenter de sauver ceux qui ont les pattes dans l'eau en Espagne, 15.82 % de financés, il reste 7 jours. Allez on clique pour eux.

----------


## dogeorge

Pas encore ouverte

----------


## bab

Si !!!

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## monloulou

fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 276 868 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

17,92 reste 7 jours

----------


## Evye

Clics faits

----------


## aurore27

clics faits, 19.29 % financés, 1 446 924 cm3 récoltés, il reste 6 jours.

----------


## monloulou

Clic fait, 19,40%

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

clic déjà fait, 
*1 496 108 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Allez on va réussir !

----------


## dogeorge

*1 509 364 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

aller faut cliquer!!!

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

Ré fait

----------


## bab

fait
20,46 % il reste 6 jours

----------


## mosca27

20.89%    5 jours restants

----------


## aurore27

fait

*1 586 418 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on cliquent pour les sauver, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

*1 619 564 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.
Il faut se mobiliser pour eux et les autres aussi.

----------


## dogeorge

23,04 plus que 5 jours!!

----------


## aurore27

fait.

*1 781 354 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
On est encore loin du compte, ils en ont besoin, faut rien lâcher !

----------


## dogeorge

23,75 c'est pas assez aller on se mobilise que ces pauvres loulous puissent dormir au sec !!!!
Lien transmis sur la page FB de l'asso

----------


## monloulou

Clic, allez on peut y arriver on l’a déjà fait  ::

----------


## monloulou

Il reste 4 jours et on est à 25,46%
svp cliquez merci

----------


## dogeorge

Fait
Ça ne monte pas assez aller !!!!

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

*1 912 356 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez il faut cliquer, il reste très peu de jours.

----------


## dogeorge

25, 72 on stagne!!!!!! HELP

----------


## Roukmoutt

Peut être faire un nouveau post , ca n avance pas...

----------


## INCALINE

Miracle... Depuis 2 jours, je peux à nouveau "cliquer" !

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

*2 005 990 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours*

restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

26, 79

SEULEMENT
PLUS QUE 4 JOURS!!!!

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

*2 009 068 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on clique pour qu'ils aient tous un abri, svp.

----------


## monloulou

27,48 % seulement  :: 
plus que *3* jours  
cliquez svp   ::   ::

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

fait. 27.73 %

*2 079 490 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on cliquent, on ne lâchent rien !

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## bab

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/

29,75 %  Il reste 3 jours.

----------


## dogeorge

31,22

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.
Cela ne semble pas avancer,il faut que tout le monde s'y mette......

----------


## dogeorge

48,44

----------


## monloulou

58,31 % on continue svp car ce soir il ne restera plus que 2 jours

----------


## Flo13

On clique, on clique...... 63%, pourvu que ça continue à grimper rapidement.

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

*5 026 796 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez encore un effort, on y est presque !

----------


## dogeorge

67,10

----------


## monloulou

68,49%   *2* jours restants
on continue svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/

----------


## dogeorge

68,63

----------


## catrina

Même si je ne me connecte plus trop sur Rescue ( manque de temps et connexion trop aléatoire ) je clique regulierement  directement sur le site !! 

On continu !!

----------


## dogeorge

70,69

PLUS QUE 2 JOIRS

----------


## mosca27

70.97%, reste 2 jours. Alles les zamis ! IL faut y arriver !!! et on clic aussi pour les autres

----------


## monloulou

71,53% on continue svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/

----------


## dogeorge

73,94

----------


## mosca27

73.95%

----------


## aurore27

*5 551 498 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Je crois que le compteur en était à un peu plus de 75 % mais je ne suis pas sûre et désolée mais je n'ai pas retenu. Il faut continuer, on en est pas loin !

----------


## dogeorge

74,96
PLUS QUE 2 JOURS!!

----------


## aurore27

75.24 % 

*5 644 870 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

 :: Il faut vraiment parvenir à les sauver, cliquer svp.

----------


## monloulou

78,36%     *22h restants* 
svp de l'aide   ::   ::

----------


## monloulou

84,26%   reste 20h

----------


## dogeorge

84,92 plus que 13h!!!!

----------


## mosca27

87.17% reste 13heures !!!!
Allez les zamis Rescuéens ! un dernier effort ! un petit clic pour une grande action ! si près du but...
Et on oublie pas de cliquer aussi pour les autres rubriques
*http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/*

----------


## monloulou

87,72% plus que 10 heures 
Clic svp on peut y arriver

----------


## Roukmoutt

Fait

----------


## aurore27

88.63 %

*6 646 942 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez on y est presque, cliquez svp.

----------


## dogeorge

93,63 reste QUE 9h

aller n y est presque !!!

----------


## mosca27

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/*

94.03% reste 8 heures !!!

----------


## aurore27

94.03 %

*7 052 578 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez on en est à 7052 578 cm3, on va réussir, cliquer svp !

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

94,45

PLUS QUE 7 HEURES!!!!

----------


## dogeorge

95,18 
6 HEURES!!!!

----------


## aurore27

*7 190 344 cm3*
de niche collectés
*7 500 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

96,30%  plus que 5 h !
on peut y arriver cliquons

----------


## monloulou

99,04%  plus que 4h
clic svp merci

----------


## dogeorge

99,31  ALLER ON PEUT Y ARRIVER

----------


## monloulou

100% collecte réussie 
 ::  ::  :: 
Bravo et merci à tous !

----------


## mosca27

::   ::  super pour cette association !!! ne pas perdre la bonne habitude d'aller cliquer dès qu'on peut pour tous les autres loulous.

----------


## dogeorge

oh génial!!

merci tout le monde

----------


## aurore27

YES ! Vous voyez, ensemble, on est parvenu(es) à réussir l'impossible car cette collecte était loin d'être gagnée d'avance, je suis trop contente pour ce refuge ! Les animaux vont pouvoir avoir des abris neufs ! Merci à tous et toutes ! ::  Je viens de cliquer pour faire avancer les autres collectes.

----------


## Vanille5001

Super,collecte réussie. :Pom pom girl: 

On n'oublie d'aller cliquer pour les autres collectes.

----------


## aurore27

clic faits à l'instant pour les collectes

----------


## monloulou

Oui on continue pour les autres   ::

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/abris/*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

fait

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

Nouvelle collecte pour les chiens de Roumanie :

0.16 %

*4,86 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on cliquent pour les aider !

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

0,17%

On clique pour eux et pour les autres aussi.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait, mais suis pas tombée sur elle des chiens de Roumanie !!
Je dois être nulle !!

----------


## monloulou

Fait 31,90% 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Petite Etoile

> Fait, mais suis pas tombée sur elle des chiens de Roumanie !!
> Je dois être nulle !!


non, tout va bien Dogeorge, j'avais créé ce post pour les chiens de Roumanie pour leur croquettes, depuis il est actif et ce, pour toutes les collectes de croquettes que ce soit pour les Roumains ou Tunisiens et autres, et c'est très bien comme ça! ::

----------


## aurore27

39.96 %

*1 198,72 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on continue de cliquer, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

merci

46,82

----------


## dogeorge

49,63

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

50,11

----------


## aurore27

50.12 %

*1 503,53 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on a dépassé un peu la moitié, il faut atteindre l'autre : On y croit et on va y arriver !

----------


## monloulou

fait  50,58%   4 jours restants

----------


## mosca27

51.07% reste 4 jours... Allez on clique on clique, pour cette assoc et pour les autres

----------


## catrina

::

----------


## aurore27

53.05 %

*1 591,38 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on continuent de cliquer, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

54,03 plus que 4 jours

----------


## dogeorge

54,25

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Vanille5001

54,76%.

Encore 4 jours....on clique,clique....

----------


## aurore27

55.29 %

*1 658,66 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on continue les clics !

----------


## dogeorge

55,3O

----------


## aurore27

55.35 %

*1 660,54 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

56,17%   *3 jours restants*
clic svp on peut réussir   ::

----------


## monloulou

57,39% ça avance peu
clic svp pour les croquettes des loulous merci
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

60,15  RESTE 3 jours!

----------


## aurore27

60.50 %

*1 814,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on cliquent !

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

61,11%

----------


## dogeorge

61,13

----------


## aurore27

61.37 %

*1 841,09 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui, da!

----------


## monloulou

fait
*reste 2 jours*  allez on clique  ::

----------


## aurore27

çà va être très chaud.... Mais on y croit et on va y arriver toutes et tous ensemble ! ::

----------


## monloulou

Fait 64,05% seulement 
svp on clique

----------


## aurore27

66.19 %

*1 985,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

On est encore loin du compte, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, allez on cliquent, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

66,22 plus que 48h

aller on cliques!!!!

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

68,75

----------


## monloulou

68,76%  ça va être chaud, HELP clic svp pour que les toutous aient à manger
car ce soir vers 20/21h il ne restera plus que 24h pour terminer la collecte
Merci pour eux

----------


## mosca27

68.76% reste 2 jours.... allez les zamis on continue de cliquer...

----------


## monloulou

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

68.78 %

*2 063,55 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on a dépassé les 2 000 kg de croquettes, il faut continuer à cliquer, on va y arriver !

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

69,19%

----------


## dogeorge

74,35
33h

----------


## monloulou

*74,49%
23 h restants

*on peut y arriver, svp cliquez  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  :Pom pom girl:  :: 

Collecte réussie 
3000kg de croquettes pour 200 chiens
super merci à tous !

----------


## aurore27

je viens de le voir, trop contente !  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## dogeorge

oh! super!!

----------


## Vanille5001

Ai voulu cliquer.....c'est réussi;super contente. :Pom pom girl: 
On clique toujours pour les autres.

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

----------


## monloulou

Oui on continue de cliquer pour nos zamis les zanimaux  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

Nouvelle collecte pour SOS CAMELIA ROUMANIE;on clique pour eux et les autres.

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## monloulou

Fait
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

28.99 %

*521,74 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez celle-ci aussi il faut la réussir. Cliquez pour les collectes, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

40,08

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

43,89%

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

52,87

----------


## aurore27

53.13 %

*956,27 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

54,65%  3 jours restants

----------


## Petite Etoile

On est dans les temps, ne rien lâcher. 
Mal au coeur pour Cyprien dont la soeur a pu être adoptée en France et lui resté là-bas bas car trop timide. On aimerait tellement que les animaux d'une même fratrie aient les mêmes chances!!! Double peine pour les timides...
Mais je sais qu'on le veut pour tous, de toute façon... le meilleur.

----------


## aurore27

61.40 %

*1 105,26 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

up

----------


## monloulou

fait 65,14% 
clic svp merci

----------


## dogeorge

65,18

----------


## dogeorge

66,10

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

71,45%

----------


## aurore27

71.48 %

*1 286,62 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## monloulou

75,97%  *2 jours restants* ​
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## monloulou

79,34%

----------


## dogeorge

80,50

PLUS QUE 2 JOURS

----------


## aurore27

81.14 %

*1 460,17 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez la collecte progresse, on peut y arriver, cliquez, svp.

----------


## aurore27

82.30 %

*1 481,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

83,39%
on va y arriver, cliquons  ::

----------


## dogeorge

83,54

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

85.67 %

*1 542,14 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez, cliquez svp, on y est presque.

----------


## mosca27

85.80% reste 23heures.... Allez, je clique, tu cliques, on clique !!!!

----------


## monloulou

86,52 %    *21 heures restants*
svp cliquez pour la réussite de la collecte merci

----------


## aurore27

88.17 %

*1 587,14 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez encore un effort, cliquez svp, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps. ::  Merci.

----------


## Evye

Clic fait. Je reviens à 12 h

----------


## monloulou

90,61%
*11h restants*
Help clic svp on peut aussi réussir cette collecte  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

90,76 reste 11h on peut y arriver

----------


## monloulou

93,25%   *8h restants

* ::  allez les zamis on clique svp

----------


## Vanille5001

Collecte réussie;superrrrr.... :: 

On n'oublie pas de cliquer pour les autres.

----------


## monloulou

Ayé collecte réussie ! Bravo et merci pour les toutous  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## dogeorge

super
bravo

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

nouvelle collecte pour les chiens de Roumanie
6 jours!
on y va!!

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

FAIT

----------


## aurore27

3.89 % 

*256,56 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte reprend alors surtout, n'oubliez pas de cliquer.

----------


## monloulou

Fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
VIIIITE!

La collecte de cette association remonte à Janvier, il y avait 250 chiens, certains sont morts certainement...ils ne sont "plus" que 230... au bord de l'inanition et toujours froid en ce moment!

----------


## dogeorge

QUE 15,82

reste QUE 5 jours

on clique, on clique!!!

----------


## aurore27

15.89 %

*1 044,27 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Nous n'avons pas beaucoup de temps pour agir, pendant ce temps, les chiens subissent les conditions climatiques et certains décèdent ; cliquez svp !

----------


## monloulou

Clic
allez on fait le maximum pour eux  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

15,93%;il faut cliquer ++++

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Les chiens ont besoin de manger en attendant la livraison d'Animal Webaction.... Ils sont actuellement à la DIETE car les stocks sont vides... il va y avoir des bagarres et des chiens vont peut être y laisser leur vie  :Frown:  Ils mangent du pain, hors le pain ce n'est pas bon pour eux  :Frown:  
BESOIN DE 125 SACS CHIENS ET 10 SACS CHATS .... DONC 1200 EUROS .... APPEL AUX DONS .... LES CHIENS NE DOIVENT PAS ETRE A LA DIETE !!!

*Paypal du refuge :* sufletedragi@yahoo.com 
Si tout le monde pouvait donner un euros....

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Le stock de croquettes il y a 6 jours pour 250 chiens  :Frown:  

Page Facebook du refuge : https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAlinaEtAnda.SabineAdoptionChiensDeRoumanie/

----------


## dogeorge

18, 43 ça ne monte pas assez!!

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

18.82 %

*1 242,31 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on s'accroche, on clique et tous, toutes ensemble, on va aussi la réussir ! Cliquez, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

18,89

----------


## monloulou

seulement 18,98%   4 jours restants
svp cliquez nombreux merci

----------


## Sarah Fbr

On y arrivera jamais.. on devrait être à au moins 3000 kg et on et loin des 2000 kg  :Frown:

----------


## Petite Etoile

*APPEL AUX DONS!
ATTENTION, long week-end et ne désertons pas cette collecte!!!!!!!*

*21, 33%*
1407,58 KG collectés 
*60000 KG attendus*

*Reste 4 jours*

*Qui peut relayer sur son facbook?*

----------


## monloulou

21,33%  reste 4 jours
Sarah, on va continuer à faire le maximum pour y arriver comme pour les autres collectes  ::  
allez on ne se décourage pas, cliquons svp

----------


## Sarah Fbr

C'est gentil, mais j'avoue que je désespère.. plus le temps passe, plus je me dis que ça avance trop lentement et que ce sera foutu... cette collecte est la seule chance du refuge car si elle échoue, ils devront demandés des dons (un prix élevé pour acheter beaucoup de sacs de croquettes pour tenir longtemps) et les gens ne donnent plus  :Frown:  le refuge a au moins 8 000 euros de dettes vétos (dont des vétos qui ont arrêtés de soigner les animaux à cause des frais non payés) et une cagnotte est en route pour créer une pièce pour les chiens handicapés qui ne peuvent pas se déplacer et elle aussi ne bouge plus  :Frown:  1540 euros sur 2600 ... je sais que tous les refuges galèrent mais le refuge d'Alina est une association seulement roumaine et ne reçoit pas les frais d'adoption, ce sont les associations françaises qui touchent les sous... et elles vivent dans de terribles conditions et les chiens aussi, les boxes sont envahis de neige et aucun coin d'ombre l'été, il suffit de voir la page pour se rendre compte de la situation  :Frown:

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir Sarah Fbr, vous pouvez faire relayer cette collecte de 2600 euro en souffrance ici sur Rescue en nous mettant le lien vers la collecte en cours pour aider. Vous êtes en lien avec cette association?
C'est vrai que la cagnotte avance lentement mais il y a eu une collecte de croquettes de 6000 kg pour une association roumaine sur Animal webaction qui a marché avec le même temps de 6 jours. Alors c'est stressant pour celle en cours mais pas le choix que de rester optimiste.
Vous avez raison de vous manifester en soutien à ces deux dames qui se dévouent corps et âme pour ces chiens.
Si vous décidez de les soutenir pour la collecte relative à la construction de la pièce pour les chiens handicapés, créez ce post dans les sos, pour trouver des donateurs et du soutien.
Merci à vous.


*Quelqu'un pour relayer sur facebook?* Aurore 27, s'il te plaît? Qui ne va pas tarder à passer par ici, merci ma belle d'avance!

----------


## aurore27

23.05 %

*1 521,15 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Ptg sur ma page fb

----------


## dogeorge

QUE 23,06
PLUS QUE 4 jours!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

merci Aurore27!


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ge-alina-anda/

les dons peuvent commencer à hauteur de 3 euro, c'est bon de le rappeler.

----------


## aurore27

De rien Petite Etoile, il faut absolument la réussir alors j'emploie tous les moyens pour !

----------


## Petite Etoile

IL FAUT QUE LES CLIQUEURS SACHENT BIEN QUE DES DONS EN ARGENT PEUVENT SE FAIRE EN CLIQUANT SUR LA FICHE ET EN CLIQUANT ENSUITE SUR "JE PARTICIPE C'EST GRATUIT" POUR DES PAIEMENTS QUI DEBUTENT A 3 EURO. PUIS 6 euro,15 euro, 20 euro...

Totalement sécure.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

23,38%

On clique +++++,il faut aussi réussir cette collecte.

----------


## framboise

23.38 %

Je viens de faire un paypal de 3  , on est à 

23.41 %

----------


## aurore27

*24.40 %

1 610,63 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

25.31 %

*1 670,46 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte avance mais pas assez vite, il faut cliquer pour les sauver. Je compte sur vous.

----------


## dogeorge

25,66

ça va pas assez vite

aller on cliques et on demandes aux copains de cliquer aussi

----------


## superdogs

Fait

----------


## monloulou

26,17%  svp cliquez partagez merci

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

27,19%  et plus que 4 jours,cela n'avance pas assez vite;on n'oublie pas de cliquer et encore cliquer.

----------


## monloulou

*31,29 %   3 jours restants* 
allez les zamis faut réussir cette collecte  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Petite Etoile

je viens de rajouter des sous sur la cagnotte, 6 euro , 4kg.

Si on s'y met tous...

----------


## aurore27

31.67 %

*2 090,46 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

34.85 %

*2 299,91 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cela n'augmente pas assez vite, nous n'avons pas beaucoup de temps pour réussir, cliquez svp.

----------


## Petite Etoile

les clics ne suffiront pas, il faut des dons! Ce soir il restera deux jours!

----------


## dogeorge

36,28 
PLUS QUE 3 JOURS!!

----------


## superdogs

Nouveau clic !

Up !!!

----------


## framboise

36.66 %  ::

----------


## monloulou

41,17 %


 ::  les zamis pour info Petite Etoile a crée un post 'complémentaire' c'est par ici : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...france-172160/

----------


## dogeorge

43,09

PLUS QUE 3 JOURS!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

> 43,09
> 
> PLUS QUE 3 JOURS!!!


Hélas Dogeorge, on arrive à deux jours ce soir!
Un peu plus de 48 heures pour réunir 6600kg, on en est à 2844.

----------


## aurore27

43.17 %

*2 849,11 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

La mobilisation n'est pas assez importante, je crains que malheureusement cette collecte échoue :: . Quelle tristesse pour ce refuge et ses chiens. :: 

Allez, svp, je vous en supplie, cliquez pour que ces chiens aient de quoi se nourrir. ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

il ne reste pas 3 jours, Aurore. Il faut ET des clics ET des dons.

----------


## aurore27

C'est ce qui est marqué sur le site.

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui, je sais, Aurore, mais hier je surveillais et à la même heure hier il restait 4 jours donc dans la soirée aujourd'hui ou dans la nuit, je ne me rappele plus bien, on passe à deux jours. C'est ce que je veux te dire. C'est pourquoi, c'est très très très serré...

----------


## aurore27

je suis d'accord, je relance sur fb.

----------


## Petite Etoile

vers 20 heures ce soir il ne restera que 2 jours....je viens de revoir décompte page 24, je te confirme donc, Aurore.

C'est terrible, il faut y arriver. Des dons et des clics!

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

43,27%
Il faut cliquer pour réussir.

----------


## Petite Etoile

il manque 3744kg pour réunir la collecte de 6600kg attendue.

----------


## Sarah Fbr

on a enfin passer le cap des 3000... on est encore trop loin du compte... je ne crois plus aux miracles  :Frown:

----------


## Petite Etoile

C'est chaque fois une pénalité les jours fériés et autres week-end sur ces sites, il y a une moindre fréquentation ces jours-là. 
3600 kg en 48 heures, c'est beaucoup mais je veux croire que rien n'est joué. L'espoir.
Je ne veux pas croire que 220 chien et 30 chats soient laissés pour compte.


Pour les éventuels donateurs sachez que si la cagnotte échoue votre argent vous est rendu, entendez par-là que vous ne perdez rien à donner pour cette cagnotte, et les animaux ont tout à y gagner. Et le site est sécure.

----------


## Petite Etoile

7h00 du matin:

*collecte à 45,92%           soit 3030,47 kg      pour 6600 attendus 

avant demain soir mercredi vers 20 heures.
*
*Manquent 3570 kg

C'est URGENT!*

----------


## aurore27

48.08 %

*3 173,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

on est même pas a la moitie et reste plus que 48h

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

non, il reste moins de 48 heure,la collecte se termine demain 20 heures.

----------


## monloulou

49,32% cliquez svp  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

49.33 %

*3 255,63 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez svp, il faut y arriver. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ge-alina-anda/

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mon dieu! on est à peine à la moitié!

----------


## Vanille5001

Seulement 49,86% et il ne reste que 2 jours.      :: 
Il faut vraiment cliquer sans oublier une seule fois pour leur laisser une chance de recevoir ces croquettes.

----------


## Petite Etoile

les clics ne suffiront pas et la collecte se termine demain soir. Il faut des dons supplémentaires.
je retire ce que je viens de dire, je ne veux pas porter la poisse.
Dites aux djeun's avec leur mobile d'y aller de leur clics, quelqu'un a du monde en contact dans un lycée? Par exemple...

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ce n'est pas possible, il les leur faut ces croquettes!!!! ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

C'est terrible, ces deux dames avaient eu leur collecte en janvier qui a fait tenir ces chiens jusqu'à aujourd'hui, tout juste deux mois... et là ils survivent avec du pain. Dans la neige avec du pain, et ces deux femmes qui doivent se faire un sang d'encre à l'heure où j'écris ces mots, juste parce que c'est Pâques et que Pâques ça fait oublier de cliquer pendant que des agneaux sont massacrés en louange à Dieu par centaine de milliers...
 Louange à Dieu, certainement... en ôtant la vie à des petits innocents, en oubliant pour des oeufs en chocolat ce qui devrait être un réflexe, je ne dis pas cela pour vous qui êtes présents, mais pour ce système qui se mord la queue, et qui mène le monde à sa perte!!!!
Louange à Dieu, c'est des bisous aux chiens, cochons, canards, chevaux, grenouilles, veaux, vaches, et toute notre bonne volonté de les aider les aimer les soigner les soutenir.

*Manquent 3144 kg avant demain soir.*

----------


## dogeorge

*3 549,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Petite Etoile

non, il reste 26 ou 27 heures Dogeorge...

----------


## aurore27

53.80 %

*3 550,51 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Je crains le pire pour ces loulous mais espère toujours que nous allons réussir. Cliquez svp, c'est urgent ! ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Moi aussi Aurore27...

----------


## framboise

61.24 %

----------


## monloulou

63,59%  *22h restants* 
svp de laide  ::  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

69.74 %

*4 603,15 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Svp, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, cliquez, pensez à eux, ils comptent sur nous. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

*On a jusquà 20-21h ce soir pour collecter 1997 kg.


* A vos clics et porte-monnaie.
 Paiement acceptés dès 3 euros, les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières.

----------


## Petite Etoile

avant ce soir 20 heures, la collecte de 6600 kg.

Elle est à 4633 kg ce matin 8h. Manquent 1967 kg.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ai demandé une prolongation  exceptionnelle au site... une bouteille à la mer.

----------


## dogeorge

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Collecte réussie*  
Les croquettes seront bientôt livrées à l'association.



*6 600 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires

----------


## Vanille5001

Oui,super je viens de voir.....collecte réussie.   :Pom pom girl: 
Merci à tous et toutes pour eux.

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## monloulou

Oh vraiment super ! Bravo merci merci merci à tous  ::

----------


## aurore27

Youpi ! Encore 1 fois, la persévérance des membres a tenu bon et cette collecte est réussie. Bravo à toutes et tous ! :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Merci du fond du coeur à tous et à toutes !!!

N'hésitez pas *à partager* les albums des chiens et chats à l'adoption, ils sont trop nombreux à attendre, les boxes et la chatterie sont *SURPEUPLES !!!*Il n'y a jamais assez de partages, ça prend deux secondes et ça peut leur sauver la vie !!! 
Page Facebook du refuge : https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

----------


## Vanille5001

SOS croquettes Tunisie a débuté.
Il faut aussi y arriver.

----------


## monloulou

C'est parti pour les clics, 2200 kg de croquettes, 10 jours restants

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## dogeorge

re fait

----------


## aurore27

4.36 %

*96,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir.

Il faut tous et toutes cliquer car nous n'avons que 10 jours pour réussir.

----------


## Vanille5001

4,85%
Fait.

----------


## monloulou

fait 8,40%  reste 9jours

----------


## monloulou

25,02% ce matin reste moins de 9 jours

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

27,02

----------


## aurore27

27.53 %

*605,75 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte démarre bien, il ne faut rien lâcher et cliquer pour réussir : il nous reste 9 jours.

----------


## dogeorge

28,42

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.
28,49%

----------


## aurore27

28.70 %

*631,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on se motivent et on cliquent ! Merci pour ce refuge

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## monloulou

29,24%  reste 8 jours

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

31,23

----------


## aurore27

31.59 %

*694,88 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on continue de se motiver pour le refuge et on cliquent, svp.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, il ne faut pas relâcher la cadence, ca a été très dur au niveau du stress certainement pour Anda et Alina sur leur dernière collecte. 
A ce propos, je n'ai pas reçu de réponse à mon mail à Animalwebaction, leur demandant si un délai exceptionnel pouvait être accordé pour les chiens de Roumanie.

----------


## monloulou

> Oui, il ne faut pas relâcher la cadence, ca a été très dur au niveau du stress certainement pour Anda et Alina sur leur dernière collecte. 
> A ce propos, je n'ai pas reçu de réponse à mon mail à Animalwebaction, leur demandant si un délai exceptionnel pouvait être accordé pour les chiens de Roumanie.


Oui on continue. 
Peut-être que la collecte était terminée avant la réponse de Animalwebaction ?

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait tous les jours je clique toutes les causes animales et sur tous les sites que je connais.

----------


## aurore27

32.25 %

*709,56 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on s'accrochent, on ne lâchent rien !

----------


## dogeorge

32,27

----------


## dogeorge

32,41

----------


## monloulou

32,57%  7 jours restants
allez les zamis svp cliquons

----------


## mosca27

32.58%, 7 jours restants

----------


## aurore27

33.48 %

*736,53 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on se motivent car les jours défilent et nous n'avons pas encore atteint les 1000 kg de croquettes alors pour les 2200 requis..... Cliquez svp ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

34,82 RESTE 7 JOURS!

----------


## monloulou

34,85% ce soir vers 20-21h il ne restera plus que *6* jours 
allez on clique svp il faut avancer la collecte merci

----------


## mosca27

34.89% restent 7 jours

----------


## dogeorge

35,19

----------


## aurore27

35.26 %

*775,66 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

> Oui on continue. 
> Peut-être que la collecte était terminée avant la réponse de Animalwebaction ?


Quand bien même, il aurait bien d'avoir au moins une réponse, simple courtoisie.

----------


## dogeorge

35,31

----------


## monloulou

45,29%   6 jours restants

----------


## aurore27

45.41 %

*998,97 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on a presque atteint les 1000 kg, on peut les dépasser aujourd'hui ; cliquez svp.

----------


## monloulou

45,49%
reste moins de 6 jours, cliquez svp merci

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

46,35

----------


## aurore27

46.36 %

*1 019,95 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

On a dépassé les 1000 kg de croquettes !  :: On peut y arriver toutes et tous ensemble alors svp, cliquez. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

46.66 %

*1 026,60 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte de croquettes grimpe doucement, on s'accrochent et on cliquent,  ::  :: svp.

----------


## dogeorge

46,72

----------


## dogeorge

46,76

----------


## monloulou

47,22%  plus que 5 jours
svp cliquez nombreux on est encore loin mais on peut y arriver ! merci

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

47.66 %

*1 048,58 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Il faut vraiment cliquer si l'on veut réussir cette collecte car les jours passent et nous sommes loin d'avoir atteint le but fixé. ::  Svp pensez à eux et elles. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

48,24

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

48,41%

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## monloulou

Fait 48,60% allez il faut que ça monte svp cliquez merci 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## framboise

50.55 %

----------


## aurore27

50.56 %

*1 112,26 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on s'accrochent et on cliquent, svp.

----------


## monloulou

51,03% *il ne reste plus que 4 jours

* ::  svp cliquez

----------


## aurore27

51.32 %

*1 128,95 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte ne progresse pas assez vite, il faut cliquer si on veut les sauver, svp, il ne reste plus beaucoup de jours pour réussir. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

51'53

----------


## dogeorge

51,82

----------


## dogeorge

52,61

allez faut réussir
cliquez tous!!

----------


## framboise

52.65 %

----------


## dogeorge

52,99

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il faut booster cette collecte! On arrive à trois jours ce soir et elle a aura eu dix jours de présence. Pas de raison qu'elle ne soir réussie!!!

----------


## aurore27

55.34 %

*1 217,42 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Je veux croire que nous allons réussir, svp cliquons toutes et tous pour les sauver. ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui, il ne faut pas frôler le desastre comme cela a failli être le cas pour la dernière collecte de croquettes!!!

----------


## monloulou

56,17%  il reste moins de 3 jours 
cliquez svp, faisons le maximum pour que les toutous puissent manger  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

56,26

----------


## aurore27

57.26 %

*1 259,69 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on cliquent, svp.

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait tous les jours et pour toutes les assos,cela ne prend pas bcp de temps et cela fait bcp d'heureux.

----------


## framboise

58,20 %  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

allez!!!!!! on y arrive!!!

----------


## dogeorge

59,12

----------


## aurore27

59.13 %

*1 300,84 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

59,36

----------


## aurore27

59.41 %

*1 306,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

60,52%  reste *2 jours* ​ svp cliquez partagez de l’aide ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

60.55 %

*1 332,20 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours

Il reste 2 jours, on ne lâche rien, on va y arriver !*

----------


## monloulou

63,42% reste moins de 2 jours  :: 
svp besoin de vos clics

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

65,53

----------


## aurore27

66.71 %

*1 467,59 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on cliquent, svp.

----------


## loupio76

je m'y mets pour la 1ère fois et ça met 82.11%  :Smile:  !

----------


## aurore27

82.77 %

*1 820,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

On y est presque, cliquez svp, on va y arriver. ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

85,17% ça avance bien  ::  on y est presque

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

85,19

----------


## Vanille5001

85,95%

On n'oublie pas de cliquer.

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## Petite Etoile

89,63%
1971,84 collectés

2200 attendus avant demain soir!

----------


## monloulou

89,83%  *20h restants !*​

 ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

*97,93%   11h restants *  ::  :: allez on clique svp on va terminer cette collecte  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/

----------


## aurore27

COLLECTE REUSSIE !  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  :: Merci à toutes et tous !

----------


## monloulou

On a encore eu chaud, bravo ! grand merci pour les toutous  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## dogeorge

super!!

----------


## Vanille5001

C'est super pour eux.    :Pom pom girl: 
Merci à tous et toutes.   ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Merci à tous, ::  c'est formidable!

----------


## monloulou

Et on continue pour les autres  :: 
Par habitude je retourne ce matin et il y a une nouvelle collecte pour le refuge de Carmina Roumanie. 
Merci pour vos clics :
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

1.87 %

*18,83 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on cliquent pour réussir aussi celle-ci.

----------


## aurore27

j'ai dû me tromper sur le pourcentage tout à l'heure....

1.25 %

*22,43 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

1,45

----------


## dogeorge

2,31

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## framboise

6.40  %

----------


## aurore27

là c'est vraiment le vrai pourcentage : 17.52 %

*315,29 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## monloulou

23,02% c’est bien

----------


## aurore27

28.23 %

*508,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

32,58

----------


## dogeorge

36,41

----------


## framboise

36.69

----------


## aurore27

38.65 %

*695,70 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mosca27

39.04% reste 5 jours

----------


## monloulou

39,15% oui il reste 5 jours mais on va réussir cette collecte  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

39.15 %

*704,73 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

Continuons les amis!!!

----------


## monloulou

40,64%

----------


## Cojo

Cliqué

----------


## aurore27

40.76 %

*733,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

42,48

----------


## aurore27

43.63 %

*785,42 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

46,55

----------


## aurore27

46.65 %

*839,75 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

46,87%   *4 jours restants*

----------


## monloulou

48,11%

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

48.39 %

*870,96 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## dogeorge

49,33

----------


## dogeorge

50,12

----------


## aurore27

50.96 %

*917,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

*51,15%  3 jours restants

*allez les amis cliquons pour réussir cette collecte  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

52.95 %

*953,01 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## catrina

:Smile:

----------


## monloulou

56,15% 
3 jours restants 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

56,60 plus que 3 jours

----------


## dogeorge

58,77 ça stagne!!!

plus que a peine 3 jours

aller on cliques!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

up!

----------


## dogeorge

relance sur la page FB de l'asso

----------


## dogeorge

56,90

----------


## monloulou

56,97%   il ne reste plus que *2 jours* !

svp cliquez, on peut y arriver  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

56.98 %

*1 025,66 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on s'accrochent, on y est presque. Cliquez svp

----------


## aurore27

60.80 %

*1 094,38 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

61,73% 
il reste 1 jour et demi  :: 
de l’aide svp pour terminer la collecte  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

63.47 %

*1 142,45 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

64,75

----------


## aurore27

64.82 %

*1 166,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez les ami(es), encore 1 effort, quelques cliques et c'est gagné ; ne lâchons rien pour eux, svp ! ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

67,04% 

aurore27, ce soir vers 20h/21h  il ne restera plus que 24h
allez les amis nous sommes sur la bonne voie  :: 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

Monloulou, je ne fais que mettre les infos données par le site.

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

67,13

----------


## aurore27

67.18 %

*1 209,18 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

1215,76 kg collectés

1800 kg attendus avant demain soir 21h.

----------


## aurore27

67.54 %

*1 215,79 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Ce refuge compte sur nous, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, ne les décevons pas, svp, cliquez. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

*75%   22h restants
*
svp de l’aide pour la nourriture des toutous, cliquez partagez  ::  ::  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

75

----------


## aurore27

75.58 %

*1 360,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez on va réussir ! ::

----------


## monloulou

76,05%   20h restantes 
Il faut terminer cette collecte, allez pour les toutous  ::

----------


## monloulou

*82,57%    Reste 12h*

On y est presque clliquez svp ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

82,58

----------


## Petite Etoile

Allez, on va y arriver!

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

88,55

----------


## aurore27

Je viens de cliquer : 88.36 %

*1 590,48 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

On y croit jusqu'au bout, on va réussir ! Cliquez, svp. ::

----------


## monloulou

*90,99%  reste 7h*
on y est presque, allez on clique svp  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

91.23 %

*1 642,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

*91,23%   reste 6h 


* ::  ::  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

91,58

----------


## aurore27

91.74 %

*1 651,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

*94,21%    4 heures restantes


*help svp cliquez partagez merci   ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

95,23 PLUS QUE 3 HEURES!!!!!


cliquez, cliquez!!!

ça serait trop bette d’échouer si prés du but

----------


## Belette 18

Il faut *re-cliquer dès qu'on le peut* ! Il reste *3 heures* mais le décompte n'est pas précis. On peut aussi *faire un don*, ce qui accélère la collecte. Il manque 102 euros pour la finaliser et à cette heure, on est à *96,24 %* de la collecte !
Je remets le lien : http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

97,71 RESTE 2H58!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

84 euros manquant , 3 hrs restant .

----------


## dogeorge

98,52

----------


## dogeorge

COLLECTE RÉUSSIE!!!!!!

----------


## aurore27

COLLECTE REUSSIE !  ::  Merci à toutes et tous pour votre mobilisation. ::  D'autres collectes continuent sur le site.

----------


## Vanille5001

Super pour eux      ::  et on n'oublie pas tous les autres.

----------


## monloulou

C’est génial  ::  et vous êtes géniaux, merci beaucoup pour les toutous  ::

----------


## dogeorge

nouvelle collecte  aller on y va!!

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

9,54 8 jours

----------


## monloulou

Clic fait, jai vu ça à linstant en allant cliquer par habitude. 
Allez cest parti on clique svp, des croquettes pour 130 chiens  ::

----------


## aurore27

10.61 %

*827,50 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez cliquons toutes et tous pour que ce refuge puisse obtenir les croquettes qu'il attend pour ses pensionnaires, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

11,50

----------


## aurore27

11.56 %

*902,01 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

11,86

----------


## monloulou

11,87%   7 jours restants
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

12.27 %

*957,15 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

13,23

----------


## dogeorge

13,97

----------


## aurore27

13.99 %

*1 091,46 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

Grosse cagnotte, grosse urgence, ne rien lâcher les amis!

----------


## dogeorge

14,43

----------


## monloulou

6 jours restants 
clic svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

14.93 %

*1 164,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez les ami(es), on cliquent pour les sauver svp.

----------


## aurore27

15.01 %

*1 170,68 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

15,24

----------


## dogeorge

15,40

----------


## Cojo

cliquée

----------


## framboise

15.59

----------


## aurore27

15.60 %

*1 216,55 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte ne progresse pas vite, il faut persévérer pour les sauver, cliquez svp.

----------


## dogeorge

15,74

----------


## monloulou

15,75%   5 jours restants

----------


## Petite Etoile

allez, on ne lâche rien!

----------


## aurore27

15.81 %

*1 233,11 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez tout le monde on persévère, on va y arriver, cliquez svp !

----------


## monloulou

15,87%

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

17,56

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## framboise

18.24

----------


## dogeorge

18,37

CA VA PAS ASSEZ VITE

ALLER ON SE MOBILISE!!!!

----------


## aurore27

18.82 %

*1 467,63 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Dogeorge a raison, motivons-nous pour les sauver car pour le moment c'est loin d'être gagné. Alors svp cliquez. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

Fait, cliquez et partagez svp on est loin  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui, cette dame porte à bout de bras son refuge, seule depuis des années. Je ne sais pas comment elle tient le coup!

----------


## monloulou

20,03%
moins de 4 jours restants

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

22.65 %

*1 766,58 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez, il faut cliquer pour les sauver, svp. ::

----------


## dogeorge

22,97

ALLER!!!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ca urge!!!

----------


## framboise

23.26

----------


## Petite Etoile

Aurore 27, une petite diffusion fb, si tu veux bien?
Merci! :: 


*La collecte est très conséquente, 7800 kg et il n'y a que 1837,19 kg de collectés, à peine 24%.
moins de 4 jours restants!*

----------


## aurore27

Fait sur fb, j'attends la prochaine heure pour cliquer.

----------


## Vanille5001

24,77%

On n'oublie pas de cliquer,il faut y arriver.

----------


## aurore27

24.78 %

*1 932,61 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on ne lâchent rien : il faut les sauver ! Cliquez svp. ::

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

24,79

faut bouger!!!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

OUI, c'est rudement urgent!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

merci Aurore27 pour ta constance à diffuser sur fb!

----------


## aurore27

j'essayerai d'aller cliquer à 00h00 pour faire augmenter le pourcentage. Qui me suivra ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

je le fais tt le temps difficulté d 'endormissement!

j'y serais!

----------


## dogeorge

24'89

----------


## monloulou

*25,71%    3 jours restants !

* ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

25.92 %

*2 022,08 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

On a dépassé les 2000 kg de croquettes récoltées, on est sur le bon chemin pour réussir, ne lâchons rien : cliquez svp. ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

cliquez!

----------


## aurore27

26.57%

*2 072,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

26.71 %

*2 083,56 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cela progresse petit à petit mais le temps nous est compté, svp cliquez. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

27,04%  il reste moins de 3 jours  ::  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Flo13

Cette cagnotte avance à pas d'escargot  :: , en plus on arrive à un grand week-end/pont, les gens seront en vadrouille....

----------


## dogeorge

28,33 SEULEMENT !!!!!

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

29,81

PLUS QUE 3 JOURS A PEINE

ILS N'AURONT PAS A MANGER

ALLER MOBILISEZ VOS AMIS AUSSI!!!!

----------


## aurore27

38.64 %

*3 014,18 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Nous avons passé les 3000 kg de croquettes à récoltées mais sommes encore loin du compte à atteindre pour les sauver. Cliquez svp. ::  ::  ::  :: 

Ptg

----------


## Petite Etoile

4538,74 collectés,

Pour 7800 kg attendus, mardi soir dernier délai.

----------


## dogeorge

60,64

----------


## monloulou

61,16%  ce soir il ne restera plus que 2 jours
allez on peut y arriver  :: 
clic/partage/don tout est encore possible  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

65,44

----------


## aurore27

70.96 %

*5 534,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

On a dépassé les 5000 kg, cela progresse bien mais il ne faut rien lâcher car ce n'est pas encore gagné alors svp cliquez.

----------


## dogeorge

71,89

----------


## monloulou

*72,80 %
2 jours restants*  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

allez, ça va marcher, ne rien lâcher!

----------


## aurore27

79.56 %

*6 206,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

On y est presque, allez encore un effort, quelques clics et c'est bon (comme dit la chanson.....) ::

----------


## monloulou

81,43%  moins de 2 jours restants 
allez on est pas loin 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

81,47
Aler on ne lâche rien !

----------


## aurore27

83.97 %

*6 549,27 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on y est presque !

----------


## aurore27

84.05 %

*6 556,18 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

84,14

----------


## monloulou

84,51% 
ce soir il ne restera plus que 24h pour terminer la collecte  ::

----------


## aurore27

84.73 %

*6 608,89 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

85,23%

On continue de cliquer.

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui!

----------


## dogeorge

86,39

----------


## aurore27

86,39 %

*6 738,17 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez tout le monde, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, svp, cliquez. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait

----------


## aurore27

*86.67 %

6 760,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

87.37 %

*6 814,84 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

Reste 23 heures pour collecte 870 kg.

88,85%

6930 kg collectés, on va y arriver!

----------


## monloulou

*91,16%   reste 22h !
*on y est presque, allez encore un peu d'aide  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

91, 43  reste plus que 21h!

----------


## aurore27

92.10 %

*7 183,69 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez on a dépassé les 7100 kg de croquettes, il reste 20 heures pour atteindre les 7800 kg requis, on s'accrochent et on cliquent pour eux, svp. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

ON CONTINUE§

----------


## monloulou

*94,01%   Il reste 11h*  allez on va y arriver !

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

94,17

----------


## aurore27

95 %

*7 410,18 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez on a dépassé la moitié du but à atteindre, on ne lâchent rien, on cliquent svp : il ne reste que 10 heures ::  ::  ::  :: .

----------


## aurore27

*95.73 %

7 467,01 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

On avance doucement vers le but défini, allez on ne lâche rien, on va y arriver toutes et tous ensemble pour eux !

----------


## aurore27

98.26 %

*7 664,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

On y arrivent presque, cliquez svp.

----------


## framboise

Collecte réussie

----------


## dogeorge

GENIAL!!

----------


## monloulou

::  Bravo à tous et merci pour les toutous  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

Super pour eux.  
Merci à tous ceux et celles sans qui cela n'aurait pu se faire.   ::

----------


## aurore27

::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::

----------


## Cojo

oui,c'est ce que j'ai vu génial.
Maintenant,la collecte croquettes est en attente pour d'autres collectes.

----------


## dogeorge

NOUVELLE COLLECTE POUR LES CHIENS DE ROUMANIE
allez TOUS A VOS CLICS!!!

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Flo13

C'est parti pour cette cagnotte.

----------


## aurore27

2.43 %

*174,72 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez c'est parti ! On cliquent, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
2'43

----------


## Cojo

fait.

----------


## Petite Etoile

j'espère que cela vaut aussi pour les autres collectes!!!
Car bie évidemment des chats, chiens,  chevaux attendent croquettes, patées, couvertures et granulés. :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

5.55 %

*399,57 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

> j'espère que cela vaut aussi pour les autres collectes!!!
> Car bie évidemment des chats, chiens,  chevaux attendent croquettes, patées, couvertures et granulés.


fait
bien entendu on clique aussi pour les autres  ::

----------


## aurore27

7.17 %

*516,56 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

on est là.

----------


## monloulou

7,73 %    10 jours restants
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

8,55

----------


## aurore27

8.78 %

*631,98 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Allez on cliquent, svp. ::

----------


## aurore27

10.78 %

*776,45 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

On continuent de cliquer, svp.. ::

----------


## dogeorge

10,88

----------


## dogeorge

12,09

----------


## framboise

12.56 %

----------


## aurore27

13.65 %

*982,83 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Allez les jours sont comptés, cliquez svp. ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::  allez, comme pour les autres on va y arriver, 'y a pas d'raison!

----------


## dogeorge

13,66

----------


## aurore27

18.33 %

*1 319,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent, on est sur la voie, cliquez svp. ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## monloulou

20,94%
9 jours restants

----------


## dogeorge

20,97

----------


## Petite Etoile

22,11%

1592 kg pour 7200 kg attendus.

----------


## aurore27

22.88 %

*1 647,66 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent, on est sur la bonne voie, cliquez svp. ::

----------


## dogeorge

23,23

----------


## aurore27

23.37 %

*1 682,95 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent, on est sur la bonne voie, cliquez svp. ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Allez, on va y arriver!!!

----------


## dogeorge

23,41

----------


## monloulou

23,43%  il reste 8 jours pour réussir
cliquez svp, partagez si possible
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

24.19 %

*1 741,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Allez on continuent, on est sur la bonne voie, cliquez svp. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

24,43

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

24,52

----------


## framboise

24.54 %

----------


## monloulou

24,97% cliquez svp

----------


## dogeorge

25,13

allez on cliques, on cliques!!!

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait.

----------


## aurore27

25.15 %

*1 810,45 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
On continuent car rien n'est gagné et les jours passent. Cliquez svp. ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

26.19 %

*1 885,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
On continuent, les jours s'égrènent. Cliquez svp. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

26,19

----------


## aurore27

26.42 %

*1 902,57 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
On continuent, les jours s'égrènent. Cliquez svp. ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

on clique!

----------


## dogeorge

26,61

----------


## monloulou

26,85 %
il reste moins de 7 jours, allez on clique svp  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

28,17

----------


## dogeorge

QUE 28,3O 
RESTE QUE 7 JOURS
ALLEZ ON SE MOBILISE!!!!!

----------


## aurore27

28.32 %

*2 038,91 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent de cliquer, les jours passent vite, svp. ::  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

Je clique régulièrement même si je ne l'indique pas.   ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## dogeorge

28,34

----------


## monloulou

28,39 %
6 jours restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## monloulou

30,34%
moins de 6 jours restants 
on continue de cliquer svp

----------


## aurore27

30.81 %

*2 218,04 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent de cliquer, svp ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

32,32

----------


## aurore27

32.95 %

*2 372,39 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

33,13

----------


## monloulou

> Je clique régulièrement même si je ne l'indique pas.


Vous êtes nombreux ainsi et c’est ce qui a permis de réussir plusieurs collectes  ::   ::

----------


## dogeorge

34,18

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait! Allez, on va y arriver!

----------


## aurore27

34.68 %

*2 496,98 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent de cliquer, svp ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

34,68

----------


## monloulou

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

35,47%   *5* jours restants

----------


## aurore27

35.76 %

*2 574,92 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## monloulou

36,30%
il reste moins de 5 jours

----------


## dogeorge

36,80  CA MONTE PAS ASSEZ VITE!!

----------


## dogeorge

37,13

----------


## dogeorge

37,90!!! SEULEMENT

----------


## dogeorge

39,04

----------


## aurore27

39.67 %

*2 856,29 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Le temps leur est compté, cliquez pour eux, svp ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

On clique les amis!!!

----------


## monloulou

40,18%   4 jours restants
svp cliquez, partagez pour ces pauvres chiens  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

40,50

----------


## aurore27

41.97 %

*3 022,18 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
svp cliquez, partagez pour que cette collecte réussisse, le jours passent....  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

42,50!!

----------


## aurore27

42.51 %

*3 060,75 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/ ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

44,08%  ce soir il ne restera plus que 3 jours et on est même pas à la moitié  :Frown: 

allez les amis cliquez, partagez il faut qu’on réussisse cette collecte de croquettes pour 335 chiens   ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

44,43

----------


## aurore27

44.44 %

*3 199,39 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez svp, cliquez, ces chiens en ont besoin pour être nourris. ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

44.91 %

*3 233,43 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez svp, cliquez, ces chiens comptent sur nous.. ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

*45,48%    3 jours restants*
on continue svp  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

45.87 %
*3 302,45 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez svp, on continuent de cliquer.. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

46,05 PLUS QUE 3 Jours !!!!

----------


## monloulou

47,59%   ça n’avance pas assez pour réussir cette collecte puis le week-end arrive
on se mobilise svp pour les toutous  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

47,92

----------


## monloulou

48,69% il reste moins de 3 jours  ::  :: 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

49,03!!

HELP!!!

----------


## dogeorge

49,05

----------


## aurore27

50.40 %

*3 628,60 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Svp, cliquez, ils ont vraiment besoin de notre aide, il reste très peu de temps. Au sinon, la collecte va échouer et ils n'auront rien à manger. ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

51,84%  *plus que 2 jours*  ::  :: 
svp cliquez partagez pour les 335 chiens  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

53,81

----------


## aurore27

53.85 %

*3 877,31 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Svp, cliquez, il ne reste que 2 jours pour réussir. Je compte sur vous. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

55,35!!

----------


## aurore27

57.05 %


*4 107,65 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on cliquent, svp. ::  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

On n'oublie pas de cliquer....il faut y arriver.

----------


## dogeorge

60,17
transmis sur la page FB de l'asso

----------


## monloulou

*61,90% 
22h restants 

* ::  ::  :: 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

*4 456,73 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/ ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

62.72 %
*4 515,80 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/ ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

64,38
PLUS QUE 12H

----------


## monloulou

*64,72 %   plus que 11h

* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

68,15

plus que 9h!!!!

viteeeeeeeee  on cliques et recliques

----------


## aurore27

68.60 %
*4 939,55 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/ ::  :: 
 ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

69,31!!

----------


## aurore27

69.70 %
*5 018,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

70,35 RESTE 7H

*5 065,29 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

*S pour 335 chiens Roumains !*Il manque *2 134,71* kg pour réussir.

----------


## Vanille5001

Plus que 6 heures et seulement 73,40%,il faut cliquer et encore cliquer.

----------


## dogeorge

*5 325,03 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*5 532,46 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

87,75 PLUS QUE 2h58!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*6 326,15 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h57*

----------


## dogeorge

6 801,26 kg
            de croquettes collectés        
            7 200 kg
             de croquettes nécessaires         
             2h34
restants pour réussir


aller on peut, on doit y arriver!!

----------


## Vanille5001

96,13% toutes et tous à vos cliques pour y arriver.

----------


## dogeorge

96,38

2h25

----------


## dogeorge

98,75

RESTE 2H08

ALLER ON VA RÉUSSIR!!

----------


## dogeorge

Collecte réussie  :Smile:  
														Les croquettes seront bientôt livrées à l'association.

 

7 200 kg
						de croquettes collectés		
7 200 kg
 			de croquettes nécessaires

----------


## aurore27

::  ::  :Pom pom girl: YES !!!!!!!!!! On a réussi sur un temps aussi court et pourtant ce n'était pas gagné. Un grand merci à toutes et toutes !

----------


## Vanille5001

Super et merci à vous tous et toutes d'avoir cliquer,ces chiens vont avoir de quoi se nourrir.   ::

----------


## monloulou

Génial ! Une fois de plus grâce à vous cette collecte est réussie  :: 
Grand merci pour les toutous, cela fait plaisir de savoir que les toutous auront à manger  ::

----------


## dogeorge

NOUVELLE COLLECTE

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

*23,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

*Ne laissons pas 124 chiens mourir de faim !*Collecte demandée par l'association *Cambiando Miradas

*

----------


## monloulou

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

1,09

----------


## Vanille5001

2,31%,on clique pour les chiens d'Espagne.Il faut aussi y arriver.

----------


## Petite Etoile

OUI!

----------


## aurore27

3.55 %
*193,61 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Une nouvelle collecte a débuté, je compte sur vous, cliquez svp.

----------


## dogeorge

4,13

----------


## aurore27

4.72 %
*257,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
j'y retourne à 00h00

----------


## Petite Etoile

moi aussi Aurore27!

----------


## aurore27

5.62 %
*306,96 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

5.70 %
*311,28 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez la collecte débute bien, on ne lâche rien et on cliquent, svp. Ils comptent sur nous. ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Un de plus!

----------


## monloulou

6,10%  reste 6 jours 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

6.64 %
362,54 kg
de croquettes collectés
5 460 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on cliquent pour les aider, svp. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

19,73 

6 jours restant

----------


## monloulou

20,11%   ça avance bien, continuons les amis  ::

----------


## dogeorge

21,32

----------


## aurore27

21.33 %

*1 164,47 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on continue à cliquer svp. ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

21.78 %

*1 189,44 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

22,12

----------


## aurore27

22.57 %

*1 232,55 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent de cliquer pour ces chiens espagnols svp. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

23,56

----------


## aurore27

23.77 %

*1 297,70 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on continuent de cliquer svp. ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

24.19 %

*1 320,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez il faut cliquer, ils comptent sur nous svp. ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

24,24%

----------


## dogeorge

24,72

----------


## dogeorge

25,75

5 JOURS

----------


## dogeorge

26,10

----------


## aurore27

26.40 %
*1 441,17 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez on cliquent pour réussir, svp. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

26,40

----------


## aurore27

27.16 %
*1 483,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Petite Etoile

Fait!

----------


## aurore27

27.22 %
*1 486,08 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
On ne lâchent rien, on cliquent svp ::  ::  car les jours passent....

----------


## monloulou

27,23% clic svp pour avancer la collecte

----------


## dogeorge

27,38

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

29,26

----------


## monloulou

29,54 %   il reste moins de 4 jours
quelques clics svp pour les toutous

----------


## dogeorge

30,90
MOINS DE 4 JOURS

ALLEZ ON CLIQUES EN ESPAGNE AUSSI ILS ONT FAIM!!!

----------


## aurore27

30.96 %

*1 690,55 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
On continuent de cliquer, svp.

----------


## monloulou

*30,99%
3 jours restants 
*svp de l’aide en cliquant ou partageant pour réussir cette collecte  ::

----------


## aurore27

31.48 %

*1 718,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
On continuent de cliquer, svp, les jours passent, nous ne réussirons pas sans vous. ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

31,98 3 JOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aurore27

32.25 %

*1 760,58 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez les amis(es) cliquez svp, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

seulement 32,62%
il reste moins de 3 jours !
svp cliquez partagez  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

33.21 %

*1 813,23 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez les amis(es) cliquez, ptg svp, nous ne réussirons pas cette collecte sans vous. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

*43,84 %     2 jours restants 


* ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait.

----------


## aurore27

44.26 %

*2 416,63 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Cliquez svp ::  :: il ne reste plus beaucoup de jours pour réussir la collecte. ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

44,74%
*reste 2 jours* pour réussir la collecte
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

45.22 %

*2 469,21 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
 ::  ::  ::  :: svp, aidez-les. ::

----------


## aurore27

46.34 %

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

*2 530,07 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Allez les ami(es) on continuent de cliquer pour les aider, svp.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.
Il faut cliquer et encore cliquer.
On doit y arriver aussi pour eux.

----------


## monloulou

46,77%  reste 2 jours
de l’aide svp  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dogeorge

46,98!!

----------


## dogeorge

47,53 MOINS DE 2 JOURS!!!!

----------


## Cojo

cliqué

----------


## aurore27

​47.54%*

2 595,37 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Je crains le pire pour la réussite de cette collecte si vous ne nous aidez pas. Cliquez svp, pensez à ces chiens qui attendent notre aide pour pouvoir avoir à manger. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

49,19

----------


## monloulou

*51,60%    il ne reste plus que 23h
* ::  :: pour que les 124 chiens puissent avoir à manger  ::  ::  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait! Aïe aïe aïe, il faut du monde là!!!!

----------


## aurore27

55.77 %
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

*3 045,04 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Les heures sont comptées si nous voulons parvenir à réussir cette collecte ; cela ne se fera pas sans votre aide. Cliquez, ptg pour eux, svp.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il est 00h14 et la collecte se termine à 20h lundi!

2415 kg avant ce délai, on peut y arriver!

----------


## monloulou

*59,95 %    12h restants 

*svp cliquez partagez  ::  ::  ::  un petit coup de pouce pour les croquettes des toutous 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

60.30 %

*3 292,21 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Les heures passent, nous en sommes à 3292.21 kg récoltés sur les 5460 kg demandés, ils comptent sur vous ; cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## monloulou

*65,29 %    9h restants*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

65.45 %

*3 573,51 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 460 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Svp, aidez-nous à les sauver.

----------


## Vanille5001

66,62%
Il reste très peu de temps pour réussir cette collecte.
Il faut cliquer pour eux.

----------


## dogeorge

67,14

----------


## monloulou

*68,46 %     il reste 7 heures
*
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

*75,05 %     plus que 3 heures pour réussir la collecte*  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

76,52% et il ne reste que 2h52.
Cliquez.... ::

----------


## dogeorge

82,28  RESTE 1H49!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## monloulou

*85,07%    il reste 1h30* 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dogeorge

91, 57

PLUS QUE 52'

----------


## dogeorge

RÉUSSIE !!! !!

----------


## aurore27

YES ! A NOUS TOUS ET TOUTES, RIEN N'EST IMPOSSIBLE ! ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ah ouf ! c'était juste, un grand bravo à tous et mille mercis pour les toutous  :: 
 ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## Petite Etoile

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

on clique, les amis!

----------


## monloulou

Oui on clique svp
16,32%  il reste moins de 4 jours

----------


## aurore27

fait et ptg

----------


## Petite Etoile

clics!

----------


## aurore27

33.27 %

*1 596,91 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

On continuent de cliquer, de partager pour les sauver, svp

----------


## Petite Etoile

on clique!

----------


## aurore27

43.25 %

*2 076,07 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, svp, cliquez, ptg pour eux. Nous devons réussir cette collecte : ils en ont besoin ! ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

clics!

moitié de collecte, reste 6h!!!

----------


## framboise

72 %, je viens de faire un paypal de 6 € (peux pas plus  :: ) 

Plus que 3 h, à ce stade, les clics ne suffiront pas, il faut des dons

----------


## Vanille5001

Nouvelle collecte de croquettes pour SOS famine Serbie.
On n'oublie pas de cliquer.

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

9.65 %

*482,28 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Allez les ami(es), 1 nouvelle collecte a débuté ; je compte sur vous ; cliquez, ptg pour eux, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

FAIT

----------


## Flo13

Fait aussi.

----------


## dogeorge

Re fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

- - - Mise à jour - - -



*1 196,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
*1 196,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

23.93 %

*1 196,51 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, partager pour qu'ils aient à manger svp.

----------


## Flo13

Le week-end c'est toujours un peu ralenti il me semble, surtout qu'il y a des départs en vacances.

----------


## lilou130

fait  :Smile:

----------


## dogeorge

*1 258,60 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

Re

----------


## aurore27

25.59 %

*1 279,39 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On ne lâchent rien, on cliquent et ptg pour les aider, svp.

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Flo13

Fait. 26,72%.

----------


## loupio76

fait 26.95%

----------


## aurore27

26.95 %

*1 347,51 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, ptg pour les loulous, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 479,84 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

29.60 %

*1 480,07 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

On continuent, on ne lâchent rien !

----------


## dogeorge

*1 569,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Re

----------


## aurore27

31.77 %

*1 588,31 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Les jours passent, nous n'avons pas encore atteint la moitié de la collecte, cliquez, partagez pour les sauver, svp.

----------


## Petite Etoile

clics, et reclics.

----------


## aurore27

32.06 %

*1 603,19 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

On continuent de cliquer, partager pour eux svp.

----------


## Flo13

UPPPP

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

*1 763,59 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Flo13

35% seulement à trois jours de la fin  :: .....

----------


## Petite Etoile

on ne lâche rien!

----------


## aurore27

35.40 %

*1 770,06 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Le combat continue pour finir cette collecte, je compte sur vous ; cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 770,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.
Il faut y arriver.

----------


## aurore27

36.28 %

*1 813,88 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

On va y arriver ! Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 957,21 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

39.20 %

*1 960,19 kg*
de croquettes collectés
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, la moitié n'est même pas atteinte et il ne reste que 2 jours pour réussir.

----------


## Petite Etoile

on continue!

----------


## aurore27

44.78 %

*2 238,95 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

On a dépassé les 2000 kg de croquettes récoltées, on ne lâchent rien, on continuent de cliquer, partager pour les sauver, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 259,27 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

45.87 %

*2 293,37 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Allez on est à la moitie
Cliquez et faites cliquez tous vos amis réels ou virtuels

----------


## armelle53

63,76 ça avance !!

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

69.57 %

*3 478,35 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/
Oui çà avance mais pas assez vite, les heures sont comptées ; cliquez, partagez pour eux, svp

----------


## Flo13

26% en 9 heures, c'est chaud.... mais on va y arriver, il FAUT y arriver car les chiens attendent ces croquettes.

----------


## dogeorge

fait et partage sur la page FB de l'asso

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

*3 892,86 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

83.28 %

*4 164,22 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h47*
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

On en est à 4164.22 kg de croquettes récoltées, presque 5000 kg : le but tant attendu par le refuge ; allez on va jusqu'au bout, on cliquent, on partagent, on va y arriver ! Je compte sur vous car il ne reste que 2h47 pour réussir. SVP !

----------


## dogeorge

*4 180,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h43*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Flo13

N'attendez pas la dernière minute si vous comptez faire un Paypal, les mesures de sécurité prennent du temps.

----------


## aurore27

90.20 %

*4 510,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h16*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Allez, on va réussir ! Il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, cliquez, partagez, svp pour eux.

----------


## dogeorge

Re clic

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Flo13

Ca y est, la cagnotte est bouclée  ::  Merci aux donateurs et aux clicoeurs.

----------


## Vanille5001

Super et merci à vous tous et toutes.   ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

A vos clics, les amis!

7200 kg sont attendus par les chiens du refuge d' Alina et Anda en Roumanie!

35 kg collectés.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

*35,61 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

2.36 %

*170,08 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Nouvelle collecte les ami(es), pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie. Je compte sur vous, cliquez, ptg, svp, les jours sont comptés.

----------


## Flo13

C'est parti...... 
La barre est haute avec 7200 kilos, j'espère que ça va aller.

----------


## aurore27

4.96 %

*357,03 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Allez on continuent de cliquer, partager pour les aider svp, ce n'est que le début et nous devons réussir cette collecte pour ces chiens qui attendent désespérement de l'aide. Merci pour eux.

----------


## dogeorge

*372,01 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

6.75 %

*486,09 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

La collecte continue, cliquez, partagez, svp, Marco est là bas, il a son annonce sur le site. Merci

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, Marco... qui doit bientôt être adopté... il manque 74 euro pour payer sa pension jusqu'à son départ le 23 août, voir son post dans adoption, par sarahFbr.

Cette collecte est vitale pour ce refuge!

----------


## aurore27

9.86 %

*709,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On continuent les clics et partages pour eux, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*726,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10.15 %

*731,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On progressent mais pas assez, cliquez, partagez pour eux, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*873,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

12.87 %

*926,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Allez les ami(es) on continuent de cliquer, partager, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*981,65 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

13.75 %

*989,91 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Allez on arrivent petit à petit aux 1000 kg, on ne lâchent pas, on cliquent et partagent, svp.

----------


## aurore27

17.28 %

*1 244,19 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

çà y est on a dépassé les 1000 kg, nous sommes sur la bonne voie, ne lâchons rien. Cliquez, partagez pour que l'on puisse atteindre le nombre demandé, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 344,67 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 500,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 510,87 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

20.98 %

*1 510,84 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

+ de 1500 kg de croquettes sont récoltées jusqu'à maintenant, il faut continuer à cliquer, partager pour eux, svp car la récolte ultime n'est pas encore atteinte.

----------


## Petite Etoile

on ne lâche rien!

----------


## dogeorge

Fait
Mais ça ne mo te pas assez vite !

----------


## Flo13

Up ,même en vacances on peut cliquer.

----------


## aurore27

23.50 %
*1 691,99 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Allez on cliquent et partagent pour eux, s'il vous plait, les jours passent, nous n'en sommes même pas à la moitié de la collecte ; pensez à eux, ils ont besoin de notre soutien.

----------


## aurore27

*1 692,31 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 693,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## loupio76

23.60%
1 699,14 kg
            de croquettes collectés         
7 200 kg
              de croquettes nécessaires          
3 jours
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*24.62 %

1 772,87 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On continuent de cliquer, partager, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 829,57 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## framboise

Il faut être réaliste : 1 clic rapporte 1 gramme de croquettes , les clics seuls ne suffiront pas mais j'y crois car de nombreuses personnes inscrites sur Webaction font énormément de dons (le fait que ce soit de la nourriture , des niches , des couvertures , des granulés qui sont donnés aux associations, leur donne une entière confiance sur le devenir de leurs dons) , alors j' en suis persuadée , nous y arriverons même si on est encore loin du compte

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

26.58 %

*1 913,88 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On continuent de cliquer, partager, svp car oui on va y arriver toutes et tous ensemble !

----------


## Petite Etoile

oulala!
Il va falloir mettre le paquet!

----------


## aurore27

28.60 %

*2 058,96 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on y croit, on cliquent, on partagent, svp

----------


## Flo13

J'espère que les dons vont commencer. Pour ma part, je suis en pause..... trop d'excès  ::

----------


## dogeorge

*2 252,61 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Nanylle

Question peut-être bête mais si ça échoue souvent pourquoi ne pas faire une collecte pour "seulement" 2000kg pour être sûr que ça soit validé ? Quitte a redemander après ?

----------


## Flo13

Il y a sans doute beaucoup de demandes pour les cagnottes, il faut donc profiter de l'occasion. 
Et puis le site d'AWA n'est pas idiot, c'est sur les dons qu'il fait son argent, donc peut-être qu'il y a un minimum de kilos demandés pour être sûr qu'il y aura beaucoup de dons. 
Tout ou rien, c'est un système ingénieux pour inciter les gens à donner.

Mais c'est vrai que 7200, c'est risqué.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*3 275,09 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

46.80 %

*3 369,64 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On est presque à 50 %, on peut les dépasser, aller au delà. Cliquez, partagez pour eux, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Re fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

46.89 %

*3 376,39 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

----------


## aurore27

49.47 %

*3 562,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Cliquez, partagez, svp, pour eux. Il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps.....

----------


## aurore27

49.95 %

*3 596,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

----------


## aurore27

63.70 %

*4 586,43 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Il reste très très peu de temps, aidez-les, svp, cliquez, partagez pour que l'on puisse les sauver.

----------


## dogeorge

*4 703,40 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

65.33 %

*4 703,49 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Svp, cliquez, partagez, aidez-nous à les sauver.

----------


## Nanylle

Clic fait. Bon sang ça serait terrible que tout ça ai été fait pour rien...

----------


## aurore27

> Clic fait. Bon sang ça serait terrible que tout ça ai été fait pour rien...


Oui, ce serait la 1ère fois. On croisent les doigts.

----------


## aurore27

65.84 %

*4 740,29 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Allez on cliquent, on partagent, on les sauvent, svp !

----------


## Nanylle

66.96 %

*4 821,08 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Allez on clique, on partage, on les sauve, svp !

----------


## aurore27

76.61 %

*5 515,85 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On va réussir, on est sur la bonne voie, ne lâchons rien ! Cliquez, partagez, svp !

----------


## aurore27

76.75 %
*5 526,18 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Les pourcentages augmentent, allez, cliquez, partagez, svp, on va réussir !

----------


## aurore27

79.94 %
*5 755,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h57*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On y est presque, il ne reste que très peu de temps, cliquez, partagez pour eux, svp !

----------


## dogeorge

*5 835,90 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h53*

----------


## aurore27

81.06 %
*5 835,97 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h51*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

Allez on y croit jusqu'au bout, on va réussir ! Cliquez, partagez, svp !

----------


## Nanylle

82.18% 
On y est presque !!! Plus que 2h19 minutes pour sauver ces chiens !!!

----------


## dogeorge

*5 973,48 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h01*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Flo13

C'est chaud! petit don fait, il faut y arriver.

----------


## dogeorge

Re fait

----------


## aurore27

87.21 %
*6 278,83 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*7 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*52 min*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

On est presque ; cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## Nanylle

95,46% plus que 32 mn !!! Allez allez ! Moins de 400 kg nécessaires !!!

----------


## Flo13

Ouf, cagnotte bouclée :Pom pom girl: .

----------


## Petite Etoile

:: Merci à tous!!!

----------


## Vanille5001

::

----------


## dogeorge

NOUVELLE COLLECTE A VOS CLICS!!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-tunisie-pat/

*0,46 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

0.85 %

*22,15 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-tunisie-pat/

Allez les ami(es) une nouvelle collecte a débuté, mettons toute notre énergie pour la réussir, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*110,04 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

6.31 %

*164 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-tunisie-pat/

La collecte continue, je compte sur vous, cliquez, partagez, svp.

----------


## Flo13

Ca grimpe: 7,45%

----------


## aurore27

8.53 %

*221,83 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*2 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-tunisie-pat/

ptg

----------


## aurore27

Collecte réussie ! ::  Merci à tous et toutes.

----------


## Vanille5001

Je viens de le voir en voulant aller cliquer.
C'est super   :: pour eux.Merci à vous tous et toutes.

----------


## Petite Etoile

on continue de cliquer de toute façon pour les autres cagnottes.

----------


## Flo13

Exceptionnel: 8% ce matin et ce soir c'est bouclé alors qu'il restait 8 jours  ::

----------


## aurore27

> on continue de cliquer de toute façon pour les autres cagnottes.


Oui évidemment tous les jours.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je n'en doute pas Aurore27!

----------


## aurore27

Fait à l'instant car journée + soirée chargées mais déjà cliqué ce matin.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bon courage aurore27! Je sais que tu n'en manques pas!

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

----------


## dogeorge

nouvelle cagnotte

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-des-rues-wof/

*0,20 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

collecte terminée!!!! ::

----------


## Vanille5001

C'est du rapide à peine commencée et déjà finie.
Super.    ::

----------


## Flo13

::  Même pas eu le temps de cliquer  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Même pas eu le temps de cliquer


T'as pas été assez rapide et maintenant mon réseau d'amis(es) sur FB répond présent au plus vite dès que je lance un appel. ::

----------


## aurore27

clics faits pour les autres demandes sur le site

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait aussi pour les autres demandes.

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## dogeorge

nouvelle collecte

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof/

*110,44 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Flo13

Et c'est parti pour les chiens de Carmina

----------


## aurore27

6.15 %

*110,70 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof/

Allez c'est reparti pour une nouvelle collecte, je compte sur vous !

----------


## aurore27

10.38 %

*186,85 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof/

Le pourcentage grimpe doucement mais les jours passent vite, cliquez, ptg svp.

----------


## aurore27

11.70 %

*210,68 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof/

Cà augmente mais pas assez vite et il ne reste que 4 jours. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## dogeorge

*1 424,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

80.38 %

*1 446,88 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

Nous sommes sur la bonne voie : nous avons dépassé les 1400 kg de croquettes à récolter sur 1800. Ne lâchons rien. Cliquez, ptg svp.

----------


## framboise

5  par paypal pour une niche pour Bubu (petit roumain)  ::

----------


## aurore27

80.78 %

*1 454,06 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Nous en sommes toujours à un peu plus de la moitié de croquettes récoltées, il faut atteindre les 1800 kg nécessaires à la survie de ces chiens, N'hésitez pas, allez sur le site animalwebaction.com pour les aider, svp et ptg.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 460,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## framboise

81.27 %

*1 462,91 kg**
de croquettes collectés**
1 800 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof*

----------


## aurore27

81.35 %

*1 464,32 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

Cela a augmenté un peu mais pas assez, cliquez, ptg, svp

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

81.54 %

*1 467,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

1 jour de plus de passé, cliquez, ptg, svp, ils comptent sur nous.

----------


## aurore27

81.78 %

*1 472,09 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

A peine 3 jours pour réussir, cliquez, ptg, svp, pour les aider.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

82.02 %

*1 476,40 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

Cliquez, ptg, svp, nous n'avons plus que 3 jours.

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait.

----------


## aurore27

83.02 %
*1 494,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

Allez on se motivent, il faut que nous réussissions cette collecte, je compte sur vous. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 495,75 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

83.11 %

*1 495,98 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

----------


## aurore27

84.20 %

*1 515,57 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

Il reste 284.43 kg à récolter, 15.80 % pour réussir cette collecte. Clliquez, ptg, svp, les jours passent ils comptent sur nous.

----------


## kukuss

FAIT.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 515,90 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

84.51 %

*1 521,18 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

1 jour de plus de passé, ne lâchons rien, partageons, cliquons pour les sauver, svp.

----------


## aurore27

85.33 %

*1 535,92 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

Allez ces chiens ont besoin de notre aide, cliquez, ptg pour eux, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

*1 554,24 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*

----------


## aurore27

86.37 %

*1 554,65 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

Ils et elles comptent sur nous, sur vous, ne les décevons pas. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

86.42 %

*1 555,50 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

----------


## dogeorge

*1 556,89 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

86.86 %

*1 563,43 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

----------


## aurore27

Collecte réussie ! Merci à toutes et tous. ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-roumanie-wof

----------


## dogeorge

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Flo13

::

----------


## Vanille5001

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## dogeorge

ATTENTION NOUVELLE COLLECTE

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare/

*2,26 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

0.04 kg

*2,85 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

8.16 %

*538,65 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.05 %

*663,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare/

*1 646,82 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 714,39 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

28.22 %

*1 862,69 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

28.29 %

*1 866,97 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait
On est très loin 
Cliquez massivement
Et faites. Cliquez autour de vous

----------


## aurore27

30.53 %

*2 014,73 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## aurore27

30.54 %

*2 015,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

*2 030,27 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

30.95 %

*2 042,44 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## aurore27

30.98 %

*2 044,75 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## aurore27

30.99 %

*2 045,15 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

*2 045,53 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

32.36 %

*2 135,57 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## aurore27

32.45 %

*2 141,59 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## aurore27

*2 141,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

*2 229,22 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

33.87 %

*2 235,54 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## aurore27

34.49 %

*2 276,12 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

*2 276,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Flo13

Clic

----------


## dogeorge

Re fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

34.91 %

*2 304,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## angelik1908

Bonjour,

Faite vous partir des camions de croquettes depuis la france?

Nous aurions des croquettes chien a donner

----------


## aurore27

> Bonjour,
> 
> Faite vous partir des camions de croquettes depuis la france?
> 
> Nous aurions des croquettes chien a donner


Vous n'avez pas de refuge à proximité ? Il serait heureux de recevoir votre don si c'est le cas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

35.53 %

*2 344,90 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## aurore27

35.67 %

*2 354,44 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

*2 387,53 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

36.18 %

*2 387,66 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

*2 404,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

déjà la moitie des jours passé
et on est pas a la moitie de la collecte!! 

HELP!!

----------


## angelik1908

[QUOTE=aurore27;3120479]Vous n'avez pas de refuge à proximité ? Il serait heureux de recevoir votre don si c'est le cas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -
les spa d'IDF ne prenne pas car ce n'est pas ce qu'il donne, il redonne les dons.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 443,51 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

[QUOTE=angelik1908;3120637]


> Vous n'avez pas de refuge à proximité ? Il serait heureux de recevoir votre don si c'est le cas.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> les spa d'IDF ne prenne pas car ce n'est pas ce qu'il donne, il redonne les dons.


Alors essayez les associations animalières.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

37.06 %

*2 445,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte avance trop peu, nous avons vraiment besoin de votre aide pour la réussir. Cliquez, ptg, svp

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait plusieurs fois par jour;on n'oublie surtout pas de cliquer car cela n'avance pas très vite.

----------


## aurore27

38.02 %

*2 509,20 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## aurore27

38.85 %

*2 564,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## aurore27

39.54 %

*2 609,61 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

Je doute fortement de la réussite de cette collecte vu le peu de participations pour les sauver.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 609,67 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

39.61 %

*2 614,55 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## Petite Etoile

allez!!!

----------


## aurore27

39.99 %

*2 639,49 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

----------


## dogeorge

*2 669,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

57.30 %

*3 782,07 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

On en est presque à 4000 kg de croquettes récoltées, cela bouge enfin, allez on continuent il faut atteindre les 6600 kg et il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, cliquez, ptg pour eux svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*3 786,40 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.
On clique,il faut y arriver.

----------


## aurore27

63.74 %

*4 206,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

Nous avons dépassé les 4200 kg de croquettes récoltées mais le but n'est pas encore atteint et il ne reste que 22 heures pour y parvenir. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

64.69 %

*4 269,59 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

 Allez on y croit jusqu'au bout, on va y arriver, cliquez, ptg pour eux svp.

----------


## aurore27

65.44 %

*4 318,86 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

Il reste très très peu de temps pour y arriver ; cliquez, ptg pour les sauver, svp.

----------


## Flo13

On clique

----------


## dogeorge

*4 836,04 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*5 108,49 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*5 255,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

95.46 %

*6 300,54 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h59*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare

Nous ne sommes plus très loin des 100 %, il ne manque que 299, 46 kg de croquettes pour réussir la collecte, cliquez, ptg pour eux, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*6 516,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h50*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il manqukg pIl manque *83,07* kg pour réussir.our réussir.

----------


## dogeorge

Mes dons   |   Animalwebaction.com                                         Collecte réussie



                            																								Bonjour,
									 la collecte de SOS famine 400 chiens.
									Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer que cette collecte a été réussie, nous préparons actuellement son envoi à l'association.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

YES!!!!

----------


## aurore27

YES ! Trop contente pour eux ! ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Flo13

::  ::  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

:: merci à tous!

----------


## Petite Etoile

On clique toujours toujours toujours tous les jours jusqu' à nos 90 ans!

----------


## dogeorge

nouvelle collecte

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope/

*21,62 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Flo13

737 kilos.... on continue bien sûr  ::

----------


## aurore27

12.43 %

*820,67 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on y va, on cliquent, on ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

12.93 %

*853,66 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

15.18 %

*1 001,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope
On continuent de cliquer, ptg pour eux, svp.

----------


## aurore27

16.74 %

*1 104,58 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*1 185,68 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 227,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

18.78 %

*1 239,29 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

18.98 %

*1 252,60 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

19.62 %

*1 294,89 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*1 311,25 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

21.01 %

*1 386,54 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

21.21 % 

*1 399,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## Petite Etoile

FAIT

----------


## aurore27

21.27 %

*1 404,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*1 414,17 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

21.43 %

*1 414,53 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*1 437,39 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

23.25 %

*1 534,46 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

23.33 %

*1 539,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*1 598,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mosca27

clic fait

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*1 599,93 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

24.25 %

*1 600,43 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait!

----------


## mosca27

clic fait

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

24.39 %

*1 609,77 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

24.61 %

*1 624,20 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*1 649,21 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mosca27

fait

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

25.04 %

*1 652,96 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

27.21 %

*1 795,63 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

27.55 %

*1 818,20 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*1 823,03 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

28.69 %

*1 893,63 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

1 913,67 kg
de croquettes collectés


6 600 kg
de croquettes nécessaires


5 jours
restants pour réussir

plus que 5 jours et on est mémé pas a la moitie!!

----------


## aurore27

Et pourtant ce n'est pas faute de diffuser le message sans relâche.....

----------


## aurore27

29.53 %

*1 949,14 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## Petite Etoile

Allez, on continue!

----------


## aurore27

31.66 %

*2 089,58 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

32.50 %

*2 145,22 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*2 146,50 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*2 199,88 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

33.37 %

*2 202,24 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

33.56 %

*2 214,82 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

33.83 %

*2 233,01 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*2 280,40 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
JE PARTICIPE

----------


## aurore27

34.56 %

*2 281,07 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*2 321,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

Allez!

----------


## catrina

Up je remonte le post après le clic bien sûr

----------


## aurore27

35.33 %

*2 331,83 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

36.51 %

*2 409,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## Petite Etoile

37,49%

*2474,61 kg  collectés
**6600 kg attendus

2 jours restants pour réussir

*http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

37.63 %

*2 483,87 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*Nous sommes très inquiets, la collecte de croquettes pour les 180 chiens de Luminita va échouer, tout ce qui a été collecté sera perdu ! La collecte se termine demain et l'objectif n'est atteint qu'a 38%...*

----------


## Flo13

Même pas la moitié.... j'espère qu'il y aura beaucoup de dons pour redresser la barre.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 972,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

45.04 %

*2 972,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*3 223,77 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## isabelle75

presque 50% ! si les gens rentrant de vacances si colle cela pourrait le faire, croisons les doigts  ::

----------


## Flo13

Il ne reste que 23 heures....... ::

----------


## aurore27

54.10 %

*3 570,46 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

55.17 %

*3 641,19 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## aurore27

56.14 %

*3 705,32 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...itia-axi-hope

----------


## dogeorge

*4 384,86 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## isabelle75

83% et il ne reste que deux heures pour cliquer ! les personnes qui connaissent des amis ou la famille faire vite pour les pauvres loulous de Roumanie la bàs c'est l'enfer pour eux, même ceux récupérés par les associations ne mangent pas tous les jours à leur faim et s'entre dévore pour la gamelle !!

----------


## dogeorge

*5 601,80 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h54*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*5 862,14 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*6 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h40*
restants pour réussir

----------


## leya

::  :Pom pom girl: reussie  :Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## dogeorge

Super

----------


## Vanille5001

::

----------


## aurore27

::  YES !

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske/

*106,88 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Flo13

Déjà une nouvelle cagnotte? c'est parti.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Fait!

----------


## aurore27

8.38 %

*419,14 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## aurore27

14.77 %

*738,73 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## dogeorge

*907,33 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*908,49 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## dogeorge

*973,91 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait!

----------


## aurore27

21.16 %

*1 058,06 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## aurore27

21.52 %

*1 075,90 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## dogeorge

*1 212,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

26.31 %

*1 315,32 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## dogeorge

*1 317,22 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

26.34 %

*1 317,25 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## isabelle75

27.57% à 20h37

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

27.67 %

*1 383,56 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## aurore27

28.48 %

*1 424,15 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## Petite Etoile

Fait. Bonne journée à tous!

----------


## dogeorge

*1 463,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

30.78 %

*1 538,95 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

31.70 %

1 584,91 kg
de croquettes collectés
5 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## Petite Etoile

FAIT

----------


## aurore27

31.96 %

*1 597,97 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## aurore27

33.34 %

*1 667,08 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## aurore27

33.35 %

*1 667,62 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## dogeorge

*1 684,68 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 713,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
JE PARTICIPE

----------


## aurore27

34.90 %

*1 744,81 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## Petite Etoile

allez, allez!

----------


## aurore27

35.57 %

*1 778,59 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## aurore27

36.72 %

*1 835,94 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

----------


## dogeorge

*1 845,87 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

Balsa, minette risque de n'avoir pas sa collecte de couvertures elle qui est tellement malade!

50 240cm² collectés alors que 287 300cm² attendus, ce soir avant 20h.

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait pour tous.

----------


## aurore27

49.29 %

*2 464,71 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske

Petite Etoile j'ai aussi cliqué pour :

Balsa, minette risque de n'avoir pas sa collecte de couvertures elle qui est tellement malade!

50 240cm² collectés alors que 287 300cm² attendus, ce soir avant 20h ; ainsi que les autres collectes.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 699,06 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

BALSA
*143 117 cm2*
de couvertures collectés
*287 300 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Up pour Balsa!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Collecte de croquettes soldée!!!  :: 


On n'oublie pas Balsa! J'ai créé un post aujourd'hui pour elle

collecte à 52%, reste 2h54.

149 465 cm² collectés

287 300 cm² attendus
.

----------


## Vanille5001

:: 

On clique toujours pour les autres.

----------


## aurore27

Super pour le collecte !  ::  Je vais cliquer pour les autres.

53.56 %

*153 964 cm2*
de couvertures collectés
*287 300 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h36*
restants pour réussir pour aider Balsa.

----------


## framboise

Merci aux donateurs qui ont fait un don très conséquent pour cette collecte (il restait encore 2 jours) pour la terminer, je n'en reviens pas de cette générosité car la somme a dû être très importante , mille merci à cette ou ces personnes  ::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Merci aux donateurs qui ont fait un don très conséquent pour cette collecte (il restait encore 2 jours) pour la terminer, je n'en reviens pas de cette générosité car la somme a dû être très importante , mille merci à cette ou ces personnes


C'est sympa pour eux et elles, Framboise mais les cliqueurs(ses), tu les oublies ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

on continue!

----------


## framboise

> C'est sympa pour eux et elles, Framboise mais les cliqueurs(ses), tu les oublies ?


Aurore27 , je pense que cette remarque (approuvée d'ailleurs par Petite Etoile) était inutile mais bon !!!!

Je pense que je clique autant que vous et *je fais donc partie* des cliqueurs que j'ai oubliés de citer dans mon message mais je voulais *SURTOUT*  signaler que la somme restante était très importante et que seuls des dons ont pu contribuer à solder cette fiche en si peu de temps 

Je suis une cliqueuse journalière de Webaction, Yummipets, UrgencesAnimaux, Actuanimaux et clic Animaux  

Il faut savoir lire entre les lignes et ne pas se vexer inutilement

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ne le prenez pas si mal, Framboise!!!
 Je n'ai pas cliquer sur j'aime pour la chicane, c'est juste que ça m'a fait rigoler que Aurore 27 vous ait fait la remarque, une façon de dire "et les cliqueurs, ils comptent pas pour du beurre!!!" elle qui s'attache à bien écrire les pourcentages et le temps restant et la collecte, et ce qui manque! 


Moi aussi je clique partout autant que je peux! Allons allons Framboise, vraiment, c'était de la camaraderie, et bienvenue parmi la bande que dis-je LA HORDE DE CLIQUEURS! Les animaux ont besoin de gens soudés!

----------


## aurore27

> Aurore27 , je pense que cette remarque (approuvée d'ailleurs par Petite Etoile) était inutile mais bon !!!!
> 
> Je pense que je clique autant que vous et *je fais donc partie* des cliqueurs que j'ai oubliés de citer dans mon message mais je voulais *SURTOUT*  signaler que la somme restante était très importante et que seuls des dons ont pu contribuer à solder cette fiche en si peu de temps 
> 
> Je suis une cliqueuse journalière de Webaction, Yummipets, UrgencesAnimaux, Actuanimaux et clic Animaux  
> 
> Il faut savoir lire entre les lignes et ne pas se vexer inutilement


Je ne me suis pas vexée, Framboise, c'était juste une remarque. Ce sont toujours les dons qui permettent de finaliser une collecte quand il reste très peu de temps et les appels aux clics aussi sur les réseaux sociaux.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Et heureusement d'ailleurs car cela se joue à quelques heures quelques fois, et il arrive que la collecte soit bouclée in extremis, on est toutes d'accord!
Mais il ya aussi des collectes qu ratent et c'est môche et triste.

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Flo13

Clic

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## framboise

Fait   ::

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait!

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait

----------


## Flo13

C'est parti pour une nouvelles collecte de croquettes pour la Roumanie.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hand-paws-vzw/

*49,75 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

75.30 %

*2 710,96 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-hand-paws-vzw

Allez on est sur la bonne voie, cliquez, partagez, svp.

----------


## aurore27

80.15 %

*2 885,27 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-hand-paws-vzw

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Fait. cette cagnotte va être vite soldée, ils attendent depuis trop longtemps, pauvres chous.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 888,17 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*2 983,83 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

83.05 %

*2 989,91 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-hand-paws-vzw

----------


## mosca27

je vois que collecte réussie !!!  ::

----------


## Flo13

Ca aura été rapide pour celle-ci  ::

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

fait.

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## dogeorge

NOUVELLE COLLECTE

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/

*4,40 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

1.09 %

*39,32 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie

----------


## dogeorge

*259,08 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

7.65 %

*275,40 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

COLLECTE REUSSIE !  ::

----------


## Flo13

::  je suis contente pour l'équipe d'Orastie

----------


## Petite Etoile

on continue!

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

3 nouvelles collectes
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/
*16,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*18 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/

*5,06 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*18 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/

*32,70 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*18 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

0.68 %

*20,41 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*18 jours*
restants pour réussir

0.44 %

*15,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*18 jours*
restants pour réussir

0.52 %

*46,85 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*18 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Ce ne sont pas 1 mais 3 refuges qui ont besoin d'aide, leurs jours sont comptés, il n'y a pas de temps à perdre. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## Flo13

J'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut cliquer que pour l'un des trois....?
Heureusement on a 18 jours pour les cagnottes, car il faut 15.600 kilos  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

> J'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut cliquer que pour l'un des trois....?
> Heureusement on a 18 jours pour les cagnottes, car il faut 15.600 kilos


C'est tout à fait cela!!!
C'est une méga urgence pour ces trois collectes, c'est la première fois que je vois cela, pour les croquettes.
Je pense que le clic va à chaque collecte, car sinon, on n'y arriverait pas, exemple, les collectes nombreuses pour les couvertures, granulés et autres niches.

----------


## aurore27

2.23 %
*66,77 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 jours*
restants pour réussir

1.49 %
*53,79 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 jours*
restants pour réussir

7.58 %
*682,20 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Cela a un peu augmenté, on ne les lâchent pas, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

3.45 %
*103,52 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 jours*
restants pour réussir

2.29 %
*82,52 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 jours*
restants pour réussir

16.20 %
*1 457,90 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Les pourcentages et kilos de croquettes arrivent pour chacune des collectes, on tient jusqu'à les réussir. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

5.71 %
*171,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

4.77%
*171,90 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.43 %
*1 568,72 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Allez on continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp pour tous et toutes les sauver.

----------


## dogeorge

*174,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

*186,20 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir


*1 579,01 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

6.07 %

*182,23 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

5.18 %

*186,31 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.81 %

*1 603,23 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

6.60 %
*198,11 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

5.96 %
*214,54 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.82 %
*1 603,65 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Les pourcentages grimpent doucement, les kilos de croquettes récoltés aussi mais les jours sont comptés. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

6.79 %
*203,64 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*15 jours*
restants pour réussir

6.14 %
*220,86 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*15 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.87 %
*1 608,28 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*15 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

On continuent de cliquer, partager pour eux, svp. Les jours passent....

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

7.02 %
*210,51 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*15 jours*
restants pour réussir

6.14 %
*221,03 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*15 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.96 %
*1 616,64 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*15 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## framboise

7.12 %
*213,48 kg**
de croquettes collectés**
3 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
15 jours
restants pour réussir

6.20 %
223,09 kg
de croquettes collectés
3 600 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
15 jours
restants pour réussir

17.99 %
1 618,78 kg
de croquettes collectés
9 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
15 jours
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry
*

----------


## aurore27

8.16 %
*244,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

9.82 %
*353,52 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

18.60 %
*1 673,67 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

*https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

*Allez on continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp, nous sommes sur la bonne voie pour réussir, ne les laissons pas tomber.

----------


## aurore27

8.38 %
*251,29 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

9.99 %
*359,69 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

18.71 %
*1 683,95 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

*https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

*On continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

8.93 %
*267,76 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

11.67 %
*419,97 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

18.83 %
*1 694,63 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

*https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry
*
On continuent de cliquer, ptg pour les sauver, svp.

----------


## Torie

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/
*276,45 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4003/croquettes-roumanie-1-000-chiens-en-detresse-pro-animals-finland-ry/
*424,40 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4004/croquettes-roumanie-500-chiens-vont-mourir-pro-animals-finland-ry/

*1 709,14 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

9.33 %
*279,85 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

11.85 %
*426,49 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

19.01 %
*1 711,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry

Cela augmente grâce à nous tous et toutes, il faut continuer de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

fait

----------


## aurore27

10 %
*300,12 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*13 jours*
restants pour réussir

12.97 %
*466,77 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*13 jours*
restants pour réussir

19.69 %
*1 771,86 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*13 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On n'oublie pas de cliquer, ptg car ils ne sont pas encore sauvés, svp.

----------


## aurore27

12.71 %
*381,42 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*13 jours*
restants pour réussir

13.87 %
*499,42 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*13 jours*
restants pour réussir

20.84 %
*1 875,35 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*13 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, ptg pour les aider, svp.

----------


## aurore27

12.93 %
*387,81 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

13.99 %
*503,79 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

21.45 %
*1 930,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

13.13 %
*393,98 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

14 %
*504,10 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

21.65 %
*1 948,72 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, ptg pour eux svp.

----------


## aurore27

13.27 %
*397,28 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

14.40 %
*397,28 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

22.08 %
*1 987,16 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Allez on ne lâchent rien, on cliquent, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

14 %
*420,01 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

15.35 %
*552,55 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

23.06 %
*2 075,74 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Les jours passent, cliquez, ptg, svp pour eux.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...nland-ry/?rd=1
1000 chiens n'ont plus de croquettes !
*570,85 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/


Ne laissons pas 120 chiens des rues mourir de faim !
*435,97 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir



https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/

La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens 
*2 126,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

14.77 %
*443,17 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

16.20 %
*583,08 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

23.72 %
*2 134,78 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Ne les laissons pas mourir de faim, cliquez, ptg, svp. Il n'y a que ces collectes en cours, les autres ont réussi.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

15.40 %
*462,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.71 %
*637,53 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

23.95 %
*2 155,49 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Les jours passent et les chances de réussir s'amenuisent mais il ne faut pas lâcher. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

15.78 %
*473,50 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.71 %
*637,60 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

23.95 %
*2 155,58 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

18.64 %
*559,25 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

18.11 %
*651,95 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

24 %
*2 160,28 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Ces collectes sont encore loin d'être réussies, il ne faut rien lâcher. Cliquez, ptg, pour eux, svp.

----------


## aurore27

19.25 %
*577,61 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

20.23 %
*728,28 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

24.14 %
*2 172,88 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

19.31 %
*579,30 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

20.23 %
*728,34 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

24.14 %
*2 172,98 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Allez on continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...nland-ry/?rd=1
1000 chiens n'ont plus de croquettes !
*728,36 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/

Ne laissons pas 120 chiens des rues mourir de faim 
*579,81 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ls-finland-ry/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens !
*2 173,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

20.23 %
*607,02 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

20.35 %
*732,67 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

24.68 %
*2 221,52 kg*
de croquettes collectés
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Allez on continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp, il ne faut pas abandonner, les jours passent.

----------


## aurore27

20.39 %
*611,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

20.47 %
*736,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

24.73 %
*2 225,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir


http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Le moyen de cliquer a changé depuis ce matin mais cela n'empêche en rien de continuer de les aider. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

20.41 %
612,22 kg
de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
8 jours
restants pour réussir

20.47 %
736,77 kg
de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
8 jours
restants pour réussir

24.73 %
2 225,67 kg
de croquettes offertes
9 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
8 jours
restants pour réussir
http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes
On continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*SITE EN MAINTENANCE*Site en maintenance!!

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

21.20 %
*636 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

21.03 %
*756,93 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

24.95 %
*2 245,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes
On continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

21.28 %
*638,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

21.03 %
*756,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

25.73 %
*2 315,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Les jours s'amenuisent, nous sommes encore loin des comptes pour toutes les croquettes à récolter pour aider ces refuges ; cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

21.87 %
*656,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

21.92 %
*789,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

26.24 %
*2 361,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## mer064

Je clique et reclique et rereclique tous les jours, ça n'augmente pas vite... ::

----------


## aurore27

22.31 %
*669,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

22.03 %
*793,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

26.29 %
*2 366,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Il faut vraiment cliquer, ptg car les comptes ne grimpent pas assez et à ce rythme là, je doute que nous réussissions ces collectes. Je compte sur vous pour eux, svp.

----------


## aurore27

22.57 %
*677,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

22.09 %
*795,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

26.45 %
*2 380,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Allez on continuent, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*s*

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*22,79 %*
financé*683,80 kg*
collectés*6 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*22,54 %*
financé*811,50 kg*
collectés*6 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*26,92 %*
financé*2 422,52 kg*
collectés*6 j*
restants

----------


## aurore27

22.81 %
*684,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

22.93 %
*825,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

26.92 %
*2 422,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

 Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*22,85 %*
financé*685,49 kg*
collectés*6 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*22,93 %*
financé*825,56 kg*
collectés*6 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*27,10 %*
financé*2 438,61 kg*
collectés*6 j*
restants

----------


## fina_flora

c'est quoi le bon lien pour faire les clics?

----------


## framboise

> c'est quoi le bon lien pour faire les clics?


https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/  ::

----------


## aurore27

23.18 %
*695,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

23.05 %
*829,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

27.34 %
*2 460,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Ils comptent sur vous et nous, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

23.76 %
*712,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

23.55 %
*847,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

27.72 %
*2 494,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, ptg, on ne lâchent pas, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*s collectes*

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*24,19 %*
financé*725,81 kg*
collectés*5 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*23,72 %*
financé*854,01 kg*
collectés*5 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*27,93 %*
financé*2 513,32 kg*
collectés*5 j*

----------


## aurore27

24.48 %
*744,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

24.06 %
*866,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

30.15 %
*2 713,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

28.78 %
*863,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

27.79 %
*1 000,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

37.31 %
*3 358,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent, on cliquent, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*collectes*

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*29,76 %*
financé*892,77 kg*
collectés*4 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*27,96 %*
financé*1 006,67 kg*
collectés*4 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*38,29 %*
financé*3 446,49 kg*
collectés*4 j*
restants

----------


## aurore27

30.10 %
*902,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

29.24 %
*1 052,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

38.87 %
*3 498,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Il reste 4 jours, ne les abandonnons pas. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*llectes*

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*31,61 %*
financé*948,30 kg*
collectés*4 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*29,36 %*
financé*1 056,83 kg*
collectés*4 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*38,99 %*
financé*3 508,71 kg*
collectés*4 j*
resta

----------


## framboise

Pour la première fois, j' ai un vrai doute sur le résultat de ces collectes ; d'habitude pour les chiens de Roumanie, c'est une collecte à la fois; cette fois ci , il y en a 3. A moins qu'il y ait énormément de dons , j'ai peur qu'elles n'aboutissent pas  ::

----------


## aurore27

J'ai le même doute que toi, Framboise mais je continue de cliquer, ptg pour les aider et j'espère.

Site inaccessible à 19h34.... ::

----------


## aurore27

Site à nouveau disponible.

31.94 %
*958,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

30.47 %
*1 097 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

39.36 %
*3 542,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Ils comptent sur vous, sur nous, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

33.18 %
*995,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

31.42 %
*1 131,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

40.35 %
*3 631,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Ils comptent sur vous, sur nous, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*es collectes*

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*35,62 %*
financé*1 068,46 kg*
collectés*3 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*36,22 %*
financé*1 303,81 kg*
collectés*3 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*43,91 %*
financé*3 951,69 kg*
collectés*3 j*
restants

----------


## aurore27

35.63 %
*1 068,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

36.50 %
*1 068,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

43.95 %
*3 955,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Allez, les pourcentages augmentent, cliquez, ptg, svp pour que nous puissions réussir.

----------


## aurore27

39.54 %
*1 186,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

39.62 %
*1 426,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

46.14 %
*4 152,43 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Cliquez, ptg, svp pour que nous puissions réussir : nous n'avons plus que 2 jours.....

----------


## dogeorge

*Les collectes*

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*41,48 %*
financé*1 244,36 kg*
collectés*2 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*41,34 %*
financé*1 488,37 kg*
collectés*2 j*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*47,12 %*
financé*4 240,60 kg*
collectés*2 j*
restants

----------


## aurore27

42.03 %
*1 260,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

41.79 %
*1 504,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

47.56 %
*4 280,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

fait, partage sur FB

mais ça n'avance pas!!!

----------


## aurore27

44.16 %
*1 324,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir

44.19 %
*1 590,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir

52.24 %
*4 701,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Il reste à peine 20 heures pour les sauver, cliquez, ptg, svp : ils ne doivent pas mourir !

----------


## dogeorge

Fait, plus que 13h et on est très très loin !

----------


## aurore27

46.20 %
*1 386,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir

46.36 %
*1 668,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires

*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir

53.19 %
*4 787,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires

*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Il reste à peine 11 heures pour les sauver, cliquez, ptg, svp, ils comptent sur nous, ne les décevons pas : sauvons-les !

----------


## Flo13

Ce système de 3 cagnottes en simultané sur 3 semaines au lieu d'une semble risqué; au final les deux premières cagnottes devraient déjà être finies (voire même livrée pour la première), et surtout on risque de ne pas être assez nombreux à donner dans la dernière ligne droite alors qu'il faudrait 3 fois plus de dons....

----------


## dogeorge

*Les collectes*

*Roumanie : SOS 120 chiens errants*En Roumanie, 120 chiens des rues vont mourir de faim : Carmena n'a plus de croquettes pour les nourrir !

*49,66 %*
financé*1 489,68 kg*
collectés*8 h*
restants


*Roumanie : 1 000 chiens en détresse*Au refuge de Pro Animals Romania, 1 000 chiens vont mourir de faim !

*50,36 %*
financé*1 813,03 kg*
collectés*8 h*
restants


*Roumanie : 500 chiens vont mourir !*La fourrière ne nourrit plus ses 500 chiens, ils s'entretuent !

*71,73 %*
financé*6 455,92 kg*
collectés*8 h*

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

49.99 %
*1 509,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

 50.64 %
*1 823,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

 71.84 %
*6 465,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*9 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Cliquez, ptg, il faut tout tenter pour les sauver, svp.

----------


## framboise

Une collecte terminée , 

Elle a fait un grand bon en avant 



  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Une collecte terminée , 
> 
> Elle a fait un grand bon en avant


Il faut tout tenter pour réussir les autres. Je préviens de suite mes ami(es) fb de cette bonne nouvelle ! ::

----------


## mer064

Ca avance bien pour les autre aussi, restons optimistes  ::

----------


## dogeorge

Toutes les collectes de croquettes ont été réussies, de nouvelles collectes vont bientôt débuter  :Smile:

----------


## Flo13

::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vanille5001

::  ::

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## aurore27

Les collectes de couvertures, niches et nourritures continuent sur le site. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## aurore27

Nouvelle collecte pour les chiens d'Espagne

0.45 %
*10,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Ils comptent sur nous, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## Cojo

cliqué tous les jours voire deux fois quand c'est possible tot le matin et en fin de journée.
Allez on clique c'est gratuit pour nous mais pour eux cela fait toute la diffèrence.

----------


## dogeorge

*85,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réu
*85,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réu
*85,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réu

----------


## aurore27

22.44 %

*525,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*591,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

26.20 %

*613,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*637,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

27.23 %
*637,17 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

çà augmente doucement, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

27.26 %
*637,93 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Pas beaucoup de progression, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...con-esperanza/


*683,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4132/croquettes-sos-chiens-despagne-huellas-del-valle-con-esperanza/



*683,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

29.25 %
*684,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Nous progressons, ne lâchons rien, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

30.63 %
*716,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

*On y croit, on va y parvenir, cliquez, ptg, svp.*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...con-esperanza/


*748,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

32.90 %
*769,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

On va y arriver toutes et tous ensemble, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

32.91 %
*770,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Allez on continuent, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*Les collectes*

* Votre don gratuit est ici**SOS chiens d'Espagne*En Espagne, le refuge n'a plus de croquettes pour nourrir ses 35 chiens !

*32,93 %*
financé*770,65 kg*
collectés*4 j*
restants

----------


## aurore27

38.46 %
*900 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

40.53 %
*948,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-esperanza/15




*985,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*

----------


## isabelle75

pauvres loulous c'est comme les chiens de roumanie autant de misère (bagarre, nourriture etc...)  ::

----------


## aurore27

42.29 %
*989,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 030,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

45.73 %
*1 070,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Ils comptent sur nous, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

46.06 %
*1 077,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Allez on continuent ! Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-esperanza/15


*1 080,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 098,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

46.94 %
*1 098,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

La collecte n'est pas finie, ils comptent sur nous, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

78.55 %
*1 838,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps, cliquez, ptg svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Plus que *734 €* pour réussir cette collecte.

* Votre don gratuit est ici**SOS chiens d'Espagne*En Espagne, le refuge n'a plus de croquettes pour nourrir ses 35 chiens !

*79,10 %*
financé*1 850,92 kg*
collectés*9 h*
restants

----------


## aurore27

80.62 %
*1 886,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Cliquez, ptg svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Plus que *659 €* pour réussir cette collecte.

* Votre don gratuit est ici**SOS chiens d'Espagne*En Espagne, le refuge n'a plus de croquettes pour nourrir ses 35 chiens !

*81,23 %*
financé*1 900,80 kg*
collectés*8 h*

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

81,24% et il ne reste que 7 heures.
On clique.

----------


## dogeorge

Plus que *561 €* pour réussir cette collecte.

*SOS chiens d'Espagne*En Espagne, le refuge n'a plus de croquettes pour nourrir ses 35 chiens !

*84,02 %*
financé*1 966,17 kg*
collectés*6 h*
restants


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...con-esperanza/

----------


## dogeorge

*1 998,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures*
restantes pour réussir
*1 998,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*2 046,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*2 060,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h59*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d=freedonation

----------


## aurore27

88.07 %
*2 060,84 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h57*
restants pour réussir

http://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

Nous avons presque atteint le but pour les kilos de croquettes à récolter, il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 091,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 340 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h20*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.
93,13% et 1h12.
On clique,il faut réussir.

----------


## dogeorge

COLLECTE. REUSSIE

----------


## aurore27

::

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## aurore27

Les collectes continuent pour les autres. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

fait

----------


## dogeorge

NOUVELLE COLLECTE POUR LES CHIENS DU MAROC

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

*2,50 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

*248,30 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour ré
*238,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

*464,21 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

6.63 %
*494,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

Nouvelle collecte pour les chiens du Maroc, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

10.11 %
*707,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/






*1 320,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

*2 582,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

41.77 %
*2 924,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44.32 %
*3 102,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

Allez on continuent, on ne lâchent pas. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

44.44 %

*3 110,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/


*3 127,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Collecte réussie.   :: 
Une autre recommence pour SOS Camélia Roumanie.On clique pour elle mais aussi pour toutes les autres.

----------


## dogeorge

*3 144,50 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## isabelle75

la collecte pour le refuge au Maroc n'est pas terminée mais comme il y a pas mal d'urgence il ont rajouter le refuge de Camélia en Roumanie !

----------


## aurore27

45.07 %
*3 154,59 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Elle concerne la collecte pour les chiens marocains.

*3.20 %*
*57,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Et celle-ci, c'est la collecte pour les chiens roumains.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Vanille5001

> la collecte pour le refuge au Maroc n'est pas terminée mais comme il y a pas mal d'urgence il ont rajouter le refuge de Camélia en Roumanie !


Oups,erreur de ma part.   ::

----------


## aurore27

15.10 %
*271,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte progresse peu pour les chiens roumains.

46.27 %
*3 238,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Celle des chiens marocains est loin d'avoir abouti.
Cliquez, ptg, svp. Nous devons réussir.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*3 359,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

*295,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*

----------


## aurore27

21.28 %
*382,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Pour les chiens roumains,

48.62 %
*3 403,40 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires

*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Pour les chiens marocains.

Les jours passent vite, cliquez, ptg, svp.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*3 405,50 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
*3 405,50 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*

----------


## aurore27

26.74 %
*481,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
La collecte continue pour les chiens roumains,

50.80 %
*3 555,94 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires

*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Celle des chiens marocains également. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.35 %
*636,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

on continuent d'aider les chiens roumains, svp.

51.72 %
*3 620,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Et on n'oublie pas non plus les chiens marocains.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43.53 %
*783,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte n'est pas encore finie pour les chiens roumains.

55.90 %
*3 912,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires

*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Celle des chiens marocains progresse doucement.

Cliquez, ptg, svp

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens marocains est réussie ! Il nous faut réussir celle des chiens roumains.*

53.09 %
*955,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

*962,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*995,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*

----------


## framboise

Je viens de faire un paypal de 5 € pour une niche pour Félix (un petit roumain) , il ne manque plus que 50 € pour finir la collecte et 2 heures

----------


## aurore27

55.90 %
*1 006,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Allez on y est presque, cliquez, ptg, svp.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83.50 %
*1 502,98 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
La collecte des chiens roumains est presque aboutie, encore 1 effort.

1 nouvelle collecte commence

0.01 %
*0,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Pour les chiens macédoniens.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83.84 %
*1 509,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

La collecte des chiens roumains progresse.

0.29 %
*8,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires

*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte progresse doucement pour les chiens macédoniens.

Allez on continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp. Ils ont besoin de notre aide.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

*1 563,30 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*

----------


## dogeorge

UNE AUTRE COLLECTE DÉBUTE

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...=bouton-clic-1




*33,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens roumains a réussi ! ::  Poursuivons celle pour les chiens macédoniens.

5.56 %
*166,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*174,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

9.03 %
*270,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*292,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*

----------


## aurore27

9.75 %
*292,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*293,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*570,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

19.02 %
*570,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19.63 %
*588,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## catrina

Up

----------


## dogeorge

*612,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...=bouton-clic-1


*624,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

20.86 %
*625,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

Allez on continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

22.90 %
*687,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com

Cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*706,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

23.57 %
*707,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com

Cliquer, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...rce=invitation


*707,90 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Vanille5001

Ce n'est pas parce que j'indique pas fait que je ne clique pas tous les jours et ce parfois plusieures fois par jour.
Il faut y arriver.

----------


## dogeorge

*713,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*

----------


## aurore27

23.85 %
*715,39 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

27.16 %
*814,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...=bouton-clic-1

*1 056,35 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

56.61 %
*1 698,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

70.15 %
*2 104,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Allez il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps, nous sommes presque parvenus aux kilogrammes de croquettes à récoltées. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

00-chiens-en-macedoine-animals-voice-macedonia/?utm_source=invitations&utm_campaign=53&utm_medium  =mail&utm_content=bouton-clic-1

*2 154,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*2 154,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4229/croquettes-sos-200-chiens-en-macedoine-animals-voice-macedonia/*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*2 154,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4229/croquettes-sos-200-chiens-en-macedoine-animals-voice-macedonia/*

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour les chiens macédoniens est réussie ! :: 

0.01 %
*0,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

La collecte pour les chiens espagnols débute ce soir. Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*0.01 %
0,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/


*2,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*

----------


## aurore27

26.10 %
*1 127,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

*1 247,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*

----------


## aurore27

29.48 %
*1 273,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*2 242,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*

----------


## aurore27

52.13 %
*2 251,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Collecte réussie!  :: 
Merci à tous!!!

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## aurore27

:: , il y a toujours les autres collectes en cours. Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## mer064

Nouvelle collecte chiens de Roumanie... (les chiens d'Antonia)

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...=bouton-clic-1


*62,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réuss

----------


## dogeorge

*856,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

14.28 %
*856,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Nouvelle collecte pour les chiens roumains, cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

16.89 %
*1 013,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
 Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*1 104,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...=bouton-clic-1


*1 489,14 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*

----------


## aurore27

24.84 %
*1 490,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

28.62 %
*1 717,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

28.76 %
*1 725,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

29.82 %
*1 789,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

30.20 %
*1 811,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 140 chiens d'Antonia 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-save-animals/

30,37%
5 jours restants 

merci pour voc clics, dons, partages  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

1.24 %
*17,37 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cette collecte est pour des chiens serbes.

41.19 %
*2 471,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

11.95 %
*573,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

Les 2 autres sont pour des chiens roumains
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

1.25 %
*17,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens serbes,

41.19 %
*2 471,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

11.95 %
*573,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

Les 2 autres sont pour des chiens roumains
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

18.62 %
*260,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens serbes,

42.13 %
*2 527,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

15.67 %
*752,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains.
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

20.51 %
*287,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Pour les chiens serbes,

42.80 %
*2 568,01 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

15.96 %
*766,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
​
Pour les chiens roumains.
​
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

28.13 %
*393,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens serbes,

44.34 %
*2 660,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

17.64 %
*846,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains.

https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

43.18 %
*604,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir pour les chiens serbes,

44.61 %
*2 676,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

19.89 %
*954,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

pour les chiens roumains.

https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

48.27 %
*675,84 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les chiens serbes,

46.23 %
*2 773,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

21.86 %
*1 049,14 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

67.55 %
*945,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les chiens serbes,

46.87 %
*2 812,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

22.74 %
*1 091,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 2 refuges de chiens roumains
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*SOS 35 chiens Serbie !*Jelena n'a plus de croquettes pour ses 35 chiens souffrants !

*69,19 %*
Financé*968,60 kg*
Collectés*6 h*
Restants


*SOS 140 chiens Roumanie !*Les 140 chiens du refuge d'Antonia n'ont plus de croquettes !

*46,88 %*
Financé*2 812,51 kg*
Collectés*2 j*
Restants


*SOS 240 chiens Roumanie*Les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda n'ont plus de croquettes.

*22,78 %*
Financé*1 093,43 kg*
Collectés*4 j*
Restants

----------


## dogeorge

*SOS 140 chiens Roumanie !*Les 140 chiens du refuge d'Antonia n'ont plus de croquettes !

*51,45 %*
Financé*3 086,80 kg*
Collectés*2 j*
Restants


* Votre don gratuit est ici**SOS 240 chiens Roumanie*Les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda n'ont plus de croquettes.

*25,31 %*
Financé*1 215,11 kg*
Collectés*4 j*
Restants

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour les chiens serbes est réussie !  :: 

51.45 %
*3 086,93 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

35.33 %
*1 215,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Les collectes pour les chiens roumains continuent, cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66.85 %
*4 010,90 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

28.22 %
*1 354,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
On continuent de cliquer, ptg, svp pour les 2 refuges de chiens roumains.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-save-animals/



*5 426,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h07*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

90.54 %
*5 432,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h05*
restants pour réussir
Pour le 1er refuge  de chiens roumains,

29.96 %
*1 438,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
et pour le 2ème refuge.
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Collecte ROUMANIE réussie !!

----------


## aurore27

YES !!!!!!!! ::  :Pom pom girl: cela concerne le 1er refuge de chiens roumains.

32.17 %
*1 543,93 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez ptg, svp pour que le 2ème refuge de chiens roumains puisse aussi réussir sa demande de croquettes.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.32 %
*1 695,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com
Cliquez ptg, svp

----------


## dogeorge

*1 737,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/


*1 811,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

37.75 %
*1 811,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le 2ème refuge de chiens roumains,

0.01 %
*0,39 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour un refuge de chiens serbes, nouvelle collecte qui débute ce soir.
Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.60 %
*2 188,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps pour aider ce refuge de chiens roumains.

5.72 %
*171,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp pour aider ces chiens serbes.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*2 716 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*

----------


## monloulou

63,05 % il ne reste plus que 5 heures
3038 kg collectés sur 4800 kg
participez svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/

----------


## dogeorge

*3 368,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h59*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

75.27 %
*3 613,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h23*
restants pour réussir
pour les chiens roumains,

14.33 %
*429,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les chiens serbes.
Cliquez, ptg, svp pour les aider.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

1er collecte réussie !!

----------


## aurore27

16.74 %
*502,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp pour les chiens serbes. 
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait.
n'oubliez pas si vous cliquez le matin vous pouvez revenir dans la soirée c'est ce que je fais quand mon emploi me le permet.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/


*508,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*

----------


## aurore27

17.13 %
*513,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp. 
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.59 %
*647,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les chiens serbes,

0.16 %
*4,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les chiens roumains.
Cliquez, ptg, svp pour ces 2 refuges.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24.02 %
*720,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les 230 chiens serbes,

0.53 %
*16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les 60 chiens roumains.

Cliquez, ptg pour eux svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24.23 %
*726,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les 230 chiens serbes,

0.72 %
*21,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les 60 chiens roumains.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28.59 %
*857,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les 230 chiens serbes,

9.46 %
*283,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les 60 chiens roumains.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/


*857,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

*284,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

31.88 %
*956,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
pour les chiens serbes,

10.54 %
*316,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les chiens roumains

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...bella/?modal=1


*2 360,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h06*

----------


## aurore27

80.89 %
*2 426,61 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h44*
restants pour réussir
pour les 230 chiens serbes, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps....

14.77 %
*443,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
pour les 60 chiens roumains.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Collecte des chiens Serbe réussie !!!!

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## Cojo

Super.
Pas de secret il faut cliquer pour eux tous qui comptent sur nous.
On continue.

----------


## mer064

Exactement!

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/


*569,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

19.63 %
*589 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp pour les chiens roumains
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me

----------


## dogeorge

*593,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

19.78 %
*593,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me

----------


## monloulou

20,11%    2 jours restants
clics et partages svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

----------


## aurore27

21.94 %
*664,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

*671,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*673,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*705,39 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

23.61 %
*708,35 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, pour les 60 chiens roumains qui attendent ses croquettes.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me

----------


## aurore27

27.86 %
*835,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, nous devons réussir cette collecte.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me

----------


## dogeorge

*1 090,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour

----------


## aurore27

48.04 %
*1 441,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, avec vous nous allons réussir.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me

----------


## dogeorge

*1 727,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*

----------


## dogeorge

je crains que cette collecte n’échoue



*1 900,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h30*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

64.49 %

*1 934,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h13* restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, ces 60 chiens roumains ont vraiment besoin de notre aide, sinon, le refuge ne recevra aucune nourriture pour eux et cette collecte n'aura servi à rien. Ils comptent sur nous, ne les décevons pas, svp. Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps !
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie!  :: 

Ne laissons pas mourir 60 chiens !
Les 60 chiens du refuge de Carmina n'auront pas de croquettes alors qu'il fera jusqu'a -20°C cet hiver.																	 

3 000 kg
de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires

----------


## aurore27

::  Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle !

----------


## aurore27

fait pour les autres collectes.

----------


## aurore27

Nouvelle collecte pour les chiens roumains :

0.05 %
*2,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

/www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4401/croquettes-roumanie-sos-croquettes-hiver-animal-shields-oradea/


*2,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http/www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4401/croquettes-roumanie-sos-croquettes-hiver-animal-shields-oradea/


*2,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

*382,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

7.18 %
*387,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg pour eux svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.87 %
*532,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg pour eux svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*548,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*589,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réus

----------


## aurore27

10.91 %
*589,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg pour eux svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/


*622,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

11.53 %
*622,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

13.52 %
*730,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

14.02 %
*756,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/


*761,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

14,10%
seulement 4 jours pour collecter 5400kg de croquettes 
merci de cliquer/partager
merci à celles/ceux qui le font régulièrement pour tous les animaux 
on va réussir  ::  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/


*775,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*

----------


## aurore27

14.36 %
*775,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, les jours passent vite, ces chiens ont besoin de forces donc de nourrir pour survivre à l'hiver.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

15.51 %
*837,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

16.44 %
*888 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

16.46 %
*888,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## dogeorge

*938,09 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

21.15 %
*1 142,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## monloulou

21,53%

1162,80 kg collectés sur 5400 kg

plus que 2 jours pour réussir

svp de l'aide 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## aurore27

23.02 %
*1 243,01 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, il ne reste que 2 jours, ce refuge et ces chiens comptent sur nous.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

24.58 %
*1 327,35 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, il ne reste que 2 jours,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

25.22 %
*1 361,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, il ne reste que 2 jours,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## dogeorge

*1 374,35 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Liberterre

28% et il ne reste que 21h00. On n'y arrivera pas... ::

----------


## aurore27

31.48 %
*1 699,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, il ne reste que très peu de temps, ils comptent sur nous !
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## mer064

Je stresse toujours quand je vois que ça n'avance pas assez vite...

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/


*2 039,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*2 096,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

38.87 %
*2 099,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp, ils comptent sur nous pour pouvoir vivre, ne les abandonnons pas !
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## aurore27

62.60 %
*3 380,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h33*
restants pour réussir

Il devient Urgent de cliquer, ptg pour pourvoir réussir cette collecte vu l'heure qu'il nous reste ! Svp, ptg massivement ! 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea

----------


## dogeorge

*3 406,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h21*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie!  
240 chiens vont mourir de faim !
Les chiots et les chiens malades n'ont plus de croquettes : il va faire jusqu'a -20°C !																	 

5 400 kg
de croquettes offertes
5 400 kg
de croquettes nécessaires

 ::

----------


## Liberterre

::  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Collecte réussie!  
> 240 chiens vont mourir de faim !
> Les chiots et les chiens malades n'ont plus de croquettes : il va faire jusqu'a -20°C !                                                                     
> 
> 5 400 kg
> de croquettes offertes
> 5 400 kg
> de croquettes nécessaires


Mer064, il va falloir que tu changes tes réponses car elles sont contradictoires avec le résultat obtenu. 

Les 240 chiens roumains ne mourront pas de faim grâce à nous ! Les 5400 kg de croquettes demandées ont été offertes grâce aux clics de toutes et tous. Merci ! ::

----------


## mer064

Aurore, tu me fais rire (dans le bon sens hein), je ne fais qu'un copier-coller... :: 

Bien sur que c'est grâce à nos clics (et à quelques dons), et j'ai bien stressé aujourd'hui...

Bon, je continue à cliquer pour les autres...

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits.
www.animalwebaction.com.

On n'oublie pas de cliquer, ptg, pour les autres animaux qui attendent aussi d'être sauvés svp.

----------


## aurore27

clics faits.
www.animalwebaction.com.

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

clics faits.
www.animalwebaction.com.

----------


## aurore27

clics faits.
www.animalwebaction.com.

----------


## Cojo

Oui,on continue à cliquer pour les autres collectes sans nous cela n'avancerez pas...
Cela nous demande que peut de temps et beaucoup pour les chiens en attente d'avaoir le ventre plein.
Clic animaux ,clic couverture,actu animaux,urgence animaux,chiens solidaires .fr 
les collectes que je connais où c'est gratuit,mais cela compte énormément.

----------


## dogeorge

NOUVELLE COLLECTE

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/


*7,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*88,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/


*131,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

clics faits
*181,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

clics faits
*304,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/


*319,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*357,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Les 400 chiens de ce refuge attendent notre aide pour vivre et manger à leur faim.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta

----------


## dogeorge

*369,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/

8,88%
372,81 kg
5 jours restants

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/


*384,44 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

9.23 %
*387,59 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

11.14 %
*467,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/


*515,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*

----------


## dogeorge

*554,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*

----------


## aurore27

13.49 %
*566,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp pour les 400 chiens de l'association Mariuta,

0.17 %
*6,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp pour l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/

Refuge mariuta
14,41%
3 jours restants
clic/partage svp

----------


## aurore27

16.24 %
*682,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg pour le refuge de Mariuta, svp,

1.14 %
*77,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp, pour le refuge de Serbie.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.78 %
*704,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour la collecte de Mariuta,

4.01 %
*160,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour la collecte de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez,ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ta-mariuta/5²+

*708,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*731,33 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

17.65 %
*741,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le chiens du refuge de Mariuta,

4.29 %
*171,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.36 %
*897,01 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le chiens du refuge de Mariuta,

4.88 %
*195,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,


Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24.03 %
*1 009,40 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le chiens du refuge de Mariuta,

4.99 %
*199,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36.06 %
*1 514,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le chiens du refuge de Mariuta,

5.35 %
*213,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*1 544,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

39,32 %
1651,34 kg collectés sur 4200 kg
il ne reste plus que 22 heures
clic/partage svp pour les 400 chiens de Mariuta  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/

----------


## aurore27

48.45 %
*2 034,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour le chiens du refuge de Mariuta,

7.74 %
*309,43 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54.64 %
*2 294,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour le chiens du refuge de Mariuta,

8.60 %
*344,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/


*2 395,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*

----------


## aurore27

67.33 %
*2 827,98 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h51*
restants pour réussir
Pour le chiens du refuge de Mariuta, il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps,

18.07 %
*722,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d=freedonation


*2 990,40 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h54*

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta-mariuta/

73,44 %
3084,62 kg collectées sur 4200 kg 
*1H03 restants

* ::

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## mer064

J'ai vraiment peur pour les chiens de Mariuta, il ne reste que 6 minutes!   ::

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## monloulou

::   ::

----------


## aurore27

Heureuse que la collecte de Mariuta ait réussie ! :Pom pom girl: 

18.22 %
*728,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.89 %
*755,61 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/


*799,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Fait
829,74 kg sur 4000kg
20,74%
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

----------


## aurore27

22.42 %
*896,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

1.37 %
*82,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Prieten Crédincios

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/


*896,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*

----------


## Vanille5001

Fait.

----------


## aurore27

23.81 %
*952,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

2.28 %
*136,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Prieten Crédincios

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24.52 %
*980,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Beta Zajecar,

2.72 %
*163,35 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens du refuge de Prieten Crédincios,

1.51 %
*36,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots du refuge de Prieten Crédincios.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

erreur de ma part (désolée)

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

*990,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

> erreur de ma part (désolée)


Pourquoi ? La collecte de Mariuta a bien été réussie.

----------


## mer064

Bien sur Aurore et j'en suis très heureuse!

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

*1 007,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

25.24 %
*1 009,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge Beta Zajecar qui s'occupent de chiens en Roumanie.

3.03 %
*181,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour la fourrière Prieten Credincio roumaine qui s'occupe de chiens,

2.26 %
*54,33 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour la fourrière Prieten Credincio roumaine, elle récupère aussi les chiots.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

Il ne reste plus que 2 jours pour le refuge Beta Zajecar
1024,30 kg collectés sur 4000 kg
25,61%

clic/partage svp merci

----------


## aurore27

25.72 %
*1 028,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge roumain de chiens Beta Zajecar,

3.26 %
*195,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour la fourrière Prieten Credincio roumaine qui s'occupe de chiens,

2.67 %
*64,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour la fourrière Prieten Credincio roumaine, elle récupère aussi les chiots.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/


*1 063,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

33.43 %
*1 337,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge roumain de chiens Beta Zajecar,

4.13 %
*247,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Credincio,

5.91 %
*141,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de fourrière Prieten Credincio,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...jecar/?modal=1

40,64% 
il ne reste plus que 23 h
svp  ::

----------


## aurore27

47.57 %
*1 902,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour le refuge roumain de chiens Beta Zajecar,

4.37 %
*262,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Credincio,

6.90 %
*165,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de la fourrière Prieten Credincio,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/



*1 993,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*2 167,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

54.50 %
*2 179,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour le refuge roumain de chiens Beta Zajecar,

4.40 %
*264,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Credincio,

7.14 %
*171,42 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de la fourrière Prieten Credincio,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/


*2 179,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4457/croquettes-sos-hiver-serbie-beta-zajecar/
56,85%
il reste 3h
clic/partage svp  ::  ::

----------


## aurore27

58.96 %
*2 358,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h46*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge roumain de chiens Beta Zajecar,

4.54 %
*272,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Credincio,

9.16 %
*219,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de la fourrière Prieten Credincio,

Cliquez, ptg, svp, il ne reste pas beaucoup de temps pour le 1er refuge....
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*2 432,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h22*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

COLLECTE REUSSIE

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## aurore27

::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour les chiens du refuge Beta Jazecar est réussie !

4.91 %
*294,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

9.49 %
*227,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## kukuss

Fait.

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-credincios/


*331,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*331,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

5.64 %
*338,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

10.98 %
*263,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

9.42 %
*565,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

11.40 %
*273,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.63 %
*637,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

11.82 %
*283,58 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-credincios/


*641,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4513/croquettes-urgence-euthanasies-fourriere-prieten-credincios/


*641,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*672,30 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

12.41 %
*744,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

13.31 %
*319,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.12 %
*787,43 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

14.15 %
*339,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.53 %
*811,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

19.19 %
*460,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-credincios/

*823,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

19.88 %
*1 192,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

23.89 %
*573,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*1 192,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

29.30 %
*1 757,98 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

25.63 %
*615,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

36.75 %
*2 205,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

33.25 %
*798,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-credincios/


*2 297,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h56*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

38.52 %
*2 311,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h44*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de la fourrière Prieten Crédincio

34.86 %
*836,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h43*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiots de cette fourrière.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

J'ai peur....

----------


## dogeorge

Fait. Mais. C'est. Mal barré

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## mer064

La collecte des chiots est réussie  :Smile: 

Collecte de Piatra échouée   ::

----------


## aurore27

Il fallait s'y attendre étant donné que ces collectes avaient le même délai et que les donc vont soit à l'une, soit à l'autre..... ::

----------


## mer064

On continue de cliquer pour tout le monde..
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## monloulou

Oui on continue 
pour les chiens de Tunisie
0,34%
2000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours pour réussir 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/


*65,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*

----------


## aurore27

3.56 %
*71,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## dogeorge

*186,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

20,48%
5 jours restants 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/

----------


## aurore27

20.52 %
*410,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp.

----------


## aurore27

22.05
*441,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association SOS Animaux Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/

*490,30 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*

----------


## Cojo

fait

----------


## dogeorge

*527,09 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

26.36 %
*527,17 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association SOS Animaux Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie

----------


## aurore27

31.56 %
*631,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association SOS Animaux Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/


*690,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

*50,52%
1010,48 kg* *de croquettes offertes**
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir
*
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

*1 061,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*

----------


## aurore27

53.09 %
*1 061,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association SOS Animaux Tunisie

*0.05 %
**1,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

55,22%

3 jours restants pour les chiens de Tunisie

clic/partage svp 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Jay17

58,57% maintenant. 
Espérons qu'ils atteignent leur but ! La collecte précédente pour la Roumanie a échoué  :: 
Je clique au moins deux fois par jour et souvent plus, et cela depuis des années. 
Mais je peine à convaincre mes connaissances à en faire autant. Auriez-vous un argument convaincant et qui marche ?

----------


## aurore27

59.38 %
*1 187,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Animaux Tunisie

2.32 %
*51,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

J'espère aussi que cette collecte réussira. La collecte pour les chiens de Roumanie a échoué parce qu'il y en avait 2 (une pour les chiots et une autre pour Petria avec le même délai, Aurore l'a bien fait remarquer...)

Quant aux arguments, je ne sais pas, dire uniquement que c''est une façon efficace et gratuite d'aider ces animaux qui souffrent de la faim, de maladie, du froid, de promiscuité, de tout en fait.

(C'est hors sujet, mais j'utilise lilo comme moteur de recherche, cela vous donne des gouttes qui sont transformées en euros et que vous donnez aux associations de votre choix, l'association doit être inscrite sur lilo bien sur)

https://www.lilo.org/fr/

----------


## aurore27

61.20 %
*1 223,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Sos Animaux Tunisie,

2.60 %
*57,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*1 228,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
*1 228,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Cojo

on clique fait tous les jors jusqu'à deux fois  quand je peux.
A noter aussi que actu animaux à changer sa version et je me suis fait avoir depuis une semaine mais le site est à nouveau fonctionnel nouvelle présentation.On clique 5 fois et les pubs passe pdt ce temps.
allez on clique.

----------


## aurore27

62.54 %
*1 250,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Sos Animaux Tunisie,

4.81 %
*105,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/


*1 250,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

63,38%
3 jours restants
1267,52 kg croquettes collectées
2000 kg nécessaires

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imaux-tunisie/

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

80.64 %
*1 612,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Sos Animaux Tunisie,

14.26 %
*313,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

:: Collecte réussie pour les chiens de Tunisie ! Merci à tous !


On continue svp pour les chiens de rue du Maroc 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/
17,98%
5 jours restants

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de l'association Sos Animaux Tunisie est réussie !  ::  Merci à toutes et tous.

17.98 %
*395,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

collecte de Tunisie réussie  ::

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/

*396,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Jay17

> (C'est hors sujet, mais j'utilise lilo comme moteur de recherche, cela vous donne des gouttes qui sont transformées en euros et que vous donnez aux associations de votre choix, l'association doit être inscrite sur lilo bien sur)
> 
> https://www.lilo.org/fr/


Oui, moi aussi depuis un an environ.

En réponse à *Cojo*: merci d'avoir signalé qu'Actuanimaux avait repris. Je n'ai plus reçu le mail journalier, je pensais qu'ils étaient encore à travailler à leur site

----------


## aurore27

19.03 %
*418,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/


*419,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

23.25 %
*533,50 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/


*536,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*

----------


## aurore27

24.39 %
*536,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26.31 %
*578,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/


*578,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

26,96%
593,05 kg offertes
2200 kg nécessaires 
*3* jours restants

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## Cojo

moi non plus je n'ai pas reçu de mail comme quoi il était fonctionnel.J'y suis allé et miracle il était en fonction.
Pour convaincre les gens peut-être simplement dire aux gens qui aiment les animaux,qui peuvent aider les assos et refuge sans donner un centimes mais en donnant 10 minutes de leur temps par jour pour le bien-être des animaux de tous poils.
alors on clique et on continu.
 je vais aller voir le site dont on a parlé plus haut.Si cela peut aider .

----------


## Cojo

ca y est je suis inscrite sur lilo mais comment sait-on quelle asso y est inscrite?

----------


## mer064

https://www.lilo.org/fr/

Il faut regarder tout en bas de la page.

----------


## aurore27

27.80 %
*611,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ASAD au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

28,23%
3 jours restants pour les chiens de rue du Maroc
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d=freedonation


*665,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Cojo

merci je n'avais pas était jusqu'en bas...
les cliques sont faits.

----------


## aurore27

34.02 %
*748,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de Rabat à l'association ASAD,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

34,60%
sos pour les chiens des rues de Rabat 
*2* *jours* *restants*
clic/partage svp 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

37.56 %
*826,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de Rabat à l'association ASAD,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37.66 %
*828,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de Rabat à l'association ASAD,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

37,95% ça avance peu  :Frown: 
il reste moins de 2 jours
svp cliquez partagez merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/


*846,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

43.16 %
*949,42 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de Rabat à l'association ASAD,

1.16 %
*48,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association roumaine Happy Tails Animal Rescue

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/

*951,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

up pour les chiens du Maroc 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-asad/?modal=1


(Comment peut-on faire pour que les clics aillent aux chiens du Maroc? (ils n'ont que 2 jours pour réussir), après on pourrait cliquer pour les chiens de Roumanie qui ont 6 jours pour réussir...)

----------


## monloulou

*53,38%
il reste 23 h
svp  pour les chiens des rues du Maroc

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/
*

----------


## monloulou

> up pour les chiens du Maroc 
> 
> https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-asad/?modal=1
> 
> 
> (Comment peut-on faire pour que les clics aillent aux chiens du Maroc? (ils n'ont que 2 jours pour réussir), après on pourrait cliquer pour les chiens de Roumanie qui ont 6 jours pour réussir...)


mer064, il faut s'inscrire, voir aide/fonctionnement/question 13/préférences choisir dons gratuits attribués aux collectes qui se terminent le plus tôt.

----------


## mer064

Merci, je viens de m'inscrire, j'espère que ça va aller.

----------


## aurore27

66.04 %
*1 452,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les chiens marocains de l'association ASAD,

4.31 %
*180,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains de l'association HAPPY TAILS ANIMAL RESCUE 

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## monloulou

*73,35%
11h restants  
pour les chiens des rues du Maroc

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/


*1 664,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*1 680,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

78,67%
il reste 6 heures  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/

----------


## monloulou

88,32%
il reste 4h
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/

----------


## mer064

Il reste 4h

88,32% collectées

Il ne faut pas que cette collecte échoue...

----------


## dogeorge

*1 953,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*

----------


## dogeorge

*1 977,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

90,97% on y est presque 
*il* *reste* *3* *h* 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/

REUSSIE!!!

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/


*304,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

> https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-asad/
> 
> REUSSIE!!!


 :: 
8.15 %
*342,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains de l'association HAPPY TAILS ANIMAL RESCUE 

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## monloulou

::  super pour l'asso asad du maroc

C'est parti pour l'asso happy tails animals rescue, svp clic/partage pour que la collecte réussisse cette fois, merci
500 chiens à nourrir
8,16%
4 jours restants
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/

----------


## catrina

::

----------


## aurore27

9.26 %
*389,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains de l'association HAPPY TAILS ANIMAL RESCUE 

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## Jay17

il va falloir se démener pour que la collecte réussisse. Heureusement que le weekend il y a souvent plus de clics

----------


## mer064

Oui, il faut cliquer, une autre collecte vient de commencer...

----------


## aurore27

10.10 %
*424,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains de l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

0.06 %
*2,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/


*424,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
*424,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/

Pour les chiens de l'asso happy tails animal rescue
10,25%
4 jours restants

----------


## aurore27

10.30 %
*432,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens roumains de l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

0.25 %
*10,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/

*432,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

11.66 %
*489,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

0.83 %
*34,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...=bouton-clic-1


*757,14 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*801,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/


*849,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

21.29 %
*894,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

3.39 %
*142,42 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## monloulou

25,11% seulement
2 jours restants pour l'asso Happy Tails  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/

----------


## aurore27

29.71 %
*1 247,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

4.81 %
*202 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue

----------


## aurore27

34.43 %
*1 446,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

5.21 %
*218,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/


*1 460,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

35,30%
2 jours restants 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/


*1 537,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

36.93 %
*1 551,21 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

5.99 %
*251,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue

----------


## monloulou

38,57%
1619,92kg collectées
4200kg nécessaires 
23 h restants
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/
 ::  ::

----------


## mer064

Il faut réussir la collecte, 23h (ça passe vite)

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/

----------


## aurore27

48.36 %
*2 031,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

7.65 %
*321,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/


*2 105,58 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

53.76 %
*2 257,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

7.71 %
*323,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue

----------


## dogeorge

*2 281,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## mer064

Il ne reste plus que 3h

Help!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

71.64 %
*3 009,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h43*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue

8.06 %
*338,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue

----------


## dogeorge

*3 049,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h31*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

do.george@freesurf.fr 


CouverturesNichesNourritureCroquettesGranulés



 MERCI ! Vous avez offert *1 gr* de croquettes à l'association Happy Tails Animal Rescue.

*JE PARTAGE MON DON SUR FACEBOOK*


*ASSOCIATION*
*Happy Tails Animal Rescue* RomaniaNe laissons pas 500 chiens mourir de faim !
Il va faire -20°C et les chiens n'auront plus rien à manger !

*AIDER**PARTAGER*



*3 253,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*58 mm*



​

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...animal-rescue/

COLLECTE REUSSIE !!

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie pour Happy Tails Animals Rescue  :: 

Maintenant Remembre Me, on clique!

----------


## monloulou

:: génial pour Happy Tails c'était chaud, bravo à tous !

Svp clic/partage pour Remember me
8,51%
8 jours restants
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## monloulou

8,69%
364,78kg collectées
4200kg nécessaires 
7 jours restants
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## aurore27

Encore 1 collecte réussie ! ::  Allez on cliquent pour la suivante, svp.

9.47 %
*397,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me

----------


## aurore27

9.74 %
*408,94 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*412,58 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*422,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10.08 %
*423,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.84 %
*497,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me, cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

*507,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

14,52 %
609,95 kg collectées
4200kg nécessaires 
6 jours restants
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## aurore27

15.47 %
*649,59 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Jay17

Désormais presque chaque jour je reçois un courriel aux environs de 20 heures, m'offrant des clics gratuits supplémentaires uniquement pour les collectes qui sont sur le point d'échouer. Cela vaut donc la peine de consulter ses mails vers cette heure-là, de manière à pouvoir sauver in extremis ces collectes en danger.

----------


## dogeorge

*725,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réuss

----------


## aurore27

17.39 %
*730,30 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*831,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

19.83 %
*832,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me

----------


## aurore27

20.89 %
*877,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me

----------


## monloulou

21,01 %
5 jours restants 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/
clic/partage svp merci

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*884,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

21.28 %
*893,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me

----------


## dogeorge

*894,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*916,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

21.93 %
*920,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me

----------


## monloulou

27,07%
5 jours restants
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## monloulou

27,21 %
*4* jours restants pour le refuge Remember me

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## aurore27

27.93 %
*1 173,09 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

0.11 %
*3,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V. 
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

*29,19 %

4 jours restants pour le refuge Remember me

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

*

----------


## dogeorge

*1 256,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*1 327,37 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

31.66 %
*1 329,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

1.31 %
*47,01 kg*
 de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V. 
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

32,53 %
*3* jours restants pour l'asso Remember me
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

clic/partage svp

----------


## aurore27

33.99 %
*1 427,58 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

3.88 %
*139,84 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V. 
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.57 %
*1 493,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

3.93 %
*141,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V. 

0.13 %
*2,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*1 500,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*

----------


## monloulou

36,06 %
3 jours restants pour le refuge Remember me
clic/partage svp il faut réussir cette collecte, 2 autres sont en cours merci à vous  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*1 747,21 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

46.65 %
*1 959,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

5.43 %
*195,37 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V. 

1.24 %
*24,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54.16 %
*2 274,90 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

5.43 %
*195,43 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

1.53 %
*30,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*2 447,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

58.28 %
*2 447,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

5.43 %
*195,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

3.01 %
*59,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*2 470 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*2 680,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

63.92 %
*2 684,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

5.60 %
*201,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

3.26 %
*63,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

69,99 % pour l'asso Remember me

*21* *heures* *restants*  ::   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

73.59 %
*3 090,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

6.55 %
*235,67 kg*de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

4.45 %
*87,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*3 189,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

76.13 %
*3 197,33 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

6.71 %
*241,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

5.06 %
*99,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*3 481,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

84,42 % pour l'association Remember me

*7 heures restants   

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Plus que 3 heures pour cette collecte,

93,63% 

3932,38 kg collectés

*4200 kg attendus*

allez les cliqueurs!!!!

----------


## dogeorge

*3 946,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/


*3 946,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h44*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

93.97 %
*3 946,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h44*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Remember Me,

17.06 %
*614,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

5.33 %
*104,43 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*4 049,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h49*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

97,36 %
il reste 1h30
on y est presque clic/partage svp pour réussir cette collecte  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...l-remember-me/

----------


## dogeorge

COLLECTE REUSSIE !!!!

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## Petite Etoile

::

----------


## monloulou

::  ::

----------


## aurore27

::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl: pour l'association Remember Me !

21.03 %
*757,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

*5.63 %
**110,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ere-in-not-ev/


*920,01 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V.
28,30 %
2 jours restants
clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ere-in-not-ev/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ere-in-not-ev/


*1 036,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d=freedonation


*1 101,61 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

30.72 %
*1 105,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

6.92 %
*135,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ere-in-not-ev/

pour l'association Sammelstelle 
37,68 %
22 h restants

----------


## aurore27

45.66 %
*1 643,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

7.32 %
*143,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ere-in-not-ev/


*1 728,59 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour l'asso Sammelstelle 
48,41 % seulement
il reste 7 h
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ere-in-not-ev/

----------


## aurore27

48.80 %
*1 756,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

7.59 %
*148,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ere-in-not-ev/


*2 323,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h48*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

66.38 %
*2 389,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h33*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V.

7.76 %
*152,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## mer064

Jai peur là, il ne reste que 35 minutes pour les chiens handicapés  ::

----------


## dogeorge

COLLECTE REUSSIE

----------


## mer064

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## aurore27

::  la collecte pour l'association allemande Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e. V. est réussie !

8.91 %
*174,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*181,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*183,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10.07 %
*197,39 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*197,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10.10 %
*197,93 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam

0.06 %
*1,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam
10,54 %
206,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1960 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
4 jours restants 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/

----------


## aurore27

11.31 %
*221,59 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam

4.10 %
*88,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.54 %
*226,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam

5.35 %
*115,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*228,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam
12,49 %
244,88 kg de croquettes offertes
1960 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
4 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/

----------


## aurore27

12.50 %
*245,01 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

8.05 %
*173,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*245,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam
13,78 %
270,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1960 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
Il ne reste plus que 3 jours  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/

----------


## aurore27

14.92 %
*292,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

9.09 %
*196,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*319,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir




https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/4749/couvertures-sos-froid-mortel-roumanie-remember-me/

*429 911 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*2 784 600 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
*319,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/*386,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
*386,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

*452 756 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*2 784 600 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

20.04 %
*392,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

12.04 %
*260,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

0.20 %
*8,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30.44 %
*596,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

15.01 %
*324,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

1.89 %
*79,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32.62 %
*639,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

15.10 %
*326,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

1.97 %
*82,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/



*641,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/

*466 603 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*2 784 600 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

35.76 %
*700,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

17.24 %
*372,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

2.47 %
*103,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48.18 %
*944,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

19.09 %
*412,44 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

3.85 %
*161,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*988,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-remember-me/


*654 630 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*2 784 600 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

50.44 %
*988,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

19.09 %
*412,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

3.88 %
*162,93 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam SOS chiens de SDF
52,81 %
1035,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1960 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
*7* *heures* *restantes*  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/

----------


## aurore27

68.26 %
*1 337,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h33*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquette et Macadam,

19.28 %
*416,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

4.43 %
*185,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*1 374,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 960 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h55*
restants pour réus

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour l'association Croquette et Macadam (sur le site www.animalwebaction.com) est réussi ! :Pom pom girl: Merci à toutes et tous. On continuent de cliquer pour les autres, svp.

----------


## monloulou

::   ::

----------


## aurore27

20.34 %
*439,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

5.01 %
*210,44 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.75 %
*556,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association ACUNR,

6.12 %
*257,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

fait 3 fois depuis ce matin

----------


## monloulou

Pour l'Association ACUNR
25,78 %
556,81 kg de croquettes offertes sur 2160 kg nécessaires
3 jours restants
clic, partage svp merci 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...spagnol-acunr/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...spagnol-acunr/


*565,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour r

----------


## aurore27

26.18 %
*565,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

7.53 %
*316,19 kg*
de croquett
es offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.71 %
*598,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

11.75 %
*493,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30.12 %
*650,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

15.70 %
*659,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...spagnol-acunr/


*652,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

30.21 %
*652,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

16.04 %
*673,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

la collette couverture de REMEBER ME est reussie
et celle des niches pour la pauvre MARTA et ses BB aussi
suis contente

----------


## aurore27

edit

----------


## dogeorge

Grosse faute de frappe
Navrée et rectifie

----------


## aurore27

37.86 %
*817,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

17.22 %
*723,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.40 %
*980,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

18.70 %
*785,40 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...spagnol-acunr/


*1 537,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h29*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

72.59 %
*1 567,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h08*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

19.53 %
*820,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR est réussie !

23.40 %
*982,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Petite Etoile

MOINS de 48 h pour cette collecte, 4200 kg attendus et 989,43 kg collectés. 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/


*1 106,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie
27,15 %
1140,19 kg de croquettes offertes
4200 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
*2* jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## aurore27

37 %
* 554,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

0.05 %
*0,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Hathi,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*1 568,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

37.34 %
*1 568,17 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

0.07 %
*1,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Hathi,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Petite Etoile

Plus que 23 heures pour collecter 4200 kg de croquettes!!!
2143,31 collectés présentement, il est 21h.

 ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

*2 295,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir


il y a deux collectes on est d'accord, mais celle-ci s'achève demain à 20 heures et il manque 2000kg.
 ::

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie
54,81 %
2302,17 kg de croquettes offertes
4200 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
*16 heures restantes*  ::  ::  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## Petite Etoile

*2 310,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 heures*
restantes pour réussir

oups, je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe pour ce copié-collé;


Urgence pour les chiens... ::

----------


## aurore27

57.69 %
*2 422,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

7.63 %
*109,90 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Hathi,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64.42 %
*2 705,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association allemande RespekTIERE Leben e.V

31.53 %
*454,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Hathi,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/


*2 705,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie

66,43 %
*6 heures restantes  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/ 

*

----------


## aurore27

79.64 %
*3 344,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h52*
restants pour réussir
Pour le refuge espagnol ACUNR,

41.27 %
*594,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Hathi,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

*3 553,37 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h58*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

On y est presque, il  faut réussir!
53minutes!

----------


## Petite Etoile

il manque 472 euro, plus que 40 mn.
allez!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :Pom pom girl: merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## monloulou

Collecte réussie pour les chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie  :: 
Bravo et merci pour eux !  :: 

On continue pour les autres svp

----------


## dogeorge

Toutes les collectes sont réussies !!

----------


## aurore27

0.42 %
*16,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.78 %
*31,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/


*46,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*64,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

1.70 %
*68,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## aurore27

3.51 %
*140,21 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/


*144,85 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

3.63 %
*145,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge UMPA au Maroc

4,95 %

4 jours restants 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

clic, partage svp merci

----------


## dogeorge

*198,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## Petite Etoile

Go!

----------


## aurore27

5.67 %
*226,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/


*241,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

12,10 %
484,05 kg collectées sur 4000 kg

3 jours restants

----------


## aurore27

12.33 %
*493,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## monloulou

13,49 %

3 jours restants 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

clic/partage svp merci

----------


## aurore27

13.50 %
*539,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## aurore27

15.68 %
*627,33 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*628,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

16,37 %

*2* *jours* *restants* 

654,90 kg collectées sur 4000 kg nécessaires

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

clic/partage svp merci

----------


## aurore27

17.54 %
*701,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'espère que cette période de festivités ne va pas nuire à cette collecte cruciale pour les animaux!!!

----------


## aurore27

20.08 %
*803,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

20,09 % seulement, il reste moins de 2 jours  :: 

clic, partage svp merci pour eux

----------


## Petite Etoile

A l'aide pour cette collecte!!!
Il reste 26 heures pour collecter 3117kg de croquettes!!!! ::

----------


## mer064

N'oubliez pas de cliquer svp...

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

22.34 %
*893,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## monloulou

*38,46 %

il reste 22 heures*  ::  ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

----------


## Petite Etoile

Très inquiétant... 
Noël est oublieux des animaux?

----------


## mer064

J'espère que cette collecte va réussir, 
Le temps passe vite et il manque encore 50%  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

*2 106 kg*de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 heures*
restantes pour réussir

Allez, on peut y arriver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aurore27

53.15 %
*2 126,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## monloulou

57,23 %
11 heures restantes 
 ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

----------


## monloulou

*69,76 %
9 heures restantes* 
 ::  ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

----------


## Petite Etoile

*2 860,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir



HELP pour eux, les amis cliqueurs!!!!! ::

----------


## aurore27

72.28 %
*2 891,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## Petite Etoile

*3 560,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

*91,94 %
4 h  restantes*
on y est presque, encore un petit effort svp, clic/partage merci  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa/

----------


## aurore27

92.94 %
*3 689,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association marocaine UMPA,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...du-maroc-umpa

----------


## dogeorge

Cette collecte a été réussie, elle sera bientôt livrée à l'association.

----------


## aurore27

0.06 %
*2,39 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.10 %
*364,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

11,09 %
4 jours restants
merci pour vos clics et partages svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france/

----------


## aurore27

14.06 %
*562,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## dogeorge

*586,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

19.32 %
*772,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## dogeorge

*822,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

24.10 %
*963,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## aurore27

28.50 %
*1 140,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## monloulou

30,02 %
3 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france/

----------


## aurore27

30.52 %
*1 220,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## dogeorge

*1 235,70 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

34.74 %
*1 389,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## dogeorge

*1 389,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

37,70 %

2 jours restants 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france/

----------


## aurore27

39.94 %
*1 597,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## monloulou

43,49 %

moins de 2 jours restants

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france/

----------


## dogeorge

*1 739,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

43.53 %
*1 741,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## aurore27

54.16 %
*2 166,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## monloulou

58,67 %
2346,64 kg de croquettes offertes
4000 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
*22* *h* *restantes*  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france/

----------


## monloulou

63,94 %

*11 h restantes 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france/

*

----------


## aurore27

68.85 %
*2 754,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## aurore27

69.88 %
*2 795,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## dogeorge

*2 875,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

*78,11 %*

*4 h restantes*  ::  :: *SVP*

*https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france/
*

----------


## dogeorge

*3 174,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

82.80 %
*3 312,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h46*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association française basée en Serbie Nobody's Dog

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ys-dog-france

----------


## dogeorge

*3 819,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h47*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

COLLECTE REUSSIE !!!

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## aurore27

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## aurore27

Nouvelle collecte pour Minette :

15.12 %
*13,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19.26 %
*17,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.75 %
*30,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*42,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

----------


## monloulou

svp un coup de pouce pour Minette  :: 

*50,12 %

23 heures restants*

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...int-louisiens/

----------


## aurore27

50.59 %
*45,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Minette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...int-louisiens

----------


## aurore27

52.46 %
*47,22 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Minette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...int-louisiens

----------


## Petite Etoile

*48,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*19 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

60.54 %
*54,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*90 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Minette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...int-louisiens

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de croquettes pour Minette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens sur www.animalwebaction est réussie !  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  ::

----------


## aurore27

Nouvelle collecte pour Ness :

0.27 %
*0,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association l'Arche de Céline.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction

----------


## aurore27

3.50 %
*3,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association l'Arche de Céline.

Cliquez, ptg, svp

​https://www.animalwebaction/collectes/croquettes-ness-arche-de-celine

----------


## aurore27

5.63 %
*5,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association l'Arche de Céline.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
​https://www.animalwebaction/collectes/croquettes-ness-arche-de-celine

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*6,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

6.99 %
*7,37 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association l'Arche de Céline.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

----------


## aurore27

61.69 %
*64,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association l'Arche de Céline.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*71,65 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare/

*1 443 270 cm3*
de niche offertes
*3 990 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

68.34 %
*71,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association l'Arche de Céline.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

----------


## aurore27

73.98 %
*77,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association l'Arche de Céline.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*79,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*105 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare/

*1 499 154 cm3*
de niche offertes
*3 990 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour Ness est réussie ! ::

----------


## aurore27

Nouvelle collecte pour Onix :

14.52 %
*15,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Une truffe et des Pattes

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20.29 %
*21,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Une truffe et des Pattes

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/collecte croquettes Onix

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-de-baia-mare/


*1 726 778 cm3*
de niche offertes
*3 990 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

26.28 %
*28,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Une truffe et des Pattes

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/collecte croquettes Onix

----------


## monloulou

Pour Onix - Association une truffe et des pattes
30,69 %
33,14 kg de croquettes collectées sur 108 kg
*21* *heures* *restantes*  ::  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...et-des-pattes/



Une nouvelle collecte pour les chiens du refuge de la PAT en Tunisie
0,37 kg de croquettes collectées 
2500 kg nécessaires
8 jours restants 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/



clic, partage svp merci

----------


## aurore27

30.97 %
*33,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Onyx de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...et-des-pattes

0.08 %
*1,90 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT tunisienne

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat

----------


## aurore27

31.23 %
*33,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*14 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Onyx de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...et-des-pattes

0.15 %
*3,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat

----------


## aurore27

35.78 %
*38,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Onyx de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...et-des-pattes

1.51 %
*37,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*40,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Svp un petit coup de pouce pour Onix de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes  ::  :: 

42,58 %

7 heures restantes 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

52.71 %
*56,94 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h51*
restants pour réussir
Pour Onix de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

Cliquez ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

*57,42 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*108 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h39*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

22 mn, je crains que la collecte de ce pauvre Onix n'échoue  ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de croquettes pour Onix est réussie ! :Pom pom girl:

----------


## monloulou

Génial  ::

----------


## aurore27

5.16 %
*128,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat

0.58 %
*1,66 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir
A nouveau pour Onix de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

Cliquez, ptg, svp, il reste très peu de temps.
https://www.animalwebaction/don gratuit/nourriture

----------


## monloulou

Fait

----------


## aurore27

2.59 %
*7,45 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
pour Onix de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

Cliquez, ptg, svp, il reste très peu de temps.
https://www.animalwebaction/don gratuit/nourriture

6.96 %
*173,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat

----------


## aurore27

11.09 %
*31,95 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
pour Onix de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

7.49 %
*187,27 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.13 %
*40,69 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h49*
restants pour réussir
Pour Onix de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

8.99 %
*224,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/


*225,39 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de nourriture en sachets pour Onix est réussie ! :: 

9.24 %
*230,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.57 %
*7,41 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*20 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Duchesse, minette de l'association hapy leo aide aux animaux,

9.33 %
*233,21 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.91 %
*8,38 sachets*
de nourriture offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*13 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Duchesse, minette de l'association hapy leo aide aux animaux,

9.45 %
*236,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*251,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10.09 %
*252,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

3.68 %
*10,61 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Elise, minette de la SPA de Dole et sa région

----------


## aurore27

13.99 %
*349,65 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

23.58 %
*67,90 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h35*
restants pour réussir
Pour Elise, minette de la SPA de Dole et sa région
Cliquez, ptg, svp.

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*349,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*3 799 326 cm3*
de niche offertes
*3 990 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h30*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

Les collectes de nourriture pour Duchesse et Elise ont été réussies !

6.73 %
*19,39 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Origan de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes

15.59 %
*389,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

12.91 %
*11 892 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Mikado de l'association Capucine et Compagnie

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/


*466,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de la PAT Tunisie
19,61 %
5 jours restants
clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/

----------


## dogeorge

*501,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

16.67 %
*15 356 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour Titi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

25.22 %
*72,65 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h37*
restants pour réussir
Pour Origan et ses frères de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

22.05 %
*551,37 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association Pat en Tunisie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20.38 %
*306 287 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*1 502 800 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquettes et Macadam,

17.63 %
*16 240 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Titi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

18.47 %
*53,20 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Okay et ses frères de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

22.75 %
*568,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association Pat en Tunisie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

La collecte de nourriture pour Origan et ses frères est réussie !

----------


## aurore27

5.30 %
*16 422 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*309 400 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Salem de l'association Cosette,

21.25 %
*19 568 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*13 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Titi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

20.15 %
*58,04 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*13 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Okay et ses frères de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

23.14 %
*578,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT  en Tunisie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok
*

584,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

23.43 %
*585,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie,

14.69 %
*45 485 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*309 400 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Salem de l'association Cosette,

25.38 %
*45 485 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*309 400 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Titi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.68 %
*45,17 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Petit bout de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20.04 %
*62 023 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*309 400 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h55*
restants pour réussir
Pour Salem de l'association Cosette,

26.95 %
*24 826 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h54*
restants pour réussir
Pour Titi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.99 %
*46,04 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h53*
restants pour réussir
Pour Petit bout de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux,

26.12 %
*653,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*667,44 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réus

----------


## aurore27

La collecte  de couvertures pour Salem de l'association Cosette vient de réussir ! 

La collecte de niche pour Titi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie est réussie !

 La collecte de nourriture pour Okay de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes est réussie !
 La collecte de nourriture pour Petit bout de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux est réussie !  ::

----------


## aurore27

3.74 %
*9 908 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Naya de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager

16.97 %
*9 908 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Tinours de l'association Lezard,

16.95 %
*9 908 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Oreo de l'association Des Chats de Hyères

28.41 %
*710,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...te-et-macadam/


*354 898 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*1 502 800 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/


*769,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

29.09 %
*77 122 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h05*
restants pour réussir
Pour Origan de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

44.69 %
*118 526 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h01*
restants pour réussir
Pour Naya de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

22.12 %
*20 378 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h00*
restants pour réussir
Pour Toby de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

29.01 %
*83,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h58*
restants pour réussir
Pour Oreo de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

31.01 %
*775,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.72 %
*37,43 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Ioda de l'association Equi-Vivre,

5.17 %
*13 722 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Okay de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

5.18 %
*13 728 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Chapo de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

18.20 %
*16 764 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Parisien de l'association Lezard,

20.26 %
*18 658 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Grisette de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.31 %
*0,89 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Jack de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.31 %
*0,89 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Câlinou de l'association Castel Cats,

31.13 %
*778,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de la PAT en Tunisie

31,25 %

*2* jours restants

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/

----------


## aurore27

7.14 %
*18 914 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Okay de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

7.14 %
*18 923 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Chapo de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

21.20 %
*19 524 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Grisette de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

6.48 %
*18,67 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Câlinou de l'association Castel Cats,

29.44 %
*84,78 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Juliette de l'association AVRAH,

33.64 %
*840,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de la PAT en Tunisie

35,31 %

*2 jours restants

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*903,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

42.61 %
*1 065,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

29.73 %
*85,61 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*5 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Juliette de l'association AVRAH,

27.64 %
*79,61 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*5 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Câlinou de l'association Castel Cats,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.29 %
*90,13 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h32*
restants pour réussir
Pour Juliette de l'association AVRAH,

27.78 %
*80 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h30*
restants pour réussir
Pour Câlinou de l'association Castel Cats,

44.74 %
*1 118,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*1 143,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de nourriture de l'association AVRAH pour Juliette est réussie ainsi que celle de l'association Castels Cats pour Câlinou.

18.34 %
*52,81 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Bidule de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

4.26 %
*12,27 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Scarlett de l'association Castel Cats

68.37 %
*1 709,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour les 200 chiens de l'association PAT en Tunisie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de la PAT en Tunisie

*72,71 %*

*8 heures restantes



https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/*

----------


## dogeorge

*1 827,17 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de la PAT en Tunisie

*82,53 %

3 heures restantes

on y est presque * 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...n-tunisie-pat/

----------


## dogeorge

*2 108,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h49*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

Collecte de croquettes réussie  :Smile: 

On clique pour les autres collectes!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## monloulou

::  on continue  ::

----------


## aurore27

46.47 %
*92,95 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*1h11*
restants pour réussir
Pour Isis de l'association Equi-vivre,

31.11 %
*28 654 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h09*
restants pour réussir
Pour Charlotte de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

28.97 %
*83,43 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h07*
restants pour réussir
Pour Bidule de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

23.14 %
*66,63 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h06*
restants pour réussir
Pour Scarlett de l'association Castel Cats

19.39 %
*51 431 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h05*
restants pour réussir
Pour Titi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

33.08 %
*87 728 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h04*
restants pour réussir
Pour Onyx de l'association Une Truffe et des Pattes,

0.24 %
*87 728 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h04*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Spaske en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Collecte chiens Tunisie reussie

----------


## aurore27

15.86 %
*45,67 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Naïa de l'association Le Resto des Animaux,

12.68 %
*36,53 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Domino de l'association Castel Cats,

55.23 %
*159,07 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Roxy de l'association AVRAH,

1.51 %
*68,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de l'association Spaske en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.96 %
*45,95 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Naïa de l'association Le Resto des Animaux,

12.77 %
*36,79 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Domino de l'association Castel Cats,

55.27 %
*159,17 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Roxy de l'association AVRAH,

1.96 %
*88,33 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de l'association Spaske en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske/


*93,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

28.75 %
*82,79 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h55*
restants pour réussir
Pour Naïa de l'association Le Resto des Animaux,

13.55 %
*39,02 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h54*
restants pour réussir
Pour Domino de l'association Castel Cats,

72.03 %
*207,44 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h53*
restants pour réussir
Pour Roxy de l'association AVRAH,

2.37 %
*106,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de l'association Spaske en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*108,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

3.51 %
*157,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

23.89 %
*47,78 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*14 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Ivanhoé de l'association Equi-Vivre,

14.93 %
*43,01 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*14 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Picasso de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

14.94 %
*43,01 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*14 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Rouquinou de l'association Castel Cats,

14.94 %
*43,02 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*14 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Sylvie de l'association AVRAH.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4.12 %
*185,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

66.41 %
*132,82 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Ivanhoé de l'association Equi-Vivre,

19.51 %
*56,20 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Picasso de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.28 %
*49,76 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Sylvie de l'association AVRAH,

17.76 %
*51,15 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Rouquinou de l'association Castel Cats.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*188,83 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

4.31 %
*193,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

25.89 %
*51,78 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour Idole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

21.27 %
*61,25 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h36*
restants pour réussir
Pour Picasso de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos.

71.70 %
*1 077 422 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*1 502 800 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h32*
restants pour réussir
Pour l'association Croquettes et Macadam,

30.94 %
*75 210 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h29*
restants pour réussir
Pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*195,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

4.86 %
*218,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

26.81 %
*53,63 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir,
Pour Idole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

14.74 %
*35 836 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

29.90 %
*79 288 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Charlotte de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

34.84 %
*32 090 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Chapi de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

38.92 %
*35 848 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Louis XIV de l'association Happy Leo aide aux animaux,

19.29 %
*55,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Grisou de l'association Castel Cats,

25.11 %
*72,33 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Chloé de l'association AVRAH.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.07 %
*227,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

33.18 %
*66,35 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Idole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

15.25 %
*37 086 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

29.99 %
*79 541 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*265 200 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Charlotte de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

36.42 %
*33 538 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Chapi de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

39.24 %
*36 146 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Louis XIV de l'association Happy Leo aide aux animaux,

22.08 %
*63,60 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Grisou de l'association Castel Cats,

26.31 %
*75,77 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Chloé de l'association AVRAH.
​
Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*247,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

5.70 %
*256,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

33.65 %
*67,31 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h30*
restants pour réussir
Pour Idole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

16.02 %
*38 959 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h28*
restants pour réussir
Pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

38.46 %
*35 426 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h27*
restants pour réussir
Pour Chapi de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

39.65 %
*36 516 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h26*
restants pour réussir
Pour Louis XIV de l'association Happy Leo aide aux animaux,

22.64 %
*65,20 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h25*
restants pour réussir
Pour Grisou de l'association Castel Cats,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.83 %
*352,30 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

50.02 %
*100,05 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Valentin de l'association Equi-Vivre,

8.66 %
*21 054 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Jack de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.90 %
*43 514 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Princesse au petit pois de l'association Chamaya,

52.14 %
*48 020 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Duchesse de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux,

52.13 %
*48 016 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Manau de l'association Le Clan d'Isis,

22.34 %
*64,34 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône,

23.98 %
*69,05 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour SDF de l'association Castel Cats,

37.88 %
*109,09 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Mina de l'association AVRAH.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*480,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*

----------


## dogeorge

*494,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

11.74 %

*528,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

55.61 %


*111,22 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*00 min*
restantes pour réussir

Si la collecte pour Valentin n'est pas réussit, il n'aura rien à manger : aidez-le, svp !

52.27 %
La collecte pour Princesse au petit pois est parvenue au bout du temps réglementaire, aidons-là pour qu'elle soit au chaud,

80.09 %
La collecte pour Jack de l'association Le resto des Zanimos n'est pas abouti, aidons-le à avoir le moyen d'être au chaud, svp,

53.83 % la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association n'a plus de temps en plus pour récolter des fonds, un petit geste humble pour aider l'association happy leo aide aux animaux à la mettre au chaud,

41.71 % pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône, aidons-le à être nourri svp.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et les chiens handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie

11,82 %

531,70 kg de croquettes collectées
4500 kg de croquettes nécessaires

5 jours restants

clic, partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske/

----------


## aurore27

11.81 %
*531,65 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

*La collecte pour Valentin a réussi ! Merci !*

13.56 %
*27,13 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Lilas de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

*Les collectes de nourritures pour Jack et Princesse au petit pois ont réussi ! Merci !*

10.17 %
*24 733 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Noa de l'association Chamaya,

11.22 %
*27 274 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône,

*Les collectes de niches pour Duchesse, Manau et Louis XIV ont réussi, merci !*

54.60 %
*50 290 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Caramel de l'association Le Clan d'Isis,

54.62 %
*50 304 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Petit bout de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Tigrou est réussie, merci !
*
3.68 %
*10,62 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Pirate de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.30 %
*26,77 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Bavhani de l'association Ch'tatrap,

35.64 %
*102,64 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*21 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12.18 %
*548,09 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir
Pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

16.68 %
*33,37 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Lilas de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

12.70 %
*30 869 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône,

15.20 %
*36 945 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Noa de l'association Chamaya,

58.69 %
*54 060 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Petit bout de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux,

40.40 %
*116,36 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Pirate de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

42.69 %
*122,95 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

78.87 %
*227,15 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures*
restantes pour réussir
Pour Bavhani de l'association Ch'tatrap,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*601,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

13.56 %
*610,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

18.19 %
*36,38 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Lilas de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

13.32 %
*32 373 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône,

15.37 %
*37 365 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Noa de l'association Chamaya,

71.40 %
*65 772 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Petit bout de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux,

40.83 %
*117,59 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Pirate de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

43.84 %
*126,27 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

78.97 %
*227,43 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Bavhani de l'association Ch'tatrap,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.05 %
*632,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

28.76 %
*57,53 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h42* restants pour réussir  pour Lilas de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

15.00 %
*36 477 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h41* restants pour réussir pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône,

16.72 %
*40 658 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h40* restants pour réussir  pour réussir pour Noa de l'association Chamaya,

72.72 %
*66 980 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h39* restants pour réussir pour Petit bout de l'association happy leo aide aux animaux,

41.17 %
*118,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h37* restants pour réussir  pour Pirate de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

64.75 %
*186,49 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h36* restants pour réussir pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

80.08 %
*230,63 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h35* restants pour réussir pour Bavhani de l'association Ch'tatrap,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*636 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

15.92 %
*716,61 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

27.26 %
*54,52 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Olive de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

22.66 %
*55 087 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir  pour Pirate de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11 %
*10 132 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Grisou de l'association Castel Cats,

55.08 %
*50 734 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir pour OUPS de l'association L'Arche de Marie,

1.95 %
*6,55 sachets*
de viande offertes
*336 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Minette de l'association Ch'tatrap,

2.18 %
*6,28 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Linette de l'association Ron'rhône,

2.18 %
*6,28 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Princesse au petit pois de l'association Chamaya.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

edit

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et les chiens handicapés 
Association Spaske en Serbie
16,50%
4 jours restants 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*775,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*818,18 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

18.69 %
*841,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

36.62 %
*73,24 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*1h13* restante pour réussir pour Olive de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

88.54 %
*215 232 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h11* restants pour réussir pour Pirate de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

*La collecte d'une niche pour Oups est réussie !*

13.76 %
*39,63 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h08* restants pour réussir pour Princesse au petit pois de l'association Chamaya,

19.83 %
*57,11 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h07* restants pour réussir pour Linette de l'association Ron'rhône,

43.62 %
*146,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*336 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h06* restants pour réussir pour Minette de l'association Ch'tatrap,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

12.90 %
*9,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*75 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour Milou de l'association Les chats de Port - Saint - Louisiens,

20.14 %
*906,35 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

*Les collectes de granulés pour Olive et Pierrot sont réussies !
*
9.44 %
*16,48 kg*
de granulés offerts
*175 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Ufer de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Pirate est réussie !
*
22.95 %
*55 783 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya,

22.95 %
*55 804 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir La collecte pour Naïa de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

16.03 %
*14 770 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

17.71 %
*16 310 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Castels Cats,

4.05 %
*11,67 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sittah de l'association Ch'tatrap,

4.05 %
*11,67 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya,

14.97 %
*43,12 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*940,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

33.11 %
*24,84 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*75 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour Milou de l'association Les chats de Port - Saint - Louisiens,

21.18 %
*953,14 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

14.87 %
*26,02 kg*
de granulés offerts
*175 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Ufer de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,

25.61 %
*62 260 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya,

25.95 %
*63 076 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naïa de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.83 %
*16 424 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

18.15 %
*16 718 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Castels Cats,

8.06 %
*23,22 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya,

11.28 %
*32,50 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sittah de l'association Ch'tatrap,

15.09 %
*43,45 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*961,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

37.70 %
*28,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*75 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour Milou de l'association Les chats de Port - Saint - Louisiens,

21.37 %
*961,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir  la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

15.16 %
*26,53 kg*
de granulés offerts
*175 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h42* restants pour réussir  la collecte pour Ufer de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,

26.12 %
*63 497 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya,

26.12 %
*63 511 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naïa de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

18.62 %
*17 136 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h37* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Castels Cats,

23.96 %
*22 064 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

11.43 %
*32,93 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sittah de l'association Ch'tatrap,

12.80 %
*36,87 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya,

15.16 %
*43,65 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43.69 %
*32,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*75 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pourMilou de l'association Les chats de Port - Saint - Louisiens,

32.10 %
*1 444,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

1.20 %
*2,40 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,
*La collecte pour Ufer est réussie !
*
*Les collectes de couvertures pour Narnia et Naïa sont réussies !
*0.52 %
*1 273 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tristan de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

76.54 %
*186 063 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bidule de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos

*Les collectes de niches pour Rouquinou et Chippie sont réussies !
*15.72 %
*14 486 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

21.04 %
*19 380 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour SDF de l'association Castel Cats,

*Les collectes de nourriture pour Minette, Sittah et Narnia ont échoué.....* :: 
10.04 %
*33,73 sachets*
de viande offertes
*336 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Icare de l'association Ch'tatrap,

5.05 %
*14,54 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Napoléon de l'association Chamaya,

5.05 %
*14,54 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera  de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

36.88 %
*1 659,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

56.02 %
*42,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*75 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pourMilou de l'association Les chats de Port - Saint - Louisiens,

4.16 %
*8,31 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,

13.71 %
*33 324 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tristan de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

18.42 %
*16 962 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

21.56 %
*19 862 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour SDF de l'association Castel Cats,

16.09 %
*54,08 sachets*
de viande offertes
*336 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Icare de l'association Ch'tatrap,

7.52 %
*21,65 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

9.65 %
*27,78 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Napoléon de l'association Chamaya.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*1 726,19 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

39.88 %
*1 794,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

66.30 %
*49,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*75 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Milou de l'association Les chats de Port - Saint - Louisiens,

6.63 %
*13,25 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,

14.48 %
*35 195 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tristan de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

20.27 %
*18 674 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

21.97 %
*20 238 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour SDF de l'association Castel Cats,

23.21 %
*78 sachets*
de viande offertes
*336 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Icare de l'association Ch'tatrap,

10.89 %
*31,35 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Napoléon de l'association Chamaya,

12.23 %
*35,22 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*1 932,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour* *Milou de l'association Les chats de Port - Saint - Louisiens est réussie !*

43.33 %
*1 949,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

25.02 %
*50,05 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*1h32* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,

17.71 %
*43 048 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tristan de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

21.63 %
*19 918 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h29* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

22.35 %
*20 586 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h28* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour SDF de l'association Castel Cats,

15.55 %
*44,80 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

25.96 %
*74,75 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Napoléon de l'association Chamaya,

38.04 %
*127,82 sachets*
de viande offertes
*336 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Icare de l'association Ch'tatrap.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et les chiens handicapés 
Association Spaske en Serbie
*
43,86 %
**23 heures restantes 

*clic, partage svp merci  ::   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et les chiens handicapés 
Association Spaske en Serbie
*
48,94 %
11 heures restantes 

svp 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske/*

----------


## aurore27

9.03 %
*18,05 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,
La collecte pour Tequila est réussie !

Les collectes de couvertures pour Tristan et Bidule sont réussies !
9.89 %
*24 062 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duoline de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

32.57 %
*79 177 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

Les collectes de niches pour Bottine et SDF sont réussies !
26.65 %
*24 542 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

26.65 %
*24 556 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Funny de l'association APATE,

Les collectes pour Hemera, Icare et Napoléon sont réussies !
12.38 %
*35,67 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya,

12.47 %
*35,92 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

50.24 %
*2 260,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52.26 %
*2 351,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spaske en Serbie,

9.13 %
*18,26 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la retraite équine,

13.13 %
*31 907 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Duoline de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

32.64 %
*79 350 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.15 %
*25 012 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

27.17 %
*25 028 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Funny de l'association APATE,

12.50 %
*36,02 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya,

12.51 %
*36,02 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*3 018,90 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et les chiens handicapés 
Association Spaske en Serbie
*
84,51 %

4 heures restantes  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...icapes-spaske/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*4 114,59 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h50*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Picasso est réussie !

38.77 %
*94 240 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duoline de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

29.88 %
*27 522 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

29.90 %
*27 540 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h29* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Funny de l'association APATE,

23.16 %
*66,71 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya,

40.61 %
*116,96 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

94.20 %
*4 238,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spake en Serbie,

1.51 %
*63,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

37.80 %
*75,61 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h21* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

*4 250,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h17*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*4 361,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h20*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

* La collecte pour les chiens des rues et handicapés de l'association Spake en Serbie est réussie !
*6.53 %
*274,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

62.09 %
*124,18 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*11 min 57 sec* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine,

63.68 %
*58 656 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*10 min 43 sec* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

64.48 %
*185,71 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*09 min 34 sec* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya,

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Berlingot est réussie !*

10 %
*19,99 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Craquotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine,

4.23 %
*10 289 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de L'Arche de Maddy,

14.02 %
*34 086 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,
*La collecte pour Duoline est réussie !*

35.48 %
*32 682 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Miaou Aidez Moi,

9.99 %
*28,76 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

11.73 %
*33,77 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popeye de l'association Chamaya.

9.03 %
*379,10 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/


*592,48 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*281 686 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*789,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*391 740 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

34.70 %
*69,40 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h17* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Craquotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine,

20.07 %
*48 804 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h15* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de L'Arche de Maddy,

21.47 %
*52 203 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

49.52 %
*45 608 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h13* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Miaou Aidez Moi,

46.09 %
*132,75 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h11* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Popeye de l'association Chamaya,

60.85 %
*175,25 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h10* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Jules de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

19.35 %
*812,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Craquotte est réussie !* 

22.71 %
*45,43 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine,

*Les collectes pour Gus et Noël sont réussies !*

6.72 %
*16 350 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.73 %
*16 358 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

*La collecte pour Blanche est réussie !*

64.48 %
*59 392 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association APATE,


*Les collectes pour Jules et Popeye sont réussies !*

7.81 %
*22,49 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Castel Cats,

11.53 %*33,21 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubie de l'association Chamaya,

13.69 %
*39,41 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

24.91 %
*1 046,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Aline et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-alina-anda/


*1 078,39 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*541 836 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

25.23 %
*50,47 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine,

7.19 %
*17 482 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

7.19 %
*17 486 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

65.81 %
*60 612 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association APATE,

8.19 %
*23,58 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Castel Cats,

13.79 %
*39,70 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

15.06 %
*43,37 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubie de l'association Chamaya,

25.70 %
*1 079,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Aline et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*1 108,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*562 458 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

25.89 %
*51,79 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine,

8.82 %
*21 439 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

8.82 %
*21 442 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h32* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

77.57 %
*71 448 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association APATE,

8.52 %
*24,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Castel Cats,

13.85 %
*39,89 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

15.14 %
*43,62 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubie de l'association Chamaya,

27.43 %
*1 152,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Ruby de* * l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite équine est réussie !*
15.17 %
*30,35 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

*Les collectes de couvertures pour Noisette et Tigrou sont réussies !*
8.50 %
*20 666 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

8.99 %
*21 846 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milou de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

*Les collectes de niche pour Ariel, Caramel et Câline sont réussies !*
16.07 %
*675 012 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

*Les collectes de croquettes pour Sam, Rubie et Nala sont réussies !*
2.02 %
*5,83 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pioupiou de L'Ecole du Chat d'Istreen,

10.95 %
*31,55 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Castel Cats,

11.50 %
*33,11 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

29.44 %
*1 236,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 297,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*1 499,59 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*710 388 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*1 560,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

*758 006 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*

----------


## aurore27

40.45 %
*80,90 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*1h38* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

36.23 %
*88 083 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

60.23 %
*146 419 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milou de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

18.10 %
*760 294 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

26.21 %
*75,50 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h32* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pioupiou de L'Ecole du Chat d'Istreen,

27.12 %
*78,09 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Castel Cats,

31.32 %
*90,19 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

37.19 %
*1 562,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte d'Etoile est réussie !*
56.37 %
*112,73 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

75.79 %
*184 239 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, *il manque 40 euros !*

10.80 %
*26 251 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.80 %
*26 255 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Castel Cats,

18.69 %
*784 868 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

*le temps est écoulé pour les collectes de nourriture pour Gustave (il manque 75 euros), Peluche (il manque 70 euros) et Pioupiou (il manque 28 euros),*

1.19 %
*3,42 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats,

11.44 %
*32,94 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

14.58 % 
*42 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

37.54 %
*1 576,58 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

63.17 %
*126,34 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Bottine est réussie !
*12.62 %
*30 675 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

14.90 %
*36 216 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Castel Cats,

20.46 %
*859 208 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

*Les collectes de nourritures pour Gustave, Peluche et Pioupiou sont réussies !*
8.58 %
*24,73 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats,

16.77 %
*48,31 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

26.61 %
*76,63 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

40.51 %
*1 701,33 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63.35 %
*126,70 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

12.89 %
*31 329 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

14.96 %
*36 371 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Castel Cats,

20.92 %
*878 598 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

8.78 %
*25,29 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats,

16.80 %
*48,38 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

26.67 %
*76,80 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

40.80 %
*1 713,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
* jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*1 772,06 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*1 851,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok
*921 692 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Angie est réussie !*
8.29 %
*16,59 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

32.95 %
*80 116 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*36 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

38.17 %
*92 787 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*35 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Castel Cats,

22.37 %
*939 560 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

16.91 %
*48,71 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*33 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

26.90 %
*77,48 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*31 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

34.89 %
*100,49 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*30 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats,
*Il manque 144 euros pour Mistral, 127 euros pour Edouard et 113 euros pour Janis.
*
45.85 %
*1 925,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.15 %
*18,30 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

*La collecte pour Domino et Chipie est réussie !*
15.39 %
*37 411 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

23.95 %
*1 005 982 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

*Les collectes pour Edouard, Janis et Mistral sont réussies !*
1.95 %
*5,60 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats,

1.94 %
*5,60 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

2.90 %
*8,34 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Les Triplés de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

48.17 %
*2 023,09 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*2 095,92 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 210 344 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*2 156,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 343 588 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

51.38 %
*2 158,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

17.77 %
*35,54 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h17* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

*La collecte pour Soleil est réussie !*
20.59 %
*50 074 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h15* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

32.05 %
*1 346 244 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea,

4.87 %
*14,01 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'Ecole du Chat Istreen ; il manque 165 euros,

6.92 %
*19,92 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats ; il manque 165 euros,

11.20 %
*32,25 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les Triplés de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats ; il manque 154 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Hussard est réussie !*
27.61 %
*55,21 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la colecte pour Ame de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

*La collecte pour Caramel est réussie !*
4.52 %
*10 987 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jarry du refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.25 %
*49 217 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

39.08 %
*1 641 466 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea,

*La collecte pour Bianca, Tigresse et Les Triplés est réussie !*
5.29 %
*15,24 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clairette de l'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

8.52 %
*24,53 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

37.95 %
*109,31 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malou de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

56.71 %
*2 381,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.75 %
*55,50 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ame de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

5.97 %
*14 510 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jarry du refuge du Poil à la Plume,

21.53 %
*52 346 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

39.59 %
*1 662 804 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea,

6.47 %
*18,64 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Clairette de l'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

9.58 %
*27,58 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

40.08 %
*115,43 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malou de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

57.86 %
*2 430,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30.28 %
60,55 kg
de granulés offerts
200 kg
de granulés nécessaires
2h47 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ame de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse, il manque 175 euros,

12.94 %
31 460 cm2
de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2
de couvertures nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jarry du refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque 142 euros,

21.73 %
52 836 cm2
de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2
de couvertures nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, il manque 127 euros,

58.12 %
2 441 034 cm3
de niche offertes
4 200 000 cm3
de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir  la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

10.23 %
29,46 sachets
de viande offertes
288 sachets
de viande nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clairette de l'Ecole du Chat Istreen, il manque 156 euros,

10.96 %
31,57 sachets
de viande offertes
288 sachets
de viande nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 154 euros,

40.26 %
115,94 sachets
de viande offertes
288 sachets
de viande nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malou de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats, il manque 104 euros,

59.72 %
2 508,41 kg
de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

0.45 %
18,89 kg
de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Ame est réussie !*
22.49 %
*44,98 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

*La collecte pour Topaze et Jerry est réussie !*
1.85 %
*4 506 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association du Poil à la Plume,

20.05 %
*48 739 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Funny de l'association APATE,

60.80 %
*2 553 592 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,* il manque 1647 euros,*

*La collecte pour Clairette, Praline et Malou est réussie !*
3.27 %
*9,43 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misery de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

3.27 %
*9,43 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fragile de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.27 %
*9,43 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats Port - Saint - Louisiens,

60.32 %
*2 533,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

0.97 %
*40,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29.84 %
*59,69 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

*La collecte pour Funny est réussie !*
16.63 %
*40 435 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association du Poil à la Plume,

69.43 %
*2 915 972 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 1284 euros,

3.85 %
*11,10 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats Port - Saint - Louisiens,

4.46 %
*12,84 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fragile de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

18.46 %
*53,16 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misery de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

62.84 %
*2 639,24 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

1.48 %
*62,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30.34 %
*60,69 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

16.77 %
*40 776 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association du Poil à la Plume,

69.72 %
*2 928 362 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

3.93 %
*11,31 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats Port - Saint - Louisiens,

4.47 %
*12,88 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fragile de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

18.48 %
*53,23 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fragile de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

62.94 %
*2 643,50 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

1.50 %
*63,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 643,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*2 965 500 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

*3 496 556 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h43*
restants pour réussir
*

2 779 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

41.50 %
*82,99 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h28* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

24.05 %
*58 477 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association du Poil à la Plume,

83.67 %
*3 513 956 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 200 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

11.77 %
*33,91 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fragile de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

18.64 %
*53,70 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h22* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misery de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

29.30 %
*84,39 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h21* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats Port - Saint - Louisiens,

66.22 %
*2 781,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

1.66 %
*69,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Tendresse est réussie !*
3.27 %
*6,55 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rondenia de l'association Les Sans Famille,

*La collecte pour Cassiopée est réussie !*
6.23 %
*15 141 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

23.54 %
*57 215 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association APATE,

*La collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !*
3.83 %
*3 532 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Artis de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

3.84 %
*3 538 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

*La collecte pour Fragile, Misery et Praline est réussie !*
15.62 %
*44,99 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

6.66 %
*19,18 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association Pour L'Amour des Chats,

6.66 %
*19,18 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

68.77 %
*2 888,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

2.15 %
*90,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3.49 %
*6,98 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rondenia de l'association Les Sans Famille,

6.55 %
*15 927 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

23.62 %
*57 428 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association APATE,

4.57 %
*4 212 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Artis de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

4.57 %
*4 216 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

15.80 %
*45,50 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

6.74 %
*19,40 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association Pour L'Amour des Chats,

6.74 %
*19,40 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

69.97 %
*2 938,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

2.45 %
*102,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*3 110,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Rondenia est réussie !*
2.93 %
*5,87 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quovadis de l'association Les Sas Famille,

*La collecte pour Julie et Chanelle est réussie !*
7.13 %
*17 322 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherkanne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

55.74 %
*135 500 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association APATE,

*La collecte pour Artis est réussie !*
8.84 %
*8 142 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jarry de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.84 %
*8 142 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tristan de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

*La collecte pour Tina et Gus est réussie !*
5.52 %
*15,89 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raphaël de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.52 %
*15,89 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.38 %
*18,36 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

80.35 %
*3 374,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

3.33 %
*139,93 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*4 039,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réus

----------


## dogeorge

Cette collecte a été réussie, elle sera bientôt livrée à l'association.
- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/

*176,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

16.82 %
*33,64 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*1h23* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quovadis de l'association Les Sans Famille,

*La collecte pour Ariel est réussie !*
13.84 %
*33 640 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherkanne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

60.59 %
*55 810 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jarry de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

12.64 %
*36,42 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h16* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

14.31 %
*41,22 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h15* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raphaël de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

19.59 %
*56,42 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

*La collecte pour le refuge d'Alina et Anda est réussie !*
5.27 %
*221,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55.81 %
*111,62 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quovadis de l'association Les Sans Famille,* il manque 111 euros.*

5.06 %
*10,12 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Les Sans Famille,

*La collecte pour Sherkanne est réussie !*
7.35 %
*17 866 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzi de l'association Cataïsta,

7.35 %
*17 871 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats,

*La collecte pour Jarry est réussie !*
1.25 %
*1 154 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.02 %
*11 996 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

13.03 %
*12 002 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

*La collecte pour Ariel, Raphaël et Noisette est réussie !*
2.51 %
*7,25 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association Castel Cats,

6.10 %
*17,57 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.10 %
*17,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

6.13 %
*17,64 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin's de l'association Ch'tatrap,

5.56 %
*233,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Quovadis est réussie !*
6.48 %
*12,97 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Les Sans Famille,

6.49 %
*12,98 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hésia de l'association Les Sans Famille,

12.78 %
*31 080 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzi de l'association Cataïsta,

13.83 %
*33 630 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats,

8.45 %
*20 533 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats,

5.89 %
*5 430 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.44 %
*12 378 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

13.60 %
*12 522 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

6.61 %
*19,05 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association Castel Cats,

7.23 %
*20,82 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.24 %
*20,84 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

7.34 %
*21,14 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin's de l'association Ch'tatrap,

7.99 %
*335,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6.59 %
*13,18 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Les Sans Famille,

6.60 %
*13,19 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hésia de l'association Les Sans Famille,

12.88 %
*31 317 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzi de l'association Cataïsta,

13.86 %
*33 694 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats,

8.54 %
*20 769 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats,

6.12 %
*5 636 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.50 %
*12 436 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

13.65 %
*12 570 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

6.69 %
*19,27 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association Castel Cats,

7.24 %
*20,84 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.25 %
*20,87 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

7.36 %
*21,19 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin's de l'association Ch'tatrap,

8.02 %
*336,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.21 %
*62,41 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Les Sans Famille, *il manque 172 euros,*

7.39 %
*14,77 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hésia de l'association Les Sans Famille,

14.40 %
*35 016 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzi de l'association Cataïsta, *il manque 139 euros,*

14.40 %
*35 018 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 139 euros,*

9.14 %
*22 211 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats,

11.92 %
*10 982 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association Les chats de chez nous, *il manque 82 euros,*

15.95 %
*14 694 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, *il manque 78 euros,*

16.16 %
*14 882 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats, *il manque 78 euros,*

7.37 %
*21,22 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, *il manque 161 euros,*

7.37 %
*21,23 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, *il manque 161 euros,*

7.46 %
*21,48 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin's de l'association Ch'tatrap, *il manque 160 euros,*

8.02 %
*23,10 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 159 euros,*

10.06 %
*422,42 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok


*425,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

35.28 %
70,57 kg
de granulés offerts
200 kg
de granulés nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Les Sans Famille, *il manque 162 euros*,

9.39 %
18,78 kg
de granulés offerts
200 kg
de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hésia de l'association Les Sans Famille,

15.73 %
*38 220 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h44* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 137 euros,*

15.73 %
*38 237 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h42* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzi de l'association Cataïsta, *il manque 137 euros,*

9.26 %
*22 506 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats,

12.27 %
*11 316 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association Les chats de chez nous, *il manque 81 euros,*

16.03 %
*14 762 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h38* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, *il manque 78 euros,*

16.23 %
*14 952 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h37* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats, *il manque 78 euros,*

8.48 %
*24,42 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, *il manque 159 euros,*

8.48 %
*24,43 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, *il manque 159 euros,*

8.54 %
*24,58 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h32* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pin's de l'association Ch'tatrap, *il manque 159 euros,


*9.09 %
*26,19 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 158 euros,*

10.14 %
*426,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59.85 %
*119,70 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Les Sans Famille, *il manque 101 euros*,

19.40 %
*38,80 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hésia de l'association Les Sans Famille,

28.75 %
*69 900 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janis de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 116 euros,
*
34.90 %
*84 834 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzi de l'association Cataïsta, *il manque 106 euros,*

9.60 %
*23 330 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats,

56.55 %
*137 475 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maxou de l'association Cataïsta,

*La collecte pour Cassiopée est réussie et Grigri est réussie !*
19.92 %
*18 350 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association Les chats de chez nous, *il manque 74 euros,*

3.74 %
*3 444 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.04 %
*12 010 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

23.35 %
*21 508 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duoline de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

12.57 %
*36,20 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, *il manque 152 euros,
*
15.17 %
*43,70 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 147 euros,
*
29.87 %
*86,04 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*00 minutes* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bottine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, *il manque 122 euros,
*
34.38 %
*99,04 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin's de l'association Ch'tatrap, *il manque 114 euros,


*7.02 %
*20,21 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Castel Cats,

7.02 %
*20,21 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

7.02 %
*20,21 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.02 %
*20,21 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soleil de l'association APATE,

10.72 %
*450,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Lune est réussie !*
19.69 %
*39,39 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hésia de l'association Les Sans Famille,


7.40 %
*14,79 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Uvé de l'association Les Sans Famille,

*La collecte pour Zouzi et Janis a échoué....*
22.41 %
*54 479 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats,

69 %
*167 737 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maxou de l'association Cataïsta,

9.98 %
*24 253 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouba de l'association Cataïsta,

*La collecte pour Avana est réussie !*
4.71 %
*4 336 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.18 %
*12 144 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

23.61 %
*21 746 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duoline de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

6.39 %
*5 882 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

*La collecte pour Moustache, Réglisse et Bottine a échoué mais la collecte pour Pin's est réussie.*
8.37 %
*24,10 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soleil de l'association APATE,

10.61 %
*30,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.61 %
*30,56 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

10.63 %
*30,63 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Castel Cats,

7.39 %
*21,29 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.39 %
*21,30 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.86 %
*455,96 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*477,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Fait, on continue  ::

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok
*518,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

46.96 %
*93,92 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*1h11* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hésia de l'association Les Sans Famille, *il manque 133 euros*,

59.38 %
*144 348 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 66 euros,*

92.53 %
*224 951 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*1h07* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maxou de l'association Cataïsta, *il manque 13 euros,*

27.75 %
*25 564 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, *il manque 67 euros,*

27.76 %
*30 566 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h03* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duoline de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats, *il manque 62 euros,*

6.84 %
*6 304 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

18.43 %
*53,08 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h01* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, *il manque 141 euros,*

19.65 %
*56,60 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h00* restante pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Castel Cats, *il manque 139 euros,*

24.10 %
*69,41 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*58 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soleil de l'association APATE, *il manque 132 euros,*

34.38 %
*110,41 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*57 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, *il manque 107 euros,*

12.83 %
*538,88 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Hésia est réussie !* 
7.45 %
*14,90 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uvé de l'association Les Sans Famille,

*La collecte pour Bianca et Maxou est réussie !*
12.16 %
*29 566 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouba de l'association Cataïsta,

12.16 %
*29 568 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association The Rescue And Cie, il est très malade, l'association est très inquiète quand à sa survie dehors,

*La collecte pour Julie, Duoline et Domino est réussie !*
7.20 %
*6 634 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.05 %
*12 018 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

33.30 %
*30 674 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherkanne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

*La collecte pour Noël, Chipie, Soleil, Isis est réussie !*
10.05 %
*28,95 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.07 %
*29 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

13.07 %
*37,65 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Funny de l'association APATE,

14.26 %
*598,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.01 %
*16,01 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uvé de l'association Les Sans Famille,

7.45 %
*14,89 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Instinct de l'association Les Sans Famille,

13.19 %
*32 075 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association The Rescue And Cie,

13.20 %
*32 084 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouba de l'association Cataïsta,

13.20 %
*32 092 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour News de l'association The Rescue And Cie,

9.07 %
*8 350 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.22 %
*12 174 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

33.78 %
*31 116 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherkanne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.47 %
*7 802 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meow de l'association The Rescue And Cie,

11.22 %
*32,32 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

11.22 %
*32,33 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

16.65 %
*47,96 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Funny de l'association APATE,

11.23 %
*32,35 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bueno de l'association Le Refuge de Plume,

15.66 %
*657,78 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*681,49 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

*
*

----------


## aurore27

10.44 %
*20,89 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uvé de l'association Les Sans Famille,

7.57 %
*15,14 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Instinct de l'association Les Sans Famille,

13.93 %
*33 864 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouba de l'association Cataïsta,

13.93 %
*33 870 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association The Rescue And Cie,

13.93 %
*33 877 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour News de l'association The Rescue And Cie,

10.43 %
*9 616 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.39 %
*12 332 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

34.16 %
*31 468 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherkanne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.41 %
*8 670 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meow de l'association The Rescue And Cie,

12.09 %
*34,83 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

12.92 %
*37,21 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

16.73 %
*48,20 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Funny de l'association APATE,

12.10 %
*34,86 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Topaze de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

16.24 %
*681,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les croquettes des chiens des rues et du refuge - Association Lupy Orastie Roumanie
18,22 %
765,23 kg collectées
4200 kg nécessaires 
3 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*929,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

22.84 %
*959,37 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

0.19 %
*5,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et du refuge
Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie

30,20 %
*2* jours restants 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/5092/croquettes-urgence-croquettes-roumanie-association-lupy-orastie/

----------


## aurore27

36.38 %
*1 527,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

0.87 %
*26,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 629,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

38.80 %
*1 629,42 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

1.09 %
*32,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40.57 %
*1 703,90 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

1.16 %
*34,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et du refuge
Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie

*43*,*98 %*
*21 heures restantes 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/5092/croquettes-urgence-croquettes-roumanie-association-lupy-orastie/*

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et du refuge - Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie

*seulement 49,10%**
11 heures restantes 
Svp

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/5092/croquettes-urgence-croquettes-roumanie-association-lupy-orastie/*

----------


## aurore27

49.20 %
*2 066,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

1.65 %
*49,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## aurore27

55.22 %
*2 323,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

1.76 %
*52,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues et du refuge - Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie

*60,24 %**
6 heures restantes 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/5092/croquettes-urgence-croquettes-roumanie-association-lupy-orastie/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 626,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## mer064

Cliquez svp, il ne reste que 3h...

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

72.21 %
*3 032,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h41* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

2.29 %
*68,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*3 089,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h25*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Collecte réussie pour les chiens des rues et du refuge - Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie
merci à tous !
 :: 

on continue pour les autres  ::

----------


## aurore27

7.02 %
*210,64 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com
*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/

*345,98 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*420,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*24 928 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Izina : il manque 68 euros,

*24 934 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour News : il manque 68 euros,


*28 574 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao : il manque 64 euros,


*83,50 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h28* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia : il manque 123 euros,

*107,74 sachets*
de viande offertes
*288 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*1h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caline : il manque 109 euros,

14.45 %
*433,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour 230 chiens en Serbie - Association Azil Bella

on est à 18,43 % et il reste 2 jours   :Frown: 

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

23.67 %
*710,20 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*755,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*29.20 %
876,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## aurore27

53.58 %
*1 607,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie.

*Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 889,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour 230 chiens en Serbie - Association Azil Bella

66,78%  

*6 heures restantes*

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 470,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h44*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

Cliquez svp, 
1h47

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

86.83 %
*2 604,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie,

0.20 %
*10,14 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens du refuge Le Coeur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc.

*Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie pour les chiens de Servie  :: 

Continuons pour les autres:  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

:: 
1.70 %
*84,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Un Coeur sur la Patte Agadir à Morocco au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

*225 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

4.81 %
*240,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Un Coeur sur la Patte Agadir à Morocco au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

10.97 %
*548,72 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur dur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## aurore27

10.98 %
*549,22 kg
de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
**6 jours restants pour réussir* *la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur dur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.*

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## dogeorge

*Merci !* Vous avez offert 1 gr de croquettes à la collecte de SOS 800 chiens au Maroc.
" style="border: 0px; margin: 0px; vertical-align: -3px; max-height: 18px;">ENCORE 4 CLICS




* Votre don gratuit est ici**SOS 800 chiens au Maroc*Au Maroc, les 800 chiens du refuge n'auront bientôt plus de croquettes !

*12,72 %*
Financé*635,94 kg*
Collectés*6 j*
Restants

----------


## aurore27

25.12 %
*50,24 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Folie de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky, il manque 188 euros,

11.73 %
*28 520 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h15* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 144 euros,

12.93 %
*31 444 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h13* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Epsilon de l'association CAPPA, il manque 142 euros,

34.70 %
*31 966 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h12* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 61 euros,

35.51 %
*32 708 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h10* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Epsilon de l'association CAPPA, il manque 60 euros,

16 %
*26,90 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h06* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nattie de l'association Cataïsta, il manque 85 euros,

17.51 %
*29,42 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maxou de l'association Cataïsta, il manque 84 euros,

17.66 %
*29,66 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h03* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 83 euros,

18.35 %
*30,82 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h02* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherkanne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque 83 euros,

47.11 %
*79,15 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h00* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque 54 euros,

*12.96 %
**647,98 kg
de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg
de croquettes nécessaires
**6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur dur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte* *pour Folie de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky est réussie !*
21.47 %
*42,95 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

*La collecte pour Epsilon* *de l'association CAPPA et Domino de l'association Les chats de chez nous* *est réussie !*
12.01 %
*29 215 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

12.02 %
*29 224 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Artis de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

21.30 %
*19 620 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA,

21.31 %
*19 624 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Protect Cat,

21.31 %
*19 624 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

*La collecte pour Nattie, Sherkanne, Mimi, Maxou et Julie est réussie !*
1.81 %
*3,05 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piroc de l'association Lezard,

1.81 %
*3,05 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba et Pumba de l'association Lezard,

1.81 %
*3,05 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Lezard,

2.03 %
*3,42 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mendiante de l'association Lezard,

6.97 %
*11,71 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheftaine de l'association Lezard,

14.84 %
*741,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.
*
*Cliquez, ptg, svp*
https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## aurore27

25.35 %
*50,71 kg*
de granulés offerts
*200 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

14.19 %
*34 514 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

14.20 %
*34 530 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Artis de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

22.23 %
*20 476 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA,

24.09 %
*22 184 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

27.57 %
*25 392 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Protect Cat,

2.61 %
*4,38 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piroc de l'association Lezard,

2.61 %
*4,39 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Lezard,

2.62 %
*4,39 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mendiante de l'association Lezard,

7.11 %
*11,94 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheftaine de l'association Lezard,

14.31 %
*24,04 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba et Pumba de l'association Lezard,

18.48 %
*924,03 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.
*
*Cliquez, ptg, svp*
https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## aurore27

27.16 %
*54,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

16.18 %
*39 350 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

17.36 %
*42 207 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Artis de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

25.11 %
*23 130 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA,

26.53 %
*24 434 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

29.91 %
*27 552 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Protect Cat,

3.04 %
*5,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Lezard,

7.17 %
*12,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheftaine de l'association Lezard,

8.82 %
*14,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mendiante de l'association Lezard,

10.52 %
*17,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piroc de l'association Lezard,

14.42 %
*24,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba et Pumba de l'association Lezard,

19.44 %
*971,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

*973,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

40.41 %
*80,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky.

0.39 %
*0,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dance de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

18.97 %
*46 119 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Artis de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume.

43.74 %
*106 322 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous.

27.45 %
*25 286 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha.

51.83 %
*47 738 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Protect Cat.

58.41 %
*53 800 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA.

9.26 %
*15,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheftaine de l'association Lezard.

10.67 %
*17,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mendiante de l'association Lezard.

12.37 %
*20,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piroc de l'association Lezard.

16.34 %
*27,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba et Pumba de l'association Lezard.

22.54 %
*37,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Lezard.

26.62 %
*1 331,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40.48 %
*80,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h52* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky, il manque 149 euros.

0.48 %
*0,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dance de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

19.08 %
*46 389 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Artis de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque 132 euros.

43.77 %
*106 430 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h42* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 92 euros.

40.85 %
*37 632 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 55 euros.

51.88 %
*47 784 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h38* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Protect Cat, il manque 45 euros.

58.51 %
*53 892 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h37* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA, il manque 39 euros.

10.78 %
*18,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mendiante de l'association Lezard, il manque 90 euros.

12.39 %
*20,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piroc de l'association Lezard, il manque 89 euros.

15.30 %
*25,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheftaine de l'association Lezard, il manque 86 euros.

16.37 %
*27,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba et Pumba de l'association Lezard, il manque 85 euros.

22.58 %
*37,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Lezard, il manque 79 euros.

26.78 %
*1 338,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 353,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

1.87 %
*3,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dance de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

1.88 %
*3,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roots de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

20.41 %
*49 643 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

22.56 %
*54 837 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA,

20.44 %
*49 681 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

23.25 %
*21 418 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

48.53 %
*44 702 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat,

86.14 %
*79 338 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Mérignac Chats Errants,

16.69 %
*15 368 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poka de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

22.23 %
*64,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Lezard,

2.73 %
*4,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

2.75 %
*4,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

2.78 %
*4,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

4.15 %
*6,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.17 %
*7,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

8.20 %
*13,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

3.68 %
*7,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pur Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

28.55 %
*1 427,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour nourrir 800 chiens - Association Le coeur sur la patte Maroc
28,55%
4 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

----------


## aurore27

8.39 %
*16,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dance de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

2.44 %
*4,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roots de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

21.55 %
*52 411 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

22.70 %
*55 172 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA,

21.58 %
*52 469 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

35.08 %
*32 310 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

48.72 %
*44 872 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cats,

86.39 %
*79 570 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Mérignac Chats Errants,

18.07 %
*16 640 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poka de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

22.42 %
*64,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Lezard,

4.24 %
*7,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.25 %
*7,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.25 %
*7,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

4.26 %
*7,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

5.58 %
*9,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

8.24 %
*13,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

3.73 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

29.64 %
*1 482,13 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38.88 %
*77,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dance de l'association Groupe Pegasia, il manque 153 euros.

3.35 %
*6,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roots de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

29.23 %
*71 059 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Furtive de l'association CAPPA, il manque 115 euros.

43.92 %
*106 770 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 91 euros.

23.63 %
*57 442 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

38.99 %
*35 908 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 57 euros.

53.50 %
*49 274 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cats, il manque 43 euros.

20.05 %
*18 474 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

6.36 %
*10,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 95 euros.

6.37 %
*10,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h46* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 95 euros.

7.41 %
*12,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h44* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 94 euros.

7.98 %
*13,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h43* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 93 euros.

8 %
*13,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h42* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 93 euros.

50.48 %
*145,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h41* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Lezard, il manque 86 euros.

20.19 %
*33,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 81 euros.

4.52 %
*8,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

31.94 %
*1 597,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 597,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour nourrir 800 chiens - Association Le coeur sur la patte Maroc
32,87 %
3 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/5185/croquettes-urgence-800-chiens-maroc-le-coeur-sur-la-patte-agadir/?dongratuit=ok

----------


## aurore27

4.11 %
*8,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roots de l'association Pegasia,

4.12 %
*8,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nislo de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

25.47 %
*61 920 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Coeur Animal,

28.45 %
*69 151 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

25.48 %
*61 949 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

21.65 %
*19 944 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poka de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

21.66 %
*19 948 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chicorée de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

21.66 %
*19 952 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

21.67 %
*19 956 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chica de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

5.15 %
*9,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

5.89 %
*9,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes,

5.89 %
*9,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

5.15 %
*9,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

33.09 %
*1 654,31 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.68 %
*15,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

31.03 %
*75 450 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

31.04 %
*75 470 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Coeur Animal,

31.06 %
*75 498 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

28.56 %
*26 304 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poka de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

28.56 %
*26 302 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chicorée de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

28.56 %
*26 308 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

27.06 %
*24 926 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chica de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

18.44 %
*35,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

12.67 %
*21,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes,

18.32 %
*30,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.63 %
*14,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

34.45 %
*1 722,36 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.07 %
*0,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

8.81 %
*17,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

32.64 %
*79 380 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

43.88 %
*106 661 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Coeur Animal,
 
32.73 %
*79 566 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

29.02 %
*26 734 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poka de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

29.03 %
*26 738 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chicorée de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

29.04 %
*26 748 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

29.05 %
*26 760 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chica de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

22.87 %
*43,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

14.73 %
*24,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes,

20.16 %
*33,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.66 %
*16,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

36.04 %
*1 802,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 812,71 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Fait, 36,34% il reste 3 jours
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

----------


## aurore27

0.44 %
*0,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

8.86 %
*17,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

36.29 %
*88 221 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

44.02 %
*107 005 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.02 %
*57 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

39.95 %
*97 125 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

30.53 %
*28 122 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chicorée de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

30.54 %
*28 130 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poka de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

30.55 %
*28 136 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

30.55 %
*28 140 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chica de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

31.52 %
*60,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

16.89 %
*28,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes,

20.22 %
*33,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.82 %
*18,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

36.37 %
*1 818,32 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 851,65 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

0.70 %
*1,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

8.88 %
*17,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

36.59 %
*88 957 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 103 euros.

44.12 %
*107 268 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h46* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Coeur Animal, il manque 91 euros.

0.63 %
*1 548 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

39.97 %
*97 160 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

31.39 %
*28 916 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h43* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chicorée de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 64 euros.

36.38 %
*33 512 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h41* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 59 euros.

36.42 %
*33 548 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h40* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poka de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 59 euros.

30.96 %
*28 514 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cup a cake de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

44.30 %
*85,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h37* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bill de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté, il manque 81 euros.

26.33 %
*44,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassiopée de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque 75 euros.

30.76 %
*51,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes, il manque 70 euros.

9.83 %
*18,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

37.04 %
*1 851,89 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour 800 chiens - Association Le coeur sur la patte au Maroc
40,62 %
*2* *jours* *restants* 
cliquez/partagez svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

----------


## aurore27

5.41 %
*10,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

8.95 %
*17,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

6.47 %
*15 733 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

47.52 %
*115 518 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.24 %
*5 450 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

2.24 %
*5 452 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

31.42 %
*28 944 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

36.72 %
*33 818 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cup a cake de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

42.15 %
*38 820 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chica de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

4.85 %
*4 468 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône,

18.53 %
*35,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

14.48 %
*27,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trajan de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes,

2.46 %
*4,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

2.46 %
*4,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

2.46 %
*4,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

0.14 %
*0,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis,

41.17 %
*2 058,48 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour 800 chiens - Association Le coeur sur la patte au Maroc
*43,23 %*
*2 jours restants
*clic/partage svp merci*
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 168,13 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 564,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

40.71 %
*81,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 149 euros.

2.59 %
*4,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galopin de l'association Arche et Relais,

52.88 %
*128 564 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h17* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 77 euros.

72.30 %
*175 756 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h16* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 45 euros.

5.98 %
*14 540 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

37.26 %
*34 318 cm3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*1h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 58 euros.

42.74 %
*39 370 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*1h13* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chica de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 53 euros.

59.52 %
*54 824 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*1h12* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cup a cake de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 38 euros.

14.47 %
*13 334 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône,

10 %
*16,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 91 euros.

25.25 %
*48,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trajan de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes, il manque 87 euros.

16.47 %
*27,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h07* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 85 euros.

32.92 %
*55,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h06* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 68 euros.

63.41 %
*121,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté, il manque 53 euros.

6.92 %
*11,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

53.12 %
*2 655,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc. 

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, a échouée. :: 

22.60 %
*39,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galopin de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.16 %
*14,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

10.69 %
*25 999 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

10.70 %
*26 014 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

10.70 %
*26 024 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

La collecte pour Chica a échouée :: 

26.33 %
*24 266 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône,

26.35 %
*24 274 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

26.36 %
*24 280 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Ron'rhône,

14.48 %
*24,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

14.50 %
*24,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* e viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oki de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes,

28.48 %
*47,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Voyou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis,

39.65 %
*66,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Merignac Chats Errants,

64.11 %
*107,70 sachets d*e viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis,

76.96 %
*3 848,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour 800 chiens - Association Le coeur sur la patte au Maroc

*76,96  %
9 heures restantes
clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/*

----------


## dogeorge

*3 878,74 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

*AID*

----------


## isabelle75

plus que 8h et à peine 78% ! il faut que cette collecte réussisse sinon ce sera un carnage au refuge, les chiens affamés vont s'entre tués !!!

----------


## aurore27

22.78 %
*39,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galopin de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.16 %
*14,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

10.97 %
*26 666 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

29.42 %
*71 522 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

10.99 %
*26 730 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

27.16 %
*25 028 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône,

91.85 %
*84 600 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Ron'rhône,

27.21 %
*25 062 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Ron'rhône,

14.66 %
*24,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oki de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes,

14.67 %
*24,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

39.68 %
*66,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Merignac Chats Errants,

64.13 %
*107,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis,

64.22 %
*107,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Voyou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis,

0.13 %
*0,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis,

77.95 %
*3 897,60 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*4 143,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

*AI*

----------


## monloulou

> ...il faut que cette collecte réussisse sinon ce sera un carnage au refuge, les chiens affamés vont s'entre tués !!!


 :: de l'aide svp, 800 chiens à nourrir
84,05 %
il reste 6 heures
on va y arriver 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-patte-agadir/

----------


## isabelle75

plus que 4h ! VITE VITE dernière ligne droite pour que les loulous puissent manger à leur faim !!! ::

----------


## dogeorge

réussie!!

une nouvelle démarre

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

----------


## aurore27

34.36 %
*53,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h14* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galopin de l'association Arche et Relais, il manque 153 euros.

7.18 %
*14,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

13.10 %
*31 863 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h11* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Roussette de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 141 euros.

29.78 %
*72 395 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h10* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 114 euros.

13.12 %
*31 909 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

44.74 %
*41 210 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Ron'rhône, il manque 51 euros.

0.37 %
*346 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something,

30.77 %
*28 338 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Ronrhône,

30.79 %
*28 356 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Ron'rhône,

17.06 %
*28,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h02* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémé de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 84 euros.

18.81 %
*31,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h00* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oki de l'association Des Animaux et des Hommes, il manque 82 euros.

61.30 %
*102,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h59* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Merignac Chats Errants, il manque 40 euros.

67.82 %
*113,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis, il manque 33 euros.

67.98 %
*114,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Voyou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis, il manque 33 euros.

0.97 %
*1,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis,

*La collecte pour* *les 800 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte Agadir au Maroc est réussie !*

0.33 %
*10,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp.
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie pour les chiens de Tunisie  :: 

On continue pour les autres 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

> Collecte réussie pour les chiens de Tunisie  
> 
> On continue pour les autres 
> https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/


Ce n'était pas la Tunisie mais le Maroc. ::

----------


## isabelle75

SUPER pour les loulous du Maroc ! la présidente Michèle va être très contente pour les chiens qui n'auront pas à se bagarrer ...

----------


## mer064

Merci aurore, le Maroc ou la Tunisie..., je suis contente quand même  ::

----------


## aurore27

7.49 %
*14,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

6.92 %
*13,83 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

15.58 %
*37 866 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

15.58 %
*37 867 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

15.58 %
*37 868 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

1.83 %
*1 690 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something,

30.92 %
*28 482 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Ron'rhône,

31.05 %
*28 602 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône,

1.46 %
*1 348 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something,

1.47 %
*1 350 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

1.47 %
*1 350 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something,

1.99 %
*3,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oméga de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

3.27 %
*5,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galopin de l'association Aide aux Chats Sans Logis,

3.28 %
*5,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide aux Chats Sans Logis,

7.46 %
*12,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Aide aux Chats Sans Logis,

65.95 %
*110,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Aide aux Chats Sans Logis,

2 %
*3,35 sachets* de viande offertes
168 sachets de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

2.24 %
*71,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*103,94 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*129,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

36.64 %
*73,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 159 euros.

8.69 %
*17,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

22.92 %
*55 726 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h21* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Izina de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 125 euros.

22.92 %
*55 753 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 125 euros.

22.95 %
*55 792 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

27.22 %
*25 074 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 68 euros.

31.87 %
*29 352 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h17* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Ron'rhône, il manque 63 euros.

53.52 %
*49 294 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h15* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Ron'rhône, il manque 43 euros.

4.10 %
*3 780 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something,

4.10 %
*3 782 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something,

4.11 %
*3 786 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

*La collecte pour Pêche est réussie !*

5.09 %
*8,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oméga de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 96 euros.

5.34 %
*8,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide aux Chats Sans Logis, il manque 96 euros.

5.85 %
*9,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h07* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galopin de l'association Aide aux Chats Sans Logis, il manque 95 euros.

69.31 %
*116,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h06* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Aide aux Chats Sans Logis, il manque 31 euros.

5.12 %
*8,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.12 %
*8,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

4.10 %
*131,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Pacco est réussie !*

9.12 %
*18,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

9.12 %
*18,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

*La collecte pour Izina et Bagherra est réussie !*

25.36 %
*61 687 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

*La collecte pour Minette, Mauricette et Linette est réussie !*

4.69 %
*4 318 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something,

4.69 %
*4 318 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

4.69 %
*4 320 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something,

*La collecte pour Oméga, Pirouette, Galopin et Roussette est réussie !
*
5.84 %
*9,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.85 %
*9,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.85 %
*9,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.85 %
*9,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.85 %
*9,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvestre de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0 %
*0,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6.71 %
*214,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.10 %
*20,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

10.11 %
*20,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

1.99 %
*4 837 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

25.70 %
*62 484 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha,

1.24 %
*3 008 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

1.24 %
*3 022 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

5.85 %
*5 394 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something,

5.86 %
*5 398 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

5.86 %
*5 402 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something,

5.87 %
*5 408 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

5.88 %
*5 412 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

5.88 %
*5 418 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

6.06 %
*10,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

6.06 %
*10,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

6.06 %
*10,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

6.06 %
*10,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

6.06 %
*10,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvestre de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.45 %
*1,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

0.45 %
*1,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

0.46 %
*1,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

10.17 %
*325,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 74 chiens du refuge - Association Beta Zajecar
11,65 %
3 jours pour réussir 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

----------


## aurore27

45.05 %
*90,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 138 euros.

12.31 %
*24,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

4.39 %
*10 671 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 155 euros.

26.12 %
*63 508 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 120 euros.

3.34 %
*8 126 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

3.34 %
*8 129 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

8.14 %
*7 500 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 85 euros.

8.14 %
*7 500 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 85 euros.

8.14 %
*7 502 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 85 euros.

8.15 %
*7 504 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

6.54 %
*10,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 95 euros.

6.54 %
*10,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 95 euros.

8.07 %
*13,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvestre de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 93 euros.

18.23 %
*30,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 83 euros.

18.27 %
*30,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 83 euros.

1.15 %
*3,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.15 %
*3,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.15 %
*3,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

12.12 %
*387,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*388,42 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*391,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

57.18 %
*114,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 108 euros.

12.72 %
*25,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

4.59 %
*11 151 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 155 euros.

29.29 %
*71 196 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Les Amis de Samantha, il manque 115 euros.

3.74 %
*9 089 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

3.75 %
*9 110 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

8.63 %
*7 946 cm**3*
de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*2h42* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 85 euros.

10.59 %
*9 750 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h41* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 83 euros.

8.66 %
*7 978 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

6.68 %
*11,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h38* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 95 euros.

6.69 %
*11,23 sachets*
de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h37* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 95 euros.

8.09 %
*13,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvestre de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 93 euros.

18.30 %
*30,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 83 euros.

24.26 %
*40,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 77 euros.

1.30 %
*3,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.31 %
*3,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.31 %
*3,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

12.70 %
*406,45 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour Neptune a échouée. :: 

13.71 %
*27,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

19.30 %
*38,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

*La collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue est réussie !* Mais celle pour Moustique a échouée. :: 

4.66 %
*11 352 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

4.67 %
*11 361 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

4.67 %
*11 364 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.68 %
*11 372 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

*La collecte pour Fleur et Lomo est réussie !* Mais celle pour Cactus a échouée. :: 

9.81 %
*9 042 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

9.81 %
*9 040 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

11.50 %
*10 596 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

9.82 %
*9 048 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

9.83 %
*9 052 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

17.03 %
*15 682 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

*La collecte pour Mimine, Sylvestre et Rudy est réussie !* Mais celle pour Grizou et Fleur a échouée. :: 

1.59 %
*4,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.59 %
*4,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.59 %
*4,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.59 %
*4,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.59 %
*4,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

1.59 %
*4,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.53 %
*464,89 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20.51 %
*41,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

19.32 %
*38,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg d*e granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

7.13 %
*17 350 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

7.14 %
*17 369 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

7.15 %
*17 386 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.19 %
*17 483 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

12.48 %
*11 504 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

12.50 %
*11 514 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

15.88 %
*14 630 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

12.51 %
*11 526 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

12.52 %
*11 536 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

17.08 %
*15 728 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

2.34 %
*6,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

2.34 %
*6,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

2.87 %
*8,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

2.35 %
*6,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

2.35 %
*6,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.25 %
*15,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

17.16 %
*549,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44.81 %
*89,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

19.32 %
*38,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

8.35 %
*20 299 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

8.36 %
*20 321 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

8.36 %
*20 335 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

8.37 %
*20 358 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

13.77 %
*12 692 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

13.79 %
*12 700 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

16.11 %
*14 840 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

13.81 %
*12 718 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

13.81 %
*12 724 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

17.10 %
*15 754 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.13 %
*9,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.52 %
*10,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.57 %
*10,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

2.84 %
*8,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

2.84 %
*8,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.26 %
*15,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

30.43 %
*973,62 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

*1 085,34 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 74 chiens du refuge - Association Beta Zajecar
*38,16 %
moins de 2 jours pour réussir* 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

----------


## aurore27

45.17 %
*90,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 138 euros.

19.94 %
*39,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

9.64 %
*23 428 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 147 euros.

9.64 %
*23 443 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 147 euros.

9.65 %
*23 451 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

9.65 %
*23 458 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

15.09 %
*13 902 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 79 euros,

15.10 %
*13 906 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 79 euros.

21.87 %
*20 148 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 72 euros.

15.10 %
*13 910 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

15.10 %
*13 914 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

17.13 %
*15 776 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.58 %
*10,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 167 euros.

3.62 %
*10,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 167 euros.

4.49 %
*12,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 166 euros.

3.46 %
*9,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

3.46 %
*9,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.27 %
*15,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

39.31 %
*1 258,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.23 %
*90,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 137 euros.

20.16 %
*40,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

9.96 %
*24 230 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 146 euros.

9.99 %
*24 287 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 146 euros.

10 %
*24 319 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

10.01 %
*24 344 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

15.47 %
*14 252 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 78 euros.

15.49 %
*14 272 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 78 euros.

21.98 %
*20 246 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 72 euros.

15.51 %
*14 292 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

15.53 %
*14 302 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

17.13 %
*15 780 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

4.70 %
*13,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h44* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 165 euros.

4.70 %
*13,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h43* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 165 euros.

5.58 %
*16,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h41* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 164 euros.

3.68 %
*10,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

3.69 %
*10,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.28 %
*15,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

41.68 %
*1 333,75 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Beauté* *de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, est réussie !
*
21.10 %
*42,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

21.10 %
*42,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

*La collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir et celle** de Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, est réussie !*

11.91 %
*28 964 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.92 %
*28 976 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

35.79 %
*87 002 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat,

*La collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something, Rouky* *de l'association Someone Not Something et Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans est réussie !*

17.20 %
*15 850 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

16.90 %
*15 562 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

17.17 %
*15 818 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

La collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, a échoué mais *l**a collecte pour Black* *de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot et celle pour Tachon de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot est réussie !
*
4.20 %
*12,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

4.20 %
*12,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.29 %
*15,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

4.20 %
*12,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Copains Félins,

4.20 %
*12,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association Les Copains Félins,

4.20 %
*12,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Les Copains Félins,

45.07 %
*1 442,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 74 chiens du refuge - Association Beta Zajecar
*
48,81 %

20 heures restantes
clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/

*

----------


## aurore27

23.43 %
*46,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

23.43 %
*46,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

18.43 %
*44 814 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

18.45 %
*44 859 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

31.11 %
*90 203 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat,

21.44 %
*19 752 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

21.45 %
*19 762 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

34.21 %
*31 512 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

5.67 %
*16,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

5.67 %
*16,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

6.54 %
*18,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.68 %
*16,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Copains Félins,

5.68 %
*16,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association Les Copains Félins,

5.68 %
*16,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Les Copains Félins,

53.69 %
*1 718,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar*

----------


## aurore27

25.95 %
*51,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

24.65 %
*49,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

20.45 %
*49 757 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

20.48 %
*49 804 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

37.13 %
*90 268 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat,

23.15 %
*21 328 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

34.45 %
*31 728 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

43.80 %
*40 338 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

23.22 %
*21 374 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

23.21 %
*21 392 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

23.24 %
*21 402 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

6.16 %
*17,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6.16 %
*17,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

6.62 %
*19,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

6.17 %
*17,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Copains Félins,

6.17 %
*17,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association Les Copains Félins,

6.18 %
*17,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Les Copains Félins,

56.38 %
*1 804,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar*

----------


## mer064

Cliquez svp!, il ne reste que 7h  
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 74 chiens du refuge - Association Beta Zajecar
*
59,27 %

6 heures restantes
clic/partage svp 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar/*

----------


## aurore27

28.85 %
*57,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 178 euros.

28.87 %
*57,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

22.03 %
*53 557 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 127 euros.

35.40 %
*86 049 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h46* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 105 euros.

1.08 %
*2 630 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

37.19 %
*90 401 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat,

*La collecte pour* *Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy, est réussie !
*
27.88 %
*25 696 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 67 euros.

34.85 %
*32 096 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h38* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 60 euros.

26.95 %
*24 834 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

26.98 %
*24 854 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

8.66 %
*24,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siamine de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 158 euros.

8.66 %
*24,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h32* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 158 euros.

9.93 %
*28,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour JR de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 156 euros.

7.41 %
*21,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Copains Félins,

7.42 %
*21,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association Les Copains Félins,

7.42 %
*21,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Les Copains Félins,

*68.04 %
**2 177,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
**2h26 restantes pour réussir* *la collecte pour les 74 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 1535 euros.
*
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-beta-zajecar*

----------


## mer064

Il ne reste que 2h pour les chiens Beta Zajecar
liquez svp! (j'ai peur...)

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

ptg à l'instant

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 303,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h06*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

39 minutes  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## monloulou

La collecte pour chiens de Serbie - Association Beta Zajecar est réussie !   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## aurore27

:: 

*La collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique est réussie !*

30.70 %
*61,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Minus et Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 est réussie !
*
2.31 %
*5 624 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

37.23 %
*90 505 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat,

2.32 %
*5 639 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.32 %
*5 644 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

29.87 %
*27 524 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

29.90 %
*27 536 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

29.90 %
*27 544 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

*La collecte pour Minette, Siamine et JR est réussie !*

8.29 %
*23,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Copains Félins,

8.30 %
*23,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association Les Copains Félins,

8.30 %
*23,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.55 %
*19,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

32.49 %
*64,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique,

3.28 %
*7 969 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

37.36 %
*90 829 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat,

3.28 %
*7 973 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.28 %
*7 975 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

32.42 %
*29 862 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

32.42 %
*29 862 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

32.42 %
*29 864 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir,

9.10 %
*26,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Copains Félins,

9.10 %
*26,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association Les Copains Félins,

9.10 %
*26,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.82 %
*29,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/

*270,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

48.07 %
*96,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h12* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, il manque 130 euros.

0.45 %
*0,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais,

10.03 %
*24 384 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 146 euros.

38.08 %
*92 579 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stadium de l'association Protect Cat, il manque 101 euros.

8.52 %
*20 713 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

8.53 %
*20 742 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

42.89 %
*39 508 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 53 euros.

42.91 %
*39 526 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h03* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle, il manque 53 euros.

42.91 %
*39 528 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h02* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir, il manque 53 euros.

13.60 %
*39,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h00* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association Les Copains Félins, il manque 150 euros.

13.60 %
*39,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h59* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Copains Félins, il manque 150 euros.

14.18 %
*40,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Les Copains Félins, il manque 149 euros.

1.23 %
*3,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Raffi de l'association Les Copains Félins,

1.23 %
*3,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.23 %
*3,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vichlou de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

7.51 %
*270,48 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa en Belgique, est réussie !*

1.06 %
*1,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais,

2.43 %
*4,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Follow me de l'association Arche et Relais,

*La collecte pour Stadium* *de l'association Protect Cat, est réussie !* Mais celle pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, a échoué.

9.72 %
*23 651 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

9.73 %
*23 657 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

9.73 %
*23 661 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

*La collecte pour Bouba, Roméo et Gaspard est réussie !
*
14.67 %
*13 536 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

*La collecte pour Maya et Elliot a réussi* mais celle pour Timy a échoué.

1.73 %
*4,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raffi de l'association Les Copains Félins,

1.73 %
*4,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.73 %
*4,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vichlou de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.73 %
*4,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

8.94 %
*322 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 470 chiens du refuge de L'association Mariuta en Roumanie
9,37%
3 jours restants 
clic,partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/

----------


## aurore27

41.55 %
*72,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais,

2.74 %
*4,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Follow me de l'association Arche et Relais,

14.18 %
*34 437 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

14.18 %
*34 468 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

14.19 %
*34 490 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

35.18 %
*32 440 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

3.85 %
*11,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

3.86 %
*11,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vichlou de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

5.40 %
*15,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raffi de l'association Les Copains Félins,

3.87 %
*11,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

11.16 %
*401,77 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

41.85 %
*73,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.55 %
*6,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Follow me de l'association Arche et Relais,

19.24 %
*39 244 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

17.94 %
*43 610 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

16.20 %
*39 391 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

66.49 %
*61 256 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

4.86 %
*14,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vichlou de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

6.52 %
*18,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raffi de l'association Les Copains Félins,

8.28 %
*23,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

4.89 %
*14,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

12.01 %
*432,21 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*433,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

58.62 %
*102,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais, il manque 91 euros.

5.48 %
*9,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Follow me de l'association Arche et Relais,

20.92 %
*50 865 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h52* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 129 euros.

20.93 %
*50 894 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 129 euros.

20.94 %
*50 920 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

84.02 %
*77 408 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

9.84 %
*25,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raffi de l'association Les Copains Félins, il manque 158 euros.

9.73 %
*28,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vichlou de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, il manque 156 euros.

10.61 %
*30,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h22* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, il manque 155 euros.

8.78 %
*25,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

14.25 %
*513,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Hashtag est réussie !*

6.10 %
*10,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Follow me de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.87 %
*13,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais,

26.65 %
*64 793 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*Le temps est écoulé pour Disquette, il manque 119 euros !*

40.58 %
*98 666 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*Le temps est écoulé pour Leko, il manque 97 euros !
*
22.52 %
*54 761 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

92.07 %
*84 804 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

22.68 %
*65,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*Le temps est écoulé pour Raffi, il manque 134 euros !
*
23.66 %
*68,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*Le temps est écoulé pour Vichlou, il manque 132 euros !*
30.38 %
*87,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*Le temps est écoulé pour Bambi, il manque 121 euros !*
9.24 %
*26,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

0.26 %
*0,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.26 %
*0,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.26 %
*0,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sida de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

0.26 %
*0,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.27 %
*0,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

17.21 %
*619,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 470 chiens du refuge de L'association Mariuta en Roumanie
*seulement* *17,22 %*
*2* *jours* *restants* 
svp cliquez/partagez pour eux merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/

----------


## aurore27

7.30 %
*12,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Follow me de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.88 %
*13,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais,

*La collecte pour Leko et Disquette est réussie !*

27.08 %
*65 852 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

*La collecte pour Bambi est réussie !*

0.97 %
*902 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

0.98 %
*902 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat,

0.98 %
*904 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

9.41 %
*27,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.15 %
*1,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.15 %
*1,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.15 %
*1,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sida de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.16 %
*1,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.16 %
*1,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

18.60 %
*669,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 470 chiens du refuge de L'association Mariuta en Roumanie
*31,07 %**
moins de 2 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 358,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

12.03 %
*21,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Follow me de l'association Arche et Relais, *il manque 193 euros.*

12.04 %
*21,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais,

47.68 %
*115 961 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30, *il manque 85 euros.*

10 %
*9 216 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat,

10.01 %
*9 218 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

9.66 %
*8 904 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

11.26 %
*32,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h00* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, *il manque 154 euros.*

7.40 %
*12,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h59* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Disquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, *il manque 94 euros.*

7.41 %
*12,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, *il manque 94 euros.*

7.42 %
*12,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h56* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sida de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, *il manque 94 euros.*

7.43 %
*12,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.43 %
*12,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

39.70 %
*1 429,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 470 chiens du refuge de L'association Mariuta en Roumanie
*45,64 %* *
1642,93 kg collectées
3600 kg nécessaires
23 heures restantes 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/*

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Follow Me est réussie !
*
13.59 %
*23,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais,

13.59 %
*23,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte  pour Marcheferais  de l'association Arche et Relais,

*La collecte pour Jacynthe est réussie !*

1.79 %
*5 994 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*331 500 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

11.94 %
*10 998 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat,

12.47 %
*11 484 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

11.95 %
*11 010 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

11.96 %
*11 014 cm* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

*La collecte pour Sida, Disquette, Minette et Candy est réussie !
*
8.96 %
*15,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

8.97 %
*15,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

46.99 %
*1 691,71 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 470 chiens du refuge de L'association Mariuta en Roumanie
*
53,22 %* *
11 heures restantes 



https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/*

----------


## aurore27

15.27 %
*26,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais,

15.28 %
*26,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marcheferais de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.72 %
*25 601 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*331 500 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

14.64 %
*13 488 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat,

14.65 %
*13 496 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

14.65 %
*13 500 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

14.66 %
*13 506 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

12.51 %
*21,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

12.52 %
*21,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

53.23 %
*1 916,38 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, *il manque 2526 euros.*

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/

*2 090,60 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 470 chiens du refuge de L'association Mariuta en Roumanie
*
78,71 %* *

7 heures restantes 



https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/*

----------


## aurore27

28.08 %
*49,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais,

16.93 %
*29,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marcheferais de l'association Arche et Relais,

13.22 %
*43 847 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*331 500 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

19.01 %
*17 508 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

19.02 %
*17 518 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat,

17.08 %
*15 734 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

17.09 %
*15 744 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

19.25 %
*32,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

19.26 %
*32,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

81 %
*2 846,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, *il manque 1026 euros.

*Cliquez, ptg, svp,*
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

*

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 470 chiens du refuge de L'association Mariuta en Roumanie
*
83,02 %* *

il reste moins de 3 heures

 SVP 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...manie-mariuta/*

----------


## mer064

(Même si je n'interviens pas, je clique 4/jour, j'ai toujours peur que la collecte échoue  :: )

Cliquez svp 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

28.39 %
*49,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h56* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais, il manque 157 euros.

20.65 %
*36,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marcheferais de l'association Arche et Relais,

18.19 %
*60 363 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*331 500 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy, il manque 181 euros.

25.22 %
*23 236 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 69 euros.

41.22 %
*38 024 cm**3*de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Les Ptits Filous, il manque 69 euros.

19.04 %
*17 536 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

19.06 %
*17 558 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

21.23 %
*35,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacynthe de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 80 euros.

21.26 %
*35,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minus de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 80 euros.

85.88 %
*3 091,87 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h46* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 470 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 763 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,*
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*3 277,01 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h54*

----------


## mer064

Collecte de Roumanie réussie!  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Collecte de Roumanie réussie!


 :: Super merci à tous !

----------


## aurore27

::  Super pour la collecte !

*La collecte pour Infante est réussie !
*
24.91 %
*43,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcheferais de l'association Arche et Relais,

*La collecte pour Sauvageonne est réussie !*

6.41 %
*15 587 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat,

*La collecte pour Meunière et Damon est réussie !
*
35.27 %
*32 484 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

35.27 %
*32 486 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

35.27 %
*32 490 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

*La collecte pour Jacynthe et Minus est réussie !*

1.37 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

1.38 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

1.38 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

1.38 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

1.38 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

6.58 %
*11,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Parki de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

2.98 %
*126,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 260 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

*184,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 260 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

36.43 %
*63,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h06* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcheferais de l'association Arche et Relais, il manque 140 euros.

0.73 %
*0,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

0.74 %
*0,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

26.61 %
*64 683 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h02* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat, il manque 119 euros.

0.66 %
*1 600 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

0.67 %
*1 635 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

53.71 %
*49 476 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*1h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 43 euros.

53.75 %
*49 508 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*1h56* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 43 euros,

53.77 %
*49 530 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

7.56 %
*12,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 94 euros,

7.65 %
*12,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h52* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 94 euros,

8.04 %
*13,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 93 euros,

17.87 %
*30,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 83 euros,

0.94 %
*1,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emilie de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

0.95 %
*1,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choni de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

0.95 %
*1,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zita de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

7.14 %
*12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

8.53 %
*14,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Parki de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

5.32 %
*229,65 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 102 chiens de l'Association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne
6,79 %
293,36 kg de croquettes collectées 
4320 kg nécessaires

il ne reste que 3 jours, la collecte avance peu, svp cliquez partagez merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Marcheferais de l'association Arche et Relais est réussie !*

6.46 %
*6,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

6.48 %
*6,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

*La collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat est réussie !
*
3.85 
*9 388 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.87 %
*9 411 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.88 %
*9 429 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.89 %
*9 456 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

*La collecte pour Nala et Mickey de l'association Les P'tits Filous est réussie !
*
78.36 %
*72 296 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

*La collecte pour Nala, Damon, Bouchon et Mickey* *de l'association Les P'tits Filous est réussie !
*
5.38 %
*9,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zita de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

5.43 % 
*9,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choni de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

5.44 %
*9,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emilie de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

7.25 %
*12,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

20.86 %
*35,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Parki de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

8.24 %
*356,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.07 %
*8,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

8.07 %
*8,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky,

4.76 %
*11 599 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

4.79 %
*11 644 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

4.80 %
*11 671 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

4.81 %
*11 691 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

*La collecte pour* * Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous est réussit !*

1.23 %
*1 160 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.27 %
*1 172 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.48 %
*12,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

7.50 %
*12,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zita de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

7.85 %
*13,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choni de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

7.93 %
*13,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emilie de l'association Les Amis de Pacha,

20.99 %
*35,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Parki de l'association Les P'tits Filous,

9.52 %
*411,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 102 chiens de l'Association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne

11,38 %
491,82 kg de croquettes collectées 
4320 kg nécessaires

il reste moins de 3 jours
svp cliquez partagez merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

----------


## aurore27

12.73 %
*12,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky, il manque 110 euros.

30.02 %
*30,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h38* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky, il manque 88 euros.

7.85 %
*19 083 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 150 euros.

7.85 %
*19 093 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 150 euros.

6.88 %
*16 726 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir  la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

6.89 %
*16 756 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

6.31 %
*5 816 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.14 %
*7 502 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.39 %
*19,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lechat de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 90 euros.

11.40 %
*19,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choni de l'association Les Amis de Pacha, il manque 90 euros.

11.42 %
*19,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emilie de l'association Les Amis de Pacha, il manque 90 euros.

11.43 %
*19,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zita de l'association Les Amis de Pacha, il manque 90 euros.

23.07 %
*38,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Parki de l'association Les P'tits Filous, il manque 78 euros.

11.72 %
*506,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Blanchette et Lucky* *de l'association Le Sanctuaire de Lucky est réussit !
*
6.20 %
*12,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscotte de l'association Groupe Pegasia,

*La collecte pour Cachou et Bagherra* *de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans est réussit !*

21.40 %
*52 056 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

21.43 %
*52 105 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,


*La collecte pour Lechat* *de l'association Les P'tits Filous est réussit !
*
16.32 %
*15 066 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.37 %
*15 082 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.40 %
*15 110 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

19.68 %
*18 126 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,


*La collecte pour Lechat, Emilie, Zita et Parki est réussit* mais celle pour Choni a échoué.

3.92 %
*6,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yaman de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.69 %
*9,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Silver de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.70 %
*9,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.71 %
*9,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

28.90 %
*48,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

15.80 %
*682,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 4547 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 102 chiens de l'Association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne

19,72 %
851,72 kg de croquettes collectées 
4320 kg nécessaires

*il* *reste* *moins* *de* *2* *jours*  :: 
Cette collecte n'avance pas, svp cliquez partagez merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

----------


## aurore27

10.55 %
*21,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscotte de l'association Groupe Pegasia, il manque 224 euros.

23.98 %
*58 295 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 124 euros.

23.98 %
*58 301 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 124 euros.

19.61 %
*18 060 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 75 euros.

19.62 %
*18 072 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 75 euros.

19.62 %
*18 074 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

19.74 %
*18 178 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.28 %
*12,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 94 euros.

7.28 %
*12,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yaman de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 94 euros.

8.44 %
*14,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 93 euros.

29.04 %
*48,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 72 euros.

34.04 %
*57,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Silver de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 67 euros.

21.46 %
*927,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 4242 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.25 %
*22,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscotte de l'association Groupe Pegasia, il manque 222 euros.

24.82 %
*60 352 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 122 euros.

24.86 %
*60 444 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 122 euros.

20.52 %
*18 902 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h52* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 74 euros.

20.55 %
*18 936 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 74 euros.

20.58 %
*18 964 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

20.61 %
*18 986 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.28 %
*13,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 93 euros.

8.30 %
*13,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yaman de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 93 euros.

8.46 %
*14,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h46* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 93 euros.

29.09 %
*48,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h44* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 72 euros.

34.09 %
*57,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h43* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Silver de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 67 euros.

23.69 %
*1 023,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 4121 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.38 %
*0,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.39 %
*0,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charbonnette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

*La collecte pour Vagabond et Théo de* *l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, est réussie !
*
0.74 %
*1 834 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

*La collecte pour Athos  et Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum est réussie !**
*
23.58 %
*21 738 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

23.62 %
*21 780 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

*La collecte pour Princesse, Opaline, Silver, Chanel, Yaman de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir est réussie !
*
0.20 %
*0,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

0.21 %
*0,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

0.22 %
*0,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

0.23 %
*0,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association K-nelle,

0.23 %
*0,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

0.24 %
*0,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

28.31 %
*1 222,81 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3872 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 102 chiens de l'Association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne

*30,92 %**

21 heures restantes*  :Frown: *

svp*  ::  ::  :: https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 102 chiens de l'Association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne

*36,45 %**

10 heures restantes  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/*

----------


## mer064

10h et ça n'avance pas vite..., cliquez svp!  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

10.34 %
*10,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

10.35 %
*10,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charbonnette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

14 %
*34 067 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

36.74 %
*33 850 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

36.77 %
*33 868 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.27 %
*5,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

3.28 %
*5,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.28 %
*5,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.29 %
*5,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

8.66 %
*14,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association K-nelle,

3.29 %
*5,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

36.52 %
*1 577,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3428 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

10.98 %
*10,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

11 %
*11 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charbonnette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

15.54 %
*37 804 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

38.25 %
*35 238 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

38.29 %
*35 268 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.63 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.65 %
*6,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

3.65 %
*6,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

5.22 %
*8,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

8.70 %
*14,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association K-nelle,

3.68 %
*6,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

39.71 %
*1 715,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3256 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 102 chiens de l'Association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne

*42,22 %**

6 heures restantes 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/*

----------


## aurore27

13.37 %
*13,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 109 euros.

13.37 %
*13,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charbonnette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 109 euros.

73.66 %
*179 057 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 43 euros.

43.53 %
*40 100 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 53 euros.

43.55 %
*40 114 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 52 euros.

6.76 %
*11,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 94 euros.

6.76 %
*11,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 94 euros.

6.76 %
*11,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 94 euros.

7.09 %
*11,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle, il manque 94 euros.

8.85 %
*14,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association K-nelle, il manque 92 euros.

5.11 %
*8,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

49.87 %
*2 154,44 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2707 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 502,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h46*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

17.77 %
*17,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 103 euros.

17.78 %
*17,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charbonnette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 103 euros.

0.20 %
*0,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titine de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu

*La collecte de couvertures pour Neige est réussie !
*
0.31 %
*764 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans croquettes Fixes,

0.32 %
*786 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

46.29 %
*42 648 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 50 euros.

46.37 %
*42 718 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 50 euros.

7.10 %
*11,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h23* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 94 euros.

7.11 %
*11,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h22* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 94 euros.

7.13 %
*11,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h21* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle, il manque 94 euros.

7.13 %
*11,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans, il manque 94 euros.

8.93 %
*15,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association K-nelle, il manque 92 euros.

7.16 %
*12,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

60.36 %
*2 607,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 320 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h16* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2141 euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 102 chiens de l'Association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne

*64,83 %**

il reste 1h30  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/*

----------


## mer064

:: https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

----------


## aurore27

18.77 %
*18,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour Charbonnette, il manque 97 euros !

30.77 %

*30,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour Suzie, il manque 87 euros !

0.73 %

*1,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titine de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

0.73 %

*1,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.14 %

*2 762 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans croquettes Fixes,

1.14 %

*2 772 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

1.15 %

*2 784 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

1.15 %

*2 797 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

La collecte de niche pour D'Artagnan et Aramis est réussie !

La collecte de nourriture pour Bagherra, Minette est réussie !

11.94 %

*20,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour Vagabond, il manque 89 euros !

12.34 %

*20,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour Gaspard, il manque 89 euros !

27.35 %

*45,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour Cachou, il manque 74 euros !

0.62 %

*1,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.63 %

*1,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butch de l'association Les Amis De Pacha,

0.64 %

*1,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.85 %

*13,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

La collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne est réussie !

1.84 %

*77,41 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

18.77 %
*18,7**7 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour Charbonnette, _il manque 97 euros !_

30.77 %
*30,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour Suzie, _il manque 87 euros !_

0.73 %
*1,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 he**ures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titine de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

0.73 %
*1,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.14 %
*2 762 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans croquettes Fixes,

1.14 %
*2 772 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

1.15 %
*2 784 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

1.15 %
*2 797 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

*La collecte de niche pour D'Artagnan et Aramis est réussie !
*
*La collecte de nourriture pour Bagherra, Minette est réussie !
*
11.94 %
*20,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
_Le temps est écoulé pour Vagabond, il manque 89 euros !
_
12.34 %
*20,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
_Le temps est écoulé pour Gaspard, il manque 89 euros !_
27.35 %
*45,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
_Le temps est écoulé pour Cachou, il manque 74 euros !_

0.62 %
*1,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.63 %
*1,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butch de l'association Les Amis De Pacha,

0.64 %
*1,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.85 %
*13,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

*La collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association* *Cambiando Miradas en Espagne est réussie !
*
1.84 %
*77,41 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## mer064

Collecte pour les chiens d'Espagne réussie!  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Collecte pour les chiens d'Espagne réussie!


c'était chaud, merci pour eux et merci à tous, bravo !

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Charbonnette et Suzie est réussie !*

1.43 %
*2,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titine de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

3.21 %
*5,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.88 %
*4 569 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans croquettes Fixes,

1.88 %
*4 570 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

1.88 %
*4 573 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

1.88 %
*4 574 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Cachou, Vagabond et Gaspard est réussie !
*
2.55 %
*4,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.55 %
*4,29 sachets de viande offertes*
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

13.12 %
*22,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butch de l'association Les Amis De Pacha,

79.46 %
*133,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Chats du Pays d'Ornans,

2.51 %
*105,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/

*214,65 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*222,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour ré

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie
6,01 %
4 jours restants 
Clic/partage svp pour les 4200 kg de croquettes nécessaires, merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*267,94 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

9.93 %
*17,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titine de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, _il manque 198 euros._

4.50 %
*7,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

6.21 %
*15 091 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans croquettes Fixes, _il manque 153 euros._

8.31 %
*20 197 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h03* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, _il manque 149 euros._

5.95 %
*14 464 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

5.95 %
*14 478 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

23.68 %
*21 969,01 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Théo est réussie !
*
20.50 %
*34,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leko de l'association 4 Pattes 30, _il manque 81 euros._

31.61 %
*53,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h52* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponnette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, _il manque 69 euros._

41 %
*68,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butch de l'association Les Amis De Pacha, _il manque 60 euros._

6.44 %
*270,32 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie
11,86 %
3 jours restants 
Clic/partage svp 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte pour Titine est réussie !*

5.18 %
*9,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

7.31 %
*12,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daylight de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

*La collecte pour Charlie et Toupie est réussie !
*
6.92 %
*16 840 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

6.93 %
*16 850 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

6.93 %
*16 856 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

6.94 %
*16 864 cm2* de couvertures offertes 
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

*La collecte de niche pour Clapton est réussie !*

1.31 %
*1 214 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association l'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte de viandes pour Leko, Pomponnette et Butch est réussie !
*
0.44 %
*0,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

0.44 %
*0,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

0.45 %
*0,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

0.45 %
*0,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

12.10 %
*508,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## aurore27

10.70 %
*18,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

8.72 %
*15,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daylight de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

13.19 %
*32 075 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,


13.92 %
*33 830 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

10.77 %
*26 189 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

10.78 %
*26 216 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

7.01 %
*6 458 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association l'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

2.62 %
*4,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

2.63 %
*4,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

2.63 %
*4,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

7.13 %
*7,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

14.17 %
*23,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

2.67 %
*4,49 sachets d*e viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

14.64 %
*615,03 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*632,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10.97 %
*19,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

9.54 %
*16,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daylight de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

14.79 %
*35 954 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

15.27 %
*37 122 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

12.48 %
*30 341 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

12.49 %
*30 379 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

8.89 %
*8 190 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association l'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

5.32 %
*8,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

5.32 %
*8,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes

5.35 %
*8,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

6.08 %
*10,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

14.25 %
*23,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

3.90 %
*6,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

15.06 %
*632,41 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie
15,16 %
il reste moins de 3 jours 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*646,54 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

18.35 %
*32,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h45* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, _il manque 179 euros_.

10.96 %
*19,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daylight de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

20.23 %
*49 170 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h42* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, il manque _130 euros._

21.25 %
*51 650 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h40* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, il manque _128 euros._

15.30 %
*37 193 cm2*
de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2*
de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

15.34 %
*37 289 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

12.19 %
*11 230 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association l'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

6.75 %
*11,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, il manque _94 euros._

6.76 %
*11,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h32* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, il manque _94 euros._

7.32 %
*12,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h29* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, il manque _94 euros._

14.34 %
*24,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, il manque _87 euros._

17.48 %
*29,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, il manque _84 euros._

0.44 %
*0,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something,

0.45 %
*0,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

0.46 %
*0,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

0.47 %
*0,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something,

6.62 %
*11,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

15.69 %
*659,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie

*17,36 %
*
*2* *jours* *restants*  :Frown: 

 :: clic/partage svp 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Candy est réussie !*

13.20 %
*23,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daylight de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

13.20 %
*23,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nougatine a échouée* mais celle pour Bobby est réussie !*

21.43 %
*52 097 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

23.61 %
*57 406 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

27.41 %
*25 242 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

16.69 %
*15 376 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

16.70 %
*15 378 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Léon, Charlie, Nougatine, Bobby et Toupie est réussie !
*
2.15 %
*3,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

2.15 %
*3,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

2.15 %
*3,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Someting,

6.77 %
*11,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes,

8 %
*13,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something,

2.16 %
*3,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

19.32 %
*811,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*898,53 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie

*29,97 %
**
il reste moins 2 jours 

clic/partage svp 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 314,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

41.05 %
*71,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h10* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daylight de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, _il manque 129 euros_

18.45 %
*32,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

51.16 %
*124 382 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, _il manque 80 euros_

51.19 %
*124 446 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h03* restantes pour réussirla collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, _il manque 80 euros_

37.15 %
*34 222 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h00* restantes pour réussirla collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, _il manque 58 euros._

28.17 %
*25 954 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nux l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

28.20 %
*25 980 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

9.15 %
*15,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes, _il manque 92 euros_

9.16 %
*15,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something, _il manque 92 euros_.

9.17 %
*15,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h52* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Someting, _il manque 92 euros_.

9.70 %
*16,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something, _il manque 92 euros_.

14.04 %
*23,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something, _il manque 87 euros_.

9.21 %
*15,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

33.65 %
*1 413,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie

*39,84 %
**
22 heures restantes



https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/*

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour Daylight a échouée.

39.90 %
*69,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

La collecte pour Léon et Stella a échouée.

1.78 %
*4 352 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

8.01 %
*19 484 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2  d*e couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nux l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

1.82 %
*4 438 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

1.85 %
*4 490 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte de niche pour Nyx est réussie !*

36.08 %
*33 244 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nux l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

36.13 %
*33 282 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

36.15 %
*33 308 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Rouky et Cactus est réussie* mais celles pour Lomo, Fleur et Stella a échoué.

4.01 %
*6,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

4.01 %
*6,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat,

6.88 %
*11,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something,

7.18 %
*12,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsy de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

21.87 %
*36,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something,

73.88 % 
*3 102,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie

*76,54 %
**
11 heures restantes

 SVP

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*3 390,15 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

*Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie

81,73 %

il reste 6 heures pour réussir la collecte, on peut y arriver 

* ::  :: *

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/*

----------


## aurore27

49.07 %
*85,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, il manque _112 euros_.

11.05 %
*26 873 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, _il manque 145 euros_

11.06 %
*26 881 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nux l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _145 euros_

4.76 %
*11 565 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

4.76 %
*11 573 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

46.51 %
*42 844 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nux l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _50 euros_

46.52 %
*42 854 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _50 euros_

46.54 %
*42 870 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

12.10 %
*20,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque _89 euros_

12.11 %
*20,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat, il manque _89 euros_

22.28 %
*37,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _79 euros_

23.10 %
*38,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _78 euros_

60.30 %
*101,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsy de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque _41 euros_

87.02 %
*3 654,75 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association SOS Remember Me, il manque _818 euros_

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

*Pour les 350 chiens du refuge Remember Me en Roumanie

87,31 %

il reste moins de 3 heures



https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...d-remember-me/*

----------


## Cojo

cliqué

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*3 709,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h56*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

54.24 %
*94,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, il manque _101 euros

_0.89 %
*0,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.91 %
*0,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Watson de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

11.57 %
*28 103 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h11* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nux l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _144 euros

_18.70 %
*45 465 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, _il manque 132 euros

_5.83 %
*14 168 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

5.84 %
*14 193 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

49.66 %
*45 742 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*1h00* restante pour réussir la collecte pour Nux l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _47 euros_

49.69 %
*45 772 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*58 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _47 euros_

49.72 %
*45 802 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

12.81 %
*21,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*55 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meunière de l'association Protect Cat, il manque _88 euros_

14.46 %
*24,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*53 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque _87 euros_

22.39 %
*37,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*52 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _79 euros
_
23.14 %
*38,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*50 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _78 euros

_60.54 %
*101,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*48 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsy de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque _40 euros

_0.65 %
*1,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nollie de l'association Les Ti'chats,

0.66 %
*1,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chester de l'association Les Ti'chats

0.66 %
*1,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

0.66 %
*1,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coco de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

2.38 %
*3,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charline de l'association Les Ti'chats

*La collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association Remember Me est réussie !*

0.22 %
*7,65 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association chiens des rues de Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Zaza est réussie !*

9.71 %
*9,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.13 %
*2,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* 
de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Watson de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.14 %
*2,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Nyx, Nux et Miriel est réussie !
*
18.77 %
*45 630 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

6.85 %
*16 648 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

6.85 %
*16 663 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

87.84 %
*80 822 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte pour Meunière, Biloute, Mauricette, Neige et Mitsy est réussie !*

1.25 %
*2,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nollie de l'association Les Ti'chats,

1.25 %
*2,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chester de l'association Les Ti'chats,

1.26 %
*2,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

1.26 %
*2,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coco de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

2.44 %
*4,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charline de l'association Les Ti'chats,

1.26 %
*2,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.59 %
*20,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Association for the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

collecte remember me réussie  ::

----------


## aurore27

6.61 %
*6,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Watson de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

10.07 %
*10,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

6.63 %
*6,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

22.42 %
*54 515 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

11.33 %
*27 546 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

11.34 %
*27 575 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte pour la niche de Lovely est réussie !*

3.68 %
*6,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nollie de l'association Les Ti'chats,

3.69 %
*6,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

3.70 %
*6,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coco de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

5.35 %
*8,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charline de l'association Les Ti'chats,

7.70 %
*12,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chester de l'association Les Ti'chats,

3.72 %
*6,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.66 %
*58,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Association for the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...f-animals-bak/

*73,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

27.40 %
*27,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Watson de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

30.15 %
*30,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.68 %
*7,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

22.70 %
*55 195 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

12.26 %
*29 810 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

12.28 %
*29 861 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

4.25 %
*7,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coco de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

4.26 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nollie de l'association Les Ti'chats,

4.27 %
*7,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu,

5.39 %
*9,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charline de l'association Les Ti'chats,

7.75 %
*13,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chester de l'association Les Ti'chats,

4.31 %
*7,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.12 %
*74,32 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Association for the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...f-animals-bak/

*77,77 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*150,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

28.23 %
*28,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Watson de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque _90_ euros.

34.55 %
*34,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque _82_ euros.

13.62 %
*13,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

39.27 %
*95 470 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _99_ euros.

15.69 %
*38 144 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

15.72 %
*38 210 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

1.29 %
*1 216 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

2.59 %
*2 388 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

7.65 %
*12,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nollie de l'association Les Ti'chats, il manque _94_ euros.

7.67 %
*12,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charline de l'association Les Ti'chats, il manque _94_ euros.

7.68 %
*12,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, il manque _94_ euros.

7.73 %
*13,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coco de l'association Chats errants du val du crenu, il manque _94_ euros.

11.59 %
*19,48 sachets* de viande offertes 
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h03* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chester de l'association Les Ti'chats, il manque _90_ euros. 

7.79 %
*13,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.35 %
*152,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 70 chiens des rues - Association BAK en Serbie
5,29 %
2 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...f-animals-bak/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Watson et Margot est réussie !
*
21.45 %
*21,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.78 %
*1,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

0.79 %
*1,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Lovely est réussie !
*
27.06 %
*65 807 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

28.26 %
*68 698 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

*La collecte de niche pour Grigri est réussie !*

11.05 %
*10 196 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

9.44 %
*8 698 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

9.48 %
*8 732 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Nollie, Charline, Zoé, Coco et* *Chester est réussie !
*
6.66 %
*11,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte d'Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.71 %
*11,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

9.73 %
*16,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

12.58 %
*21,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.35 %
*24,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

6.77 %
*11,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.30 %
*220,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*221,04 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

21.80 %
*21,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.09 %
*1,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

1.10 %
*1,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

29.13 %
*70 833 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

29.16 %
*70 909 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

11.82 %
*10 888 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

11.64 %
*10 722 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

11.66 %
*10 748 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

7.63 %
*12,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte d'Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.65 %
*12,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

9.80 %
*16,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

12.60 %
*21,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.43 %
*24,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

7.72 %
*12,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.94 %
*243,01 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26.50 %
*26,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.61 %
*2,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

1.61 %
*2,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

34.66 %
*84 257 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

34.67 %
*84 272 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

23.08 %
*21 262 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

14.16 %
*13 038 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

14.16 %
*13 044 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

11.88 %
*19,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte d'Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.88 %
*19,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.53 %
*24,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

17.05 %
*28,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

19.83 %
*33,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.94 %
*18,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

15.35 %
*537,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83.14 %
*83,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*53 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassandre de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque _22_ euros.

2.13 %
*3,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

2.14 %
*3,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

47.82 %
*119 269 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*48 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _85_ euros.

81.92 %
*199 138 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*47 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _30_ euros.

0.90 %
*2 205 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something,

0.94 %
*2 310 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

37.86 %
*34 864 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*41 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _58_ euros.

17.04 %
*15 738 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

17.11 %
*15 764 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

13.37 %
*22,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*36 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte d'Athos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque _88_ euros.

17.19 %
*28,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*35 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siameuse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque _84_ euros.

19.93 %
*33,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*33 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Porthos de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque _81_ euros.

20.61 %
*34,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*32 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odaline de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _81_ euros.

36.80 %
*61,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*30 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour D'Artagnan de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque _64_ euros.

0.17 %
*0,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

0.18 %
*0,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

0.19 %
*0,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

0.20 %
*0,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

13.32 %
*22,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

26.76 %
*936,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Cassandre est réussie !
*
25.84 %
*45,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

3.11 %
*5,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

3.11 %
*5,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Clapton et Odaline est réussie !
*
5.12 %
*12 455 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something,

9.81 %
*23 855 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle,

*La collecte de niche pour Félix est réussie !
*
21.39 %
*19 708 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

21.40 %
*19 710 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

21.40 %
*19 712 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Porthos, Athos, Odaline, D'Artagnan et Siameuse est réussie !
*
1.79 %
*3,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

1.80 %
*3,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

1.80 %
*3,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

1.80 %
*3,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail,

13.53 %
*22,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

33.80 %
*1 182,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 70 chiens des rues - Association BAK en Serbie
37,86 %
10 heures restantes  :: 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...f-animals-bak/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 393,62 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## mer064

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

Cliquez svp, il ne reste que 5h pour réussir  ::

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 70 chiens des rues - Association BAK en Serbie
*
46,50 %*
*4* *heures* *restantes*  ::  :: 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...f-animals-bak/

----------


## mer064

Ca beugue chez moi (surtout chez animalweb je crois), il me dit de venir cliquer dans 1h  :: 

Cliquez svp, il ne reste plus que 2h pour les chiens de Serbie...

https://www.animalwebaction.com/don-gratuit/croquettes/

----------


## aurore27

45.59 %
*79,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque _120_ euros.

5.96 %
*10,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

5.96 %
*10,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

19.30 %
*46 923 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h43* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cactus de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _131_ euros.

27.42 %
*66 648 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h41* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association K-nelle, il manque _118_ euros.

0.08 %
*205 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

0.09 %
*205 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

84.24 %
*77 592 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*1h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _5_ euros.

35.91 %
*33 080 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

35.92 %
*33 088 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

11.69 %
*19,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miriel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _90_ euros.

11.70 %
*19,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h29* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nyx de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _90_ euros.

14.06 %
*23,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h28* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque _87_ euros.

44.44 %
*74,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _56_ euros.

48.64 %
*81,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail, il manque _52_ euros.

0.30 %
*0,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brume de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

0.31 %
*0,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

0.31 %
*0,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Main Alapatte,

58.76 %
*2 056,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h15 restantes* pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie, il manque _2166_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...f-animals-bak/

il reste 20 minutes  :Frown:   ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte pour Gaspard a échoué *mais celle de Cactus est réussie.*

2.02 %
*4 944 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

2.04 %
*4 968 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

*La collecte de niche pour Pupuce est réussie !*

40.09 %
*36 942 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

40.13 %
*36 960 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

La collecte de nourriture pour Nyx et Miriel a échoué, celle pour Aramis, Clapton et Lovely est réussie !

1.02 %
*1,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brume de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

1.04 %
*1,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

1.04 %
*1,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Main Alapatte,

1.04 %
*1,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Main Alapatte,

1.05 %
*1,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Main Alapatte,

*La collecte de granulés pour Léonie est réussie !
*
15.77 %
*27,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

6.66 %
*11,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

6.67 %
*11,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

*La collecte pour les 70 chiens de* *l'association For the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie est réussie !*

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie pour les chiens de Serbie  ::

----------


## monloulou

Nouvelle collecte pour 75 chiens du Maroc - Association Mira
0,19 %
7,78 kg de croquettes offertes
4000 kg nécessaires 
7 jours restants 
clic, partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement/

----------


## aurore27

18.89 %
*33,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

9.24 %
*16,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

9.24 %
*16,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

7.99 %
*19 437 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures pour réussir* la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

8.03 %
*19 518 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

51.91 %
*47 808 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
11h restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

51.97 %
*47 872 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Brume est réussie !
*
4.33 %
*7,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Main Alapatte,

4.35 %
*7,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Main Alapatte,

4.36 %
*7,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Main Alapatte,

15.58 %
*26,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

2.29 %
*91,51 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26 %
*45,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

9.96 %
*17,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

9.97 %
*17,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

9.74 %
*23 689 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

9.77 %
*23 760 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

55.18 %
*50 832 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

55.25 %
*50 898 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

7.32 %
*12,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Main Alapatte,

7.35 %
*12,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Main Alapatte,

17.57 %
*29,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

19.15 %
*32,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Main Alapatte,

3.09 %
*123,62 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26.34 %
*46,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

10.77 %
*18,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

10.78 %
*18,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

11.69 %
*28 416 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something,

11.70 %
*28 445 cm2*de couvertures offertes 
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something,

70.83 %
*65 202 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

90.29 %
*83 164 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

10.07 %
*16,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Main Alapatte,

10.08 %
*16,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Main Alapatte,

19.23 %
*32,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Main Alapatte,

20.68 %
*49,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

4.07 %
*162,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49.59 %
*86,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonami de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque _111_ euros.

11.70 %
*20,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

11.71 %
*20,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

14.06 %
*34 189 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _140_ euros.

26.34 %
*64 022 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h52* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _120_ euros,

La collecte de niches pour Coton et Charlie est réussie !

2.45 %
*2 302 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Albert de l'association Les Ti'chats,

La collecte de nourriture pour Chipie est réussie !

14.43 %
*24,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Main Alapatte, il manque _87_ euros.

16.18 %
*27,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h45* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Main Alapatte, il manque _85_ euros.

67.47 %
*113,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h44* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association Les pattounes du coeur, il manque _33_ euros.

7.05 %
*281,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Bonami est réussie !
*
14.79 %
*25,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

12.53 %
*21,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

32.87 %
*36 909 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Lomo de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _109__ euros.

_26.40 %
*64 173 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque 89_ euros.

_*La collecte de niche pour Albert est réussie !
*
6.58 %
*6 118 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonka de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de nourriture pour Patou est réussie !*

32.95 %
*55,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Main Alapatte, il manque 68 _euros__._

37.12 %
*62,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Main Alapatte, il manque 64_ euros.

_0.23 %_
_*0,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

0.23 %
*0,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bakhita de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

0.24 %
*0,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

0.25 %
*0,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ron de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,
_
_8.34 %
*333.58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira au Maroc
8,39 % 
6 jours restants 
clic, partage svp merci 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement/

----------


## aurore27

17.56 %
*30,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

15.03 %
*26,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Lomo et Rouky est réussie !
*
3.48 %
*8 458 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something,

3.81 %
*9 264 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something,

52.50 %
*48 362 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonka de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de nourriture pour Princesse et Canelle est réussie !*

2.64 %
*4,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bakhita de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

3.52 %
*5,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

6.81 %
*11,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

37.13 %
*62,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ron de l'association Les pattounes du coeur,

9.81 %
*392,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*444,76 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

11,15 %
6 jours restants
clic/partage svp merci

----------


## aurore27

23.06 %
*40,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h22* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sylvie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque _169_ euros.

21.39 %
*37,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

16.10 %
*39 164 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h16* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _136_ euros.

24.97 %
*60 706 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mauricette de l'association Someone Not Something, il manque _122_ euros.

*La collecte de nourriture de Ron est réussie !
*
36.71 %
*61,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h12* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance de l'association Les pattounes du coeur, il manque _64_ euros.

36.94 %
*62,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h10* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bakhita de l'association Les pattounes du coeur, il manque _64_ euros.

59.08 %
*99,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _42_ euros.

11.41 %
*199,64 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie,

12.21 %
*488,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Sylvie est réussie !*

22.96 %
*40,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Fleur et Mauricette est réussie !
*
0.40 %
*842 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

0.40 %
*1 006 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

13.44 %
*12 382 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joanna de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de nourriture pour Bakhita, Coton et Chance est réussie !
*
0.30 %
*0,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.31 %
*0,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.19 %
*10,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

12.15 %
*20,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.34 % 
*0,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

23.85 %
*417,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie,

13.69 %
*547,75 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.17 %
*54,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

7.81 %
*18 980 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

7.82 %
*19 023 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

*La collecte de niche pour Joanna est réussie !
*
14.72 %
*13 588 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toffee de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

6.56 %
*11,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.11 %
*13.62 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.43 %
*15,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

16.21 %
*27,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.35 %
*10,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

27.53 %
*481,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie,

14.18 %
*567,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*594,43 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

*613,52 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

33.96 %
*59,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

10.49 %
*25 495 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

10.50 %
*25 543 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

25.48 %
*23 472 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toffee de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

11.41 %
*19,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

14.50 %
*24,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

28.33 %
*47,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

34.37 %
*57,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

32.84 %
*55,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

30.90 %
*540,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie,

15.44 %
*617,56 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement

----------


## aurore27

59.82 %
*104,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tornado de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque _88_ euros.

19.80 %
*48 149 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Pupuce de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _130_ euros.

20.12 %
*48 907 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coton de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _130_ euros.

36.75 %
*33 856 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toffee de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de nourriture pour Thor est réussie !*

17.11 %
*28,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque _84_ euros.

34.50 %
*57,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque _67_ euros.

40.50 %
*68,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque _60_ euros.

32.90 %
*55,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

34.51 %
*603,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie,

17.15 %
*685,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Vous ne trouvez pas que ça beugue? (à moins qu'ils aient passé à l'heure d'été...)
je dois attendre 47minutes alors qu'il est 19h13 et que je n'ai pas cliqué à 18H....

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Tornado est réussie !*

0.07 %
*0,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association Syrou,

0.08 %
*0,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Pupuce et Coton est réussie !
*
57.50 %
*52 968 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toffee de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de nourriture pour Pepito est réussie !
*
33.19 %
*55,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

40.43 %
*707,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie,

18.78 %
*751,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.44 %
*2,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association Syrou,

1.44 %
*2,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

1.88 %
*4 575 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nollie de l'association Association Les Ti'chats

*La collecte de niche pour Toffee est réussie !
*
23.85 %
*21 970 cm3* de niche offertes
*92 106 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de nourriture pour Olivia est réussie !
*
0.74 %
*1,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olina de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

0.74 %
*1,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

0.75 %
*1,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safran de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

0.75 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oreo de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

47.73 %
*835,21 kg de croquettes offertes*
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie,

20.05 %
*801,97 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*957,57 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Sirène est réussie !*

6.60 %
*11,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Nollie est réussie !
La collecte de niche pour Victoria est réussie !
La collecte de nourriture pour Olina, Orion, Oreo et Safran est réussie !*

56.36 %
*986,33 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 1681 euros.

29.16 %
*1 166,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.69 %
*16,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

0.13 %
*198 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussirla collecte pour Olaf de l'association Ani'meaux,*

*10.23 %*
**17,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*20 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gretta de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

10.28 %
*17,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*20 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

60.24 %
*1 054,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*20 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 1531 euros.

30.57 %
*1 222,81 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.32 %
*28,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

16.86 %
*25 292 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Ani'meaux,

14.72 %
*24,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gretta de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

14.74 %
*24,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

62.40 %
*1 092,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 1448 euros.

31.70 %
*1 268,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiots de l'association Axi Hope France en Roumanie

73,41 %

9 heures restantes
clic/partage svp  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/5424/croquettes-sos-chiots-roumanie-axi-hope-france/

----------


## aurore27

18.87 %
*33,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures r*estantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

4.48 %
*18 802 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*420 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de couvertures pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

37.67 %
*56 516 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Ani'meaux,

25.79 %
*43,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gretta de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

25.81 %
*43,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets d*e viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

74.81 %
*1 309,24 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 750 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens (dont la plupart sont des chiots) de l'Association Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 970 euros.

31.82 %
*1 272,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

:: La collecte pour les chiots de l'association Axi Hope France en Roumanie est réussie, merci !


N'oublions pas les 75 chiens de l'association Mira au Maroc :
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 334,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

::  *Youpi pour les chiens et chiots de l'association Axi Hope France !
*
22.87 %
*40,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*36 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou, il manque _169_ euros.

16.47 %
*69 164 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*420 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de couvertures pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

87.05 %
*130 650 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Ani'meaux,

43.76 %
*73,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*31 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gretta de l'association Coeur de Pattounes, il manque _48_ euros.

45.50 %
*86,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*30 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty de l'association Coeur de Pattounes, il manque _41_ euros.

0.90 %
*1,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Dream'Rescue

0.95 %
*1,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Wook de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours,

33.69 %
*1 347,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc, il manque _3714_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 439,41 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Magique est réussie !
*
60.55 %
*105,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfie de l'association Dorey,

60.55 %
*105,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

72.82 %
*305 837 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*420 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

*La collecte de niche pour Olaf est réussie !*

10.66 %
*16 032 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigre de l'association Ani'meaux,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Betty, Gretta, Wook et Blanco et réussie !
*
6.40 %
*10,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obiwan de l'association Help Doggy,

6.40 %
*10,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

36.37 %
*1 454,68 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc, il manque _3564__ euros.

_​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61.28 %
*107,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfie de l'association Dorey,

61.29 %
*107,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

76.23 %
*320 191 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*420 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

14.16 %
*21 252 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigre de l'association Ani'meaux,

7.92 %
*13,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obiwan de l'association Help Doggy,

7.93 %
*13,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

39.71 %
*1 588,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc, il manque _3377__ euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65.03 %
*113,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfie de l'association Dorey,

73.21 %
*128,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

80.22 %
*336 922 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*420 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

18.66 %
*27 990 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigre de l'association Ani'meaux,

9.91 %
*16,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obiwan de l'association Help Doggy,

9.92 %
*16,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

46.53 %
*1 861,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc, il manque _2995__ euros._

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com_
_

----------


## mer064

Dites-moi, Est-ce que je suis la seule à avoir un beug sur ce site?

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Alfie est réussie !
*
77.35 %
*135,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

2.38 %
*4,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eddie de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Olivia est réussie !
*
11.04 %
*33 140 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

34.50 %
*51 752 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigre de l'association Ani'meaux,

17.57 %
*29,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obiwan de l'association Help Doggy,

17.58 %
*29,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy,

58.89 %
*2 355,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc, il manque _2303__ euros.

_​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira au Maroc

65,02%

10 heures restantes  ::  svp

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira au Maroc

69,54 %

6 heures restantes  ::  svp

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira au Maroc

75,82 %
plus que 3 heures pour réussir la collecte  :: 

clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement/

----------


## aurore27

78.74 %
*137,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey, il manque _47_ euros.

10.52 %
*18,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eddie de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Savanna est réussie !*

0.36 %
*1 086 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

57.02 %
*85 530 cm3* de niche offertes
*150 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h30* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigre de l'association Ani'meaux, il manque _65_ euros.

*La collecte de nourriture pour Obiwan est réussie !*

29.08 %
*48,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h28* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Help Doggy, il manque _60_ euros.

0.64 %
*1,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours,

0.65 %
*1,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Ani'meaux,

78.05 %
*3 121,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc, il manque _1230_ _euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

COLLECTE MAROC. REUSSIE
nouvelle collecte. Chiens de. Roumanie
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...escue-mission/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Gladys est réussie* !

39.97 %
*69,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eddie de l'association Dorey,

27.17 %
*81 510 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

*La collecte de niche pour Tigre est réussie !
La collecte de nourriture pour Sauvageonne est réussie !
*
9.77 %
*16,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours,

11.58 %
*19,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Ani'meaux,

*La collecte pour* *les 75 chiens de l'association Mira Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement au Maroc est réussie !
*
3.82 %
*137,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*225,61 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour 170 chiens du refuge de Georgania en Roulanie
6,87 %
3 jours restants 
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...escue-mission/

----------


## aurore27

46.74 %
*81,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eddie de l'association Dorey, il manque _117_ euros.

39.72 %
*119 174 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque _121_ euros.

27.14 %
*45,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours, il manque _62_ euros.

37.83 %
*63,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*168 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Ani'meaux, il manque _53_ euros.

8.36 %
*300,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Eddie est réussie !*

1.29 %
*2,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bingo de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Pepito est réussie !*

1.57 %
*4 706 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Loulou et Pépite est réussie !*

0.77 %
*1,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stich de l'association Arche de Vera,

0.77 %
*1,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabin de l'association Arche de Véra,

0.78 %
*1,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association Arche de Véra,

0.79 %
*1,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Arche de Véra,

10.18 %
*366,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie, il manque _4527_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.20 %
*14,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bingo de l'association Dorey,

9.94 %
*29 844 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.82 %
*8,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabin de l'association Arche de Véra,

3.83 %
*8,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association Arche de Véra,

3.85 %
*8,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Arche de Véra,

5.74 %
*12,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stich de l'association Arche de Vera,

14.69 %
*528,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie, il manque _4300__ euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12.44 %
*21,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bingo de l'association Dorey,

19.39 %
*58 194 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.95 %
*23,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stich de l'association Arche de Vera,

11.11 %
*24,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association Arche de Véra,

11.50 %
*24,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Arche de Véra,

17.46 %
*37,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabin de l'association Arche de Véra,

18.85 %
*678,68 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie, il manque _4090__ euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...escue-mission/

*893,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 170 chiens du refuge de Georgania en Roumanie
28,84 %
il reste moins de 2 jours  :: 
clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...escue-mission/

----------


## aurore27

17.27 %
*30,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bingo de l'association Dorey, il manque _181_ euros.

33.46 %
*100 387 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*300 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque _134_ euros.

*La collecte de nourriture pour Stitch est réussie !
*
14.78 %
*31,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association Arche de Véra, il manque _93_ euros.

19.46 %
*42,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabin de l'association Arche de Véra, il manque _87_ euros.

60.20 %
*130,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Arche de Véra, il manque _43_ euros.

0.10 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

0.11 %
*0,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

0.11 %
*0,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olain de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

0.11 %
*0,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Arche de Véra,

32.44 %
*1 167,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie, il manque _3406__ euros._

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 170 chiens du refuge de Georgania en Roumanie

41,75 %

il reste 21 heures  :: 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...escue-mission/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Bingo est réussie !
*
7.85 %
*13,74 kg* de granulés offerts
* 175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

1.24 %
*2,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Thor est réussie !*

4.08 %
*13 458 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*330 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de nourriture pour Esmeralda, Gabin, Grisouille et Olin est réussie !

2.23 %
*4,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.23 %
*4,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

2.23 %
*4,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Arche de Véra,

42.92 %
*1 545,24 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie, il manque _2877__ euros._

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*3 132,28 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 170 chiens du refuge de Georgania en Roumanie

88,12 %  on y est presque

il reste 7 heures  :: merci

cliquez svp, essayez parfois plusieurs clics possible  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...escue-mission/

----------


## isabelle75

Collecte réussie pour les 170 chiens de Giorgiana (roumanie) ! super pour les loulous  ::

----------


## mer064

oui, super!!!  :: 

Et on continue pour tous les autres!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait allez on y croit pour tous les autres.

----------


## aurore27

57.23 %
100,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey, il manque _97_ euros.

4.10 %
*7,17 kg*
de granulés offerts
*175 kg*
de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Dorey,

22.89 %
*75 546 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*330 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h28* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque _170_ euros.

15.35 %
*33,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles, il manque _92_ euros.

15.84 %
*34,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h24* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Arche de Véra, il manque _91_ euros.

24.44 %
*52,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h23* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque _82_ euros.

0.20 %
*0,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bonheur de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.21 %
*0,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.21 %
*0,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

0.21 %
*0,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

*La collecte* *pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's en Roumanie est réussie !*

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Nouvelle collecte

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Charlinette est réussie !
*
4.62 %
*8,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Dorey,

4.63 %
*8,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

4.64 %
*8,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

36.93 %
*121 893 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*330 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Rouky, il manque _117_ euros !

*La collecte de nourriture pour Grisette, Puma et Prince est réussie !
*
0.74 %
*1,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonheur de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.75 %
*1,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.76 %
*1,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

0.76 %
*1,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

1.42 %
*85,11 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V.  en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*287,32 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

15.63 %
*27,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Dorey,

8.24 %
*14,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

8.24 %
*14,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de couvertures pour Rouky est réussie !
*
4.66 %
*10,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonheur de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.67 %
*10,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

4.68 %
*10,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.65 %
*12,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.83 %
*290,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43.59 %
*76,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h21* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisouille de l'association Dorey, il manque 124 euros.

9.74 %
*17,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

9.74 %
*17,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

5.98 %
*12,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h12* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonheur de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 102 euros.

5.97 %
*12,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h11* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 102 euros.

15.23 %
*32,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 92 euros.

63.39 %
*136,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 40 euros.

0.40 %
*0,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.40 %
*0,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.41 %
*0,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.41 %
*0,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

7.17 %
*430,35 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Grisouille est réussie !*

10.40 %
*18,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

10.40 %
*18,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Sauvageonne, Caramel, Bonheur et Emma est réussie !
*
0.92 %
*2 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.93 %
*2 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.93 %
*2,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

9.29 %
*557,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

Fait

----------


## aurore27

12.94 %
*22,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

12.94 %
*22,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

6.59 %
*14,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

6.60 %
*14,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

6.61 %
*14,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

58.96 %
*127,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

13.63 %
*817,88 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.08 %
*24,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

14.10 %
*24,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

10.03 %
*21,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

10.03 %
*21,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

10.85 %
*23,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

59.07 %
*127,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

14.44 %
*866,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*875,47 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

41.29 %
*72,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulé  nécessaires
*49 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey, il manque _129_ euros.

16.60 %
*29,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Diabolo et Papy est réussie !
*
52.38%
*113,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*45 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t), il manque _52_ euros.

52.54 %
*113,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*44 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t), il manque _52_ euros.

0.05 %
*0,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabel de l'association Chats Heureux,

0.05 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Chats Heureux,

0.06 %
*0,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Franny de l'association Chats Heureux,

0.06 %
*0,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.07 %
*0,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

16.73 %
*1 004,03 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS pour 500 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie

18,29 %

2 jours restants  :: 

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Ever est réussie !
*
20.19 %
*35,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Dorothée et Lorine est réussie !
*
1.43 %
*3,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabel de l'association Chats Heureux,

1.43 %
*3,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Chats Heureux,

1.43 %
*3,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Franny de l'association Chats Heureux,

1.43 %
*3,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

11.34 %
*24,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

19.50 %
*1 170,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque _6762_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.10 %
*78,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures restantes pour réussir* la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

2.27 %
*4,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabel de l'association Chats Heureux,

2.28 %
*4,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Chats Heureux,

2.28 %
*4,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Franny de l'association Chats Heureux,

2.29 %
*4,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires 
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

11.44 %
*24,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

19.90 %
*1 194,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque _6728_ euros._

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 293,55 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 324,38 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*

----------


## aurore27

47.68 %
*83,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

3.46 %
*7,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabel de l'association Chats Heureux,

3.47 %
*7,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Chats Heureux,

3.49 %
*7,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Franny de l'association Chats Heureux,

4.70 %
*10,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

11.54 %
*24,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

22.07 %
*1 324,38 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque _6546_ _euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS pour 500 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie

29,55 %

il reste moins de 2 jours pour réussir la collecte 

clic/partage svp merci  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## aurore27

60.49 %
*105,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey, il manque _87_ euros.

*La collecte de nourriture pour Maya est réussie !*

5.69 %
*12,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque _102_ euros.

14.42 %
*31,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabel de l'association Chats Heureux, il manque _93_ euros.

32.70 %
*70,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Chats Heureux, il manque _73_ euros.

51.42 %
*111,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Franny de l'association Chats Heureux, il manque _53_ euros.

34.87 %
*2 091,97 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie, il manque _5472_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de granulés pour Gertrude est réussie !*

*La collecte de nourriture pour Onyx, Mabel, Néo et Franny est réussie !*

2.11 %
*4,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Chats Heureux,

2.11 %
*4,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de la collecte pour Ludo de l'association Chats Heureux,

5.61 %
*12,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magy de l'association Chats Heureux,

57.59 %
*3 455,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie, il manque 3563_ euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS pour 500 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie

*66,88 %*

*il* *reste* *11* *heures* pour réussir la collecte 

clic/partage svp merci  ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## monloulou

SOS pour 500 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie

*94,50 %**

il reste 4 heures pour réussir la collecte de 6000kg de croquettes, on peut y arriver !

clic/partage svp merci on y est presque 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-ev/?modal=1*

----------


## dogeorge

COLLECTE RÉUSSIE

une nouvelle démarre
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

----------


## Cojo

c'est fait n'oubliez pas d'aller cliquer.
Quelques minutes de votre temps mais tellement pour eux.

----------


## aurore27

0.09 %
*4,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

12.31 %
*26,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h12* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Chats Heureux, il manque _95_ euros.

12.33 %
*26,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h10* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludo de l'association Chats Heureux, il manque _95_ euros.

68.44 %
*147,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magy de l'association Chats Heureux, il manque _35_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
*https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## isabelle75

je suis tellement soulagée que la collecte pour les 500 chiens de fourrière soit réussie, ils vont pouvoir enfin se nourrir ! ces femmes qui leur consacrent leur temps, leur vie, c'est incroyable de voir cela surtout par les temps qui courent où les gens sont pour beaucoup devenues individualistes, heureusement qu'ils y à encore de braves personnes et surtout qui ont du coeur ! milles merci à toutes ces personnes qui se battent au quotidien pour leurs loulous et qui font le maximum pour les sauvés  ::

----------


## mer064

On continue! 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

2.69 %
*145,45 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Ludo, Marty et Magy est réussie !
*
0.92 %
*1,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piccolo de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.93 %
*2 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébuleuse de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.93 %
*2 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Prince de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.93 %
*2,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lula de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

5.25 %
*15 366 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4.06 %
*219,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

2.60 %
*5,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piccolo de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.62 %
*5,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébuleuse de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.63 %
*5,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Prince de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.63 %
*5,69 sachets* de viande offertes 
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lula de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

12.65 %
*37 038 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.44 %
*48 113 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

1.58 %
*4 615 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

1.59 %
*4 658 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

5.22 %
*11,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Prince de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

5.22 %
*11,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébuleuse de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

5.23 %
*11,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piccolo de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

18.19 %
*39,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lula de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

5.63 %
*303,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.94 %
*17,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piccolo de l'association Adopte Un Matou, il manque _100_ euros.

7.94 %
*17,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Prince de l'association Adopte Un Matou, il manque _100_ euros.

12.57 %
*27,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébuleuse de l'association Adopte Un Matou, il manque _95_ euros.

20.15 %
*43,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lula de l'association Adopte Un Matou, il manque _87_ euros.

0.05 %
*0,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

0.06 %
*0,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charky de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

0.06 %
*0,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

0.02 %
*0,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

16.73 %
*48 952 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

2.83 %
*8 296 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

2.84 %
*8 312 cm2 de couvertures offertes*
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

8.53 %
*460,45 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19.78 %
*57 862 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

6.29 %
*18 410 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

6.29 %
*18 416 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

2.39 %
*31,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Piccolo, Petit Prince, Nébuleuse et Lula est réussie !*

5.11 %
*11,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charky de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

7.53 %
*16,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

12.63 %
*27,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

11.50 %
*621,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque _6691_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-anda/?modal=1

*988,02 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda

20,76 %

il reste moins de 2 jours  :Frown: 

svp clic/partage, merci pour les toutous

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

----------


## aurore27

21.40 %
*62 614 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _154_ euros.

14.98 %
*43 827 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

20.86 %
*61 033 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

0.85 %
*1,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*125 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Suzue de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

5.52 %
*71,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

53.66 %
*115.92 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charky de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues, il manque _51_ euros.

44.63 %
*96,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues, il manque _60_ euros.

47.42 %
*102,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues, il manque _57_ euros.

0.33 %
*0,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.34 %
*0,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

0.34 %
*0,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

26.90 %
*1 452,94 kg* de croquettes offertes 
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque _5526_ _euros._

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de couvertures pour Charlie est réussie !*_

_19.69 %
*57 625 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

22.93 %
*67 083 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

3.62 %
*4,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*125 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Suzue de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

5.53 %
*71,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Charky, Fanny et Aria est réussie !*
_
_1.20 %
*2,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

1.19 %
*2,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.19 %
*2,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

29.64 %
*1 600,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque _5319_ _euros._

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda

32,85 %

il reste 21 heures   :Frown: 

svp clic/partage merci  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

----------


## aurore27

34.50 %
*100 945 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

26.54 %
*77 655 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

51.79 %
*64,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*125 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Suzue de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

19.01 %
*247,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

4.92 %
*10,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

4.95 %
*10,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

22.05 %
*47,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

38.68 %
*2 088,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque _4637__euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda

on est seulement à 42,59 % et il reste 9 heures   :Frown: 

svp clic/partage merci  ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

----------


## aurore27

35.06 %
*102 587 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

30.61 %
*89 593 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

55.88 %
*69,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*125 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Suzue de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

19.02 %
*247,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

7.28 %
*15,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.28 %
*15,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

22.25 %
*48,07 sachets de viandes offertes*
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

44.78 %
*2 418,09 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque _4175_ _euros._

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda

47,06 % 

il reste 6 heures   :Frown: 

svp clic/partage merci ​ ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

----------


## mer064

Cliquez svp, il ne reste que 5h pour les chiens du refuge Alina et Anda

49,80 pour 100

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda

*54*,*95%*

il reste *moins* *de* *2* *heures* 

svp ​ ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

----------


## aurore27

38.68 %
*113 190 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _120_ euros.

34.26 %
*100 257 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

58.85 %
*73,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*125 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* estants pour réussir la collecte pour Suzue de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

0.07 %
*0,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nimbus de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.07 %
*0,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.07 %
*0,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.07 %
*0,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.03 %
*247,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

0.07 %
*0,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.07 %
*0,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

9.19 %
*19,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque _99_ euros.

9.18 %
*19,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque_ 99_ euros.

31.73 %
*68,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois, il manque _74_ euros.

55.45 %
*2 994,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque _3368_ _euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Collecte ROUMANIE. Reussie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouvelle collecte
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de couverture pour Grigri est réussie !
*
39.28 %
*114 921 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres,

0.78 %
*2 283 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.78 %
*2 287 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.78 %
*2 287 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

0.78 %
*2 288 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* e couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

59.98 %
*74,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*125 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzue de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager,

0.72 %
*1,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nimbus de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.72 %
*1,45 kg* de granulés offerts 
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

3.16 %
*6,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.72 %
*1,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.05 %
*247,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

0.72 %
*1,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.72 %
*1,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Charly, Roméo et Corso est réussie !*

2.72 %
*6,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

2.76 %
*6,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.34 %
*8 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.81 %
*83,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association espagnole El refugio canino de Leo,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS croquettes pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne
18,32 %
3 jours restants 
merci pour clics/partages svp

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

*273,11 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

43.91 %
*128 484 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association S.O.S Chats Libres, il manque _110_ euros.

28.08 %
*82 158 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

4.25 %
*12 426 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

4.25 %
*12 437 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

4.25 %
*12 447 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de granulés pour Suzue est réussie !*

6.48 %
*12,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nimbus de l'association SOS Cheval,

6.74 %
*13,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.67 %
*11,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

2.44 %
*4,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.07 %
*247,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

2.44 %
*4,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

2.44 %
*4,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

7.31 %
*17,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque _112_ euros.

11.47 %
*27,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h52* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque _107_ euros.

18.68 %
*44,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque _98_ euros.

0.40 %
*0,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Chats libres niçois,

0.40 %
*0,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats libres niçois,

0.40 %
*0,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

*La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda a été réussi hier !
*
24.44 %
*351,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association espagnole El refugio canino de Leo,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS croquettes pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne
34,33 %
2 jours restants 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de couvertures pour Félix est réussie !
*
30.65 %
*89 671 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

5.70 %
*16 674 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

5.70 %
*16 691 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

6.14 %
*17 975 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

*La collecte de granulés pour Nimbus est réussie !*

6.76 %
*13,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.68 %
*11,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

3.12 %
*6,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.08 %
*248,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

3.12 %
*6,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

3.12 %
*6,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Pépère, Féline, Papatte et Hannibal est réussie !
*
2.27 %
*4,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats libres niçois,

2.27 %
*4,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

35.22 %
*507,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens espagnols de l'association El refugio canino de Leo,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.43 %
*103 654 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

7.52 %
*22 005 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

7.53 %
*22 031 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

7.54 %
*22 053 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

12.14 %
*24,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.69 %
*11,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

4.04 %
*8,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.09 %
*248,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

4.05 %
*8,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

4.05 %
*8,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.31 %
*11,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

23.72 %
*51,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats libres niçois,

43.75 %
*629,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens espagnols de l'association El refugio canino de Leo, il manque _1013_ euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.29 %
*132 517 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

12.69 %
*37 132 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

10.03 %
*29 344 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

10.10 %
*29 431 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

12.51 %
*25,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.69 %
*11,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

4.98 %
*9,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.10 %
*248,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

5 %
*10 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

5 %
*10,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

13.04 %
*28,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

24.05 %
*51,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats libres niçois,

55.90 %
*804,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens espagnols de l'association El refugio canino de Leo, il manque _794__ euros.

_Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

*805,68 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

50.26 %
*144 019 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*55 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t), il manque _100_ euros.

12.80 %
*37 475 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

12.82 %
*37 521 cm2  de couvertures offertes*
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

12.85 %
*37 609 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

12.96 %
*25,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours restants pour réussir* la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.88 %
*11,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.89 %
*11,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.12 %
*248,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

5.90 %
*11,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

5.90 %
*11,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

44.51 %
*96,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*43 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois, il manque _60_ euros.

61.52 %
*132,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*41 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Chats libres niçois, il manque _42_ euros.

0.81 %
*1,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

62.79 %
*904,14 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens espagnols de l'association El refugio canino de Leo, il manque _670__ euros._

0.33 %
*19,56 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS croquettes pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne

66,72 %

il reste 22 heures pour réussir la collecte

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

----------


## monloulou

SOS croquettes pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne

70,01 %

il reste 11 heures pour réussir la collecte  :: 

clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

----------


## monloulou

SOS croquettes pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne

82,95 %

il reste 9 heures pour réussir la collecte  :: 

clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

(j'espère vraiment que collecte se termine vite car 2 autres collectes sont ouvertes pour les chiens de Roumanie)

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Dorothée est réussie !

63.96 %
*187 153 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

18.79 %
*54 993 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

18.80 %
*55 023 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

28.92 %
*57,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

13.67 %
*27,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

9.09 %
*18,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.14 %
*248,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

8.46 %
*16,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

8.47 %
*16,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

La collecte de nourriture pour Bagherra, Mimine et Roussette est réussie !

14.46 %
*31,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

42.77 %
*92,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.19 %
*0,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Heroes de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.19 %
*0,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Warrior de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.20 %
*0,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Youmala de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

82.96 %
*1 194,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens espagnols de l'association El refugio canino de Leo, il manque _307__ euros.

_0.10 %_
_*4,81 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

3.69 %
*221,56 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64.04 %
*187 373 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

19.06 %
*55 791 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

19.08 %
*55 841 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

28.98 %
*57,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harceli de l'association SOS Cheval,

13.67 %
*27,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

9.09 %
*18,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.14 %
*248,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

8.66 %
*17,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

8.65 %
*17,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

14.58 %
*31,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

42.81 %
*92,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.45 %
*0,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Heroes de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.47 %
*1,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Youmala de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.48 %
*1,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Warrior de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

83.40 %
*1 200,89 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens espagnols de l'association El refugio canino de Leo, il manque _299__ euros.

_0.93 %
*44,81 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

3.86 %
*231,64 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*1 229,31 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

SOS croquettes pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne

89,72 %

il reste *3* *heures* pour réussir la collecte  ::  ::  svp


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...canino-de-leo/

----------


## monloulou

::  la collecte pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne est réussie, merci !

Continuons pour les autres  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## mer064

:: 

Et on continue!

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Diabolo est réussie !

31.06 %
*91004 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

31.12 %
*91 055 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

La collecte de granulés pour Harceli est réussie !

16.85 %
*33,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

11.65 %
*23,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

20.80 %
*270,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

11.66 %
*23,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

11.66 %
*23,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

La collecte de nourriture pour Leila et Tigrou est réussie !

10.11 %
*21,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heroes de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.12 %
*21,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Warrior de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.50 %
*27 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Youmala de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte pour 60 chiens du refuge LEO en Espagne est réussie !

5.43 %
*260,58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

6.99 %
*419,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Le refuge d'Ildiko en Roumanie a 275 chiens à nourrir 

clic/partage svp merci

8,03 %

3 jours restants 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...ml#post3181559

----------


## aurore27

34.30 %
*100 381 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorine de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

34.32 %
*100 410 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*92 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Un Nid, à Toi(t),

19.86 %
*39,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gracieuse de l'association SOS Cheval,

12.69 %
*25,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

20.81 %
*270,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

12.69 %
*25,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

12.70 %
*25,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

13.19 %
*28,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heroes de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

13.20 %
*28,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Warrior de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

13.20 %
*28,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Youmala de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

8.13 %
*390,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie,

7.86 %
*471,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 275 chiens du refuge d'Ildiko en Roumanie

12,14 %

2 jours restants 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Lorine et Papy, est réussie !

7.32 %
*21 418 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

7.32 %
*21 432 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de granulés pour Gracieuse est réussie !

16.97 %
*33,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval,

23.22 %
*301,83 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

14.57 %
*29,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

14.57 %
*29,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

La collecte de nourriture pour Heros, Warrior et Youmala, est réussie !

8.11 %
*19,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

9.02 %
*19,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipette de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

12.20 %
*585,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie, il manque _5901_ euros.

9.33 %
*560,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 275 chiens du refuge d'Ildiko en Roumanie

23,32 %

il reste moins 2 jours  :: 

clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## aurore27

18.96 %
*55 484 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h11* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque _159_ euros.

20.12 %
*58 878 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque _156_ euros.

18.15 %
*36,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h07* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arkos de l'association SOS Cheval, il manque _164_ euros.

24.64 %
*320,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

18.15 %
*36,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

18.15 %
*36,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

16.25 %
*39,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h02* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque _101_ euros.

17.79 %
*38,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipette de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque _89_ euros.

28.59 %
*1 372,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie, il manque _4759_ euros.

11.01 %
*660,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Féline et Papatte est réussie !

1.26 %
*3 287 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Phénix,

1.25 %
*3 310 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires*
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

La collecte de granulés pour Arkos est réussie !

25.43 %
*330,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur,

19.03 %
*38,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

19.04 %
*38,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

La collecte de nourriture pour Minos et Chipette est réussie !

0.83 %
*1,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Océane de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.83 %
*2 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.84 %
*2,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

32.48 %
*1 559,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie, il manque _4538_ _euros.

_11.20 %
*671,71 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 275 chiens du refuge d'Ildiko en Roumanie

39,54 %

20 heures restantes

clic/partage svp  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## aurore27

7.01 %
*18 560 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Phénix,

7.71 %
*20 501 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires*
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

39.09 %*
*508,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur, il manque _674_ euros.

21.47 %
*42,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

21.47 %
*42,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

4.99 %
*11,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Océane de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.64 %
*13,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

27.30 %
*65,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.77 %
*12,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*208 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Les Petits Loulous du Centre,

44.58 %
*2 140,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie, il manque _3724_ euros.

12.45 %
*747,03 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 275 chiens du refuge d'Ildiko en Roumanie

44,59 %

il reste 10 heures pour réussir cette collecte

clic/partage svp merci   ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## aurore27

8.76 %
*23 269 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Phénix,

8.76 %
*23 323 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

39.59 %
*514,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur, il manque _668_ euros_.

_22. 07 %
*44,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

22.08 %
*44,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

6 %
*14,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Océane de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

6 %
*14,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

27.40 %
*65,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

6.94 %
*14,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*208 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Les Petits Loulous du Centre,

47.67 %
*2 287,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie, il manque _3517_ euros.

13.49 %
*809,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...?dongratuit=ok

*2 327,16 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

20.56 %
*54 698 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Phénix, il manque _141_ euros.

11.71 %
*31 164 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

40.80 %
*530,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulyan de l'association SOS ferme de l'horreur, il manque _655_ _euros__._

22.84 %
*45,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

22.84 %
*45,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

15 %
*36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque _102_ euros.

23.33 %
*56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Océane de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque _92_ euros. 

27.55 %
*66,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque _87_ euros.

8.80 %
*18,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*208 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Les Petits Loulous du Centre,

54.15 %
*2 599,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea en Roumanie, il manque _3082_ euros.

13.91 %
*834,75 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Cliquez svp, 

40 minutes pour les chiens d'Ildiko en Roumanie 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## monloulou

La collecte pour les 275 chiens du refuge d'Ildiko en Roumanie est réussie  ::  mercii !!


Une autre collecte est en cours pour les 170 chiens du refuge d'Antonia en Roumanie
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-save-animals/
15,29 %
3 jours restants 
clic/partage svp

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Black est réussie !

21.29 %
*56 629 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2  de couvertures nécessaires*
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

La collecte de granulés pour Ulyan est réussie !

27.62 %
*55,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval,

25.25 %
*50,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

La collecte de nourriture pour Océane, Micky et Noé est réussie !

0.89 %
*2,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Inès de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.89 %
*2,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraut de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

9.09 %
*21,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

39.05 %
*81,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*208 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Les Petits Loulous du Centre,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 275 chiens de l'association Animal Shields Oradea est réussie !

15.52 %
*930,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-save-animals/

*1 147,82 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Arès est réussie !

30.48 %
*60,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour H'Alembra de l'association SOS Cheval, il manque 140 euros.

30.48 %
*60,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

12.98 %
*31,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 103 euros.

34.64 %
*83,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraut de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 79 euros.

38 %
*91,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Inès de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 75 euros.

68.73 %
*142,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*208 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h32* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Les Petits Loulous du Centre, il manque 40 euros. 

20.99 %
*1 259,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.53 %
*1 549 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Chats libres niçois,

0.54 %
*1 586 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

60.97 %
*121,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Les heures sont écoulées pour la collecte de granulés d'H'Alembra, il manque *79* euros !

31.31 %
*62,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

0.67 %
*1,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue,

16.63 %
*39,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Fripou, il manque *91* euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Inès, Noiraut et Jazz est réussie !

0.34 %
*0,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.36 %
*0,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.37 %
*0,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit coeur de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

21.43 %
*1 286,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *6600* euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.38 %
*21 566 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Chats libres niçois,

7.38 %
*21 596 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

La collecte de granulés pour H'Alembra est réussie !

37.25 %
*74,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

7.49 %
*13,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue,

La collecte de nourriture pour Fripou est réussie !

20.01 %
*48,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20.73 %
*49,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit coeur de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

21.94 %
*52,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

28.63 %
*1 717,58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *5996* euros !
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.59 %
*22 150 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Chats libres niçois,

7.59 %
*22 223 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

37.29 %
*74,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval,

7.70 %
*13,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue,

20.44 %
*48,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20.73 %
*49,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit coeur de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

21.95 %
*52,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

28.82 %
*1 733,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *5980* *euros !*

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-save-animals/

*1 955,73 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

24.66 %
*72 158 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Chats libres niçois, il manque *147* euros !

10.90 %
*31 900 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

37.71 %
*75,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elegance de l'association SOS Cheval, il manque *125* euros !

10.30 %
*18,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue,

27.96 %
*67,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque *87* euros !

32.05 %
*76,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque *82* euros !

34.28 %
*82,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit coeur de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque *79* euros ! 

35.31 %
*2 118,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *5435* euros !*

*0 %
*0,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Alisa en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Lucky est réussie !

15.18 %
*44 408 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

La collecte de granulés pour Elégance est réussie !

13.01 %
*22,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue,

La collecte de nourriture pour Maman, Minounette et Petit coeur est réussie !

41.42 %
*2 544,57 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *4838* *euros* *!

*7.51 %
*112,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Alisa en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28.62 %
*83 744 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

18.40 %
*32,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue,

7.27 %
*17,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

47.95 %
*2 877,09 kg de croquettes offertes*
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *4395* *euros* *!

*11.86 %
*177,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Alisa en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-save-animals/

*3 587,91 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

40.70 %
*119 101 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois, il manque *116* euros !

22.90 %
*40,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue, il manque *135* euros !

19.70 %
*47,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque *97* euros !

66.09 %
*3 965,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *2849* *euros* *!
*
12.56 %
*188,41 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Alisa en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Il reste 1 heure  ::  ::  ::  

78,76 %

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-save-animals/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imals/?modal=1

Reste 54' ::

----------


## aurore27

42.32 %
*123 843 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*57 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois, il manque *113 euros !
*
0.15 %
*462 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.18 %
*549 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

23.97 %
*41,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*54 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue, il manque *134 euros !

*0.16 %
*0,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kia de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.17 %
*0,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hollywood de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

23.52 %
*56,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*50 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque *92 euros !
*
0.03 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

85.53 %
*5 131,77 kg* de croquettes offertes
*6 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*49 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie, il manque *1216* *euros* *!*

13.64 %
*204,63 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Alisa en Serbie, il manque *2138* euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

La collecte pour le refuge d'Antonia en Roumanie est réussie  ::  merci !!



Continuons SVP avec la collecte pour les 40 chiens du refuge de Zvezdana en Serbie
15,27 %
22 heures restantes
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-serbie-alisa/

----------


## aurore27

42.77 %
*125 134 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois, il manque *112 euros !

Le temps est écoulé pour Corso, il manque juste les sous pour réussir sa collecte.
*
1.02 %
*3 019 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessairesréussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.04 %
*3 047 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.04 %
*52,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaufrette de l'association Dream' Rescue, il manque *123 euros !

Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Gaufrette, il ne manque que les sous !

*0.66 %
*1,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kia de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.67 %
*1,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hollywood de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

37.32 %
*89,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*00 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque *92 euros !

Le temps est écoulé pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette, il ne manque que les sous !*

0.63 %
*1,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

La collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Antonia Save Animals en Roumanie est réussie !

15.29 %
*229,44 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 500 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Alisa en Serbie, il manque *2097 euros !*

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Corso est réussie !

1.23 %
*3 612 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.24 %
*3 636 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Gaufrette est réussie !

0.78 %
*1,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kia de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.79 %
*1,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hollywood de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourriture pour Choupette est réussie !

0.95 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 40 chiens de l'association Alisa en Serbie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.25 %
*32 921 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2  de couvertures nécessaires*
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.49 %
*19 006 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.37 %
*18,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kia de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

18.86 %
*33,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg de granulés nécessaires*
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hollywood de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

8 %
*19,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

2.19 %
*105,09 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...entru-animale/

*140,69 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

11.75 %
*34 374 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

9.99 %
*29 235 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.92 %
*22,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kia de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

18.95 %
*33,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hollywood de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

13.56 %
*32,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

5.02 %
*241,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie, il manque *6383* euros.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 260 chiens du refuge de Oliviu en Roumanie

9,65 %

il reste moins de 2 jours et ça avance très peu

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...entru-animale/

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

16.31 %
*47 639 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque *164* euros !

14.38 %
*43 559 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

20.42 %
*35,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h23* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kia de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque *140* euros !

24.98 %
*43,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hollywood de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque *132* euros !

38.55 %
*92,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h19* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque *74* euros !

0.69 %
*1,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Melman de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

22.23 %
*1 067,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie, il manque *5227* euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de couvertures pour Roussette est réussie !
*
31.26 %
*91 467 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

*La collecte de granulés pour Kia et Hollywood est réussie !
*
4.20 %
*7,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Urose de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.20 %
*7,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

*La collecte de nourriture pour Chipie est réussie !*

12.91 %
*27,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melman de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

29.89 %
*1 434,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie, il manque *4712* euros !*

*​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 260 chiens du refuge de Oliviu en Roumanie

*45,55 %

il reste 5 heures*

SVP  ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...entru-animale/

----------


## mer064

:: 

Svvp cliquez!, il ne reste que 3h!!!!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

53.98 %
*157 957 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque *90* euros !

0.81 %
*2 386 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néro de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.82 %
*2 398 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

11.43 %
*20,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Urose de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque *155* euros !

11.44 %
*20,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque *155* euros !

27.67 %
*59,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*216 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melman de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque *94* euros !

0.32 %
*0,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pâpé de l'association Chats en Liberté,

0.33 %
*0,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Chats en Liberté,

0.33 %
*0,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Chats en Liberté,

0.33 %
*0,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Chats en Liberté,

0.33 %
*0,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

52.92 %
*2 539,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie, il manque *3165* euros !*

*Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...imale/?modal=1

*2 831,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2h06*
restants pour réussir

----------


## mer064

Collecte chiens d'Oliviu réussie!  :: 

On continue!!!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## monloulou

Nouvelle collecte pour 500 chiens du refuge et des rues pour Mihaela en Roumanie, Association Paws League - A chance for Life

3 jours restants

clic/partage svp merci pour eux

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/

----------


## aurore27

3.71%
*10 863 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néro de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.72 %
*10 885 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Urose et Blue est réussie !

0.31 %
*0,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchka de l'association L'arche de Gaia,

0.31 %
*0,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourriture pour Melman est réussie !

1.38 %
*3,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pâpé de l'association Chats en Liberté,

1.38 %
*3,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Chats en Liberté,

1.38 %
*3,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Chats en Liberté,

1.38 %
*3,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Chats en Liberté,

1.39 %
*3,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour César* de l'association Chats en Liberté,

La collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association peranta Pentru Animale est réussie !

3.48 %
*146,20 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.83 %
*31 709 cm2* de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néro de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.85 %
*31 754 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A toutes Pattes,

3.86 %
*6,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.61 %
*8,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchka de l'association L'arche de Gaia,

6.34 %
*15,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Chats en Liberté,

22.83 %
*4,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pâpé de l'association Chats en Liberté,

6.14 %
*14,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Chats en Liberté,

6.15 %
*14,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Chats en Liberté,

6.16 %
*14,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

5 %
*209,86 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie,

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/

*324,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

12.28 %
*35 928 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néro de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.34 %
*36 106 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A toutes Pattes,

5.30 %
*9,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchka de l'association L'arche de Gaia,

5.33 %
*9,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

10.10 %
*24,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Chats en Liberté,

49.65 %
*119,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pâpé de l'association Chats en Liberté,

7.02 %
*16,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Chats en Liberté,

7.04 %
*16,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Chats en Liberté,

7.04 %
*16,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

7.74 %
*329,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie,

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/

*337 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

15 %
*43 902 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néro de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 166 euros !

15.01 %
*43 920 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A toutes Pattes,

8.15 %
*14,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h11* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchka de l'association L'arche de Gaia, il manque 161 euros !

8.95 %
*15,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 160 euros !

10.65 %
*25,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h07* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Chats en Liberté, il manque 108 euros !

49.92 %
*119,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h05* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pâpé de l'association Chats en Liberté, il manque 61 euros !

8.49 %
*20,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Chats en Liberté,

8.49 %
*20,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Chats en Liberté,

8.49 %
*20,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

11.72 %
*492,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie,

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*La collecte de couvertures pour Néro est réussie !
*
19.78 %
*57 876 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A toutes Pattes,

*La collecte de granulés pour Bouchka est réussie ! Je ne sais pas ce qu'est devenue celle pour Louna : elle n'apparaît plus sur le site....
*
3.02 %
*5,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg*  de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Evasco de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

3.02 %
*5,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

*La collecte de nourritures pour Papatte et Pâpé est réussie !
*
11.52 %
*27,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Chats en Liberté,

12.88 %
*30,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Chats en Liberté,

11.52 %
*27,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

13.01 %
*546,55 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, il manque 5115 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Cojo

clics faits.On suit.

----------


## monloulou

Pour 500 chiens du refuge et des rues pour Mihaela en Roumanie, Association Paws League - A chance for Life

20,30 %

moins de 2 jours restants

clic/partage svp 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/

----------


## aurore27

44.15 %
*129 208 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association A toutes Pattes, il manque 109 euros !

14.82 %
*25,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Evasco de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE, il manque 150 euros !

14.83 %
*25,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE, il manque 150 euros !

19.67 %
*47,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Chats en Liberté, il manque 97 euros !

20.29 %
*48,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Chats en Liberté, il manque 96 euros !

19.68 %
*47,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

25.35 %
*1 064,87 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, il manque 4390 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

68.79 %
*201 272 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou, il manque 61 euros !

0.19 %
*562 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

*La collecte de granulés pour Molly est réussie !
*
31.07 %
*54,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de granulés pour Evasco, il manque 116 euros !

0.14 %
*0,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

*La collecte de nourritures pour Loulou est réussie* mais celle pour Jules a échoué !

0.06 %
*0,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dulcezza de l'association Per Elli,

22.51 %
*54,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

0.07 %
*0,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

0.07 %
*0,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

0.07 %
*0,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pou Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

0.08 %
*0,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

0.08 %
*0,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

31.37 %
*1 317,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, il manque 4036 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour 500 chiens du refuge et des rues pour Mihaela en Roumanie, Association Paws League - A chance for Life

*31,59 %*

*Il reste 22 heures*  ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de Tigrou a échoué !

0.70 %
*2 072 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Evasco a échoué !

0.54 %
*0,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

0.15 %
*0,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dulcezza de l'association Per Elli,

22.53 %
*54,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

0.15 %
*0,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

0.15 %
*0,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

0.16 %
*0,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

0.16 %
*0,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

0.16 %
*0,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

32.24 %
*1 354,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, il manque 3985 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6.43 %
*18 842 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

4.54 %
*7,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

8.23 %
*19,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dulcezza de l'association Per Elli,

24.43 %
*58,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

1.18 %
*2,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

1.19 %
*2,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

1.19 %
*2,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

1.20 %
*2,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

1.20 %
*2,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

36.76 %
*1 543,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, il manque 3719 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour 500 chiens du refuge et des rues pour Mihaela en Roumanie, Association Paws League - A chance for Life

*40,13 %

**Il reste 10 heures 
 SVP  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/*

----------


## aurore27

10.82 %
*31 684 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2 * de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourou de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

11.13 %
*19,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

10.42 %
*25,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dulcezza de l'association Per Elli,

37.16 %
*89,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté,

2.24 %
*5,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

2.24 %
5,38 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

2.25 %
*5,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

35.11 %
*84,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

2.26 %
*5,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

41.35 %
*1 736,71 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, il manque 3449 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/

*1 790,80 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour 500 chiens du refuge et des rues pour Mihaela en Roumanie, Association Paws League - A chance for Life

*42,64 %

**7 heures restantes
SVP  

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ance-for-life/*

----------


## mer064

4h restantes

47,49 %

 :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

14.39 %
*42 118 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourou de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 167 euros !

14.08 %
*24,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE, il manque 151 euros !

30.92 %
*74,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dulcezza de l'association Per Elli, il manque 83 euros !

55.71 %
*133,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association Chats en Liberté, il manque 54 euros !

3.12 %
*7,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

3.12 %
*7,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

3.12 %
*7,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

36.79 %
*88,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

3.13 %
*7,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

47.86 %
*2 010,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, il manque 3066 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

la collecte des chiens des rues en Roumanie est interrompue (ça veut dire quoi???? échouée???)  :: 

ps: on clique pour les chiens du Maroc 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

(J'ai l'impression que la collecte chiens des rues de Roumanie va échouer, j'avoue être déçue pour ne pas dire plus....  :: )

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Gourou est réussie !

0.35 %
*1 068 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

La collecte de granulés pour Spirit est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour César et Dulcezza est réussie !

13.60 %
*32,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

17.46 %
*41,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

13.25 %
*31,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

45.15 %
*108,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

6.53 %
*15,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

Oui à mon avis, la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie, a échoué car les 3 heures restantes sont passées.... :: 

1.74 %
*69,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

J'ose espérer qu'Animal Webaction remettra la collecte des chiens de Roumanie, c'était un peu court comme délai d'autant qu'il y avait une autre collecte en cours.

En attendant, svp on clique et partage pour les 50 chiens du Maroc
3 jours restants
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-maroc-ahppae/

----------


## aurore27

8.54 %
*24 980 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

0.33 %
*0,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

23.63 %
*56,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

53.01 %
*127,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

13.26 %
*31,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

45.19 %
*108,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

9.61 %
*23,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

3.52 %
*140,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

La collecte pour 500 chiens du refuge et des rues pour Mihaela en Roumanie, Association Paws League - A chance for Life un moment interrompue 
est réussie !  ::  ::   Mercis !



Continuons avec la collecte pour les 50 chiens du refuge Hanane au Maroc Association AHPPAE
3,64 %
3 jours restants 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-maroc-ahppae/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Caramel est réussie !

1.32 %
*3 902 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

La collecte de granulés pour Bella est réussie !

1.06 %
*1,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nacre, Caramel et Salem est réussie !

4.54 %
*10,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Per Elli,

58.12 %
*139,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Per Elli,

0.68 %
*1,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

18.17 %
*43,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

0.69 %
*1,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

1.92 %
*4,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

La collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Paws League - A Chance for Life en Roumanie est réussie !

10.77 %
*430,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.22 %
*62 112 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

24.56 %
*42,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de nourriture pour Bella est réussie !

32.31 %
*77,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Per Elli,

5.45 %
*13,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

18.18 %
*43,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

5.46 %
*13,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

15.96 %
*638,55 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 4707 euros ! 

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.45 %
*68 620 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat,

26.43 %
*46,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

32.75 %
*78,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Per Elli,

6.17 %
*14,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

18.18 %
*43,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

6.18 %
*14,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

6.19 %
*14,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

19.60 %
*784,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 4503 euros ! 

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge Hanane au Maroc Association AHPPAE

30,96 %

il reste moins de 2 jours

clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-maroc-ahppae/

----------


## aurore27

29.02 %
*84 924 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h59* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Adopte 1 Chat, il manque 139 euros !

29.34 %
*51,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE, il manque 124 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Bella et Lola est réussie !

10.56 %
*25,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

18.20 %
*43,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

7.88 %
*18,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

7.89 %
*18,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

37.98 %
*1 515,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 3474 euros ! 

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46.19 %
*135 152 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de couvertures pour Salem, il manque 105 euros !

1.48 %
*4 354 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

34.10 %
*59,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de granulés d'Arezzo, il manque 116  euros !

10.99 %
*26,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

18.34 %
*44,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

10.13 %
*24,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

16.24 %
*38,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

39.95 %
*1 597,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 3363 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Salem est réussie !

7.69 %
*22 506 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

La collecte de granulés pour Arezzo a échoué.

0.16 %
*0,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

12.82 %
*30,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

18.41 %
*44,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

11.25 %
*26,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

16.24 %
*38,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

40.97 %
*1 638,81 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 3306 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge Hanane au Maroc Association AHPPAE

*43,65 %

**il reste moins de 11 heures* 

clic/partage svp merci  ::  :: 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-maroc-ahppae/

----------


## aurore27

16.82 %
*49 234 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

8.12 %
*14,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de nourriture pour November est réussie !

19.37 %
*46,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Per Elli,

16.96 %
*40,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

16.97 %
*40,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

43.71 %
*1 748,37 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 3153 euros !

0.74 %
*13,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie, il manque 2502 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19.51 %
*57 110 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

10.37 %
*18,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour la collecte pour Tamira de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de nourriture pour Mystic est réussie !

18.52 %
*44,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

18.54 %
*44,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

46.71 %
*1 868,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 2985 euros !

1.04 %
*18,77 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie, il manque 2494 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge Hanane au Maroc Association AHPPAE

*47,26 %

il reste 7 heures 

svp 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-maroc-ahppae/*

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-maroc-ahppae/

*1 890,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge Hanane au Maroc Association AHPPAE

*67,03 %

il reste 4 heures 

svp 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-maroc-ahppae/*

----------


## aurore27

28.95 %
*84 704 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Serifontaine, il manque 139 euros !

22.53 %
*39,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h07* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE, il manque 136 euros !

23.37 %
*56,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

24.73 %
*59,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

98.05 %
*3 922,02 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 110 euros !

4.62 %
*83,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie, il manque 2404 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Collecte chiens du Maroc réussie! :: 

On continue de cliquer 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour November est réussie !

13.02 %
*38 154 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

La collecte de granulés pour Tamira est réussie !

12.39 %
*21,72 kg*de  granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

43.05 %
*103,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Athéna de l'association Per Elli,

43.06 %
*103,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 50 chiens du refuge Hanane au Maroc est réussie !

29.99 %
*539,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de  Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de Georgina - Asso Lupy Orastie en Roumanie

35,25 %

10 heures restantes  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/

----------


## aurore27

32.90 %
*96 278 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

16.12 %
*28,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de croquettes pour Athéna est réussie !

48.08 %
*115,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Per Elli,

35.82 %
*644,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 1618 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...astie/?modal=1

*745,50 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

our les chiens du refuge de Georgina - Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie

45,69 %

5 heures restantes  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de Georgina - Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie

*52,98 %*

*il reste moins de 2 heures* 

SVP   ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/

----------


## aurore27

63.63 %
*186 190 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Gourmand, il manque 61 euros !

0.08 %
*230 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Per Elli,

0.08 %
*240 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

0.09 %
*274 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

68.52 %
*119,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de granulés d'Elvis, il manque 51 euros !

La collecte de nourriture pour Lila est réussie !

0.86 %
*2,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

0.86 %
*2,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

1.95 %
*4,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

0.87 %
*2,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

0.88 %
*2,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diogène de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

0.88 %
*2,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agora de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

La collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie est réussie !

0.42 %
*12,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

> Pour les chiens du refuge de Georgina - Association Lupy Orastie en Roumanie
> 
> *52,98 %*
> 
> *il reste moins de 2 heures* 
> 
> SVP  
> 
> https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-lupy-orastie/


Reussie

Nouvelle collecte 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...bertad-animal/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Gourmand est réussie !

1.95 %
*5 710 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Per Elli,

1.24 %
*3 642 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

La collecte de granulés pour Elvis est réussie !

0.77 %
*1,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illico de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

3.25 %
*5,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gandhi de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

0.77 %
*1,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

3.25 %
*7,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Féline de Serifontaine,

3.71 %
*8,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

12.77 %
*30,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

1.86 %
*4,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

1.86 %
*4,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diogène de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

3.27 %
*7,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agora de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

1.34 %
*38,71 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne, il manque 3552 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Collecte pour 60 chiens du refuge de Maricruz en Espagne

10,22 %

moins de 2 jours restants 

clic/partage svp merci

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...bertad-animal/

----------


## aurore27

5.96 %
*17 440 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biancade l'association Per Elli, il manque 184 euros !

5.96 %
*17 450 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

5.97 %
*17 458 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

7.27 %
*12,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illico de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE, il manque 163 euros !

4.93 %
*8,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gandhi de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

4.93 %
*8,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

6.23 %
*14,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h11* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Féline de Serifontaine, il manque 113 euros !

15.80 %
*37,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h09* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier, il manque 102 euros !

73.34 %
*176,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli, il manque 32 euros !

6.24 %
*14,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

6.24 %
*14,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diogène de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

6.24 %
*14,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agora de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

19.61 %
*564,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne, il manque 2895 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42.94 %
*116 606 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Bianca, il manque 112  euros !

6.91 %
*20 240 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

6.93 %
*20 272 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

36.67 %
*64,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Illico, il manque 111 euros !

5.78 %
*10,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandhi de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

5.78 %
*10,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de nourriture pour Gourmand et Tigri est réussie !

34.94 %
*83,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Hermès, il manque 59 euros !

7.01 %
*16,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

7.01 %
*16,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diogène de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

7.02 %
*16,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agora de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

22.25 %
*640,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne, il manque 2799 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Collecte pour 60 chiens du refuge de Maricruz en Espagne

*27,29 %*

*22 heures restantes*  ::  :: 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...bertad-animal/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Bianca est réussie !

30.18 %
*88 316 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

18.66 %
*54 632 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

La collecte de granulés d'Illico est réussie !

9.23 %
*16,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandhi de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

9.24 %
*16,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de nourriture d'Hermès est réussie !

13.79 %
*33,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diogène de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

13.81 %
*33,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agora de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

15.29 %
*36,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

34.09 %
*981,68 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne, il manque 2373 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.42 %
*91 938 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,


20.99 %
*61 428 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

9.88 %
*17,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandhi de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

9.87 %
*17,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

14.70 %
*35,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diogène de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

14.72 %
*35,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agora de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

15.34 %
*36,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier,

35.14 %
*1 012,11 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne, il manque 2335 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...nimal/?modal=1

*1 017,43 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

32 %
*93 618 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli, il manque 133 euros !

24.10 %
*70 540 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

11.40 %
*19,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandhi de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE, il manque 156 euros !

11.40 %
*19,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

16.57 %
*39,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diogène de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier, il manque 101 euros !

16.58 %
*39,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agora de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier, il manque 101 euros !

17.70 %
*42,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier, il manque 99 euros !

43.05 %
*1 239,86 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne, il manque 2051 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Collecte pour 60 chiens du refuge de Maricruz en Espagne

*43,20 %**

il reste 3 heures  SVP 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...bertad-animal/*

----------


## mer064

28 minutes pour les chiens d'Espagne  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

59.37 %
*173 736 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Néra, il manque 80 euros !

28.07 %
*82 162 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

29.67 %
*51,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Gandhi, il manque 124 euros !

13.76 %
*24,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

31.88 %
*76,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Aristote, il manque 82 euros !

33.51 %
*80,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Diogène, il manque 80 euros !

54.81 %
*131,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Agora, il manque 55 euros !

0.29 %
*0,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Per Elli,

0.29 %
*0,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Némo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.55 %
*20,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ola de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.29 %
*0,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

0.30 %
*0,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.30 %
*0,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oksana de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.30 %
*0,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.30 %
*0,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Refugio Libertad Animal en Espagne est réussie !

1 %
*6,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*672 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots de l'association Huellas del Valle con Esperanza en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Collecte réussie pour les chiens du refuge de Maricruz en Espagne, merci à tous !



Continuons svp avec celle pour les chiots du refuge Huellas en Espagne
3,54 %
2 jours restants

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...con-esperanza/

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiots du refuge Huellas en Espagne

5,86 %

moins de 2 jours restants 

clic/partage svp merci 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...con-esperanza/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures de Néra est réussie !

35.14 %
*102 870 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

La collecte de granulés pour Gandhi est réussie !

22.55 %
*39,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Diogène, Aristote et Agora est réussie !

2.75 %
*6,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Némo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.92 %
*14,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Per Elli,

8.78 %
*21,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ola de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.21 %
*5,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

2.22 %
*5,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.22 %
*5,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oksana de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.23 %
*5,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.23 %
*5,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.04 %
*40,57 kg* de croquettes offertes
*672 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots de l'association Huellas del Valle con Esperanza en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

> 28 minutes pour les chiens d'Espagne 
> 
> https://www.animalwebaction.com/


Reussie

----------


## dogeorge

NOUVELLE COLLECTE

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...con-esperanza/

*74,87 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*672 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

38.93 %
*113 910 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trigri de l'association Per Elli,

25.71 %
*44,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association LES SABOTS DANS L'HERBE,

6.29 %
*15,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Per Elli,

17.22 %
*41,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ola de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

21.31 %
*51,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Némo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3 %
*7,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oksana de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.01 %
*7,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

3.01 %
*7,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.01 %
*7,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.02 %
*7,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.35 %
*76,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*672 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots de l'association Huellas del Valle con Esperanza en Espagne, il manque 1728 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58.28 %
*170 532 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Trigri, il manque 82 euros !

2.71 %
*7 938 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

2.72 %
*7 974 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

51.03 %
*89,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Sibelle, il manque 86 euros !

23.91 %
*57,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Ola, il manque 92 euros !

33.75 %
*81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Némo, il manque 80 euros !

34.30 %
*82,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Bianca, il manque 79 euros !

4.24 %
*10,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

4.25 %
*10,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.24 %
*19,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oksana de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.25 %
*10,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.26 %
*10,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

20.83 %
*139,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*672 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots de l'association Huellas del Valle con Esperanza en Espagne, il manque 1543 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Trigri a échoué.

4.41 %
*12 912 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

4.41 %
*12 914 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

La collecte de granulés pour Sibelle a échoué.

2.74 %
*4,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quintin de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.77 %
*1,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dadoune de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.77 %
*1,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ola, Némo et Bianca est réussie !

5.21 %
*12,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli,

5.21 %
*12,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.07 %
*24,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oksana de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.21 %
*12,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.21 %
*12,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

26.93 %
*180,99 kg* de croquettes offertes
*672 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots de l'association Huellas del Valle con Esperanza en Espagne, il manque 1424 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.82 %
*69 702 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains, il manque 149 euros !

10.51 %
*30 766 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

13.11 %
*22,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quintin de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 191 euros !

4.82 %
*8,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dadoune de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.82 %
*8,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

12.37 %
*29,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h42* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 106 euros !

14.82 %
*35,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h41* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oksana de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 103 euros !

24.74 %
*59,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néra de l'association Per Elli, il manque 91 euros !

0.51 %
*1,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

9.38 %
*22,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

9.38 %
*22,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.52 %
*1,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

0.53 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

60.34 %
*405,51 kg* de croquettes offertes
*672 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots de l'association Huellas del Valle con Esperanza en Espagne, il manque 773 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Rouquinou est réussie !

12.80 %
*37 526 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

La collecte de granulés pour Quintin est réussie !

5.77 %
*10,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dadoune de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.78 %
*10,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourritures pour Néra, Oksana et Nouh est réussie !

1.41 %
*3,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

9.43 %
*22,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

9.40 %
*22,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

1.43 %
*3,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

1.43 %
*3,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

La collecte pour les chiots de l'association Huellas del Valle con Esperanza en Espagne est réussie !

Nouvelle collecte pour les 30 chiens de l 'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne,

0.01 %
*0,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.60 %
*74 858 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

11.87 %
*20,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dadoune de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

10.63 %
*18,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

11.21 %
*26,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

21.52 %
*51,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

9.43 %
*22,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.18 %
*12,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

5.19 %
*12,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

2.58 %
*74,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne, il manque 3508 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.85 %
*104 894 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains, il manque 126 euros !

15.10 %
*26,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dadoune de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 186 euros !

13.11 %
*22,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

15.95 %
*38,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains, il manque 101 euros !

31.78 %
*76,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 82 euros !

9.46 %
*22,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

7.29 %
*17,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

7.29 %
*17,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

15.39 %
*443,14 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne, il manque 3047 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...nados-granada/

*571,36 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

37.82 %
*110 686 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires 
*48 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains, il manque 122 euros !

15.38 %
*26,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*47 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dadoune de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 186 euros !

14.54 %
*25,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

26.29 %
*63,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*43 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains, il manque 89 euros !

83.61 %
*200,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*42 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 20 euros !

9.47 %
*22,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.35 %
*20,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

8.35 %
*20,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

20.86 %
*600,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne, il manque 2849 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couverture pour Caramel est réussie !

11.37 %
*33 290 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir pour Orphéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

1.86 %
*5 432 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

1.86 %
*5 458 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

La collecte de granulés de Dadoune est réussie !

22.57 %
*39,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de Rouquinou et Orchidée est réussie !

17.31 %
*41,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

14.09 %
*33,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

14.84 %
*35,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

25.15 %
*724,20 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne, il manque 2695 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

:: 

Il ne reste que 9h pour les chiens de Lucia et seulement 26/% collectées

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

11.80 %
*34 538 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

3.24 %
*9 478 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

3.25 %
*9 508 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

25.23 %
*44,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

26.20 %
*62,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iti de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

16.14 %
*38,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

16.16 %
*38,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

27.47 %
*791,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne, il manque 2612 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

::  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## mer064

Je crains que pour les chiens d'Espagne la collecte va échouer  :: 
Cliquez svp  :: (23minutes restantes)

https://www.animalwebaction.com/


https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

49.51 %
*144 880 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Orphéa, il manque 99 euros !

6.28 %
*18 374 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

6.29 %
*18 398 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

82.75 %
*144,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Valdo, il manque 38 euros !

0.41 %
*0,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indigo de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

0.41 %
*0,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

0.42 %
*0,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

66.96 %
*160,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Iti, il manque 38 euros !

19.85 %
*47,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

19.86 %
*47,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

76.50 %
*2 203,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
Le temps es écoulé pour la collecte des 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne, il manque 779 euros !

0.27 %
*8,15 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Orphéa est réussie !

8.92 %
*26 102 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

8.92 %
*26 102 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

La collecte de granulés pour Valdo est réussie !

12.51 %
*21,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indigo de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

12.50 %
*21,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oups de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

12.50 %
*21,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

12.51 %
*21,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

La collecte de nourriture pour Iti est réussie !

21.75 %
*52,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

21.75 %
*52,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

La collecte pour les 30 chiens de l'association Animales Abandonados Granada en Espagne est réussie !

0.42 %
*12,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/

*54,79 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

17.73 %
*51 890 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit, il manque 161 euros !

16.06 %
*47 002 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

15.19 %
*26,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indigo de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque 186 euros !

15.19 %
*26,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oups de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

24.93 %
*43,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

15.20 %
*26,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

30 %
*72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koka de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis, il manque 84 euros !

30 %
*72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis, il manque 84 euros !

0.02 %
*0,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.03 %
*0,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orphéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

0.03 %
*0,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.03 %
*0,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

0.03 %
*0,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.03 %
*0,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

0.03 %
*0,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.03 %
*0,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.66 %
*79,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Nala est réussie !

18.74 %
*54 866 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

La collecte de granulés pour Indigo a échoué.

16.22 %
*28,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oups de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

27.23 %
*47,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

16.23 %
*28,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

La collecte de nourriture pour Koka et Kiki est réussie !

0.48 %
*1,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.88 %
*4,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

0.47 %
*1,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.48 %
*1,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

0.48 %
*1,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.48 %
*1,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

0.48 %
*1,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.49 %
*1,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.93 %
*90,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie, il manque 4660 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28.57 %
*83 588 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

21.02 %
*36,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oups de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

31.88 %
*55,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

21.03 %
*36,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

2.78 %
*6,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

7.02 %
*16,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.29 %
*5,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.29 %
*5,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

2.29 %
*5,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.30 %
*5,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

2.30 %
*5,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.30 %
*5,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.51 %
*135,26 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie, il manque 4584 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29.10 %
*85 164 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

21.28 %
*37,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oups de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

31.89 %
*55,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

21.29 %
*37,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

2.88 %
*6,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

7.05 %
*16,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.41 %
*5,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.41 %
*5,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

2.41 %
*5,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.42 %
*5,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

2.42 %
*5,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.43 %
*5,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.48 %
*164,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie, il manque 4537 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/

*315,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

79.28 %
*231 978 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Nanette, il manque 41 euros !

0.94 %
*2 746 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.94 %
*2 758 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.95 %
*2 768 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.95 %
*2 778 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

69.26 %
*121,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Oups, il manque 68 euros !

31.95 %
*55,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

25.57 %
*44,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

La collecte de nourriture pour Max et Orphéa est réussie !

3.63 %
*8,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.64 %
*8,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

3.66%
*8,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.67 %
*8,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

3.67 %
*8,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.68 %
*8,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

17.11 %
*513,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie, il manque 3979 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Nanette est réussie !

3.58 %
*10 486 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.82 %
*5 324 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.82 %
*5 322 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.82 %
*5 324 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Oups est réussie !

32.38 %
*56,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

27.76 %
*48,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

4.29 %
*10,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

12.50 %
*30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.29 %
*10,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.29 %
*10,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

4.29 %
*10,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.29 %
*10,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

18.86 %
*565,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie, il manque 3895 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge Zoritza en Serbie

24,90 %
10 heures restantes  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ie-azil-bella/

*888,08 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

*AIDE*

----------


## mer064

::  ::  pour les chiens de Serbie!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

9.07 %
*26 544 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 178 euros !

4.97 %
*14 556 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.99 %
*14 608 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5 %
*14 638 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Gamin est réussie !

32.27 %
*56,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

1.71 %
*3,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

1.73 %
*3,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

17.18 %
*41,22 sachets*
de viande offertes
*240 sachets*
de viande nécessaires
*2h15* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 100 euros !

55.68 %
*133,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h14* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Truffes sans Toit, il manque 54 euros !

7.09 %
*17,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

10.93 %
*26,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.10 %
*17,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.10 %
*17,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

38.12 %
*1 115,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h08* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie, il manque 2971 euros !

0.02 %
*0,51 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.08 %
*131 916 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Nestea, il manque 108 euros !

5.77 %
*16 896 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,


5.78 %
*16 912 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.78 %
*16 940 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

32.79 %
*57,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

2.69 %
*4,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

2.69 %
*4,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourriture pour Nestea et Nala est réussie !

8.03 %
*19,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

10.95 %
*26,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.04 %
*19,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.04 %
*19,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte pour les chiens de l'association Azil Bella en Serbie est réussie !

0.46 %
*13,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Collecte chiens de Serbie réussie  ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures de Nestea est réussie !

8.21 %
*24 050 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.22 %
*24 068 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.23 %
*24 084 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

33.62 %
*58,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

5.37 %
*9,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.37 %
*9,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

11.51 %
*27,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

15.45 %
*37,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit,

11.52 %
*27,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.53 %
*27,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.97 %
*59,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...donia/?lang=fr

*103,95 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

10.45 %
*30 586 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 175 euros !

11.61 %
*33 980 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.46 %
*30 616 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

36.65 %
*64,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque 139 euros !

7.41 %
*12,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

7.41 %
*12,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

15.51 %
*37,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 102 euros !

17.48 %
*41,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanette de l'association Truffes sans Toit, il manque 100 euros !

16.03 %
*38,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

15.52 %
*37,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.97 %
*119 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.33 %
*41 948 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Astor, il manque 168 euros !

12.67 %
*37 060 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

12.34 %
*36 086 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

37.58 %
*65,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Minstinguette, il manque 137 euros !

8.54 %
*14,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

8.54 %
*14,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourriture pour Nanette est réussie !

22.96 %
*55,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Astor, il manque 93 euros !

17.10 %
*41,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

17.11 %
*41,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.35 %
*190,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couverture pour Astor a échoué.

14.53 %
*42 522 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.33 %
*41 944 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Mistinguette a échoué.

9.70 %
*16,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

9.70 %
*16,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourriture d'Astor est réussie !

28.16 %
*67,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

21.03 %
*50,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

19.29 %
*578,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...donia/?lang=fr

*666,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

20.15 %
*58 974 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h23* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 146 euros !

20.16 %
*58 982 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Vanille est réussie !

15.93 %
*27,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.73 %
*1,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.73 %
*1,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourriture pour Molly est réussie !

0.86 %
*2,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Casimir de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

0.86 %
*2,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

28.03 %
*67,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.86 %
*2,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

17.41 %
*41,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

24.10 %
*722,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

0.14 %
*4,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Molly est réussie !

22.35 %
*65 412 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

18.65 %
*32,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

2.44 %
*4,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

2.65 %
*4,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

41.94 %
*73,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.31 %
*3,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Casimir de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

1.31 %
*3,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

32.33 %
*77,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.32 %
*3,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

34.08 %
*81,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

1.32 %
*3,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

1.32 %
*3,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

1.32 %
*3,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

1.32 %
*3,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

9.07 %
*21,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

28.06 %
*841,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

0.64 %
*19,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures de Maya est réussie !

0.50 %
*1 474 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.51 %
*1 502 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir La collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.52 %
*1 538 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

21.89 %
*38,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.48 %
*9,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

5.50 %
*9,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

41.98 %
*73,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

18.90 %
*45,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Casimir de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

24.66 %
*59,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.30 %
*7,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

35.79 %
*85,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

3.31 %
*7,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

3.31 %
*7,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.31 %
*7,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

3.32 %
*7,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

9.09 %
*21,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

33.11 %
*993,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 4014 euros !

0.99 %
*29,82 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de Maggie en Macédoine 
37,25 %
2 jours restants
clic/partage svp merci
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...donia/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

3.52 %
*10 284 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.89 %
*8 476 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,


2.90 %
*8 488 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Mushu est réussie !

7.84 %
*13,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

7.85 %
*13,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

48.87 %
*85,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Casimir et Caramel est réussie !

4.61 %
*11,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

35.85 %
*86,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

4.62 %
*11,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

4.62 %
*11,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

4.63 %
*11,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

4.63 %
*11,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

13.28 %
*31,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

40.75 %
*1 222,37 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 3556 euros !

2.15 %
*64,58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de Maggie en Macédoine 
40,75 %
22 heures restantes 
 ::  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...donia/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Lilgarde est réussie !

6.80 %
*19 928 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.82 %
*19 950 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Perle et Cannelle est réussie !

52.57 %
*92,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

10.54 %
*25,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

40.45 %
*97,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

6.50 %
*15,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

6.50 %
*15,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

6.50 %
*15,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

6.50 %
*15,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

13.30 %
*31,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

63.60 %
*1 908,02 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 2184 euros !

3.11 %
*93,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...donia/?lang=fr

*1 914,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*

----------


## aurore27

7.05 %
*20 636 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.06 %
*20 676 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

52.98 %
*92,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

10.61 %
*25,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

40.48 %
*97,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

6.62 %
*15,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

6.62 %
*15,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

6.63 %
*15,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

6.63 %
*15,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

13.30 %
*31,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

63.81 %
*1 914,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 2172 euros !

3.13 %
*94,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de Maggie en Macédoine 

64,49 %

6 heures restantes 
 ::  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...donia/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

11.28 %
*33 002 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.28 %
*33 018 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.55 %
*0,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

55.97
*97,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.44 %
*0,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.44 %
*0,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.44 %
*0,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.39 %
*0,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.44 %
*0,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.44 %
*0,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourriture pour Siblu et Chanel est réussie !

8.57%
*20,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

8.56 %
*20,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

8.57 %
*20,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

8.57 %
*20,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

13.33 %
*31,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

La collecte pour les chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine est réussie !

26.19 %
*785,78 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 3765 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.41 %
*42 166 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.42 %
*42 196 cm2* de couvertures offertes 
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.54 %
*6,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

56.06 %
*98,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.18 %
2,07 kg de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.19 %
*2,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.19 %
*2,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.04 %
*2,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.89 %
*26,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

34.36 %
*82,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

10.90 %
*26,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

10.90 %
*26,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

13.35 %
*32,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

29.85 %
*895,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 3578 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...maroc/?lang=fr

*1 046,12 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

25.90 %
*75 786 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.52 %
*48 340 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

42.81 %
*74,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

56.12 %
*98,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.57 %
*2,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.57 %
*2,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.57 %
*2,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.38 %
*2,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.57 %
*2,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.58 %
*2,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nouméa et Petite Minette est réussie !

12.85 %
*30,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

12.85 %
*30,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

13.37 %
*32,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

36.77 %
*1 102,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 3225 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73.07 %
*213 798 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Nestor, il manque 53 euros !

20.97 %
*61 354 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Pilou est réussie !

56.54 %
*98,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.31 %
*7,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.93 %
*6,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.36 %
*4,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.07 %
*4,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.37 %
*4,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.37 %
*4,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.93 %
*38,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

19.66 %
*47,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

15.94 %
*38,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

48.08 %
*1 442,38 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 2648 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Nestor est réussie !

26.13 %
*76 466 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Cyty Belle est réussie !

4.40 %
*7,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.40 %
*6,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.90 %
*5,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.54 %
*5,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.90 %
*5,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.90 %
*5,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourriture pour Ambre est réussie !

10.29 %
*24,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

34.90 %
*83,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

0.52 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes 
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.50 %
*39,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

0.53 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.53 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yolo de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

0.53 %
*1,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

54 %
*1 620,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 2346 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.42 %
*68 094 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

42.83 %
*125 322 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.67 %
*9,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.78 %
*8,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.78 %
*8,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.19 %
*8,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.79 %
*8,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.79 %
*8,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourriture pour Gros Léon est réussie !

19.45 %
*46,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h19* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 97 euros !

4.56 %
*10,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.55 %
*39,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

5.47 %
*13,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yolo de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

5.52 %
*13,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.59 %
*11,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 50 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, est réussie !

 Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.55 %
*74 582 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

90.42 %
*264 566 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Max, il manque 19 euros !

0.37 %
*1 098 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.38 %
*1 120 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.03%
*10,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.08 %
*8,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.08 %
*8,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.45 %
*8,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.09 %
*8,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.09 %
*8,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourriture pour Billy est réussie !

5.72 %
*13,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.68 %
*40,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

5.73 %
*13,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yolo de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

30.56 %
*73,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.73 %
*13,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-umpa/?lang=fr

*73,26 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-ev/?lang=fr
*129 310 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*11 jours*

----------


## aurore27

2.77 %
*132 766 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Max est réussie !

5.74 %
*16 786 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.74 %
*16 838 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.28 %
*12,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.64 %
*11,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.65 %
*11,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.82 %
*11,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.65 %
*11,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.65 %
*11,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

14.84 %
*35,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

41.48 %
*99,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers,

13.38 %
*32,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yolo de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

30.59 %
*73,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.74 %
*28,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.65 %
*79,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3 %
*143 956 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

7.75 %
*22 682 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 180 euros !

7.76 %
*22 700 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.65 %
*13,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 202 euros !

9.10 %
*15,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.14 %
*12,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.25 %
*12,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.14 %
*12,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.15 %
*12,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.25 %
*36,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h40* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 102 euros !

72.55 %
*174,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ogust de l'association Ecole du Chat de Poitiers, il manque 33 euros !

0.37 %
*0,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

30.61 %
*73,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

59.26 %
*146,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yolo de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

0.38 %
*0,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

13.28 %
*31,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.38 %
*0,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

0.39 %
*0,93 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

3.40 %
*102,09 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 4927 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

3.48 %
*167 006 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mara est réussie !

9.79 %
*28 686 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Câline et Héros est réussie !

7.59 %
*13,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.65 %
*13,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.61 %
*13,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.61 %
*13,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ogust, Lango, Mara et Nestor est réussie !

72.75 %
*174,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yolo de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

1.10 %
*2,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

13.28 %
*31,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.11 %
*2,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

1.11 %
*2,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

23.65 %
*709,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3895 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.68 %
*272 626 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

13.34 %
*39 020 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.51 %
*14,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

32.76 %
*65,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.51 %
*14,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.51 %
*14,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourriture pour Yolo est réussie !

0.58 %
*1,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.58 %
*1,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

0.58 %
*1,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Phénix de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

3.21 %
*7,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

13.29 %
*31,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.58 %
*1,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

1.57 %
*3,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

1.57 %
*3,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

24.14 %
*724,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3869 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.33 %
*351 690 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

25.25 %
*73 888 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 146 euros !

32.57 %
*57,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

32.79 %
*65,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.44 %
*21,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.44 %
*21,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.69 %
*20,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 110 euros !

22.70 %
*54,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes, il manque 93 euros !

4.31 %
*10,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

4.32 %
*10,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Phénix de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

13.36 %
*32,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.97 %
*11,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

27.05 %
*64,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

4.33 %
*10,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

30.82 %
*924,68 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3529 euros !

3.49 %
*146,60 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.52 %
*360 858 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

52.90 %
*154 780 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Billy, il manque 92 euros !

0.18 %
*538 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénix de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

0.19 %
*558 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

0.20 %
*574 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

La collecte de granulés pour Berlingot est réussie !

32.98 %
*65,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

13.32 %
*23,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

13.32 %
*23,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

52.27 %
*125,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Victor, il manque 58 euros !

60.64 %
*145,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Pompon, il manque 48 euros !

5.04 %
*12,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

5.04 %
*12,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénix de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

13.37 %
*32,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.04 %
*12,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

27.06 %
*64,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

5.03 %
*12,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

0.78 %
*1,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*144 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

31.56 %
*946,69 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3491 euros !

3.67 %
*153,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du Maroc - Association UMPA

31,86 %

22 heures restantes   ::   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-umpa/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

8.99 %
*431 474 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Phénix est réussie !

6.79 %
*19 862 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

5.66 %
*16 570 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

La collecte de granulés pour Jéricho, Elliot et Bella est réussie !

0.10 %
*0,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.10 %
*0,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Inox de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.12 %
*0,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.12 %
*0,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.12 %
*0,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pompon et Victor est réussie !

15.55 %
*37,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

15.56 %
*37,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénix de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

23.70 %
*56,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

27.09 %
*65,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

30.07 %
*72,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

6.96 %
*16,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

11.62 %
*16,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*144 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

38.69 %
*1 160,81 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3127 euros !


6.06 %
*254,37 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.57 %
*459 454 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

8.54 %
*24 994 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

8.55 %
*25 024 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

0.53 %
*0,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.46 %
*0,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Inox de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.53 %
*0,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.53 %
*0,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,


0.54 %
*0,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,


15.75 %
*37,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénix de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

15.75 %
*37,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

23.81 %
*57,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

27.09 %
*65,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

30.08 %
*72,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

8.21 %
*19,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

13.70 %
*19,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*144 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

39.09 %
*1 172,60 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3107 euros !

6.72 %
*282,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-umpa/?lang=fr

*1 172,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-ev/?lang=fr

*461 726 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*9 jours*
restants pour réussir

*AID*

----------


## aurore27

10.06 %
*482 984 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

13.37 %
*39 124 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

11.61 %
*33 982 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

1.16 %
*2,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.01 %
*2,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Inox de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.16 %
*2,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.16 %
*2,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.16 %
*2,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

16.21 %
*38,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h37* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues, il manque 101 euros !

28.40 %
*68,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénix de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes, il manque 86 euros !

73.98 %
*177,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 32 euros !

27.10 %
*65,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

30.10 %
*72,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

10.12 %
*24,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

16.87 %
*24,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*144 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

57.43 %
*1 722,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 2172 euros !

9.72 %
*408,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.40 %
*499 304 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

18.93 %
*55 390 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

15.40 %
*45 080 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

1.55 %
*2,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.33 %
*2,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Inox de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.52 %
*2,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.52 %
*2,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.53 %
*2,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tango, Phénix et Lilgarde est réussie !

0.56 %
*1,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystique de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

27.11 %
*65,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

30.12 %
*72,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

0.58 %
*1,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

10.64 %
*25,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

17.74 %
*25,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*144 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

79.43 %
*2 382,88 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour des 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 1070 euros !

10.91 %
*458,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.24 %
*635 650 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

25.52 %
*74 670 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

24.20 %
*70 820 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

7.56 %
*13,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.39 %
*6,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Inox de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.88 %
*6,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.88 %
*6,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.89 %
*6,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

32.13 %
*77,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

34.62 %
*83,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

61.07 %
*146,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystique de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

9.85 %
*23,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

19 %
*45,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

28.23 %
*40,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*144 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

La collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, est réussie !

20.38 %
*857,83 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.65 %
*655 334 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

27.51 %
*80 508 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*45 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victor de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes, il manque 142 euros !

27.53 %
*80 542 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes,

21.87 %
*38,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*43 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 171 euros !

4.05 %
*8,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Inox de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.63 %
*8,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.64 %
*8,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.64 %
*8,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

40.88 %
*98,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*37 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes, il manque 71 euros !

42.55 %
*102,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*36 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoking de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues, il manque 69 euros !

64.58 %
*154,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*35 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystique de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 43 euros !

1.38 %
*3,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boxer de l'association Chats cerbériens,

1.39 %
*3,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Chat de l'association Chats cerbériens,

13.12 %
*31,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

19.01 %
*45,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolmen de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

28.26 %
*40,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*144 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

32.73 %
*1 374,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

0.90 %
*26,99 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.01 %
*720 648 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cosette est réussie !

0.80 %
*2 370 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.82 %
*2 416 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

La collecte de granulés pour Inox, Gala, Mimi et Fabiola, est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Cannelle, Boxer et Dolmen est réussie !

8.68 %
*20,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Chat de l'association Chats cerbériens,

30.18 %
*72,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.31 %
*0,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

0.31 %
*0,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.31 %
*0,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coca de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

0.32 %
*0,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.33 %
*0,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

0.33 %
*0,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

47.59 %
*1 998,86 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 3082 euros !

2.44 %
*73,26 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.52 %
*745 140 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mimi est réussie !

5.77 %
*16 960 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gros Chat et Mimi est réussie !

1.57 %
*3,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

8.89 %
*21,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

1.58 %
*3,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coca de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

1.58 %
*3,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

1.59 %
*3,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires 
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

1.59 %
*3,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

74.86 %
*3 143,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 1479 euros !

2.70 %
*81,11 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.77 %
*757 058 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

9.05 %
*26 492 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grisette, Margot et Châtaigne est réussie !

5.45 %
*13,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

6.23 %
*14,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coca de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

6.45 %
*15,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

La collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie est réussie !

3.18 %
*95,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17.48 %
*839 232 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

19.95 %
*58 378 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

40.73 %
*40,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

40.73 %
*40,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oly de l'association Dream' Rescue,

1.46 %
*1,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

1.47 %
*1,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

1.47 %
*1,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

12.67 %
*30,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coca de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

14.92 %
*35,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

12.68 %
*30,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

7.98 %
*239,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 4279 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19.98 %
*958 932 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

32.11 %
*93 974 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

49.93 %
*49,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oly de l'association Dream' Rescue,

53.75 %
*53,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.70 %
*5,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.70 %
*5,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

5.71 %
*5,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

2.40 %
*5,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

2.41 %
*5,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

29.81 %
*71,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

39.07 %
*93,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coca de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

2.43 %
*5,83 sachets d*e viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

24.38 %
*58,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

4.18 %
*10,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

15.71 %
*471,37 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 3920​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...jecar/?lang=fr

*543,81 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-ev/?lang=fr

*968 626 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

20.20 %
*969 482 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

35.57 %
*104 086 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

50.49 %
*50,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oly de l'association Dream' Rescue,

53.96 %
*53,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

7.14 %
*7,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

7.14 %
*7,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

7.15 %
*7,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

3.74 %
*8,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

3.74 %
*8,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

31.61 %
*75,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

39.24 %
*94,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coca de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

3.76 %
*9,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

24.40 %
*58,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

4.20 %
*10,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

18.16 %
*544,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 3806​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.89 %
*1 050 762 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pompon est réussie !

4.86 %
*14 216 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

2 %
*5 852 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de granulés pour Zoé et Oly est réussie !

9.60 %
*9,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

9.61 %
*9,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

9.61 %
*9,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Chanel, Filou, Coca et Julie est réussie !

8.94 %
*21,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

24.73 %
*59,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

10.96 %
*26,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

23.55 %
*706,62 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 3555 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.23 %
*1 115 032 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

11.20 %
*32 784 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

7.18 %

*21 002 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

14.67 %

*14,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

18.41 %

*18,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

14.68 %

*14,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

14.42 %

*34,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

25.23 %

*60,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires

*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

22.51 %

*54,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

66.11 %

*1 983,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires

*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 1576 euros !

1.67 %

*40,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'Association Remember Me en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.82 %
*1 143 420 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

11.56 %

*33 812 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

8.97 %

*26 266 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

16.16 %
*16,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

18.57 %

*18,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

16.18 %

*16,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

18.56 %

*44,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

28.73 %

*68,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires

*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

22.51 %

*54,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

71.23 %

*2 137,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires

*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 1338 euros !

1.86 %

*44,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires

*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'Association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 3298 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...jecar/?lang=fr

*2 137,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-ev/?lang=fr

*1 144 070 cm3*
de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3*
de niche nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

23.82 %
*1 143 420 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

11.56 %
*33 812 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

8.97 %
*26 760 cm2 de couvertures offertes
**292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

16.16 %
*16,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

18.57 %
*18,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

16.18 %

*16,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

18.56 %

*44,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

28.73 %

*68,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires

*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

22.51 %

*54,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

71.23 %

*2 137,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires

*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 1338 euros !

1.86 %

*44,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires

*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'Association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 3298 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.82 %
*1 143 420 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

11.56 %
*33 812 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

8.97 %
*26 760 cm2 de couvertures offertes
**292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

16.16 %
*16,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loosy de l'association Dream' Rescue,

18.57 %
*18,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

16.18 %
*16,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

18.56 %
*44,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

28.73 %
*68,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

22.51 %
*54,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

71.23 %
*2 137,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie, il manque 1338 euros !

1.86 %
*44,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'Association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 3298 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

25.25 %
*1 212 118 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

62.83 %

*183 850 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Chipie, il manque 73 euros !

14.07 %

*41 174 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

42.93 %

*42,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Loosy, il manque 72 euros !

50.91 %

*50,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Gavroche, il manque 62 euros !

23.52 %

*23,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

61.48 %

*147,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de White, il manque 47 euros !

69.79 %

*167,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Lucas, il manque 37 euros !

25.69 %

*61,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie est réussie !

4.64 %

*111,36 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires

*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'Association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 3214 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.25 %
*1 212 118 cm3* de niche offertes
*4 800 000 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

62.83 %
*183 850 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Chipie, il manque 73 euros !

14.07 %
*41 174 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

42.93 %
*42**,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Loosy, il manque 72 euros !

50.91 %
*50,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Gavroche, il manque 62 euros !

23.52 %
*23,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lester de l'association Dream' Rescue,

61.48 %
*147,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de White, il manque 47 euros !

69.79 %
*167,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Lucas, il manque 37 euros !

25.69 %
*61,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Beta Zajecar en Serbie est réussie !

4.64 %
*111,36 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'Association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 3214 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de niches pour les chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Chipie, Bimbo et Sissi est réussie !

22.34 %
*65 360 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

La collecte de granulés pour Lester et Andrea est réussie !

24.84 %
*49,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isba de l'association Arche et Relais,

La collecte de nourritures pour Félix, Ella, Nouchka et Lilou est réussie !

28.82 %
*69,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

56.62 %
*135,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Chats Maux,

0.39 %
*0,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iron de l'association Chats Maux,

0.39 %
*0,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

0.39 %
*0,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Micha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.39 %
*0,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Chats Maux,

0.39 %
*0,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association Croq'Chats,

1.92 %
*4,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.40 %
*0,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

0.40 %
*0,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

23.55 %
*847,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour mes 38 chiens placés en pension à l'association Viata Animalelor en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...lelor/?lang=fr

*944,89 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

37.99 %
*111 178 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Tequila, il manque 121 euros !

La collecte de granulés pour Isba est réussie !

0.40 %
*0,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

0.35 %
*0,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister G de l'association Arche et Relais,

0.41 %
*0,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Arche et Relais,

La collecte de nourriture pour Zouzou et Perle est réussie !

1.15 %
*2,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iron de l'association Chats Maux,

1.15 %
*2,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

1.16 %
*2,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.16 %
*2,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Chats Maux,

1.16 %
*2,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association Croq'Chats,

1.93 %
*4,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.17 %
*2,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

1.18 %
*2,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

33.98 %
*1 223,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour mes 38 chiens placés en pension à l'association Viata Animalelor en Roumanie, il manque 3328 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Tequila est réussie !

5.57 %
*16 302 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.30 %
*9 680 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Viki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.55 %
*6,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

2.22 %
*4,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister G de l'association Arche et Relais,

2.56 %
*4,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.54 %
*8,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iron de l'association Chats Maux,

3.54 %
*8,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.12 %
*12,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

2.92 %
*7,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Chats Maux,

2.93 %
*7,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

3.35 %
*8,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association Croq'Chats,

2.95 %
*7,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

14.18 %
*34,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

40.88 %
*1 471,81 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour mes 38 chiens placés en pension à l'association Viata Animalelor en Roumanie, il manque 2980 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...lelor/?lang=fr

*1 586,29 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

6.44 %
*18 844 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

6.45 %
*18 868 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Viki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

17.76 %
*31,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.46 %
*6,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister G de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.96 %
*6,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.97 %
*9,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iron de l'association Chats Maux,

3.97 %
*9,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.25 %
*12,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

3.97 %
*9,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Chats Maux,

3.98 %
*9,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

3.99 %
*9,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association Croq'Chats,

3.99 %
*9,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

14.21 %
*34,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

44.94 %
*1 617,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour mes 38 chiens placés en pension à l'association Viata Animalelor en Roumanie, il manque 2776 euros !

0.06 %
*2,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires 
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

51,05 % 
il reste 4 heures
clic/partage svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...lelor/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

50.71 %
*148 390 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Oscar, il manque 97 euros !

10.30 %
*30 136 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

55.68 %
*97,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Anabelle, il manque 97 euros !

5.36 %
*10,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mister G de l'association Arche et Relais,

6.13 %
*10,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Arche et Relais,

23.24 %
*55,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Iron, il manque 93 euros !

23.61 %
*56,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Caramel, il manque 92 euros !

40.73 %
*101,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Micha, il manque 72 euros !

5.28 %
*12,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Chats Maux,

5.28 %
*12,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.28 %
*12,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association Croq'Chats,

5.29 %
*12,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

14.27 %
*34,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

La collecte pour les 38 chiens placés en pension à l'association Viata Animalelor en Roumanie est réussie !

3.14 %
*125,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Oscar et Viki est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Anabelle a échoué, celle pour Mister G et Maya est réussie !

La collecte de nourriture pour Iron a échoué, celle pour Caramel, Micha et Mélanie est réussie !

18.40 %
*44,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

22.50 %
*54,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Chats Maux,

15.84 %
*38,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

48.16 %
*115,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

10.39 %
*415,55 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc, il manque 6094 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.15 %
*11,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*225 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eliot de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

59.81 %
*143,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.70 %
*4,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

18.47 %
*44,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

48.17 %
*115,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

0.15 %
*0,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.16 %
*0,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

0.16 %
*0,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

0.16 %
*0,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

0.17 %
*0,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

0.17 %
*0,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

0.17 %
*0,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

0.17 %
*0,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caruso de l'association Animacoeur,

0.18 %
*0,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

15.80 %
*632,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc, il manque 5716 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.37 %
*15 710 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

11.33 %
*25,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*225 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eliot de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mélanie, Minouche, Leo et Caruso est réussie !

2.19 %
*5,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

18.58 %
*44,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

48.26 %
*115,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

0.95 %
*2,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.95 %
*2,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

0.95 %
*2,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

0.96 %
*2,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

22.14 %
*885,77 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc, il manque 5295 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.54 %
*27 912 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

La collecte de granulés pour Eliot est réussie !

6.26 %
*15,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

22.01 %
*52,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Les 4 Pattes Narbonnais,

48.37 %
*116,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de Maou de l'association Croq'Chats,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louis,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

4.59 %
*11,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

32.29 %
*1 291,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc, il manque 4605 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-adan/?lang=fr

*1 548,17 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

29.44 %
*86 142 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

7.96 %
*13,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heros de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de nourritures de Maou, Lila et Cannelle est réussie !

5.43 %
*13,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.43 %
*13,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

5.43 %
*13,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.43 %
*13,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.43 %
*13,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

10.47 %
*25,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

5.43 %
*13,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

5.44 %
*13,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sansToit,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc est réussie !

14.20 %
*511,11 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association WOF pour la fourrière en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39.34 %
*115 114 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

13.70 %
*23,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heros de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.03 %
*19,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

10.14 %
*24,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

10.17 %
*24,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

7.04 %
*16,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

7.04 %
*16,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

10.51 %
*25,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

7.05 %
*16,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

7.06 %
*16,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

19.14 %
*689,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association WOF pour la fourrière en Roumanie, il manque 4076 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71.01 %
*207 772 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

17.88 %
*31,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heros de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.56 %
*25,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

10.55 %
*25,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

11.59 %
*27,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

8.31 %
*19,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

8.31 %
*19,95 sachets* de viande offertes 
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

10.53 %
*25,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

8.32 %
*19,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

8.32 %
*19,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

34.62 %
*1 246,21 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association WOF pour la fourrière en Roumanie, il manque 3296 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Tango est réussie !

65.66 %
*114,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte d'Heros de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,, il manque 76 euros !

24.89 %
*59,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,, il manque 91 euros !

28.58 %
*68,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats, il manque 86 euros !

45.81 %
*109,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 66 euros !

9.87 %
*23,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

10.56 %
*25,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

9.88 %
*23,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

10.01 %
*24,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

47.35 %
*1 704,62 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association WOF pour la fourrière en Roumanie, il manque 2654 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Sos chiens fourrière en Roumanie

48,72 %

23 h restantes 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-wof/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

2.98 %
*8 716 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mindy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.06 %
*6 022 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Heros de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, est réussie !

8.61 %
*8,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.15 %
*5,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

5.15 %
*5,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ludivine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gipsy de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats et Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, est réussie !

10.83 %
*25,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur,

10.83 %
*25,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

10.83 %
*25,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

10.83 %
*25,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

10.83 %
25,99 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

53.39 %
*1 921,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association WOF pour la fourrière en Roumanie, il manque 2350 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Sos chiens de fourrière en Roumanie- Association WOF

64,76 %

4 h restantes   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-wof/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

45.66 %
*133 592 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h43* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mindy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 106 euros !

12.18 %
* 35 654 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

75.20 %
*75,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h40* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 31 euros !

12.52 %
*12,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

12.52 %
*12,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ludivine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

14.58 %
*35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h36* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 103 euros !

14.59 %
*35,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit, il manque 103 euros !

37.02 %
*88,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Animacoeur, il manque 76 euros !

14.60 %
*35,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

14.60 %
*35,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

88.69 %
*3 192,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h31* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association WOF pour la fourrière en Roumanie, il manque 570 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Mindy est réussie !

14.22 %
*41 682 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Violette est réussie !

14.04 %
*14,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

14.06 %
*14,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ludivine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tequila, Félix et Guimauve, est réussie !

15.63 %
*37,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

15.65 %
*37,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 190 chiens de l'association WOF pour la fourrière en Roumanie, est réussie !

10.10 %
*202,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.15 %
*79 476 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

23.32 %
*23,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

23.34 %
*23,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ludivine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

24.65 %
*59,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Animacoeur,

30.28 %
*72,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

59.14 %
*141,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

59.46 %
*142,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Croq'Chats,

38.18 %
*763,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie, il manque 1917 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51.29 %
*150 088 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h06* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 96 euros !

64.70 %
*64,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h03* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 45 euros !

27.98 %
*27,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ludivine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.05 %
*0,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.05 %
*0,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Floride de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.06 %
*0,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Oscar, Pepito, Sissi et Chloé est réussie !

0.36 %
*0,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nina de l'association Lezard,

0.37 %
*0,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pou Grizou de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

0.38 %
*0,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minodrey de l'association Animacoeur,

45.49 %
*909,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie, il manque 1690 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Mia est réussie !

1.56 %
*4 586 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Les Petits Loulous du Centre,

La collecte de granulés pour Everdeen est réussie !

32.12 %
*32,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*100 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludivine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.28 %
*0,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.28 %
*0,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.28 %
*0,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.28 %
*0,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.28 %
*0,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.28 %
*0,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Floride de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.28 %
*0,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.78 %
*4,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nina de l'association Lezard,

1.79 %
*4,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pou Grizou de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

8.88 %
*21,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minodrey de l'association Animacoeur,

46.68 %
*933,64 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie, il manque 1653 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Jazz est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Floride, Héros, Ludivine et Berlingot, est réussie !

1.69 %
*2,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.69 %
*2,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.69 %
*2,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.70 %
*2,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nina, Grizou et Minodrey, est réussie !

59.14 %
*1 182,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie, il manque 1267 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.54 %
*4 494 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

2.13 %
*3,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.13 %
*3,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.14 %
*3,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.14 %
*3,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.67 %
*1,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Lezard,

0.68 %
*1,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

0.69 %
*1,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Animacoeur,

63.02 %
*1 260,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie, il manque 1147 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS chiens de Serbie, Association Lina

69,52 %

6 heures restantes   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...escue/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

4.58 %
*13 412 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

2.55 %
*4,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.56 %
*4,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.56 %
*4,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.56 %
*4,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.62 %
*3,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

1.63 %
*3,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Lezard,

9.58 %
*22,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Animacoeur,

73.24 %
*1 464,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie, il manque 830 euros !

0.12 %
*3,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association française Hathi à Couëron,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

11.19 %
*32 730 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

5.55 %
*9,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.59 %
*6,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.59 %
*6,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.59 %
*6,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.02 %
*16,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Lezard,

9.67 %
*23,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Animacoeur,

10.16 %
*24,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

La collecte pour les 28 chiens de l'association Lina's animal rescue en Serbie, est réussie.

3.61 %
*104 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association française Hathi à Couëron, il manque 4164 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.01 %
*79 064 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

6.53 %
*11,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.69 %
*9,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.69 %
*9,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.70 %
*9,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

14.57 %
*34,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Lezard,

14.58 %
*35,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Animacoeur,

21.92 %
*52,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

13.74 %
*395,75 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association française Hathi à Couëron,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ang=fr&modal=1

*610,09 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Prunelle est réussie !

7.47 %
*13,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.29 %
*12,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zarafa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.30 %
*12,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.30 %
*12,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grizette, Louna et Pépère, est réussie !

1.59 %
*3,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Couillu de l'association Lezard,

1.60 %
*3,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupoune de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

1.61 %
*3,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

1.61 %
*3,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphette de l'association Animacoeur,

43.80 %
*1 261,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association française Hathi à Couëron, il manque 2428 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2 %
*5 862 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de granulés pour Zarafa est réussie !

8.19 %
*14,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.19 %
*14,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hélios de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.19 %
*14,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.62 %
*6,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Couillu de l'association Lezard,

2.61 %
*6,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupoune de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

2.61 %
*6,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

2.62 %
*6,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphette de l'association Animacoeur,

50.17 %
*1 444,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association française Hathi à Couëron, il manque 2153 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de l'association Hathi en France

60,18 %

9 heures restantes   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hathi/?lang=fr

----------


## dogeorge

Collecte. Ieux chiens de chasse reussie
Une nouvelle collecte à debutee

----------


## aurore27

67.68 %
*198 040 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de granulés pour Cracotte et Hélios, est réussie !

12.61 %
*22,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Couillu, Poupoune, Cookie et Nymphette, est réussie !

0.70 %
*29,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 5840 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Louna est réussie !

19.39 %
*33,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Dudule, Lola et Sécotine, est réussie !

5.44 %
*13,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vorace de l'association Lezard,

5.46 %
*13,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pooky de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

5.47 %
*13,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

2.84 %
*119,13 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 5714 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22.51 %
*39,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.31 %
*17,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vorace de l'association Lezard,

7.32 %
*17,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pooky de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

12.19 %
*29,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

9.81 %
*412,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 5303 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28.80 %
*50,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Vorace et Pipo, est réussie !

58.21 %
*139,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de nourriture pour Pooky, il manque 51 euros !

0.16 %
*0,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pastel de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

0.17 %
*0,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

0.18 %
*0,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Chat de GOUT'hier sans Toit,

20.51 %
*861,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 4674 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.99 %
*59,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pooky est réussie !

1.54 %
*3,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pastel de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

1.54 %
*3,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

1.54 %
*3,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

25.19 %
*1 057,83 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 4400 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...er-me/?lang=fr

*1 413,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

3.80 %
*11 114 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

2.52 %
*7 378 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

2.53 %
*7 392 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

2.53 %
*7 398 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

43.85 %
*76,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pastel, Perle et Gavroche, est réussie !

48.29 %
*2 028,11 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h17* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 3041 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Petite Etoile

ouf, collecte réussie in extremis.

----------


## aurore27

4.33 %
*12 686 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

3.54 %
*10 361 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

3.54 %
*10 372 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

3.55 %
*10 388 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

46.10 %
*80,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.78 %
*1,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

0.78 %
*1,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

0.79 %
*1,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

La collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

8.36 %
*24 461 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

6.34 %
*18 555 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

6.35 %
*18 579 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

6.36 %
*18 605 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

52.21 %
*91,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.45 %
*13,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

5.45 %
*13,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

5.46 %
*13,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

2.75 %
*115,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta/?lang=fr

*452,66 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

8.92 %
*26 112 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

7.90 %
*23 106 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

7.90 %
*23 127 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

7.91 %
*23 141 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

55.45 %
*97,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.03 %
*16,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

7.04 %
*16,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

7.04 %
*16,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

11.32 %
*475,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70.11 %
*205 152 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Tigrou, il manque 59 euros !

10.11 %
*29 605 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

10.13 %
*29 636 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

10.13 %
*29 679 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires 
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

60.29 %
*105,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tigrou et Chapie, est réussie !

38.84 %
*153,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Paulo, il manque 44 euros !

13.45 %
*564,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 5090 euros !

5.42 %
*195,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou est réussie !

11.50 %
*33 657 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chapie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

11.50 %
*33 660 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

11.50 %
*33 663 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

62.80 %
*109,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourriture pour Paulo est réussie !

0.70 %
*1,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronronette de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.70 %
*1,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.17 %
*5,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.71 %
*1,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.71 %
*1,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

15.88 %
*666,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 4947 euros !

7.24 %
*260,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Chapie est réussie !

18.75 %
*54 893 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

74.52 %
*130,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ronronette, Olivia et Minette, est réussie !

0.04 %
*0,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

6.63 %
*15,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

12.96 %
*31,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.06 %
*0,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

0.06 %
*0,16 sachets* de viande offertes 
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

35.49 %
*1 490,41 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 3815 euros !

13.63 %
*490,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.86 %
*63 977 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

21.88 %
*64 030 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

80.66 %
*141,15 kg* de granulés offerts 
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.90 %
*16,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

11.08 %
*26,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

14.83 %
*35,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.17 %
*5,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

2.19 %
*5,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

39.48 %
*1 658,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 3559 euros !

13.65 %
*491,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

0.24 %
*4,88 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...riuta/?lang=fr

*1 945,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

25.73 %
*75 306 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

25.75 %
*75 336 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

85.46 %
*149,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.77 %
*28,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

16.71 %
*40,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

32.16 %
*77,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.15 %
*12,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

5.15 %
*12,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

48.10 %
*2 020,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 3052 euros !

14.21 %
*511,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

2.89 %
*57,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

29.14 %
*85 274 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*35 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens, il manque 139 euros !

28.90 %
*84 611 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

La collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, est réussie !

17.53 %
*42,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens, il manque 99 euros !

21.90 %
*52,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savanna de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 94 euros !

34.02 %
*81,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*20 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 80 euros !

7.41 %
*17,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

7.42 %
*17,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

75.61 %
*3 175,64 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 1435 euros !

15.43 %
*555,57 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

3.66 %
*73,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Paulo est réussie !

42.46 %
*124 287 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

La collecte de nourritures pour Jade, Savanna et Gaston, est réussie !

8.86 %
*21,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy Ange de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

8.87 %
*21,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

10.53 %
*25,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

6.04 %
*14,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

La collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie est réussie !

18.21 %
*655,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3681 euros !

5.90 %
*118,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...radas/?lang=fr

*672,05 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

45.72 %
*133 779 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

9.10 %
*21,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

9.10 %
*21,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy Ange de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

10.61 %
*25,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens,

8.79 %
*21,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

18.90 %
*680,26 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3650 euros !

6.07 %
*121,32 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50.54 %
*147 874 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens, il manque 97 euros !

0.19 %
*559 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.19 %
*566 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlette de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.20 %
*576 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.20 %
*582 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

10.74 %
*25,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens, il manque 108 euros !

10.75 %
*25,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsie de l'association Les Chats'perlipopette Billy Berclausiens, il manque 108 euros !

10.76 %
*25,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy Ange de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque 108 euros !

18.07 %
*43,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

24.05 %
*869,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3418 euros !

7.12 %
*142,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...radas/?lang=fr

Fait

----------


## aurore27

54.87 %
*160 569 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de couvertures pour Pepsi, il manque 89 euros !

1.23 %
*3 608 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Vivre Libre,

1.24 %
*3 618 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlette de l'association Vivre Libre,

1.24 %
*3 631 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

1.24 %
*3 645 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

28.72 %
*68,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Pepsi, il manque 86 euros !

30.73 %
*73,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Rosalie, il manque 84 euros !

33.59 %
*80,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Papy Ange, il manque 80 euros !

19.99 %
*47,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

29.04 %
*1 045,55 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3194 euros !

7.65 %
*153,03 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pepsie est réussie !

10.47 %
*30 648 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Vivre Libre,

9.24 %
*27 050 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre,

12.56 %
*36 742 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

8.95 %
*26 217 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* e couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pepsi, Rosalie et Papy Ange, est réussie !

3.19 %
*7,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.20 %
*7,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Whisky de l'association Lezard,

24.85 %
*59,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

3.21 %
*7,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

39.57 %
*1 424,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2720 euros !

9.12 %
*182,45 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie, il manque 2818 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...radas/?lang=fr

*1 580,99 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir ::

----------


## aurore27

13.83 %
*40 457 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Vivre Libre,

12.60 %
*36 854 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre,

15.64 %
*45 766 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

10.66 %
*31 212 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

3.86 %
*9,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.87 %
*9,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Whisky de l'association Lezard,

24.95 %
*59,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

3.88 %
*9,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

43.92 %
*1 581,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2524 euros !

9.23 %
*184,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie, il manque 2814 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne

60 %

il reste 2h40   ::  :: 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...radas/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

46.53 %
*136 147 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Lily, il manque 105 euros !

15.65 %
*45 792 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre,

15.68 %
*45 866 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

15.67 %
*45 860 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Vanille, Whisky, Banco et Petite Fée est réussie !

La collecte pour les 93 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, est réussie !

13.80 %
*275,97 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie, il manque 2673 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Lily est réussie !

17.72 %
*51 850 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre,

17.45 %
*51 049 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

17.45 %
*51 053 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

1.28 %
*3,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miko de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.29 %
*3,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchka de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.29 %
*3,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cayrol de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

8.58 %
*20,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

16.56 %
*331,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie, il manque 2587 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-vms/?lang=fr

*436,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir ::

----------


## monloulou

SOS pour les chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie   ::  :: 

48,40 %

4 heures restantes 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...e-vms/?lang=fr

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Scarlett est réussie !

27.63 %
*80 851 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

27.28 %
*79 834 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

14.81 %
*25,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Miko, Cayrol, Rouky et Minouchka, a échoué.

2.05 %
*4,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

2.07 %
*4,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

La collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie, est réussie !

6.21 %
*124,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et les 35 chiens de l'association MDFB en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.30 %
*91 590 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

31.31 %
*91 623 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

16.60 %
*29,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association ADADA,

18.07 %
*31,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Union de l'association ADADA,

16.62 %
*29,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

5.83 %
*13,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

5.84 %
*14,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

11.68 %
*233,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et les 35 chiens de l'association MDFB en Bosnie, il manque 2738 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-mdfb/?lang=fr
*371,45 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

39.04 %
*114 218 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 119 euros !

37.76 %
*110 475 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

20.87 %
*36,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association ADADA, il manque 174 euros !

24.99 %
*43,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Union de l'association ADADA,

20.87 %
*36,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

23.83 %
*57,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T), il manque 92 euros !

27.09 %
*65,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T), il manque 88 euros !

22.64 %
*452,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et les 35 chiens de l'association MDFB en Bosnie, il manque 2399 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pirate est réussie !

42.66 %
*124 874 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Prune est réussie !

25.06 %
*43,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Union de l'association ADADA,

23.59 %
*41,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourriture pour Happy a échoué mais celle pour Vagabond, est réussie.....

0.79 %
*1,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

0.80 %
*1,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astuce de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

27.83 %
*556,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et les 35 chiens de l'association MDFB en Bosnie, il manque 2238 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47.36 %
*138 578 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

37.10 %
*64,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Union de l'association ADADA,

25.84 %
*45,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

8.34 %
*20,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

9.88 %
*23,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astuce de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

30.68 %
*613,51 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et les 35 chiens de l'association MDFB en Bosnie, il manque 2150 euros !

0.26 %
*9,24 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-mdfb/?lang=fr

*702,65 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues de l'association MDFB en Bosnie

60,13 %

il reste 3 heures   ::  :: 


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-mdfb/?lang=fr

----------


## aurore27

72.46 %
*212 007 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 54 euros !

47.58 %
*83,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h54* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Union de l'association ADADA, il manque 115 euros !

33.85 %
*59,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Astuce est réussie !

19.43 %
*46,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h51* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T), il manque 97 euros !

1.84 %
*4,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

62.90 %
*1 257,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues et les 35 chiens de l'association MDFB en Bosnie, il manque 1151 euros !

6.24 %
*224,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 4726 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Nala est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Union est réussie !

41.20 %
*72,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gaston est réussie !

6.17 %
*14,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

La collecte pour les chiens des rues et les 35 chiens de l'association MDFB en Bosnie, est réussie !

7.81 %
*285,01 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 4653 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46.67 %
*81,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

6.74 %
*16,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Line de l'association Arche de Véra,

32.53 %
*78,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

9.43 %
339,31 kg de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 4565 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57.30 %
*100,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carla de l'association ADADA,

15.34 %
*36,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Line de l'association Arche de Véra,

34.52 %
*82,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

14.57 %
*524,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 4306 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Carla est réussie !

1.78 %
*3,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Don Camillo de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pinceau et Line, est réussie !

14.46 %
*34,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

25.69 %
*924,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 3746 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

3.10 %
*7 557 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Dream' Rescue,

7.99 %
*13,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Don Camillo de l'association ADADA,

16.12 %
*38,68 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.72 %
*13,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magnum de l'association Arche de Véra,

31.26 %
*1 125,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 3465 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.56 %
*45 112 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Dream' Rescue,

15.14 %
*26,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Don Camillo de l'association ADADA,

27.17 %
*65,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

13.91 %
*33,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magnum de l'association Arche de Véra,

36.19 %
*1 302,86 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 3216 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens des rues de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie

40,59 % 

4 heures restantes.  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...europe4strays/

----------


## aurore27

38.51 %
*93 622 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires 
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Dream' Rescue,

La collecte de granulés pour Don Camillo est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Gamin et Magnum, est réussie !

2.05 %
*4,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quasimodo de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

2.07 %
*4,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou II de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

La collecte pour les chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, est réussie !

1.05 %
*25,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Remember Me,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48.37 %
*117 587 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Dream' Rescue,

2.72 %
*4,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vital de l'association ADADA,

13.82 %
*24,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépone de l'association ADADA,

9.77 %
*23,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou II de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

28.70 %
*68,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quasimodo de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

3.03 %
*72,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Remember Me, il manque 3259 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71.38 %
*173 534 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Dream' Rescue,

9.60 %
*16,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vital de l'association ADADA,

13.85 %
*24,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépone de l'association ADADA,

13.08 %
*31,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou II de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

28.86 %
*69,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quasimodo de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens,

4.04 %
*97,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Remember Me, il manque 3225 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Blanco est réussie !

2.52 %
*7 376 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

2.53 %
*7 421 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est devenue la collecte de granulés pour Vital, elle n'apparaît plus sur le site....

20.15 %
*35,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépone de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tigrou II et Quasimodo est réussie !

19.24 %
*461,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Remember Me, il manque 2714 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4.50 %
*13 154 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

4.49 %
*13 152 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

31.71 %
*55,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépone de l'association ADADA,

1.30 %
*3,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poufsouffle de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

1.30 %
*3,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serpentard de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

22.02 %
*528,14 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Remember Me, il manque 2621 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

Fait

----------


## monloulou

SOS pour les chiens de Camélia - Association Remember Me en Roumanie 
des croquettes à la place du pain rassis SVP

42,88 %

7 heures restantes   ::  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...a-remember-me/

----------


## aurore27

22.60 %
*66 135 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T), il manque 151 euros !

14.10 %
*41 255 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

41.54 %
*72,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h02* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépone de l'association ADADA, il manque 128 euros !

15.71 %
*37,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h00* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poufsouffle de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56, il manque 100 euros !

15.71 %
*37,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*1h59* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serpentard de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56, il manque 100 euros !

69.35 %
*1 664,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Remember Me, il manque 1030 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

28.79 %
*84 248 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Gaston , il manque 139 euros !

16.96 %
*49 640 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

La collecte de granulés pour Pépone est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Poufsouffle et Serpentard est réussie !

La collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Remember Me, est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Collecte réussie pour le refuge de Camelia  ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Gaston est réussie !

27.81 %
*81 397 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

5.47 %
*9,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlemagne de l'association ADADA,

4.91 %
*11,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serdaigle de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

4.92 %
*11,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gryffondor de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

2.05 %
*40,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Cats and Dogs au Maroc, il manque 3331 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

31.83 %
*93 135 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T),

12.77 %
*22,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlemagne de l'association ADADA,

6.91 %
*16,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serdaigle de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

6.92 %
*16,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gryffondor de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

6.30 %
*126,02 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Cats and Dogs au Maroc, il manque 3186 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64.21 %
*187 878 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toi(T), il manque 70 euros !

21.43 %
*37,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h03* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlemagne de l'association ADADA, il manque 172 euros !

9.68 %
*23,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h02* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serdaigle de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56, il manque 107 euros !

12.96 %
*31,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h01* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gryffondor de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56, il manque 103 euros !

0.68 %
*1,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.69 %
*1,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Testuo de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux,

16.91 %
*338,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Cats and Dogs au Maroc, il manque 2826 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Vagabond est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Charlemagne est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Serdaigle et Gryffondor est réussie !

1.86 %
*4,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.87 %
*4,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Testuo de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux,

20.21 %
*404,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Cats and Dogs au Maroc, il manque 2714 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.35 %
*21 505 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

2.01 %
*3,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octave de l'association ADADA,

4.70 %
*8,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Thor, Testuo et Bradley, est réussie !

0.51 %
*1,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kylla de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux,

0.52 %
*1,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rock de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.57 %
*18,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sako de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

29.40 %
*587,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Cats and Dogs au Maroc, il manque 2401 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-from-morocco/

*732,58 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

22.94 %
*67 116 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*1h28* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit, il manque 151 euros !

9.06 %
*15,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*1h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octave de l'association ADADA, il manque 199 euros !

7.23 %
*12,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association ADADA,

7.23 %
*12,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Youp de l'association ADADA,

16.10 %
*38,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sako de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

20.91 %
*50,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rock de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

24.94 %
*59,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kylla de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux,

72.94 %
*1 458,89 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Cats and Dogs au Maroc, il manque 931 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

fait 2 fois

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Happy est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Octave est réussie !

8.06 %
*14,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association ADADA,

8.06 %
*14,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Youp de l'association ADADA,

18.94 %
*45,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sako de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

20.99 %
*50,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rock de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

25.01 %
*60,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylla de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux,

La collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Cats and Dogs au Maroc, est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.87 %
*19,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association ADADA,

10.52 %
*18,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Youp de l'association ADADA,

21.11 %
*50,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rock de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

21.11 %
*50,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sako de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

25.11 %
*60,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylla de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux,

0.90 %
*26,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

fait

----------


## aurore27

19.89 %
*34,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association ADADA,

13.85 %
*24,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Youp de l'association ADADA,

34.36 %
*82,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylla de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux,

34.61 %
*83,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sako de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.41 %
*0,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

0.41 %
*0,99 sachets* de viande offertes 
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

0.42 %
*1 sachet* de viandes offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

4.40 %
*132,09 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Julie est réussie !

20.66 %
*36,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Youp de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Maestro, Rock, Sako et Killa, est réussie !

3.54 %
*8,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

24.60 %
*59,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

36.22 %
*86,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

7.67 %
*230,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 3878 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Youp est réussie !

9.37 %
*22,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

24.72 %
*59,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté,

36.41 %
*87,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Nouvelle Chance 56,

9.29 %
*278,57 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 3810 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de nourritures pour Daisy, Gucci et Pixel, est réussie !

6.43 %
*15,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candice de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

6.44 %
*15,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

6.44 %
*15,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swiffer de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

32.22 %
*966,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 2847 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.97 %
*5,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Arche de Céline,

2.98 %
*5,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Arche de Céline,

11.50 %
*27,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

24.06 %
*57,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candice de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.94 %
*28,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swiffer de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

40.08 %
*1 202,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 2517 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3.99 %
*6,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Arche de Céline,

4 %
*7 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Arche de Céline,

13.16 %
*31,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

24.16 %
*57,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candice de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

13.18 %
*31,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swiffer de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

44.11 %
*1 323,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 2348 euros !

0.03 %
*0,88 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 4199 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cracotte a échoué.

8.54 %
*14,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Arche de Céline,

La collecte de nourritures pour Viki a échoué, celles pour Candice et Swiffer ont réussi !

6.85 %
*16,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association 4 Sabots et Un fer,

1.10 %
*2,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchoupi de l'association Arche de Véra,

1.11 %
*2,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Casper de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

La collecte pour les chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne, est réussie !

16.90 %
*507 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 3491 euros !

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## Adriana 3

fait

----------


## aurore27

59.51 %
*104,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Arche de Céline,

7.39 %
*17,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association 4 Sabots et Un fer,

4.72 %
*11,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchoupi de l'association Arche de Véra,

4.73 %
*11,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Casper de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

23.24 %
*697,14 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 3225 euros !

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73.03 %
*127,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Arche de Céline,

11.78 %
*28,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association 4 Sabots et Un fer,

6.15 %
*14,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchoupi de l'association Arche de Véra,

6.15 %
*14,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Casper de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

31.57 %
*947,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 2874 euros !

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Câlinette est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Nougat, Tchoupi et Casper, est réussie !

0.05 %
*0,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.06 %
*0,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénomène de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

0.06 %
*0,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

61.05 %
*1 831,37 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 1637 euros !

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3.87 %
*9,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénomène de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

3.87 %
*9,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir a collecte pour June de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.58 %
*11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

68.97 %
*2 069 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 1304 euros !

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6.56 %
*15,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénomène de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

6.55 %
*15,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

6.56 %
*15,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

76.62 %
*2 298,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 983 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ssion/?modal=1

*2 356,46 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

*AI*

----------


## Adriana 3

fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de nourritures pour Phénomène, June et Poupette, est réussie !

0.22 %
*0,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.22 %
*0,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ilak de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.23 %
*0,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoebus de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.86 %
*6,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.86 %
*6,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ilak de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,
 
16.85 %
*40,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoebus de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

fait

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

8.55 %
*25 016 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Pep's,

4.63 %
*13 542 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's,

4.63 %
*13 560 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's,

4.64 %
*13 584 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

0.50 %
*1,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.51 %
*1,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.51 %
*1,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

39.75 %
*572,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 330 chiens et chiots de l'association Mukitza en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Choupette est réussie !

9.15 %
*26 761 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's,

15.65 %
*45 782 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's,

9.18 %
*26 868 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

7.23 %
*17,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.24 %
*17,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.24 %
*17,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

50.61 %
*728,82 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 330 chiens et chiots de l'association Mukitza en Roumanie, il manque 2205​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

SOS croquettes pour les chiots de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie 

51,47 %

9 heures restantes   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...neamt-mukitza/

----------


## aurore27

12.99 %
*38 008 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's,

15.70 %
*45 926 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's,

13 %
*38 055 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

9.91 %
*23,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre,

9.92 %
*23,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre,

11.55 %
*27,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre,

56.24 %
*809,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 330 chiens et chiots de l'association Mukitza en Roumanie, il manque 1954​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

fait

----------


## aurore27

14.41 %
*42 155 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's,

15.71 %
*45 963 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir a collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's,

14.42 %
*42 195 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

14.32 %
*34,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h04* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 126 euros !

15.55 %
*37,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h01* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 124 euros !

21.29 %
*51,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h00* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 116 euros !

67.64 %
*973,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 330 chiens et chiots de l'association Mukitza en Roumanie, il manque 1445​ euros !

0.74 %
*14,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

16.79 %
*49 142 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's, 

16.81 %
*49 190 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's,

19.68 %
*57 574 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nala, Scarlett et Pirate, est réussie !

1.66 %
*3,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Arche de Véra,

1.66 %
*4 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Arche de Véra,

1.67 %
*4,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte pour les 330 chiens et chiots de l'association Mukitza en Roumanie, est réussie !

1.11 %
*22,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Sushi est réussie !

20.64 %
*60 389 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's, 

3.05 %
*7,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Arche de Véra,

3.05 %
*7,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association Arche de Véra,

3.05 %
*7,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Vivre Libre,

5.07 %
*101,38 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

fait

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Neige est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Kenzo, Bobby et Lily, est réussie !

15.13 %
*302,65 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 4668 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

Fait

----------


## aurore27

4.15 %
*9,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douna de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istréen,

4.17 %
*10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minounette de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istréen,

4.18 %
*10,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calva de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istréen,

20.76 %
*415,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 4359 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4.98 %
*8,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.51 %
*0,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.51 %
*0,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.52 %
*0,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.52 %
*0,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

12.62 %
*30,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douna de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istréen,

13.11 %
*31,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calva de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istréen,

16.90 %
*40,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minounette de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istréen,

25.88 %
*517,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 4077 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.92 %
*26,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.59 %
*2,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.59 %
*2,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.59 %
*2,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.59 %
*2,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minounette, Calva et Douna, est réussie !

35.45 %
*709 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 3551 euros !

9.12 %
*218,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75.29 %
*131,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.10 %
*5,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.11 %
*5,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.11 %
*5,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.11 %
*5,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

12.02 %
*28,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's,

15.23 %
*36,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

21.39 %
*51,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires 
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

44.87 %
*897,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 3038 euros !

15.50 %
*372,01 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75.38 %
*131,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.21 %
*5,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.21 %
*5,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.22 %
*5,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.22 %
*5,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

20.14 %
*48,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

20.47 %
*49,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's,

21.41 %
*51,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen,

45.29 %
*905,78 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 3010 euros !

15.54 %
*372,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kublai est réussie !

3.92 %
*6,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.92 %
*6,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.92 %
*6,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.92 %
*6,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

40.92 %
*98,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen, il manque 70 euros !

41.46 %
*99,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h18* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's, il manque 69 euros !

54.52 %
*130,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h17* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's, il manque 54 euros !

51.57 %
*1 031,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h15* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 2664 euros !

17.41 %
*417,89 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4.08 %
*7,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.09 %
*7,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.09 %
*7,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.10 %
*7,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

43.37 %
*104,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*54 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's, il manque 67 euros !

43.40 %
*104,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*53 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen, il manque 67 euros !

56.24 %
*134,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*52 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Pep's, il manque 52 euros !

56.11 %
*1 122,11 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*51 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, il manque 2415 euros !

17.54 %
*421,09 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4.24 %
*7 429 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*175 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.65 %
*8,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.65 %
*8,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.65 %
*8,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

9.22 %
*16,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour P'tit coeur, Matou et Sushi, est réussie !

0.45 %
*1,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Pep's,

0.46 %
*1,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's,

0.47 %
*1,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichette de l'association Pep's,

La collecte pour les chiens de l'association SOS Animaux en Tunisie, est réussie !

18.94 %
*458,51 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, il manque 2919 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.58 %
*27 271 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*175 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.66 %
*9,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

5.66 %
*9,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

5.66 %
*9,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

13.81 %
*24,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.62 %
*8,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Pep's,

3.62 %
*8,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's,

3.62 %
*8,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichette de l'association Pep's,

22.93 %
*550,21 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, il manque 2775 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53.15 %
*93 023 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*175 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 55 euros !

12.01 %
*21,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse, il manque 193 euros !

7.86 %
*13,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

7.87 %
*13,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

13.83 %
*24,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

7.66 %
*18,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Pep's, il manque 109 euros !

7.66 %
*18,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's, il manque 109 euros !

8.87 %
*21,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichette de l'association Pep's, il manque 108 euros !

28.66 %
*687,78 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, il manque 2569 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Adriana 3

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Guizmo est réussie !

27.29 %
*79 836 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

3.94 %
*11 545 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Crocodile est réussie !

31.95 %
*55,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

10.18 %
*17,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

25.28 %
*44,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Choupette, Neige et Bichette, est réussie !

38.54 %
*924,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, il manque 2213 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.80 %
*81 331 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.64 %
*22 366 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

32.36 %
*56,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

12.48 %
*21,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

25.29 %
*44,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.77 %
*4,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Footy de l'association Family Dogs,

3.55 %
*8,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snoopy de l'association Family Dogs,

34.20 %
*82,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association Family Dogs,

43.76 %
*1 050,20 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, il manque 2025 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28.04 %
*82 043 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

10.08 %
*29 514 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

34.86 %
*61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

14.12 %
*24,72 kg* de granulés offerts 
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

25.30 %
*44,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.05 %
*9,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Footy de l'association Family Dogs,

4.05 %
*9,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snoopy de l'association Family Dogs,

35.95 %
*86,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association Family Dogs,

44 %
*1 056,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, il manque 2016 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.68 %
*98 545 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

14.41 %
*42 233 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

37.56 %
*65,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

16.96 %
*29,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

25.31 %
*44,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

13.05 %
*31,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Footy de l'association Family Dogs,

13.06 %
*31,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snoopy de l'association Family Dogs,

36.13 %
*86,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association Family Dogs,

49.94 %
*1 198,57 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, il manque 1803 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...olly-woofters/
*1 220,23 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Oslo est réussie !

23.42 %
*68 576 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Hussard est réussie !

19.16 %
*33,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

27.65 %
*48,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.89 %
*1,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.89 %
*1,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.89 %
*1,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.90 %
*1,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Footy, Snoopy et Orphée, est réussie !

La collecte de croquettes pour l'association Woolly Woofters en Macédoine, est réussie !

0.51 %
*15,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 171 chiens de l'association Refuge pour chiens de Baia Mare en Roumanie, il manque 4179 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32.76 %
*95 860 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Tendresse est réussie !

32.61 %
*57,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.89 %
*3,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.90 %
*3,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.90 %
*3,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.91 %
*3,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.83 %
*11,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

4.84 %
*11,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

5.82 %
*13,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Starlette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

1.70 %
*51,13 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 171 chiens de l'association Refuge pour chiens de Baia Mare en Roumanie, il manque 4129 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42.37 %
*123 980 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

33.12 %
*57,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

2.80 %
*4,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

2.81 %
*4,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

2.81 %
*4,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

2.82 %
*4,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

7.41 %
*17,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

7.41 %
*17,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

8.48 %
*20,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Starlette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

10.93 %
*328,02 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 171 chiens de l'association Refuge pour chiens de Baia Mare en Roumanie, il manque 3741 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Fleury est réussie !

45.54 %
*79,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.10 %
*7,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.10 %
*7,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.10 %
*7,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.11 %
*7,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourriture pour Blanchette a échoué, celles pour Starlette Ruben ont réussi !

24.58 %
*737,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 171 chiens de l'association Refuge pour chiens de Baia Mare en Roumanie, il manque 3168 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ham est réussie !

4.68 %
*8,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.67 %
*8,18 kg* de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.68 %
*8,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.68 %
*8,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.54 %
*8,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

5.15 %
*12,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

2.22 %
*5,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

2.22 %
*5,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

2.22 %
*5,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

2.22 %
*5,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

2.22 %
*5,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

29.54 %
*886,26 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 171 chiens de l'association Refuge pour chiens de Baia Mare en Roumanie, il manque 2960 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-mare/?modal=1

*1 152,97 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

7.71 %
*13,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jéricho de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

7.71 %
*13,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

7.72 %
*13,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

7.72 %
*13,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pixel, Balou et Salem, est réussie !

6.04 %
*14,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.04 %
*14,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.05 %
*14,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.05 %
*14,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

12.37 %
*29,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

La collecte pour les 171 chiens de l'association Refuge pour chiens de Baia Mare en Roumanie, est réussie !

0.01 %
*0,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

26.66 %
*78 003 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Starlette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

La collecte de granulés pour Jéricho est réussie !

9.94 %
*17,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

9.94 %
*17,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

9.95 %
*17,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

10.63 %
*25,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

11.33 %
*27,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

33.82 %
*81,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

14.09 %
*33,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

17.47 %
*41,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

4.13 %
*322,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.15 %
*109 004 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Starlette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

10.63 %
*18,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

10.63 %
*18,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

18.60 %
18,61 kg de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

12.46 %
*29,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

12.46 %
*29,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

38.14 %
*91,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

14.11 %
*33,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

17.48 %
*41,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

4.71 %
*367,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

*367,21 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Starlette est réussie !

11.92 %
*20,86 kg* de granulés offerts 
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

11.93 %
*20,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

11.94 %
*20,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

42.60 %
*102,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*49 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 68 euros !

44.22 %
*106,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*48 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 66 euros !

58.74 %
*140,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*47 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 49 euros !

17.56 %
*42,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

17.58 %
*42,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.94 %
*540,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.62 %
*16 450 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

1.46 %
*4 285 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

1.47 %
*4 298 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

1.04 %
*3 056 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

13.42 %
*23,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

13.42 %
*23,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

13.42 %
*23,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pépère, Picsou et Zoé, est réussie !

3.35 %
*8,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Family Dogs,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ninja de l'association Ronron,

19.45 %
*46,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

21.10 %
*50,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

10.09 %
*786,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50.20 %
*146 884 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 98 euros !

5.88 %
*17 234 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.23 %
*18 225 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

5.90 %
*17 256 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

16.60 %
*29,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse, il manque 183 euros !

16.61 %
*29,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

18.35 %
*32,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

18.19 %
*43,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Family Dogs, il manque 120 euros !

13.33 %
*31,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ninja de l'association Ronron, il manque 102 euros !

19.78 %
*47,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 95 euros !

16.44 %
*1 282,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/
*1 282,67 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pépère est réussie !

7.29 %
*21 341 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picsou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

7.30 %
*21 354 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

7.31 %
*21 386 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

La collecte de granulés pour Idole est réussie !

18.52 %
*32,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angie de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

18.52 %
*32,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Luna, Ninja et Pirouette, est réussie !

17.43 %
*1 359,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Picsou est réussie !

11.60 %
*33 957 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

11.61 %
*33 981 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

La collecte de granulés pour Angie est réussie !

23.88 %
*41,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.89 %
*2,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adagio de l'association L'Ache de Maddy,

0.90 %
*2,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association L'Ache de Maddy,

0.91 %
*2,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.54 %
*20,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

20.99 %
*1 637,44 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 8628 euros !

1.24 %
*67,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/


*1 774,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
*1 774,07 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

16.50 %
*48 287 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

16.52 %
*48 335 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

29.47 %
*51,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.18 %
*10,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adagio de l'association L'Ache de Maddy,

4.20 %
*10,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.73 %
*20,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

10.76 %
*25,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association L'Ache de Maddy,

25.17 %
*1 963,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 8172 euros !

4.85 %
*261,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.28 %
*62 254 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

21.28 %
*62 281 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

37.61 %
*65,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

8.33 %
*19,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adagio de l'association L'Ache de Maddy,

8.35 %
*20,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.85 %
*21,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

15.10 %
*36,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association L'Ache de Maddy,

27.04 %
*2 109,38 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 7967 euros !

6.35 %
*342,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

*2 251,86 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

71.77 %
*210 006 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*59 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 56 euros !

27.77 %
*81 273 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

46.64 %
*81,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*57 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse, il manque 117 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Arielle est réussie !

14.58 %
*35,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*55 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adagio de l'association L'Ache de Maddy, il manque 101 euros !

15.36 %
*36,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*54 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association L'Ache de Maddy, il manque 100 euros !

32.07 %
76,96 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*53 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 80 euros !

33.36 %
*2 602,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 7277 euros !

10.09 %
*544,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pirouettes et Pirate est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Etoile est réussie !

2.18 %
*3,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimeur de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

0.57 %
*1 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

0.57 %
*1 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

0.57 %
*1,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

39.58 %
*3 086,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 6599 euros !

11.16 %
*602,55 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.54 %
*4,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimeur de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

1.40 %
*2,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

1.41 %
*2,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

1.42 %
*2,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

7.26 %
*17,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

4.67 %
*11,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association Cosette,

2.54 %
*6,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.62 %
*1,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

0.62 %
*1,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

41.08 %
*3 204,21 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 6435 euros !

13.04 %
*704,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...en-ev/?modal=1

*3 686,09 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

7.60 %
*13,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimeur de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

2.33 %
*4,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

2.33 %
*4,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

2.34 %
*4,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

7.59 %
*18,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleury de l'association Vivre Libre,

6.77 %
*16,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association Cosette,

2.55 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

1 %
*2,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

1 %
*2,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

1.01 %
*2,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

1.01 %
*2,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

1.01 %
*2,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.85 %
*2,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

1.02 %
*2,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

1.02 %
*2,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

1.02 %
*2,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

1.02 %
*2,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

2.47 %
*5,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

51.42 %
*4 011 kg* de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 5305 euros !

14.61 %
*789,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

*4 011,17 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*7 800 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Frimeur est réussie !

4.90 %
*8,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

14.33 %
*25,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

4.92 %
*8,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

La collecte de nourritures pour Fleury et Elsa est réussie !

2.67 %
*6,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

1.78 %
*4,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

1.78 %
*4,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

1.78 %
*4,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

1.79 %
*4,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

1.79 %
*4,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

1.49 %
*4,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

1.79 %
*4,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

1.79 %
*4,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

1.79 %
*4,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

2.49 %
*5,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.51 %
13,23 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

La collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. est réussie !

23.51 %
*1 269,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.46 %
*7 189 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

0.93 %
*2 708 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

0.93 %
*2 709 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

0.93 %
*2 714 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.27 %
*10,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

14.35 %
*25,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

6.27 %
*10,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

La collecte de nourriture pour Teva est réussie !

4.25 %
*10,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre,

3.88 %
*9,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

2.33 %
*5,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

2.33 %
*5,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

1.94 %
*5,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

2.33 %
*5,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

5.24 %
*12,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

2.33 %
*5,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

2.50 %
*5,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.53 %
*13,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

37.01 %
*1 998,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

*2 160,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

23.65 %
*69 205 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 149 euros !

5.36 %
*15 677 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

5.36 %
*15 685 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

5.36 %
*15 693 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

10.90 %
*19,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque 180 euros !

14.42 %
*25,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

10.90 %
*19,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

47.67 %
*114,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque 62 euros !

60.09 %
*144,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h52* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 59 euros !

4.50 %
*10,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

4.51 %
*10,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

3.76 %
*10,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

4.51 %
*10,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

5.26 %
*12,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

4.52 %
*10,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

7.41 %
*17,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

13.14 %
*31,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

46.28 %
*2 499,09 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

1.11 %
*16,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Zoé est réussie !

6.41 %
*18 765 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.42 %
*18 792 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

6.43 %
*18 818 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

La collecte de granulés pour Mistinguette est réussie !

14.48 %
*25,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

12.64 %
*22,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tango et Oslo est réussie !

5.10 %
*12,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

5.10 %
*12,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

4.25 %
*12,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

5.11 %
*12,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

5.27 %
*12,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.11 %
*12,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

7.42 %
*17,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

25.69 %
*61,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

47.51 %
*2 565,64 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

1.36 %
*19,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.35 %
*27 361 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

9.36 %
*27 395 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

9.38 %
*27 442 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

21.01 %
*36,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

17.49 %
*30,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

6.71 %
*16,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

7.12 %
*17,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

5.60 %
*16,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

6.73 %
*16,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

6.74 %
*16,17 sachets* de viande offertes 
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

6.74 %
*16,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

7.42 %
*17,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

25.76 %
*61,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

53.83 %
*2 907,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 3491 euros !

7.30 %
*105,14 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12.16 %
*35 573 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

12.16 %
*35 587 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

12.17 %
*35 606 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

21.79 %
*38,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galupie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

21.79 %
*38,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

7.94 %
*19,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

7.94 %
*19,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

6.62 %
*19,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

7.95 %
*19,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

7.95 %
*19,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

7.95 %
*19,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

7.95 %
*19,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

30 %
*72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

60.49 %
*3 266,55 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 2987 euros !

12.16 %
*175,13 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne,

5.89 %
*294,38 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires 
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Balou est réussie !

14.74 %
*43 196 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

14.77 %
*43 235 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

La collecte de granulés pour Galupie est réussie !

24.48 %
*42,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sick Boy et Chouchou est réussie !

7.43 %
*21,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

8.92 %
*21,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

13.06 %
*31,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

8.93 %
*21,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

8.93 %
*21,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

38.39 %
*92,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

72.56 %
*3 918,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 2075 euros !

16.11 %
*231,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne,

7.01 %
*350,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.98 %
49 682 cm2de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

16.98 %
*49 686 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

27.54 %
*48,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL,

8.49 %
*24,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

13.16 %
*31,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co,

21.98 %
*52,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

10.19 %
*24,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

10.19 %
*24,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

38.42 %
*92,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

77.42 %
*4 180,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 1707 euros !

17.03 %
*245,20 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne,

9.61 %
*480,55 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...da-alina-anda/

*4 419,58 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

39.63 %
*115 961 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet, il manque 118 euros !

26.20 %
*76 653 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

35.48 %
*62,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL, il manque 130 euros !

1.15 %
*2,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux,

21.42 %
*61,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette, il manque 111 euros !

25.19 %
*60,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Lily and Co, il manque 88 euros !

34.12 %
*81,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepita de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 78 euros !

13.41 %
*32,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

13.42 %
*32,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

46.90 %
*112,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

0.34 %
*0,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinos de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.34 %
*0,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

96.05 %
*5 186,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h48* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 299 euros !

19.03 %
*273,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne, il manque 1283 euros !

11.77 %
*588,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Salem est réussie !

30.36 %
*88 842 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

La collecte de granulés pour Kiki est réussie !

3.50 %
*6,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lili, Pépita et Minette a échoué....

13.47 %
*32,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

13.46 %
*32,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

46.95 %
*112,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association OCCP,

0.63 %
*1,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.63 %
*1,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinos de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.63 %
*1,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.64 %
*1,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.64 %
*1,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

17.24 %
*41,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.64 %
*1,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.64 %
*1,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.64 %
*1,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

0.65 %
*1,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.65 %
*1,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.65 %
*1,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

La collecte pour les 260 chiens du refuge d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie est réussie !

25.04 %
*360,65 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne, il manque 1188 euros !

14.42 %
*720,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93.27 %
*272 922 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet,

29.92 %
*52,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux,

23.89 %
*57,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

24.58 %
*58,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

1.45 %
*3,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

1.46 %
*3,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinos de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

1.46 %
*3,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

1.46 %
*3,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

9.77 %
*23,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

17.25 %
*41,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

1.46 %
*3,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

1.46 %
*3,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

1.47 %
*3,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

1.47 %
*3,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

1.47 %
*3,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

1.47 %
*3,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

34.01 %
*489,79 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne, il manque 1046 euros !

15.90 %
*795,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pixel est réussie !

0.87 %
*2 565 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association Cosette,

0.88 %
*2 578 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

1.71 %
*5 008 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

37.06 %
*64,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux, il manque 127 euros !

25.02 %
*60,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 89 euros !

26.09 %
*62,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co, il manque 87 euros !

2.04 %
*4,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinos de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

5.82 %
*13,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

9.98 %
*23,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.05 %
*4,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

13.94 %
*33,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

17.26 %
*41,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

2.05 %
*4,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.05 %
*4,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.05 %
*4,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

2.05 %
*4,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.05 %
*4,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.34 %
*17,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

79.85 %
*1 149,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 440 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne, il manque 320 euros !

17.20 %
*860,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3.27 %
*9 608 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association Cosette,

3.12 %
9 157 cm2 de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

3.15 %
*9 231 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

La collecte de granulés pour Princesse est réussie !

0.29 %
*0,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.19 %
*0,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.19 %
*0,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.19 %
*0,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.19 %
*0,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.19 %
*0,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

0.19 %
*0,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grisou et Linette est réussie !

2.62 %
*6,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinos de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

5.84 %
*14,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

10.02 %
*24,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.63 %
*6,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

17.26 %
*41,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

18.12 %
*43,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.64 %
*6,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.64 %
*6,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.64 %
*6,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

2.64 %
*6,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.64 %
*6,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.35 %
*17,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Protectors Animal El Hocico en Espagne est réussie !

18.93 %
*946,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.53 %
*92 250 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association Cosette,

6.45 %
*18 875 cm**2* de couvertures offertes 
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* *restants pour réussir* la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

6.47 %
*18 946 cm2* e couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

1.07 %
*1,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.06 %
*1,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.06 %
*1,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.07 %
*1,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.07 %
*1,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.07 %
*1,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.07 %
*1,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

7.90 %
*18,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinos de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

10.20 %
*24,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

14.39 %
*34,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

3.85 %
*9,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

17.27 %
*41,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

18.14 %
*43,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

3.86 %
*9,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

3.86 %
*9,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

3.86 %
*9,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

3.86 %
*9,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

3.87 %
*9,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires 
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.36 %
*17,67 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

24.16 %
*1 207,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 5689 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.83 %
*93 142 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association Cosette,

7.52 %
*22 014 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

7.53 %
*22 044 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

1.31 %
*2,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cyty Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.28 %
*2,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.28 %
*2,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.28 %
*2,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.29 %
*2,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.29 %
*2,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.29 %
*2,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

10.38 %
*24,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

14.48 %
*34,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

66.40 %
*159,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinos de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.16 %
*9,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

17.27 %
*41,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

18.14 %
*43,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

4.17 %
*10,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

4.18 %
*10,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.18 %
*10,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

4.18 %
*10,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.18 %
*10,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.36 %
*17,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

24.30 %
*1 214,99 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 5678 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67.67 %
*198 017 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*47 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association Cosette, il manque 64 euros !

10.49 %
*30 684 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

10.49 %
*30 711 cm2* de couvertures 
offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

La collecte de granulés pour Cyty Belle est réussie !

1.94 %
*3,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.89 %
*3,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.90 %
*3,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.90 %
*3,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.90 %
*3,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

1.90 %
*3,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rouquinos est réussie !

44.92 %
*107,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*37 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque 89 euros !

25.21 %
*60,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*36 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats, il manque 88 euros !

5 %
*12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

17.28 %
*41,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

18.16 %
*43,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

5.01 %
*12,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

5.01 %
*12,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

5.02 %
*12,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

5.02 %
*12,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

5.02 %
*12,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.37 %
*17,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

26.22 %
*1 311,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 5534 euros !

0.14 %
*5,99 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Elsa est réussie !

19.25 %
*56 342 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette,

19.28 %
*56 413 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

6.67 %
*11,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.38 %
*5,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.38 %
*5,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.39 %
*5,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.39 %
*5,94 kg* de granulés offerts 
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.39 %
*5,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Soledad et Lune est réussie !

7 %
*16,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

17.51 %
*42,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronchon de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

18.50 %
*44,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

7.01 %
*16,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

7.02 %
*16,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.02 %
*16,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

7.03 %
*16,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.03 %
*16,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.40 %
*17,77 sachets de* viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

30.85 %
*1 542,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 5187 euros !

12.18 %
*511,36 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

fait 2 fois

----------


## aurore27

50.93 %
*149 017 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*53 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Cosette, il manque 96 euros !

23.61 %
*69 141 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

50.26 %
*87,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*51 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux, il manque 101 euros !

4.13 %
*7,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.13 %
*7,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.14 %
*7,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.14 %
*7,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.14 %
*7,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Maman et Ronchon est réussie !

37.49 %
*90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*44 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats, il manque 74 euros !

8.04 %
*19,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

8.06 %
*19,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

8.06 %
*19,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

8.07 %
*19,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

8.07 %
*19,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

9.23 %
*22,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

40.21 %
*2 010,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 4484 euros !

15.44 %
*648,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Annabelle est réussie !

29.98 %
*87 730 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

La collecte de granulés pour Nébus est réussie !

4.95 %
*8,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.95 %
*8,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.95 %
*8,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.95 %
*8,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

4.95 %
*8,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Verveine est réussie !

9.23 %
*22,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

9.23 %
*22,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

9.23 %
*22,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupinette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

9.23 %
*22,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

9.23 %
*22,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

15.09 %
*36,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

41.57 %
*2 078,58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 4383 euros !

16.49 %
*692,79 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-sur-la-patte/

*2 263,98 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures*
restantes pour réussir

*AI*

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Sick Boy est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Ysatis est réussie !

7.52 %
*13,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

7.52 %
*13,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

7.52 %
*13,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

7.53 %
*13,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Bobine, Copine et Choupinette est réussie !

14.03 %
*33,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

14.04 %
*33,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

15.27 %
*36,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte pour les 708 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc est réussie !

24.24 %
*1 018,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie, il manque 4455 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.49 %
*4 363 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*14 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.49 %
*4 373 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.50 %
*4 381 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.50 %
*4 389 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.50 %
*4 395 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.51 %
*4 410 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.51 %
*4 417 cm2* de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires 
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.51 %
*4 427 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.32 %
*14,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*14 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

8.32 %
*14,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

8.32 %
*14,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

8.33 %
*14,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

16.03 %
*38,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*14 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

16.03 %
*38,48 sachets* de viande offertes 
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*14 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

16.04 %
*38,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*14 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

27.62 %
*1 159,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie, il manque 4257​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

4.78 %
*13 997 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.70 %
*7 891 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.70 %
*7 900 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.70 %
*7 909 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.71 %
*7 918 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.71 %
*7 926 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.71 %
*7 931 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.71 %
*7 940 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

14.78 %
*25,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association hippique du Caroux,

9.91 %
*17,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

9.91 %
*17,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

9.92 %
*17,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

19.66 %
*47,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

19.67 %
*47,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

21.93 %
*52,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romuald de l'association Amicale Chats,

35.35 %
*1 484,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie, il manque 3802​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Noé est réussie !

3.67 %
*10 765 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.68 %
*10 765 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.68 %
*10 774 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.68 %
*10 779 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.69 %
*10 786 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.69 %
*10 796 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.69 %
*10 803 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Apache est réussie !

11.28 %
*19,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

11.28 %
*19,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

11.29 %
*19,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rocky, Nougatine et Romuald est réussie !

0.12 %
*0,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

0.13 %
*0,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabriel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.26 %
*10,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enjoy de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

0.13 %
*0,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angèle de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.13 %
*0,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

0.13 %
*0,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

0.14 %
*0,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.14 %
*0,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.15 %
*0,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Voice de l'association Protect Cat,

44.27 %
*1 859,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie, il manque 3278​ euros !

0.75 %
*29,86 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.42 %
*27 553 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.33 %
*12 660 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.32 %
*12 627 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.32 %
*12 628 cm2* de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.32 %
*12 630 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.32 %
*12 632 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.32 %
*12 632 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

13.52 %
*23,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

12.40 %
*21,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

12.40 %
*21,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

2.33 %
*5,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabriel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.58 %
*10,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

12.80 %
*30,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enjoy de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

1.11 %
2,66 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angèle de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

1.11 %
*2,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

4.34 %
*10,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

1.11 %
*2,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Voice de l'association Protect Cat,

1.84 %
*4,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

25.18 %
*60,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

51.70 %
*2 171,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie, il manque 2840​ euros !

1.42 %
*56,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de Maria Raksi en Roumanie 
59,02 %
10 heures restantes  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...nie-innocente/

----------


## aurore27

47.36 %
*138 587 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.74 %
*16 803 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.74 %
*16 812 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.75 %
*16 827 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.75 %
*16 835 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.76 %
*16 843 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.76 %
16 843 cm2de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

14.78 %
*25,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cézarine de l'association hippique du Caroux,

14.78 %
*25,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

14.79 %
*25,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.30 %
*7,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabriel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.67 %
*11,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

31.51 %
*75,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enjoy de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

3.20 %
*7,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Angèle de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

3.21 %
*7,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

8.52 %
*20,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

3.24 %
*7,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

3.24 %
*7,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Voice de l'association Protect Cat,

25.21 %
*60,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

61.10 %
*2 566,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie, il manque 2288​ euros !

1.70 %
*68,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...cente/?modal=1

*2 573,25 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## mer064

Cliquez svp pour les chiens de Roumanie, il ne reste plus que 3h  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Mikado est réussie !

7.07 %
*20 683 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.07 %
*20 699 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.50 %
*21 932 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.08 %
*20 726 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.09 %
*20 738 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.09 %
*20 758 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Cézarine est réussie !

16.72 %
*29,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

16.73 %
*29,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Merry, Gabriel et Enjoy est réussie ! 

4.84 %
*11,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

4.84 %
*11,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angèle de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

10.26 %
*24,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

4.86 %
*11,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.87 %
*11,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Voice de l'association Protect Cat,

25.24 %
*60,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

La collecte pour les 227 chiens de l'association Innocente en Roumanie est réussie !

3 %
*120,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.94 %
*23 242 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.94 %
*23 244 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.94 %
*23 246 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.94 %
*23 246 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.94 %
*23 246 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.94 %
*23 246 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

29.43 %
*51,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilly de l'association hippique du Caroux,

18.32 %
*32,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

5.85 %
*14,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angèle de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

5.85 %
*14,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

27.07 %
*64,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

5.85 %
*14,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

5.85 %
*14,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Voice de l'association Protect Cat,

25.26 %
*60,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

3.98 %
*159,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Kitty est réussie !

10.93 %
*31 992 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.94 %
*32 002 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.94 %
*32 009 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.95 %
*32 033 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.95 %
*32 048 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Lilly est réussie !

27.86 %
*48,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Angèle, Pipo et Phoenix est réussie !

12.74 %
*30,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Voice de l'association Protect Cat,

29.48 %
*70,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

50.79 %
*121,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.07 %
*0,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nénette de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

0.07 %
*0,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lyquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.08 %
*0,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.08 %
*0,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.08 %
*0,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

0.08 %
*0,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

7.94 %
*317,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.61 %
*42 737 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.10 %
*35 409 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.10 %
*35 412 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.10 %
*35 412 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2*de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

16.42 %
*48 033 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

32.22 %
*56,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux,

13.19 %
*31,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Voice de l'association Protect Cat,

29.57 %
*70,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

50.93 %
*122,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nénette de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lyquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

9.86 %
*394,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...olly-woofters/

*461,56 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures  pour Minnie est réussie !

16.97 %
*49 662 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

16.98 %
*49 683 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

16.98 %
*49 695 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

16.99 %
*49 714 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Bobby a échoué....

La collecte de nourritures pour Marvel, Voice et Capitaine Haddock est réussie !

2.99 %
*7,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lyquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.99 %
*7,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

3 %
*7,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nénette de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

2.99 %
*7,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3 %
*7,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3 %
7,20 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

3 %
*7,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3 %
*7,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3 %
*7,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

3 %
*7,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.01 %
*7,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.01 %
*7,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.01 %
*7,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.94 %
*9,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

17.17 %
*686,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

19.42 %
*56 819 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

19.43 %
*56 850 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

19.44 %
*56 874 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

19.44 %
*56 892 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.72 %
*1,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dixie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.72 %
*1,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.72 %
*1,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.73 %
*1,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.73 %
*1,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.73 %
*1,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.74 %
*1,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.78 %
*9,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lyquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.78 %
*9,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.39 %
*12,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nénette de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.78 %
*9,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.79 %
*9,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

19.75 %
*47,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.79 %
*9,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.80 %
*9,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.80 %
*9,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

3.81 %
*9,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.81 %
*9,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.81 %
*9,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.81 %
*9,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

5.62 %
*13,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

18.67 %
*746,79 kg* de croquettes offertes 
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.01 %
*61 465 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kellie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 155 euros !

21.01 %
*61 471 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

21.01 %
*61 475 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

21.01 %
*61 484 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.19 %
*7,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dixie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue, il manque 193 euros !

1.30 %
*2,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.30 %
2,28 kg de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires 
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.30 %
*2,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.30 %
*2,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.30 %
*2,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.30 %
*2,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.35 %
*10,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lyquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 113 euros !

7.52 %
*18,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 109 euros !

13.91 %
*33,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nénette de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 102 euros !

4.31 %
*10,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.31 %
*10,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

19.77 %
*47,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

4.31 %
*10,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

4.31 %
*10,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.31 %
*10,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.32 %
*10,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

4.32 %
*10,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.32 %
*10,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.32 %
*10,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

5.63 %
*13,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

23.66 %
*946,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine, il manque 5039 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Kellie est réussie !

22.53 %
*65 949 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

22.54 %
*65 963 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

22.55 %
*65 979 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Dixie est réussie !

1.93 %
*3,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.84 %
*3,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.84 %
*3,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.84 %
*3,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.85 %
*3,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.85 %
*3,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nénette, Lyquette et Yoda est réussie !

4.80 %
*11,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.80 %
*11,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

19.81 %
*47,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

4.80 %
*11,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

4.80 %
*11,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.26 %
*15,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.81 %
*11,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

4.81 %
*11,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.81 %
*11,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.81 %
*11,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

5.64 %
*13,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

28.04 %
*1 121,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine, il manque 4750 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41.78 %
*122 238 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

25.92 %
*75 848 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

25.94 %
*75 891 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.74 %
*18,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.87 %
*5,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.87 %
*5,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.87 %
*5,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.88 %
*5,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.88 %
*5,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

11.40 %
*27,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

19.99 %
*47,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

55.23 %
*132,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6 %
*14,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6 %
*14,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.26 %
*15,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6 %
*14,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6 %
*14,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.01 %
*14,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.01 %
*14,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.01 %
*14,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

38.30 %
*1 532,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine, il manque 4072​ euros !

5.92 %
*142,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw  en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42.11 %
*123 209 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

28.15 %
*82 376 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

67.16 %
*196 517 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11 %
*19,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.16 %
*5,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.16 %
*5,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.17 %
*5,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.17 %
*5,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.17 %
*5,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

13.41 %
*32,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

20.03 %
*48,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rourou de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

55.32 %
*132,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.32 %
*15,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6.32 %
*15,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.32 %
*15,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6.33 %
*15,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6.33 %
*15,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.98 %
*19,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.33 %
*15,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.33 %
*15,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

40.03 %
*1 601,23 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine, il manque 3958​ euros !

6.20 %
*148,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Mickey est réussie !

35.60 %
*104 174 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

67.21 %
*196 647 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Roro est réussie !

8.93 %
*15,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.15 %
*7,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.15 %
*7,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.15 %
*7,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.16 %
*7,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cheyenne, Rourou et Grisette est réussie !

7.24 %
*17,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

7.24 %
*17,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.25 %
*17,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

7.25 %
*17,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

7.25 %
*17,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.98 %
*19,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

7.26 %
*17,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.26 %
*17,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

La collecte pour l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine est réussie !

7.77 %
*186,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40.12 %
*117 404 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

67.25 %
*196 775 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.11 %
*19,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.76 %
*8,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.76 %
*8,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.76 %
*8,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.76 %
*8,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.84 %
*18,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.84 %
*18,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

7.84 %
*18,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

7.84 %
*18,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

7.84 %
*18,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.99 %
*19,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

7.84 %
*18,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.84 %
*18,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

12.65 %
*303,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 2935 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70.95 %
*207 592 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 57 euros !

67.99 %
*198 959 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.24 %
*21,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue, il manque 177 euros !

6.54 %
*11,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.54 %
*11,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.54 %
*11,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.54 %
*11,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.47 %
*22,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30, il manque 107 euros !

17.56 %
*42,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats, il manque 97 euros !

29.34 %
*70,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot, il manque 84 euros !

9.47 %
*22,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

9.48 %
*22,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

9.48 %
*22,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

9.48 %
*22,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

10.93 %
*26,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

16.26 %
*390,36 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 2814 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Iona est réussie !

73.90 %
*216 275 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Millie est réussie !

7.25 %
*12,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.25 %
*12,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.25 %
*12,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.25 %
*12,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Oscarius, Simba et Câline est réussie !

10.47 %
*25,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

10.48 %
*25,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

10.48 %
*25,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

10.49 %
*25,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

10.94 %
*26,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

26.05 %
*625,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 2485 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

88.84 %
*259 951 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bristol de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.97 %
*13,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.97 %
*13,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.97 %
*13,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.97 %
*13,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

16.09 %
*38,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loutte de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

36.63 %
*87,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

36.81 %
*88,35 sachets* de viande offerts
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

19.56 %
*46,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

61.30 %
*147,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

36.27 %
*870,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 2142 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...s-vzw/?modal=1


*1 118,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir
*1 118,51 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures*
restantes pour réussir

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du refuge de Monica en Roumanie
49,10 %
il reste 6 heures  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hand-paws-vzw/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Bristol est réussie !

1.02 %
*2 981 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.62 %
*1 801 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.62 %
*1 804 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.62 %
*1 807 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.62 %
*1 817 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.62 %
*1 823 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.63 %
*1 832 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.63 %
*1 837 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.63 %
*1 840 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.63 %
*1 848 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.63 %
*1 854 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.64 %
*1 867 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Tyler est réussie !

11.22 %
*19,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

11.23 %
*19,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

11.23 %
*19,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Loutte, Souris et Soquette est réussie !

2.03 %
*4,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.70 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

28.56 %
*68,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.35 %
*0,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.35 %
*0,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

88.04 %
*211,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.35 %
*0,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.35 %
*0,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.35 %
*0,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.35 %
*0,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.35 % 
*0,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.35 %
*0,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.35 %
*0,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.36 %
*0,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.36 %
*0,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.36 %
*0,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.36 %
*0,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.36 %
*0,86 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.36 %
*0,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.30 %
*0,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

La collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3.40 %
*9 965 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscarius de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.58 %
*4 624 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.58 %
*4 632 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.59 %
*4 640 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.59 %
*4 649 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.59 %
*4 659 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.60 %
*4 669 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

1.60 %
*4 675 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

1.60 %
*4 682 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

1.60 %
*4 691 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

1.60 %
*4 699 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

1.61 %
*4 707 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

71.42 %
*124,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Echo de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

14.99 %
*26,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

15 %
*26,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

16.56 %
*39,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

28.92 %
*69,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

61.40 %
*147,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.95 %
*2,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.95 %
*2,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

88.08 %
*211,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

0.96 %
*2,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.96 %
*2,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.96 %
*2,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.96 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.96 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.96 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

0.96 %
*2,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.97 %
*2,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.97 %
*2,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.81 %
*2,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

8.16 %
*195,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociatia pentru ocrotirea si ingrijirea animalelor de compania PIA  en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Cojo

fait sur tous les sites de clic

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...lora-pia-2010/

*196,75 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Oscarius est réussie !

2.43 %
*7 108 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.39 %
*6 993 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.39 %
*6 995 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.39 %
*7 000 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.39 %
*7 005 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.39 %
*7 009 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

2.40 %
*7 011 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

2.40 %
*7 016 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

2.40 %
*7 019 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.40 %
*7 022 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.40 %
*7 025 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Echo est réussie !

17.98 %
*31,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

17.98 %
*31,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Blanche, Agathe, Pattoune, Lili et Soquette est réussie !

1.46 %
*3,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.46 %
*3,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.44 %
*3,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.44 %
*3,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.44 %
*3,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.45 %
*3,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.45 %
*3,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.52 %
*13,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.45 %
*3,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.45 %
*3,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.45 %
*3,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.45 %
*3,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.45 %
*3,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.45 %
*3,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.07 %
*7,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.21 %
*3,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

22.07 %
*529,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociatia pentru ocrotirea si ingrijirea animalelor de compania PIA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22.38 %
*65 482 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.71 %
*7 944 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.72 %
*10 887 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.72 %
*7 946 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.72 %
*7 946 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.72 %
*7 947 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

2.72 %
*7 947 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

2.72 %
*7 948 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

2.72 %
*7 950 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.72 %
*7 949 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.72 %
*7 950 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

20.45 %
*35,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddlef de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

19.58 %
*34,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

11.72 %
*28,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres,

11.72 %
*28,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.53 %
*13,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.68 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.07 %
*7,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

1.40 %
*4,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

24.99 %
*599,78 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociatia pentru ocrotirea si ingrijirea animalelor de compania PIA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Agathe est réussie !

6.58 %
*19 252 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.56 %
*13 335 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

4.56 %
*13 342 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

4.56 %
*13 347 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

4.56 %
*13 351 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.56 %
*13 356 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.57 %
*13 361 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

4.57 %
*13 363 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

4.57 %
*13 369 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

4.57 %
*13 375 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Cuddlef est réussie !

28.29 %
*49,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pixel et Noisette est réussie !

3.01 %
*7,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.01 %
*7,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

4.64 %
*11,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.01 %
*7,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

3.01 %
*7,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.54 %
*13,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.02 %
*7,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.02 %
*7,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.02 %
*7,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.02 %
*7,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.02 %
*7,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.02 %
*7,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.10 %
*7,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.26 %
*15,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

47.71 %
*1 145,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociatia pentru ocrotirea si ingrijirea animalelor de compania PIA en Roumanie, il manque 1757 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.01 %
*43 931 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

5.20 %
*15 223 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.21 %
*15 236 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.21 %
*15 245 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.21 %
*15 257 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

5.22 %
*15 265 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

5.22 %
*15 275 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

5.22 %
*15 279 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

5.22 %
*15 289 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

5.23 %
15 294 cm2 de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

32.42 %
*56,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.08 %
*12,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,


5.08 %
*12,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.48 %
*15,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.66 %
*8,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

4.93 %
*11,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.54 %
*13,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.66 %
*8,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.67 %
*8,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.67 %
*8,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.68 %
*8,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

3.68 %
*8,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.68 %
*8,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

3.68 %
*8,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.27 %
*15,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

52.36 %
*1 256,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociatia pentru ocrotirea si ingrijirea animalelor de compania PIA en Roumanie, il manque 1601 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17.06 %
*49 912 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.07 %
*17 754 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.07 %
*17 760 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.07 %
*17 766 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.07 %
*17 769 cm2* de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6.08 %
*17 777 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6.08 %
*17 781 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6.08 %
*17 783 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

6.08 %
*17 786 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

6.08 %
*17 789 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

37.82 %
*66,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.59 %
*13,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.59 %
*13,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.70 %
*16,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.50 %
*10,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.55 %
*13,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

21.61 %
*51,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.50 %
*10,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

4.50 %
*10,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.50 %
*10,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.51 %
10,81 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

4.51 %
*10,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.51 %
*10,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

4.51 %
*10,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.29 %
*15,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

59.38 %
*1 425,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociatia pentru ocrotirea si ingrijirea animalelor de compania PIA en Roumanie, il manque 1365 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Soquette est réussie !

6.80 %
*19 896 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.77 %
*19 817 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.77 %
*19 821 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.78 %
*19 828 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6.78 %
*19 833 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6.78 %
*19 840 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

6.78 %
*19 844 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

6.78 %
*19 849 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

6.79 %
*19 856 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Ben est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Ka, Pitchoune, Cachou et Tom est réussie !

5.24 %
*12,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.59 %
*13,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

5.24 %
*12,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

5.24 %
*12,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.24 %
*12,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

5.25 %
*12,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.25 %
*12,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

38 %
*91,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.25 %
*12,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.39 %
*165,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

La collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociatia pentru ocrotirea si ingrijirea animalelor de compania PIA en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.64 %
*22 355 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

7.63 %
*22 317 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

7.63 %
*22 326 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

7.63 %
*22 333 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

7.63 %
*22 339 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

7.64 %
*22 357 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

7.64 %
*22 365 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

7.65 %
*22 378 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

7.65 %
*22 388 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

6.21 %
*14,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

15.91 %
*38,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.21 %
*14,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.21 %
*14,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.22 %
*14,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.22 %
*14,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.22 %
*14,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

38.01 %
*91,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.23 %
*14,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.41 %
*165,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.12 %
*23 756 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

8.09 %
*23 666 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

8.09 %
*23 675 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

8.10 %
*23 686 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

8.10 %
*23 695 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

8.10 %
*23 702 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

8.10 %
*23 717 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

8.11 %
*23 721 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

8.11 %
*23 729 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

8.38 %
*20,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meeko de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

16.09 %
*38,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.71 %
*16,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.72 %
*16,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.72 %
*16,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.73 %
*16,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

6.73 %
*16,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

38.02 %
*91,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

6.74 %
*16,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.42 %
*165,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

Fait

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Meeko est réussie !

9.01 %
*26 360 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

9.01 %
*26 349 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

9.59 %
*28 048 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

9.01 %
*26 360 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

9.02 %
*26 380 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

9.02 %
*26 389 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

9.02 %
*26 393 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

9.02 %
*26 397 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de nourritures pour Meeko, Mademoiselle, Jerry et Pirouette est réussie !

8.03 %
*19,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

8.04 %
*19,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

8.05 %
*19,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

8.05 %
*19,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

38.02 %
*91,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.44 %
*165,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.24 %
*32 883 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

10.70 %
*31 304 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

11.35 %
*33 224 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

10.70 %
*31 319 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

10.71 %
*31 329 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

10.71 %
*31 339 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

10.71 %
*31 343 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

10.71 %
*31 350 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

11.91 %
*28,58 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

14.26 %
*34,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

11.92 %
*28,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

11.93 %
*28,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

38.04 %
*91,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.47 %
*165,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12.48 %
*36 514 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

10.94 %
*32 004 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

11.36 %
*33 232 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

10.95 %
*32 039 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

10.95 %
*32 052 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

10.96 %
*32 072 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

10.96 %
*32 086 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

10.97 %
*32 099 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

12.44 %
*29,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres,

14.36 %
*34,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouli de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

12.45 %
*29,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

12.46 %
*29,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

38.04 %
*91,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.47 %
*165,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Ka est réussie !

12.29 %
*35 969 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

12.29 %
*35 974 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

12.30 %
*35 982 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

12.30 %
*35 991 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

12.30 %
*36 002 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

21.25 %
*62 167 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

12.31 %
*36 015 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de nourritures pour Câlinette et Bouli est réussie !

15.56 %
*37,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

15.58 %
*37,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

42.23 %
*101,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.51 %
*165,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40.12 %
*117 394 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

13.03 %
*38 139 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

13.03 %
*38 138 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

13.03 %
*38 139 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

13.03 %
*38 139 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

21.25 %
*62 186 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

13.04 %
*38 143 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

51.76 %
*124,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres,

66.63 %
*159,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

44.11 %
*105,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.52 %
*165,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51.14 %
*149 622 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 96 euros !

22.89 %
*66 972 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

18.98 %
*55 545 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

17.96 %
*52 558 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

17.72 %
*51 844 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

21.26 %
*62 207 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

17.73 %
*51 872 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mickey est réussie !

56.53 %
*135,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres, il manque 52 euros !

55.24 %
*132,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.57 %
*165,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.01 %
*0,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Yoda est réussie !

23.98 %
*70 179 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

19.16 %
*56 052 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

21.09 %
*61 720 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

19.17 %
*56 100 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

21.26 %
*62 213 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

19.18 %
*56 128 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimi Chat est réussie !

61.84 %
*148,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

57.59 %
*165,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

7.51 %
*180,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29.17 %
*85 345 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

21.58 %
*63 149 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

21.59 %
*63 168 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

21.59 %
*63 183 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

21.60 %
*63 200 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

21.60 %
*63 218 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécesaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

71.80 %
*172,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

59.86 %
*172,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

12.92 %
*310,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 3762 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36.21 %
*105 953 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

22.83 %
*66 794 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

22.83 %
*66 804 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

22.83 %
*66 815 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

22.84 %
*66 822 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

22.84 %
*66 830 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.89 %
*37,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

75.83 %
*181,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

63.20 %
*182,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

19.97 %
*479,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 3458 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Charlie est réussie !

23.97 %
*70 131 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

23.97 %
*70 142 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

23.98 %
*70 153 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

23.98 %
*70 161 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

23.98 %
*70 173 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

7.21 %
*93,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

La collecte de nourritures pour Félix est réussie !

0.39 %
*0,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

0.39 %
*0,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

64.70 %
*186,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

0.39 %
*0,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

0.40 %
*0,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

0.40 %
*0,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

0.40 %
*0,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

4.54 %
*10,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

0.41 %
*0,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

0.41 %
*0,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

34.25 %
*821,99 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 2841 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.98 %
*99 412 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

25.96 %
*75 951 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

25.07 %
*73 369 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

25.08 %
*73 370 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

25.95 %
*75 941 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

8.84 %
*114,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

2.56 %
*6,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

4.82 %
*11,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

64.81 %
*186,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

2.28 %
*5,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

2.64 %
*6,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

1.05 %
*2,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

1.05 %
*2,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

4.54 %
*10,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

1.05 %
*2,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

1.05 %
*2,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

40.19 %
*964,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 2584 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Lili est réussie !

28.81 %
*84 307 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats,

28.54 %
*83 505 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.54 %
*83 496 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.55 %
*83 535 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

0.51 %
*1 502 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.52 %
*1 512 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.52 %
*1 524 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

1.46 %
*4 266 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.53 %
*1 550 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.53 %
*1 556 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.53 %
*1 566 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.34 %
*199,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

9.73 %
*23,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

11.49 %
*27,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

66.65 %
*191,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse,

5.16 %
*12,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

11.62 %
*27,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

5.17 %
*12,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

6.29 %
*15,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

6.62 %
*15,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

5.18 %
*12,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.12 %
*21,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

La collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.47 %
*675 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

38.21 %
*111 815 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capitaine Haddock de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats, il manque 121 euros !

28.55 %
*83 546 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.54 %
*83 519 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.61 %
*83 702 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

2.90 %
*8 487 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.53 %
*10 319 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.90 %
*8 495 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.90 %
*8 497 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.90 %
*8 498 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.91 %
*8 505 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.91 %
*8 509 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.21 %
*19,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 179 euros !

1.14 %
*2 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour ISF de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

16.64 %
*216,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

1.14 %
*2 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.14 %
*2 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.14 %
*2 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.14 %
*2 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.14 %
*2 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1 %
*2,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.15 %
*2,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

35.45 %
*85,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Cruzy Cat 34, il manque 76 euros !

51.07 %
*122,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Cruzy Cat 34, il manque 58 euros !

67.14 %
*193,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*288 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association Les Sans Colliers de Corse, il manque 47 euros !

8.45 %
*20,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

11.64 %
*27,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

8.45 %
*20,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

8.45 %
*20,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

8.45 %
*20,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

8.45 %
*20,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.13 %
*21,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

7.14 %
*214,31 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.40 %
*23 432 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Capitaine Haddock est réussie !

36.30 %
*106 226 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.55 %
*83 523 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.63 %
*83 775 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

3.54 %
*10 358 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.54 %
*10 369 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.55 %
*10 377 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.55 %
*10 383 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.55 %
*10 386 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.55 %
*10 393 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.55 %
*10 396 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de granulés pour Pilou est réussie !

1.44 %
*2,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour ISF de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

16.65 %
*216,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

1.42 %
*2,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.42 %
*2,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.43 %
*2,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.43 %
*2,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.43 %
*2,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.25 %
*2,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.43 %
*2,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sonia, Pepito et Opale est réussie !

9.13 %
*21,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

11.68 %
*28,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.13 %
*21,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

9.13 %
*21,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.14 %
*21,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.14 %
*21,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.14 %
*21,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

7.89 %
*236,77 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie, il manque 3869 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19.99 %
*28 570 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

36.89 %
*107 952 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.55 %
*83 541 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.64 %
*83 799 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

4.08 %
*11 935 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

4.08 %
*11 936 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

4.08 %
*11 936 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

4.08 %
*11 936 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

4.08 %
*11 939 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

4.08 %
*11 938 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

4.08 %
*11 938 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.59 %
*20,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour ISF de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

17.04 %
*221,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

1.78 %
*3,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.78 %
*3,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.36 %
*5,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.78 %
*3,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir a collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.78 %
*3,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.56 %
*3,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.78 %
*3,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.77 %
*23,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

20.20 %
*48,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.77 %
*23,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

9.77 %
*23,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.77 %
*23,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.77 %
*23,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.77 %
*23,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.42 %
*282,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie, il manque 3805 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38.54 %
*55 065 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 98 euros !

18.13 %
*25 908 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

85.68 %
*250 715 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soledad de l'association Amicale Chats, il manque 28 euros !

28.57 %
*83 583 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.68 %
*83 911 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

5.98 %
*17 498 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.98 %
*17 501 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.98 %
*17 505 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.98 %
*17 510 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.20 %
*44 474 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.99 %
*17 515 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.99 %
*17 520 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

23.12 %
*40,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h45* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour ISF de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 155 euros !

19.29 %
*250,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

3.22 %
*5,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.43 %
*18,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.36 %
*5,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.26 %
*14,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.22 %
*5,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.82 %
*5,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.22 %
5,64 kg de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

20.70 %
*49,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h35* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34, il manque 94 euros !

53.23 %
*127,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h33* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Cruzy Cat 34, il manque 55 euros !

11.99 %
*28,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

11.99 %
*28,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

11.99 %
*28,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

12 %
*28,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

12 %
*28,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

29.86 %
*895,87 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie, il manque 2946 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Minnie est réussie !

20.84 %
*29 834 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Soledad est réussie !

29.23 %
*85 537 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.69 %
*83 961 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

6.53 %
*19 096 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.53 %
*19 102 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.53 %
*19 104 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.53 %
*19 109 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.22 %
*44 520 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.53 %
*19 120 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.54 %
*19 124 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de granulés pour ISF est réussie !

19.31 %
*251 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

3.68 %
*6,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.43 %
*18,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.68 %
*6,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.27 %
*14,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.68 %
*6,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.22 %
*6,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.68 %
*6,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Paillette et Milka est réussie !

12.67 %
*30,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

12.67 %
*30,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

12.67 %
*30,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

12.68 %
*30,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

12.68 %
*30,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

34.51 %
*1 035,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie, il manque 2751 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79.94 %
*114 228 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

45.72 %
*133 764 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.72 %
*84 043 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

7.94 %
*23 240 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.95 %
*23 249 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.95 %
*23 258 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.95 %
*23 266 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.24 %
*44 594 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.96 %
*23 292 cm2* de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.96 %
*23 305 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

19.95 %
*259,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan,

4.76 %
*8,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.44 %
*18,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.76 %
*8,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.27 %
*14,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.77 %
*8,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.17 %
*8,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.78 %
*8,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

14.68 %
*35,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.69 %
*35,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

22.22 %
*53,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

14.70 %
*35,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

14.71 %
*35,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

37.91 %
*1 137,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie, il manque 2608 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

90.80 %
*129 750 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iona de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

46.29 %
*135 454 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Verveine de l'association Amicale Chats,

28.74 %
*84 088 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

8.56 %
*25 045 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

8.56 %
*25 051 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

8.56 %
*25 057 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

8.56 %
*25 061 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.38 %
*59 624 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

8.57 %
*25 072 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

8.57 %
*25 075 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

22.47 %
*292,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan, il manque 948 euros !

5.21 %
*9,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.44 %
*18,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.21 %
*9,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.28 %
*14,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.21 %
*9,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.56 %
*9,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.22 %
*9,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.63 %
*37,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

15.63 %
*37,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry Potter de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

22.33 %
*53,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

15.63 %
*37,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

15.64 %
*37,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

45.55 %
*1 366,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie, il manque 2288 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Iona est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Verveine est réussie !

28.96 %
*84 738 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

9.61 %
*28 114 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

9.61 %
*28 117 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

9.61 %
*28 118 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

9.61 %
*28 124 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.40 %
*59 680 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

9.62 %
*28 136 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

9.62 %
*28 139 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

26.20 %
*340,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan, il manque 902 euros !

5.97 %
*10,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.45 %
*18,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.98 %
*10,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.29 %
*14,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.98 %
*10,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.23 %
*10,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.98 %
*10,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Panache, Harry Potter et Negrita est réussie !

17.81 %
*42,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

17.82 %
*42,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

La collecte pour les 260 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru en Roumanie est réussie !

1.07 %
*21,32 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador au Maroc, il manque 2969 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29.89 %
*87 462 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats,

10.79 %
*31 586 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.80 %
*31 605 cm2* de couvertures offertes 
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.81 %
*31 623 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.81 %
*31 642 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.41 %
*59 728 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.82 %
*31 664 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.83 %
*31 676 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

27.99 %
*363,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan, il manque 880 euros !

6.86 %
*12,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.45 %
*18,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.87 %
*12,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.30 %
*14,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.88 %
*12,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.02 %
*12,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.88 %
*12,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

22.27 %
*53,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

22.64 %
*54,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

9.66 %
*193,24 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador au Maroc, il manque 2711​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
http://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## lola34

Dommage que les poules ne suscitent pas plus d'intérêt que ça.
Elles sont tout autant méritantes et touchantes que d'autres animaux.
Merci pour elles du fond du coeur.

----------


## monloulou

> Dommage que les poules ne suscitent pas plus d'intérêt que ça.
> Elles sont tout autant méritantes et touchantes que d'autres animaux.
> Merci pour elles du fond du coeur.


Tout à fait d'accord, la collecte avance très doucement et il reste 10h, 1300 kg de granulés ne seront pas de trop pour elles  :Frown: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ndeuses-ulyan/

----------


## aurore27

45.63 %
*133 516 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats

11.26 %
*32 956 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.27 %
*32 974 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.27 %
*32 992 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.28 %
*33 012 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.42 %
*59 738 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.29 %
*33 042 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.30 %
*33 060 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

31.49 %
*409,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan, il manque 838 euros !

7.20 %
*12,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.46 %
*18,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.21 %
*12,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.30 %
*14,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.22 %
*12,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.32 %
*12,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.23 %
*12,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

23.95 %
*57,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

23.96 %
*57,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34,

11.36 %
*227,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador au Maroc, il manque 2660 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48.70 %
*142 511 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*55 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats, il manque 101 euros !

12.30 %
*35 988 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.31 %
*36 010 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.31 %
*36 027 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.32 %
*36 052 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.44 %
*59 808 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.33 %
*36 100 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.34 %
*36 123 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

54.56 %
*709,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*1 300 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*46 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 poules de l'association Ulyan, il manque 556 euros !

7.93 %
*13,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.47 %
*18,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.94 %
*13,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.31 %
*14,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.95 %
*13,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.95 %
*13,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.95 %
*13,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

61.10 %
*146,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*38 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diablotin de l'association Cruzy Cat 34, il manque 46 euros !

63.50 %
*152,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*37 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34, il manque 43 euros !

1.27 %
*3,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

1.29 %
*3,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Schnoovie de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

16.10 %
*322,03 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador au Maroc, il manque 2517 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Bobine est réussie !

13.99 %
40 928 cm2 de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

13.99 %
*40 950 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.72 %
*51 859 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

14 %
*40 976 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.47 %
*59 893 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

14.02 %
*41 013 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

14.02 %
*41 028 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de granulés pour les 250 poules est réussie !

10.55 %
*18,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.48 %
*18,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.94 %
*15,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.94 %
*15,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.94 %
*15,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

7.83 %
*15,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.95 %
*15,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rouquinou et Diablotin est réussie !

7.22 %
*17,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

7.24 %
*17,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Schnoovie de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

19.74 %
*394,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador au Maroc, il manque 2408​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.26 %
*44 640 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.26 %
44 659 cm2de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.73 %
*51 874 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.28 %
*44 700 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.49 %
*59 949 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.29 %
*44 731 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.29 %
*44 748 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.12 %
*19,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.48 %
*18,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.66 %
*16,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.67 %
*16,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.67 %
*16,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.46 %
*16,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.67 %
*16,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.29 %
*24,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

10.30 %
*24,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Schnoovie de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

26.43 %
*528,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador au Maroc, il manque 2208​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pattoune est réussie !

17.16 %
*50 225 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.74 %
*51 898 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.17 %
*50 244 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.53 %
*60 060 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.18 %
*50 272 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.19 %
*50 288 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de granulés pour Berlingot est réussie !

10.61 %
*18,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.31 %
*21,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.61 %
*18,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.62 %
*18,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.29 %
*18,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

10.62 %
*18,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Black et Schnoovie est réussie !

7.72 %
*18,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexa de l'asociation Vivre Libre,

8.60 %
*20,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

8.76 %
*21,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte pour les chiens de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador au Maroc est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.16 %
*53 123 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

18.16 %
*53 123 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

18.16 %
*53 123 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

20.54 %
*60 099 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

18.16 %
*53 125 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

18.16 %
*53 126 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.15 %
*19,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.32 %
*21,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.15 %
*19,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.15 %
*19,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.75 %
*19,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.15 %
*19,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.75 %
*23,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

9.75 %
*23,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexa de l'association Vivre Libre,

9.75 %
*23,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pitchoune est réussie !

21.48 %
*62 849 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

21.48 %
*62 851 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

21.48 %
*62 865 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

21.49 %
*62 875 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

21.49 %
*62 884 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de granulés pour Câline a échoué.

13.38 %
*23,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.53 %
*27,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

13.38 %
*23,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.71 %
*23,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

13.39 %
*23,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ouna et Lexa est réussie !

0.79 %
*1,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oxa de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

0.80 %
*1,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

56.24 %
*134,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.81 %
*1,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isa de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.82 %
*1,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

4.59 %
*110,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.44 %
*97 843 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.03 %
*70 304 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.03 %
*70 313 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.04 %
*70 332 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.04 %
*70 339 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

16.19 %
*28,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.55 %
*27,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.51 %
*27,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

13.57 %
*27,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.51 %
*27,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.20 %
*19,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oxa de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

60.76 %
*145,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

56.41 %
*135,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

4.77 %
*11,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isa de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

4.78 %
*11,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

8.25 %
*198,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 3082 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.62 %
*98 368 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.30 %
*71 112 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.31 %
*71 131 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.31 %
*71 147 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.32 %
*71 169 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

16.35 %
*28,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

18.55 %
*32,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.70 %
*27,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

13.74 %
*27,49 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.71 %
*27,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

60.83 %
*145,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

56.55 %
*135,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

68.29 %
*163,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oxa de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

5.32 %
*12,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isa de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.33 %
*12,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

8.33 %
*199,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 3081 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pixel est réussie !

26.12 %
*76 428 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

26.12 %
*76 438 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

26.13 %
*76 449 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

26.13 %
*76 483 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de granulés pour Victoire est réussie !

18.63 %
*32,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

17.71 %
*30,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

39.41 %
*78,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

17.72 %
*31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rosa, Pattoune et Oxa est réussie !

9.27 %
*22,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isa de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.28 %
*22,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

24.19 %
*580,61 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 2548 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38.17 %
*111 697 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

27.45 %
*80 330 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

28.15 %
*82 355 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

27.46 %
*80 341 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

19.09 %
*33,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Laboue de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

18.93 %
*33,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

39.42 %
*78,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

18.94 %
*33,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.16 %
*29,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

12.17 %
*29,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isa de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.96 %
*14,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

1.80 %
*4,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

1.80 %
*4,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

1.80 %
*4,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.42 %
*1,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.42 %
*1,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.43 %
*1,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

30.34 %
*728,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie, il manque 2341 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Mademoiselle est réussie !

32.40 %
*94 815 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

32.32 %
*94 556 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

32.32 %
*94 564 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.66 %
*1 945 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.67 %
*1 968 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.68 %
*1 986 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lexa de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.68 %
*1 993 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Laboue est réussie !

23.13 %
*40,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.13 %
*0,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Indy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

39.46 %
*78,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

23.05 %
*40,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.14 %
*0,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.14 %
*0,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.14 %
*0,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.14 %
*0,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.14 %
*0,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.14 %
*0,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.15 %
*0,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cacahuète et Isa est réussie !

6.15 %
*14,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.55 %
*8,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.55 %
*8,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.55 %
*8,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.55 %
*8,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.56 %
*8,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.56 %
*8,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

La collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Friends for second hand paws vzw en Roumanie est réussie !

0.88 %
*25,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Lexa est réussie !

33.73 %
*98 680 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

32.32 %
*94 582 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

32.33 %
*94 602 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.91 %
*11 449 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

3.93 %
*11 488 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

3.93 %
*11 545 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

24.06 %
*42,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.88 %
*1,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Indy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

39.48 %
*78,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

23.07 %
*40,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.89 %
*1,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.89 %
*1,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.90 %
*1,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.90 %
*1,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.90 %
*1,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.90 %
*1,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.90 %
*1,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.58 %
*18,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.31 %
*12,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.31 %
*12,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.31 %
*12,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

28.84 %
*69,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.32 %
*12,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.32 %
*12,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.16 %
*91,13 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34.75 %
*101 691 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32, il manque 128 euros !

32.34 %
*94 617 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

32.34 %
*94 623 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.92 %
*17 320 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

5.92 %
*17 330 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

5.92 %
*17 334 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

24.78 %
*43,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duende de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 152 euros !

1.33 %
*2,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Indy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

39.49 %
*78,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

23.09 %
*40,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.33 %
*2,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.33 %
*2,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.33 %
*2,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.34 %
*2,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.34 %
*2,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.34 %
*2,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.34 %
*2,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.63 %
*20,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, il manque 108 euros !

6.03 %
*14,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.03 %
*14,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

37.24 %
*89,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pocket de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

6.04 %
*14,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

28.85 %
*69,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

13.94 %
*33,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.05 %
*14,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.28 %
*180,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Noisette est réussie !

32.45 %
*94 953 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

32.34 %
*94 637 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.05 %
*20 629 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.06 %
*20 643 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.06 %
*20 653 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Duende est réussie !

1.59 %
*2,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

39.51 %
*79,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

23.10 %
*40,43 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.58 %
*2,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.58 %
*2,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.59 %
*2,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.59 %
*2,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.59 %
*2,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.59 %
*2,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.59 %
*2,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimi est réussie !

6.82 %
*16,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.82 %
*16,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

46.88 %
*112,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pocket de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

6.83 %
*16,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

28.85 %
*69,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

13.94 %
*33,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.84 %
*16,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

7.67 %
*220,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.69 %
*98 589 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

32.36 %
*94 690 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.21 %
*29 873 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

10.21 %
*29 886 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

10.22 %
*29 907 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

2.37 %
*4,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

39.69 %
*79,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

23.13 %
*40,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.37 %
*4,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.37 %
*4,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.37 %
*4,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.37 %
*4,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.37 %
*4,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.38 %
*4,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.38 %
*4,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

12.42 %
*29,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.14 %
*24,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

47.05 %
*112,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pocket de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

10.18 %
*24,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

28.86 %
*69,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

13.97 %
33,54 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.20 %
*24,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.15 %
*292,37 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34.51 %
*100 969 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32, il manque 128 euros !

32.38 %
*94 746 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.04 %
*35 236 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

12.04 %
*35 245 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

12.05 %
*35 253 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

5.72 %
*10,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indy de l'association Tabula Rasa, il manque 190 euros !

42.33 %
*84,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*200 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 133 euros !

23.15 %
*40,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

2.82 %
*4,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.82 %
*4,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.82 %
*4,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.82 %
*4,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.82 %
*4,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.82 %
*4,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.82 %
*4,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

13.32 %
*31,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, il manque 102 euros !

10.96 %
*26,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

65.51 %
*157,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pocket de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

10.95 %
*26,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.70 %
*1,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

28.87 %
*69,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.71 %
*1,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

13.99 %
*33,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.72 %
*1,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

10.95 %
*26,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

11.50 %
*331,20 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.01 %
*12 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

0.01 %
*17 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

0.01 %
*19 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

0.02 %
*22 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

0.02 %
*28 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

0.02 %
*33 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mimi Chat est réussie !

32.48 %
*95 051 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

13.39 %
*39 183 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

13.40 %
*39 197 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

13.40 %
*39 215 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Boléro et Indy a échoué.....

23.25 %
*40,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.15 %
*5,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.15 %
*5,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.15 %
*5,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.15 %
*5,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.16 %
*5,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.16 %
*5,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.16 %
*5,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Caramel a échoué.....

11.09 %
*26,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

65.62 %
*157,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pocket de l'association Pattounes d'Or,

10.96 %
*26,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

1.84 %
*4,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

28.87 %
*69,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

1.85 %
*4,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

14.01 %
*33,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

1.85 %
*4,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

10.95 %
*26,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

12.53 %
*360,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie, il manque 4081 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.08 %
*2 975 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

8.06 %
*11 521 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

1.09 %
1 552 cm3 de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

1.09 %
*1 563 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

1.92 %
*2 737 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

1.10 %
*1 579 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

33.32 %
*97 491 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

15.41 %
*45 078 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

15.41 %
*45 097 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

15.42 %
*45 115 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

28.48 %
*49,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

3.76 %
*6,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.76 %
*6,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.91 %
*8,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.77 %
*6,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.77 %
*6,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.77 %
*6,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.78 %
*6,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pocket est réussie !

12.04 %
*28,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.97 %
*26,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.19 %
*12,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

28.89 %
*69,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

4.18 %
*10,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

14.02 %
*33,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

4.20 %
*10,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

10.96 %
*26,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

14.13 %
*407,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie, il manque 4007 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.87 %
*8 388 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

14.46 %
*20 664 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

2.37 %
*3 389 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

5.02 %
*7 177 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

2.38 %
*3 407 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

2.39 %
*3 416 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

52.54 %
*153 748 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.13 %
*50 135 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

17.14 %
*50 164 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

17.15 %
*50 194 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

29.05 %
*50,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.28 %
*7,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.28 %
*7,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.91 %
*8,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.29 %
*7,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.29 %
*7,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.29 %
*7,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.29 %
*7,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

14.57 %
*34,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.98 %
*26,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

7.01 %
*16,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

28.91 %
*69,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.17 %
*14,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

14.03 %
*33,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.18 %
*14,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

10.96 %
*26,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

15.97 %
*459,86 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie, il manque 3921 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Domino est réussie !

39.82 %
*56 894 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

4.94 %
*7 058 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

5.03 %
*7 181 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

5.70 %
*8 143 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

4.96 %
*7 092 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

La collecte de couvertures pour Câlinette est réussie !

19.68 %
*57 588 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

19.69 %
*57 601 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

19.69 %
*57 609 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Bleuet est réussie !

5.01 %
*8,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5 %
*8,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5 %
*8,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5 %
*8,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.01 %
*8,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.01 %
*8,76 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.01 %
*8,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Noisette est réussie !

11.31 %
*27,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

14.56 %
*34,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

28.94 %
*69,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

9.09 %
*21,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

14.04 %
*33,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

9.10 %
*21,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

10.97 %
*26,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

22.06 %
*635,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie, il manque 3637 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44.27 %
*63 260 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

5.88 %
*8 408 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

5.88 %
*8 408 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

5.88 %
*8 408 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

5.88 %
*8 408 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

22.36 %
*65 430 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna de l'association Vivre Libre,

21.64 %
*63 329 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

21.60 %
*63 196 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.20 %
*12,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.47 %
*9,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.47 %
*9,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

6.76 %
*11,83 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.47 %
*9,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.47 %
*9,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.47 %
*9,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

12.04 %
*28,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

14.59 %
*35,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

28.95 %
*69,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

11.22 %
*26,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

14.04 %
*33,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

11.23 %
*26,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

11.23 %
*26,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

29.01 %
*835,35 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 880 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie, il manque 3313 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Caramel est réussie !

22.08 %
*31 549 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

21.92 %
*31 318 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

9.60 %
*13 723 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

9.61 %
*13 733 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ouna est réussie !

28.65 %
*83 858 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

28.67 %
*83 875 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Pacco est réussie !

7.53 %
*13,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.10 %
*14,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.53 %
*175 kg* de granulés offerts
*13,19 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.54 %
*13,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.54 %
*13,19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.54 %
*13,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Câlinou est réussie !

15.48 %
*37,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

29.05 %
*69,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

15.49 %
*37,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

15.49 %
*37,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

15.49 %
*37,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

15.49 %
*37,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

La collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Hope en Bosnie est réussie !

0.50 %
*15,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37.22 %
*53 183 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

21.94 %
*31 344 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

14.69 %
*20 994 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

14.70 %
*21 002 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

34.54 %
*101 055 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre,

2.80 %
*8 194 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

29.40 %
*86 031 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

2.81 %
*8 235 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

2.83 %
*8 268 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

36.04 %
*63,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.82 %
*15,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.83 %
*15,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.83 %
*15,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.83 %
*15,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.83 %
*15,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

19.53 %
*46,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

31.08 %
*74,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

17.58 %
*42,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

17.58 %
*42,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

17.59 %
*42,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

17.59 %
*42,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.25 %
*307,63 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Aramis est réussie !

22.13 %
*31 628 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

18.46 %
*26 384 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

18.47 %
*26 388 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

35.51 %
*103 911 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 126 euros !

5.05 %
*14 787 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

29.44 %
*86 146 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

5.06 %
*14 813 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.42 %
*15 867 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

38.57 %
*67,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa, il manque 124 euros !

9.63 %
*16,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.63 %
*16,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.63 %
*16,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.63 %
*16,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.63 %
*16,86 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

25.58 %
*61,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie, il manque 109 euros !

31.37 %
*75,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouchon de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, il manque 81 euros !

19.02 %
*45,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

19.02 %
*45,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

19.02 %
*45,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

19.02 %
*45,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

22.60 %
*678,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.24 %
*38 926 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

19.90 %
*28 430 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

19.90 %
*28 437 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rosa est réussie !

6.50 %
*19 033 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

29.47 %
*86 224 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

6.51 %
*19 058 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

6.52 %
*19 082 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte de granulés pour Neptune est réussie !

12.98 %
*22,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.12 %
*17,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.13 %
*17,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.13 %
*17,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.13 %
*17,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Candy et Bouchon est réussie !

19.93 %
*47,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

19.93 %
*47,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

19.93 %
*47,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

19.93 %
*47,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

26.70 %
*801,03 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie, gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.75 %
*39 651 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siblu de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

26.22 %
*37 460 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

22.50 %
*32 146 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

7.87 %
*23 017 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

29.51 %
*86 342 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.87 %
*23 020 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.87 %
*23 025 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

13.37 %
*23,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.65 %
*18,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.65 %
*18,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.65 %
*18,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.65 %
*18,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

20.84 %
*50,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

20.84 %
*50,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milky de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

20.84 %
*50,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

20.84 %
*50,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

30.42 %
*912,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie, gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Allemagne, il manque 2923 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Siblu est réussie !

33.80 %
*48 299 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

30.59 %
*43 705 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

2.82 %
*4 030 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

6.38 %
*9 111 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

La collecte de couvertures pour Illusion est réussie !

29.76 %
*87 067 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

14.92 %
*43 667 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

14.93 %
*43 678 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte de granulés pour Graziella est réussie !

13.09 %
*22,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

13.09 %
*22,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.94 %
*27,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.89 %
*27,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pacco et Milky est réussie !

24.57 %
*58,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

24.51 %
58,83 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

1.83 %
*4,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.85 %
*4,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

63.04 %
*1 891,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie, gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Allemagne, il manque 1553 euros !

0.19 %
*7,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62.36 %
*89 104 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

30.60 %
*43 721 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

6.74 %
*9 634 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

6.75 %
*9 644 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

31.62 %
*92 528 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre,

17.84 %
*52 202 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

17.85 %
*52 241 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

15.14 %
*26,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.15 %
*26,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.95 %
*27,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.90 %
*27,83 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

25.16 %
*60,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

25.01 %
*60,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meïko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

4.50 %
*10,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

4.51 %
*10,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

69.30 %
*2 078,87 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie, gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Allemagne, il manque 1290 euros !

1.90 %
*75,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64.93 %
*92 771 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Minette de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire, il manque 56 euros !

30.61 %
*43 735 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

10.21 %
*14 586 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

10.21 %
*14 589 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

34 %
*99 480 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Teva de l'association Vivre Libre, il manque 129 euros !

22.35 %
*65 385 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

22.35 %
*65 401 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

24.46 %
*42,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa, il manque 153 euros !

17.48 %
*30,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

17.48 %
*30,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

17.48 %
*30,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Meïko est réussie !

58.81 %
*141,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie, il manque 61 euros !

8.61 %
*20,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

8.62 %
*20,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

93.83 %
*2 814,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie, gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Allemagne, il manque 260 euros !

5.10 %
*203,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Petite Minette est réussie !

31.45 %
*44 937 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

13.61 %
*19 453 cm3* de niche offertes
142 884 cm3de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

13.58 %
*19 401 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

La collecte de couvertures pour Teva est réussie !

30.50 %
*89 246 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

26.80 %
*78 438 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte de granulés pour Capucine est réussie !

22.21 %
*38,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

19.32 %
*33,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

28.94 %
*50,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Perle est réussie !

10.97 %
*26,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

10.98 %
*26,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie, gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Allemagne est réussie !

6.40 %
*256,03 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 5616 euros !

6.52 %
*140,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.94 %
*45 631 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

14.69 %
*20 986 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

14.69 %
*20 987 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

30.98 %
*90 651 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

29.55 %
*86 465 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

22.58 %
*39,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa,

21.08 %
*36,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

28.94 %
*50,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

12.53 %
*30,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

12.53 %
*30,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.52 %
*300,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 5549 euros !

6.67 %
*144 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

fait

----------


## aurore27

48.79 %
*69 712 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h50* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Léon de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire, il manque 82 euros !

19.14 %
*27 344 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

19.14 %
*27 346 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

64.50 %
*188 732 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h46* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene, il manque 70 euros !

36.79 %
*107 645 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.54 %
*4 499 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

1.54 %
*4 520 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

3.91 %
*11 434 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

36.93 %
*64,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h39* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa, il manque 127 euros !

25.85 %
*45,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

28.97 %
*50,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.39 %
*0,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

0.39 %
*0,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

0.39 %
*0,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

0.39 %
*0,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

0.39 %
*0,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

0.40 %
*0,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

43.68 %
*104,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h29* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque 67 euros !

34.33 %
*82,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

68.07 %
*163,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Push de l'association Les Amis de Nala,

2.98 %
*7,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

12.60 %
*504,04 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 5244 euros !

8.91 %
*192,44 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pou Gros Léon est réussie !

20.36 %
*29 093 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

20.36 %
*29 100 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mia est réussie !

36.94 %
*108 083 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

3.23 %
*9 443 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

3.23 %
*9 455 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

3.92 %
*11 468 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Beauté est réussie !

25.97 %
*45,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

28.98 %
*50,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

0.71 %
*1,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

0.71 %
*1,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

0.72 %
*1,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

0.72 %
*1,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

0.72 %
*1,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

0.72 %
*1,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Panda est réussie !

34.53 %
*82,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

68.12 %
*163,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Push de l'association Les Amis de Nala,

5.86 %
*14,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.13 %
*565,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 5153 euros !

10.74 %
*232,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

86.54 %
*123 654 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sick Boy de l'association Cosette,

23.63 %
*33 766 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

42.97 %
*125 733 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.53 %
*16 174 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

5.53 %
*16 195 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

5.54 %
*16 214 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

26.68 %
*46,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

29 %
*50,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.34 %
*2,34 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

1.34 %
*2,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

1.34 %
*2,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

1.35 %
*2,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

1.36 %
*2,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

1.36 %
*2,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

38.92 %
*93,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

79.86 %
*191,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Push de l'association Les Amis de Nala,

11.48 %
*27,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

16.32 %
*652,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 5021 euros !

11.06 %
*238,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Sick Boy est réussie !

29.40 %
*42 011 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

44.01 %
*128 763 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.70 %
*22 541 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

7.71 %
*22 554 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

7.71 %
*22 573 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

32.62 %
*57,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa,

29.02 %
*50,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2 %
*3,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

2 %
*3,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

2 %
*3,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

2.01 %
*3,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

2.01 %
*3,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

2.01 %
*3,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Hazel et Push est réussie !

17.96 %
*43,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

23.37 %
*934,91 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 4598 euros !

12.66 %
*273,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de l'association MIRA au Maroc 
il reste 21 heures
41,09 %
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...environnement/
 ::

----------


## aurore27

35.11 %
*50 169 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

La collecte de couvertures pour Peneloppe est réussie !

9.87 %
*28 877 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

9.87 %
*28 884 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

9.87 %
*28 894 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Lola est réussie !

29.60 %
*51,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.70 %
*4,73 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

10.30 %
*18,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

2.71 %
*4,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

2.71 %
*4,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

2.71 %
*4,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

2.71 %
*4,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

24.72 %
*59,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

41.09 %
*1 643,62 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 3535 euros !

14.68 %
*317,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43.80 %
*62 582 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette,

1.36 %
*1 950 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.37 %
*1 960 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.37 %
*1 965 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

12.87 %
*37 656 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

12.88 %
*37 690 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

14.30 %
*41 853 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

30.42 %
*53,24 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.63 %
*6,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

12.02 %
*21,03 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

3.64 %
*6,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

3.64 %
*6,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

3.64 %
*6,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

3.64 %
*6,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

32.70 %
*78,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

46.64 %
*1 865,78 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 3202 euros !

16.31 %
*352,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52.25 %
*74 657 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette, il manque 76 euros !

2.77 %
*3 958 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

2.77 %
*3 961 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

2.78 %
*3 967 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

16.46 %
*48 164 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candy de l'association Louchi et compagnie, il manque 163 euros !

16.20 %
*47 406 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

16.21 %
*47 419 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

31.17 %
*54,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Tabula Rasa, il manque 139 euros !

4.36 %
*7,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

12.03 %
*21,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

4.36 %
*7,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

4.37 %
*7,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

4.37 %
*7,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

5.85 %
*10,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

38.72 %
*92,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

62.45 %
*2 497,83 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc, il manque 2254 euros !

18.20 %
*393,13 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Lili est réussie !

4.03 %
*5 770 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

4.04 %
*5 775 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

4.04 %
*5 778 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte de couvertures pour Candy est réussie !

23.65 %
*69 192 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

19.02 %
*55 660 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Kitty est réussie !

5.11 %
*8,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

12.04 %
*21,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

5.11 %
*8,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

5.11 %
*8,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

5.11 %
*8,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

5.86 %
*10,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

43.88 %
*105,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

La collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة au Maroc est réussie !

19.16 %
*413,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.05 %
*10 067 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.05 %
*10 072 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.05 %
*10 079 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

27.17 %
*79 506 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

27.18 %
*79 525 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

6.77 %
*11,85 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

12.06 %
*21,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

6.78 %
*11,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

7.32 %
12,81 kgde granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

6.78 %
*11,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

6.79 %
*11,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

53.31 %
*127,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

20.36 %
*439,68 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie, il manque 2787 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## France34

Il faudrait qu'Animal Web Action enlève l'information sur la fourniture de nourriture aux poules dans le Tarn , effectuée depuis quelques jours , car ça risque de dissuader les nouveaux cliqueurs qui ne sauraient pas où cliquer !

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de niche pour Mia est réussie !

9.10 %
*13 004 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.10 %
*13 000 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.01 %
*13 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.01 %
*17 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.01 %
*20 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.01 %
*22 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

33.19 %
*97 123 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h58* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Louchi et compagnie, il manque 131 euros !

31.43 %
*91 962 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

12.92 %
*22,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey, il manque 176 euros !

12.08 %
*21,15 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

7.85 %
*13,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

7.85 %
*13,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

7.86 %
*13,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

7.86 %
*13,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

76.54 %
*183,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h48* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biloute de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 28 euros !

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.10 %
*0,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.10 %
*0,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.10 %
*0,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

37.58 %
*811,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie, il manque 2185 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.78 %
*13 971 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.11 %
*13 018 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.61 %
*876 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.62 %
*880 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.62 %
*883 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.62 %
*888 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pacco est réussie !

34.75 %
*101 713 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Ever est réussie !

12.15 %
*21,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

8.35 %
*14,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

8.35 %
*14,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

8.36 %
*14,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

8.36 %
*14,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Biloute est réussie !

1.21 %
*2,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.22 %
*2,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.23 %
*2,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.91 %
*4,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

38.56 %
*832,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them
Hurem en Bosnie, il manque 2150 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.64 %
*16 631 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.13 %
*13 047 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.33 %
*1 901 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.33 %
*1 902 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.33 %
*1 903 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.33 %
*1 903 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

45.36 %
*132 723 cm2* de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie,

12.61 %
*22,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

8.93 %
*15,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

8.93 %
*15,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

8.93 %
*15,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

8.93 %
*15,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

2.59 %
*6,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3.49 %
*8,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

2.59 %
*6,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

2.59 %
*6,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

42.86 %
*925,83 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them Hurem en Bosnie, il manque 2000 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica en Bosnie-Herzégovine
50,34 %
6 heures restantes
 :: SVP


https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...mans-for-them/

----------


## aurore27

25.93 %
*37 045 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h43* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illusion de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene, il manque 118 euros !

9.17 %
*13 101 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.16 %
*13 082 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.89 %
*5 561 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.89 %
*5 563 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.90 %
*5 566 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

61.25 %
*179 231 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h37* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Louchi et compagnie, il manque 76 euros !

1.07 %
*2 607 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

19.71 %
*34,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h34* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey, il manque 162 euros !

10.85 %
*18,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

10.85 %
*18,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

10.85 %
*18,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

10.86 %
*19 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

15.71 %
*37,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h27* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque 100 euros !

17.40 %
*41,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h25* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque 98 euros !

7.42 %
*17,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.43 %
*17,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

59.68 %
*1 289,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 160 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h22* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica gérée par l'association Humans for Them Hurem en Bosnie, il manque 1411 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Illlusion est réussie !

9.34 %
*13 345 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.17 %
*13 103 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.73 %
*6 755 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.73 %
*6 760 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.73 %
*6 764 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de couvertures pour Perle est réussie !

5.71 %
*13 924 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

La collecte de granulés pour Grizouille est réussie !

13.09 %
*22,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

11.40 %
*19,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

11.40 %
*19,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

11.41 %
*19,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Simba et Pumba est réussie !

9.06 %
*21,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

9.07 %
*21,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens de la fourrière Zunovnica en Bosnie est réussie !

0.46 %
*13,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie,

*​*Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.04 %
*14 339 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*14 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.20 %
*13 146 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.97 %
*8 527 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.97 %
*8 534 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.99 %
*8 562 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

13.83 %
*33 625 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

18.80 %
*32,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

12.39 %
*21,68 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

12.39 %
*21,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

12.40 %
*21,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

12.60 %
*30,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

12.61 %
*30,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.09 %
*212,69 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie, il manque 3903 euros !

*​*Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.17 %
*15 965 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peneloppe de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.25 %
*13 216 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.24 %
*11 779 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.25 %
*11 781 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.25 %
*11 783 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

26.70 %
*64 942 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

21.47 %
*37,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlinette de l'association Dorey,

14.25 %
*24,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

14.25 %
*24,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

14.26 %
*24,95 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

17.39 %
*41,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

17.40 %
*41,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

17.64 %
*529,11 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie, il manque 3460 euros !

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Peneloppe est réussie !

9.49 %
*13 560 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

9.49 %
*13 564 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

9.50 %
*13 570 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

9.50 %
*13 573 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

40.99 %
*109 026 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

La collecte de granulés pour Charlinette est réussie !

15.36 %
*26,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

15.36 %
*26,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

15.37 %
*26,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Timon et Oscar est réussie !

24.70 %
*740,90 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie, il manque 3163 euros !

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.33 %
*14 756 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.33 %
*14 754 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.33 %
*14 753 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.33 %
*14 754 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

48.04 %
*127 783 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co,

16.25 %
*28,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

16.25 %
*28,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

16.25 %
*28,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

1.08 %
*2,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.08 %
*2,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Cracra de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.08 %
*2,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

27.09 %
*812,82 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*16 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie, il manque 3063 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26.48 %
*37 832 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minos de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque 117 euros !

13.14 %
*18 773 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

13.14 %
*18 776 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

13.14 %
*18 780 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

78.64 %
*209 175 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*266 000 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h49* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Lily and Co, il manque 38 euros !

28.33 %
*49,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h47* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey, il manque 145 euros !

19.54 %
*34,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

19.54 %
*34,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

7.27 %
*17,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

26.73 %
*64,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Cracra de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.28 %
*17,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

47.39 %
*1 421,76 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h42* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie, il manque 2210 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Minos est réussie !

14.40 %
*20 573 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

14.40 %
*20 579 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

14.41 %
*20 586 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de couvertures pour Linette est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Gertrude est réussie !

20.89 %
*36,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

20.89 %
*36,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

18.45 %
*44,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

28.44 %
*68,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Cracra de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

10.73 %
*25,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chiens de la fourrière de Piatra Neamt en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17.53 %
*25 044 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hannibal de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

17.54 %
*25 060 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

41.89 %
*59 861 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

24 %
*42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

25.52 %
*44,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

61.43 %
*147,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

31.84 %
*76,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Cracra de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

19.91 %
*47,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.63 %
*30,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Hannibal est réussie !

21.97 %
*31 396 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

41.92 %
*59 892 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

27.01 %
*47,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey, il manque 147 euros !

27.01 %
*47,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

65.85 %
*158,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque 41 euros !

31.88 %
*76,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Cracra de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

25.35 %
*60,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.75 %
*83,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.24 %
*47 498 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

41.98 %
*59 987 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de granulés pour Gladys est réussie !

44.59 %
*78,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

1.12 %
*1,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.12 %
*1,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenza de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.12 %
*1,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.13 %
*1,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.13 %
*1,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nala est réussie !

35.79 %
*85,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Cracra de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

28.63 %
*68,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

2.79 %
*6,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Roux et Blanc de l'association Lily and Co,

2.79 %
*6,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

2.80 %
*6,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

8.26 %
*165,24 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 2753 euros !

3.92 %
*188,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36.87 %
*52 675 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Féline de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

48.30 %
*69 010 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

45.09 %
*78,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Dorey,

1.61 %
*2,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.61 %
*2,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenza de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.61 %
*2,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.61 %
*2,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

1.61 %
*2,83 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

40.70 %
*97,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Cracra de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

28.63 %
*68,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3.96 %
*9,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Roux et Blanc de l'association Lily and Co,

3.96 %
*9,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

3.96 %
*9,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

16.09 %
*321,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 2518 euros !

3.98 %
*191,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens d'un refuge marocain - Association Comme Chiens et Chats Maroc
27,70 %
22 heures restantes  ::  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...t-chats-maroc/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Féline est réussie !

70.73 %
*101 081 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir a collecte pour Papatte de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de granulés pour Alfy est réussie !

6.50 %
*11,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

3.83 %
*6,71 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenza de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

11.58 %
*20,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

3.84 %
*6,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

3.84 %
*6,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimi Cracra est réussie !

38.77 %
*93,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

8.31 %
*19,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Roux et Blanc de l'association Lily and Co,

8.31 %
*19,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

8.31 %
*19,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

44.51 %
*890,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 1665 euros !

5.49 %
*263,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Papatte est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Gazelle est réussie !

5.70 %
*9,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenza de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

11.60 %
*20,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

5.71 %
*10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

5.72 %
*10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pepper est réussie !

9.98 %
*23,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Roux et Blanc de l'association Lily and Co,

9.99 %
*23,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes,

9.99 %
*23,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

10 %
*24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

10 %
*24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'associationComme Chiens et Chats au Maroc est réussie !

0.03 %
*0,57 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 119 chiens du refuge AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 3000 euros !

7.15 %
*343,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.21 %
*1 735 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.22 %
*1 742 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.22 %
*1 751 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.23 %
*1 759 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.23 %
*1 764 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.45 %
*13,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenza de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

11.61 %
*20,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

7.47 %
*13,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

7.48 %
*13,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

12.09 %
*29,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Roux et Blanc de l'association Lily and Co,

12.21 %
*29,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes,

12.63 %
*30,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

12.11 %
*29,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

12.12 %
29,08 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

4.89 %
*97,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 119 chiens du refuge AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 2854 euros !

7.61 %
*365,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.68 %
*8 113 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association L'Arche de Ploum, il manque 159 euros !

2.71 %
*3 874 cm3* de niche offertes 
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.71 %
*3 878 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.71 %
*3 879 cm3* de niche offertes
142 884 cm3de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.72 %
*3 883 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.60 %
*25,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenza de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball, il manque 172 euros !

11.63 %
*20,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

9.49 %
*16,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

9.49 %
*16,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

22.22 %
*53,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Roux et Blanc de l'association Lily and Co, il manque 92 euros !

23.76 %
*57,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes, il manque 90 euros !

13.31 %
*31,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

13.32 %
*31,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

13.33 %
*31,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

1.07 %
*2,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.07 %
*2,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.07 %
*2,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

19.82 %
*396,48 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 119 chiens du refuge AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 2406 euros !

8.15 %
*391,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Max est réussie !

39.81 %
*56 890 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.02 %
*10 034 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.33 %
*9 042 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

6.33 %
*9 051 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Kenza est réussie !

14.45 %
*25,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

13.81 %
*24,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

13.82 %
*24,18 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

La collecte de nourritures pour Petit Roux et Blanc et Bowie est réussie !

15.08 %
*36,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

13.37 %
*32,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

15.06 %
*36,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

6.91 %
*16,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

6.92 %
*16,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

6.92 %
*16,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

26.81 %
*536,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 119 chiens du refuge AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 2196 euros !

9.19 %
*441,33 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 6103 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41.39 %
*59 133 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Astor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.14 %
*10 204 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.15 %
*10 210 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.15 %
*10 222 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.77 %
*25,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

14.51 %
*25,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

14.52 %
*25,41 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

17.19 %
*41,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Lily and Co,

13.38 %
*32,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

23.41 %
*56,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

9.24 %
*22,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

7.64 %
*18,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

9.25 %
*22,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

28.14 %
*562,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 119 chiens du refuge AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 2156 euros !

9.58 %
*460,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 6076 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Astor est réussie !

9.73 %
*13 910 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

9.74 %
*13 916 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

9.74 %
*13 919 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Ysatis est réussie !

17.49 %
*30,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

17.49 %
*30,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lola est réussie !

13.72 %
*32,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

23.46 %
*56,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

11.77 %
*28,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

11.77 %
*28,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

11.77 %
*28,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

La collecte pour les 119 chiens du refuge AHPPAE au Maroc est réussie !

12.78 %
*613,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 5862 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.45 %
*30 648 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.81 %
*24 015 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.81 %
*24 023 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

30.29 %
*53,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

21.74 %
*38,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

58.33 %
*139,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

23.49 %
*56,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

14.10 %
*33,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

14.10 %
*33,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

14.10 %
*33,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

15.27 %
*732,98 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 5694 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.91 %
*31 308 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

18.57 %
*26 530 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

18.58 %
*26 541 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

30.66 %
*53,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

23.71 %
*41,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

63.07 %
*151,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Roux de l'association Lily and Co,

23.51 %
*56,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

1.03 %
*2,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

14.72 %
*35,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

14.72 %
*35,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

14.72 %
*35,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.45 %
*885,63 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 5481 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Molly est réussie !

21.73 %
*31 057 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

21.74 %
*31 066 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Lily est réussie !

28.92 %
*50,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

La collecte de nourriture pour Mister Roux est réussie !

36.49 %
*87,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

3.14 %
*7,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.33 %
*0,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.33 %
*0,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.72 %
*35,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.34 %
*0,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.72 %
*35,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.34 %
*0,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.73 %
*35,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.34 %
*0,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.34 %
*0,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.35 %
*0,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.35 %
*0,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.35 %
*0,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.35 %
*0,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.42 %
*10,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

31.05 %
*1 490,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 4634 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Maya est réussie !

36.44 %
*52 072 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.29 %
*421 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.30 %
*427 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.30 %
*432 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.31 %
*440 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

0.18 %
*523 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.18 %
*538 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.19 %
*559 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.20 %
*577 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.20 %
*592 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

42.66 %
*74,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball,

46.10 %
*110,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Les Amis d'Aramis,

3.15 %
*7,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.06 %
*2,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.65 %
*6,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

14.73 %
*35,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.06 %
*2,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.06 %
*2,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.73 %
*35,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.06 %
*2,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.06 %
*2,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.74 %
*35,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.07 %
*2,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.07 %
*2,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.07 %
*2,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.50 %
*5,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.07 %
*2,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.07 %
*2,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.07 %
*2,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.08 %
*2,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.08 %
*2,59 sachets* e viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.42 %
*10,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

48.23 %
*2 314,87 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie géré par l'association Pfotenfreunde Bayern e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 3480 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37.87 %
*54 117 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestea de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

9.55 %
*13 640 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.85 %
*5 500 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.02 %
*4 313 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.02 %
*4 319 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.13 %
*6 222 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.13 %
*6 224 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.13 %
*6 229 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.13 %
*6 236 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.13 %
*6 242 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Bobby est réussie !

0.06 %
*0,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bohême de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.05 %
*0,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rosco est réussie !

6.02 %
*14,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.68 %
*6,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.76 %
*13,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.76 %
*35,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.59 %
*1,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tara de l'association Lily and Co,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.73 %
*35,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.74 %
*35,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.50 %
*6 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.59 %
*3,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.42 %
*10,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 400 chiens et chats du refuge de Daniela en Roumanie est réussie !

4.97 %
*119,36 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir  la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nestea est réussie !

11.46 %
*16 376 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,


5.50 %
*7 866 cm3 de niche offertes
**142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.51 %
*7 874 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

5.51 %
*7 876 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

4.15 %
*12 149 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.16 %
*12 161 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.16 %
*12 171 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.16 %
*12 179 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.17 %
*12 189 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.67 %
*4,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bohême de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.74 %
*1,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.74 %
*1,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.74 %
*1,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.74 %
*1,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.74 %
*1,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.75 %
*1,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.75 %
*1,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.75 %
*1,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

9.03 %
*21,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.69 %
*6,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.77 %
*13,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.77 %
*35,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.14 %
*5,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tara de l'association Lily and Co,

2.14 %
*5,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.14 %
*5,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.74 %
*35,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.14 %
*5,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.14 %
*5,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.75 %
*35,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.15 %
*5,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.15 %
*5,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.15 %
*5,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.50 %
*6,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.15 %
*5,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.15 %
*5,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.15 %
*5,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.15 %
*5,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.15 %
*5,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.10 %
*14,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

7.86 %
*188,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.51 %
*19 308 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.98 %
*9 977 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.98 %
*9 978 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.98 %
*9 980 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

38.91 %
*113 843 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2h26* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 120 euros !

5.68 %
*16 628 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.68 %
*16 635 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.69 %
*16 643 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.69 %
*16 647 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

39.96 %
*69,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h21* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bohême de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 121 euros !

1.19 %
*2,08 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.19 %
*2,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

40.09 %
*96,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h12* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats, il manque 71 euros !

2.69 %
*6,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.77 %
*13,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.77 %
*35,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speedy de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.54 %
*6,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tara de l'association Lily and Co,

2.54 %
*6,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.54 %
*6,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.74 %
*35,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.54 %
*6,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.54 %
*6,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.76 %
*35,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.54 %
*6,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.54 %
*6,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.55 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.54 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.55 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.55 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.55 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.55 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.55 %
*6,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.10 %
*14,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

11.34 %
*272,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20.21 %
*28 873 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.93 %
*11 333 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.93 %
*11 336 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.94 %
*11 340 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nala est réussie !

6.67 %
*19 521 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.67 %
*19 525 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.68 %
*19 535 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.68 %
*19 543 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Bohême a échouée....

1.54 %
*2,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.50 %
*2,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.50 %
*2,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.50 %
*2,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.51 %
*2,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.51 %
*2,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.51 %
*2,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

1.51 %
*2,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Beauté a échouée mais celle pour Speedy est réussie !

2.92 %
*7 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

30.83 %
*73,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.83 %
*16,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tara de l'association Lily and Co,

2.80 %
*6,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.80 %
*6,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.74 %
*35,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.80 %
*6,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.80 %
*6,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.76 %
*35,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.81 %
*6,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.81 %
*6,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.81 %
*6,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.81 %
*6,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.81 %
*6,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.81 %
*6,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.81 %
*6,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.81 %
*6,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.81 %
*6,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.10 %
*14,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

13.78 %
*330,65 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie, il manque 4139 euros !

0.01 %
*0,41 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72.58 %
*103 705 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mademoiselle de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32, il manque 47 euros !

11.11 %
*15 879 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.11 %
*15 882 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.12 %
*15 887 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

28.41 %
*83 128 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 140 euros !

10.84 %
*31 730 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.85 %
*31 736 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.85 %
*31 744 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.33 %
*11,07 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 189 euros !

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre,

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

2.64 %
*4,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

18.84 %
*45,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats de la Tour, il manque 96 euros !

71.31 %
*171,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Chat Va Bien, il manque 34 euros !

8.19 %
*19,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tara de l'association Lily and Co,

3.70 %
*8,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

11.85 %
*28,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.75 %
*35,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

3.70 %
*8,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

3.70 %
*8,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

3.70 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

3.70 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

3.70 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

3.70 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

3.70 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

3.70 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

3.71 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

3.71 %
*8,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

3.71 %
*8,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.11 %
*14,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

25.82 %
*619,78 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie, il manque 3561 euros !

1.58 %
*47,35 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Mademoiselle est réussie !

12.66 %
*18 092 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.66 %
*18 097 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

12.67 %
*18 101 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de couvertures pour Louloute est réussie !

12.80 %
*37 454 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

12.80 %
*37 466 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

12.81 %
*37 476 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Luciole est réussie !

3.24 %
*5,67 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.15 %
*5,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.15 %
*5,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.15 %
*5,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.15 %
*5,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.15 %
*5,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.15 %
*5,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cookie et Mia est réussie !

8.56 %
*20,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tara de l'association Lily and Co,

4.10 %
*9,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

11.87 %
*28,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.78 %
*35,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

4.10 %
*9,84 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.10 %
*9,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.78 %
*35,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette pour L'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

4.11 %
*9,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.11 %
*9,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.11 %
*9,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.11 %
*9,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.11 %
*9,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.11 %
*9,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.11 %
*9,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.11 %
*9,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.11 %
*9,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.12 %
*14,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

31.98 %
*767,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie, il manque 3266 euros !

3.04 %
*91,25 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48.31 %
*69 032 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

16.58 %
*23 685 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

16.58 %
*23 691 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

17.65 %
*51 639 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

17.65 %
*51 648 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

17.66 %
*51 666 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

16.47 %
*28,82 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.26 %
*7,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.26 %
*7,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.26 %
*7,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.26 %
*7,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.26 %
*7,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.26 %
*7,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

23.58 %
*56,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tara de l'association Lily and Co,

13.92 %
*33,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien,

22.76 %
*54,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

41.68 %
*100,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

4.97 %
*11,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.97 %
*11,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.79 %
*35,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette pour L'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

4.98 %
*11,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.98 %
*11,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.98 %
*11,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.98 %
*11,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.98 %
*11,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.98 %
*11,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.98 %
*11,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.98 %
*11,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.99 %
*11,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.13 %
*14,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

42.42 %
*1 018,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie, il manque 2764 euros !

4.97 %
*149,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## dogeorge

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...serbie-spaske/

*1 302,63 kg*
de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg*
de croquettes nécessaires
*1h58*
restants pour réussir

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Noisette est réussie !

18.43 %
*26 328 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

18.44 %
*26 348 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

29.29 %
*85 698 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*36 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 138 euros !

20.25 %
*59 262 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

20.87 %
*61 078 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

33.92 %
*59,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*33 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 134 euros !

4.78 %
*8,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.78 %
*8,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.78 %
*8,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.79 %
*8,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.79 %
*8,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

4.79 %
*8,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tara est réussie !

36.75 %
*88,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Les Chats de la Tour, il manque 75 euros !

55.42 %
*133,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loki de l'association Chat Va Bien, il manque 53 euros !

56.39 %
*135,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adi de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats, il manque 52 euros !

5.42 %
*13,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.42 %
*13,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.81 %
*35,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette pour L'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

5.43 %
*13,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.81 %
*16,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.43 %
*13,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.44 %
*13,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

5.44 %
*13,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.44 %
*13,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

5.44 %
*13,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

5.44 %
*13,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

5.44 %
*13,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.13 %
*14,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

La collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie est réussie !

9.07 %
*272,09 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 3820 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24.57 %
*35 104 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

24.58 %
*35 119 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de couvertures pour Joanne est réussie !

28.06 %
*82 113 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

28.07 %
*82 134 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Elite est réussie !

11.02 %
*19,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

6.55 %
*11,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

6.55 %
*11,47 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

6.56 %
*11,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

7.65 %
*13,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

6.56 %
*11,48 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Chaussette, Loki et Adi est réussie !

15.88 %
*38,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette pour L'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.43 %
*44,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

41.33 %
*99,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tritonne de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.84 %
*16,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

6.84 %
*16,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

6.84 %
*16,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.85 %
*16,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

6.85 %
*16,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.85 %
*16,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

6.85 %
*16,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.85 %
*16,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

6.86 %
*16,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

19.13 %
*573,86 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 3397 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Mimi Chat est réussie !

29.30 %
*41 874 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rubis est réussie !

34.88 %
*102 080 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Emir est réussie !

7.79 %
*13,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

7.80 %
*13,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

7.80 %
*13,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

7.80 %
*13,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

7.80 %
*13,65 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Bagherra, Chaussette et Tritonne est réussie !

7.70 %
*18,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.04 %
*26,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

7.63 %
*18,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

7.63 %
*18,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

7.63 %
*18,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

7.63 %
*18,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

7.63 %
*18,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

7.63 %
*18,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

7.63 %
*18,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

7.63 %
*18,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

30.71 %
*921,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 2911 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Câlinette est réussie !

0.43 %
*613 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cayrol de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.44 %
*626 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.44 %
*635 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

45.24 %
*132 362 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*14 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.45 %
*14,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

8.46 %
*14,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

8.46 %
*14,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

8.46 %
*14,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

8.46 %
*14,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

10.08 %
*24,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.19 %
*26,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

8.26 %
*19,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.57 %
*22,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

8.27 %
*19,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.57 %
*22,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

8.28 %
*19,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.57 %
*22,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

8.28 %
*19,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

8.29 %
*19,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

33.19 %
*995,63 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 2807 euros !

0.61 %
*18,17 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea géré par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.58 %
*3 693 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cayrol de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

2.60 %
*3 718 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

2.61 %
*3 727 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

52.44 %
*153 450 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.34 %
*16,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ilotte de l'association Equi-Vivre,

9.34 %
*16,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

9.35 %
*16,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

9.36 %
*16,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

9.36 %
*16,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

10.94 %
*26,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wilsonette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

28.05 %
*67,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miroux de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.39 %
*22,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.58 %
*22,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.39 %
*22,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.57 %
*22,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.40 %
*22,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.57 %
*22,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.41 %
*22,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

9.41 %
*22,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

40.15 %
*1 204,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 2514 euros !

2.54 %
*76,31 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea géré par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.66 %
*8 093 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cayrol de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.68 %
*8 119 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

8.92 %
*12 752 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mabelle est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Ilotte est réussie !

10.73 %
*18,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

10.74 %
*18,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

10.75 %
*18,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

11.57 %
*20,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Wilsonette et Miroux est réussie !

10.38 %
*24,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

31.55 %
*75,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.36 %
*24,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

10.36 %
*24,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.37 %
*24,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

10.37 %
*24,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.37 %
*24,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

10.37 %
*24,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

La collecte pour les 123 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie est réussie !

6.05 %
*181,47 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea gérée par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 3946 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10.24 %
*14 632 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cayrol de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.25 %
14 644 cm3 de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

11.93 %
*17 052 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6.37 %
*18 639 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.97 %
5 779 cm2de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.98 %
*5 804 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.99 %
*5 820 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.99 %
*5 834 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.87 %
*22,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre,

12.87 %
*22,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

12.87 %
*22,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

13.62 %
*23,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

11.72 %
*28,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

61.08 %
*146,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.72 %
*28,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

11.73 %
*28,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.73 %
*28,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

11.73 %
*28,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.74 %
*28,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

11.74 %
*28,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.41 %
*282,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea gérée par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 3805 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.61 %
*22 305 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cayrol de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, il manque 142 euros !

12.80 %
*18 294 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

12.81 %
*18 298 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.46 %
*30 611 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 175 euros !

3.92 %
*11 482 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.93 %
*11 489 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.93 %
*11 495 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.93 %
*11 501 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

19.32 %
*33,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crin Noir de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 163 euros !

14.24 %
*24,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

14.25 %
*24,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

14.25 %
*24,93 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

25.23 %
*60,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour, il manque 88 euros !

61.37 %
*147,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour House de l'association Chat Va Bien, il manque 46 euros !

12.65 %
*30,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

12.65 %
*30,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

12.65 %
*30,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

12.65 %
*30,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

12.65 %
*30,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

12.65 %
*30,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

19.15 %
*574,63 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea gérée par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 3396 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Cayrol est réussie !

14.62 %
*20 905 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

15.14 %
*21 630 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sky est réussie !

5.01 %
*14 660 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.01 %
*14 672 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.02 %
*14 682 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.02 %
*14 693 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Crin Noir est réussie !

15.07 %
*26,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

15.07 %
*26,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

15.07 %
*26,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rougnasse et House est réussie !

13.31 %
*31,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

13.31 %
*31,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

13.31 %
*31,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

13.32 %
*31,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

13.32 %
*31,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.77 %
*35,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

25.09 %
*752,63 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea gérée par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 3147 euros !

1.65 %
*79,26 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17.75 %
*25 366 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*19 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

18.25 %
*26 080 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

6 %
*17 551 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*19 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.47 %
*18 918 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6 %
*17 560 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6 %
*17 569 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

15.78 %
*27,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*19 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre,

15.79 %
*27,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

15.79 %
*27,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

13.94 %
*33,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*19 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

13.94 %
*33,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*19 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien,

13.94 %
*33,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

13.94 %
*33,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

13.94 %
*33,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.78 %
*35,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

27.56 %
*826,72 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*19 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea gérée par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 3043 euros !

1.92 %
*92,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 300 chiens du refuge de Oradea en Roumanie
40,22 %
6 heures restantes  :: 
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...hields-oradea/

----------


## aurore27

23.63 %
*33 768 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane, il manque 129 euros !

23.64 %
*33 772 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

10.17 %
*29 767 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 176 euros !

19.96 %
*58 403 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

19.93 %
*58 326 cm2* de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.19 %
*29 817 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

23.23 %
*40,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 155 euros !

18.81 %
*32,92 kg* de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

18.81 %
*32,92 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

19.35 %
*46,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chat Va Bien, il manque 95 euros !

23.06 %
*55,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour, il manque 91 euros !

16.68 %
*40,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

16.69 %
*40,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

36.28 %
*87,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

36.30 %
*87,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

46.31 %
*1 389,21 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea gérée par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 2256 euros !

3.58 %
*171,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Blanco est réussie !

24.66 %
*35 233 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

0.75 %
*1 068 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablesse de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

12.51 %
*17 881 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hakuma de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

0.76 %
*1 089 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hermès est réussie !

21.16 %
*61 906 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

19.94 %
*58 338 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.94 %
*43 727 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Grizou est réussie !

20.31 %
*35,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

20.32 %
*35,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Buldo et Minette est réussie !

17.52 %
*42,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

17.52 %
*42,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.28 %
*0,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

36.29 %
*87,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

94.64 %
*227,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

0.28 %
*0,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.28 %
*0,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.28 %
*0,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

0.28 %
*0,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.29 %
*0,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.29 %
*0,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.29 %
*0,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.29 %
*0,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.29 %
*0,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte pour les 300 chiens du refuge Oradea gérée par l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie est réussie !

5.72 %
*274,52 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.57 %
*36 536 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

3.05 %
*4 358 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablesse de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

12.53 %
*17 902 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hakuma de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

3.07 %
*4 389 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

23.12 %
*67 654 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

20.48 %
*59 932 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

20.49 %
*59 954 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

22.60 %
*39,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

22.61 %
*39,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

26.63 %
*63,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

51.22 %
*122,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

2.20 %
*5,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

36.29 %
*87,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

94.66 %
*227,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.21 %
*5,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.57 %
*6,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

25.39 %
*60,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.99 %
*4,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.99 %
*4,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.21 %
*5,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.21 %
*5,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.21 %
*5,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.21 %
*5,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.90 %
*331,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie, il manque 6257 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.46 %
*47 813 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane,

5.02 %
*7 180 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diablesse de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

12.53 %
*17 907 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hakuma de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

5.04 %
*7 198 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

23.91 %
*69 961 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

22.95 %
*67 163 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

22.96 %
*67 198 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

24.55 %
*42,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

24.55 %
*42,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

73.49 %
*176,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

81.15 %
*194,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

2.75 %
*6,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

36.30 %
*87,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

94.66 %
*227,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misère de l'association Les Chats de la Tour,

4.13 %
*9,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.75 %
*6,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

28.73 %
*68,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.76 %
*6,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.76 %
*6,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.76 %
*6,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.76 %
*6,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.77 %
*6,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.77 %
*6,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.68 %
*512,87 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie, il manque 6002​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Vanille est réussie !

9.36 %
*13 375 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diablesse de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

12.55 %
*17 929 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hakuma de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

8.35 %
*11 934 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pretty est réussie !

27.21 %
*79 622 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

26.55 %
*77 687 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Jolie est réussie !

27.68 %
*48,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tashi, Bijou et Misère est réussie !

25.32 %
*60,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

36.34 %
*87,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.14 %
*9,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.55 %
*8,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

28.74 %
*68,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.56 %
*8,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.56 %
*8,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.56 %
*8,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.56 %
*8,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.56 %
*8,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.56 %
*8,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

12.86 %
*617,30 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie, il manque 5856​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37.04 %
*52 925 cm3 * de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diablesse de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

14.41 %
*20 593 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hakuma de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

14.42 %
*20 601 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

33.03 %
*96 647 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

33.04 %
96 685 cm2 de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

41.64 %
*72,87 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cobie de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.88 %
*1,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

0.89 %
*1,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Man Saint Amour de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

0.89 %
*1,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais,

0.89 %
*1,56 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

0.89 %
*1,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

0.90 %
*1,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

30.98 %
*74,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

67.64 %
*162,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Chat de l'association Chat Va Bien,

5.48 %
*13,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

28.76 %
*69,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.43 %
*13,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.44 %
*13,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.44 %
*13,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.44 %
*13,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.46 %
*13,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.45 %
*13,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

15.91 %
*763,89 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie, il manque 5651​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Diablesse est réussie !

17.05 %
*24 361 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hakuma de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

15.52 %
*22 171 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

4.33 %
*6 189 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gollumette de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pixel est réussie !

49.31 %
*144 313 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Cobie a échoué....

1.81 %
*3,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

1.80 %
*3,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Man Saint Amour de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

1.81 %
*3,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais,

1.81 %
*3,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

1.81 %
*3,16 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

1.81 %
*3,17 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

La collecte de nourritures pour Louloute et P'tit Chat est réussie !

43.06 %
*103,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

54.74 %
*131,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.82 %
*13,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

33.40 %
*80,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Two de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.73 %
*40,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.71 %
*73,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.74 %
*1,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

25.72 %
*61,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.75 %
*1,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.72 %
*73,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.75 %
*1,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.81 %
*13,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.75 %
*1,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.82 %
*13,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.75 %
*1,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.75 %
*1,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.75 %
*1,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.73 %
*40,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.16 %
*1 303,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie, il manque 4895​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.38 %
*30 543 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hakuma de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

15.54 %
*22 207 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

11.67 %
*16 679 cm3* de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gollumette de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

71.28 %
*208 568 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.04 %
*5,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

3.02 %
5,29 kg de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Man Saint Amour de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

3.03 %
*5,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.03 %
*5,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.03 %
*5,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.04 %
*5,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

44.50 %
*106,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

56.67 %
*136,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.84 %
*14,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

33.44 %
*80,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Two de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.74 %
*40,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.71 %
*73,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.20 %
*5,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

25.73 %
*61,75 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.20 %
*5,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.72 %
*73,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.81 %
*13,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.51 %
*22,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

2.22 %
*5,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.82 %
*13,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.22 %
*5,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

2.22 %
*5,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

2.23 %
*5,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.75 %
*40,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

39.10 %
*1 876,58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie, il manque 4093​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Hakuma est réussie !

15.75 %
*22 540 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

15.79 %
*22 569 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gollumette de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Monika est réussie !

20.99 %
*36,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*53 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

3.75 %
*6,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Man Saint Amour de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

3.76 %
*6,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.76 %
*6,58 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.76 %
*6,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

3.77 %
*6,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

45.53 %
*109,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

56.83 %
*136,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.85 %
*14,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

33.46 %
*80,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Two de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.74 %
*40,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.71 %
*73,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.08 %
*7,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.40 %
*65,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.09 %
*7,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.72 %
*73,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.81 %
*13,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.52 %
*22,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.11 %
*7,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.82 %
*13,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.12 %
*7,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.12 %
*7,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.13 %
*7,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.76 %
*40,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

67.96 %
*3 261,88 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*33 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie, il manque 2154​ euros !

0.78 %
*18,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.13 %
*50 195 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oni de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

20.21 %
*28 881 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gollumette de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

La collecte de granulés pour Java est réussie !

8.03 %
*14,06 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mister Man Saint Amour de l'association The Pegasus Sanctuary,

4.64 %
*8,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais,

4.65 %
*8,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

4.65 %
*8,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

4.65 %
*8,13 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

46.64 %
*111,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Lily and Co,

58.68 %
*140,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.86 %
*14,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

33.48 %
*80,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Two de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.74 %
*40,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires 
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.72 %
*73,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.95 %
*9,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.41 %
*65,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.95 %
*9,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.72 %
*73,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.82 %
*13,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.52 %
*22,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.95 %
*9,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

5.83 %
*13,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.95 %
*9,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.95 %
*9,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

3.95 %
*9,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.76 %
*40,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte pour les 250 chiens du refuge d'Alina & Anda en Roumanie est réussie !

3.45 %
*82,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 3245 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Oni est réussie !

27.34 %
*39 074 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gollumette de l'association Les chats chenoisiens,

4.20 %
*6 008 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

4.21 %
*6 015 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Mister Man Saint Amour est réussie !

7.29 %
*12,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.30 %
*12,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.30 %
*12,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

7.30 %
*12,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mounette et Esteban est réussie !

8.51 %
*20,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

33.66 %
*80,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Two de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.75 %
*40,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.72 %
*73,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.30 %
*15,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.44 %
*65,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.30 %
15,12 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.73 %
*73,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.30 %
*15,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.53 %
*22,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.31 %
*15,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.31 %
*15,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.31 %
*15,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.31 %
*15,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.31 %
*15,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.77 %
*40,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.99 %
*359,77 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 2857 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30.55 %
*43 655 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gollumette de l'association Les chats chenoisiens, il manque 117 euros !

10.72 %
*15 312 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.72 %
*15 316 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Fred est réussie !

10.29 %
*18,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

10.29 %
*18,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

10.29 %
*18,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

19.74 %
*47,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 95 euros !

35.75 %
*85,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Two de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 76 euros !

16.76 %
*40,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.73 %
73,76 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.89 %
*18,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.46 %
*65,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.89 %
*18,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.74 %
*73,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.89 %
*18,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.53 %
*22,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.90 %
*18,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.90 %
*18,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.90 %
*18,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.90 %
*18,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.90 %
*18,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.78 %
*40,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

32.67 %
*784,05 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 2263 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Gollumette est réussie !

12.56 %
*17 954 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.57 %
*17 966 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3 * de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

11.58 %
*20,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais,

11.58 %
*20,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

11.59 %
*20,28 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nala et Two est réussie !

16.86 %
*40,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.75 %
*73,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.48 %
*20,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.47 %
*65,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.48 %
*20,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.75 %
*73,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.53 %
*22,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.34 %
*29,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.49 %
*20,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.49 %
*20,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

8.49 %
*20,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

8.50 %
*20,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

8.50 %
*20,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.79 %
*40,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie est réussie !

0.43 %
10,39 kg de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Asociatia Lupy en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.42 %
*64 892 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 92 euros !

23.96 %
*34 245 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

26.66 %
*46,66 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Annabelle de l'association Arche et Relais, il manque 148 euros !

15.74 %
*27,54 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

15.74 %
*27,55 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

41.47 %
*99,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 69 euros !

54.08 %
*129,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 55 euros !

10.42 %
*25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.51 %
*66,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.42 %
*25,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.77 %
*73,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.42 %
*25,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.34 %
*29,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.42 %
*25,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.42 %
*25,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.43 %
*25,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.43 %
*25,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.43 %
*25,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

16.80 %
*40,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

13.02 %
*312,53 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Asociatia Lupy en Roumanie, il manque 2923 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Monika est réussie !

27.95 %
*39 949 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Annabelle est réussie !

17.37 %
*30,39 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

17.37 %
*30,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rubis et Pretty est réussie !

11.17 %
*26,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

27.59 %
*66,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.04 %
*0,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lupin de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.78 %
*73,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.04 %
*0,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nifleur de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.34 %
*29,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.04 %
*0,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croutard de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.60 %
*35,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.04 %
*0,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.04 %
*0,10 sachets* de viande offertes  
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pettigrew de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.04 %
*0,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.19 %
*10,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.04 %
*0,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.04 %
*0,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.05 %
*0,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.69 %
*40,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

16.81 %
*40,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.05 %
*0,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeny de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.05 %
*0,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association  Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.05 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.05 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association  Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.05 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.05 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.05 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.05 %
*0,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*14 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

28.23 %
*677,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*21 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Asociatia Lupy en Roumanie, il manque 2412 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Sky est réussie !

20.80 %
*36,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais,

20.81 %
*36,42 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

17.93 %
*43,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour One de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

29.50 %
*70,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.42 %
*1 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lupin de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.80 %
*73,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.43 %
*1,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nifleur de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.34 %
*29,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.44 %
*1,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croutard de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.60 %
*35,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.51 %
*1,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pettigrew de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.52 %
*1,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11 %
*26,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.52 %
*1,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.21 %
*10,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.52 %
*1,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.52 %
*1,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.52 %
*1,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.69 %
*40,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

16.81 %
*40,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

0.52 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeny de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.53 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.53 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.53 %
*1,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,
 
0.53 %
1,27 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.53 %
*1,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.53 %
*1,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.53 %
*1,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*14 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

33.91 %
*813,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*9 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association Asociatia Lupy en Roumanie, il manque 2221​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.72 %
*2 455 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

1.61 %
*2 297 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

1.61 %
*2 305 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

1.62 %
*2 312 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

1.62 %
*2 322 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

La collecte de granulés pour Faro est réussie !

26.75 %
*46,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

La collecte de nourritures pour One et Mabelle est réussie !

1.09 %
*2,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lupin de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.01 %
*26,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.83 %
*73,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1 %
*2,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nifleur de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.34 %
*29,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.01 %
*2,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croutard de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.60 %
*35,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.01 %
*2,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pettigrew de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.01 %
*2,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11 %
*26,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.01 %
*2,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.21 %
*10,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.02 %
*2,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.02 %
*2,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.02 %
*2,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.70 %
*40,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

16.81 %
*40,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.02 %
*2,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeny de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.02 %
*2,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.02 %
*2,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.02 %
*2,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.02 %
*2,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.03 %
*2,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.03 %
*2,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.03 %
*2,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 40 chiens de l'association Asociatia Lupy en Roumanie est réussie !

0.95 %
*17,18 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte de l'association Azil Bella pour les 210 chiens de Zoritza en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.43 %
*7 758 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

4.60 %
*6 579 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

2.76 %
*3 948 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Port Vendres,

3.46 %
*4 940 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

2.76 %
*3 949 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

29.74 %
*52,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jana de l'association Arche et Relais,

5.87 %
*14,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lupin de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.07 %
*26,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikado de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

30.97 %
*74,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joanne de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nifleur de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.99 %
*26,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.34 %
*29,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

11 %
*26,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.60 %
*35,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

21.07 %
*50,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croutard de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pettigrew de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11 %
*26,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.22 %
*10,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

10.99 %
*26,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.71 %
*40,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

16.82 %
*40,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Meeny de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.24 %
*2,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*12 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

1.24 %
*2,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.85 %
*123,28 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte de l'association Azil Bella pour les 210 chiens de Zoritza en Serbie,


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Blanchette est réussie !

8.65 %
*12 355 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

La collecte de granulés pour Jana est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Lupin, Mikado et Joanne est réussie !

3.84 %
*9,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nifleur de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11 %
*26,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.35 %
*29,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

21.19 %
*381,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de l'association Azil Bella pour les 210 chiens de Zoritza en Serbie, il manque 2838 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.76 %
*16 810 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

9.87 %
*23,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nifleur de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.24 %
*26,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.66 %
*30,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

40.12 %
*722,08 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*6 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte de l'association Azil Bella pour les 210 chiens de Zoritza en Serbie, il manque 2156 euros !

2.03 %
*81,14 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17.98 %
*25 696 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*36 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit, il manque 138 euros !

14.90 %
*35,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*34 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nifleur de l'association Chat Va Bien, il manque 101 euros !

15.73 %
*37,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*32 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 100 euros !

17.15 %
*41,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*31 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 98 euros !

56.13 %
*1 010,35 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*30 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte de l'association Azil Bella pour les 210 chiens de Zoritza en Serbie, il manque 1580 euros !

3.59 %
*143,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Gaston, Ruben et Vagabond est réussie !

21.03 %
*30 066 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

La collecte de nourritures pour Vagabond, Nifleur et Pixel est réussie !

14.38 %
*34,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

15.01 %
*36,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

38.13 %
*91,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Croutard de l'association Chat Va Bien,

La collecte de croquettes de l'association AziL Bella pour les 210 chiens de Zoritza en Serbie a échouée....

8.34 %
*333,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

la collecte pour Zoritza a échouée...

Cliquez, c'est important.

----------


## aurore27

27.10 %
*38 718 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

0.63 %
*1 846 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

5.28 %
*15 455 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.65 %
*1 890 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poppi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.65 %
*1 917 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de nourritures pour Meeny, Vanille, Croutard et Squatteur est réussie !

6.79 %
*16,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.09 %
*26,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.74 %
*18,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

7.74 %
*18,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11 %
*26,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.56 %
*15,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

6.56 %
*15,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

11.01 %
*26,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

6.57 %
*15,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.75 %
*40,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.52 %
*44,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

8.14 %
*19,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

6.58 %
*15,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.78 %
*35,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

7.74 %
*18,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

6.59 %
*15,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

6.59 %
*15,81 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

6.59 %
*15,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

15.25 %
*610,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc, il manque 5085 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.87 %
*19 818 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Pep's,

27.49 %
*39 282 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

2.39 %
*3 418 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

4.43 %
*12 976 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

8.37 %
*24 489 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.45 %
*7 156 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poppi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.45 %
*7 161 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.39 %
*17,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

46.24 %
*110,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.74 %
*18,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

7.75 %
*18,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11 %
*26,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.13 %
*17,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

8.53 %
*20,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.01 %
*26,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

7.13 %
*17,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.75 %
*40,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.53 %
*44,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

8.14 %
*19,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.42 %
*20,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.79 %
*35,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

7.75 %
*18,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.14 %
*17,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.14 %
*17,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.14 %
*17,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

17.93 %
*717,12 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc, il manque 4925 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## France34

Dommage que la collecte pour les chiens de Zoritza ait échoué ; elle est très méritante et les chiens ne sont pas "gâtés" en Roumanie ! J'espère que sa demande sera bientôt à nouveau présentée et qu'elle sera réussie !

----------


## mer064

Idem France34,
J'ai voulu écrire à animaweb pour leur demander de remettre les chiens de Zoritza et je n'ai pas trouvé la façon de le faire, ça me paraît tellement injuste que ces chiens crèvent de faim... (moi qui clique 4/jour)  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Idem France34,
> J'ai voulu écrire à animaweb pour leur demander de remettre les chiens de Zoritza et je n'ai pas trouvé la façon de le faire, ça me paraît tellement injuste que ces chiens crèvent de faim... (moi qui clique 4/jour)



https://www.animalwebaction.com/contact/
j'espère aussi voir de nouveau la collecte  ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Neige est réussie !

28.12 %
*40 177 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

17.77 %
*25 394 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit coeur de l'association Pep's,

La collecte de couvertures pour Prune est réussie !

69.13 %
*202 287 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

50.52 %
*147 811 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poppi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.68 %
*37 092 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de nourritures pour Hermès et Kiara est réussie !

9.14 %
*21,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

9.15 %
*21,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.08 %
*26,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

9.06 %
*21,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.06 %
*21,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

11.03 %
*26,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

9.06 %
*21,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.77 %
*40,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.54 %
*44,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

9.06 %
*21,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.06 %
*21,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.80 %
*35,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.07 %
*21,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.07 %
*21,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.07 %
*21,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.07 %
*21,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

33.60 %
*1 344,19 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc, il manque 3984 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour P'tit coeur est réussie !

34.14 %
*48 806 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

73.03 %
*213 675 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

51.55 %
*150 849 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poppi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

17.73 %
*51 885 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

19.42 %
*46,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

19.43 %
*46,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

61.50 %
*147,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

9.57 %
*22,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.57 %
*22,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

11.04 %
*26,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

9.58 %
*22,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.77 %
*40,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.55 %
*44,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

9.58 %
*23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.58 %
*23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.81 %
*35,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.59 %
*23,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.81 %
*35,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

9.60 %
*23,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.60 %
23,05 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

9.61 %
*23,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

37.55 %
*1 502,13 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc, il manque 3747 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Merci France pour le lien,

Je viens de leur écrire, j'espère revoir la collecte pour les chiens de Zoritza sur animalwebaction.

----------


## France34

Mer04, ce n'est pas moi qui ai donné le lien vers animalwebaction , c'est monloulou , que je remercie ; je vais les contacter aussi !

----------


## mer064

Merci France34 (je suis vraiment une tête de linotte)  :: 

monloulou mille excuses, je me suis trompée, je te remercie pour le lien  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

Il n'y a pas à s'excuser les amies, merci à vous mer064 et France34  ::

----------


## aurore27

56.73 %
*81 058 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit, il manque 73 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Cannelle est réussie !

51.63 %
*151 064 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poppi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

28.58 %
*83 625 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

45.36 %
*108,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Chat Va Bien, il manque 65 euros !

46.82 %
*112,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tite Minette de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats, il manque 63 euros !

65.19 %
*156,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association A Toutes Pattes, il manque 41 euros !

10.73 %
*25,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

11.05 %
*26,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

26.71 %
*64,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

10.74 %
*25,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.78 %
*40,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.56 %
*44,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

10.74 %
*25,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

10.74 %
*25,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.82 %
*35,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

12.17 %
*29,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

10.75 %
*25,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

10.75 %
*25,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

10.75 %
*25,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

59.42 %
*2 376,88 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam au Maroc, il manque 2435 euros !

0.02 %
*0,54 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Happy est réussie !

52.59 %
*153 892 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poppi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

34.10 %
*99 793 cm2c*de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimi, P'tite Minette et Lolita est réussie !

11.32 %
*27,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.98 %
*31,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

26.82 %
*64,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.33 %
*27,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.79 %
*40,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.56 %
*44,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

11.34 %
*27,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

11.34 %
*27,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.82 %
*35,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

12.21 %
*29,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

11.34 %
*27,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

11.34 %
*27,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

11.35 %
*27,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 90 chiens du refuge Ibtissam est réussie !

0.51 %
*15,37 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6.57 %
*9 382 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraut de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

1.57 %
*2 246 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Océane de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

1.58 %
*2 263 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

53.44 %
*156 364 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poppi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

39.93 %
*116 851 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.15 %
*29,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monika de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

18.97 %
*45,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pinceau de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

28.65 %
*68,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mo de l'association Chat Va Bien,

12.16 %
*29,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

16.80 %
*40,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papouille de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

18.57 %
*44,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

12.17 %
*29,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

12.17 %
29,21 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.83 %
*35,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

18.07 %
*43,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

12.18 %
*29,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

12.18 %
*29,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

12.19 %
*29,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

4.92 %
*147,59 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Noiraut est réussie !

7.38 %
*10 555 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Océane de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

7.39 %
*10 563 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de couvertures pour Poppi est réussie !

56.05 %
*164 046 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de nourritures pour Monika, Mo, Papouille et Pinceau est réussie !

14.30 %
*34,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Chat Va Bien,

18.63 %
*44,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.29 %
*34,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.29 %
*34,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.83 %
*35,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

18.21 %
*43,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.30 %
*34,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.30 %
*34,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.31 %
*34,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

13.98 %
*419,42 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.18 %
*33 125 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Océane de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

9.64 %
*13 768 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kiara est réussie !

3.12 %
*5,46 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.70 %
*1,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bolero de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

0.70 %
*1,23 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mini est réussie !

22.96 %
*55,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sky de l'association A Toutes Pattes,

14.89 %
*35,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.89 %
*35,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

14.89 %
*35,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

22.42 %
*53,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.89 %
*35,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.89 %
*35,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

14.89 %
*35,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

15.30 %
*459,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Océane est réussie !

28.47 %
*40 693 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de granulés pour Hamlet est réussie !

8.21 %
*14,38 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bolero de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.48 %
*21,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sky est réussie !

26.49 %
*63,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

37.69 %
*90,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

41.86 %
*100,46 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

53.44 %
*128,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

33.53 %
*80,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

18.49 %
*44,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

19.98 %
*47,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

25.83 %
*774,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56.01 %
*80 039 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Micky de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

17.34 %
*30,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

20.33 %
*35,57 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bolero de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.50 %
*21,88 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.16 %
*7,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.17 %
*7,30 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Swan est réussie !

5.88 %
*14,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Les frérots de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

37.80 %
*90,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

41.90 %
*100,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.12 %
*5,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

53.51 %
*128,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.14 %
*5,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.53 %
*80,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.15 %
*5,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.06 %
*45,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.16 %
*5,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20 %
*47,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

30.31 %
*909,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie, il manque 4182 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Micky est réussie !

0.13 %
*181 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.11 %
*156 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.11 %
*158 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.11 %
*159 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.11 %
*161 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.11 %
*162 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

55.63 %
*97,35 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 90 euros !

20.36 %
*35,64 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bolero de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.51 %
*21,90 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.37 %
*9,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.37 %
*9,40 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.48 %
*15,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Les frérots de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

39.63 %
*95,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

41.96 %
*100,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.98 %
*7,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

53.56 %
*128,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.98 %
*7,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.53 %
*80,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.99 %
*7,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.06 %
*45,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

2.99 %
*7,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20 %
*48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

34.96 %
*1 048,92 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie, il manque 3903​ euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3.91 %
*5 580 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.72 %
*1 031 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

1.54 %
*2 200 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.73 %
*1 039 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.73 %
*1 042 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

0.73 %
*1 043 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de granulés pour Pilou est réussie !

23.44 %
*41,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bolero de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.52 %
*21,91 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.46 %
*11,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.46 %
*11,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

21.41 %
*51,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Les frérots de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

39.80 %
*95,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

42.04 %
*100,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

3.92 %
*9,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

56.94 %
*136,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

3.93 %
*9,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.53 %
*80,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

5.05 %
*12,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.07 %
*45,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

3.95 %
*9,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20 %
*48,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

39.90 %
*1 197,01 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie, il manque 3606​ euros !

0.58 %
*13,84 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association  Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.65 %
*20 928 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

5.13 %
*7 328 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

3.05 %
*4 354 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

3.05 %
*4 357 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

3.05 %
*4 361 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

3.05 %
*4 365 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

24.93 %
*43,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bolero de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

17.68 %
*30,94 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.62 %
*22,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.62 %
*22,09 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

42.20 %
*101,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eenie de l'association Chat Va Bien,

42.31 %
*101,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

74.42 %
*178,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Les frérots de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

7.24 %
*17,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grisounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

57.02 %
*136,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.25 %
*17,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.54 %
*80,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.26 %
*17,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.08 %
*45,79 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

7.26 %
*17,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20.01 %
*48,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

60.38 %
*1 811,34 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie, il manque 2378​ euros !

1.81 %
*43,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Filou est réussie !

5.24 %
*7 490 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

4.53 %
*6 475 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

4.53 %
*6 479 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

4.54 %
*6 482 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

4.54 %
*6 486 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de granulés pour Boléro est réussie !

18.01 %
*31,51 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

14.58 %
*25,52 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

14.59 %
*25,53 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Les frérots, Eenie et Diego est réussie !

8.53 %
*20,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

61.26 %
*147,03 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.45 %
*20,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.54 %
*80,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.44 %
*20,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.08 %
*45,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.45 %
*20,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20.02 %
*48,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

0.23 %
*0,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.23 %
*0,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.24 %
*0,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

0.25 %
*0,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 240 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog en Serbie est réussie !

2.60 %
*62,49 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 4676 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24.93 %
*35 618 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

7.05 %
*10 075 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

7.05 %
*10 079 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

7.06 %
*10 087 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

7.06 %
*10 092 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

24.64 %
*43,12 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

18.28 %
*31,99 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

18.29 %
*32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sacha est réussie !

30.40 %
*72,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

8.46 %
*20,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.61 %
*80,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.46 %
*20,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.09 %
*45,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

10.14 %
*24,32 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

20.04 %
*48,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

3.42 %
8,21 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.43 %
*8,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

4.76 %
*11,43 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

3.44 %
*8,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

7.19 %
*172,58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 4455 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Chanel est réussie !

9.75 %
*13 937 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

8.69 %
*12 417 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

8.70 %
*12 424 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

20.87 %
*29 819 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de granulés pour Polka est réussie !

20.55 %
*35,97 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

20.56 %
*35,98 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grisounette est réussie !

8.62 %
*20,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.67 %
*80,80 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.46 %
*20,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.10 %
*45,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.05 %
*48,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.16 %
*84,38 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

5.35 %
*12,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

5.35 %
*12,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

5.36 %
*12,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

5.36 %
*12,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

13.11 %
*314,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 4171 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28.21 %
*40 302 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

10.07 %
*14 395 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

10.08 %
*14 396 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

22.07 %
*31 531 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

21.92 %
*38,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

21.92 %
*38,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

9.22 %
*22,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

33.86 %
*81,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.46 %
*20,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.11 %
*45,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.05 %
*48,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.17 %
*84,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

26.12 %
*62,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

6.15 %
*14,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

6.15 %
*14,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

6.15 %
*14,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

17.82 %
*427,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 3945 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de ZUZANA en SERBIE
28,16 %
6 heures restantes  :: SVP

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...votinja-pongo/

----------


## aurore27

38.42 %
*54 899 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue, il manque 104 euros !

14.78 %
*21 122 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

14.78 %
*21 125 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

23.29 %
*33 273 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

26.63 %
*46,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2h57* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 148 euros !

26.63 %
*46,61 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

38.52 %
*92,44 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h55* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripounette de l'association Une vie, Un chat, il manque 73 euros !

57.90 %
*138,97 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2h53* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buck de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume, il manque 50 euros !

9.56 %
*22,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.12 %
*45,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.06 %
*48,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.20 %
*84,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

26.13 %
*62,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

9.57 %
*22,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

9.58 %
*22,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

9.58 %
*22,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

34.35 %
*824,40 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2h45* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 3152 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

Il reste à peine 1 minute pour les chiens de Servie, il faut vite cliquer svp!!!!

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Pupuce est réussie !

16.61 %
*23 743 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

16.62 %
*23 754 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

23.30 %
*33 298 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de granulés pour Héros est réussie !

30.83 %
*53,96 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Fripounette et Buck est réussie !

10.51 %
*25,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

19.18 %
*46,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.06 %
*48,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.21 %
*84,51 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

26.13 %
62,71 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.52 %
*25,26 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.53 %
*25,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

10.53 %
*25,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32.77 %
*46 820 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

19.10 %
*27 294 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

30.47 %
*43 530 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

33.86 %
*59,25 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

12.89 %
*30,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

27.72 %
*66,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.07 %
*48,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.23 %
*84,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

26.13 %
*62,71 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

11.69 %
*28,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

11.70 %
*28,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

11.70 %
*28,08 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

0.51 %
*25,66 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.90 %
*65 586 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

26.17 %
*37 391 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

30.50 %
*43 577 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

La collecte de granulés pour GTI est réussie !

14.64 %
*35,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

28.27 %
*67,85 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.08 %
*48,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.26 %
*84,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

26.13 %
*62,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

14.68 %
*35,23 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

14.70 %
*35,27 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

16.42 %
*39,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

3.58 %
*179,07 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour White est réussie !

29.27 %
*41 826 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

30.52 %
*43 615 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires 
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

8.40 %
*12 001 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes,

1.24 %
*3 635 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.23 %
*681 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.25 %
*733 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

La collecte de nourritures pour Roussette et Abby est réussie !

20.14 %
*48,33 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.29 %
*84,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

26.14 %
*62,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.46 %
*41,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.46 %
*41,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

17.47 %
*41,93 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

11.25 %
*562,74 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.88 %
*51 265 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margot de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

31.73 %
*45 341 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir  la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

14.35 %
*20 500 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes,

7.18 %
*21 008 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

2.74 %
*8 029 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

2.75 %
*8 035 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

25 %
*59,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Chat Va Bien,

35.44 %
*85,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Une vie, Un chat,

26.14 %
*62,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

18.61 %
*44,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

18.61 %
*44,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

18.61 %
*44,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

15.64 %
*782,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Margot est réussie !

35.67 %
*50 968 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

35.67 %
*50 973 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes,

13.29 %
*38 901 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

11.52 %
*33 720 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

11.53 %
*33 734 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

La collecte de nourritures pour Black et Bella est réussie !

26.42 %
*63,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir de l'association Coeur Animal,

23.65 %
*56,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

23.65 %
*56,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

23.65 %
*56,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

18.53 %
*926,26 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

5.57 %
*200,62 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44.21 %
*63 171 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Les Chats de la Rue,

42.99 %
*61 430 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes,

42.64 %
*124 758 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

19.21 %
*56 206 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.96 %
*49 616 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

38.42 %
*92,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

26.78 %
*64,28 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

26.81 %
*64,30 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

26.82 %
*64,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

21.23 %
*1 061,69 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc,

19.80 %
*712,67 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Châtaigne est réussie !

48.73 %
*69 644 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bowie de l'association Au Bonheur des bêtes,

La collecte de couvertures pour Willie est réussie !

23.85 %
*69 785 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

22.79 %
*66 709 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

La collecte de nourritures pour Prune est réussie !

0.20 %
*0,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nikita de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.20 %
*0,49 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

28.61 %
*68,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.08 %
*0,18 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Davy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.08 %
*0,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carmen de l'association Jardin des Chats,

28.57 %
*68,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

0.08 %
*0,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.08 %
*0,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Jardin des Chats,

28.58 %
*68,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

0.08 %
*0,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.08 %
*0,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.08 %
*0,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tortillon de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.08 %
*0,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.09 %
*0,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.09 %
*0,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

0.09 %
*0,23 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

25.11 %
*1 255,60 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 5617 euros !

32.02 %
*1 152,65 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Bowie est réussie !

1.21 %
*1 725 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Chats libres niçois,

1.16 %
*1 652 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

1.82 %
*2 598 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

1.16 %
*1 661 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

1.17 %
*1 667 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte de couvertures pour Réglisse est réussie !

41.30 %
*120 847 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

1.54 %
*2,70 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Syrou,

1.48 %
*2,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.48 %
*2,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.48 %
*2,59 kg* de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.48 %
*2,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.48 %
*2,59 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.48 %
*2,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

1.49 %
*2,60 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nikita, Blue et Cannelle est réussie !

5.19 %
*12,45 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carmen de l'association Jardin des Chats,

10.93 %
*26,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Davy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

28.65 %
*68,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

1.14 %
*2,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.14 %
*2,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Jardin des Chats,

28.65 %
*68,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

1.15 %
*2,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Jardin des Chats,

5.05 %
*12,11 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

26.05 %
*62,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tortillon de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.15 %
*2,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.15 %
*2,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.15 %
*2,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

1.15 %
*2,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.15 %
*2,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.82 %
*40,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.15 %
*2,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.15 %
*2,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

1.16 %
*2,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.16 %
*2,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.60 %
*20,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

1.16 %
*2,78 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

41.63 %
*2 081,51 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*22 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 4378 euros !

46.38 %
*1 669,80 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25 %
*35 717 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Chats libres niçois,

3.34 %
*4 777 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

3.35 %
*4 784 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

3.35 %
*4 789 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3.36 %
*4 795 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

53.56 %
*156 724 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.69 %
*15,20 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Syrou,

4.08 %
*7,14 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.46 %
*4,31 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.47 %
*4,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.47 %
*4,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.47 %
*4,32 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.47 %
*4,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

2.47 %
*4,33 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

16.72 %
*40,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Davy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

26.23 %
*62,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carmen de l'association Jardin des Chats,

74.06 %
*177,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky de l'association Chats Port Saint Louisiens,

1.90 %
*4,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.91 %
*4,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Jardin des Chats,

28.69 %
*68,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

1.91 %
*4,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Jardin des Chats,

5.06 %
*12,14 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

26.06 %
*62,54 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tortillon de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.91 %
*4,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.91 %
*4,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.92 %
*4,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

1.92 %
*4,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.92 %
*4,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.82 %
*40,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

1.92 %
*4,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.92 %
*4,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

1.92 %
*4,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.92 %
*4,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.60 %
*20,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

1.93 %
*4,63 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*9 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

50.72 %
*2 535,99 kg* de croquettes offertes
*5 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 3697 euros !

49.21 %
*1 771,43 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens du Maroc - Association Le Coeur sur la Patte

54,98 %
il reste 5 heures  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...-sur-la-patte/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Lucky est réussie !

4.75 %
*6 788 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

4.75 %
*6 789 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

4.75 %
*6 795 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3 * de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

4.76 %
*6 802 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte de couvertures pour Winnie est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Tango est réussie !

4.25 %
*7,44 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.21 %
*5,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.21 %
*5,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.21 %
*5,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.21 %
*5,62 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.21 %
*5,63 kg* de granulés offerts
175 kgde granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

3.22 %
*5,63 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Poutsi, Perle, Piwi, Poumky, Davy et Carmen est réussie !

2.52 %
*6,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Jardin des Chats,

2.52 %
*6,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

28.79 %
*69,09 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

2.45 %
*5,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Jardin des Chats,

5.07 %
*12,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

26.07 %
*62,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tortillon de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

2.45 %
*5,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

2.45 %
*5,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.46 %
*5,89 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

2.46 %
5,89 sachets de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

2.46 %
*5,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.82 %
*40,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

2.46 %
*5,90 sachets* de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

35.55 %
*85,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

2.46 %
*5,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

2.46 %
*5,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.61 %
*20,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

2.46 %
*5,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

La collecte pour les 730 chiens de l'association Le Coeur sur la Patte au Maroc est réussie !

53.23 %
*1 916,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.24 %
*11 778 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

7.77 %
*11 105 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

7.22 %
*10 314 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.22 %
*10 327 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

18.76 %
*54 906 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

4.55 %
*13 333 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

4.57 %
*13 378 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

25.04 %
*43,83 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.98 %
*8,72 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.44 %
*7,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.45 %
*7,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.45 %
*7,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.45 %
*7,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

4.46 %
*7,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

8.21 %
*19,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

13.49 %
*32,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Jardin des Chats,

58.37 %
*140,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

4.16 %
*9,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Jardin des Chats,

5.08 %
*12,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

26.08 %
*62,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tortillon de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

3.58 %
*8,60 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

3.59 %
*8,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

3.59 %
*8,61 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

3.59 %
*8,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

3.59 %
*8,62 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.83 %
*40,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

4.17 %
*10,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

36.56 %
*85,35 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

3.60 %
*8,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

3.61 %
*8,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

8.61 %
*20,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

3.61 %
*8,66 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

64.10 %
*2 307,58 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Mimine est réussie !

14.61 %
*20 875 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corso de l'association Chats libres niçois,

9.78 %
*13 981 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

9.79 %
*13 990 cm3* de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte de couvertures pour Valentin est réussie !

8.80 %
*25 791 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

8.83 %
*25 827 cm**2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires*
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de granulés pour Daisy est réussie !

5.40 %
*9,45 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.35 %
*9,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.35 %
*9,36 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.35 %
*9,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.35 %
*9,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

5.36 %
*9,37 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gaston, Tammy et Elengy est réussie !

4.44 %
*10,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Jardin des Chats,

6.77 %
*16,24 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

26.10 %
*62,64 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tortillon de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

4.40 %
*10,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

4.40 %
*10,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

4.40 %
*10,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

4.40 %
*10,56 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

4.40 %
*10,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.83 %
*40,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

4.41 %
*10,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

35.57 %
*85,36 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

4.41 %
*10,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

4.41 %
*10,58 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.62 %
*20,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

4.41 %
*10,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

76.18 %
*2 742,52 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie, il manque 1201 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Corso est réussie !

17.31 %
*24 745 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

17.32 %
*24 752 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte de couvertures pour Jack et Matuty est réussie !

25.42 %
*74 386 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de granulés pour Fleur est réussie !

7.87 %
*13,78 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.85 %
*13,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.85 %
*13,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.86 %
*13,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

7.86 %
*13,75 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Dora, Tortillon et Peluche est réussie !

7.38 %
*17,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

7.39 %
*17,73 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

7.39 %
*17,74 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

7.39 %
*17,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

7.40 %
*17,75 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.87 %
*40,48 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

7.40 %
*17,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

35.59 %
*85,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

7.40 %
*17,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

7.41 %
*17,77 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.63 %
*20,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

13.87 %
*33,29 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

La collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34.15 %
*48 799 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

29.47 %
*42 117 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

37.20 %
*108 864 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

9.20 %
*16,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.20 %
*16,10 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.20 %
*16,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.20 %
*16,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

9.21 %
*16,11 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.32 %
*24,76 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

15.17 %
*36,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

16.28 %
*39,07 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*10 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookies de l'association Jardin des Chats,

9.10 %
*21,83 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

9.10 %
*21,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.88 %
*40,52 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

32.88 %
*78,90 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

35.61 %
*85,47 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

9.11 %
*21,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

9.11 %
*21,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

9.12 %
*21,88 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

13.89 %
*33,34 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*6 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Charly est réussie !

37.64 %
*53 809 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pepsi et Mafalda est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Ricky est réussie !

10.73 %
*18,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.74 %
*18,79 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.74 %
*18,80 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

10.75 %
*18,81 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Fleur, Cookies et Abby est réussie !

10.88 %
*26,12 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

10.89 %
*26,13 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.90 %
*40,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

32.88 %
*78,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

35.62 %
*85,50 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

10.90 %
*26,15 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

10.90 %
*26,16 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

10.91 %
*26,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

13.92 %
*33,42 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

3.50 %
*146,94 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association 4NewLife en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51.34 %
*73 368 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

14.19 %
*24,84 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

13.26 %
*23,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

13.26 %
*23,21 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

13.27 %
*23,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.34 %
*36,82 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tamiko de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

18.84 %
*45,22 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Aux Bonheurs des Aristochats,

33.71 %
*80,92 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association Jardin des Chats,

32.90 %
*78,95 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

35.65 %
*85,57 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

14.02 %
*33,65 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

14.03 %
*33,68 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

14.04 %
*33,69 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

14.04 %
*33,70 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*5 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.08 %
339,55 kg de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association 4NewLife en Roumanie, il manque 5405 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Roméo est réussie !

0.82 %
*1 172 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.82 %
*1 178 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.83 %
*1 181 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.83 %
*1 188 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Charly est réussie !

15.93 %
*27,89 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.44 %
*27,01 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

15.44 %
*27,02 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pattoune et Tamiko est réussie, celle pour Luna a échouée

33.02 %
*79,25 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

35.69 %
*85,67 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.27 %
*39,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

18 %
*43,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.27 %
*39,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

16.28 %
*39,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

22.98 %
*965,06 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association 4NewLife en Roumanie, il manque 4529 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.30 %
*23 288 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mara de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.59 %
*3 705 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.80 %
*2 566 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.80 %
*2 568 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

16.44 %
*28,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa,

16.44 %
*28,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

16.44 %
*28,77 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

39.34 %
*94,41 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brooklyn de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

49.21 %
*118,10 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

17.24 %
*41,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

18.01 %
*43,21 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

17.25 %
*41,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

17.25 %
*41,39 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

29.69 %
*1 247,14 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 200 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*17 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association 4NewLife en Roumanie, il manque 4134 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Urgence chiens roumains pour Angelica

34,15 %
il reste 10 heures  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ains-4newlife/

----------


## mer064

Plus que 9 minutes pour les chiens Roumains d'Angelica!

cliquez vevp!

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## mer064

Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas, parfois ça va vite pour certaines collectes, pour d'autres ça va moins vite... Est-ce que certains sont plus "sensibles" à certaines collectes et pas pour d'autres?
Je clique 4/jour sans me poser des questions, il faut des collectes pour tous les animaux, il faut croire que ce n'est pas pareil pour tout le monde et je me pose des questions...

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Mara est réussie !

7.93 %
*11 348 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.95 %
*11 370 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

14.33 %
*20 470 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de granulés pour Jules est réussie !

20.71 %
*36,26 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

20.72 %
*36,27 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Willie et Brooklyn est réussie !

20.82 %
*49,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

20.83 %
*49,99 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

2.09 %
*5,01 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sid de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.77 %
*49,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

2.11 %
*5,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.82 %
*21,17 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

22.91 %
*54,98 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

La collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association 4NewLife en Roumanie est réussie !

0.04 %
*3,93 kg* de croquettes offertes
*9 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas, parfois ça va vite pour certaines collectes, pour d'autres ça va moins vite... Est-ce que certains sont plus "sensibles" à certaines collectes et pas pour d'autres?
> Je clique 4/jour sans me poser des questions, il faut des collectes pour tous les animaux, il faut croire que ce n'est pas pareil pour tout le monde et je me pose des questions...


Je n'ai pas de réponse à tes questions, perso je clique tant que possible toujours pour les collectes qui se terminent le plus tôt, je n'ai pas de FB pour partager. Peut-être que Petite Etoile (  ::  si tu passes par là) aura une explication ? Fort heureusement la plupart des collectes sont réussies  ::

----------


## mer064

Merci de ta réponse monloulou, moi aussi je clique pour les collectes qui se terminent le plus tôt, je n'ai pas FB non plus, néanmoins je trouve que parfois (comme pour Zoritza) les cliqs étaient moins nombreux...

----------


## aurore27

Je clique également pour toutes les collectes qui doivent bientôt expirer, le plus possible, je partage sur fb.

32.54 %
*46 497 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

38.76 %
*55 388 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

32.56 %
*46 529 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

50.88 %
*89,04 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

25.88 %
*45,29 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

21.97 %
*52,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

63.07 %
*151,37 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

6.21 %
*14,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sid de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.78 %
*49,86 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

6.23 %
*14,96 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.83 %
*21,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

22.93 %
*55,02 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

3.22 %
*309,16 kg* de croquettes offertes
*9 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34.69 %
*49 562 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

38.77 %
*55 403 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

34.70 %
*49 584 cm3* de niche offertes
*142 884 cm3* de niche nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.55 %
*1 623 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Davy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.56 %
*1 648 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

0.57 %
*1 675 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*292 600 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

53.27 %
*93,22 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Tabula Rasa,

28.77 %
*50,35 kg* de granulés offerts 
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

22.75 %
*54,59 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

63.36 %
*152,05 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.29 %
*19,91 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sid de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.78 %
*49,87 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

8.31 %
*19,94 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

8.84 %
*21,20 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

22.93 %
*55,04 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

4.20 %
*403,10 kg* de croquettes offertes
*9 600 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nestor est réussie !

39.01 %
55 739 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

39.02 %
55 754 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.53 %
22 039 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Davy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

2.71 %
7 934 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

2.72 %
7 960 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

La collecte de granulés pour Jolly est réussie !

31.77 %
55,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

La collecte de nourritures pour Titounette et Valentin est réussie !

14.08 %
33,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sid de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

20.82 %
49,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

10.31 %
24,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

10.32 %
24,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

22.95 %
55,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

5.63 %
540,89 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43.93 %
62 770 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

43.94 %
62 780 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

15.61 %
45 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Davy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

7.74 %
22 664 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

7.75 %
22 687 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

48.83 %
85,45 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

44.33 %
106,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

56.95 %
136,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sid de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

15.45 %
37,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

15.46 %
37,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

22.97 %
55,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

7.44 %
714,37 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.10 %
64 442 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

45.11 %
64 452 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

18.60 %
54 418 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Davy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

9.01 %
26 363 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

9.01 %
26 373 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

50.75 %
88,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yzy de l'association Tabula Rasa,

44.77 %
107,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnie de l'association Jardin des Chats,

57.09 %
137,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sid de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

16.59 %
39,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

16.59 %
39,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

22.98 %
55,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

7.64 %
733,77 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Billy est réussie !

61.14 %
87 367 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

La collecte de couvertures pour Davy est réussie !

15.43 %
45 194 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

29.84 %
87 316 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

La collecte de granulés pour Yzy est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Winnie et Sid est réussie !

19.67 %
47,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

19.68 %
47,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

23.03 %
55,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

10.43 %
1 001,50 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75.58 %
107 993 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

24.19 %
70 800 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

29.89 %
87 455 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

25.24 %
60,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

30.73 %
73,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

33.48 %
80,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

11.49 %
1 102,85 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Jay17

La collecte de Respektiere pour la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie traîne la patte ! Il ne reste qu'un peu plus de 5 jours, et on n'en est encore qu'à 11%.  Avec en plus la mention (en rouge !) Note de l'équipe Animal Webaction : L'objectif de cette collecte a été fixé par l'association malgré nos contre indications, nous le désapprouvons, car il nous semble trop élevé et nous craignons un échec.Difficile de comprendre la tactique de l'association. ::  Bon en attendant, comme chaque jour, je clique et re-clique à chaque tranche horaire. Que faire pour booster cette collecte ?

----------


## aurore27

78.38 %
111 992 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilgarde de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

27.79 %
81 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titounette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

29.90 %
87 484 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

28.58 %
68,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cheyenne de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

30.83 %
74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

50.59 %
121,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Jardin des Chats,

11.84 %
1 137,02 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Lilgarde est réussie !

3.36 %
4 809 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.83 %
1 191 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de couvertures pour Titounette est réussie !

46.33 %
135 641 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cheyenne, Benji et Réglisse est réussie !

13.38 %
1 284,70 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.50 %
12 141 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal,

12.81 %
18 302 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

52.85 %
154 632 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph,

1.16 %
2,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

1.17 %
2,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.17 %
10,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

15.20 %
1 459,19 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de la fourrière de Valcea en Roumanie 
9600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1655 kg collectées pour l'instant 
il reste 4 jours, clic/partage SVP
https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## aurore27

40.12 %
57 324 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Coeur Animal, il manque 101 euros !

28.52 %
40 755 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

82.54 %
241 529 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h02 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph, il manque 35 euros !

17.83 %
42,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h01 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles, il manque 97 euros !

17.83 %
42,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h59 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles, il manque 97 euros !

19.08 %
45,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h58 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 96 euros !

17.42 %
1 671,88 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Prune est réussie !

43.15 %
61 664 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tammy est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Gribouille, Wendy et Choupi est réussie !

17.91 %
1 719,60 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 11033 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61.18 %
87 421 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Coeur Animal,

4.63 %
11,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

4.63 %
11,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.82 %
6,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Santor de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

9.59 %
23,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.84 %
6,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

9.57 %
22,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Skylla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

20.71 %
1 988,13 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 10657 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Cannelle est réussie !

3.64 %
5 229 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

0.71 %
1 017 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

0.72 %
1 035 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

0.73 %
1 043 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

La collecte de nourritures pour Leo et Kenzo est réussie !

7.58 %
18,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Santor de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

13.89 %
33,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

7.60 %
18,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

9.60 %
23,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Skylla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

26.27 %
2 522,30 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 9909 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6.62 %
9 462 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

1.80 %
2 569 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

13.19 %
18 849 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

1.80 %
2 572 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

15.81 %
37,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

19.11 %
45,87 sachets de viande offertes 
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Santor de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

9.81 %
23,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

9.81 %
23,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Skylla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

28.04 %
2 691,51 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 9672 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

J'aimerai qu'on m'explique pourquoi depuis quelques jours certaines collectes sont écrites en anglais sur le site, pour les jours restants, svp ?

----------


## Jay17

Sauf miracle et afflux massif de dons de dernière minute, il sera bien difficile que la fourrière de Valcea reçoive ses croquettes - il manque encore près de 9.400€ à moins de 48h de la fin. Dommage que les organisateurs aient visé si haut !
Pour ce qui est des indications en anglais, je n'ai pas remarqué, étant bilingue cela n'a pas attiré mon attention.

----------


## mer064

Il ne reste plus que 2 jours pour réussir la collecete de Vâlcea. Moi aussi je trouve que ça n'avance pas vite et je crains qu'elle n'échoue...

(je n'ai pas vu le message en anglais)

----------


## lola34

Je viens de faire un don mais je suis comme vous, je doute que cette collecte réussisse.
Plus de 9 tonnes de nourriture en si peu de temps, c'est viser trop haut d'autant plus qu'il
n'y a pas que "Valcea" à aider.

----------


## monloulou

Pour la collecte de Valcea

33,79 %

moins de 2 jours restants, il manque 8900 euros  :Frown:   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/


(les jours restants en anglais, uniquement pour les croquettes et lorsqu'on clique sur la bannière concernée)

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Léo est réussie !

7.91 %
11 313 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

14.43 %
20 613 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

7.94 %
11 340 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

1.25 %
2,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour India de l'association Les Galopades,

0.29 %
0,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Iroquois de l'association Les Galopades,

0.30 %
0,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

0.30 %
0,53 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

La collecte de nourritures pour Etoile et Santor est réussie !

17.22 %
41,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

17.23 %
41,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Skylla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

41.43 %
3 976,98 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 7873 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

J'ai marqué ce soir les collectes telle qu'elles m'apparaissent à l'écran. Si quelqu'un a une explication, je suis preneuse.

----------


## Jay17

Encore plus de 7.000€ à collecter pour Vâlcea !! j'ai envoyé 10€ hier soir ... mais hélas ça me semble "mort"  ::

----------


## mer064

Il ne reste que 11h et ils n'en sont même pas à la moitié..., je suis très pessimiste quant au résultat ::

----------


## aurore27

14.84 %
21 205 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

14.48 %
20 690 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

12.87 %
18 394 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

60.52 %
105,91 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour India de l'association Les Galopades,

3.61 %
6,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Iroquois de l'association Les Galopades,

11.85 %
20,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

3.62 %
6,34 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

29.79%
71,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

28.23 %
67,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Skylla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

47.80 %
4 588,92 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 7016 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.40 %
47 730 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

15.33 %
21 899 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

15.33 %
21 903 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

61.10 %
106,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour India de l'association Les Galopades,

4.98 %
8,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Iroquois de l'association Les Galopades,

19.34 %
33,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

4.99 %
8,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

31.35 %
75,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.02 %
0,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

31.32 %
75,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Skylla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.03 %
0,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Asha de l'association Pil'Poil Moustaches,

0.03 %
0,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.03 %
0,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Hermione de l'association Pil'Poil Moustaches,

0.03 %
0,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.03 %
0,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.04 %
0,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.04 %
0,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

56.88 %
5 460,28 kg de croquettes offertes
9 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea, aidée par l'association RespekTIERE Leben e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 5796 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour la collecte de Valcea en Roumanie

59,18 %

5 heures restantes  ::   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iere-leben-ev/

----------


## mer064

34mn, rien n'est perdu, difficile oui mais pas perdu, cliquez svp! 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## France34

Au lieu de présenter en accueil la collecte du Maroc déjà réussie, Animalwebaction devrait y mettre la collecte de Valcea qui est en danger !

----------


## monloulou

La collecte de Valcea est réussie !  ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Gribouille est réussie !

19.67 %
28 106 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

18.54 %
26 491 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

64.62 %
113,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour India de l'association Les Galopades,

15.13 %
26,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Iroquois de l'association Les Galopades,

24.35 %
42,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

13.54 %
23,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pompon est réussie !

0.82 %
1,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

31.39 %
75,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Skyla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.44 %
5,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Asha de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

17.69 %
42,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.75 %
1,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Hermione de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

0.75 %
1,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.76 %
1,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.76 %
1,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.76 %
1,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte pour les 350 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## mer064

Oufff, collecte réussie pour Valcea, ce n'était pas gagné  ::

----------


## aurore27

21.68 %
30 972 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

27.13 %
38 759 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

0.48 %
1 408 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.48 %
1 406 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.48 %
1 407 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Nikki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.48 %
1 408 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.48 %
1 408 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

65.10 %
113,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour India de l'association Les Galopades,

15.49 %
27,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Iroquois de l'association Les Galopades,

24.37 %
42,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

15.49 %
27,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

18.47 %
44,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

31.51 %
75,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Skyla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.45 %
5,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Asha de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

17.70 %
42,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 days left to succeed la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

1.39 %
3,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Hermione de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

1.39 %
3,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

1.39 %
3,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

1.39 %
3,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 days left to succeed la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.39 %
3,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 days left to succeed la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.08 %
33,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 days left to succeed la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association ASPA en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Etoile est réussie !

34.48 %
49 293 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

La collecte de couvertures pour Choco a été supprimé du site....

4.18 %
12 247 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.19 %
12 265 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nikki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.19 %
12 281 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.20 %
12 293 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour India est réussie !

21.72 %
38,03 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iroquois de l'association Les Galopades,

26.89 %
47,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

21.74 %
38,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

La collecte de nourritures pour Caramel et Skyla est réussie !

8.11 %
19,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Asha de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

19.43 %
46,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

3.85 %
9,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermione de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

3.86 %
9,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

3.86 %
9,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

3.86 %
9,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.86 %
9,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

23.29 %
726,73 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association ASPA en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50.12 %
71 611 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles, il manque 84 euros !

28.85 %
84 416 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 139 euros !

9.21 %
26 961 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nikki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

9.22 %
26 970 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

9.22 %
26 977 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

41.08 %
71,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iroquois de l'association Les Galopades, il manque 119 euros !

29.64 %
51,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

29.64 %
51,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

52.14 %
125,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette, il manque 57 euros !

69.23 %
166,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Asha de l'association PilPoil Moustaches, il manque 37 euros !

7.27 %
17,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

8.71 %
20,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermione de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

7.27 %
17,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.28 %
17,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

7.28 %
17,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

35.42 %
1 105 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association ASPA en Espagne, il manque 2217 euros !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Choupi est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Pepsi est réussie !

9.96 %
29 148 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nikki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

9.84 %
28 798 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

9.84 %
28 801 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.95 %
2 770 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.95 %
2 785 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.96 %
2 801 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

La collecte de granulés pour Iroquois est réussie !

31.33 %
54,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carri de l'association Les Galopades,

31.34 %
54,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

La collecte de nourritures pour Eole et Asha est réussie !

11.10 %
26,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermione de l'association PilPoil Moustaches,

12 %
28,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

9.09 %
21,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

45.82 %
109,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

9.10 %
21,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

44.75 %
1 396,23 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 76 chiens de l'association ASPA en Espagne, il manque 1897 euros !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.31 %
38 952 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.49 %
36 538 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

33.08 %
96 794 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

12.40 %
36 281 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

12.41 %
36 300 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

76.42 %
133,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

64.59 %
155,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

67.82 %
162,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

36.78 %
88,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.28 %
11,99 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.93 %
40 752 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

13.66 %
39 970 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

33.09 %
96 814 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

13.67 %
40 005 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

13.68 %
40 029 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

79.13 %
138,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Les Galopades,

67.95 %
163,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

68.63 %
164,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

40.03 %
96,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.16 %
50,18 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Choupi est réussie !

15.77 %
46 160 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

33.10 %
96 854 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

15.79 %
46 202 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

15.80 %
46 228 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

La collecte de granulés pour Gitane est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Pepsi et Tani est réussie !

0.29 %
0,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

68.73 %
164,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.26 %
0,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Okarina de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.27 %
0,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

0.27 %
0,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.28 %
0,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.28 %
0,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.28 %
0,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.28 %
0,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

4.83 %
208,68 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie, il manque 6661 euros !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Caramel est réussie !

38.64 %
113 056 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

23.35 %
68 326 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

23.35 %
68 318 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

2.04 %
5 970 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

2.05 %
5 994 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

59.06 %
103,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.26 %
5,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nenette et Choupi est réussie !

3.90 %
9,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Okarina de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

6.84 %
16,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

3.07 %
7,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

57.19 %
164,70 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.46 %
1,33 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.06 %
7,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.46 %
1,33 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.06 %
7,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.46 %
1,34 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.05 %
7,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.47 %
1,35 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.06 %
7,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.47 %
1,36 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.47 %
1,36 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.47 %
1,36 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

23.42 %
1 011,76 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie, il manque 5360 euros !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47.09 %
137 819 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eole de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

23.36 %
68 360 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

23.36 %
68 341 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

6.54 %
19 140 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

6.55 %
19 178 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

70.96 %
124,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

18.66 %
32,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

28.64 %
68,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Okarina de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

24.56 %
58,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

3.10 %
7,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

57.21 %
164,76 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.52 %
4,38 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.06 %
7,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

1.53 %
4,40 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.06 %
7,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

1.53 %
4,41 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.06 %
7,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

1.54 %
4,44 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.06 %
7,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.03 %
20,25 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

2.06 %
5,95 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.55 %
4,47 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

28.17 %
1 216,91 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie, il manque 5028 euros !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Eole est réussie !

23.45 %
68 609 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

23.38 %
68 400 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

11.77 %
34 435 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

11.78 %
34 464 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

La collecte de granulés pour Etoile est réussie !

25.19 %
44,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Okarina et Millou est réussie !

3.42 %
8,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

57.25 %
164,88 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

2.82 %
8,11 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.32 %
17,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

2.82 %
8,12 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.38 %
8,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

2.82 %
8,13 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.39 %
8,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

2.82 %
8,13 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.39 %
8,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.04 %
20,27 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

2.83 %
8,15 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.88 %
22,70 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

41.43 %
1 789,60 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie, il manque 4100 euros !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26.66 %
78 020 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

23.39 %
68 437 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

13.71 %
40 106 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

13.71 %
40 110 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

30.26 %
52,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ham de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.42 %
0,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Halloween de l'association Happy Horse Day,

0.43 %
0,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day,

0.43 %
0,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

4.14 %
9,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

58.51 %
168,51 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.18 %
9,16 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.33 %
17,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

3.18 %
9,16 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.82 %
9,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

3.18 %
9,16 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.92 %
19,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

3.18 %
9,17 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.82 %
9,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.04 %
20,27 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3.18 %
9,17 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.89 %
22,71 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

46.29 %
1 999,61 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie, il manque 3760 euros !

Cliquez, ptg,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les 700 chiens de Bosnie - Association Matties's Dream

57,92 %
il reste 3 heures   :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...matties-dream/

----------


## mer064

Il reste à peine 1h pour les chiens de Bosnie  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...matties-dream/

----------


## monloulou

La collecte pour les chiens de Bosnie est réussie  :: 

Deux nouvelles collectes en ligne, on continue svp merci pour les toutous !

https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Réglisse est réussie !

23.53 %
68 873 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

22.56 %
66 026 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

26.63 %
77 912 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

La collecte de granulés pour Ham est réussie !

4.43 %
7,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Halloween de l'association Happy Horse Day,

4.44 %
7,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day,

4.44 %
7,77 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mia et Snif est réussie !

6.39 %
18,41 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.48 %
17,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

10.44 %
30,06 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.47 %
27,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

5.29 %
15,24 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.92 %
19,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

5.30 %
15,26 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

6.36 %
15,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.04 %
20,28 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.31 %
15,28 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.90 %
22,75 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Mattie's Dream en Bosnie est réussie !

0.91 %
20,83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte,

0.33 %
7,93 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.64 %
80 882 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

27.65 %
80 909 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

27.66 %
80 939 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

7.31 %
12,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Halloween de l'association Happy Horse Day,

6.75 %
11,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day,

6.76 %
11,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

7.35 %
21,16 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.20 %
19,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

10.46 %
30,12 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.48 %
27,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

6.85 %
19,72 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.23 %
19,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

6.86 %
19,76 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.24 %
19,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.05 %
20,29 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

6.87 %
19,79 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.91 %
22,79 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

2.32 %
53,38 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte,

1.46 %
35,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34.42 %
100 711 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette, il manque 128 euros !

31.46 %
92 047 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

31.46 %
92 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

19.67 %
34,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Halloween de l'association Happy Horse Day, il manque 162 euros !

9.34 %
16,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day,

9.34 %
16,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

19.38 %
55,82 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos, il manque 142 euros !

10.97 %
26,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 105 euros !

10.49 %
30,21 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.49 %
27,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.60 %
21,88 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.11 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.59 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.11 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.59 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.52 %
1,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.60 %
21,88 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.53 %
1,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.93 %
22,83 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.53 %
1,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

0.53 %
1,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

10.62 %
244,24 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte,

2.42 %
58,08 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Tani est réussie !

32.94 %
96 409 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

32.96 %
96 447 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

La collecte de granulés pour Halloween est réussie !

10.22 %
17,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day,

15.20 %
26,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

La collecte de nourritures pour Thor et Betty Boop est réussie !

10.58 %
30,46 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.52 %
27,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.60 %
21,88 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.11 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.59 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.12 %
21,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.60 %
21,88 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.14 %
2,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.60 %
21,89 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.15 %
2,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.93 %
22,84 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.15 %
2,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

1.16 %
2,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

12.06 %
277,35 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte, il manque 3844 euros !

2.70 %
64,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

0 %
0,03 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. 

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41.19 %
120 521 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Portos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

41.20 %
120 562 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

17.78 %
31,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day,

17.78 %
31,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

20.64 %
59,43 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

22.41 %
53,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bisou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.61 %
21,92 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.13 %
21,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.60 %
21,89 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.13 %
21,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.74 %
25,17 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.86 %
14,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.61 %
21,91 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.87 %
14,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.94 %
22,87 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.75 %
66,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

5.89 %
14,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

19.38 %
445,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte, il manque 3524 euros !

3.49 %
83,83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

2.73 %
98,31 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Portos est réussie !

47.83 %
139 955 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.14 %
418 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.15 %
431 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.15 %
438 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.15 %
443 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.15 %
447 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.15 %
452 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.16 %
456 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.16 %
463 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Esperado est réussie !

21.87 %
38,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tigresse et Bisou est réussie !

10.57 %
30,44 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.22 %
22,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.60 %
21,90 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.14 %
21,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.74 %
25,18 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.89 %
18,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.61 %
21,91 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.90 %
18,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.95 %
22,88 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.77 %
66,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

7.91 %
18,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

31.35 %
721,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte, il manque 3001 euros !

3.94 %
94,63 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

3.23 %
116,44 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51.26 %
149 977 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.81 %
2 376 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.81 %
2 379 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.81 %
2 384 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.82 %
2 387 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.82 %
2 394 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.82 %
2 398 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.54 %
16 202 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

0.83 %
2 416 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

29.13 %
50,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

16.90 %
48,66 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

22.36 %
53,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.92 %
22,80 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.50 %
22,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.75 %
25,19 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.51 %
22,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.93 %
22,83 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.51 %
22,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.95 %
22,88 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.78 %
66,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

9.66 %
23,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

41.53 %
955,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte, il manque 2555 euros !

4.22 %
101,37 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

3.54 %
127,29 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52.22 %
152 785 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

1.63 %
4 780 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.64 %
4 791 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.64 %
4 799 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.64 %
4 807 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.64 %
4 814 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.65 %
4 826 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.54 %
16 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

1.66 %
4 844 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

36.14 %
63,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day,

21.70 %
62,49 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

48.21 %
115,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nacre de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.59 %
24,74 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.31 %
24,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.75 %
25,19 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.32 %
24,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

8.60 %
24,76 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.32 %
24,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

8.60 %
24,77 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.78 %
66,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

10.33 %
24,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

50.44 %
1 160,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte, il manque 2166 euros !

4.56 %
109,46 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

3.58 %
128,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Aramis est réussie !

8.10 %
23 694 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

2.96 %
8 661 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.48 %
21 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

2.98 %
8 715 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.64 %
16 493 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

2.99 %
8 745 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.55 %
16 228 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

3 %
8 774 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Lutine est réussie !

0.11 %
0,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.43 %
0,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.09 %
0,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.09 %
0,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.09 %
0,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.09 %
0,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

0.09 %
0,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

0.10 %
0,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

0.10 %
0,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

0.10 %
0,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

0.10 %
0,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.10 %
0,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.10 %
0,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.10 %
0,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.10 %
0,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.10 %
0,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.10 %
0,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Fripouille et Nacre est réussie !

12.39 %
35,68 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.38 %
27,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

9.48 %
27,31 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.38 %
27,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

14.55 %
41,92 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.39 %
27,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

12.31 %
35,45 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.80 %
66,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

11.39 %
27,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

La collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Stichting CatConnect en Egypte est réussie !

7.54 %
181,08 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie,

4.62 %
166,36 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13.89 %
40 654 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

4.00 %
11 711 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.49 %
21 908 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

4 %
11 718 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.64 %
16 495 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

4 %
11 717 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

5.55 %
16 236 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

4.01 %
11 720 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

4.09 %
7,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocodile de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.44 %
0,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.25 %
0,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

18.44 %
53,10 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

13.58 %
32,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

10.09 %
29,05 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

12.11 %
29,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

14.56 %
41,92 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

12.11 %
29,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

12.31 %
35,45 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.80 %
66,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

12.11 %
29,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

9.01 %
216,13 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie, il manque 3058 euros !

4.92 %
177,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32.76 %
95 870 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.54 %
22 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.54 %
22 066 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.54 %
22 074 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours estants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.55 %
22 080 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.55 %
22 086 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.55 %
22 092 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

7.55 %
22 099 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Crocodile est réussie !

1.20 %
2,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.98 %
1,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.98 %
1,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.98 %
1,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.98 %
1,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

0.98 %
1,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.75 %
4,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.98 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

0.99 %
1,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte pour Réglisse et Cookie est réussie !

13.21 %
38,05 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

15.82 %
37,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

14.56 %
41,95 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

15.83 %
37,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

13.19 %
37,99 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.83 %
66,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

15.84 %
38,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

29.64 %
711,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie, il manque 2365 euros !

5.02 %
180,75 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

0.01 %
0,21 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45.42 %
132 887 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.92 %
26 096 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.92 %
26 101 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.92 %
26 109 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.93 %
26 118 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.93 %
26 124 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.93 %
26 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.93 %
26 137 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

4.33 %
7,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.41 %
2,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.41 %
2,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.41 %
2,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.41 %
2,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.75 %
4,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.41 %
2,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.42 %
2,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.42 %
2,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

18.45 %
53,14 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.97 %
43,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

14.97 %
43,13 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.97 %
43,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

14.98 %
43,14 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.84 %
66,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

17.98 %
43,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

39.09 %
938,13 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie, il manque 2047 euros !

6.46 %
232,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

1.78 %
32,08 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48.54 %
142 041 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.88 %
28 911 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.88 %
28 914 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.88 %
28 919 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.88 %
28 924 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.89 %
28 926 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

9.89 %
28 929 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.02 %
178 556 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

8.65 %
15,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idole de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse, il manque 184 euros !

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

1.68 %
2,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.68 %
2,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.68 %
2,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.76 %
4,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.68 %
2,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.69 %
2,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.69 %
2,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

26.01 %
74,90 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos, il manque 130 euros !

23.69 %
56,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens, il manque 90 euros !

16.08 %
46,32 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

19.30 %
46,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

16.09 %
46,33 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.85 %
66,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

19.31 %
46,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

58.14 %
1 395,35 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h59 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie, il manque 1407 euros !

7.25 %
261,10 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

2.33 %
42,02 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49.76 %
145 610 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snif de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.76 %
31 474 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.76 %
31 488 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.76 %
31 497 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.77 %
31 506 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.77 %
31 514 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

10.77 %
31 520 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.03 %
178 573 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Idole est réussie !

2.01 %
3,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kublai de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.89 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.90 %
3,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.90 %
3,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.76 %
4,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.90 %
3,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.90 %
3,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

1.90 %
3,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Loulou et Maya est réussie !

17.03 %
49,04 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

20.44 %
49,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle & Protection des Chats Andréens,

17.03 %
49,05 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

27.87 %
66,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

20.44 %
49,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Roumanie, est réussie !

9.22 %
331,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V.

3.56 %
64,13 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Snif est réussie !

14.63 %
42 810 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

14.50 %
42 423 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

14.50 %
42 428 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

14.50 %
42 437 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

14.50 %
42 442 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

14.51 %
42 450 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.05 %
178 642 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Kublai est réussie !

8.57 %
15,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

2.97 %
5,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

4.41 %
7,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.97 %
5,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.97 %
5,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.98 %
5,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

2.98 %
5,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Shenzy et Negrita est réussie !

30.53 %
87,93 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

32.43 %
77,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

32.43 %
77,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

30.60 %
1 101,73 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. il manque 3498 euros !

9.35 %
168,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20.65 %
60 432 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos, il manque 155 euros !

32.56 %
95 267 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.88 %
52 333 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.89 %
52 339 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.89 %
52 344 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

17.89 %
52 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.08 %
178 731 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

14.97 %
26,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ippon de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse, il manque 172 euros !

3.75 %
6,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.75 %
6,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

3.75 %
6,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

3.75 %
6,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

4.42 %
7,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.75 %
6,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

55.64 %
160,25 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos, il manque 78 euros !

47.77 %
114,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault, il manque 62 euros !

0.04 %
0,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

44.73 %
107,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

0.04 %
0,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

0.04 %
0,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Comète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.04 %
0,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

0.04 %
0,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.04 %
0,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

0.04 %
0,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.04 %
0,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.04 %
0,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.04 %
0,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.04 %
0,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.04 %
0,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.05 %
0,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.05 %
0,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.05 %
0,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

48.21 %
1 735,68 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie gérée par l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. il manque 2611 euros !

13.47 %
242,54 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Thor est réussie !

32.88 %
96 216 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

19.15 %
56 026 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

19.15 %
56 038 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

19.15 %
56 048 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

19.16 %
56 058 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.09 %
178 748 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Ippon est réussie !

4.20 %
7,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

4.02 %
7,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

4.02 %
7,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

4.02 %
7,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

4.02 %
7,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

4.43 %
7,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

4.02 %
7,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.02 %
7,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.03 %
7,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.03 %
7,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.03 %
7,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.03 %
7,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.03 %
7,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Prya et Moïra est réussie !

2.38 %
5,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

44.79 %
107,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault,

0.36 %
0,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

0.36 %
0,87 sachetsde viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Comète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.36 %
0,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

0.36 %
0,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires 
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.36 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

0.37 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.37 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.37 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.37 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.37 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte pour les 230 chiens de la fourrière de Breasta en Roumanie est réussie !

17.25 %
310,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie,

2.50 %
99,84 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark Hunedoara en Roumanie 

38,59 %

Il reste 5 heures  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...ark-hunedoara/

----------


## aurore27

44.90 %
131 397 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos, il manque 108 euros !

24.37 %
71 318 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

24.38 %
71 322 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

24.38 %
71 326 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

24.38 %
71 333 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.12 %
178 826 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

13.33 %
23,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hussard de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse, il manque 175 euros !

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.93 %
8,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.93 %
8,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.93 %
8,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

4.94 %
8,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimie est réussie !

31.49 %
75,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gala de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 81 euros !

5.03 %
12,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

9.87 %
23,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Comète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.57 %
3,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

1.58 %
3,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.58 %
3,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

1.58 %
3,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

1.58 %
3,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

1.58 %
3,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.58 %
3,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

1.58 %
3,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.58 %
3,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

2.84 %
6,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.58 %
3,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.57 %
13,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

60.30 %
1 085,31 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie, il manque 1001 euros !

5.73 %
229,11 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

0.05 %
1,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigresse est réussie !

25.48 %
74 552 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

25.48 %
74 555 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

25.48 %
74 566 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

25.49 %
74 573 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.12 %
178 843 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Hussard est réussie !

5.24 %
9,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

5.13 %
8,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

5.13 %
8,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

5.13 %
8,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

5.13 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

5.14 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.14 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.14 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.14 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.14 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.14 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.14 %
9 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gala est réussie !

6.02 %
14,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

10.05 %
24,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Comète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.92 %
4,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

1.93 %
4,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.93 %
4,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

1.93 %
4,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

1.93 %
4,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.93 %
4,63 sachets de viande offertes 
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

1.93 %
4,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

1.93 %
4,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.93 %
4,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

2.84 %
6,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

1.93 %
4,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.58 %
13,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Asociația Bobitza's Ark en Roumanie est réussie !

6.36 %
254,45 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

0.18 %
5,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.68 %
92 712 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

28.80 %
84 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

28.81 %
84 290 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

28.81 %
84 306 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.15 %
178 912 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

11.48 %
20,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Atchoum de l'association Assocheval,

5.74 %
10,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

5.74 %
10,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

5.75 %
10,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

5.75 %
10,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

5.75 %
10,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.75 %
10,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.75 %
10,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.75 %
10,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.75 %
10,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.75 %
10,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

5.75 %
10,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

22.75 %
54,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Comète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

32.85 %
78,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

6.37 %
15,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

6.36 %
15,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.19 %
14,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

6.36 %
15,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

4.83 %
11,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

4.84 %
11,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

4.84 %
11,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

4.84 %
11,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

4.84 %
11,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

4.84 %
11,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

4.85 %
11,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.59 %
13,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.92 %
316,83 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

0.94 %
28,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Fripouille est réussie !

36.48 %
106 756 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

31.65 %
92 617 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

31.66 %
92 632 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.16 %
178 956 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Atchoum est réussie !

7.31 %
12,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

6.19 %
10,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

6.19 %
10,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

6.20 %
10,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

6.20 %
10,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.20 %
10,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.20 %
10,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.20 %
10,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.20 %
10,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.20 %
10,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

6.20 %
10,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Comète est réussie, celle pour Crapaud a échoué....

6.51 %
15,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires 
22 heures restantes pour réussir
la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.52 %
15,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

6.21 %
14,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

6.38 %
15,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

5.80 %
13,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

5.80 %
13,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.80 %
13,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

5.80 %
13,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.80 %
13,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

5.81 %
13,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.81 %
13,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

5.81 %
13,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

10.88 %
435,28 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc,

2.46 %
73,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55.06 %
161 114 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

40.54 %
118 609 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

40.54 %
118 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

61.18 %
179 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

12.41 %
21,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Assocheval,

7.01 %
12,26 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

9.26 %
16,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

7.01 %
12,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

7.01 %
12,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.01 %
12,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.01 %
12,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.01 %
12,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.01 %
12,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.01 %
12,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.02 %
12,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

14.36 %
34,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

14.91 %
35,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

7.15 %
17,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

7.15 %
17,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

7.15 %
17,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

19.11 %
45,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

7.16 %
17,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

7.16 %
17,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.16 %
17,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

7.16 %
17,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.16 %
17,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.23 %
26,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

18.93 %
757,39 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 4864 euros !

3.97 %
119,11 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc

26,05 %

21 heures restantes 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...rocain-ahppae/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Cookie est réussie !

54.39 %
159 141 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

52.34 %
153 255 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

63.78 %
186 624 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

La collecte de granulés pour Blacky est réussie !

12.04 %
21,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

9.28 %
16,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

8.12 %
14,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

8.12 %
14,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.12 %
14,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.13 %
14,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.13 %
14,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.13 %
14,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.13 %
14,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.13 %
14,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Syrah et Merry est réussie !

11.06 %
26,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

13.46 %
32,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

9.29 %
22,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

19.21 %
46,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

9.29 %
22,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

9.30 %
22,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.30 %
22,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

9.30 %
22,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.31 %
22,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.26 %
27,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

28.84 %
1 153,68 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 4270 euros !

9.83 %
294,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55.98 %
163 804 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

56 %
163 861 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shenzy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

63.78 %
186 632 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moïra de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos,

12.65 %
22,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flynn de l'association Assocheval,

9.28 %
16,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

8.46 %
14,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

8.46 %
14,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.46 %
14,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.46 %
14,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.47 %
14,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.47 %
14,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.47 %
14,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.47 %
14,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

15.80 %
37,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat,

17.28 %
41,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

11.17 %
26,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

19.23 %
46,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

10.04 %
24,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

10.05 %
24,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

10.05 %
24,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

10.07 %
24,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

10.07 %
24,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.26 %
27,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

31.47 %
1 258,95 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc, il manque 4112 euros !

10.39 %
311,69 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Loulou, Shenzy et Moïra est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Flynn est réussie !

12.59 %
22,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

8.63 %
15,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.62 %
15,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

10 %
10 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

3.89 %
3,89 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.63 %
15,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Blanco et Flora est réussie !

20.82 %
49,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

23.75 %
56,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

11.43 %
27,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

11.43 %
27,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.43 %
27,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.43 %
27,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

11.44 %
27,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.44 %
27,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'association AHPPAE au Maroc est réussie !

15.41 %
462,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.59 %
29,03 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Assocheval,

8.64 %
15,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

10.01 %
10,01 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.63 %
15,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

7.88 %
7,88 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

8.63 %
15,10 kg de granulés offerts 
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

23.19 %
55,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

32.39 %
77,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

11.96 %
28,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

11.96 %
28,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.96 %
28,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

11.96 %
28,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.96 %
28,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

11.96 %
28,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

23.68 %
710,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie, il manque 3206 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.50 %
23 584 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.73 %
1 036 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.73 %
1 037 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.73 %
1 040 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

0.73 %
1 044 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chadoux de l'association Chadoux,

0.73 %
1 047 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Orus est réussie !

9.21 %
16,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

9.07 %
15,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.08 %
15,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.08 %
15,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

15.88 %
15,88 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

9.08 %
15,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.08 %
15,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

15.89 %
15,89 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

9.08 %
15,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.08 %
15,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Félix et Cledelio est réussie !

14.53 %
34,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

14.52 %
34,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

14.30 %
34,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

16.51 %
39,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.20 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

14.30 %
34,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.21 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Patte Folle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.30 %
34,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.21 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

0.21 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.21 %
0,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.22 %
0,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

41.25 %
1 237,41 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie, il manque 2468 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41.40 %
59 151 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3 %
4 284 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hazel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

4.69 %
6 700 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

3.01 %
4 298 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

3.01 %
4 305 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chadoux de l'association Chadoux,

13.63 %
19 475 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

16.64 %
29,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Assocheval,

9.89 %
17,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.89 %
17,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.89 %
17,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

17.31 %
17,31 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

9.89 %
17,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.89 %
17,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

17.32 %
17,32 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

9.90 %
17,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

9.90 %
17,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

17.65 %
42,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minon de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

18.73 %
44,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimik de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

14.31 %
34,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minet Noir de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux,

16.51 %
39,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.72 %
1,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

14.30 %
34,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.72 %
1,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Patte Folle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.31 %
34,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.72 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.72 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.72 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.73 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.73 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.55 %
10,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

0.73 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

0.73 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.73 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.74 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

52.39 %
1 571,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie, il manque 2000 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Timon et Hazel est réussie !

9.95 %
14 213 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 h restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

9.95 %
14 236 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

La collecte de granulés pour Charlie est réussie !

67.36 %
117,87 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
02 min 23 sec restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dude de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue, il manque 66 euros !

26.58 %
46,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Minet Noir, il manque 86 euros !

Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Grizouille, il manque 56 euros !

2.13 %
5,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

14.32 %
34,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.36 %
22,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Patte Folle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.34 %
34,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

La collecte pour les 241 chiens de l'association Asociatia Speranta Pentru Animale en Roumanie est réussie !

16.02 %
288,29 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Les Gloutons-Garous en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41.12 %
58 752 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

13.17 %
18 833 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

13.19 %
18 851 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chadoux de l'association Chadoux,

13.73 %
19 611 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Dude est réussie !

32.60 %
57,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

13.21 %
23,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

23.12 %
23,12 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg e granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

13.22 %
23,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

13.38 %
23,42 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

23.14 %
23,14 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

13.22 %
23,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

13.23 %
23,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minet Noir et Grizouille a échouée....

12.75 %
30,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

20.63 %
49,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

9.37 %
22,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Patte Folle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.36 %
34,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

2.67 %
6,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

5.20 %
12,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.67 %
6,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.67 %
6,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.67 %
6,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

2.67 %
6,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.67 %
6,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

9.33 %
22,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.68 %
6,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.68 %
6,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.68 %
6,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.68 %
6,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

2.68 %
6,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.40 %
12,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

2.69 %
6,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.57 %
10,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

2.69 %
6,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

2.69 %
6,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.69 %
6,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.69 %
6,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

19.25 %
346,46 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Les Gloutons-Garous en Serbie, il manque 2908 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46.64 %
66 649 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 90 euros !

15.22 %
21 755 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

15.23 %
21 757 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chadoux de l'association Chadoux,

15.23 %
21 758 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

33.66 %
58,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millie de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue, il manque 134 euros !

13.89 %
24,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

24.31 %
24,31 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

13.89 %
24,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

13.89 %
24,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

24.31 %
24,31 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

13.89 %
24,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

13.89 %
24,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mystère est réussie !

25.86 %
62,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats, il manque 88 euros !

9.38 %
22,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Patte Folle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.37 %
34,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

3.07 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

8.62 %
20,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.07 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.07 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.08 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3.08 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.08 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.04 %
26,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.08 %
7,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.08 %
7,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.08 %
7,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.08 %
7,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.08 %
7,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.40 %
12,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

3.08 %
7,39 sachets de viande offertes 
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.57 %
10,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

3.08 %
7,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

3.08 %
7,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.08 %
7,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.08 %
7,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

31.88 %
573,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Les Gloutons-Garous en Serbie, il manque 2453 euros !

0.02 %
0,85 kg de croquettes offertes
3 900 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Yoda est réussie !

16.19 %
23 146 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

16.20 %
23 154 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chadoux de l'association Chadoux,

17.39 %
24 854 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Millie est réussie !

14.26 %
24,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

24.93 %
24,93 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

14.24 %
24,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

14.25 %
24,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

24.93 %
24,93 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

14.25 %
24,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

14.25 %
24,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Oria est réussie !

9.55 %
22,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte Folle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

14.40 %
34,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

3.30 %
7,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

8.63 %
20,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.30 %
7,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.30 %
7,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.30 %
7,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

7.92 %
7,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.30 %
7,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.04 %
26,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.30 %
7,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.30 %
7,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.31 %
7,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.31 %
7,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.40 %
12,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.58 %
10,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.31 %
7,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

37.69 %
678,36 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Les Gloutons-Garous en Serbie, il manque 2244 euros !

3.58 %
139,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 900 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.29 %
36 130 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

21.08 %
30 115 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chadoux de l'association Chadoux,

21.08 %
30 127 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

55.15 %
96,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tyler de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

38.29 %
38,29 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

15.59 %
27,29 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

15.60 %
27,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

27.31 %
27,31 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

15.61 %
27,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

15.61 %
27,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

18.92 %
45,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte Folle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

32.10 %
77,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene,

7.69 %
18,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

14.60 %
35,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.98 %
9,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.98 %
9,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.98 %
9,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3.92 %
9,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.99 %
9,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.05 %
26,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.99 %
9,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.99 %
9,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.99 %
9,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

3.99 %
9,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.99 %
9,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.41 %
12,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

3.99 %
9,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.59 %
11,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

3.99 %
9,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

4 %
9,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4 %
9,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4 %
9,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

47.35 %
852,34 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Les Gloutons-Garous en Serbie, il manque 1896 euros !

5.40 %
210,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 900 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Kiki est réussie !

24.61 %
35 177 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chadoux de l'association Chadoux,

26.89 %
38 420 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Tyler et Cachou est réussie !

16.65 %
29,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

16.64 %
29,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

29.13 %
29,13 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

16.65 %
29,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

16.65 %
29,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cacahuète et Patte Folle est réussie !

7.93 %
19,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

14.66 %
35,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.50 %
10,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.50 %
10,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

4.50 %
10,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

8.68 %
20,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

4.51 %
10,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.06 %
26,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

4.51 %
10,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

4.51 %
10,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.51 %
10,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

4.51 %
10,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.51 %
10,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.41 %
12,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

4.51 %
10,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

13.10 %
31,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

4.51 %
10,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

4.51 %
10,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.26 %
19,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

4.51 %
10,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Les Gloutons-Garous en Serbie est réussie !

6.57 %
256,30 kg de croquettes offertes
3 900 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

2.68 %
128,45 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Chadoux est réussie !

39.31 %
56 184 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

24.75 %
43,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue, il manque 152 euros !

18.87 %
33,03 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

34.15 %
34,15 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

18.88 %
33,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

18.88 %
33,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

25.20 %
60,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie, il manque 88 euros !

66.03 %
158,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 40 euros !

5.56 %
13,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.45 %
15,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.56 %
13,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

8.69 %
20,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

5.56 %
13,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.07 %
26,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

5.56 %
13,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

5.56 %
13,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.56 %
13,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

7.13 %
17,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

5.56 %
13,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.56 %
13,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.14 %
17,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

13.11 %
31,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

5.57 %
13,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

5.57 %
13,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.26 %
19,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.57 %
13,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

27.25 %
1 062,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 900 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 3121 euros !

7.38 %
354,10 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62.56 %
89 386 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Ben est réussie !

19.89 %
34,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

34.82 %
34,82 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

19.90 %
34,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

19.91 %
34,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Della et Pumba est réussie !

6.12 %
14,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.49 %
15,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.01 %
14,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

8.69 %
20,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

6.02 %
14,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.08 %
26,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.02 %
14,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.02 %
14,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.02 %
14,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

7.14 %
17,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.03 %
14,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.03 %
14,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.15 %
17,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.13 %
72,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

6.03 %
14,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

6.04 %
14,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.27 %
19,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.04 %
14,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

34.66 %
1 351,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 900 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2804 euros !

8.03 %
385,46 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79.51 %
113 606 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Ronron,

0.94 %
2 746 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

1.09 %
3 194 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

0.94 %
2 750 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

0.94 %
2 753 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

20.75 %
36,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roro de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

39.78 %
39,78 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

20.75 %
36,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

20.75 %
36,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

11.01 %
26,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

11 %
26,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.37 %
15,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

8.69 %
20,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

6.37 %
15,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.78 %
30,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pins de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.37 %
15,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.37 %
15,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.37 %
15,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

7.14 %
17,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

6.37 %
15,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.37 %
15,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

7.15 %
17,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.14 %
72,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

6.37 %
15,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

6.37 %
15,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.27 %
19,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

6.37 %
15,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

36.35 %
1 417,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 900 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2731 euros !

8.59 %
412,42 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Un petit coup de pouce svp pour les chiens espagnols de l'Association Cambiando Miradas

51,28 %
*3 heures restantes*  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/coll...iando-miradas/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Moon est réussie !

6.60 %
19 309 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

6.60 %
19 324 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

6.61 %
19 342 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

6.62 %
19 360 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte de granulés pour Neige et Roro est réussie !

24.96 %
43,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

24.97 %
43,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Goliath, Pins et Poussin, Pizza, Poisson, Pétronille est réussie !

8.20 %
19,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

8.77 %
21,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

15.95 %
38,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

7.99 %
19,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

7.99 %
19,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8 %
19,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

8.10 %
19,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8 %
19,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8 %
19,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

8 %
19,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.16 %
72,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

8.01 %
19,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

8.01 %
19,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.28 %
19,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.01 %
19,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne est réussie !

20.96 %
1 006,29 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12.04 %
17 197 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

3.63 %
5 193 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

3.64 %
5 201 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

3.64 %
5 206 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

11.78 %
34 474 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

11.52 %
33 722 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

11.53 %
33 733 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

11.53 %
33 752 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

31.97 %
55,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cuddles de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

31.97 %
55,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

20.94 %
50,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Darling de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

34.11 %
81,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

15.97 %
38,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

9.69 %
23,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.49 %
29,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

9.69 %
23,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.28 %
29,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

9.70 %
23,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

12.46 %
29,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

9.70 %
23,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.20 %
72,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

9.70 %
23,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

9.71 %
23,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

9.71 %
23,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.20 %
43,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.10 %
1 444,63 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Maya est réussie !

5.16 %
7 383 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

5.17 %
7 391 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

5.18 %
7 395 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Paulo est réussie !

14.61 %
42 748 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

13.77 %
40 302 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

13.78 %
40 327 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte de granulés pour Cuddles est réussie !

35.50 %
62,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

La collecte de nourritures pour Darling et Plume est réussie !

16.20 %
38,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.46 %
25,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.50 %
29,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

10.46 %
25,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.29 %
29,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

10.47 %
25,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

12.47 %
29,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.47 %
25,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.21 %
72,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

10.47 %
25,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

10.48 %
25,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.48 %
25,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.21 %
43,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

33.57 %
1 611,44 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.49 %
13 562 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrita de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

11.49 %
16 421 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

7.95 %
11 362 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

21.41 %
62 644 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

17.16 %
50 200 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

20.11 %
58 830 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

39.13 %
68,49 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue,

16.93 %
40,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.91 %
26,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.50 %
30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

12.29 %
29,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

12.54 %
30,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.97 %
26,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

12.47 %
29,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.92 %
26,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.22 %
72,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

10.92 %
26,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats de Hyères,

10.92 %
26,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

10.92 %
26,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.21 %
43,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

38.39 %
1 842,75 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Negrita est réussie !

16.48 %
23 561 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

16.49 %
23 566 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Opium est réussie !

27.75 %
81 198 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

27.76 %
81 254 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte de granulés pour Dandy est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Minette est réussie !

15.02 %
36,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

30.30 %
72,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

13.30 %
31,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

13.30 %
31,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

13.30 %
31,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

16.72 %
40,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

13.30 %
31,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.27 %
72,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

13.31 %
31,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

13.31 %
31,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

13.31 %
31,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.22 %
43,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

58.75 %
2 820,03 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 2772 euros !

0.99 %
28,55 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUmans for them en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48.22 %
68 894 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens, il manque 88 euros !

35.83 %
51 203 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

37.05 %
108 405 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy, il manque 123 euros !

37.06 %
108 442 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

18.91 %
33,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tsar de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 164 euros !

3.21 %
5,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

3.22 %
5,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

3.22 %
5,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

21.22 %
50,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Adopte Un Matou, il manque 93 euros !

30.75 %
73,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odessa de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 82 euros !

15.39 %
36,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

15.39 %
36,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

15.39 %
36,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

16.73 %
40,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

15.40 %
36,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.32 %
72,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

15.40 %
36,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

15.40 %
36,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

15.40 %
36,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.23 %
43,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

80.64 %
3 871,92 kg de croquettes offertes
4 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie, il manque 1302 euros !

4.26 %
122,59 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUmans for them en Bosnie,

0.04 %
1,65 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association  Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nénette est réussie !

38.88 %
55 565 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Leila est réussie !

42.23 %
123 612 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte de granulés pour Tsar est réussie !

4.05 %
7,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.05 %
7,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.05 %
7,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pepito et Odessa est réussie !

15.92 %
38,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

17.58 %
42,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

15.92 %
38,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

16.73 %
40,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

15.92 %
38,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.33 %
72,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

15.93 %
38,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

15.93 %
38,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

15.93 %
38,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.23 %
43,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte pour les 380 chiens de l'association Hilfe Statt Trost e.V. en Roumanie est réussie !

4.33 %
124,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie,

0.26 %
10,49 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56.52 %
80 756 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millou de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens,

46.62 %
136 408 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

7.44 %
13,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.96 %
8,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

4.96 %
8,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

16.60 %
39,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

17.70 %
42,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chichi de l'association Adopte Un Matou,

16.54 %
39,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

16.73 %
40,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

16.55 %
39,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.34 %
72,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

16.55 %
39,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

16.55 %
39,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

16.55 %
39,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.23 %
43,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

5.75 %
165,56 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie,

0.69 %
27,53 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Millou est réussie !

15.56 %
22 240 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dudule de l'association Lezard,

4.89 %
6 989 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Couillu de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de couvertures pour Odine est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Gamine est réussie !

20.05 %
35,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

10.17 %
17,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourritures pour Chichi et Obabou est réussie !

19.11 %
45,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

19.12 %
45,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

19.12 %
45,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.38 %
72,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

19.13 %
45,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

19.13 %
45,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

19.82 %
47,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

19.13 %
45,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires 
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

8.50 %
244,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie,

7.48 %
299,22 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26.27 %
37 541 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dudule de l'association Lezard, il manque 124 euros !

15.60 %
22 290 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Couillu de l'association Lezard,

26.68 %
46,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 148 euros !

26.69 %
46,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

22.83 %
54,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oswaldo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 91 euros !

24.19 %
58,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 90 euros !

21.67 %
52,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.44 %
73,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

21.68 %
52,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

21.68 %
52,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

21.68 %
52,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

21.68 %
52,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

19.63 %
565,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 3750 euros !

9.44 %
377,58 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Dudule est réussie !

20.19 %
28 859 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Couillu de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de granulés pour Sarah est réussie !

29.97 %
52,45 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

La collecte de nourritures pour Oswaldo et Ariel est réussie !

30.81 %
73,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

30.81 %
73,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

22.82 %
54,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

22.83 %
54,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

22.83 %
54,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

22.83 %
54,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

28.98 %
834,53 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 3314 euros !

9.50 %
379,89 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

0.46 %
11,07 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33.42 %
47 757 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Couillu de l'association Lezard,

35.99 %
62,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

35.20 %
84,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

51.69 %
124,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

24.81 %
59,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

24.82 %
59,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

39.91 %
95,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

24.84 %
59,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

30.98 %
892,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 3221 euros !

9.57 %
382,72 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

1.66 %
39,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63.34 %
90 499 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Couillu de l'association Lezard,

44 %
77,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karma de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

37.94 %
91,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

52.04 %
124,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

26.57 %
63,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

26.57 %
63,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

39.91 %
95,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

26.58 %
63,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

42.18 %
1 214,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 2698 euros !

14.46 %
578,42 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

2.13 %
51,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Couillu est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Karma est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Pussy et Pompon est réussie !

28.67 %
68,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

28.67 %
68,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

39.92 %
95,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

28.68 %
68,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie est réussie !

17.71 %
708,23 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

2.68 %
64,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.97 %
1 379 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupa de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.97 %
1 379 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.97 %
1 383 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paolo de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

2.12 %
1 691 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pigrou de l'association Paroles de Chats,

0.30 %
877 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association K-nelle,

1.10 %
881 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maïssa de l'association Paroles de Chats,

0.30 %
881 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association K-nelle,

1.11 %
884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

0.30 %
886 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

1.11 %
887 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

0.67 %
889 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

0.67 %
892 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

0.67 %
893 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

0.67 %
896 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

0.68 %
898 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

4.98 %
4,98 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

16.95 %
16,97 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

30.66 %
73,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

33.28 %
79,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

39.93 %
95,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

31.57 %
75,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.90 %
756,03 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 4866 euros !

3.06 %
73,56 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.77 %
21 103 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupa de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 144 euros !

5.31 %
7 585 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

0.05 %
77 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy Ange de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

5.31 %
7 586 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paolo de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

34.22 %
27 313 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pigrou de l'association Paroles de Chats, il manque 35 euros !

1.65 %
4 822 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association K-nelle,

6.04 %
4 822 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maïssa de l'association Paroles de Chats,

0.18 %
541 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

1.65 %
4 824 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association K-nelle,

6.04 %
4 823 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

11.09 %
32 440 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

6.04 %
4 821 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

3.63 %
4 823 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

3.62 %
4 821 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

3.62 %
4 821 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

3.62 %
4 821 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

12.42 %
16 514 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir a collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

20.54 %
20,54 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 100 euros !

20.55 %
20,55 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 100 euros !

0.10 %
0,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

0.18 %
0,18 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

37.60 %
90,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque 74 euros !

62.93 %
151,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietro de l'association Les Pattounes Libres, il manque 44 euros !

39.96 %
95,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

37.61 %
90,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

32.52 %
1 300,61 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 4050 euros !

5.16 %
123,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Loupa est réussie !

5.48 %
7 837 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

3.77 %
5 396 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papy Ange de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

5.32 %
7 605 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paolo de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pigrou est réussie !

2.09 %
6 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association K-nelle,

7.52 %
6 004 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maïssa de l'association Paroles de Chats,

2.05 %
6 009 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association K-nelle,

2.06 %
6 016 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

7.55 %
6 024 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

11.09 %
32 448 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

7.56 %
6 037 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

4.54 %
6 042 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

4.55 %
6 049 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

4.55 %
6 058 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

4.56 %
6 065 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

12.42 %
16 525 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

La collecte de granulés pour Harry et Sally est réussie !

1.73 %
3,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tendresse de l'association Un Elan de Tendresse,

3.04 %
3,05 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

La collecte de nourritures pour Caramel et Pietro est réussie !

40.85 %
98,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

40.86 %
98,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

39.63 %
1 585,13 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 3623 euros !

5.59 %
134,23 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Lola est réussie !

11.50 %
16 443 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paolo de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

14.87 %
21 242 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy Ange de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

2.64 %
3 775 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

2.65 %
3 789 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Protect Cat,

2.66 %
3 796 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Protect Cat,

2.66 %
3 805 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bianca et Maïssa est réussie !

4.75 %
13 916 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association Les Copains Félins,

14.77 %
43 205 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association K-nelle,

17.46 %
13 932 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

13.67 %
39 999 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

17.48 %
13 951 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

4.77 %
13 967 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

10.52 %
13 990 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

4.79 %
14 006 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

10.55 %
14 030 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

10.55 %
14 039 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

12.65 %
16 829 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

12.51 %
16 638 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

La collecte de granulés pour Tendresse est réussie !

32.84 %
32,86 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pigrou est réussie !

13.89 %
33,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maïssa de l'association Paroles de Chats,

13.91 %
33,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

43.67 %
104,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc est réussie !

9.28 %
222,82 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 3049 euros !

3.02 %
54,43 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.12 %
25 892 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paolo de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 138 euros !

19.34 %
27 637 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy Ange de l'association Des Chats De Hyères, il manque 136 euros !

4.58 %
6 538 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

4.58 %
6 543 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Protect Cat,

6.32 %
9 028 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Protect Cat,

4.58 %
6 551 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

8.37 %
24 494 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Athos de l'association Les Copains Félins, il manque 179 euros !

14.99 %
43 861 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association K-nelle, il manque 166 euros !

13.68 %
40 022 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

23 %
18 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

6.27 %
18 356 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

13.81 %
18 363 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

6.28 %
18 365 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

17.51 %
23 290 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

13.82 %
18 375 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

13.82 %
18 378 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

13.82 %
18 383 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

52.01 %
52,01 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy, il manque 60 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Loire est réussie !

21.54 %
51,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maïssa de l'association Paroles de Chats, il manque 93 euros !

64.02 %
153,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h04 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats, il manque 43 euros !

17.73 %
425,47 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 2765 euros !

5.07 %
91,32 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Paolo et Papy Ange est réussie !

5.57 %
7 961 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapaud de l'association Protect Cat,

5.57 %
7 965 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Protect Cat,

6.33 %
9 039 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Protect Cat,

5.58 %
7 979 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oria est réussie !

25.86 %
75 684 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Minou, cliquez si vous le pouvez encore,

25.95 %
75 920 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Athos, cliquez si vous le pouvez,

13.76 %
40 250 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

25.20 %
20 114 cm2 de couvertures offertes
79 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

6.88 %
20 120 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

15.13 %
20 126 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

6.88 %
20 130 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

17.52 %
23 300 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

15.15 %
20 147 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

15.15 %
20 155 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

15.16 %
20 162 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

La collecte de granulés pour Neige est réussie !

0.26 %
0,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merlin de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

0.27 %
0,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

La collecte de nourritures pour Maïssa a échouée...., celle pour Lumia est réussie !

0.11 %
0,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association K-nelle,

0.12 %
0,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

28.63 %
687,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 2399 euros !

5.58 %
100,49 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Crapaud est réussie !

19.77 %
28 278 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Protect Cat,

21.92 %
31 316 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Protect Cat,

23.92 %
34 183 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte pour Lumia et Minette est réussie !

12.03 %
35 212 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

23 %
30 596 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

12.32 %
36 055 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

23.02 %
30 627 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

23.04 %
30 639 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

23.04 %
30 651 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

23.05 %
30 660 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

La collecte de granulés pour Merlin est réussie !

10.02 %
17,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minou et Odine est réussie !

La collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie est réussie !

11.76 %
211,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.81 %
39 742 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Protect Cat,

24.20 %
34 577 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Protect Cat,

24.20 %
34 581 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

16.24 %
47 507 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

25.52 %
33 940 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

12.33 %
36 075 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

25.54 %
33 968 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

25.55 %
33 981 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

25.56 %
33 995 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

30.70 %
40 837 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

13.60 %
23,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Refuge du Poil à la Plume,

4.01 %
9,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miki de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

4.01 %
9,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association K - nelle,

4.01 %
9,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

2.87 %
6,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

0.39 %
0,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

0.39 %
0,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

0.39 %
0,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyson de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

0.39 %
0,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounjya de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

0.40 %
0,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

0.40 %
0,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

0.40 %
0,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

0.40 %
0,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

29.43 %
529,77 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Belle est réussie !

31.49 %
44 995 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association Protect Cat,

30.59 %
43 717 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte de couvertures pour Athos, Minou, Tictac et Merry est réussie !

15.46 %
45 253 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat,

34.03 %
45 266 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

34.04 %
45 276 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

34.05 %
45 282 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

34.05 %
45 291 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

La collecte de granulés pour Charlie est réussie !

1.05 %
1,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.06 %
0,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre,

0.07 %
0,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Super Chouette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimi, Bianca et Miki est réussie !

3.76 %
9,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

3.76 %
9,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

3.76 %
9,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

3.76 %
9,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyson de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

3.76 %
9,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

3.76 %
9,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

5.17 %
12,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounjya de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

9.08 %
21,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

3.77 %
9,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

43.23 %
778,07 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie, il manque 2044 euros !

1.21 %
36,44 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nemo est réussie !

52.70 %
75 318 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

19.38 %
56 711 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elengy de l'association Protect Cat, il manque 158 euros !

42.63 %
56 702 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE, il manque 51 euros !

42.64 %
56 712 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

42.65 %
56 721 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

42.65 %
56 729 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

La collecte de granulés pour Princesse est réussie !

5.61 %
11,22 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre,

6.41 %
11,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Super Chouette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

13.81 %
33,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes, il manque 114 euros !

13.81 %
33,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy, il manque 114 euros !

29.20 %
70,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie, il manque 104 euros !

6.24 %
14,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tyson de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

6.24 %
14,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mounjya de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

6.24 %
14,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

6.24 %
14,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

9.11 %
21,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

6.25 %
14,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

59.63 %
1 073,38 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie, il manque 1454 euros !

4.29 %
128,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56.35 %
80 513 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte de couvertures pour Elengy a disparu.... Celle pour Theo est réussie !

45.45 %
60 450 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

45.46 %
60 460 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

45.47 %
60 472 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

6.93 %
13,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre,

7.92 %
13,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Super Chouette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rouquin a échoué.... celle pour Peter et Bibi est réussie !

6.91 %
16,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tyson de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

6.91 %
16,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mounjya de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

6.91 %
16,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

6.92 %
16,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

9.11 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

6.92 %
16,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Settusfree en Serbie a échoué....

5.41 %
162,22 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6h11 : le site animalwebaction.com est en maintenance.....

----------


## aurore27

72.76 %
103 964 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat,

La collecte de couvertures pour Elengy est ré-apparue : elle est réussie !

58.65 %
78 016 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

71.64 %
95 279 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

58.55 %
77 878 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

10.73 %
21,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre,

12.26 %
21,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Super Chouette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

12.72 %
30,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tyson de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

9.48 %
22,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mounjya de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

9.48 %
22,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

12.98 %
31,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

9.49 %
22,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

9.49 %
22,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

10.82 %
324,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 3746 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80.97 %
115 687 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merry de l'association Protect Cat, il manque 32 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Tagada est réussie !

75.29 %
100 163 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE, il manque 22 euros !

81.94 %
108 980 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

12.18 %
24,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 202 euros !

13.93 %
24,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Super Chouette de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 174 euros !

19.36 %
46,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tyson de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie, il manque 119 euros !

11.90 %
28,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mounjya de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie, il manque 117 euros !

11.90 %
28,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy, il manque 117 euros !

13.05 %
31,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy, il manque 115 euros !

10.78 %
25,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

10.78 %
25,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

20.16 %
604,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 3354 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## nico78

bonjour je donne des croquettes hill's prescription diet K/D pour insuffisance rénale, non ouverte neuve. à venir chercher sur place (12kgs)

----------


## aurore27

> bonjour je donne des croquettes hill's prescription diet K/D pour insuffisance rénale, non ouverte neuve. à venir chercher sur place (12kgs)


Annonce déplacée en bas de forum.

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Merry est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Tina est réussie !

90.99 %
121 071 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

La collecte de granulés pour Victoria et Super Chouette est réussie !

0.77 %
1,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Demoiselle d'elle de l'association Refuge des Pivoines,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tyson, Mounjya, Paulo et Opium est réussie !

13.40 %
32,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

0.01 %
0,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

13.42 %
32,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

30.65 %
919,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 2913 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Lolita est réussie !

5.10 %
14 910 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

7.54 %
14 031 cm2 de couvertures offertes
186 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

3.40 %
5,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Demoiselle d'elle de l'association Refuge des Pivoines,

5.42 %
13,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE,

13.59 %
32,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

13.43 %
32,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

33.64 %
1 009,18 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie, il manque 2788 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

La collecte pour les chiens de Servie a échoué... :: 
Depuis hier soir je suis triste pour eux, surtout que je vois des collectes qui réussissent vite tandis que d'autres peinent à reussir ::

----------


## France34

On ne sait pas pourquoi certaines collectes échouent alors que les refuges sont dans un grand besoin , hélas! J'espère que celui-là sera bientôt présenté à nouveau ! Moi aussi j'ai mal au coeur pour ces pauvres chiens !

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Croco et Carly est réussie !

1.10 %
3 252 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

1.13 %
3 298 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

18.47 %
32,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Demoiselle d'elle de l'association Refuge des Pivoines,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minette et Croqmou est réussie !

23.31 %
55,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte pour les 211 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.81 %
17 003 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

5.57 %
16 310 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

27.58 %
48,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Demoiselle d'elle de l'association Refuge des Pivoines,

7.58 %
18,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochard de l'association Chats cerbériens,

38.79 %
93,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

0.54 %
1,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

0.54 %
1,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

0.55 %
1,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

0.55 %
1,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

0.56 %
1,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

0.56 %
1,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

0.56 %
1,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

0.57 %
1,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.44 %
626 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.44 %
627 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.44 %
631 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

0.44 %
635 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

11.20 %
32 775 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

11.21 %
32 793 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

35.27 %
61,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Demoiselle d'elle de l'association Refuge des Pivoines,

35.50 %
85,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochard de l'association Chats cerbériens,

39.23 %
94,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

1.54 %
3,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

1.54 %
3,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

1.54 %
3,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

1.54 %
3,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

1.54 %
3,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

1.54 %
3,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

1.55 %
3,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

1.55 %
3,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

4.16 %
124,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 570 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.77 %
2 530 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.72 %
2 462 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.73 %
2 471 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

1.73 %
2 477 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mimi est réussie !

18.71 %
54 795 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

La collecte de granulés pour Demoiselle d'elle est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Clochard et Leila est réussie !

2.19 %
5,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

2.20 %
5,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

2.20 %
5,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

2.20 %
5,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

2.21 %
5,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

2.21 %
5,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

2.21 %
5,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

16.87 %
40,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

10.16 %
304,84 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 570 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 3774 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.69 %
3 842 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.69 %
3 841 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.69 %
3 842 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.69 %
3 843 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

28.76 %
84 141 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

2.83 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE,

2.84 %
6,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

2.84 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

2.84 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

2.84 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

2.84 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

2.84 %
6,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

16.88 %
40,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

11.45 %
343,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 570 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 3720 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.15 %
13 074 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Syrah de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 153 euros !

5.94 %
8 493 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.95 %
8 497 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

5.95 %
8 501 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

71.71 %
209 826 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes, il manque 56 euros !

2.08 %
3,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Herminelle de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.07 %
5,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

2.08 %
3,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

10.52 %
25,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tictac de l'association AACE, il manque 119 euros !

20.34 %
48,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens, il manque 106 euros !

5.28 %
12,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

5.28 %
12,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

5.28 %
12,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

5.29 %
12,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

5.29 %
12,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

16.91 %
40,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

30.88 %
926,33 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 570 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 2904 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Syrah est réussie !

6.85 %
9 791 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.86 %
9 806 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

6.87 %
9 814 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rouquin est réussie !

3.41 %
5,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Herminelle de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.41 %
5,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

3.42 %
5,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tictac et Petitbout est réussie !

5.94 %
14,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

5.94 %
14,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE,

5.95 %
14,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

5.97 %
14,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

5.98 %
14,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

16.92 %
40,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

35.22 %
1 056,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 570 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 2721 euros !

0.01 %
0,32 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.91 %
34 169 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cledelio de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 128 euros !

20.03 %
28 616 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

26.04 %
37 202 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

22.60 %
39,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Herminelle de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 156 euros !

8.32 %
14,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

8.32 %
14,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

9.52 %
22,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens, il manque 120 euros !

16.97 %
40,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association AACE, il manque 110 euros !

9.52 %
22,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

9.53 %
22,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

9.53 %
22,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

16.96 %
40,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

63.13 %
1 893,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 570 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie, il manque 1549 euros !

2.33 %
69,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Cledelio est réussie !

28.29 %
40 432 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

28.30 %
40 438 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

2.43 %
5 814 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

0.85 %
2 025 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

0.85 %
2 039 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

0.85 %
2 046 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

0.86 %
2 050 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

0.86 %
2 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de granulés pour Herminelle est réussie !

11.11 %
19,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

11.69 %
20,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Friskies et Théo est réussie !

10.52 %
25,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

10.51 %
25,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

3.94 %
9,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.37 %
24,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

0.20 %
0,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

16.98 %
40,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

0.20 %
0,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.20 %
0,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

0.20 %
0,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.20 %
0,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

0.20 %
0,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.20 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

0.20 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.20 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

0.21 %
0,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

0.21 %
0,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

La collecte pour les 570 chiens de l'association Mariuta en Roumanie est réussie !

3.28 %
98,51 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32.51 %
46 458 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

32.53 %
46 478 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel,

3.73 %
8 922 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

2.55 %
6 095 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

2.55 %
6 113 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

2.56 %
6 124 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

2.56 %
6 141 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

2.57 %
6 157 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

13.94 %
24,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre,

13.94 %
24,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

11.15 %
26,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE,

11.16 %
26,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

3.95 %
9,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.37 %
24,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

0.71 %
1,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

17 %
40,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

0.72 %
1,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.72 %
1,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

0.72 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.73 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

0.73 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

0.74 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

4.51 %
135,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38.55 %
55 086 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 104 euros !

38.56 %
55 093 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel, il manque 104 euros !

43.15 %
103 311 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard, il manque 91 euros !

5.11 %
12 289 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

5.14 %
12 307 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

5.15 %
12 338 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

5.16 %
12 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

6.37 %
15 247 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

23.25 %
40,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre, il manque 155 euros !

18.71 %
32,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

13.87 %
33,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AACE, il manque 114 euros !

15.59 %
37,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens, il manque 112 euros !

3.96 %
9,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.38 %
24,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

1.36 %
3,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.02 %
40,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

1.36 %
3,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.36 %
3,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

1.37 %
3,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.37 %
3,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

1.37 %
3,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.37 %
3,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

7.17 %
215,20 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine,

0.09 %
3,62 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Mimi et Pompon est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Popcorn est réussie !

6.53 %
15 630 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

6.53 %
15 639 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

6.54 %
15 652 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

6.54 %
15 665 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

6.55 %
15 670 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de granulés pour Clochette est réussie !

21.28 %
37,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tina a échouée, celle pour Ronron est réussie....

4.12 %
9,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.42 %
25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

1.67 %
4 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.03 %
40,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

1.67 %
4 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.67 %
4 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

1.67 %
4,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.67 %
4,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

1.67 %
4,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.67 %
4,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

1.67 %
4,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.67 %
4,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

1.67 %
4,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

1.67 %
4,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

1.68 %
4,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

7.87 %
236,12 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 4975 euros !

2.28 %
95,59 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3.02 %
4 310 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigri de l'association Animacoeur,

3.02 %
4 320 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doc de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

1.91 %
2 729 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

1.92 %
2 743 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamy de l'association Animacoeur,

8.57 %
20 520 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

8.57 %
20 524 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

8.58 %
20 541 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

8.59 %
20 562 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

8.59 %
20 575 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

26.63 %
46,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caroline de l'association Equi-Vivre,

8.24 %
19,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal,

13.82 %
33,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE,

2.19 %
5,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.05 %
40,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

2.19 %
5,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.20 %
5,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

2.20 %
5,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.20 %
5,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

2.20 %
5,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.20 %
5,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

2.21 %
5,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.21 %
5,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

2.21 %
5,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

2.21 %
5,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

2.21 %
5,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

9.54 %
286,12 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 4885 euros !

4.17 %
175,01 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6.92 %
9 888 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doc de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 157 euros !

6.93 %
9 904 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigri de l'association Animacoeur, il manque 157 euros !

5.92 %
8 460 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamy de l'association Animacoeur,

5.93 %
8 468 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

14.99 %
35 886 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard, il manque 136 euros !

10.76 %
25 758 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

10.76 %
25 771 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

10.77 %
25 781 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

10.77 %
25 789 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de granulés pour Caroline est réussie !

12.45 %
29,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal, il manque 116 euros !

58.92 %
141,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association AACE, il manque 55 euros !

2.74 %
6,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.06 %
40,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

2.74 %
6,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.74 %
6,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

2.74 %
6,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.74 %
6,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

2.74 %
6,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.74 %
6,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

2.74 %
6,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.74 %
6,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

2.74 %
6,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

78.49 %
188,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

2.75 %
6,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

18.77 %
563,15 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 4387 euros !

9.45 %
396,94 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Tigri et Doc est réussie !

8.22 %
11 740 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

8.22 %
11 746 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamy de l'association Animacoeur,

La collecte de couvertures pour Yinyang est réussie !

12.80 %
30 659 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

12.81 %
30 672 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

12.82 %
30 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

12.82 %
30 693 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de nourritures pour Kiwi et Tagada est réussie !

3.34 %
8,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.10 %
41,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE,

3.25 %
7,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.26 %
7,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

3.26 %
7,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.26 %
7,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

3.26 %
7,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.26 %
7,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

3.26 %
7,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

25.80 %
61,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.26 %
7,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

78.49 %
188,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

3.26 %
7,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

26.20 %
785,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 3986 euros !

9.86 %
414,26 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16.97 %
24 248 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer, il manque 140 euros !

16.98 %
24 261 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamy de l'association Animacoeur, il manque 140 euros !

49.16 %
117 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h59 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard, il manque 82 euros !

24.70 %
59 136 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

29.03 %
69 489 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

30.76 %
73 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

28.03 %
67,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal, il manque 95 euros !

34.66 %
83,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association AACE, il manque 87 euros !

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

3.35 %
8,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

23.45 %
56,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

2.21 %
5,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moka de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

2.22 %
5,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la colecte pour Pliz de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

2.23 %
5,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvie de l'association Les Aristochats,

3.36 %
8,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

25.82 %
61,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.24 %
5,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

2.24 %
5,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

2.24 %
5,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.52 %
188,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

47.10 %
1 412,95 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine, il manque 2857 euros !

17.45 %
732,98 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Marty et Mamy est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Pumette est réussie !

30.59 %
73 256 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

30.61 %
73 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

30.78 %
73 678 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de nourritures pour Romi et Lolita est réussie !

3.51 %
8,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.50 %
8,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popcorn de l'association Lezard,

31.07 %
74,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

3.35 %
8,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.04 %
24,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moka de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.26 %
7,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pliz de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.35 %
8,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

3.27 %
7,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les Aristochats,

3.37 %
8,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

25.82 %
61,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.28 %
7,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

3.28 %
7,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

40.42 %
97,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.53 %
188,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

3.35 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

La collecte pour les 192 chiens de l'association Animals voice en Macédoine est réussie !

20.45 %
859,11 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Sissi est réussie !

56.21 %
80 312 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

5.74 %
8 200 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

5.74 %
8 208 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gus est réussie !

43.44 %
104 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

43.46 %
104 044 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de nourritures pour Yoshi, Popcorn et Popi est réussie !

4.76 %
11,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

4.76 %
11,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

10.13 %
24,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moka de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

4.76 %
11,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

4.76 %
11,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

4.77 %
11,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pliz de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

4.77 %
11,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

4.77 %
11,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les Aristochats,

25.83 %
61,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

4.77 %
11,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

4.77 %
11,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

4.77 %
11,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

40.44 %
97,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.55 %
188,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

33.75 %
81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

28.53 %
1 198,08 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 4203 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

87.30 %
124 732 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit,

8.14 %
11 640 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

8.15 %
11 649 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

48.29 %
115 614 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

48.30 %
115 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

9.86 %
23,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

10.31 %
24,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moka de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

42.84 %
102,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

5.84 %
14,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

5.84 %
14,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pliz de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

6.38 %
15,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

5.85 %
14,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

20.01 %
48,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les Aristochats,

27.35 %
65,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

5.85 %
14,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

5.86 %
14,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

6.39 %
15,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

40.45 %
97,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.56 %
188,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

33.75 %
81,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

34.49 %
1 448,79 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 3852 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Tequila est réussie !

57.85 %
82 653 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

28.32 %
40 463 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de couvertures pour Karkane est réussie !

0.32 %
925 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal,

49.37 %
118 192 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

0.31 %
921 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.66 %
3 533 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.32 %
926 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.70 %
927 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.32 %
928 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

0.70 %
930 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

0.32 %
933 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de nourritures pour Puce est réussie !

48.36 %
116,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moka de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

65.68 %
157,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yinyang de l'association Lezard,

6.47%
15,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

6.48 %
15,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

6.47 %
15,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pliz de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

6.48 %
15,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

20.03 %
48,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les Aristochats,

27.36 %
65,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

6.48 %
15,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

6.48 %
15,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

6.48 %
15,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

40.45 %
97,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.56 %
188,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

35.27 %
84,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

40.19 %
1 687,93 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie, il manque 3517 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61.38 %
87 707 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

42.98 %
61 421 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de couvertures pour Caramel est réussie !

4.77 %
13 960 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal,

54.57 %
130 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

3.88 %
11 364 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

21.13 %
28 102 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3.89 %
11 373 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

9.29 %
12 355 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

3.89 %
11 386 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.89 %
11 388 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de nourritures pour Moka et Yinyang est réussie !

10.46 %
25,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pliz de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

44.61 %
107,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard,

65.03 %
156,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

11.67 %
28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

27.37 %
65,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

63.28 %
151,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les Aristochats,

10.40 %
24,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

10.40 %
24,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

10.40 %
24,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

40.46 %
97,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.58 %
188,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

35.29 %
84,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

La collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda en Roumanie est réussie !

0.72 %
30,44 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70.17 %
100 260 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise, il manque 51 euros !

53.68 %
76 706 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

13.84 %
40 499 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Coeur Animal, il manque 169 euros !

59.01 %
141 261 cm2 de couvertures offertes
239 400 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard, il manque 66 euros !

9.08 %
26 562 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

21.15 %
28 136 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

6.89 %
20 158 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

15.16 %
20 168 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

6.89 %
20 177 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

6.90 %
20 188 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de nourritures pour Elvis est réussie !

26.44 %
63,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pliz de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire, il manque 98 euros !

44.95 %
107,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumette de l'association Lezard, il manque 73 euros !

66.86 %
160,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal, il manque 44 euros !

16.50 %
39,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

27.39 %
65,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

16.51 %
39,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

16.51 %
39,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

16.80 %
40,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

78.60 %
188,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

35.29 %
84,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

5.55 %
232,96 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## France34

J'espère que les 450 chiens du refuge de l'association Remember me auront les 4200 kg de croquettes nécessaires ; Lucian , le vétérinaire en charge du refuge a sauvé beaucoup de chiens , notamment la petite Séraphine qui , a 2 ou 3 mois avait été victime d'une tentative de massacre à coup de pelle sur la tête , et , plus récemment , le petit Tiganu , recueilli dans un état pitoyable et qu'il a bien soigné ! Il le mérite ainsi que ses 450 chiens !

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Chipie est réussie !

58.22 %
83 201 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bimbo de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kiwi et Félix est réussie !

9.22 %
26 980 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Coeur Animal,

21.24 %
28 248 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

8.40 %
24 590 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

18.49 %
24 598 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

8.41 %
24 609 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

8.41 %
24 613 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pliz, Pumette et Kisha est réussie !

17.90 %
42,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

27.43 %
65,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Coeur Animal,

17.91 %
42,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

17.91 %
43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

17.92 %
43,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

40.48 %
97,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.61 %
188,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

35.29 %
84,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

7.37 %
309,60 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Bimbo est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Yoshi et Plume est réussie !

14.10 %
41 270 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kisha de l'association Coeur Animal,

50.39 %
67 019 cm2 de couvertures offertes
133 000 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères,

14.11 %
41 302 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

14.12 %
41 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

3.43 %
6 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.43 %
6,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association hippique du Caroux,

3.44 %
6,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux,

29.05 %
50,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gus et Carly est réussie !

22.52 %
54,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard,

22.52 %
54,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

37.57 %
90,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire,

15.19 %
36,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Roméo,

40.50 %
97,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

78.66 %
188,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

0.77 %
1,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Roméo,

35.30 %
84,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

0.77 %
1,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

0.78 %
1,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

0.78 %
1,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

0.78 %
1,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

0.78 %
1,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

15.57 %
654,04 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 4965 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47.45 %
67 802 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois, il manque 89 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Pompon et Kisha est réussie !

34.08 %
99 735 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

26.03 %
76 162 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

20.06 %
35,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux, il manque 161 euros !

7.91 %
13,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association hippique du Caroux,

7.92 %
13,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux,

29.09 %
50,91 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

25.53 %
61,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer, il manque 99 euros !

31.56 %
75,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karkane de l'association Lezard, il manque 91 euros !

45.63 %
109,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire, il manque 72 euros !

40.52 %
97,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

53.09 %
127,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Roméo,

78.70 %
188,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

27.72 %
66,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Roméo,

35.31 %
84,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

5.73 %
13,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

19.37 %
46,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

12.57 %
30,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

5.74 %
13,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

8.79 %
21,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

26.05 %
1 094,06 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 4349 euros !

28.41 %
409,14 kg de croquettes offertes
1 440 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Stichting Arpa Nederland en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nougat est réussie !

36.43 %
106 591 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

31.18 %
91 243 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de granulés pour Câline est réussie !

9.43 %
16,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association hippique du Caroux,

9.44 %
16,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux,

29.11 %
50,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Paquito, Peggy et Karkane est réussie !

42.24 %
101,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

68.26 %
163,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Roméo,

78.75 %
189 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

35.31 %
84,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

50.46 %
121,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Roméo,

7.92 %
19,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

19.37 %
46,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

12.57 %
30,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

7.94 %
19,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

8.79 %
21,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

28.57 %
1 200,12 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 4200 euros !

40.78 %
587,26 kg de croquettes offertes
1 440 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Stichting Arpa Nederland en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17.52 %
25 033 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochard de l'association Chats cerbériens,

1.33 %
1 910 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

2.22 %
3 179 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

11.48 %
16 407 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

37.25 %
108 992 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

35.60 %
104 178 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

20.44 %
35,77 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association hippique du Caroux,

11.45 %
20,03 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux,

29.12 %
50,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

43 %
103,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

68.35 %
164,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets e viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Roméo,

78.92 %
189,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

35.31 %
84,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

50.46 %
121,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Roméo,

9.49 %
22,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

19.37 %
46,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

12.57 %
30,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

9.50 %
22,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

9.51 %
22,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

31.78 %
1 334,82 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 4012 euros !

42.96 %
618,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 440 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Stichting Arpa Nederland en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.32 %
30 458 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochard de l'association Chats cerbériens,

4.24 %
6 062 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

4.25 %
6 077 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

11.50 %
16 432 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

41.41 %
121 180 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puce de l'association Coeur Animal,

40.53 %
118 586 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

24.75 %
43,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association hippique du Caroux,

15.56 %
27,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux,

29.14 %
51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

47.03 %
112,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

68.47 %
164,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Roméo,

82.95 %
199,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Lezard,

35.31 %
84,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

50.46 %
121,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Roméo,

11.49 %
27,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

19.37 %
46,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

12.57 %
30,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

11.51 %
27,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

11.52 %
27,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

39.65 %
1 665,41 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 3549 euros !

61.54 %
886,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 440 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Stichting Arpa Nederland en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Clochard est réussie !

9.64 %
13 773 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

9.64 %
13 779 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

11.55 %
16 501 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Puce est réussie !

50.56 %
147 977 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

La collecte de granulés pour Lulu est réussie !

21.58 %
37,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux,

29.18 %
51,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Chouquette, Titou et Félix est réussie !

0.62 %
1,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poussy de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

1.82 %
4,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

35.37 %
84,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

50.52 %
121,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Roméo,

0.64 %
1,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

13.45 %
32,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

0.65 %
1,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

19.37 %
46,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

13.45 %
32,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

13.45 %
32,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

13.45 %
32,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

La collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie est réussie !

68.95 %
992,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 440 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Stichting Arpa Nederland en Espagne,

0.13 %
3,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.07 %
20 111 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association Chats cerbériens,

14.08 %
20 119 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

14.09 %
20 130 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

14.08 %
41 188 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frida de l'association Ronron,

53.93 %
157 795 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Coeur Animal,

5.39 %
15 758 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

4.36 %
12 767 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

3.88 %
11 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

3.89 %
11 397 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

29.70 %
51,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux,

29.70 %
51,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

9.24 %
22,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosco de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

20.01 %
48,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poussy de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

50.73 %
121,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Roméo,

50.83 %
122 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

9.27 %
22,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

13.45 %
32,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

9.28 %
22,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

19.38 %
46,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

13.46 %
32,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

13.45 %
32,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

13.46 %
32,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

81.50 %
1 173,58 kg de croquettes offertes
1 440 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Stichting Arpa Nederland en Espagne,

4.33 %
129,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Friskies est réussie !

17.49 %
24 990 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

17.49 %
24 995 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Frida et Romi est réussie !

6.74 %
19 727 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

6.74 %
19 735 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

6.75 %
19 741 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

6.75 %
19 753 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Lune est réussie !

34.26 %
59,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Croco, Poussy et Rosco est réussie, celle pour Panda a échouée....

15.15 %
36,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

28.66 %
68,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

13.64 %
32,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

19.38 %
46,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

13.64 %
32,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

13.64 %
32,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

13.64 %
32,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

La collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Stichting Arpa Nederland en Espagne est réussie !

6.11 %
183,40 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19.57 %
27 959 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

19.58 %
27 971 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

51.51 %
150 708 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

8.15 %
23 850 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

8.15 %
23 862 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

8.16 %
23 877 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

42.53 %
74,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

21.21 %
50,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

28.87 %
69,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

17.60 %
42,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

19.39 %
46,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

14.92 %
35,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

14.92 %
35,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

14.93 %
35,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

13.97 %
418,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 4130 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.63 %
36 621 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association Chats cerbériens,

25.64 %
36 632 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

53.31 %
155 988 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

11.57 %
33 845 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

11.57 %
33 857 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

11.57 %
33 873 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

57.18 %
100,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux,

24.40 %
58,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association Roméo,

32.39 %
77,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

17.87 %
42,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

19.39 %
46,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

17.88 %
42,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

17.88 %
42,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

17.89 %
42,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

22.51 %
675,41 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3720 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Ronron est réussie !

29.82 %
42 629 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kitty est réussie !

13.60 %
39 812 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

13.61 %
39 835 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

13.62 %
39 851 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour City Belle est réussie !

0.55 %
0,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

0.56 %
0,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaby de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

0.56 %
0,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jalla de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pablo et Caramel est réussie !

19.52 %
46,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

26.77 %
64,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

19.31 %
46,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

19.32 %
46,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

19.32 %
46,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

27.45 %
823,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3483 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35.53 %
50 764 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit bout de l'association Chats cerbériens,

15.14 %
44 286 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

15.14 %
44 287 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

15.14 %
44 291 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

14.63 %
25,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

1.64 %
2,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaby de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

1.64 %
2,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jalla de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

21.72 %
52,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo,

45.18 %
108,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T",

20.35 %
48,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

20.35 %
48,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

20.35 %
48,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

31.47 %
944,01 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 3290 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Petit bout est réussie !

22.74 %
66 526 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues, il manque 151 euros !

21.24 %
62 140 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

21.24 %
62 149 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

25.06 %
43,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur, il manque 151 euros !

6 %
10,50 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gaby de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

6 %
10,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jalla de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

37.84 %
90,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pastelle de l'association Roméo, il manque 83 euros !

83.75 %
201 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscuit de l'association Chats Sans Toi"T", il manque 22 euros !

24.56 %
58,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

24.56 %
58,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

24.57 %
58,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

55.27 %
1 658,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc, il manque 2147 euros !

0.10 %
2,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association First Hope Animal en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

Cliquez svp, il ne reste qu'une 20aine de minutes pour les chiens du Maroc  ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Cailla est réussie !

23.40 %
68 507 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

23.42 %
68 531 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Espoir a échouée....

7.23 %
12,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaby de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

7.25 %
12,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jalla de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pastelle et Biscuit est réussie !

0.18 %
0,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.18 %
0,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

25.15 %
60,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Curly de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

25.12 %
60,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

25.12 %
60,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

0.06 %
0,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.13 %
0,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.07 %
0,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.08 %
0,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.09 %
0,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra  de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.10 %
0,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

0.13 %
0,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.10 %
0,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

0.11 %
0,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

La collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association UMPA au Maroc est réussie !

0.74 %
17,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association First Hope Animal en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.40 %
573 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Chat Va bien,

0.40 %
571 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

0.40 %
571 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.40 %
573 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

2.74 %
3 912 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

25.96 %
75 973 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gepetto de l'association Ronron,

25.97 %
75 974 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

38.79 %
67,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaby de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

24.59 %
43,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jalla de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

0.64 %
1,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

5.74 %
13,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

26.82 %
64,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Roméo,

0.30 %
0,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.30 %
0,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Curly de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

25.13 %
60,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

25.13 %
60,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

0.30 %
0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.46 %
59,07 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association First Hope Animal en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11.30 %
16 141 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Chat Va bien,

4.73 %
 6 766 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

4.74 %
6 767 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.74 %
6 770 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

4.74 %
6 773 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gepetto est réussie !

42.44 %
124 240 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron,

La collecte de granulés pour Gaby est réussie !

37.84 %
66,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalla de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pikachu et Louna est réussie !

1.35 %
3,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Curly de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.36 %
3,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

25.18 %
60,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo,

1.29 %
3,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

1.91 %
4,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

25.14 %
60,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

1.29 %
3,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

1.29 %
3,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.29 %
3,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.29 %
3,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

1.29 %
3,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.29 %
3,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.30 %
3,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.29 %
3,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.30 %
3,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.30 %
3,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

1.30 %
3,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

1.30 %
3,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

1.30 %
3,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

1.30 %
3,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

25.81 %
619,53 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association First Hope Animal en Roumanie, il manque 2493 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.38 %
36 271 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Chat Va bien, il manque 143 euros !

8.10 %
11 569 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

17.79 %
25 420 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.10 %
11 574 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

8.10 %
11 576 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

67.52 %
197 581 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Purple de l'association Ronron, il manque 64 euros !

61.41 %
107,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalla de l'association Les Rives du Bonheur, il manque 78 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Perle est réussie !

6.68 %
16,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 124 euros !

22.11 %
53,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Curly de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 103 euros !

41 %
98,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Roméo, il manque 78 euros !

2.23 %
5,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.24 %
5,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

25.15 %
60,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

2.24 %
5,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.24 %
5,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.24 %
5,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

5.44 %
13,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.24 %
5,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.24 %
5,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.24 %
5,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.24 %
5,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.24 %
5,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.24 %
5,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.24 %
5,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.24 %
5,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.25 %
5,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.25 %
5,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

48.94 %
1 174,56 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association First Hope Animal en Roumanie, il manque 1716 euros !

0.01 %
0,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## mer064

https://www.animalwebaction.com/

Il ne reste que 2h pour les chiens de Roumanie  ::

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nounours est réussie !

9.52 %
13 612 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lumia de l'association Paroles de Chats,

17.85 %
25 505 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esteban de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.54 %
13 625 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

9.54 %
13 632 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de couvertures pour Purple est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Jalla est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Curly a échouée, celle pour Pépita et Neige est réussie....

2.59 %
6,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.60 %
6,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

25.18 %
60,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Roméo,

2.58 %
6,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.58 %
6,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.44 %
13,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.58 %
6,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

2.58 %
6,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.59 %
6,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.59 %
6,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.59 %
6,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.59 %
6,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.59 %
6,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.59 %
6,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

2.59 %
6,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.59 %
6,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.59 %
6,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

La collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association First Hope Animal en Roumanie est réussie !

1.26 %
45,30 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Esteban est réussie !

34.90 %
49 895 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
Le temps pour la collecte pour Lumia est écoulé, il manque 125 euros !

20.92 %
29 892 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

21.63 %
30 910 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.28 %
9 597 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.61 %
7 653 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.58 %
22 180 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.62 %
7 675 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.63 %
7 685 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.63 %
7 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

2.63 %
7 708 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

2.64 %
7 724 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Pilou est réussie !

8.23 %
14,40 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.37 %
7,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.31 %
30,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.04 %
19,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.40 %
7,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minettes est réussie, celle pour Allya et Pam a échouée....

4.03 %
9,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.03 %
9,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

5.47 %
13,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.03 %
9,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.03 %
9,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.03 %
9,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.03 %
9,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.03 %
9,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.03 %
9,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.04 %
9,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.04 %
9,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.04 %
9,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.04 %
9,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.04 %
9,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.78 %
172,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Lumia est réussie !

35.68 %
51 008 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oria de l'association Paroles de Chats,

35.71 %
51 025 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabelle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.37 %
12 778 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

3.77 %
11 029 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.59 %
22 211 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.29 %
12 543 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

3.79 %
11 075 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

3.79 %
11 098 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

3.80 %
11 112 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

3.80 %
11 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.07 %
15,87 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.30 %
11,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.33 %
30,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.04 %
19,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

6.32 %
11,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

4.80 %
11,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

20.81 %
49,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

23.39 %
56,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.54 %
10,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.55 %
10,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.55 %
10,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.55 %
10,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.55 %
10,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

4.55 %
10,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.56 %
10,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.56 %
10,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

4.56 %
10,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.56 %
10,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

4.56 %
10,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

5.68 %
204,61 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 6961 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Oria et Mabelle est réussie !

3.63 %
114 289 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pikachu est réussie !

37.78 %
110 551 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.62 %
22 302 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.97 %
20 389 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.97 %
20 390 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.97 %
20 390 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.97 %
20 389 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.97 %
20 389 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Polka est réussie !

11.84 %
20,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

15.36 %
30,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.84 %
20,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.84 %
20,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Damon, Kitty et Kimini est réussie !

6.28 %
15,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

7.52 %
18,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.28 %
19,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

6.19 %
14,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

6.19 %
14,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.19 %
14,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

6.19 %
14,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.19 %
14,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

6.19 %
14,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

6.19 %
14,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

6.20 %
14,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.66 %
383,93 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 6593 euros !

1.39 %
33,32 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.12 %
255 686 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

39.57 %
115 780 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kimini de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 118 euros !

8.75 %
25 607 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.75 %
25 613 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.76 %
25 620 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.76 %
25 626 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.76 %
25 632 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.76 %
25 639 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

14.36 %
25,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 173 euros !

15.39 %
30,78 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

14.37 %
25,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

14.37 %
25,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

8.64 %
20,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 121 euros !

10.18 %
24,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 119 euros !

10.79 %
25,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 118 euros !

7.57 %
18,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

7.58 %
18,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.58 %
18,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.39 %
20,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

7.58 %
18,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

7.75 %
18,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

7.59 %
18,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

7.59 %
18,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

18.54 %
667.35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 6012 euros !

3.34 %
80,07 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14.14 %
445 362 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kimini est réussie !

10.10 %
29 564 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.04 %
29 385 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.04 %
29 390 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.05 %
29 400 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.05 %
29 404 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

10.05 %
29 412 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Berlingot est réussie !

24.41 %
48,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

16.55 %
28,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

16.56 %
28,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Maya, Princesse et Max est réussie !

8.55 %
20,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

23.65 %
56,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.55 %
20,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

8.55 %
20,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.55 %
20,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

8.55 %
20,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

8.56 %
20,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.56 %
20,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

35.83 %
1 289,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 4736 euros !

4.62 %
111 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.72 %
495 280 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

11.37 %
33 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

11.38 %
33 287 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

11.38 %
33 300 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

11.39 %
33 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

11.39 %
33 338 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

11.40 %
33 365 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

25.21 %
50,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

18.70 %
32,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

18.73 %
32,77 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

11.19 %
26,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

24 %
57,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.61 %
23,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

9.62 %
23,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.62 %
23,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

9.63 %
23,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'amour des chats,

11.14 %
26,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.64 %
23,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

40.88 %
1 471,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 4364 euros !

5.22%
125,21 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.37 %
673 233 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

19.32 %
56 542 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 158 euros !

13.18 %
38 570 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

13.18 %
38 575 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

13.19 %
38 583 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

13.19 %
38 593 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

13.19 %
38 599 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

26.26 %
52,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine, il manque 170 euros !

21.37 %
37,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

21.38 %
37,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

24.73 %
59,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 100 euros !

27.48 %
65,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir, il manque 96 euros !

10.59 %
25,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

10.59 %
25,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.46 %
1,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoby de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

10.59 %
25,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

10.59 %
25,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.46 %
1,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah Connor de l'association Cosette,

11.14 %
26,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.47 %
1,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Francis de l'association Cosette,

10.59 %
25,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.47 %
1,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

0.47 %
1,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

0.47 %
1,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

49.53 %
1 783,01 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 3725 euros !

6.70 %
160,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24.87 %
783 546 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Vagabond est réussie !

17.10 %
50 039 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

14.59 %
42 676 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

14.59 %
42 688 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

14.60 %
42 708 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

14.60 %
42 719 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Hamlet est réussie !

23.51 %
41,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

23.52 %
41,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

La collecte de nourritures pour Iris et Filou est réussie !

10.70 %
25,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

10.71 %
25,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.42 %
3,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Smoby de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

10.59 %
25,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

10.59 %
25,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.42 %
3,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah Connor de l'association Cosette,

11.15 %
26,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.43 %
3,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Francis de l'association Cosette,

10.60 %
25,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

1.43 %
3,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

1.43 %
3,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

2.87 %
6,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

La collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie est réussie !

7.64 %
183,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir *​*la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31.71 %
998 833 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Doudoune est réussie !

20.92 %
61 211 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

20.92 %
61 223 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

20.93 %
61 234 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

20.93 %
61 240 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Boléro a échoué.....

32.78 %
57,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

1.37 %
1,37 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isaac de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

1.38 %
1,38 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacob de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

1.38 %
1,38 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour David de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

1.38 %
1,38 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Bagherra est réussie, celle pour Doudoune a échoué.....

10.83 %
26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoby de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

12.13 %
29,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

14.54 %
34,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.37 %
12,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah Connor de l'association Cosette,

11.17 %
26,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.38 %
12,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Francis de l'association Cosette,

10.63 %
25,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.38 %
12,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

5.38 %
12,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

5.39 %
12,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

16.31 %
391,52 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir *​*la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36.96 %
1 164 362 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

25.64 %
75 038 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

24.90 %
72 849 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

24.91 %
72 873 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

24.91 %
72 884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

37.09 %
64,91 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

5.82 %
5,82 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isaac de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

5.82 %
5,82 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jacob de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

5.82 %
5,82 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour David de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

5.83 %
5,83 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

18.87 %
45,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoby de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

21.59 %
51,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

24.16 %
57,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.24 %
19,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah Connor de l'association Cosette,

11.18 %
26,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.25 %
19,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Francis de l'association Cosette,

10.65 %
25,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.25 %
19,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

8.25 %
19,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

8.26 %
19,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

26.10 %
626,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir *​*la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 3370 euros !
*
*Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40.83 %
1 286 255 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minou est réussie !

27.39 %
80 160 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

27.40 %
80 179 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

27.41 %
80 195 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Rénaud est réussie !

7.88 %
7,88 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isaac de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

7.89 %
7,89 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jacob de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

7.89 %
7,89 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour David de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

7.89 %
7,89 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Smoby, Kenzo et Vagabond est réussie !

9.53 %
22,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah Connor de l'association Cosette,

11.22 %
26,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.11 %
0,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moma de l'association Protect Cat,

9.47 %
22,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Francis de l'association Cosette,

10.65 %
25,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

0.13 %
0,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Popa de l'association Protect Cat,

9.47 %
22,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

9.47 %
22,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

9.47 %
22,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

33.56 %
805,54 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 3030 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47.34 %
1 491 092 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Olia est réussie  !

38.32 %
112 136 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

38.33 %
112 161 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Jacob et Isaac est réussie !

14.16 %
14,16 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

16.32 %
16,32 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour David de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

0.12 %
0,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

0.12 %
0,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ailisha de l'association Dorey,

0.12 %
0,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

1.26 %
13,88 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge de l'association Ulyan,

0.12 %
0,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

0.12 %
0,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

0.12 %
0,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

0.12 %
0,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

0.13 %
0,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sarah Connor et Olia est réussie !

9.81 %
23,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francis de l'association Cosette,

9.81 %
23,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moma de l'association Protect Cat,

10.73 %
25,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.82 %
23,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

9.82 %
23,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

9.82 %
23,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

9.82 %
23,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

La collecte pour les chiens de la décharge nourris par l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine est réussie !

3.05 %
91,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Asociatia Viata Animalelor en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.14 %
3 063 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mosquito de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

50.65 %
1 595 611 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie,

2.18 %
3 115 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

47.25 %
138 243 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 103 euros !

47.25 %
138 261 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

5.56 %
61,20 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge de l'association Ulyan,

18.23 %
18,23 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Poils de Tendresse, il manque 70 euros !

20.05 %
20,05 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour David de l'association Poils de Tendresse, il manque 68 euros !

1.26 %
2,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

1.27 %
2,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ailisha de l'association Dorey,

1.27 %
2,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

1.27 %
2,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

1.27 %
2,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

1.27 %
2,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

1.27 %
2,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

1.27 %
2,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

13.74 %
32,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats, il manque 114 euros !

13.74 %
32,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francis de l'association Cosette, il manque 114 euros !

19.77 %
47,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moma de l'association Protect Cat, il manque 106 euros !

12.73 %
30,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

12.73 %
30,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

12.73 %
30,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

12.74 %
30,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

6.67 %
200,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Asociatia Viata Animalelor en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5.10 %
7 285 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mosquito de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

53.77 %
1 693 796 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie, il manque 1457 euros !

5.11 %
7 297 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de couvertures pour Maya est réussie !

54.02 %
158 093 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

La collecte de granulés pour Jonas a échouée..... mais celle pour David est réussie !

5.61 %
61,72 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge de l'association Ulyan,

1.77 %
3,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

1.76 %
3,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ailisha de l'association Dorey,

1.76 %
3,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

1.76 %
3,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

1.76 %
3,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

1.76 %
3,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

1.77 %
3,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

1.77 %
3,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minou, Francis et Moma est réussie !

14.27 %
34,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

14.28 %
34,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

14.28 %
34,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

14.28 %
34,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

9.33 %
279,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Asociatia Viata Animalelor en Roumanie, il manque 3809 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6.82 %
9 746 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mosquito de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

56.01 %
1 764 234 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie, il manque 1386 euros !

6.83 %
9 760 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

58.90 %
172 357 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

8.25 %
90,79 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge de l'association Ulyan,

2.13 %
3,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

2.93 %
5,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ailisha de l'association Dorey,

2.13 %
3,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

2.13 %
3,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

2.13 %
3,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

2.14 %
3,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

2.14 %
3,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

2.14 %
3,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

14.79 %
35,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

14.79 %
35,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

14.79 %
35,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat,

0.43 %
1,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

14.62 %
35,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

0.44 %
1,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.44 %
1,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.44 %
1,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.45 %
1,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.45 %
1,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

13.74 %
412,07 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Asociatia Viata Animalelor en Roumanie, il manque 3624 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.82 %
26 888 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mosquito de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer,

58.04 %
1 828 235 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie, il manque 1322 euros !

12.44 %
17 784 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

69.08 %
202 124 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats,

9.96 %
109,57 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le refuge de l'association Ulyan,

3.96 %
6,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ever de l'association Dorey,

2.97 %
5,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ailisha de l'association Dorey,

2.97 %
5,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

2.98 %
5,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

2.98 %
5,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

2.98 %
5,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

2.98 %
5,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

2.98 %
5,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

15.44 %
37,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

15.44 %
37,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yepa de l'association Cosette,

1.71 %
4,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

14.64 %
35,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

1.71 %
4,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.72 %
4,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.72 %
4,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.72 %
4,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.72 %
4,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

20.04 %
601,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Asociatia Viata Animalelor en Roumanie, il manque 3359 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Mosquito est réussie !

61.99 %
1 952 638 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie, il manque 1198 euros !

21.45 %
30 656 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de couvertures pour Iris est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Ever a échouée....

4.63 %
8,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ailisha de l'association Dorey,

3.63 %
6,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

13.51 %
148,56 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Ulyan,

3.63 %
6,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

3.63 %
6,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

3.63 %
6,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

3.63 %
6,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

3.64 %
6,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pipo, Yepa et Kitty est réussie !

5.86 %
14,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

14.73 %
35,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues,

2.82 %
6,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.82 %
6,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.83 %
6,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.83 %
6,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.83 %
6,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

95.26 %
2 857,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour l'association Asociatia Viata Animalelor en Roumanie, il manque 199 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

96.16 %
3 029 065 cm3 de niche offertes
3 150 000 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Coeur d'Asha en Roumanie, il manque 121 euros !

32.11 %
45 876 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

7.67 %
22 459 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 181 euros !

3.01 %
8 801 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

3.01 %
8 813 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

3.02 %
8 825 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

3.02 %
8 835 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

3.02 %
8 842 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

10.52 %
18,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ailisha de l'association Dorey, il manque 181 euros !

5.14 %
8,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

16.44 %
180,80 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les animaux de l'association Ulyan,

5.14 %
9 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

5.14 %
9 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

5.14 %
9 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

5.14 %
9 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

5.15 %
9 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

14.01 %
33,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cyrano de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles, il manque 114 euros !

14.01 %
33,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 114 euros !

22.35 %
53,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cailla de l'association Nos Amis les Chats des Rues, il manque 103 euros !

2.08 %
5 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ethan de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.09 %
5,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lise de l'association Les Copains Félins,

2.98 %
7,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.09 %
5,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.09 %
5,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins,

2.97 %
7,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.10 %
5,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.10 %
5,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

2.97 %
7,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.97 %
7,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.98 %
7,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte pour les chiens de  l'association Asociatia Viata Animalelor en Roumanie est réussie !

3.24 %
77,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de niches pour les chiens de l'association Coeur Asha en Roumanie est réussie !

37.89 %
54 162 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association La Féline Meyreuillaise,

La collecte de couvertures pour Louna est réussie !

9.37 %
27 416 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.24 %
12 402 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.24 %
12 411 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.24 %
12 420 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

4.25 %
12 428 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

La collecte de granulés pour Ailisha est réussie !

5.77 %
10,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Dorey,

19.08 %
209,85 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les animaux de l'association Ulyan,

5.76 %
10,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

5.76 %
10,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir  la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

5.76 %
10,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

5.76 %
10,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

5.76 %
10,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cailla, Cyrano et Titou est réussie !

3 %
7,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ethan de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.99 %
7,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lise de l'association Les Copains Félins,

3.01 %
7,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3 %
7,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3 %
7,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

3 %
7,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins,

3 %
7,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3 %
7,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

3 %
7,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

3 %
7,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3 %
7,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.11 %
122,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Prunelle est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Neige est réussie !

10.06 %
29 445 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

10.06 %
29 444 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

10.07 %
29 456 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

10.07 %
29 464 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

La collecte de granulés pour Grizouille a échoué....

24.12 %
265,35 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les animaux de l'association Ulyan,

8.68 %
15,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

8.68 %
15,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

8.68 %
15,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

8.69 %
15,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

12.56 %
21,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ethan, Lise et Oscar est réussie !

5.48 %
13,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.48 %
13,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

5.48 %
13,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins,

5.48 %
13,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.48 %
13,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

5.49 %
13,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

5.49 %
13,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.49 %
13,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

20.25 %
486,08 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine, il manque 3331 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.17 %
79 496 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 143 euros !

19.86 %
58 108 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

15.50 %
45 361 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

15.51 %
45 376 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

43.78 %
481,53 kg de granulés offerts
1 100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les animaux de l'association Ulyan, il manque 582 euros !

17.09 %
29,91 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

11.30 %
19,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

11.31 %
19,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

11.31 %
19,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

12.57 %
21,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Puma est réussie !

7.97 %
19,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins, il manque 122 euros !

9.44 %
22,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 120 euros !

7.96 %
19,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.96 %
19,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

7.97 %
19,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

7.97 %
19,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.97 %
19,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

43.78 %
1 053,58 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine, il manque 2343 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie !

19.93 %
58 319 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

18.24 %
53 391 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

18.26 %
53 423 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

La collecte pour les animaux de l'association Ulyan est réussie !

17.16 %
30,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

12.13 %
21,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

12.13 %
21,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

12.14 %
21,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

12.57 %
22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Liberté et Bounty est réussie !

8.71 %
20,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

8.72 %
20,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.72 %
20,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

8.73 %
20,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.73 %
20,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20.72 %
60 637 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

20.39 %
59 656 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

20.39 %
59 662 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

20.23 %
35,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association Dorey,

12.87 %
22,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

12.87 %
22,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

12.87 %
22,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

12.87 %
22,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

9.21 %
22,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

9.20 %
22,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

31.92 %
76,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

0.26 %
0,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

0.26 %
0,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Régalu de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

9.03 %
21,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.26 %
0,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

0.26 %
0,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aleria de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

9.03 %
21,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.26 %
0,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Campa de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.26 %
0,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.26 %
0,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.26 %
0,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.26 %
0,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Polochon de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.07 %
2,82 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0.71 %
1 015 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

0.71 %
1 013 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Phénix,

0.65 %
936 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

0.66 %
938 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

0.66 %
940 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.66 %
943 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty  de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

0.66 %
946 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

0.66 %
949 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kitty est réussie !

29.45 %
86 197 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

29.47 %
86 220 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

La collecte de granulés pour Câlinette est réussie !

15.98 %
27,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

15.91 %
27,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

15.91 %
27,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

15.91 %
27,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Carly, Anya et Balthis a échouée...., celle pour Polochon est réussie !

4.12 %
9,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

5.22 %
12,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Régalu de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

9.07 %
21,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.12 %
9,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aleria de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

9.06 %
21,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

30.73 %
73,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

4.13 %
9,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Campa de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

4.13 %
9,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

4.13 %
9,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

4.13 %
9,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

5.81 %
244,20 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

2.27 %
3 247 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Phénix,

4.73 %
6 765 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

1.32 %
1 882 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

1.32 %
1 888 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

1.32 %
1 893 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

1.33 %
1 896 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

1.33 %
1 902 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

1.33 %
1 906 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

33.09 %
96 832 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

33.11 %
96 884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

22.18 %
38,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey,

17.29 %
30,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

25.94 %
45,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

17.30 %
30,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

5.77 %
13,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Régalu de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

6.03 %
14,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

9.24 %
22,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.11 %
12,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aleria de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

9.06 %
21,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

30.76 %
73,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marvel de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

5.13 %
12,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Campa de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

5.14 %
12,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

5.14 %
12,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

5.15 %
12,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

7.62 %
320,05 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38.20 %
54 582 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Belle et ses Copains, il manque 118 euros !

38.21 %
54 590 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Phénix, il manque 118 euros !

2.66 %
3 805 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

2.67 %
3 809 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

2.67 %
3 811 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

2.67 %
3 812 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

2.67 %
3 814 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

7.34 %
10 491 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

51.49 %
150 664 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Foufou de l'association Les chats de chez nous, il manque 95 euros !

43 %
125 820 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

39.40 %
68,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gladys de l'association Dorey, il manque 122 euros !

20.33 %
35,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

25.95 %
45,42 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

20.34 %
35,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Marvel est réussie !

17.39 %
41,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois, il manque 110 euros !

17.39 %
41,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Régalu de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti, il manque 110 euros !

22.45 %
53,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie, il manque 103 euros !

6.87 %
16,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aleria de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

9.07 %
21,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

6.88 %
16,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Campa de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

6.88 %
16,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

6.88 %
16,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

6.88 %
16,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

11.07 %
465,14 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie, il manque 5229 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Rouquinou et Black est réussie !

3.51 %
5 018 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Belle et ses Copains,

3.51 %
5 022 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Phénix,

3.52 %
5 027 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

3.52 %
5 029 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

3.52 %
5 035 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

7.35 %
10 509 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Foufou est réussie !

49.50 %
144 857 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les chats de chez nous,

La collecte de granulés pour Gladys est réussie !

22.14 %
38,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dorey,

25.97 %
45,45 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

22.16 %
38,77 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

La collecte de nourritures pour Isis, Nougat et Regalu est réussie !

7.90 %
18,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aleria de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

9.09 %
21,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

7.91 %
18,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Campa de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

7.91 %
18,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

7.91 %
18,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

7.92 %
19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

16.39 %
688,44 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie, il manque 4917 euros !

1.18 %
24,82 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de niches pour Caramel et Arès est réussie !

11.48 %
16 408 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.48 %
16 411 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

11.49 %
16 415 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

11.49 %
16 419 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Max est réussie !

5.13 %
15 037 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Help Doggy,

5.14 %
15 048 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

5.14 %
15 056 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

5.15 %
15 069 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

La collecte de granulés pour Alphy est réussie !

31.25 %
54,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

23.48 %
41,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

15.79 %
15,79 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Enveloppe de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

15.80 %
15,80 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Van Gogh de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Aleria et Pistache est réussie !

0.56 %
1,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.91 %
9,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Help Doggy,

11.76 %
28,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Campa de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.71 %
28,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

0.37 %
0,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.71 %
28,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.38 %
0,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

0.38 %
0,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.71 %
28,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.38 %
0,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.38 %
0,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.38 %
0,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.38 %
0,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.38 %
0,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.38 %
0,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.38 %
0,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

35.18 %
1 477,59 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie, il manque 3812 euros !

5.34 %
64,07 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" en Serbie,

9.75 %
204,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12.86 %
18 374 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

14.41 %
20 584 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.87 %
18 387 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

12.87 %
18 393 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

7.31 %
21 401 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Help Doggy,

6.94 %
20 320 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

7.04 %
20 606 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

6.96 %
20 369 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

32.93 %
57,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

23.49 %
41,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

16.24 %
16,24 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Van Gogh de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

16.25 %
16,25 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Enveloppe de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

0.64 %
1,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

0.64 %
1,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

0.65 %
1,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

0.65 %
1,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

1.33 %
3,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4 %
9,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Help Doggy,

11.99 %
28,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Campa de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.72 %
1,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.72 %
28,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.72 %
1,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

0.72 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.72 %
28,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.73 %
1,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.73 %
28,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

0.73 %
1,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.73 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.73 %
1,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

0.74 %
1,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.74 %
1,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.74 %
1,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.74 %
1,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

39.89 %
1 675,23 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie, il manque 3535 euros !

6.41 %
76,87 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" en Serbie, il manque 2359 euros !

9.75 %
204,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21.09 %
30 132 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jack et Matuty de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

21.09 %
30 141 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obabou de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

14.93 %
21 328 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

14.94 %
21 345 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.81 %
55 047 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Help Doggy,

8.66 %
25 346 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

8.67 %
25 378 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

8.69 %
25 418 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

48.67 %
85,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gertrude de l'association Dorey,

23.50 %
41,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

16.25 %
16,25 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Enveloppe de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

16.25 %
16,25 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Van Gogh de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

1.53 %
2,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

1.54 %
2,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

1.54 %
2,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

1.55 %
2,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Campa est réussie !

20.42 %
49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

20.82 %
49,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Help Doggy,

1.15 %
2,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

1.15 %
2,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.72 %
28,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

1.15 %
2,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

1.15 %
2,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.72 %
28,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

1.16 %
2,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

1.16 %
2,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.74 %
28,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

1.16 %
2,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.16 %
2,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.16 %
2,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.34 %
5,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.17 %
2,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.17 %
2,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.17 %
2,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

La collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Dogs DO matter foundation en Roumanie est réussie !

8.85 %
106,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" en Serbie, il manque 2287 euros !

9.76 %
204,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Obabou, Jack et Matuty est réussie !

18.31 %
26 169 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

18.32 % 
26 175 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Neige est réussie !

12.82 %
37 508 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

11.87 %
34 739 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

11.87 %
34 749 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

La collecte de granulés pour Gertrude est réussie !

23.72 %
41,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

16.27 %
16,27 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Enveloppe de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

16.27 %
16,27 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Van Gogh de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

2.85 %
4,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

2.85 %
4,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

2.85 %
4,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

2.85 %
4,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Blanche et Neige est réussie !

3.27 %
7,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.39 %
8,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

11.78 %
28,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

1.81 %
4,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

1.81 %
4,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.73 %
28,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

1.81 %
4,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

1.81 %
4,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.79 %
28,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

1.81 %
4,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

1.81 %
4,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.81 %
4,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.35 %
5,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.81 %
4,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.82 %
4,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

1.82 %
4,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

15.58 %
186,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" en Serbie, il manque 2128 euros !

12.18 %
255,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27.41 %
39 169 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loire de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

27.42 %
39 184 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Mafalda de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

16.76 %
49 058 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

16.77 %
49 062 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

16.77 %
49 081 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

26.38 %
46,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orion de l'association Dorey,

16.30 %
16,30 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Enveloppe de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

16.30 %
16,30 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Van Gogh de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

4.67 %
8,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

4.67 %
8,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg e granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

4.67 %
8,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

4.67 %
8,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

12.64 %
30,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Help Doggy,

13.78 %
33,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilline de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

30.99 %
74,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.83 %
6,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

2.83 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.74 %
28,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

2.84 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

2.84 %
6,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.82 %
28,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

2.84 %
6,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.84 %
6,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

2.84 %
6,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

2.84 %
6,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

2.84 %
6,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

2.85 %
6,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

2.85 %
6,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

41.30 %
495,63 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" en Serbie, il manque 1480 euros !

13.06 %
274,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Loire, Pepsi et Mafalda est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Bibi est réussie !

20.48 %
59 925 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

20.49 %
59 965 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

La collecte de granulés pour Orion a échoué.....

16.37 %
16,37 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enveloppe de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

16.36 %
16,36 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Van Gogh de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

5.82 %
10,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

5.83 %
10,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

5.83 %
10,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

5.83 %
10,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Bibi et Liline est réussie, celle pour Marcel a échoué....

3.50 %
8,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

7.28 %
17,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

11.77 %
28,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

3.51 %
8,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

4.52 %
10,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

11.83 %
28,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

3.51 %
8,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.51 %
8,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

3.52 %
8,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.52 %
8,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

3.52 %
8,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

3.52 %
8,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

3.52 %
8,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" en Serbie est réussie !

34.97 %
734,30 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8.88 %
12 692 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olain de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

12.54 %
17 922 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

43.73 %
127 947 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sol de l'association Help Doggy,

35.70 %
104 447 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

27.16 %
27,16 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Van Gogh de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

36.54 %
36,54 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enveloppe de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

8.27 %
14,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

8.27 %
14,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

8.27 %
14,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

8.27 %
14,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sol est réussie !

16.54 %
39,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

36.75 %
88,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minichaussette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

5.21 %
12,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

5.21 %
12,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.86 %
28,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

5.21 %
12,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.40 %
15,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.21 %
12,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

5.21 %
12,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.21 %
12,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.22 %
12,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.22 %
12,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

45.50 %
955,42 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie, il manque 2175 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23.31 %
33 313 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olain de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

17.64 %
25 205 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sol est réussie !

42.90 %
125 570 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

La collecte de granulés pour Enveloppe et Van Gogh est réussie !

9.18 %
16,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

9.18 %
16,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

9.18 %
16,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

9.19 %
16,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Zorro et Minichaussette est réussie !

7.28 %
17,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picasso de l'association Help Doggy,

9.49 %
22,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

11.88 %
28,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shanna de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti,

5.91 %
14,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

6.42 %
15,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.92 %
14,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

5.92 %
14,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.92 %
14,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.92 %
14,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

5.93 %
14,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

50.10 %
1 052,11 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie, il manque 1992 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Olain est réussie !

38.05 %
54 401 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

La collecte de couvertures pour Picasso est réussie !

2.78 %
8 152 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

2.80 %
8 201 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

La collecte de granulés pour Loulou est réussie !

13.56 %
23,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Altersine de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

13.56 %
23,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

13.57 %
23,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Picasso, Toréador et Shanna est réussie !

3.70 %
8,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

8.09 %
19,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

8.11 %
19,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.45 %
1,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Yukka de l'association Vivre Libre,

8.07 %
19,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

8.07 %
19,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.55 %
8,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.46 %
1,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iceberg de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

8.07 %
19,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.46 %
1,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

0.47 %
1,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Piano de l'association APATE,

8.08 %
19,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.47 %
1,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy,

0.47 %
1,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

8.08 %
19,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

0.48 %
1,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

0.48 %
1,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.48 %
1,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

La collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Hope VMS en Bosnie est réussie !

2.32 %
50,07 kg 
de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de sans-abris de l'association Croquette Macadam, il manque 3165 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de niche pour Puma est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Della est réussie !

23.14 %
67 713 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

La collecte de granulés pour Altersine est réussie !

25.76 %
45,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

42.53 %
74,42 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Etoile, Lili et Carotte est réussie !

13.90 %
33,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yukka de l'association Vivre Libre,

8.13 %
19,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

8.13 %
19,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30,

3.82 %
9,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

11.12 %
26,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Iceberg de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

30.82 %
73,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

3.83 %
9,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

8.08 %
19,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

24.94 %
59,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Piano de l'association APATE,

9.64 %
23,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy,

8.09 %
19,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

31.06 %
74,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

3.85 %
9,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

3.86 %
9,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

24.93 %
59,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

36.32 %
784,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de sans-abris de l'association Croquette Macadam, il manque 2064 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## lola34

Les chiens de sans abri sont là à notre porte et eux aussi ont besoin de manger,
eux aussi dorment au froid sur du béton.
La misère animale n'a pas de frontières alors essayons d'aider les loulous d'ici
comme ceux d'ailleurs, le temps restant pour réussir cette collecte est court mais
nous pouvons y arriver. De la nourriture, un beau cadeau de Noël pour ces toutous.
Merci pour eux.

----------


## monloulou

Urgence chiens de sans-abris FRANCE 

53,08 %

il reste *2h30* pour réussir la collecte

svp  ::  :: 

https://www.animalwebaction.com/fr/c...te-et-macadam/

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Paulo est réussie !

9.25 %
13 218 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

10.68 %
15 265 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

9.27 %
13 243 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte de couvertures pour Crocmou est réussie !

2.26 %
6 617 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alaska de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

2.27 %
6 635 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

2.27 %
6 654 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

La collecte de granulés pour Pompon est réussie !

43.86 %
76,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

0.31 %
0,54 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association ADADA,

0.31 %
0,54 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pabo de l'association ADADA,

0.31 %
0,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

0.31 %
0,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

0.31 %
0,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

0.31 %
0,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

0.32 %
0,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

0.32 %
0,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

0.32 %
0,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

0.32 %
0,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Yukka, Gustave et Isabelle est réussie !

8.53 %
20,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

12.71 %
30,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iceberg de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

30.90 %
74,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

8.53 %
20,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

8.53 %
20,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

26.50 %
63,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Piano de l'association APATE,

13.06 %
31,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy,

8.54 %
20,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

31.07 %
74,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

8.54 %
20,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.54 %
20,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

24.96 %
59,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

La collecte pour les chiens de sans-abris de l'association Croquette Macadam est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34.62 %
49 460 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

15.27 %
21 821 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

15.28 %
21 829 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

10.43 %
30 527 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alaska de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

9.98 %
29 198 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

9.99 %
29 240 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

45.90 %
80,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grâce de l'association Refuge cheval Espoir,

2.32 %
4,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association ADADA,

5.33 %
9,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pabo de l'association ADADA,

1.48 %
2,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

1.48 %
2,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

5.47 %
9,58 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

1.48 %
2,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

1.48 %
2,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

1.48 %
2,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

1.48 %
2,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

1.49 %
2,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

27.96 %
67,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

31.46 %
75,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

32.10 %
77,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iceberg de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

12.18 %
29,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

8.98 %
21,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

26.52 %
63,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Piano de l'association APATE,

13.07 %
31,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy,

8.97 %
21,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

37.90 %
90,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

8.96 %
21,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.96 %
21,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

24.96 %
59,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

30.77 %
664,66 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour l'association HATHI,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Opium est réussie !

17.85 %
25 517 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

17.86 %
25 527 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte de couvertures pour Alaska est réussie !

14.40 %
42 143 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

14.16 %
41 442 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

La collecte de granulés pour Grâce est réussie !

6.01 %
10,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association ADADA,

5.34 %
9,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pabo de l'association ADADA,

2.11 %
3,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

2.11 %
3,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

5.48 %
9,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.60 %
29,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

2.12 %
3,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

2.12 %
3,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

2.12 %
3,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

2.12 %
3,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ouna2, Iceberg est réussie, celle pour Tioutiou a échouée....

13.64 %
32,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

16.63 %
39,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

28.08 %
67,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piano de l'association APATE,

13.08 %
31,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy,

8.97 %
21,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

37.91 %
90,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

8.96 %
21,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.97 %
21,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

24.96 %
59,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

1.37 %
3,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights,

6.04 %
14,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.37 %
3,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

1.37 %
3,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

1.38 %
3,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.38 %
3,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

1.38 %
3,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

1.38 %
3,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.38 %
3,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

1.38 %
3,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.38 %
3,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

45.81 %
989,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association HATHI, il manque 1756 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25.74 %
36 781 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leila de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

22.47 %
32 118 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

18.36 %
53 716 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

18.38 %
53 780 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

12.87 %
22,53 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association ADADA,

5.36 %
9,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pabo de l'association ADADA,

2.82 %
4,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

2.82 %
4,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

5.48 %
9,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.61 %
29,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

2.83 %
4,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

2.83 %
4,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

2.83 %
4,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

2.84 %
4,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

30.45 %
73,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pollux de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

26.24 %
62,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

35.89 %
86,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piano de l'association APATE,

14.46 %
34,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy,

8.97 %
21,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

37.92 %
91,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

8.96 %
21,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.97 %
21,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

24.97 %
59,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

1.97 %
4,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois

1.97 %
4,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights,

6.04 %
14,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal,

1.98 %
4,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.98 %
4,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

3.14 %
7,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

1.99 %
4,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

1.99 %
4,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

1.99 %
4,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

2 %
4,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

2 %
4,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

2 %
4,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

2.93 %
7,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

54.20 %
1 170,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association HATHI, il manque 1485 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Leila est réussie !

33.38 %
47 702 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odine de l'association L'école du chat de Poissy,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pollux est réussie !

29.91 %
87 557 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse,

La collecte de granulés pour Pompon est réussie !

8.05 %
14,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pabo de l'association ADADA,

4.13 %
7,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

4.13 %
7,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

5.49 %
9,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.63 %
29,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

4.13 %
7,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

4.13 %
7,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

4.13 %
7,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

4.13 %
7,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pollux, Edouard et Piano est réussie !

14.66 %
35,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy,

12.96 %
31,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois,

38.01 %
91,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

8.97 %
21,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.98 %
21,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

24.97 %
59,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

3.07 %
7,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois

3.07 %
7,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights,

6.05 %
14,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal,

3.07 %
7,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.07 %
7,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

3.15 %
7,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

3.07 %
7,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.07 %
7,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

3.07 %
7,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

3.07 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

3.07 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.08 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.08 %
7,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens de l'association HATHI est réussie !

4.35 %
140,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association StrayDogs au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Odine est réussie !

93.73 %
274 269 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse, il manque 13 euros !

0.19 %
558 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lise de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.19 %
562 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.19 %
570 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.20 %
576 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

0.20 %
580 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.20 %
586 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.20 %
588 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.20 %
592 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.20 %
595 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.20 %
599 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.21 %
603 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

27.42 %
47,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pabo de l'association ADADA, il manque 147 euros !

5.82 %
10,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

5.82 %
10,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

5.82 %
10,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.64 %
29,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

5.82 %
10,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

5.82 %
10,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

5.83 %
10,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

5.83 %
10,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

40.18 %
96,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois, il manque 79 euros !

50.23 %
120,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lasco de l'association Help Doggy, il manque 73 euros !

80.24 %
192,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE, il manque 27 euros !

8.98 %
21,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.99 %
21,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

24.98 %
59,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

4.34 %
10,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.34 %
10,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights,

6.05 %
14,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal,

4.34 %
10,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.34 %
10,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

4.34 %
10,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

4.34 %
10,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.34 %
10,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

4.34 %
10,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

4.34 %
10,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.34 %
10,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

4.35 %
10,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.35 %
10,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

20.97 %
629,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association StrayDogs au Maroc, il manque 3794 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Etoile est réussie !

0.80 %
2 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lise de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.60 %
1 752 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.60 %
1 755 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

0.60 %
1 758 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

0.60 %
1 761 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.60 %
1 765 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.60 %
1 770 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.61 %
1 774 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.61 %
1 777 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.61 %
1 781 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.61 %
1 787 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Pabo est réussie !

7.21 %
12,62 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

6.17 %
10,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

6.17 %
10,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.65 %
29,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

6.18 %
10,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

6.18 %
10,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

6.18 %
10,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

6.18 %
10,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pilou, Lasco et Onyx est réussie !

9.11 %
21,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

9.12 %
21,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

25.05 %
60,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

4.62 %
11,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

6.06 %
14,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal,

6.09 %
14,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights,

4.62 %
11,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.62 %
11,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

4.62 %
11,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

4.63 %
11,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.63 %
11,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

4.63 %
11,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

4.63 %
11,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.63 %
11,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

4.63 %
11,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

4.63 %
11,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

25.20 %
756,05 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association StrayDogs au Maroc, il manque 3591 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9.13 %
26 737 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lise de l'association Les Copains Félins,

1.24 %
3 623 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins,

1.24 %
3 626 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

1.24 %
3 635 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

1.25 %
3 643 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.25 %
3 647 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.25 %
3 655 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.25 %
3 660 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.25 %
3 666 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.25 %
3 672 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

1.26 %
3 678 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

12.58 %
22,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association ADADA,

6.85 %
11,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

6.86 %
12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.66 %
29,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

6.86 %
12,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

6.86 %
12,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

6.87 %
12,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

6.87 %
12,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

15.13 %
36,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

17.15 %
41,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

26.81 %
64,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

5.18 %
12,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

6.06 %
14,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal,

6.09 %
14,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights,

5.18 %
12,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.19 %
12,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

5.19 %
12,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

5.19 %
12,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.19 %
12,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

5.19 %
12,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

5.20 %
12,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.20 %
12,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

5.20 %
12,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.21 %
12,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

31.20 %
935,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association StrayDogs au Maroc, il manque 3303 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.72 %
26 751 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ethan de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.29 %
3 266 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyrano de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.29 %
3 274 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

3.51 %
5 019 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

2.30 %
3 292 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

2.58 %
3 688 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lise est réussie !

2.86 %
8 381 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins,

2.78 %
8 131 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

2.78 %
8 136 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

2.78 %
8 142 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.78 %
8 146 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.79 %
8 152 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.79 %
8 158 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.79 %
8 167 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.79 %
8 172 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

2.79 %
8 174 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour César est réussie !

23.31 %
40,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA,

8.35 %
14,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.67 %
29,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

8.35 %
14,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

8.35 %
14,62 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

8.35 %
14,62 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

8.36 %
14,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Prunelle, Igor et Isabelle est réussie !

6.41 %
15,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights,

6.41 %
15,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal,

7.90 %
18,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

6.41 %
15,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

6.41 %
15,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

6.41 %
15,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

6.41 %
15,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

6.41 %
15,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

6.41 %
15,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

6.42 %
15,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

6.42 %
15,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

6.42 %
15,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association StrayDogs au Maroc est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80.29 %
114 720 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ethan de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles, il manque 38 euros !

5.73 %
8 188 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cyrano de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

5.73 %
8 191 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

6.15 %
8 786 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.74 %
8 197 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.74 %
8 200 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

8.87 %
25 957 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liberté de l'association Les Copains Félins, il manque 178 euros !

6.81 %
19 934 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

4.75 %
13 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

4.75 %
13 903 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.75 %
13 909 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.75 %
13 912 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.76 %
13 914 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.76 %
13 917 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.76 %
13 919 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.76 %
13 924 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

27.52 %
48,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association ADADA, il manque 146 euros !

10.37 %
18,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.69 %
29,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

10.38 %
18,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

10.38 %
18,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

10.38 %
18,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

10.38 %
18,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

11.05 %
26,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Cur Animal, il manque 118 euros !

13.16 %
31,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque 115 euros !

18.54 %
44,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maky de l'association Animal Rights, il manque 108 euros !

8.10 %
19,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

8.10 %
19,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

8.80 %
21,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.10 %
19,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.10 %
19,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

8.11 %
19,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.11 %
19,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

8.11 %
19,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.11 %
19,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

35.32 %
847,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Asociatia Lupy en Roumanie, il manque 2184 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Ethan est réussie !

7.16 %
10 225 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cyrano de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

6.73 %
9 615 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

6.73 %
9 619 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

6.73 %
9 624 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

6.74 %
9 630 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

La collecte de couvertures pour Liberté est réussie !

6.89 %
20 178 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balthis de l'association Les Copains Félins,

5.43 %
15 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

5.44 %
15 908 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.44 %
15 915 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.44 %
15 921 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.44 %
15 927 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.45 %
15 935 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.45 %
15 940 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.45 %
15 945 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Pablo est réussie !

11.13 %
19,49 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association ADADA,

16.69 %
29,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

11.06 %
19,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

11.07 %
19,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

11.07 %
19,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

11.07 %
19,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Bouboule, Noisette et Maky est réussie !

8.71 %
20,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Cur Animal,

8.71 %
20,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rights,

8.82 %
21,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.71 %
20,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

8.71 %
20,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.71 %
20,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.72 %
20,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

8.72 %
20,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

8.72 %
20,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

44.30 %
1 063,11 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Asociatia Lupy en Roumanie, il manque 1872 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## monloulou

Urgence pour les chiens de l'asso Lupy Orastie en Roumanie 
57,05%
il reste 5 h
https://www.animalwebaction.com/fr/c...-lupy-orastie/

clic/partage svp merci

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Cyrano est réussie !

10.33 %
14 764 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

12.30 %
17 568 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

10.23 %
14 618 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

10.25 %
14 641 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

4.64 %
6 628 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

2.27 %
3 253 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

La collecte de couvertures pour Balthis est réussie !

8.35 %
24 433 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

8.32 %
24 344 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.32 %
24 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.33 %
24 361 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.33 %
24 370 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.33 %
24 378 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.33 %
24 385 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

8.34 %
24 393 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Esmeralda est réussie !

16.92 %
29,62 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA,

14.69 %
25,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

14.70 %
25,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

14.70 %
25,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

14.70 %
25,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nenette, Fasko et Tigrou est réussie !

10.52 %
25,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights,

11.78 %
28,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.96 %
2,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Akou de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.35 %
24,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.36 %
24,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

7.15 %
17,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ursus de l'association Vivre Libre,

0.96 %
2,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.35 %
24,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.97 %
2,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sully de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.36 %
24,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

0.97 %
2,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.61 %
3,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A pas de Velours,

0.97 %
2,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.98 %
2,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Queen de l'association A pas de Velours,

0.98 %
2,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

0.98 %
2,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

0.98 %
2,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens de l'association Asociata Lupy en Roumanie est réussie !

25.90 %
621,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 2490 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18.22 %
26 035 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 156 euros !

22.87 %
32 674 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles, il manque 147 euros !

10.25 %
14 644 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

10.28 %
14 695 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

9.43 %
13 476 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

9.43 %
13 482 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

13.27 %
38 838 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens, il manque 170 euros !

10.68 %
31 255 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.68 %
31 260 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.68 %
31 262 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.69 %
31 269 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.69 %
31 274 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.69 %
31 278 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

10.69 %
31 282 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

22.06 %
38,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trotro de l'association ADADA, il manque 157 euros !

17.17 %
30,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

17.17 %
30,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

17.17 %
30,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

17.17 %
30,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

16.29 %
39,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois, il manque 111 euros !

16.99 %
40,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rights, il manque 110 euros !

2.70 %
6,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Akou de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.36 %
24,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.38 %
24,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

2.70 %
6,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

15.41 %
36,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ursus de l'association Vivre Libre,

10.35 %
24,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

2.70 %
6,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sully de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.37 %
24,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

2.71 %
6,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.71 %
6,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A pas de Velours,

2.71 %
6,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.71 %
6,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Queen de l'association A pas de Velours,

2.71 %
6,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.23 %
7,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

2.71 %
6,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

56.01 %
1 344,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie, il manque 1478 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Puma est réussie ! Je ne sais pas ce qu'est devenue la collecte pour Kiki....

10.95 %
15 652 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens,

10.96 %
15 660 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles,

10.96 %
15 667 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

10.97 %
15 672 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mimine a disparu également......

11.60 %
33 935 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.60 %
33 944 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.60 %
33 951 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.61 %
33 957 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.61 %
33 966 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.61 %
33 974 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

11.61 %
33 978 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Trotro a échouée.....

18.11 %
31,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association ADADA,

18.11 %
31,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

18.11 %
31,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

18.12 %
31,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mamie et Onyx a échouée....

3.35 %
8,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Akou de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.39 %
24,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.40 %
24,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

3.30 %
7,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

15.44 %
37,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ursus de l'association Vivre Libre,

10.35 %
24,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.30 %
7,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sully de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.37 %
24,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

3.30 %
7,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

4.81 %
11,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A pas de Velours,

3.31 %
7,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.31 %
7,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Queen de l'association A pas de Velours,

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 50 chiens de l'association Remember Me en Roumanie est réussie !

1.53 %
45,82 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 187 chiens de l'association Asociatia Depind de Noi en Roumanie, il manque 4136 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Anya et Pipo est réussie !

22.26 %
31 823 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

22.29 %
31 843 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Nos Amis les Poilus à Quatre Pattes,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mimine et Prunelle est réussie !

15.31 %
44 791 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.31 %
44 787 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.31 %
44 801 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.31 %
44 811 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.32 %
44 815 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.32 %
44 822 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Pénélope est réussie !

23.66 %
41,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association ADADA,

23.67 %
41,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joker de l'association ADADA,

23.68 %
41,44 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association ADADA,

La collecte de nourritures pour Léa, Akou et Dolly est réussie !

6.29 %
15,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.89 %
28,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

56.57 %
135,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ursus de l'association Vivre Libre,

5.76 %
13,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir a collecte pour Sully de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.38 %
24,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

5.76 %
13,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A pas de Velours,

7.27 %
17,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.77 %
13,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.77 %
13,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Queen de l'association A pas de Velours,

5.77 %
13,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.77 %
13,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

5.77 %
13,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

36.32 %
1 089,64 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 187 chiens de l'association Asociatia Depind de Noi en Roumanie, il manque 2675 euros !

0.31 %
13,11 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Roumanie,


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Mimi et Rouquin est réussie !

29.12 %
41 613 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

3.08 %
4 402 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

3.08 %
4 407 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

3.09 %
4 411 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oscar est réussie !

33.80 %
98 904 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

24.29 %
71 058 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

24.29 %
71 068 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

24.29 %
71 083 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

24.30 %
71 095 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Titus, Joker et Junior est réussie !

1.65 %
2,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Flamm de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

1.65 %
2,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pâquerette de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

5.90 %
10,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marosa de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

1.66 %
2,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

1.66 %
2,91 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ursus, Bijou, Sia et Perle est réussie !

14.40 %
34,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sully de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

18.37 %
44,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pessy de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.48 %
5,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Patapouf de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.96 %
19,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.77 %
28,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A pas de Velours,

2.49 %
5,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.96 %
19,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.96 %
19,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Queen de l'association A pas de Velours,

2.49 %
5,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picabou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.95 %
19,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

32.75 %
78,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

2.50 %
6 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.96 %
19,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

2.51 %
6,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Totoro de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.51 %
6,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

2.51 %
6,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 187 chiens de l'association Asociatia Depind de Noi en Roumanie est réussie !

29.20 %
1 226,35 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Roumanie, il manque 4144 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30.71 %
43 881 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

5.10 %
7 293 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

5.11 %
7 304 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

5.12 %
7 318 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte de couvertures pour Isis est réussie !

26.06 %
76 260 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

26.07 %
76 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

26.07 %
76 299 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

26.08 %
76 327 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

4.09 %
7,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flamm de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

2.98 %
5,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pâquerette de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

5.92 %
10,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marosa de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

2.99 %
5,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

2.99 %
5,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sully et Pessy a échoué....

3.34 %
8,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patapouf de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.97 %
19,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Talis de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

11.80 %
28,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A pas de Velours,

3.34 %
8,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.96 %
19,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.97 %
19,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Queen de l'association A pas de Velours,

3.35 %
8,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picabou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

23.10 %
55,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

32.76 %
78,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

3.36 %
8,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.97 %
19,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

3.37 %
8,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Totoro de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.37 %
8,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

3.37 %
8,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

45.04 %
1 891,58 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Roumanie, il manque 3232 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Crocmou est réussie !

11.10 %
15 869 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Croq'Chats,

11.11 %
15 878 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien,

11.12 %
15 884 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte de couvertures pour Titou est réussie !

33.20 %
97 152 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

33.21 %
97 160 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

33.21 %
97 175 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Flamm est réussie !

7.38 %
12,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pâquerette de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

7.39 %
12,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Marosa de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

7.39 %
12,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

7.39 %
12,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

La collecte de nourritures pour Patapouf, Talis et Minette est réussie !

7.26 %
17,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepper de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.98 %
19,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pumba de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.99 %
19,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Queen de l'association A pas de Velours,

7.26 %
17,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Picabou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

23.11 %
55,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

32.78 %
78,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

7.27 %
17,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.98 %
19,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

7.27 %
17,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Totoro de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.28 %
17,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

7.28 %
17,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

La collecte pour les chiens de l'association Förderverein Podencorosa e. V. en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Grizou est réussie !

21.72
31 034 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tashi de l'association Chat Va Bien, 

21.74 %
31 063 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bounty est réussie !

44.33 %
129 756 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carly de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

44.35 %
129 779 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Pâquerette est réussie !

12.22 %
21,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marosa de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

12.22 %
21,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

12.22 %
21,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

La collecte de nourritures pour Queen et Pepper est réussie, celle pour Pumba a échouée.....

10.67 %
25,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picabou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

23.14 %
55,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association A pas de Velours,

32.87 %
78,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

10.67 %
25,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

10.67 %
25,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.68 %
25,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Totoro de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.68 %
25,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

10.68 %
25,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

9.41 %
225,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Tashi est réussie !

46.11 %
65 906 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouh de l'association Les Pattounes Libres,

La collecte de couvertures pour Carly est réussie !

60.05 %
175 700 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de granulés pour Marosa est réussie !

18.60 %
32,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

18.62 %
32,58 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mistigris, Picabou et Pacco est réussie !

14.68 %
35,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Apache de l'association A pas de Velours,

17.38 %
41,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi Chat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

14.69 %
35,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Totoro de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

14.70 %
35,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

14.70 %
35,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

29.18 %
700,43 kg e croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja en Serbie, il manque 3570 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nouh est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Pistache est réussie !

7.22 %
21 140 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Piano de l'association APATE,

7.23 %
21 158 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

7.24 %
21 180 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

La collecte de granulés pour Karthago est réussie !

26.18 %
45,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association Le Refuge d'Anna,

0.67 %
1,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.67 %
1,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.67 %
1,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.67 %
1,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.67 %
1,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.67 %
1,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.67 %
1,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.68 %
1,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

0.68 %
1,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Apache et Mimi Chat est réussie !

18.52 %
44,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Totoro de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

1.49 %
3,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

18.35 %
44,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

1.49 %
3,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

18.27 %
43,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

1.50 %
3,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gitan de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

1.50 %
3,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

1.50 %
3,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

1.51 %
3,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja en Serbie est réussie !

5.08 %
152,48 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociația Hăpluț și prietenii en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1.13 %
1 612 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.94 %
1 337 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.94 %
1 347 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nikki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

0.95 %
1 355 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Piano est réussie !

17.14 %
50 190 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Igor de l'association APATE,

17.16 %
50 218 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

La collecte de granulés pour Neoquito est réussie !

2.12 %
3,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.09 %
3,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.09 %
3,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.09 %
3,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.09 %
3,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.10 %
3,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.10 %
3,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.10 %
3,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

2.10 %
3,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Totoro est réussie !

7.64 %
18,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

18.62 %
44,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.80 %
16,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

19.82 %
47,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

6.17 %
14,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gitan de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

18.93 %
45,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

6.19 %
14,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

6.19 %
14,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

29.98 %
899,52 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociația Hăpluț și prietenii en Roumanie, il manque 2941 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Choco est réussie !

58.27 %
83 260 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.88 %
8 411 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nikki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

5.89 %
8 417 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Igor est réussie !

54.80 %
160 375 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association APATE,

La collecte de granulés pour Noisette est réussie !

7.89 %
13,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isabelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

6.03 %
10,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

3.80 %
6,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

3.80 %
6,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

3.80 %
6,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

8.62 %
15,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

3.81 %
6,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

3.81 %
6,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tigresse et Tigrée est réussie !

11.80 %
28,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

19.90 %
47,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

11.81 %
28,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gitan de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

56.84 %
136,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

13.18 %
31,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

11.83 %
28,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociația Hăpluț și prietenii en Roumanie est réussie !

4.80 %
96,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Pepsi est réussie !

15.11 %
21 604 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nikki de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

15.33 %
21 907 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Onyx est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Isabelle est réussie !

6.31 %
11,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

6.29 %
11,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

6.29 %
11,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

6.30 %
11,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

8.63 %
15,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

6.30 %
11,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

6.30 %
11,03 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tango et Louna est réussie !

20.87 %
50,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gitan de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

56.90 %
136,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

22.40 %
53,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

20.90 %
50,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

34.90 %
698,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Woofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine, il manque 2266 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Nikki est réussie !

27.82 %
39 755 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Capucine et Compagnie,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ursus est réussie !

7.56 %
22 130 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yukka de l'association Vivre Libre,

7.57 %
22 143 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons,

7.57 %
22 156 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons,

7.58 %
22 174 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Diego est réussie !

8.91 %
15,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tamira de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

10.78 %
18,87 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

8.91 %
15,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

8.91 %
15,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

8.91 %
15,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

8.91 %
15,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Câlin et Gitan est réussie !

2.82 %
6,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Warrior de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie,

3.97 %
9,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michka de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

58.59 %
140,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

2.82 %
6,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Masha de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

22.42 %
53,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

2.82 %
6,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

23.09 %
55,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

2.83 %
6,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tiblanc de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

2.84 %
6,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

2.84 %
6,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loute de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Woolly Wooofters - Fundraising for Dogs in Need en Macédoine est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Choupi est réussie !

0.02 %
35 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paquito de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

0.03 %
41 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

0.03 %
45 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lynette de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

0.03 %
49 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Yukka est réussie !

13.72 %
40 137 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons,

13.72 %
40 147 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons,

13.72 %
40 158 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Tamira a échouée....

11.60 %
20,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

11.57 %
20,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

11.57 %
20,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

11.57 %
20,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

11.57 %
20,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Plume, Warrior et Michka est réussie !

9.91 %
23,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Masha de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

22.59 %
54,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

6.14 %
14,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

23.10 %
55,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

6.14 %
14,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tiblanc de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6.14 %
14,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

6.15 %
14,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loute de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

12.03 %
361 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Paquito est réussie !

7.21 %
10 304 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Ecole du chat libre de Belle Ile en mer,

10.72 %
15 321 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lynette de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

7.22 %
10 319 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Prune est réussie !

23.16 %
67 778 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons,

23.17 %
67 806 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Sibelle est réussie !

15.21 %
26,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

14.53 %
25,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

14.53 %
25,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

14.54 %
25,44 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Masha et Gavroche est réussie !

11.55 %
27,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

26.97 %
64,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes,

21.47 %
51,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tiblanc de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

11.56 %
27,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

11.57 %
27,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loute de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

70.02 %
2 100,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 1260 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Chouquette est réussie !

15.87 %
22 680 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lynette de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

15.88 %
22 696 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chouquette est réussie !

41.52 %
121 559 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ouna2 de l'association Vivre Libre,

La collecte de granulés pour Molly est réussie !

18.58 %
32,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arezzo de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

18.58 %
32,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

18.59 %
32,53 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Scarlet, Tinette et Tigresse est réussie !

3.31 %
7,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kayla de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

17.23 %
41,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tidoux de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32,

21.50 %
51,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiblanc de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.32 %
7,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

11.76 %
28,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.33 %
7,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

11.76 %
28,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loute de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

3.34 %
8,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

3.34 %
8,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talion de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 110 chiens de l'association Associtia Axi Hope en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Lynette est réussie !

36.55 %
52 222 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Tribu de LOLA,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ouna2 est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Arezzo est réussie !

24.91 %
43,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elvis de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

24.92 %
43,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tiblanc, Tidoux et Kayla est réussie !

8.35 %
20,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

11.78 %
28,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

8.36 %
20,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

11.79 %
28,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Loute de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

8.66 %
20,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

8.38 %
20,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talion de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

24.54 %
1 227,04 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Lucky est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou est réussie !

10.73 %
31 401 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

10.75 %
31 449 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de granulés pour Elvis est réussie !

34.56 %
60,50 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirit de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe,

La collecte de nourritures pour Benji est Câline est réussie !

0.44 %
1,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hopp de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

13.09 %
31,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loute de l'association Les Chats de Pierrot,

13.12 %
31,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.35 %
0,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Snoopy de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

0.35 %
0,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

13.08 %
31,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.35 %
0,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

0.35 %
0,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ooma de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

13.07 %
31,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talion de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

0.36 %
0,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

0.36 %
0,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

37.97 %
91,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.36 %
0,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouli de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

0.36 %
0,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joye de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

0.36 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tarzan de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

0.37 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

0.37 %
0,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

64.91 %
3 245,45 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte au Maroc, il manque 2808 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Onyx est réussie !

29.91 %
87 554 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois,

La collecte de granulés pour Spirit est réussie !

4.41 %
7,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association Syrou,

3.79 %
6,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou,

3.79 %
6,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

3.80 %
6,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Syrou,

La collecte de nourritures pour Hoppe, Loute et Misha est réussie !

3.36 %
8,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

13.12 %
31,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

41.82 %
100,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snoopy de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.28 %
7,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

3.28 %
7,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ooma de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

13.08 %
31,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Talion de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

3.28 %
7,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.28 %
7,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

38.01 %
91,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

3.29 %
7,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouli de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

5.43 %
13,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joye de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.29 %
7,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tarzan de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.30 %
7,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.30 %
7,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

La collecte pour les 700 chiens de l'association LeCoeur sur le Patte au Maroc est réussie !

6.30 %
226,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 290 chiens de l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Félix et Karkane est réussie !

19.92 %
28 461 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Lezard,

19.92 %
28 470 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Croco de l'association Lezard,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lea est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Sirène est réussie !

10.65 %
18,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou,

13.60 %
23,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

10.65 %
18,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Syrou,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ulysse, Snoopy et Jazz est réussie !

11.07 %
26,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucas de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

11.08 %
26,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ooma de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

24.52 %
58,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Talion de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir,

7.39 %
17,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

7.39 %
17,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

38.05 %
91,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

7.40 %
17,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joye de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

7.40 %
17,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouli de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

7.40 %
17,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tarzan de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

7.40 %
17,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

7.40 %
17,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

17.21 %
619,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 290 chiens de l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 4173 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Gus et Croco est réussie !

0.96 %
1 370 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zeus de l'association Les Chats du 65,

0.50 %
713 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3  de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Les Chats du 65,

0.50 %
714 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Les Chats du 65,

0.50 %
718 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats du 65,

0.50 %
721 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Les Chats du 65,

La collecte de couvertures pour Maky est réussie !

9.50 %
27 827 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rigts Lauterbourg,

9.52 %
27 854 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rigts Lauterbourg,

La collecte de granulés pour Anaba est réussie !

19.85 %
34,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

19.86 %
34,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Syrou,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lucas, Ooma et Talion est réussie !

10.32 %
24,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,10.

10.33 %
24,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

38.11 %
91,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

10.33 %
24,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joye de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

10.33 %
24,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouli de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

10.33 %
24,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tarzan de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

10.33 %
24,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

10.34 %
24,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

46.13 %
1 660,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 290 chiens de l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 2716 euros !

0.55 %
27,46 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association de Mira et Anas au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15.91 %
22 727 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zeus de l'association Les Chats du 65,

2.83 %
4 037 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Les Chats du 65,

2.83 %
4 040 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Les Chats du 65,

2.83 %
4 042 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats du 65,

2.83 %
4 049 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Les Chats du 65,

19.63 %
57 443 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fasko de l'association Animal Rigts Lauterbourg,

19.64 %
57 464 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rigts Lauterbourg,

52.50 %
91,87 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Magique de l'association Syrou,

26.60 %
46,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Syrou,

14.86 %
35,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois,

14.86 %
35,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,10.

38.65 %
92,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

12.46 %
29,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Joye de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

12.46 %
29,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouli de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

12.46 %
29,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tarzan de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

12.46 %
29,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

12.46 %
29,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

53.79 %
1 936,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 290 chiens de l'association Asociatia Animal Shields en Roumanie, il manque 2329 euros !

2.69 %
134,31 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association de Mira et Anas au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Zeus est réussie !

4.98 %
7 120 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Les Chats du 65,

4.99 %
7 129 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Les Chats du 65,

9.22 %
13 176 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats du 65,

13.52 %
19 323 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Les Chats du 65,

La collecte de couvertures pour Fasko est réussie !

26.05 %
76 231 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Animal Rigts Lauterbourg,

La collecte de granulés pour Magique est réussie !

31.06 %
54,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Syrou,

La collecte de nourritures pour Eden, Coki et Tani est réussie !

13.76 %
33,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joye de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

13.76 %
33,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouli de l'association Les Amis de Michouette,

13.77 %
33,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tarzan de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

13.77 %
33,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

13.77 %
33,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 290 chiens de l'association Asociata Animal Shields en Roumanie est réussie !

4.84 %
242,03 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association de Mira et Anas au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Junior est réussie !

19.90 %
28 444 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Les Chats du 65,

19.91 %
28 454 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats du 65,

20.19 %
28 842 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Les Chats du 65,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mamie est réussie !

La collecte de granulés pour Tango est réussie !

10.76 %
18,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amélie de l'association A Petits Pas d'Amélie et Mélanie,

0.91 %
1,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Faline de l'association A Petits Pas d'Amélie et Mélanie,

0.92 %
1,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association A Petits Pas d'Amélie et Mélanie,

La collecte de nourritures pour Joye, Bicouli et Lucky est réussie !

3.92 %
9,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indy de l'association A pas de Velours,

5.88 %
14,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Minet de l'association Chats libres niçois,

13.86 %
33,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tarzan de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.93 %
9,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

3.93 %
9,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association A pas de Velours,

13.81 %
33,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.94 %
9,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Chats libres niçois,

13.82 %
33,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

3.94 %
9,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Chats libres niçois,

11.08 %
26,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association Chats libres niçois,

14.19 %
709,43 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association de Mira et Anas au Maroc, il manque 6865 euros !

3.89 %
140,16 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Papaye est réussie !

29.38 %
41 980 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats du 65,

29.39 %
41 990 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Les Chats du 65,

1.54 %
4 510 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Akou de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

1.22 %
3 583 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

5.78 %
16 913 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Coeur Animal,

1.23 %
3 604 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Coeur Animal,

2.24 %
6 544 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

1.24 %
3 627 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

La collecte de granulés pour Amélie est réussie !

7.73 %
13,54 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Faline de l'association A Petits Pas d'Amélie et Mélanie,

7.74 %
13,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association A Petits Pas d'Amélie et Mélanie,

La collecte de nourritures pour Indy, Gros Minet et Tarzan est réussie !

8.84 %
21,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Chats libres niçois,

8.84 %
21,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association A pas de Velours,

13.90 %
33,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trois Pattes de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

8.85 %
21,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Chats libres niçois,

13.87 %
33,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

8.85 %
21,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Chats libres niçois,

11.09 %
26,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association Chats libres niçois,

48.01 %
2 400,62 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association de Mira et Anas au Maroc, il manque 4160 euros !

9.55 %
343,71 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Noiraude est réussie !

44.72 %
63 913 cm3 de niche offertes
142 884 cm3 de niche nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Les Chats du 65,

La collecte de couvertures pour Akou est réussie !

8.85 %
25 890 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association L'Arche de Ploum,

8.78 %
25 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Coeur Animal,

8.78 %
25 695 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Coeur Animal,

8.79 %
25 709 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

8.79 %
25 716 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

La collecte de granulés pour Faline est réussie !

18.78 %
32,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélanie de l'association A Petits Pas d'Amélie et Mélanie,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimine, Murphy et Trois Pattes est réussie !

14.88 %
35,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir,

14.88 %
35,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Chats libres niçois,

14.88 %
35,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Chats libres niçois,

14.89 %
35,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association Chats libres niçois,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'association de Mira et Anas au Maroc est réussie !

17.35 %
624,65 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne,

3.95 %
71,11 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Association for the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte d'une niche pour Charly est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Pacco est réussie !

14.42 %
42 210 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Coeur Animal,

14.43 %
42 223 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Coeur Animal,

14.44 %
42 241 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Keops and Co,

14.44 %
42 252 cm2 de couvertures offertes
292 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Keops and Co,

La collecte de granulés pour Mélanie est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Ratatouille, Isis et Charlie est réussie !

3.57 %
8,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Orion 50,

3.58 %
8,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripon de l'association les Chats Libres de Saint Amand les Eaux,

15.30 %
36,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Chats libres niçois,

3.58 %
8,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blackie de l'association Orion 50,

15.28 %
36,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association Chats libres niçois,

3.59 %
8,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Hermès de l'association Orion 50,

3.59 %
8,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Orion 50,

48.77 %
1 755,75 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle für Tiere in Not e.V. en Allemagne, il manque 2582 euros !

7.22 %
130,04 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Association for the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie, il manque 3507 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Cléo est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Obama, Fripon, Blackie et Hermès est réussie !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 140 chiens handicapés de l'association Sammelstelle fü Tiere in Not e. V. en Allemagne et celle pour les chiens des rues de l'association Association for the protection of animals "BAK" en Serbie est réussie !

Le site est en maintenance depuis hier soir, les autres collectes sont interrompues....

----------


## aurore27

https://www.animalwebaction.com

Vous pouvez toujours cliquer sur les collectes car vos clics seront mis dans la réserve en attendant la réparation du site.

----------


## aurore27

clics faits

----------


## Ioko

Site en maintenance  ?

----------


## aurore27

> Site en maintenance  ?


 Oui Ioko, le site a eu un gros beug, l'année dernière ; depuis les collectes sont supendues mais les clics faits par les internautes permettent de les mettre en réserve pour quand le site sera de nouveau fonctionnel.

Clics faits

----------


## France34

C'est étonnant que le site soit en maintenance depuis autant de temps ; c'est fâcheux pour les associations qui ont besoin d'aide !

----------


## aurore27

*15 550 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pinatsou de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison

*8,74 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mathéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

*22,31 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison

*34,70 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*4 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pinatsou de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, est réussie !

*38 163 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polaire de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison

La collecte de granulés pour Mathéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, est réussie !

*1,69 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

Les collectes de nourritures pour Murphy de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison et Pepette de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure sont réussies !
*
9,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bart de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure,

*11,40 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir La collecte pour Busy de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

*627,46 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

*186 561 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polaire de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

*32,50 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine,

*40,53 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bart de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure,

*40,55 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Busy de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

*964,22 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*3 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Polaire de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison est réussie !

*93 088 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*243 100 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

40,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 162 euros !

51,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h19 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Busy de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 108 euros !

51,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h18 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bart de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure, il manque 108 euros !

1 058,12 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

125 204 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de granulés pour Héros de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, est réussie !

20,26 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Les collectes de nourritures pour Bart de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure et Busy de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, sont réussies !

2,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure,

2,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

1 253,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

161 835 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

38,42 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

18,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure,

21,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aramis de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

*1 679,29 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de couvertures pour Pirate de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, est réussie !

157 626 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir pour Cacahuète de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de granulés pour Hamlet de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, est réussie !

4,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de nourritures pour Berlioz de l'association Les Copains Félins à Roquemaure et Aramis de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, est réussie !

2,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlotte de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

2,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milo de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

1 910,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 1777 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

114,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cacahuète de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, est réussie !

29 959 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de nourritures pour Milo de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, est réussie !

85,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlotte de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

2 365,77 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h30 restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 1034 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Berlingot est réussie !

2,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

127 080 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de nourritures pour Charlotte est réussie !

1,40 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Niniche de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

1,42 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

1,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grincheux de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

1,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keri de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

1,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

624,40 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,34 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

212 538 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

37,37 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Niniche de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

44,24 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

26,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keri de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

27,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grincheux de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

117,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

960,75 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 4954 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
53 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boléro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 139 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Moustique est réussie !

13 164 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Babou de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tigrou est réussie !

80,41 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
49 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Niniche de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 114 euros !

153,37 sachets de viande offertes
288 sachets de viande nécessaires
48 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 77 euros !

111,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
47 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grincheux de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 74 euros !

145,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
46 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keri de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 54 euros !

*1 162,50 kg* de croquettes offertes
*4 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 4626 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Boléro est réussie !

10,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

87 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babou de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grincheux, Niniche, Léo et Keri est réussie !

28,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

110,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

1 645,55 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 3838 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour GTI de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

177 177 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babou de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

51,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

111,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mine de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

2 395,46 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 2616 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour GTI est réussie !

25,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Babou est réussie !

7 774 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Busy de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

La collecte de nourritures pour Caramel et Mine est réussie !

8,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Halloween de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

42,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

La collecte pour les 98 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Animals au Maroc, est réussie !

*117,73 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 400 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciolede l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

27 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Busy de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

120,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

121,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Halloween de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

403,87 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 3793 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Luciole est réussie !

8,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirko de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Busy est réussie !

47 867 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milo de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

La collecte de nourritures pour Peluche et Halloween est réussie !

4,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galiléo de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

4,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iado de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

4,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

1 562,52 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 1592 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirkode l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

88 434 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milo de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

25,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

25,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iado de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

41,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galiléo de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

1 930,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la décharge de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 893 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mirko est réussie !

36,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fakir de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Milo est réussie !

145 675 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keri de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

La collecte de nourritures pour Galiléo, Roméo et Iado est réussie !

0,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

0,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

0,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte  pour les chiens de la décharge de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje en Macédoine est réussie !

*196,39 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'Association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

118,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fakirde l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

201 253 cm2 de couvertures offertes
243 100 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keri de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

41,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

49,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Arche de Véra à Larchant,

54,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

1 340,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'Association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 2706 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fakir est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Keri est réussie !

28 044 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minette, Olaf et Pirate est réussie !

2,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tartugue de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

22,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybille de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

27,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

1 806,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'Association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 1945 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Trans-en-Provence,

33 662 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

24,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybille de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

45,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

72,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tartugue de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

2 192,33 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'Association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, il manque 1317 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Praline est réussie !

22,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joyce de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Caramel est réussie !

78 706 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tartugue, Minette et Sybille est réussie !

17,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunny de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

24,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Pattounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

25,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

73,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rowen de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'Association Comme Chiens et Chats au Maroc, est réussie !

119,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 146 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Joyce de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Trans-en-Provence,

95 343 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

40,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunny de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

90,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

120,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Pattounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

126,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rowen de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

447,36 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 146 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 4477 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Joyce est réussie !

3,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Berlioz est réussie !

115 698 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sunny, Rouquinou, Pépère et Rowen est réussie !

10,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

10,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

19,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulette de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

1 317,26 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 146 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 3244 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pepette est réussie !

1 372 cm2 de couvertures offertes
375 700 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

40,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

55,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulette de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

92,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

1 702,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 146 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie, il manque 2695 euros,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Belou est réussie !

493,55 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 19 chevaux de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue à Alloue,

75 916 cm2 de couvertures offertes
375 700 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimi, Boulette et Simba est réussie !

10,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

10,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calo de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

La collecte pour les 146 chiens de l'association Europe4strays en Roumanie est réussie !

91,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association  Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

698,80 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 19 chevaux de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue à Alloue, il manque 362 euros !

148 763 cm2 de couvertures offertes
375 700 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

49,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calo de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

49,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

384,99 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 4234 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour les 19 chevaux de l'association Alloue Equine Rescue à Alloue est réussie !

49,03 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Simba est réussie !

142 708 cm2 de couvertures offertes
375 700 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rowen de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de nourritures pour Max et Calo est réussie !

0,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Renato de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

0,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

4,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

998,57 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 2944 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

174 957 cm2 de couvertures offertes
375 700 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rowen de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

4,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

11,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

16,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

53,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Renato de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

1 242,82 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie, il manque 2431 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Grizou est réussie !

37,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rowen est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Guizmo, Titi, Renato, Toupette et Grizette est réussie !

4,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Florence de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

4,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octave de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

4,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baghera de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

115,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Morphine de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Udruenje za brigu o ivotinjama timočke krajine "BETA" en Serbie est réussie !

280,33 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de la fourrière de Diana ARON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

81,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

165 760 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Renato de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

10,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Florence de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

20,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octave de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

61,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baghera de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

180,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Morphine de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

640,69 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de la fourrière de Diana ARON en Roumanie, il manque 5055 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Harry est réussie !

52,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Renato est réussie !

60 718 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baghera de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de nourritures pour Florence, Octave, Baghera et Morphine est réussie !

0,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

0,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

12,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

229,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

2 180,31 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de la fourrière de Diana ARON en Roumanie, il manque 2868 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nanou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

171 982 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baghera de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

13,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

16,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

63,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

3 006,89 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 260 chiens de la fourrière de Diana ARON en Roumanie, il manque 1695 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nanou est réussie !

40,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galopa de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Baghera est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Rosie, Chanel, Moustache, Tipere et Romy est réussie !

20,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

40,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte pour les 260 chiens de la fourrière de Diana ARON en Roumanie est réussie !

135,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galopa de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Les clics pour les couvertures sont mis en réserve.

11,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association Gamelles de lEspoir 37 à La Croix-en-Touraine,

20,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

40,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dentelle de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

41,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

263,79 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie, il manque 4487 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Galopa est réussie !

74,62 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cabichon de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cosette de l'association Gamelles de lEspoir 37 à La Croix-en-Touraine a disparu..... La collecte de nourritures pour Dentelle, Lola et Rouquine est réussie !

7,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panisse de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

13,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

24,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malo de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

915,82 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie, il manque 3115 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

97,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cabichon de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

On continue de cliquer pour récolter des couvertures qui intégreront la réserve en attendant une demande d'une association ou d'un refuge.

31,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panisse de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

31,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

35,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

55,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malo de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

1 135,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie, il manque 2655 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cabichon est réussie !

28,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics pour la collecte de couvertures faits,

La collecte de nourritures pour Malo, Panisse, Milou et Minou est réussie !

11,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

12,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moïse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

14,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

33,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske en Serbie est réussie !

68,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association de Mira SHORAK ASSANTE DI CAPILLO en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Graziella de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour les couvertures,

14,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moïse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

16,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

34,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

41,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

243,33 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association de Mira SHORAK ASSANTE DI CAPILLO en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Graziella est réussie !

13,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la collecte de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Robin, Marcel, Moïse et Nala est réussie !

10,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

17,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hanuman de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

26,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

26,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malou de l'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

795,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association de Mira SHORAK ASSANTE DI CAPILLO en Macédoine, il manque 4189 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la collecte de couvertures,

11,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

27,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

27,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malou de l'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

34,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hanuman de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

855,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association de Mira SHORAK ASSANTE DI CAPILLO en Macédoine, il manque 4075 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics pour la collecte de couvertures faits,

17,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

62,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

88,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hanuman de l'association Ch'tatrap à Toulon,

98,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malou de l'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

1 152,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association de Mira SHORAK ASSANTE DI CAPILLO en Macédoine, il manque 3510 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jules est réussie ! 

Cliquez pour mettre des granulés en réserve, svp, pour une prochaine collecte,

Clics pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve faits,

La collecte pour Douce, Hanuman, Malou, César et Savannah est réussie !

15,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

17,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marius de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

33,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigro de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

134,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ange de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association de Mira SHORAK ASSANTE DI CAPILLO en Macédoine est réussie !

40,97 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 88 chiens de l'association "Hope" en Bosnie Herzegovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,14 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

47,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marius de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

51,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigro de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre de Berre l'Etang à BERRE L'ETANG,

80,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepito de l'associationPour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

159,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ange de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

273,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 88 chiens de l'association "Hope" en Bosnie Herzegovine, il manque 4802 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Peggy est réussie !

8,57 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

Clics faits pour la collecte de couvertures pour la réserve,

La collecte de nourritures pour Marius, Pepito, Tigro et Ange est réussie !

20,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

23,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

47,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

1 082,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 88 chiens de l'association "Hope" en Bosnie Herzegovine, il manque 3263 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,89 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

Clics faits pour la réserve de la collecte de couvertures,

34,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

42,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY

48,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

1 398,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 88 chiens de l'association "Hope" en Bosnie Herzegovine, il manque 2664 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mimi est réussie !

33,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quina de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

33,04 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noire de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Galinette a échoué.... Celles pour Jules et Timimi sont réussies !

29,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

29,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

32,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte pour les 88 chiens de l'association "Hope" en Bosnie Herzegovine est réussie !

66,83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens d'Ivana NIKOLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Noire et Quina est réussie !

27,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

13 238 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Fanny, Sam et Gribouille est réussie !

99,65 sachets de viande offertes
384 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aku de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

35,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amandine de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

43,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasha de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

1 142,25 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens d'Ivana NIKOLIC en Serbie, il manque 2642 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Neptune est réussie !

1,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiss Me de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Choupette est réussie !

16 700 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vani de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Aku, Sasha et Amandine est réussie !

13,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

34,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

43,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

55,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

La collecte pour les 42 chiens d'Ivana NIKOLIC en Serbie est réussie !

284,70 kg de croquettes offertes
2 340 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 57 chiens de l'association HATHI à Couëron,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiss Me de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

28 268 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vani de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

19,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

47,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

52,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

59,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

905,62 kg de croquettes offertes
2 340 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 57 chiens de l'association HATHI à Couëron,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kiss Me est réussie !

2,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Vani est réussie !

30 729 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Petit Maître, Pixel, Oslo et Garfield est réussie !

17,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobbi de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

52,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

92,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

La collecte pour les 57 chiens de l'association HATHI est réussie !

519,65 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de la fourrière de Florentina CIOACA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

40 092 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

24,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobbi de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

39,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

52,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

123,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

1 043,29 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de la fourrière de Florentina CIOACA en Roumanie, il manque 7039 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

50 725 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

47,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobbi de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

48,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

52,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

141,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

1 947,77 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de la fourrière de Florentina CIOACA en Roumanie, il manque 5755 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lola est réussie ! Cliquez pour en mettre dans la réserve, svp.

255 782 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de Grisette, les heures diront si elle a été réussi ou a échoué.....

42 313 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte de nourritures pour Bobbi, Tigrette et Arielle, les minutes diront si elle a réussi ou échoué..... La collecte pour Charlie est réussie !

10,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boubou de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

18,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

20,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

2 443,93 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de la fourrière de Florentina CIOACA en Roumanie, il manque 5050 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Grisette est réussie !

48 154 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Arielle a échoué, celles pour Bobbi et Tigrette sont réussies !

11,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boubou de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

18,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

20,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréode l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

2 548,37 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de la fourrière de Florentina CIOACA en Roumanie, il manque 4902 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

60 605 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2  de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

54,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

55,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association Chat Ami pour la Vie à GRAND-CROIX,

58,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boubou de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

193,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

3 344,65 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de la fourrière de Florentina CIOACA en Roumanie, il manque 3771 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Beauté est réussie !

0,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slicka de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Scarlet est réussie !

68 817 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemesys de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Boubou, Kenzo, Oréo, Garfield et Martin est réussie !

0,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

16,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

20,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

La collecte pour les 400 chiens de la fourrière de Florentina CIOACA en Roumanie est réussie !

234,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association  Axi Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slicka de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

80 194 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemesys de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

14,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

17,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

18,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paddy de l'association  Assist'Animaux à Le Luc,

29,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

1 135,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 3522 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Slicka est réussie !

28,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazie de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nemesys est réussie !

112 374 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de nourritures pour Blanchette, Tania, Paddy et Nougat est réussie !

17,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

17,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raoul de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

18,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

28,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

2 132,69 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association Axi Hope en Roumanie, il manque 2084 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Zazie est réussie !

67,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nala est réussie !

132 338 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de nourritures pour Raoul, Moustache, November et Arthur est réussie !

19,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

27,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alexia de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

28,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

77,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minoune de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

La collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association Axi Hope en Roumanie est réussie !

278,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

145 675 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

25,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

28,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alexia de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

29,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

78,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minoune de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

680,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2927 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

149 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

26,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

28,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alexia de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

37,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

78,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minoune de l'association Patte Blanche à Évin malmaison,

1 036,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne, il manque 2551 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ulysse est réussie !

11,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiss de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Savannah est réussie !

186 301 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minoune, Loulou, Gourmand et Alexia est réussie !

19,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

21,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

46,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

La collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Cambiando Miradas en Espagne est réussie !

76,09 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association de Fanny BELLE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiss de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

227 022 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

24,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

36,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

68,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association AmiCat à Douai,

705,10 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association de Fanny BELLE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiss de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

230 530 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

24,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

36,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

68,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouba de l'association AmiCat à Douai,


756,88 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association de Fanny BELLE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kiss et Ulysse est réussie !

*29,05 kg* de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ukraine de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minou est réussie ! 

Cliquez pour en stocker en réserve svp,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pupuce et Chanel est réussie ! Celle pour Bouba a échouée....

28,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

30,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poiluche de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

2 223,71 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association de Fanny BELLE au Maroc, il manque 2896 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ukraine de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars,

9 618 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

La collecte de nourritures pour Toufynette est réussie !

43,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

66,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poiluche de l'associationl'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

75,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gilbert de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc,

3 526,70 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association de Fanny BELLE au Maroc, il manque 772 euros !

105,46 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 3559 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ukraine est réussie !

53,40 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars,

24 477 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

La collecte de nourritures pour Louna, Poiluche et Gilbert est réussie !

32,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Delta de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

32,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc,

71,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association de Fanny BELLE au Maroc est réussie !

162,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 3442 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

86,77 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars,

56 004 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

39,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Delta de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

40,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc,

75,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

386,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 2969 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

99,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars, il manque 92 euros !

115 176 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix, il manque 109 euros !

60,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Delta de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS, il manque 103 euros !

90,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 86 euros !

107,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc, il manque 76 euros !

1 111,67 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie, il manque 1446 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fanny est réussie !

95,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Follow Me de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Peno est réussie !

76 558 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

La collecte de nourritures pour Perle, Titi et Delta est réussie !

45,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eon de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

51,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

58,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 96 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" en Serbie est réussie !

164,81 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la rue de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

110,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Follow Me de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars,

97 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

55,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eon de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

57,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

65,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

245,72 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la rue de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

113,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Follow Me de l'association Arche & Relais 21 à Thouars,

104 081 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

56,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eon de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

58,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

66,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mounette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

318,31 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la rue de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger au Maroc, il manque 7632 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Follow Me est réussie !

10,69 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gamelle est réussie !

151 673 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamyli de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

La collecte de nourritures pour Eon, Hermine et Mounette est réussie !

0,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemesys de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

64,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

64,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

64,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

1 275,28 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la rue de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger au Maroc, il manque 6072 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,14 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

243 954 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamyli de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

38,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemesys de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

65,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

73,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nouméa de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

77,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association l'Ecole du Chat Libre à POITIERS,

2 204,07 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de la rue de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger au Maroc, il manque 4558 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,77 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mamyli est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Nemesys, Max, Nouméa et Minette est réussie !

7,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

7,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

7,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens de la rue de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune à Tanger au Maroc est réussie !

140,82 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 255 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,66 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

Pas de collecte en cours pour les couvertures, pensez à cliquez pour la réserve svp.

16,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

16,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

29,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

645,45 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 255 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,39 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

16,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

16,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

29,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

725,76 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 255 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 4934 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Une erreur technique est en cours sur le site, on ne peut plus cliquer pour les collectes pour le moment.

----------


## aurore27

144,88 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

30 674 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tigrette, Charly et Choupette est réussie !

24,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

38,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

97,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

1 756,82 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 255 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 3470 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

176,56 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 989 euros !

81 275 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

49,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

50,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

101,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

2 301,80 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 255 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 2696 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

287,39 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 856 euros !

84 296 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

63,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

95,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

102,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

2 447,71 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 255 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 2489 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

323,01 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 813 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Grisette est réussie !

96 875 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Scarlet, Grisette et Nino a échoué.....

48,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vani de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

48,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calliopée de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

48,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 255 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie est réussie !

99,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 207 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog à CHASSIEU,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

348,93 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 782 euros !

119 159 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

54,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

54,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calliopée de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

62,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vani del'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

247,46 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 207 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog à CHASSIEU,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

354,90 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 775 euros !

136 243 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

63,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vani de l'association La Patte de l'Espoir à CREHANGE,

63,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calliopée de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

63,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

363,57 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 207 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog à CHASSIEU, il manque 4282 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour les 21 chevaux de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey est réussie !

6,84 kg de granulés offerts
275 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eric de l'association K - nelle à ADISSAN,

La collecte de couvertures pour Choupette est réussie ! Cliquez pour les collectes à venir,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grizette, Vani et Calliopée est réussie !

1,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baloo de l'association Protection Animale Berroise à Berre-l'Etang,

2,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jah de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

106,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monsieur Tom de l'association CATS à ST LAURENT DE CERIS,

982,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 207 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog à CHASSIEU, il manque 2977 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,85 kg de granulés offerts
275 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eric de l'association K-nelle à ADISSAN,

264 688 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassos de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Baloo, Bobbie et Monsieur Tom est réussie !

194,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jah de l'association Protection Animale Berroise à Berre-l'Etang,

1 238,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 207 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog à CHASSIEU, il manque 2439 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,85 kg de granulés offerts
275 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eric de l'association K-nelle à ADISSAN,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cassos est réussie !

43 719 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Easy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Jah est réussie !

27,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mabel de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

28,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zyon de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

1 888,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
40 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 207 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog à CHASSIEU, il manque 1086 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

96,92 kg de granulés offerts
275 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eric de l'association K-nelle à ADISSAN,

71 668 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Easy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

10,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

33,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zyon de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

184,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mabel de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 207 chiens de l'association Nobody's Dog à CHASSIEU est réussie !

229,75 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

130,16 kg de granulés offerts
275 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eric de l'association K-nelle à ADISSAN,

279 627 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Easy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mabel est réussie !

32,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

71,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zyon de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

664,73 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4169 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

166,36 kg de granulés offerts
275 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eric de l'association K-nelle à ADISSAN,

303 675 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Easy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

110,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zyon de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

114,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

1 155,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3472 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Eric est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Easy est réussie !

134 178 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minimoy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

La collecte de nourritures pour Félix et Zyon est réussie !

28,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Protection Animale Berroise à Berre-l'Etang,

28,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

33,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caro de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

49,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom et Ramza de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

1 504,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2976 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Pas de collecte en cours pour un refuge pour les granulés, cliquez pour la réserve,

160 245 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minimoy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

44,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

52,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Protection Animale Berroise à Berre-l'Etang,

76,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caro de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

119,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom et Ramza de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

1 634,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2792 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

161 970 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minimoy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

70,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Protection Animale Berroise à Berre-l'Etang,

93,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caro de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

115,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

119,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom et Ramza de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

1 780,40 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2584 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

258 044 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1 h 27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minimoy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier, il manque 37 euros !

84,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1 h 26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Protection Animale Berroise à Berre-l'Etang, il manque 89 euros !

115,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1 h 25 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Caro de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 71 euros !

116,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1 h 23 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 71 euros !

156,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1 h 23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom et Ramza de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY, il manque 51 euros !

2 273,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1 h 22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 1884 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minimoy est réussie !

199 942 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlin de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

La collecte de nourritures pour Noiraude, Caro, Aya, Tom et Ramza est réussie !

29,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Roux de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin,

29,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

33,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tetris de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 287 chiens de l'association Refuge Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

82,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,08 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Câlin est réussie !

11 879 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Masto de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Roux de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin,

39,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

145,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tetris de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

244,07 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 4768 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lucky est réussie !

11,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

63 995 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Masto de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

69,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 h 27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Roux de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin, il manque 98 euros !

86,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 h 26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Puma de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 88 euros !

162,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 h 24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tetris de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY, il manque 48 euros !

880,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 3862 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

67 347 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Masto de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gros Roux, Puma et Tetris est réussie !

10,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ninon de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

46,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kanza de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

71,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin,

187,95 sachets de viande offertes
336 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin,

1 011,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 3676 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

112 497 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Masto de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

30,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ninon de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

74,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin,

102,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kanza de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

223,78 sachets de viande offertes
336 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin,

1 125,01 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 3515 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

120 464 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Masto de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rouquin est réussie !

42,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ninon de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

75,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin,

106,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kanza de l'association Société Coup de Patte à LE GRAND QUEVILLY,

1 287,64 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 3284 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 135 euros !

217 487 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Masto de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse, il manque 58 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Kanza est réussie !

114,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Chats Erraa.c.e.rnts à Ronchin, il manque 72 euros !

121,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ninon de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer, il manque 68 euros !

2 017,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 2253 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bella est réussie !

31,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perla de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Masto est réussie !

84 666 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shyana de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lila et Ninon est réussie !

0,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lobo de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

3,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angel de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

46,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie est réussie !

2,12 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perlade l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

141 950 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shyana de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

15,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lobo de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

25,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angel de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

37,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Albator de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

47,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

330,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Perla est réussie !

39,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleurette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Shyana est réussie !

233 230 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toxo de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lobo, Angel, Albator et Hermine est réussie !

12,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colleen de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

22,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sandro de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

33,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

1 397,21 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3128 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleurette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

327 188 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toxo de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

38,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

53,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colleen de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

55,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sandro de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

1 900,10 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2414 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,91 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleurette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Toxo est réussie ! Cliquez pour la réserve,

39,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

53,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colleen de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

56,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sandro de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

1 956,82 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2334 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fleurette est réussie !

75,94 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

4 512 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Colleen et Sandro est réussie !

67,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer, il manque 99 euros !

2 409,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 1690 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

7 055 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

95,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
49 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer, il manque 83 euros !

2 566,03 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
47 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 1469 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

98,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

54 192 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Diego et Crevette est réussie !

24,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

24,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

30,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alexander de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

La collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

123,03 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

115,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Plume est réussie !

92 506 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte de nourritures pour Caramel et Hadès est réussie !

44,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamyli de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

51,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

58,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

72,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alexander de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

700,87 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie, il manque 4969 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

120,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 66 euros !

250 626 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse, il manque 41 euros !

70,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 97 euros !

113,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamyli de l'association Lezard à carhaix, il manque 73 euros !

115,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer, il manque 72 euros !

177,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alexander de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze, il manque 38 euros !

1 120,08 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie, il manque 4374 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lady est réussie !

33,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bob de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Roc est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Mamyli, Nala, Chaussette et Alexander est réussie !

39,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

81,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jafar de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

1 186,67 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie, il manque 4279 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,29 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bob de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

17,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronronette de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

46,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

85,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jafar de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

1 293,76 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie, il manque 4127 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bob de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Pas de collecte de couvertures en ce moment, cliquez pour en mettre en réserve, svp,

La collecte de nourritures pour Jafar est réussie !

49,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

107,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronronette de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

1 690,38 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie, il manque 3564 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bob de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures

66,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association Chat Suffit à Montmartin sur mer,

118,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronronette de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

2 224,76 kg de croquettes offertes
4 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie, il manque 2805 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bob est réussie !

48,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marilyn de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Berlioz et Ronronette est réussie !

10,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harold de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

63,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vara de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

La collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy qui aide le refuge de Lulian en Roumanie est réussie !

28,75 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 51 chiens de Monica GHEORGHITA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marilyn de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

0,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

9,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bandit de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

11,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harold de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

67,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vara de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

113,80 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 51 chiens de Monica GHEORGHITA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Marilyn est réussie !

60,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour les couvertures,

18,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bandit de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

20,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harold de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

23,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

103,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vara de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze,

676,79 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 51 chiens de Monica GHEORGHITA en Roumanie, il manque 1600 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,50 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

56,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse, il manque 105 euros !

69,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harold de l'association Lezard à carhaix, il manque 98 euros !

94,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bandit de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 83 euros !

177,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vara de l'association Galgos New Life à Meze, il manque 39 euros !

1 258,81 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 51 chiens de Monica GHEORGHITA en Roumanie, il manque 769 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grisette, Bandit, Harold et Vara est réussie !

13,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

18,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

23,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tabitha et Mia de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

La collecte pour les 51 chiens de Monica GHEORGHITA en Roumanie est réussie !

29,93 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

5,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Easy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

15,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

*23,84 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*15 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tabitha et Mia de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

36,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

148,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

106,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

24,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tabitha et Mia de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

24,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

27,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Easy de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

36,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

304,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie, il manque 4743 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pixel est réussie !

6 671 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

La collecte de nourritures pour Gamelle, Tabitha et Mia, Easy, Choupette est réussie !

29,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

50,11 sachets de viande offertes
336 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

140,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

860,63 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie, il manque 3685 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

21 428 cm2 de couvertures offertes 
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussirla collecte pour Caramel de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

15,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sid, Harry, Sophia de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

31,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

85,66 sachets de viande offertes
336 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

144,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

1 024,66 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie, il manque 3374 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

38 069 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

32,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

90,16 sachets de viande offertes
336 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

*120,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sid, Harry, Sophia de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

144,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

1 092,10 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg e croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie, il manque 3246 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

166 330 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
42 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 83 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Sam est réussie !

109,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
40 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peno de l'association Lezard à carhaix, il manque 75 euros !

152,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
39 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 50 euros !

155,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
38 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sid, Harry, Sophia de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 49 euros !

1 864,72 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
37 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie, il manque 1778 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Caramel est réussie !

58 872 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires 
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sid, Harry, Sophia, Melba et Peno est réussie !

44,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour La Momo de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

50,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquette de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

La collecte  pour les 170 chiens de la fourrière de Preslica gérée par l'association SOS Dogs Nederland en Bosnie est réussie !

415,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg e croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 45 chiens de l'association L'Auberge des 4 Pattes à Villeneuve de duras,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

81 636 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

10,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwendie de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

10,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

50,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour La Momo de l'association Lezard à carhaix,,

51,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquette de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

781,13 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 45 chiens de l'association L'Auberge des 4 Pattes à Villeneuve de duras,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

86 637 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

14,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwendie de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

17,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

68,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour La Momo de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

69,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquette de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

939,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 45 chiens de l'association L'Auberge des 4 Pattes à Villeneuve de duras, il manque 1892 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réservé de granulés,

92 314 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

19,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwendie de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

68,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour La Momo de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

73,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

78,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquette de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

1 162,79 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 45 chiens de l'association L'Auberge des 4 Pattes à Villeneuve de duras, il manque 1546 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Crevette est réussie !

113 271 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

La collecte de nourritures pour La Momo, Gwendie, Coquette et Réglisse est réussie !

9,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouni de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

50,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

50,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 45 chiens de l'association L'Auberge des 4 Pattes à Villeneuve de duras est réussie !

23,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

150 660 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

20,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouni de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

51,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Animaux à Toulouse,

54,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

86,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

117,01 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

206 826 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

39,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouni de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

63,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse,

54,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Lezard à carhaix,

95,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

497,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie, il manque 4405 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

248 029 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
27 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 42 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Arthur est réussie !

95,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
26 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bicouni de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 83 euros !

106,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
25 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Lezard à carhaix, il manque 77 euros !

215,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
24 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roc de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse, il manque 15 euros !

890,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie, il manque 3848 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Melba est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Bicouni, Roc et Blanchette est réussie !

928,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie, il manque 3794 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la collecte de granulés,

Clics faits pour la collecte de couvertures,

14,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

24,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse,

1 162,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie, il manque 3462 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

36,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

54,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse,

1 574,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie, il manque 2877 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

Clics faits pour la réserve de couvertures,

107,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
44 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse, il manque 81 euros !

110,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
43 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cani de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 74 euros !

2 112,06 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
42 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie, il manque 2138 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

23 748 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octavia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

La collecte de nourritures pour Plume, Cani et Masto est réussie !

26,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

32,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

99,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bastien de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 600 chiens de l'association "Mariuta" en Roumanie est réussie !

195,45 kg de croquettes offertes
1 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens des rues de l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

81 423 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octavia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

40,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

44,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

108,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bastien de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

405,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens des rues de l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2299 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

156 805 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
38 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octavia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois, il manque 88 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Bastien est réussie !

106,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
37 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois, il manque 76 euros !

109,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
36 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Fée de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet, il manque 75 euros !

900 kg de croquettes offertes
1 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
34 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens des rues de l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 1286 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Octavia est réussie !

51 319 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minette et Petite Fée est réussie !

10,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

18,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

90,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shyana de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 100 chiens des rues de l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie est réussie !

66,81 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la collecte de granulés,

57 104 cm2de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

14,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

18,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

90,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shyana de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse,

72,32 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

65 754 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

19,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

33,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

91,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shyana de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse,

210,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

69 405 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

20,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

34,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

91,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shyana de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse,

1 022,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine, il manque 2618 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clics faits pour la réserve de granulés,

76 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois, il manque 128 euros !

34,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 118 euros !

38,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois, il manque 116 euros !

109,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shyana de l'association Le Resto des Zanimaux à Toulouse, il manque 80 euros !

1 278,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine, il manque 2131 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Floride de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kira est réussie !

70 627 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lunia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

La collecte de nourritures pour Tonin, Lena et Shyana est réussie !

27,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouloud de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

33,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octavia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

42,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toxo de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

1 345,38 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine, il manque 2004 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Floride de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

72 221 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lunia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

34,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octavia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

37,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouloud de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

42,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toxo de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

1 370,42 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine, il manque 1957 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Floride de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

75 044 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lunia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

37,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouloud de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

43,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Octavia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

44,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toxo de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

La collecte pour les chiens de rues de l'association Association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните en Macédoine est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Floride est réussie !

7,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odéon de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lunia est réussie !

38 310 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anubis de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mouloud, Octavia et Toxo est réussie !

24,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cathy de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

56,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

81,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassos de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

57,46 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 62 chiens du refuge de Carmina à Budapest en Roumanie, il manque 3317 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odéon de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

85 428 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anubis de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

31,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cathy de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

68,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

90,78 sachets de viande offertes
 240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassos de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

147,05 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 62 chiens du refuge de Carmina à Budapest en Roumanie, il manque 3200 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odéon de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

104 487 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anubis de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

36,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cathy de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

68,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

91,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassos de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

346,92 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 62 chiens du refuge de Carmina à Budapest en Roumanie, il manque 2916 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odéon de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

134 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anubis de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

50,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cathy de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

81,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kira de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

144,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassos de l'association Le Resto des Zanimos à Toulouse,

1 352,66 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 62 chiens du refuge de Carmina à Budapest en Roumanie, il manque 1488 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Odéon est réussie !

9,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Anubis est réussie !

39 492 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaina de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cathy, Kira et Cassos est réussie !

37,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lunia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

37,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquillette de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

40,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbara de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 62 chiens du refuge de Carmina à Budapest en Roumanie est réussie !

135,23 kg de croquettes offertes
3 840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,87 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

52 084 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaina de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

45,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lunia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

45,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquillette de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

51,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbara de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

491,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

66 366,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaina de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

50,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lunia de l'association Paroles de Chats à coussay les bois,

52,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbara de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

57,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquillette de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

833,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 4270 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cracotte est réussie !

20,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mattéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Shaina est réussie !

66 501,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Microbe de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lunia, Coquillette et Barbara est réussie !

59,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

71,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sisty de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

1 180,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 3777 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,54 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mattéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

76 443,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Microbe de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

26,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

72,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

107,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sisty de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

1 454,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 3389 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mattéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

85 649,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Microbe de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

38,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

73,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

107,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sisty de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

1 639,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 3125 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mattéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 141 euros !

137 255 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Microbe de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 126 euros !

77,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 93 euros !

89,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h19 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer, il manque 86 euros !

132,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sisty de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet, il manque 62 euros !

2 085,31 kg de croquettes offertes
3 840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 2497 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mattéo est réussie !

28,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiffany de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Microbe est réussie !

112 742,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yuka de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Agathe, Blanco et Sisty est réussie !

71,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

80,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 428 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion est réussie !

8,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiffany de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

140 789,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yuka de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

51,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessica de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

72,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

81,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

132,58 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiffany de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

145 076,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yuka de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

51,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessica de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

72,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet,

81,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer,

178,15 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 4292 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiffany de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 141 euros !

169 847 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yuka de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 106 euros !

79,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à st jeannet, il manque 92 euros !

86,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h22 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jessica de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 88 euros !

93,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur Mer, il manque 84 euros !

893,94 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 3275 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

115,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
00 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiffany de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 69 euros !

35,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Yuka est réussie !

159 943,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jibella de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimi, Jessica est réussie !

16,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1 130,29 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 2950 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tiffany est réussie !

45,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

189 136 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jibella de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Raisin a échouée.....

3,41 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou  de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

13,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jody de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

24,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1 369,21 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 2600 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

191 884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jibella de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

9,33 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

14,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jody de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

24,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1 435,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 2506 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,77 kg de granulés offerts
*175 kg* de granulés nécessaires
*48 min* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 132 euros !

286 437 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
46 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jibella de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 36 euros !

43,36 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
44 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocmou de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans, il manque 85 euros !

56,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
43 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 105 euros !

63,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
42 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jody de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 101 euros !

1 863,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
41 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 1898 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Polka est réussie !

68,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Jibella est réussie !

231 999,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nancy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Crocmou, Jody et Rita est réussie !

*12,72 sachets* de viande offertes
*192 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*23 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

29,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pakita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

55,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou, Lulu, Lucile de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 220 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie est réussie !

0,55 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 36 chiens de l'association LINA à Coka en Serbie, il manque 2519 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

74,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

253 503,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nancy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

32,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pakita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

33,02 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

56,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou, Lulu, Lucile de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

151,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 36 chiens de l'association LINA à Coka en Serbie, il manque 2202 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,26 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

264 409 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nancy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

42,33 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

53,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pakita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

65,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou, Lulu, Lucile de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

303,32 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiens de l'association LINA à Coka en Serbie, il manque 1856 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

89,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

282 964 cm2 de couvertures offertes
345 800 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nancy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

73,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou, Lulu, Lucile de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

75,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pakita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

70,90 sachets de viande offertes 
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

642,79 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiens de l'association LINA à Coka en Serbie, il manque 1171 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Reno est réussie !

60,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duendé de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nancy est réussie !

177 156,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paco de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ambre, Pakita, Loulou, Lulu et Lucile est réussie !

35,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

35,53 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Felyman de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

54,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 35 chiens de l'association LINA à Coka en Serbie est réussie !

77,67 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duendé de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

189 350 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paco de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

49,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

43 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Felyman de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

58,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

159,49 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,54 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duendé de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

215 916 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paco de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

60,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

62,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

64 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Felyman de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

302,18 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie, il manque 4115 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duendé de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

257 295,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paco de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

71,41 sachets de viande offertes
192 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Felyman de l'association Chatssociation71 à Louhans,

107,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

123,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

669,10 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie, il manque 3594 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Duendé et Noisette est réussie !

84,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Paco est réussie !

231 055 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauty de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de nourritures pour Felyman, Rosie, Minette est réussie !

0,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifine de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

3,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

75,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crochette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

1 467,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie, il manque 2461 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

265 669,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauty de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

13,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifine de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

13,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

79,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crochette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

1 596,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie, il manque 2277 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

290 963 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauty de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

23,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifine de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

23,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

83,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crochette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

1 718,95 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie, il manque 2104 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

109,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

342 451,50 cm2 de couvertures offertes
425 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauty de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 50 euros !

71,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 97 euros !

71,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifine de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE, il manque 96 euros !

101,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crochette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 79 euros !

2 120,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie, il manque 1533 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

117,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Beauty est réussie !

21 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessica de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Fifine, Lucky et Crochette est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 450 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena SANDOIU en Roumanie est réussie !

64,29 kg de croquettes offertes
2 560 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 66 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

133,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

9 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessica de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

14,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copain de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

15,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

20,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacino de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

341,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 560 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 66 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3151 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

151,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

20 793 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessica de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

24,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copain de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

27,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacino de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

*703,69 kg* de croquettes offertes
*2 560 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*7 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 66 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 2636 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Berlingot est réussie !

135 596 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessica de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 98 euros !

69,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copain de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 98 euros !

69,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacino de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE, il manque 97 euros !

79,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 92 euros !

1 315 kg de croquettes offertes
2 560 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h04 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 66 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 1768 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Jessica est réussie !

24 235 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Copain, Pacino et Petit Coeur est réussie !

0,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

0,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Birman de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

3,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missouri de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

La collecte pour les 66 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orastie en Roumanie est réussie !

71,76 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

38 146 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

4,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missouri de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

21,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Birman de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

21,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

253,99 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

54 848 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

22,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Birman de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

22,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

22,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missouri de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

923,30 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

84 941 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 124 euros !

27,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 122 euros !

29,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Birman de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 120 euros !

30,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missouri de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE, il manque 120 euros !

1 368,70 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rita est réussie !

65 117 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pakita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Birman, Prince et Missouri est réussie !

2,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Natalia de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

4,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

10,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

1 496,89 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

84 113 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pakitade l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

8,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Natalia de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

8,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

10,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

1 725,64 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

101 181 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pakita de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

18,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

21,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Natalia de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

46,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

1 888,69 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 6695 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pakita est réussie !

130 291 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Natalia, Ulysse et Mimi est réussie !

7,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

9,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte de Nardia de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

19,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daphné de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

2 758,47 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 5284 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

189 828 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

19,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte de Nardia de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

26,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daphné de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

*29,19 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*11 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

3 211,55 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 4546 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

200 382 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

20,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte de Nardia de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

26,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daphné de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

29,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

257,15 sachets de viande offertes
1 872 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 921 euros !

3 395,13 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 4246 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

237 148 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 48 euros !

46,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 111 euros !

367,03 sachets de viande offertes
1 872 sachets de viande nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 868 euros !

47,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte de Nardia de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE, il manque 110 euros !

55,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h08 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Daphné de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 106 euros !

4 443,27 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 2538 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rosie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nardia, Kiki et Daphné est réussie !

447,33 sachets de viande offertes
1 872 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 813 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc est réussie !

40,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## myrtille12

fait !

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

577,56 sachets de viande offertes
1 872 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 738 euros !

275,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

639,58 sachets de viande offertes
1 872 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 703 euros !

353,76 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc, il manque 5129 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

12 305 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de nourritures pour les 200 chats et Câlinou est réussie !

15,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

18,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

19,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Era de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

986,37 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc, il manque 4098 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

37 868 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

21,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Era de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

23,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

23,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

1 231,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc, il manque 3698 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

46 653 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

27,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

29,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Era de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

32,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

1 371,25 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc, il manque 3470 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

62 775 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 135 euros !

33,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 118 euros !

33,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Era de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 118 euros !

36,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE, il manque 117 euros !

1 954,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc, il manque 2519 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Poupette est réussie !

80 886 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir  la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pénélope, Era et Domino est réussie !

20,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Inès de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

24,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaillou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

37,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raoul de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 59 chiens de l'association Youmn pour la Protection des Animaux à Assilha au Maroc est réussie !

0,07 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

264 125 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Les chats de Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

24,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Inès de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

27,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaillou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

41,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raoul de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

160,50 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 6259 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Crevette est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

33,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaillou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

37,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Inès de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

49,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raoul de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

540,17 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 5642 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

72,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Inès de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 96 euros !

95,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raoul de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE, il manque 83 euros !

114,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaillou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 72 euros !

852,16 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 5131 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

Le temps est écoulé pour la collecte pour Canaillou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de nourritures pour Inès et Raoul est réussie !

31,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ostie de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

78,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

928,26 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 5007 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Canaillou est réussie !

32,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ostie de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

78,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

962,82 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 4951 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

55,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ostie de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

78,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

1 217,98 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 4535 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

81,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ostie de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

103,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

1 386,36 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 4261 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

91,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ostie de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

104,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

1 576,72 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 3950 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

126,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
39 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ostie de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

126,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
38 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

2 215,84 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
37 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc, il manque 2911 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ostie et Catchou est réussie !

39,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

41,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

48,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association d'Anas et Mira au Maroc est réussie !

100,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

2 764 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir  la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

47,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

49,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

51,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

309,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie, il manque 4672 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

5 796 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

50,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

51,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

65,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolo de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

619,75 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie, il manque 4234 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

13 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lolo, Oscar et Siam est réussie !

47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

47,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

47,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nystagmus de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

772,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie, il manque 4015 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

18 949 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

56,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

59,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nystagmus de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

60,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

877,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie, il manque 3866 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

20 488 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

57,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

59,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nystagmus de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

61,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

888,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie, il manque 3851 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

24 909 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

60,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nystagmus de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

61,44 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

68,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

1 033,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie, il manque 3645 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

29 754 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

61,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

68,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

69,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nystagmus de l'association Les Pattounes Libres à VEAUCHE,

1 233,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie, il manque 3362 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Grizounette est réussie !

31 994 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grizou, Ebène et Nystagmus est réussie !

8,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy et Rouquin de l'association AACE à La Baule,

68,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

77,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

La collecte pour les 117 chiens de l'association Viata à CRAIOVA en Roumanie est réussie !

20,26 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

37 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

19,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy et Rouquin de l'association AACE à La Baule,

72,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

77,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

93,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

41 829 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

43,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy et Rouquin de l'association AACE à La Baule,

72,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

86,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

204,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine, il manque 4172 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

70 406 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

87,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

93,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy et Rouquin de l'association AACE à La Baule,

97,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Les Amis de Nala à Fouquières-Les-Lens,

411,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine, il manque 3779 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Capucine est réussie !

60 762 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Romy et Rouquin, Lola et Rasta est réussie !

33,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchka de l'association AACE à La Baule,

60,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rebelle de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

518,94 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine, il manque 3577 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

76 105 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER,

38,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchka de l'association AACE à La Baule,

60,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rebelle de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

631,37 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine, il manque 3361 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

79 545 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

38,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchka de l'association AACE à La Baule,

38,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER,

60,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rebelle de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

838,75 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine, il manque 2967 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

86 025 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

40,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER,

48,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchka de l'association AACE à La Baule,

61,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rebelle de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

932,28 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine, il manque 2789 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rufus est réussie !

32,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Demeter de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Loupiot est réussie !

97 085 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Minouchka, Lionne et Rebelle est réussie !

15,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER,

55,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacha, Zora et Zaya de l'association AACE à La Baule,

La collecte de croquettes pour la centaine de chiens des rues de l'association Animal World Struga en Macédoine est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Demeter de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

114 954 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

20,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

29,52 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER,

65,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacha, Zora et Zaya de l'association AACE à La Baule,

156,54 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Demeter de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

119 937 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

24,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

29,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER,

65,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacha, Zora et Zaya de l'association AACE à La Baule,

228,82 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

98,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Demeter de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 97 euros !

145 241 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 94 euros !

55,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raisin de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER, il manque 106 euros !

64,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 100 euros !

75,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacha, Zora et Zaya de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 95 euros !

597,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc, il manque 3916 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Demeter est réussie !

6,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Narnia est réussie !

174 549 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Raisin est réussie ! Celles pour  Noa, Pacha, Zora et Zaya a échoué....

18,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

22,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Navi de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

69,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association AACE à La Baule,

712,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc, il manque 3729 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

212 870 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

27,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

27,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Navi de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

73,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association AACE à La Baule,

873,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc, il manque 3467 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

239 533 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

28,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

28,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Navi de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

100,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association AACE à La Baule,

971,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc, il manque 3307 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

251 802 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

38,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Navi de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

50,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

103,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association AACE à La Baule,

1 044,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc, il manque 3188 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,77 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 176 euros !

260 701 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 36 euros !

46,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Navi de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 111 euros !

53,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 107 euros !

139,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 58 euros !

1 158,20 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé au Maroc, il manque 3003 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Luna est réussie !

La collecte de couvertures pour Noa est réussie !

56 195 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE

La collecte de nourritures pour Louna, Grizounette et Navi est réussie !

29,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sala de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

29,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues au Maroc est réussie !

19,97 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

81 422 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

37,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sala de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

48,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

90,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 2969 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

100 725 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

48,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

50,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sala de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

123,64 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 2872 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nébus est réussie !

8,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quing de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Guizmo est réussie !

22 941 cm2 de couvertures offertes
552 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

La collecte de nourritures pour Capucine et Sala est réussie !

2,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

2,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azlok de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

43,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison est réussie !

106,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quing de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

68 789 cm2 de couvertures offertes
552 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

4,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

33,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azlok de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

47,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

135,16 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quing de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

83 723 cm2 de couvertures offertes
552 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

18,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

33,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azlok de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

47,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

191,73 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 5336 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Quing est réussie !

34,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

240 365 cm2 de couvertures offertes
552 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

La collecte de nourritures pour Poupette, Azlok et Loupiot est réussie !

14,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

27,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

51,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

584,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 4590 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

271 235 cm2 de couvertures offertes
552 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

32,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

39,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

56,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

775,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 4227 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

283 667 cm2 de couvertures offertes
552 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

33,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

39,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

59,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

840,63 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 4103 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

295 144 cm2 de couvertures offertes
552 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza à Lureuil,

34,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

43,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

63,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narnia de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

900,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine, il manque 3989 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Princesse est réussie !

25,40 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Césarine de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tania est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de nourritures pour Crevette, Grizette et Narnia est réussie !

0,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

22,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association AACE à La Baule,

53,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aldo de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo en Macédoine est réussie !

9,98 kg de croquettes offertes
1 620 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Césarine de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures,

23,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fabiola de l'association AACE à La Baule,

41,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

54,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets e viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aldode l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

53,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 620 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 4700 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Césarine est réussie !

39,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte pour Petit Coeur, Aldo et Fabiola est réussie !

12,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Réglisse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

22,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

349,37 kg de croquettes offertes
1 620 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 3812 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,40 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

16,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires 
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Réglisse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

26,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

404,04 kg de croquettes offertes
1 620 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 3648 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

26,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Réglisse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

26,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

436,02 kg de croquettes offertes
1 620 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 3552 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
46 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 126 euros !

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

65,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
43 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Réglisse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 100 euros !

87,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
42 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 88 euros !

758,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 620 kg de croquettes nécessaires
40 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 2624 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ysatis et Clyde est réussie !

49,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

La collecte de nourritures pour Petit Réglisse et Zoé est réussie !

43,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

58,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

70,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas est réussie !

27,25 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Les Chats Libres de Mélie à Nègrepelisse, il manque 3159 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

48,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

62,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

71,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

215,64 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Les Chats Libres de Mélie à Nègrepelisse, il manque 2596 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires 
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

79,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
56 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 92 euros !

84,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
55 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 89 euros !

180,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
54 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville, il manque 34 euros !

514,95 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
53 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Les Chats Libres de Mélie à Nègrepelisse, il manque 1698 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

La collecte de nourritures pour Roxie, Souris et Léon est réussie !

49,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trottinette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

77,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

111,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

La collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Les Chats Libres de Mélie à Nègrepelisse est réussie !

34,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la collecte de couvertures en réserve,

87,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

107,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trottinette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

150,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

93,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

2 726 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Reinette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Kiki est réussie !

94,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

108,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trottinette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

378,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 5088 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

98,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

11 595 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Reinette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

106,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

119,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Trottinette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

831,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4350 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bobby est réussie !

118,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

63 254 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Reinette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Bébé est réussie ! Celle pour  Trottinette a échoué....

31,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Courage de l'association  Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

53,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

55,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Didinette de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

1 138,05 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3850 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

120,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

126 298 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Reinette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

53,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

55,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Didinettede l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

116,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Courage de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

1 238,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3687 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lili est réussie !

105,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

161 971 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Rainette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE, il manque 85 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Petit Courage est réussie !

63,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 101 euros !

101,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Didinette de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 79 euros !

1 554,18 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3172 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

115,60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mimi et Reinette est réussie !

75 865 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sourissette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Grizette et Didinette est réussie !

1,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Reinette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

32,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jasmine de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

35,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

14,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

155,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

94 833 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sourissette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

40,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolade l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

40,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jasmine de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

94,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Reinette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

420,11 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 4516 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour City Belle est réussie !

9,33 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Emilie de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,
*
141 364 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
**47 min restantes pour réussir* la collecte pour Sourissette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE, il manque 96 euros !

98,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
46 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 81 euros !

121,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
45 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi et Reinette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE, il manque 68 euros !

125,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
44 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jasmine de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville, il manque 66 euros !

720,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 4090 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,45 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emilie de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sourissette est réussie !

129 748 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lola, Mimi, Reinette et Jasmine est réussie !

27,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sourissette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

32,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

32,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pruneau de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

849,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 3906 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emilie de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

141 100 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

56,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sourissette de l'association Amour et Protection des Animaux à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

68,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Chats errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

107,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pruneau de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

1 307,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 3256 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Emilie est réussie !

2,94 kg Pellets offerts
175 kg Pellets nécessaires
2 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nounours est réussie !

21 077,00 cm 2 Couvertures offertes
331 500 cm  2 Couvertures nécessaires
2 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Milton de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de nourritures pour Sourissette, Misha et Pruneau est réussie !

43.01 sachets de viande offerte
240 sachets de viande nécessaire
2 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Chats errants du Val de Crenu à Puessans?

43,09 sachets de viande offerte
240 sachets de viande nécessaire
2 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Amour et Protection à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

48,90 sachets de viande offerte
240 sachets de viande nécessaire
2 jours pour réussir la collecte pour Voyou de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

La collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

44 525 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milton de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

22,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

36,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

44,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Amour et Protection à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

51,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Chats errants du Val de Crenu à Puessans,

119,35 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

51 926 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milton de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

39,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

40,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

48,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Amour et Protection à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

60,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Chats errants du Val de Crenu à Puessans,

170,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA en Macédoine, il manque 4237 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,69 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

118 618 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milton de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

68,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Chats errants du Val de Crenu à Puessans,

101,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

101,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

105,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association Amour et Protection à SAINT-MAIXENT-L'ECOLE,

416,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA en Macédoine, il manque 3769 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pacco est réussie !

12,77 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Milton est réussie !

62 859,01 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de nourritures pour Nora, Nounours, Sarah et Léo est réussie !

10,04 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

12,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

55,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Curieuse de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

503,85 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA en Macédoine, il manque 3603 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

75 595,01 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

14,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milton de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

14,77 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

55,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Curieuse de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

623,32 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA en Macédoine, il manque 3376 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

144 378 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

23,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

23,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milton de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

66,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Curieuse de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

706,58 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA en Macédoine, il manque 3218 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 163 euros !

205 840 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h14 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 63 euros !

40,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 114 euros !

84,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Curieuse de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville, il manque 89 euros !

129,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milton de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 64 euros !

877,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA en Macédoine, il manque 2893 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Capucine est réussie !

22,37 kg Pellets offerts
175 kg Pellets nécessaires
23 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Chris de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sarah est réussie !

120 071 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de nourritures pour Capucine, Curieuse et Milton est réussie !

11,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

64,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

78,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de Viki DIMITROVA est réussie !

6,94 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chris de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

173 535 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

109,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

111,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

142,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupi de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

494,78 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 5714 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Chris est réussie !

19,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

5 335 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Maya, Rosalie et Choupi est réussie !

42,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

125,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

608,23 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 5529 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

9 617 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

25,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

43,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

126,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

724,80 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 5339 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

76 270 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

47,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

51,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

179,76 sachets de viande offerte
240 sachets de viande nécessaire
7 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

837,35 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 5156 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

82 384 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

67,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

76,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

187,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirouette de l'association Aide Aux Chats Sans Logis à Gargenville,

1 152,83 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4641 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jessy est réussie !

23,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Capucine est réussie !

19 447 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Oslo, Lune et Pirouette est réussie !

29,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

29,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 170 chiens de l'association AHPAE à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve.

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

27 411 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

38,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

101,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

27,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 173 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

30 107 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

41,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

110,48 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

100,73 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 173 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER, il manque 3408 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,64 kg  Pellets offerts
175 kg  Pellets nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

53 097 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

60,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

118,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

498,19 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 173 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER, il manque 2176 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fleur est réussie !

28,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riky de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Maya est réussie !

31 975 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Félix et Avana est réussie !

54,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 173 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à FOS SUR MER est réussie !

2,16 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,58 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riky de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

34 184 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

7,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

59,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

43,49 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 3110 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riky de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

41 873 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

43,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

*67,06 sachets* de viande offertes
*240 sachets* de viande nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

97,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 2947 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,50 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riky de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 146 euros !

151 270 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 91 euros !

67,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 99 euros !

74,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 95 euros !

410,95 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 2008 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Riky est réussie !

54,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oslo est réussie !

56 581 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Chanel a échoué.....Celle pour Chloé est réussie !

73,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

92,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ginger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan est réussie !

150,39 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

58 478 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

74,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

101,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ginger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

216,09 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
42 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 134 euros !

71 363 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
41 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 131 euros !

93,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
40 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 84 euros !

136,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
39 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ginger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 60 euros !

572,69 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Charly est réussie !

49,53 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Félix est réussie !

69 943 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rosie et Ginger est réussie !

31,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

40,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sangha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

72,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

741,45 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

79 652 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

45,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

48,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sangha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

76,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

839,52 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 7310 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,22 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

79 815 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

45,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

48,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sangha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

76,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

839,98 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 7309 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

107,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

107 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

96,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sangha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

113,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

118,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 460,44 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 6006 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Caramel est réussie !

80,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chloé est réussie !

93 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ulysse, Pacco et Sangha est réussie !

21,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gatbsy de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

64,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yaolin de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

2 047,30 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 4773 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

101 418 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

68,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yaolin de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

68,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gatbsy del'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

2 107,70 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 4646 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

84,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

106 729 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

73,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yaolin de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

73,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gatbsy del'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

2 210,60 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 4430 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

86,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 107 euros !

124 537 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 104 euros !

99,67 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yaolin de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 80 euros !

124,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gatbsy del'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 66 euros !

2 604,30 kg de croquettes offertes
4 320 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h04 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 3603 euros !

0,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sublime est réussie !

4,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Be-Bop de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rosie est réussie !

119 214 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Yaolin et Gatbsy est réussie !

3,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Loulou et Nala de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

3,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

3,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 315 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV en Russie est réussie !

12,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11,50 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Be-Bop de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

125 592 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

11,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Loulou et Nala de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

26,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

97,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

*127,62 kg* de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Be-Bop de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 127 euros !

153 124 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 90 euros !

95,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damon de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 83 euros !

97,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Loulou et Nala de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 82 euros !

105,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 77 euros !

1 178,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 3440 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Be-Bop est réussie !

54,29 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pacco est réussie !

117 489 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

La collecte de nourritures pour Damon, Riri, Loulou, Nala et Princesse est réussie !

2,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association La Main Alapatte à  Moslins,

2,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

20,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 292,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 3276 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

235 440 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

20,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

24,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allyade l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

24,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

1 474,33 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 3019 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

74,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

237 422 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

22,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

24,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

25,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

1 568,24 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 2886 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 119 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Léo est réussie !

83 837 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rihanna, Rudy, Roxy & Roxane de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

41,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins, il manque 114 euros !

44,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allya de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 112 euros !

65,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 100 euros !

1 903,29 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 2410 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Toscane est réussie !

16,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

92 726 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rihanna, Rudy, Roxy & Roxane de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pétunia, Allya et Pirate est réussie !

8,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

8,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

8,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupouille de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 250 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi d'Alina et Anda à Bucarest en Roumanie est réussie !

0,48 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

115 319 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rihanna, Rudy, Roxy & Roxane de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

14,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupouille de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

31,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

48,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

75,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

120 270 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rihanna, Rudy, Roxy & Roxane de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

16,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupouille de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

31,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

48,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jonas de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 5570 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cannelle est réussie !

23,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rihanna, Rudy, Roxy & Roxane est réussie !

146 918 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Loulou & Nala de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de nourritures pour Jonas, Fleur et Poupouille est réussie !

19,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

19,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

25,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

1 140,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 3847 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

149 873 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Loulou & Nala de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

26,64 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

26,65 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

40,81 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 428,33 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 3377 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,54 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

156 735 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Loulou & Nala de l'association Les Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

31,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

35,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bijou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

44,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 643,16 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc, il manque 3027 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mina est réussie !

30,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hernest de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Riri, Loulou & Nala est réussie !

9 292 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Logane de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Bijou, Chanel et Misha est réussie !

0,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Séréna de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

0,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires 
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pao de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

41,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

La collecte pour les 109 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals au Maroc est réussie !

Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hernest est réussie !

48,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

25 981 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Logane de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

43,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

49,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Séréna de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

52,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pao de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

54,98 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

62 851 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Logane de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 135 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Pao est réussie !

45,24 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 112 euros !

50,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Séréna de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse, il manque 109 euros !

81,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Logane est réussie !

19 632 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana de l'association  Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Buldo et Séréna est réussie !

4,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

7,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timber de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

18,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

53,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dalida de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

157,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

28 585 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

12,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timber de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

14,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

19,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

54,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dalida de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

194,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

29 148 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

14,60 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

19,22 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

24,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timber de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

54,39 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dalida de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

200,21 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie, il manque 4620 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

91,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dandy de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 100 euros !

48 710 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 142 euros !

28,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clapton de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse, il manque 121 euros !

29,66 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 120 euros !

32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timber de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse, il manque 119 euros !

61,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dalida de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons, il manque 102 euros !

539,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie, il manque 3907 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Dandy est réussie !

73,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illico de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana est réussie !

65 311 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Roméo et Timber a échoué..... Celle pour Dalida et Clapton est réussie !

23,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prosper de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

23,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

39,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stevie de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

703,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie, il manque 3562 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

84,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illico de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

115 088 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

41,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prosper de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

41,54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

46,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stevie de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

779,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie, il manque 3403 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Illico de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

140 305 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

77,32 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stevie de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

80,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prosper de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

80,69 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

1 051,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie, il manque 2832 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Illico est réussie !

38,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Léa est réussie !

47 463 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squanchy de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Rougnasse, Prosper et Stevie est réussie !

20,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

20,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

29,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Society for the Protection of Animals LJUBIMCI en Serbie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

90,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

66 056 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squanchy de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

31,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

34,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

37,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

77,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiens de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

91,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

67 568 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squanchy de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

35,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

37,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

53,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

84,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiens de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

112,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
44 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 75 euros !

92 438 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
43 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squanchy de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 120 euros !

63,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
42 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 101 euros !

67,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
41 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse, il manque 99 euros !

87,53 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
40 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 87 euros !

905,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiens de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 2122 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ravel est réussie !

83,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vasco de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Squanchy est réussie !

81 652 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arsenic de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Chanata, Lovely et Mirou est réussie !

27,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

50,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nims de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

61,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse,

1 050,48 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiens de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 1917 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vasco de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 90 euros !

135 648 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arsenic de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 98 euros !

71,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nims de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse, il manque 96 euros !

81,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Toulouse, il manque 91 euros !

138,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 58 euros !

1 286,21 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiens de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 1582 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Vasco est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Arsenic est réussie !

97 471 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titom de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cacahuète, Nims et Minette est réussie !

1,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

21,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arsenic de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

40,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

La collecte pour les 61 chiens de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

108 539 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titom de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

31,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arsenic de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

37,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

45,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

Clic fait pour la réserve de croquettes,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

112 518 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titom de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

49,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

50,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

59,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arsenic de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

Clic fait pour la réserve de croquettes,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naia de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Masevaux-Niederbruck

La collecte de couvertures pour Titom est réussie !

118 249 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Arsenic, Léa et Gipsy est réussie !

8,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

8,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squanchy de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,06 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rimbaud de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

2,07 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ragnar de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

2,08 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rahan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

2,09 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocket de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naia de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Masevaux-Niederbruck,

119 483 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

9,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squanchy de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

9,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

3,51 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rimbaud de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

3,51 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ragnar de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

3,51 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rahan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

3,51 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocket de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naia de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Masevaux-Niederbruck,

170 262 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

42,47 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

48,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

51,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squanchy de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

5,67 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rimbaud de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

5,68 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rahan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

5,68 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocket de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

6,23 kg de croquettes offertes
45 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ragnar de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Naia de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL a disparu....

54,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Masevaux-Niederbruck,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cannelle est réussie !

131 076 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Skatty Cat de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Ruby, Havane, Chatrane, Queshua & Tyana et Squanchy est réussie !

19,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Logane de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

19,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titom de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

57,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paula de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Francon,

La collecte de croquettes pour Rimbaud, Rahan, Rocket et Ragnar est réussie !

0,67 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Masevaux-Niederbruck,

133 737 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Skatty Cat de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

22,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Logane de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

26,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titom de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

96,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paula de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Francon,

157,50 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Masevaux-Niederbruck,

137 052 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Skatty Cat de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

65,93 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Logane de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

80,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titom de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

96,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paula de l'association L'Ecole du Chat du Mirail à Francon,

319,86 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 5999 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Léonie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Skatty Cat est réussie !

39 139 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Logane, Titom et Paula est réussie !

30,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

30,80 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

30,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Skatty Cat de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1 166,91 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 4618 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

58 579 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

40,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

42,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

48,36 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Skatty Cat de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1 536,34 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 4016 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

70 742 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Skatty Cat est réussie !

44,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

52,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1 607,48 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 3900 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

194 555 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 69 euros !

La collecte de nourritures pour Princesse et Polly est réussie !

111,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
15 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 64 euros !

2 896,29 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 min 16 sec restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 1804 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Zouzou est réussie !

81 078 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cannelle est réussie !

9,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

12,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

22,78 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association ADAN au Maroc est réussie !

45,75 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de Lara MENA en Espagne,

​Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

90 502 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette del'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

37,59 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

37,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

54 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

677,69 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de Lara MENA en Espagne, il manque 2931 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Zezette est réussie !

99 030 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de nourritures pour Lola et Zezette a échouée..... Celle pour Tigrou est réussie !

23,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

25,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miou Miou de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

29,33 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior, Maya, Moïse, Milou et Chanel de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1 028,31 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de Lara MENA en Espagne, il manque 2511 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

125 646 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snowde l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

36,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior, Maya, Moïse, Milou et Chanel de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

45,13 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

125,03 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miou Miou de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

1 330,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de Lara MENA en Espagne, il manque 2148 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

131 216 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

45,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

79,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior, Maya, Moïse, Milou et Chanel de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

125,34 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miou Miou de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

1 428,30 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de Lara MENA en Espagne, il manque 2031 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

200 307 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 66 euros !

83,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior, Maya, Moïse, Milou et Chanel de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 90 euros !

108,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 75 euros !

129,01 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miou Miou de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 64 euros !

1 463,70 kg de croquettes offertes
3 120 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de Lara MENA en Espagne, il manque 1988 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Snow et Lune est réussie !

155 489 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de nourritures pour Junior, Maya, Moïse, Milou et Chanel, Snow et Miou Miou est réussie !

39,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud, Gus, Rouky, Gribouille & Perle de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

39,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

39,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 70 chiens de Lara MENA en Espagne est réussie !

20,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

206 432 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

50,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

50,21 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

59,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud, Gus, Rouky, Gribouille & Perle de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

264,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc, il manque 4459 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

279 643 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avana de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 26 euros !

58,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 104 euros !

63,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud, Gus, Rouky, Gribouille & Perle de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 101 euros !

75,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 94 euros !

602,01 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc, il manque 3909 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Avana est réussie !

44 420 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mimine, Noiraud, Gus, Rouky & Perle, Gus et Zouzou est réussie !

7,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

37,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

744,61 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc, il manque 3677 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

60 879 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

24,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

55,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

947,31 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc, il manque 3346 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

76 030 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

27,10 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

27,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

56,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

1 050,41 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc, il manque 3178 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

82 959 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 125 euros !

38,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 115 euros !

38,27 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 115 euros !

68,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 98 euros !

1 610,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc, il manque 2265 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ruby est réussie !

39 705 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de nourritures pour Cachou, Poupette et Roméo est réussie !

1,38 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

1,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dodolphe de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

La collecte pour les 87 chiens de Leeny KANZLER au Maroc est réussie !

0,69 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens de l'association  Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

59 042 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

14,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

14,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dodolphe de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

25,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

108,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3254 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

65 036 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

19,23 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orus de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

19,84 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dodolphe de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

26,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

363,61 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 2892 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte de couvertures pour Princesse est réussie !

99 475 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polly de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de nourritures pour Orus, Dodolphe et Dior est réussie !

0,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

0,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milore de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 42 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie est réussie !

1,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

129 412 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polly de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

7,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

7,73 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

10,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milore de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

36,16 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 3132 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

149 011 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polly de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

13,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

13,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milore de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

30,68 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

134,89 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 2836 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

159 601 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polly de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

26,89 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milore de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

38,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

38,51 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépita de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

327,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 2258 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

La collecte pour Polly est réussie !

La collecte de nourritures pour Fanny et Milore a échouée..... Celle pour Pépita est réussie !

31,18 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timide de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

23,45 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

26,88 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

La collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

44,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

45,94 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timide de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

45,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

80,79 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 288 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

90,09 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

93,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

110,02 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timide de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

515,07 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 288 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4381 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Timide, Dolly et Souris est réussie !

12,72 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

12,74 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

12,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

670,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 288 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4160 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

23,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

23,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

31,90 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

804,70 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 288 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3970 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

33,25 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

36,12 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

52,58 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

1 046,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 288 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3627 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

40,31 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

52,87 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

165,41 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1 336,95 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 288 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3214 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Fleur, Mimine et Neige est réussie !

10,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

10,35 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maia de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

20,62 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ursule de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 288 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

2,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

19,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigrisde l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

19,71 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maia de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

24,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ursule de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

39,36 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

46,42 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ursule de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 111 euros !

46,43 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 111 euros !

63,82 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maia de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 101 euros !

391,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 4219 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Maia, Ursule et Mistigris est réussie !

0,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Martine de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

0,40 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

3,79 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelby de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

438,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 4121 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

35,50 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Martine de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

64,49 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelby de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

83,19 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

749,09 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3467 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

48,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Martine de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

83,26 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

170,05 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelby de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

829,96 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3298 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Shelby, Mia et Martine est réussie !

5,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

5,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Champagne de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

5,29 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

La collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie est réussie !

24,25 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association First Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

6,83 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

18,17 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Champagne de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

23,70 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

78,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association First Hope en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Coquin, Peluche et Champagne est réussie !

12,75 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgai de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

12,76 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

29,99 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malia de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

715,16 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association First Hope en Roumanie, il manque 3245 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

19,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

19,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgai de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

46,55 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malia de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

837,75 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association First Hope en Roumanie, il manque 3071 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

30,56 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgai de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

30,57 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES,

150,86 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malia de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

904,44 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association First Hope en Roumanie, il manque 2976 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Malia est réussie !

56,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgai de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin, il manque 105 euros !

59,92 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
1h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES, il manque 103 euros !

1 209,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association First Hope en Roumanie, il manque 2543 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6,30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Mowgai et Prince est réussie !

32,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souki de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

32,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maelys de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

36,97 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association La Chatière à Isle-sur-le-Doubs,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens de l'association First Hope en Roumanie est réussie !

3,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES, il manque 3231 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

48,06 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maelys de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

48,07 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association La Chatière à Isle-sur-le-Doubs,

72,91 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souki de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

62,19 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES, il manque 3054 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

53,14 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maelys de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

56,20 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association La Chatière à Isle-sur-le-Doubs,

80,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souki de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

305,27 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES, il manque 2325 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
29 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 132 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Maelys est réussie !

100,16 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
27 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association La Chatière à Isle-sur-le-Doubs, il manque 80 euros !

197,37 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
26 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souki de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 25 euros !

644,21 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
25 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES, il manque 1308 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cracotte et Vanille est réussie !

26,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Souki, Pepette et Douceur est réussie !

80,28 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

80,30 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

88,11 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dinah de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

La collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Castel Cats à CHATEAUNEUF LES MARTIGUES est réussie !

89,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens de l'association d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 3281 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

88,95 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin,

88,96 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

95,46 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dinah de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

479,18 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens de l'association d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 2728 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

104,63 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
26 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 78 euros !

104,85 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
25 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dinah de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 78 euros !

104,98 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
24 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Orion 50 à Cherbourg-en-Cotentin, il manque 77 euros !

1 171,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens de l'association d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 1749 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de nourritures pour Pépite a échouée, celles pour Dinah et Tigris ont réussi !

24,15 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 42 chiens de l'association d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie a échouée....

15,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chats des rues de Ghita MULLER EL JIRARI au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

32,61 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

40,69 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chats des rues de Ghita MULLER EL JIRARI au Maroc, il manque 3353 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

116,08 sachets de viande offertes
240 sachets de viande nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

298,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chats des rues de Ghita MULLER EL JIRARI au Maroc, il manque 2568 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

121,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
56 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 64 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

Il n'y a plus d'informations sur la collecte de nourritures pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer.....

Clic fait pour la collecte de boîtes de nourritures,

479,79 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
52 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chats des rues de Ghita MULLER EL JIRARI au Maroc, il manque 2014 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sarah est réussie !

20,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

Clic fait pour la collecte de boîtes de nourritures,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 50 chats des rues de Ghita MULLER EL JIRARI au Maroc est réussie !

28,62 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens roumains de l'association d'Elena CAMELIA TEOFIL à Axintele en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

14,69 boites de pâtée offertes
240 boites de pâtée nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abricot de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

174,25 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens roumains de l'association d'Elena CAMELIA TEOFIL à Axintele en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

68,03 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

38,45 boites de pâtée offertes
240 boites de pâtée nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abricot de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

629,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens roumains de l'association d'Elena CAMELIA TEOFIL à Axintele en Roumanie, il manque 2515 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Matador est réussie !

34,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour François de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Abricot est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

891,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens roumains de l'association d'Elena CAMELIA TEOFIL à Axintele en Roumanie, il manque 2143 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour François de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

27,19 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Hungry Cats 14 à Caen,

86,96 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tristou de l'association Hungry Cats 14 à Caen,

1 059,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 30 chiens roumains de l'association d'Elena CAMELIA TEOFIL à Axintele en Roumanie, il manque 1904 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour François est réussie !

50,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Gavroche et Tristou est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 30 chiens roumains de l'association d'Elena CAMELIA TEOFIL à Axintele en Roumanie est réussie !

17,85 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Whitede l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

10,47 boites de pâtée offertes
240 boites de pâtée nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pou Tigrou de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

107,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

25,41 boites de pâtée offertes
240 boites de pâtée nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

185,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 4849 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

92,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 100 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

97,78 boites de pâtée offertes
240 boites de pâtée nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières, il manque 164 euros !

1 245,52 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 3344 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour White est réussie !

13,88 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnipeg de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Tigrou est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

1 334,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 3217 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnipeg de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

Clic fait pour la réserve de boîtes de nourritures,

1 420,69 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 3095 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winnipeg de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène, il manque 138 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

4,26 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pépette de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

1 912,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie, il manque 2397 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Winnipeg est réussie !

53,96 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indien de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boites de pâtée pour Ramsès est réussie !

15,93 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépette de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 230 chiens de l'association Cerasela Matei en Roumanie est réussie !

50,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59,25 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indien de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

28,88 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

30,14 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépette de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

99,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

92,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indien de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

39,64 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

39,81 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépette de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

124,87 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 3943 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indien de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène, il manque 98 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

49,53 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépette de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX, il manque 95 euros !

49,54 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 95 euros !

490,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 3249 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Indien est réussie !

40,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boites de pâtée pour Randy et Pépette est réussie !

0,26 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

565,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 3107 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,09 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

24,57 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

27,57 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rifka de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

697,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 2856 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

28,10 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rifka de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

29,26 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maddy de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

905,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 2460 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

127,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène, il manque 57 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Maddy est réussie !

58,92 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rifka de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 85 euros !

1 156,08 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 1984 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ruby est réussie !

42,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Horse de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

98,73 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
25 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rifka de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 39 euros !

1 619,52 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
24 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie, il manque 1103 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Horse de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de pâtée pour Rifika et Câline est réussie !

44,39 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruwa de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them en Bosnie est réussie !

73,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,80 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Horse de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

50,31 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruwa de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

101,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Horse de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

66,12 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruwa de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

185,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2958 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,75 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Horse de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène, il manque 120 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

83,23 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruwa de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 57 euros !

567,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2335 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Horse est réussie !

33,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douné de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de pâtée pour Ruwa est réussie !

16,85 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pocahontas de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

17,16 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ralf de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

583,09 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2310 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douné de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

23,64 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pocahontasde l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

29,82 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ralf de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

684,54 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2145 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,13 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douné de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

75,29 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pocahontas de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

92,95 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ralf de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

788,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 1976 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

91,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douné de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 100 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

75,96 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pocahontas de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX, il manque 65 euros !

94,88 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ralf de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 43 euros !

905,29 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h20  restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 1785 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Douné est réussie !

39,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ripou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de pâtée pour Pocahontas et Ralf est réussie !

31,17 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

31,17 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corsaire de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 56 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc est réussie !

0,48 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ripou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

34,28 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corsaire de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

42,15 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

55,18 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 4295 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,61 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ripou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

41,26 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corsaire de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

44,08 boites de pâtée offertes
132 boites de pâtée nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

110,72 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 4178 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ripou de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 120 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

60,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 82 euros !

78,74 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Corsaire de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX, il manque 62 euros !

278,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 3827 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ripou est réussie !

47,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de pâtée pour Rasta et Corsaire est réussie !

5,85 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlin de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

28,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raja de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

341,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 3693 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

25,88 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinde l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

31,44 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raja de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

433,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 3500 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

26,42 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlin de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

31,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raja de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

583,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 3186 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

102,20 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 88 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

44,25 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlin de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX, il manque 101 euros !

44,28 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raja de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 101 euros !

897,53 kg de croquettes offertes
2 100 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 2526 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Câline est réussie !

47,46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Câlin et Raja est réussie !

1,12 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

10,31 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambino de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 130 chiens de l'association For the Strays à Kyparissia en Grèce est réussie !

0,80 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

13,73 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambino de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

16,13 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rhéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

17,67 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

105,77 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,70 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

16,59 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rhéa de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

26,50 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

31,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambino de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

243,58 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3502 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,26 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 111 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rhéa est réussie !

40,01 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 106 euros !

44,77 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h05 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bambino de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX, il manque 101 euros !

496,69 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2933 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Polka est réussie !

17,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azur de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bambino et Ka est réussie !

13,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zébulon de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

14,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roho de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

25,71 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elie de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

549,54 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2814 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azur de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

22,15 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roho de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

28,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elie de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

31,01 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zébulonde l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

664,30 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2556 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,45 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azur de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

28,78 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elie de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

31,16 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zébulon de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

43 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roho de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

681,76 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2517 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azur de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

40,50 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zébulon de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

49,42 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elie de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

51,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roho de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

831,25 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2180 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Azur est réussie !

27,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zébulon, Roho et Elie est réussie !

10,38 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margaux de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

14,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounet de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

15,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rang de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chiots de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie est réussie !

31,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA  en Bosnie et Herzegovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

15,99 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margaux de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

18,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rang de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

25,89 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounet de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

60,73 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

18,63 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rang de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

21,36 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margaux de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

26,02 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounet de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

158,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 3347 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,83 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 141 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

24,79 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Margaux de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 124 euros !

28,78 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounet de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX, il manque 119 euros !

38,79 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rang de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 108 euros !

363,90 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 2960 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fanny est réussie !

39,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombine de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Margaux, Rang et Pitchounet est réussie !

20,52 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riff de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer,

20,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaille de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

25,34 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Melba de l'association L'ANGE Laurence pour les chats à SAINT MARTIN LE VINOUX,

500,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 2698 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,57 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombine de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Melba est réussie !

24,60 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaille de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

27,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riff de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer,

609,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 2490 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombine de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

27,73 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaille de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

33,29 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riff de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer,

661,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 2392 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,49 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombine de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

38,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riff de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer,

40,36 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaille de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

908,93 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 1922 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Colombine est réussie !

56,73 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Canaille et Riff est réussie !

24,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vera de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

28,71 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Razzia de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer,

43,62 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince, Elvis, Charly, Pacco & Richard de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 115 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzegovine est réussie !

243,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

34,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Razzia de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer,

34,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vera de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

49,16 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince, Elvis, Charly, Pacco & Richard de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

359,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,35 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

35,89 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Razzia de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer,

36,91 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vera de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

66,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince, Elvis, Charly, Pacco & Richard de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

372,20 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80,87 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 113 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

49,11 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vera de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 96 euros !

55,37 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Razzia de l'association Adoption Féline Estuaire à Soulac sur mer, il manque 89 euros !

73,90 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince, Elvis, Charly, Pacco & Richard de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 67 euros !

737,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3213 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Murphy est réussie !

70,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héloïse de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Vera, Razzia, Prince, Elvis, Charly, Pacco & Richard est réussie !

9,14 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

37,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

37,60 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette et ses petits de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

900,58 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2982 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,85 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héloïse de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

42,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

43,04 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

*60,66 boites* offertes
*132 boites* nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette et ses petits de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

1 125,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2663 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héloïse de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 99 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

48,17 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 97 euros !

49,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 96 euros !

82,66 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h04 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette et ses petits de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 57 euros !

1 320,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h03 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2385 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Héloïse est réussie !

90,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Flocon, Luciole, Minette et ses petits est réussie !

12,49 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Queenie de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 280 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

102,64 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

39,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Queenie de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

151,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

111,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

43,79 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Queenie de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

201,66 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

126,50 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

56,41 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Queenie de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

564,07 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3489 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Stella est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Queenie est réussie !

29,72 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimichat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

609,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3403 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

71,42 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimichat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

788,81 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3062 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

116,50 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimichat de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

905,96 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2839 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Speed boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Mimichat est réussie !

29,37 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

1 875,59 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
43 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 997 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

4,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Speed boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

38,81 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

La collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Speed boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

39,60 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

9,61 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8,62 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Speed boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

39,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

23,78 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Speed boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

47,86 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

32,96 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

104,79 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Speed boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

48,44 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

45,48 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

105,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Speed boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

71,41 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

53,72 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Speed boy est réussie !

79,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Tigrou est réussie !

32,38 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanillou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

72,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

103,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

59,76 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanillou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

105,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

111,51 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

86,60 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanillou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

135,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4755 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

117,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

89,85 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanillou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

217,87 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4583 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

123,02 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

119,24 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanillou de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 15 euros !

402,23 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4196 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

129,55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Vanillou est réussie !

53,65 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calypso de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

442,33 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4112 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Filou est réussie !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

70,01 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calypso de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

585,55 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 3811 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

71,66 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calypso de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

680,53 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 3611 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Obélix de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

80,77 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h58 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calypso de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 59 euros !

775,48 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 3412 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obélix de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Calypso est réussie !

56,71 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tresor de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie est réussie !

3,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

131,07 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obélix de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

71,57 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tresor de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

50,20 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

155,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obélix de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

117,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tresor de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

*318,95 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 3111 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Obélix est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Tresor est réussie !

57,87 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussettes de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

389,30 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2963 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

69,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussettes de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

497,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2736 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

76,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussettes de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

546,49 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2633 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

90,87 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussettes de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

612,54 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2494 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0,14 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

117,47 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussettes de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice, il manque 17 euros !

744,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2217 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Piwi et Chaussettes est réussie !

15,26 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madame Sourire de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

38,13 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

La collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association BAK à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie est réussie !

7,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,26 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

18,18 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madame Sourire de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

38,19 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

53,15 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,23 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

21,52 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madame Sourire de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

40,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

173.56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61.74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussirla collecte pour Nora de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

41.40 boîtes offertes
132 boîtes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussirla collecte pour Zorro de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

57.61 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madame Sourire de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

556.45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nora est réussie !

0.15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

60.61 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madame Sourire de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 83 euros !

63.05 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice, il manque 80 euros !

920.73 kg de croquettes offertes
3000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc, il manque 3390 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7.55 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Madame Sourire et Zorro est réussie !

26.31 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Moumoune de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

46.15 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Monsieur Noir de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

46.45 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Macha de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

76.30 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

1060.23 kg de croquettes offertes
3000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc, il manque 3162 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34.30 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

48.85 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Moumoune de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

50.90 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Macha de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

53.20 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Monsieur Noir de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

102.47 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

1218.68 kg de croquettes offertes
3000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc, il manque 2904 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53.37 de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

54.47 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Moumoune de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

55.96 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Monsieur Noir de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

68.46 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Macha de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

102.60 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

1388 kg de croquettes offertes
3000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc, il manque 2627 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

113.08 de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h55 pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 75 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

86.93 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h53 pour réussir la collecte pour Macha de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice, il manque 52 euros !

90.55 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h53 pour réussir la collecte pour Moumoune de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 48 euros !

90.84 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h53 pour réussir la collecte pour Monsieur Noir de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 48 euros !

109.72 boîtes offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h53 pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 26 euros !

1857.15 kg de croquettes offertes
3000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc, il manque 1863 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mélissa est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Macha, Moumoune, Monsieur Noir Roméo et Lennon est réussie !

18,98 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Crevette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

41,54 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 220 chiens de Fanny BELLE au Maroc est réussie !

61,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10,82 kg de granulés offerts
225 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ernest de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

26,98 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Crevette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

54,79 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

110,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,76 kg de granulés offerts
225 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ernest de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

39,75 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Crevette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

55,04 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice,

162,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc, il manque 4626 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

127,82 kg de granulés offerts
225 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ernest de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 117 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

60,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Crevette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 83 euros !

60,48 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Chats libres niçois à Nice, il manque 83 euros !

591,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc, il manque 3927 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ernest est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Petite Crevette et Chanel est réussie !

19,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

19,06 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Looping de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

27,76 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

642,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc, il manque 3843 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

22,06 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Looping de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

23,97 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panachede l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

27,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

723,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
19 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc, il manque 3712 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

22,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Looping de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

24,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

28,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

736,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc, il manque 3690 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

24,68 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

28,28 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

31,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Looping de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

951,68 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc, il manque 3339 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

*44,42 boites* offertes
*132 boites* nécessaires
*1h22* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Looping de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 101 euros !

*62,31 boites* offertes
*132 boites* nécessaires
*1h21* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panache de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 81 euros !

*83,12 boites* offertes
*132 boites* nécessaires
*1h20* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Les chats Port Saint Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 57 euros !

*1 290,85 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*1h19* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc, il manque 2786 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Perle, Panache et Looping est réussie !

27,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens de l'association جمعيه "ميرا" لحماية الماشية والبيئة à Bouskoura au Maroc est réussie !

53,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

37,80 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda

152,42 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

44,57 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda

335,47 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 4636 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

0,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

59,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvageonne de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda

471,05 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 4444 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Sauvageonne est réussie !

62,66 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda

576,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 4293 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

79,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda

721,71 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 4088 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

80,34 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda

828,06 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 3937 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 171 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

99,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda il manque 38 euros !

1 452,54 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 3050 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lutine est réussie !

6,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sourire de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Snow et Fripouille est réussie !

47,62 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipelette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

La collecte pour les 160 chiens de Andreea MIRON en Roumanie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sourire de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

52,73 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

55,78 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipelette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

21,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sourire est réussie !

12,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katia de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Qwerty et Pipelette est réussie !

71,42 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Confetti de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

284,50 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 2387 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katia de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

86,93 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Confetti de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

374,15 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 2118 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

121,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katia de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

98,15 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Confetti de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

484,61 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 1787 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Katia est réussie !

21,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Confetti est réussie !

2,57 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

2,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

2,60 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamant de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

8,34 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oasis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

39,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

56,77 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caline de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte pour les 150 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

7,81 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

7,81 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamant de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

10,99 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oasis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

23,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

42,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

62,10 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caline de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

30,63 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

43,22 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oasis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

45,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

48,81 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamant de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

51,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

52,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

69,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caline de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

524,31 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4036 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Esperado est réussie !

91,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zara de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Oasis, Vagabond, Gribouille, Diamant et Rubis est réussie !

7,04 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

581,24 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3943 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

98,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zara de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

23,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

660,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3814 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zara de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

23,63 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

660,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3814 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

102,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zara de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

44,10 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

865,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3479 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

128,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zara de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 87 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

83,81 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
16 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 56 euros !

1 790,22 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 1972 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Zara est réussie !

37,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uska de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Olivia est réussie !

8,22 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

8,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

8,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

8,24 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

8,24 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

8,24 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

8,25 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche-Neige de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

8,25 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

11,67 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patapouf de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

17,43 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte pour les 175 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

0,63 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uska de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

9,80 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

9,79 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

9,80 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

9,80 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

9,80 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche-Neige de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

9,80 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

10,99 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires 
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

14,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patapouf de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

17,47 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

26,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

33,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uska de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

10,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

10,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

10,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

10,06 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

10,06 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

11 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

12,44 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche-Neige de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

14,49 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patapouf de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

17,47 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

26,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

41,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uska de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

30,83 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

32,50 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche-Neige de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

32,85 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

33,30 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

34,89 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

34,89 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

35,04 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

41,59 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

43,65 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

46,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patapouf de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

196,66 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 3129 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uska de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 177 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

33,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 114 euros !

34,91 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 112 euros !

34,91 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 112 euros !

35,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gourmand de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 112 euros !

42,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 104 euros !

43,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 102 euros !

48,59 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h31 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 96 euros !

50,30 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 94 euros !

58,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche-Neige de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 85 euros !

96,52 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patapouf de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 41 euros !

235,75 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 3074 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Uska est réussie !

57,42 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Oslo, Gourmand, November, Pretty et Panthère est réussie !

12,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonette de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

386,48 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 2860 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

38,38 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonette de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

512,20 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 2681 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

38,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonette de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

576,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 2590 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

89,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

51,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonette de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

786,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 2292 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

98,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 123 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

52,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonette de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 92 euros !

932,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 2084 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nymphéa est réussie !

84,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Mignonette est réussie !

17,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

17,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

17,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsou de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

17,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grosse Tête de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

18,83 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

La collecte pour les 60 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie est réussie !

96,58 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

25,34 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grosse Tête de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

26,82 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

27,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

27,90 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

32,77 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsou de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

175,42 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

97,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

27,20 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grosse Tête de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

27,19 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

27,20 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

27,96 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

32,89 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsou de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

179,94 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

97,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

27,39 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

27,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

28 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

31,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grosse Tête de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

32,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsou de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

222,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

136,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 76 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

27,67 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 120 euros !

28,06 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 120 euros !

31,91 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 116 euros !

32,99 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsou de l'association Une Vie, Un Chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 114 euros !

36,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grosse Tête de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières, il manque 111 euros !

236,22 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Opale est réussie !

43,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paloma de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit a la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Sam, Kenzo, Grosse Tête, Gaston et Mitsou est réussie !

2,73 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moise de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

2,76 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Outiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

4,27 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

4,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

7,02 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

8,90 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

251,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paloma de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit a la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

8,87 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

8,88 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

8,88 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Outiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

8,89 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moise de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

14,28 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

27,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

350,34 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paloma de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit a la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

14,45 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Outiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

14,45 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

14,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moise de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

14,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diego de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

16,57 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

29,97 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

475,74 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 4041 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Paloma est réussie !

11,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Attila de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Outiou, Fifi, Moise, Diego, Grisou et Hemera est réussie !

2,18 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

2,19 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

2,20 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cybelle de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

5,45 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

698,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 3575  euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Attila de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

4,61 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cybelle de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

4,61 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

5,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

7,71 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

729,83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 3508 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Attila de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 171 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

20,04 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières, il manque 129 euros !

20,04 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 129 euros !

23,02 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire, il manque 126 euros !

*2*9,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cybelle de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 118 euros !

1 130,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 2666 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Attila est réussie !

17,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quiqui de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boites de nourritures pour Caramel et Petit Maître a échoué.... Celle pour Cybelle et O'Malley est réussie !

0,51 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

0,52 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

0,52 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

0,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

0,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mallow de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

0,54 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

3,02 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kojac de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 108 chiens de Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie est réussie !

12,61 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quiqui de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

4,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

4,41 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

4,41 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

4,42 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mallow de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

4,42 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

5,76 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kojac de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

13,01 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

516,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quiqui de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

41,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

41,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

41,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

41,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kojac de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

42,12 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

42,88 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

43,51 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mallow de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

539,74 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quiqui de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 148 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

46,21 boites offertes 
132 boites nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kojac de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières, il manque 99 euros !

46,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 99 euros !

48,45 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 97 euros !

48,47 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 97 euros !

48,54 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistinguette de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire, il manque 96 euros !

48,82 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mallow de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 96 euros !

65,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières, il manque 77 euros !

662,20 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Quiqui est réussie !

37,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maia de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Mallow, Mistinguette, Jules, Papy, Mickey, Garfield, Kojac est réussie !

7,10 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

7,11 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

7,12 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

16,15 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

687,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maia de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

16,15 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

16,16 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

38,27 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

41,74 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

841,70 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maia de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

20,43 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

28,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

38,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

50,68 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

867,56 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Maia est réussie !

59,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Edouard, Marie, Rouquinou et Nala est réussie !

3,19 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noirette de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

3,20 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

3,22 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chataigne de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

4,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1 320,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 2267 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

5,27 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

5,27 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

5,27 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noirette de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

5,27 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chataigne de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

1 397,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 2106 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

12,30 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

12,31 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noirette de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

12,32 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chataigne de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

12,87 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1 513,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 1861 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

15,14 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

15,95 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noirette de l'association Les Petits Félins Sommierois à Sommières,

16 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chataigne de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

23,75 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1 576,03 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 1731 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hashtag est réussie !

56,43 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kazan de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Plume, Noirette, Chataigne et Léo est réussie !

2,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figouillette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

2,57 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diva de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

6,98 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sécotine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie est réussie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,21 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kazan de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

11,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figouillette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

11,36 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diva de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

11,36 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sécotine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

13,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

108,44 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

84,71 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kazan de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

14,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figouillette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

14,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire,

16,66 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sécotine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

16,98 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diva de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

151,25 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

101,98 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kazan de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 178 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

29,38 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sécotine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 119 euros !

30,37 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diva de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 117 euros !

30,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Montataire, il manque 117 euros !

50,28 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figouillette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 94 euros !

203,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kazan est réussie !

0,14 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hélène de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange,

0,17 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Duchesse a échoué.... Celles pour Figouillette, Sécotine et Diva est réussie !

1,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axurit, Toussout et Mowgli de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benti de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stabilo et Spenser de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1,57 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussec de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

222,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3,70 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange,

18,40 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hélène de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

2,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axurit, Toussout et Mowgli de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benti de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stabilo et Spenser de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

13,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussec de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

261,47 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,28 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange, il manque 69 euros !

54,04 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hélène de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange, il manque 58 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

17,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussec de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 132 euros !

19,97 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stabilo et Spenser de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 129 euros !

24,78 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axurit, Toussout et Mowgli de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 124 euros !

25,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benti de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 123 euros !

33,13 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h47 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 114 euros !

697,96 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 3234 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hélène et Blanchette est réussie !

7,61 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Face de bouc de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Moussec, Stabilo et Spenser, Axurit, Toussout et Mowgli, Benti et Romance est réussie !

2,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Manga de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

2,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moushka de l'association Coeur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

2,11 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Athena de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

765,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Civic Initiative à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 3106 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,39 kg de granulés offerts
100 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moly de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à Orange,

152,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolly de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

78 580 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats à Gonnehem,

28,70 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

30,43 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

577,19 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3138 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moly et Jolly est réussie !

23,48 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Froufrou de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

66,33 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pretty est réussie !

72 962 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats à Gonnehem,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Nenette et Saxo est réussie !

2,65 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malcom de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

2,67 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

10,40 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

904,83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 2601 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,31 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Froufrou de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

66,50 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

82 352 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats à Gonnehem,

10,77 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

15,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

19,05 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malcom de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

957,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 2516 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,59 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Froufrou de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 120 euros !

82,99 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 53 euros !

98 007 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Charly et ses Drôles de Chats à Gonnehem, il manque 156 euros !

21,13 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 156 euros !

25,33 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malcom de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 151 euros !

29,44 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 146 euros !

1 144,36 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 2210 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Froufrou et Duchesse est réussie !

26,09 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liam de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

48,77 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de couvertures pour Charly est réussie !

19 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Gaston et Lili a échouée..... Celle pour Malcom est réussie !

0,75 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

0,77 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

2,85 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

43,95 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc est réussie !

35,73 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,12 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liam de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

51,40 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

31 094 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

9,40 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

15,14 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

9,42 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

53,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

79,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,07 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liam de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

51,57 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

33 144 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

11,62 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

15,33 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

11,64 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

54 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

152,75 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 4157 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,99 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liam de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 103 euros !

51,82 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 92 euros !

35 749 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 198 euros !

14,44 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan, il manque 177 euros !

15,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan, il manque 176 euros !

14,45 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimie de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan, il manque 163 euros !

56,88 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan, il manque 114 euros !

740,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3299 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Liam et O'Malley est réussie !

34,08 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maike de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de couvertures pour Garfiled est réussie !

30 624 cm de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Grise de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Bouboule, Caramel, Mimie et Cassy est réussie !

9,32 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte poour Axel de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

847,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3143 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,31 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maike de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

40 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Grise de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

20,42 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

29,21 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axel de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

1 055,18 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2840 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,33 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maike de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

87 454 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Grise de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

30,47 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

30,47 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axel de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

1 194,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2636 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,20 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maike de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 85 euros !

119 149 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petite Grise de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 142 euros !

48,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axel de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 129 euros !

47,67 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Murphy de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 125 euros !

1 812,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h25 restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 1734 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Maike est réussie !

51,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andréa de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Petite Grise est réussie !

52 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Axel et Murphy est réussie !

8,08 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

8,09 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

8,10 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 139 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie est réussie !

18,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andréa de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

55 100 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

20,71 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan

20,72 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

24,47 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

104,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andréa de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

57 396 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

25,41 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

25,42 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan,

32,27 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan

195,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

114,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andréa de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 103 euros !

64 487 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 179 euros !

38,66 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan, il manque 142 euros !

41,02 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan, il manque 140 euros !

78,55 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Capucine et Compagnie à Champlan, il manque 96 euros !

585,44 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 3526 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Andréa est réussie !

56,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pepette est réussie !

55 214 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Daisy, Pilou et Wendy est réussie !

0,61 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

0,63 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

863,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 3120 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

62 576 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray

6,06 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

6,06 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

1 045,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 2854 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Infante de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 148 euros !

69 302 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 175 euros !

17,72 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 166 euros !

18,18 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 166 euros !

1 308,21 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 2471 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Infante est réussie !

69,96 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulke de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Vanille est réussie !

70 917 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Léo a échouée..... Celle pour Bibou est réussie !

1,10 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

1,12 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernadette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

1,14 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulke de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

90 963 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

9 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernadette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

10,97 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

26,10 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

79,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 77 chiens de l'association Ruke Spasa en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

110,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulke de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

103 783 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

19,49 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernadette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

19,50 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

31,67 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

273,59 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 77 chiens de l'association Ruke Spasa en Serbie, il manque 3206 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

123,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h53 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Ulke de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 93 euros !

117 462 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douce de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 143 euros !

36,27 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernadette de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 145 euros !

39,97 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 141 euros !

47,50 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 132 euros !

447,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 77 chiens de l'association Ruke Spasa en Serbie, il manque 2840 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ulke est réussie !

16,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Douce est réussie !

89 419 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bernadette, Oleg et Roxy est réussie !

1,97 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

1,99 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dallas de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

2 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rustie de l'association AACE à La Baule,

490,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 77 chiens de l'association Ruke Spasa en Serbie, il manque 2750 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

104 883 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

7,31 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

7,31 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rustie de l'association AACE à La Baule,

19,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dallas de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

547,89 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 77 chiens de l'association Ruke Spasa en Serbie, il manque 2630 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Faro de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 188 euros !

116 575 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h17 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 144 euros !

21,26 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 128 euros !

21,90 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rustie de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 127 euros !

43,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dallas de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 102 euros !

781,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h13 restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 77 chiens de l'association Ruke Spasa en Serbie, il manque 2140 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Faro est réussie !

27,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Eden est réussie !

127 511 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rustie, Randy et Dallas est réussie !

1,05 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

1,06 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

1,07 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juju de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

1,08 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 77 chiens de l'association Ruke Spasa en Serbie est réussie !

7,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

139 503 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

6,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

7,54 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juju de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

7,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

8,55 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

51,85 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

147 565 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

9,89 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juju de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

9,90 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

13,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

14,42 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

85,29 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3936 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fred de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 172 euros !

162 492 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinou de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 113 euros !

25,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 150 euros !

25,97 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sonia de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 150 euros !

37,33 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 137 euros !

39,14 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juju de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 135 euros !

562,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3158 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fred est réussie !

55,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mady de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

La collecte de couvertures pour Câlinou est réussie !

89 654 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Juju, Sonia, Lenon et Minette est réussie !

0,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

0,95 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

0,96 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chuky de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

631,93 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3045 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mady de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

90 474 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

0,38 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association Les chats de chez nous à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

1,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

1,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

1,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chuky de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

707,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 2922 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

68,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mady de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

98 232 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

8,83 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

13,49 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chuky de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

18,44 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

23,16 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association Les chats de chez nous à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

793,42 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 2782 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mady de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars,

100 557 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

14,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chuky de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

15,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

18,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

23,33 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association Les chats de chez nous à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

1 169,56 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 2169 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mady de l'association Arche et Relais à Thouars, il manque 145 euros !

102 465 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 153 euros !

19,51 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 130 euros !

19,51 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chuky de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 130 euros !

21,24 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 128 euros !

27,82 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association Les chats de chez nous à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 120 euros !

1 220,30 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 2086 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mady est réussie !

1,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association L'Espoir des 4 Pat's à Lannemezan,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mystère est réussie !

112 746 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pêche, Booba et Pietra a échouée.... Celle pour Chuky est réussie !

90,66 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

3,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

3,73 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

5,89 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avia de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte pour la trentaine de chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association L'Espoir des 4 Pat's à Lannemezan,

116 664 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

9,73 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

11,67 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avia de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

83,19 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

90,98 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

98,32 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues de l'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association L'Espoir des 4 Pat's à Lannemezan,

118 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

12,38 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

12,39 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avia de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

91,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

99,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

108,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues de l'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 4221 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association L'Espoir des 4 Pat's à Lannemezan, il manque 171 euros !

170 311 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ka de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 108 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Avia est réussie !

60,17 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 111 euros !

92,07 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 74 euros !

100,04 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 65 euros !

435,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens d'Anca TIMPEANU en roumanie, il manque 3748 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pablo est réussie !

28,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association L'Espoir des 4 Pat's à Lannemezan,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ka est réussie !

136 997 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tipex, Rosa et Fusette est réussie !

4,34 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

4,36 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

12,28 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

689,36 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens d'Anca TIMPEANU en roumanie, il manque 3374 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,22 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association L'Espoir des 4 Pat's à Lannemezan,

139 533 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

9,30 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

14,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

15,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

719,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie, il manque 3331 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association L'Espoir des 4 Pat's à Lannemezan, il manque 162 euros !

171 187 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luciole de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 107 euros !

26,14 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 122 euros !

36,36 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 110 euros !

38,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 108 euros !

La collecte pour les 70 chiens d'Anca TIMPEANU en Roumanie est réussie ! ​Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hermine est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Luciole est réussie !

174 769 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association K-nelle à Adissan,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Titi, Oslo et Minette est réussie !

1,09 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ana Ana de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

1,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

1,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimousse de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

1,12 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minuscule de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

29,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

188 901 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association K-nelle à Adissan,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chico est réussie !

6,03 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimousse de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

6,04 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minuscule de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

13,32 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ana Ana de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

58,70 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

206 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association K-nelle à Adissan,

19,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ana Ana de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

26,66 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minuscule de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

33,08 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimousse de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

91,63 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 207 euros !

216 666 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association K-nelle à Adissan, il manque 77 euros !

36,57 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimousse de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 138 euros !

40,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minuscule de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 134 euros !

46,17 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ana Ana de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 127 euros !

336,99 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lulu est réussie !

8,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rouquine est réussie !

212 954 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association K-nelle à Adissan,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Ana Ana, Minuscule et Frimousse est réussie !

2,22 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

2,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy Cat de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

2,25 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

10,73 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hekins de l'association des Chats Camarguais à  PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

469,73 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

219 517 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association K-nelle à Adissan,

7,38 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy Cat de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

11,12 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

13,49 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hekins de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

96,12 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

501,55 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 216 euros !

235 816 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association K-nelle à Adissan, il manque 64 euros !

16,32 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hekins de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 134 euros !

35,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 111 euros !

41,91 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy Cat de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 104 euros !

99,33 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 38 euros !

815,69 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, il manque 2068 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tina est réussie !

10,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Salem est réussie !

32 196 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Minette, Obama, Pussy Cat et Hekins est réussie !

0,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

0,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

0,98 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

0,99 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte pour les 135 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

47 026 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

7,87 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

7,88 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

9,77 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

17,88 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

31,47 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

53 562 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

11,78 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

11,80 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

11,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

18,13 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

87,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 3482 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 207 euros !

95 180 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 158 euros !

18,49 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 159 euros !

26,15 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h38 restants pour réussir pour Louna de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 150 euros !

59,53 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 111 euros !

108,78 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 55 euros !

406,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 2876 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jules est réussie !

27,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chipie est réussie !

81 670 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Dior, Louna, Romance et Arthur est réussie !

0,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,42 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

0,43 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

0,46 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

496,45 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 2705 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

110 065 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

5,14 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

7,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

7,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

7,04 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

544,86 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 2613 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,38 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

120 785 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

9,51 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

9,52 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

11,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

612,22 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 2455 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 171 euros !

130 124 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 135 euros !

12,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 138 euros !

12,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 138 euros !

12,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h45 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 138 euros !

15,97 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 134 euros !

776,56 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 2173 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Louna a échoué....

63,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Is-Me de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Réglisse est réussie !

149 856 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hishka de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bianca, Princesse, Myrtille & ses petits et Yoda est réussie !

0,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

0,74 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nashda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,75 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,76 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

La collecte pour les 109 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie et Herzégovine est réussie !

2,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Is-Me de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

185 806 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hishka de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

8,49 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nashda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

12,49 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois

15,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

16,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

42,58 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

110,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Is-Me de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

215 240 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hishka de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

13,15 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nashda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

13,16 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois

15,73 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

17,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

63,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 4341 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

111,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Is-Me de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 107 euros !

279 540 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hishka de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 35 euros !

21,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 155 euros !

32,73 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 142 euros !

37,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nashda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 137 euros !

86,22 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 81 euros !

396,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 3509 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Is-Me est réussie !

69,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cicking de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hishka est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rouquin, Venus, Nashda et Panthère est réussie !

0,45 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,46 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,48 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

463,93 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 3341 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cicking de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

10,18 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

*10,19 boites* offertes
*156 boites* nécessaires
*13 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lunede l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

18,53 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

511,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 3223 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cicking de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

15,33 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

15,35 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

18,79 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

572,61 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 3069 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cicking de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 138 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blanco est réussie !

38,95 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 135 euros !

45,52 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 128 euros !

666,36 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 2835 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cicking est réussie !

15,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

2 030 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Lune et Tigrou est réussie !

2,23 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

2,24 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

2,25 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylie de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

2,25 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 35 chiots de l'Andreaa MIRON en Roumanie est réussie !

19,84 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

80 975 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

4,84 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

4,85 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylie de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

4,87 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

8,30 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

63,85 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

83 250 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

7,41 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

7,43 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylie de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

7,57 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

8,50 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

100,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4726 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay, il manque 166 euros !

90 312 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 161 euros !

21,09 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 163 euros !

21,09 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 163 euros !

28,29 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 154 euros !

29,22 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylie de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 153 euros !

438,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4176 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Anaba est réussie !

12,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocktail de l'association Le coin des 4 pattes à Maraussan,

La collecte de couvertures pour Saxo est réussie !

29 353 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Romy, Maya, Noiraud et Kylie est réussie !

0,48 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte de lapin de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

0,49 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jojo de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

0,50 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

650,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3830 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocktail de l'association Le coin des 4 pattes à Maraussan,

40 488 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

7,56 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte de lapin de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise

9,89 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jojo de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

43,43 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

821,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3551 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocktail de l'association Le coin des 4 pattes à Maraussan, il manque 186 euros !

66 704 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 177 euros !

30,93 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte de lapin de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 151 euros !

52,86 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jojo de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 126 euros !

54,64 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 124 euros !

1 716,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2093 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cocktail est réussie !

33,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

La collecte de couvertures pour Titi est réussie !

63 322 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Jojo a échoué...... Celles pour Patte de lapin et Pixel sont réussies !

1,44 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

1,45 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

1,45 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

1,46 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

La collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

2,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

90 912 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

35,42 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

35,43 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

35,43 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

35,44 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

56,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène,

101 160 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

37,27 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

37,27 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

37,27 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

37,28 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

154,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,78 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Ecurie SC à Escarène, il manque 177 euros !

121 291 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 141 euros,

41,88 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 139 euros !

43,62 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h04 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 137 euros !

45,72 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h02 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 134 euros !

47,36 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h01 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 132 euros !

165,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Victoire est réussie !

31,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roana de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nenette est réussie !

130 815 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Folette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gribouille, Blacky, Mystic et Câline est réussie !

0,58 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

0,60 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leslie de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

0,60 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

0,61 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

208,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roana de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

150 361 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Folette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

5,40 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

5,40 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

12,68 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leslie de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

20,90 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

368,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roana de l'association Syrou à Beaufay, il manque 185 euros !

278 865 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Folette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

32,21 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph, il manque 150 euros !

32,21 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 150 euros !

38,74 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leslie de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph, il manque 142 euros !

61,69 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h28 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph, il manque 116 euros !

817,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie, il manque 4063 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Roana a échoué.....

31,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Luigi de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

La collecte de couvertures pour Folette est réussie !

7 844 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ooma de l'association Chatons de l'Espoir à Oust-Marest,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Roméo, Leslie, Rouky et Choupette est réussie !

0,45 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

0,47 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de suif de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

0,48 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Les Félins Concitoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint-Eliph,

0,49 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alvin de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

965,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 220 chiens de l'association Speranta Pentru Animale à GOIESTI en Roumanie, il manque 3847 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59,82 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noirette de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

111 848 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes à JUAYE MONDAY,

15,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chetopa de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port-Saint-Louis du Rhône,

26,28 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à Louviers,

95,70 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 73 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,87 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noirette de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 84 euros !

142 649 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Coeur de Pattounes à JUAYE MONDAY, il manque 126 euros !

61,28 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chetopa de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port-Saint-Louis du Rhône, il manque 123 euros !

92,32 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à Louviers, il manque 88 euros !

472,26 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 73 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3691 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Noirette est réussie !

46,46 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brunette de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Scarlet est réussie !

141 841 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Chetopa et Ruben est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

601,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 73 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3502 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

87,77 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brunette de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

164 495 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

42,57 boites offertes
264 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rémi de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à Louviers,

870,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 73 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3110 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

88,34 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brunette de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

195 753 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

71,12 boites offertes
264 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rémi de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à Louviers,

912,69 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 73 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3048 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

108,29 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brunette de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 53 euros !

206 580 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romance de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 84 euros !

117,82 boites offertes
264 boites nécessaires
1h14 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rémi de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à Louviers, il manque 169 euros !

1 210,58 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 73 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 2613 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Brunette est réussie !

56,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boréal de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Romance est réussie !

145 030 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quincy de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rémi est réussie !

17,11 boites offertes
1 560 boites nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

La collecte pour les 73 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie est réussie !

1,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 3236 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

56,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boréal de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

188 653 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quincy de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

190 423 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

88,66 boites offertes
1 560 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

48,68 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 3094 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

74.04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

57.58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boréal de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

190 681 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quincy de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

195 359 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

129.69 boites offertes
1 560 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

129.96 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 2851 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valdo de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 140 euros !

83,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boréal de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 140 euros !

197 674 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quincy de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS, il manque 90 euros !

207 858 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosa de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 83 euros !

167,05 boites offertes
1 560 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

423,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 1971 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Valdo et Boréal est réussie !

17,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Quincy et Rosa est réussie !

173 740 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poppy de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

191 boites offertes
1 560 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 1575 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas est réussie !

3,31 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18,28 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

176 742 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poppy de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

239,51 boites offertes
1 560 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 1519 euros !

71,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 148 euros !

218 649 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poppy de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS, il manque 76 euros !

574,57 boites offertes
1 560 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 1134 euros !

809,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie, il manque 3198 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Polka est réussie !

22,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colonel de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Poppy est réussie !

205 896 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Witch de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour les 770 chats en détresse de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres est réussie !

0,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maé de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

0,56 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

0,57 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

1 019,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie, il manque 2892 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colonel de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

217 407 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Witch de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

6,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maé de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

10,79 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

25,84 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

1 222,15 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie, il manque 2596 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colonel de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

221 078 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Witch de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS,

16,18 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maé de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

16,27 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

28,76 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers,

1 678,15 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie, il manque 1930 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,42 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colonel de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 200 euros !

280 601 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Witch de l'association Au Bonheur des Bêtes à LES CHERIS, il manque 34 euros !

20,25 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers, il manque 170 euros !

20,26 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maé de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers, il manque 170 euros !

29 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Amour de nos 4 Pattes à louviers, il manque 160 euros !

2 263,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie, il manque 1076 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Colonel est réussie !

29,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Witch est réussie !

77 700 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malcom de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Maé a échoué...... Celle pour Tigrou et Lolita est réussie !

0,15 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepere de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

0,16 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

0,18 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

4,40 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 500 chiens de l'association Happy Tails Animal à Ploiesti en Roumanie est réussie !

34,69 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

84 027 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malcom de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

2,31 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepere de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

2,31 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

3,51 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

4,58 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

39,94 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dorothée de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 142 euros !

128 612 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malcom de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 150 euros !

18,74 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou, il manque 165 euros !

25,15 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepere de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE, il manque 158 euros !

26,65 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE, il manque 156 euros !

32,69 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou, il manque 149 euros !

251,08 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 4083 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Dorothée a échoué.....

29,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Malcom est réussie !

88 821 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pepere, Noiraud, Roméo et Lola est réussie !

0,22 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

0,23 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

0,25 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

346,59 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 3902 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

104 114 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

8,04 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

8,05 boites offertes 
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

12,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

408,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 3784 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

114 901 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

13,30 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

13,31 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

15,66 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

490 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 3629 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 180 euros !

120 638 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 156 euros !

16,99 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Sète, il manque 160 euros !

17 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 160 euros !

20,23 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 157 euros !

714,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 3204 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Berlingot a échoué.....

26,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gaston est réussie !

168 985 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axel de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Céleste, Blanco et Paillette est réussie !

4,37 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

4,38 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etincelle de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

4,39 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

6,91 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Automne de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 103 chiens de l'association Bosnian Dream à Jabuka bb en Bosnie et Herzegovine a échoué.....

68,88 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Srajevo en en Bosnie et Herzegovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

180 956 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axel de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

7,39 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Automne de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

7,40 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

7,41 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

7,43 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etincelle de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

141,86 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Srajevo en en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 3379 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

109,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 109 euros !

220 667 cm2 de couvertures offertes
353 600 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axel de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 89 euros !

13,17 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etincelle de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 165 euros !

14,34 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 163 euros !

16,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Automne de l'association Help Doggy à Sète, il manque 161 euros !

20,54 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 156 euros !

521,82 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Sarajevo en en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 2657 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cassia est réussie !

25,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthéiste de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Axel est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Etincelle, Mistigris, Tigrou et Automne est réussie !

0,65 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lisa de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

0,66 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

3,16 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

633,32 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Sarajevo en en Bosnie et Herzegovine, il manque 2445 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthéiste de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

38 324 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

12,27 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lisa de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

12,28 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

14,49 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

788,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Sarajevo en en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 2151 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthéiste de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

47 838 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

16,62 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Sète,

16,63 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

17,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lisa de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

845,46 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Sarajevo en en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 2042 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthéiste de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 188 euros !

50 455 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Randy de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 188 euros !

31,66 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lisa de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 157 euros !

37,62 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 150 euros !

43,85 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Sète, il manque 143 euros !

1 032,20 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Sarajevo en en Bosnie et Herzégovine, il manque 1687 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Panthéiste est réussie !

36,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Randy est réussie !

24 116 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rustie de l'association AACE à La Baule,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mystère, Lisa et Rox est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 114 chiens de l'association Humans for them à Sarajevo en en Bosnie et Herzégovine est réussie !

14,88 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

26 456 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rustie de l'association AACE à La Baule,

2,84 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

3,49 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

121,27 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

78,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

36 490 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rustie de l'association AACE à La Baule,

13,65 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

20,58 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

206,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie, il manque 2327 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

86,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 137 euros !

38 504 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rustie de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 196 euros !

31,38 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pistache de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 165 euros !

41,23 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
2h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 153 euros !

384,96 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie, il manque 2066 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Perle est réussie !

50,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rustie est réussie !

50 508 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pistache et Emma est réussie !

10,89 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

526,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie, il manque 1860 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

72 658 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

13,19 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

12,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

606,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie, il manque 1743 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

96 095 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

25,99 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

38,81 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy,

755,43 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie, il manque 1526 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réno de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 141 euros !

102 362 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 153 euros !

33,26 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 176 euros !

39,05 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association Cruzy Cat 34 à Cruzy, il manque 156 euros !

850,31 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie, il manque 1387 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Réno est réussie !

69,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Roxy est réussie !

60 278 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernadette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Nougat et Rosie est réussie !

0,07 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

0,09 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merveille de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

0,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

0,12 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dahlia de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

La collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Bobitza's Ark à Hunedoara en Roumanie est réussie !

0,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Dam o sansa la viata animalelor à None Arad en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

81 525 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernadette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

6,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dahlia de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

8,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

14,64 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

22,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merveille de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

82,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Dam o sansa la viata animalelor à None Arad en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

113,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 105 euros !

94 263 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernadette de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 159 euros !

33,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 141 euros !

33,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 141 euros !

35,77 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dahlia de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 139 euros !

56,16 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merveille de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons, il manque 115 euros !

475,48 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Dam o sansa la viata animalelor à None Arad en Roumanie, il manque 3686 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moustique est réussie !

79,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rihanna de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bernadette est réussie !

93 126 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Kali, Dahlia, Booba et Merveille est réussie !

0,41 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

2,89 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association La maisonnée de Gloria à Château-Thierry,

2,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black and White de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

758,25 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Dam o sansa la viata animalelor à None Arad en Roumanie, il manque 3273 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rihanna de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

101 281 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

6,06 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

6,07 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black and White de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons,

24,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association La maisonnée de Gloria à Château-Thierry,

854,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Dam o sansa la viata animalelor à None Arad en Roumanie, il manque 3133 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

96,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rihanna de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 124 euros !

125 407 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 138 euros !

21,76 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black and White de l'association L'Arche de la Gazelle à Septèmes-les-Vallons, il manque 155 euros !

21,77 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 155 euros !

45,64 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association La maisonnée de Gloria à Château-Thierry, il manque 127 euros !

1 934,15 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Dam o sansa la viata animalelor à None Arad en Roumanie, il manque 1555 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rihanna est réussie !

28,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oleg est réussie !

132 803 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avia de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Black and White, Papaye et Flora est réussie !

0,54 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roby de l'association La maisonnée de Gloria à Château-Thierry,

0,55 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounou de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

0,56 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

0,57 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'association Dam o sansa la viata animalelor à None Arad en Roumanie est réussie !

5,02 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Kawthar  Douhaoui au Maroc, il manque 3458 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

146 459 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avia de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

7,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounou de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

7,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

12,75 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

47,68 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roby de l'association La maisonnée de Gloria à Château-Thierry,

110,30 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Kawthar Douhaoui au Maroc, il manque 3141 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

159 443 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avia de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

9,89 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounou de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

9,91 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

12,83 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

53,05 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roby de l'association La maisonnée de Gloria à Château-Thierry,

123,11 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Kawthar Douhaoui au Maroc, il manque 3102 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pacco de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 192 euros !

172 619 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Avia de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 106 euros !

18,46 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 159 euros !

20,59 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 156 euros !

23,74 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounou de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 153 euros !

57,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roby de l'association La maisonnée de Gloria à Château-Thierry, il manque 114 euros !

501,96 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Kawthar Douhaoui au Maroc, il manque 1947 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pacco est réussie !

40,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Avia est réussie !

187 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybille de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tigrou, Mango, Nounou et Roby est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Kawthar Douhaoui au Maroc est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

195 356 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybille de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

3,35 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

3,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vivette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

3,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

3,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

21,20 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

223 123 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybille de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

6,53 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vivette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

6,53 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

6,54 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

9,26 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

63,30 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

252 453 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybille de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

11,60 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vivette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

12,33 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

16,32 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

26 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

137,37 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Everdeen de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 150 euros !

272 512 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybille de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 40 euros !

20,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 156 euros !

20,79 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 156 euros !

22,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vivette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 153 euros !

30,53 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 145 euros !

300,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 4409 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Everdeen est réussie !

70,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sybille est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Noé, Myu, Vivette et Blanco est réussie !

0,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

0,52 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

0,54 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

410,15 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 4179 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

18 482 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

4,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

4,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

7,20 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

615,79 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3747 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

89,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

21 645 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

8,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

8,83 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

8,83 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

665,79 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3642 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

114,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esmeralda de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 107 euros !

24 228 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chico de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 205 euros !

10,73 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 168 euros !

12,56 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 165 euros !

19,38 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 158 euros !

818,24 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3322 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Esmeralda est réussie !

0,66 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chico est réussie !

31 052 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cacahuète a échoué..... Celle pour Fifi et Siam est réussie !

0,35 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chimère de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

0,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

0,37 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

0,38 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 128 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie est réussie !

4,42 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8,29 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

33 185 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

3,86 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

3,86 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

6,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

20,53 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chimère de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

76,49 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,90 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

48 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

11,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

20,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chimère de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

39,60 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

51,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

245,94 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,23 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

50 824 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

15,29 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

20,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chimère de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

39,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

51,79 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

250,49 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4482 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,53 kg de granulés offerts
250 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 207 euros !

61 267 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 181 euros !

34,27 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 140 euros !

45,12 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chimère de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 128 euros !

48,57 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 124 euros !

60,70 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 110 euros !

656,24 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3821 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Makao est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Titi est réussie !

66 149 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chimère, Dipsy, Brenda et Aria est réussie !

3,03 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

3,05 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

11,68 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

11,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

876,18 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3462 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

72 683 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

5,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

5,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

11,80 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

37,98 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

1 031,40 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3209 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

81 172 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

16,23 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

16,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

38,26 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

40,99 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

1 264,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2829 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

91 191 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fuzette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 161 euros !

24,37 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 152 euros !

24,37 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 152 euros !

38,35 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 136 euros !

41,19 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lovely de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 133 euros !

1 548,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2367 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

1,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Fuzette est réussie !

107 888 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Petit Maître, Cocotte, Buldo et Lovely est réussie !

2,40 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

2,42 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

2,43 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rixou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

2,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hector de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

3,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

6,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

130 357 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

4,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hector de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

4,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rixoude l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

8,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

8,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

76,41 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 204 euros !

168 978 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 109 euros !

24,37 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hector de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 152 euros !

24,39 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rixou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 152 euros !

25,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 151 euros !

47,58 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 125 euros !

544,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 4461 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jules est réussie !

21,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adysse de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie !

176 725 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Hector, Rixou, Cerise et Edouard est réussie !

6,12 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

7,93 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

7,99 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

8,28 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butterfly de l'association Adopte un Matou à Eragny,

664,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 4286 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adysse de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

201 674 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

12,63 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

12,64 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

12,65 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

20,01 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butterfly de l'association Adopte un Matou à Eragny,

838,68 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 4032 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adysse de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

217 935 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

15,08 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

15,09 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

19,51 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

22,89 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butterfly de l'association Adopte un Matou à Eragny,

946,20 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 3875 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adysse de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 174 euros !

242 406 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 60 euros !

36,61 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 202 euros !

20,74 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 149 euros !

22,49 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 147 euros !

38,03 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Butterfly de l'association Adopte un Matou à Eragny, il manque 129 euros !

1 854,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion, il manque 2550 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Adysse est réussie !

39,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Booba est réussie !

257 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

301 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

332 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

354 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zoulou, Chanata, Bella et Butterfly est réussie !

0,11 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

0,13 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

0,14 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclipse de l'association Adopte un Matou à Eragny,

0,15 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à Robion est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique,

9 065 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

4 688 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

4 689 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

4 691 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

6,07 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

7,64 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

12,01 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclipse de l'association Adopte un Matou à Eragny,

16,82 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

42,68 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

81,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 143 euros !

54 707 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pêche de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 185 euros !

32,01 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclipse de l'association Adopte un Matou à Eragny, il manque 136 euros !

32,60 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 136 euros !

48,68 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 117 euros !

50,08 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 178 euros !

734,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3308 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Viva est réussie !

0,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pêche est réussie !

33 467 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Eclipse, Mirou, Cassia et Olaf est réussie !

0,43 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

0,44 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

0,47 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiou Tiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

3,10 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

822,22 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3180 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

42 367 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

7,50 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

7,51 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

11,84 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiou Tiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

13,07 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

965,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2971 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

59 144 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

16,76 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiou Tiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

17,68 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

19,50 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

19,53 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

1 102,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2770 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 179 euros !

76 453 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tipex de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 171 euros !

23,13 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiou Tiou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 146 euros !

23,51 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 146 euros !

35,42 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 132 euros !

63,71 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 100 euros !

1 634,63 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 275 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 1994 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Câline est réussie !

17,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tipex est réussie !

67 559 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Souris a échoué..... Celle pour Tiou Tiou, Diabolo et Pirate est réussie !

0,42 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

0,43 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

0,45 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

0,46 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 275 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

0,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

84 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

4,20 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

4,81 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

6,09 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

6,65 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

43,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

95 620 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

8,66 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

8,67 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

8,96 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

26,79 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

156,05 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4636 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

116,38 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h58 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 101 euros !

111 683 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 147 euros !

15,42 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 169 euros !

15,43 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 169 euros !

18,56 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 165 euros !

31,35 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h53 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 151 euros !

440,94 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4172 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lily est réussie !

50,22 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Négus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oslo est réussie !

135 438 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Grisette, Rougnasse, Félix et Sam est réussie !

0,41 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

0,42 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

0,43 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule & Bill de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

5,51 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

667,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 3803 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Négus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

164 214 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

3,20 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

3,20 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

3,21 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule & Bill de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

11,57 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

957,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 3330 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Négus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

186 906 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

4,99 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

5 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

5,01 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule & Bill de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

14,77 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

1 515,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 2420 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Négus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 141 euros !

217 012 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenon de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 77 euros !

18,11 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 152 euros !

23,09 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule & Bill de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 146 euros !

23,21 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 146 euros !

23,77 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 146 euros !

La collecte  de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc est réussie !

12,99 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Négus est réussie !

81,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lenon est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pilou, Boule & Bill, Poupette et Robin est réussie !

0,36 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agappe de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

0,38 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

0,39 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

0,40 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

2,84 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

70,65 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

1,93 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

1,94 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

6,14 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agappe de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

8,19 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois,

10,46 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

92,95 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

101,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 119 euros !

28 534 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

18,02 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 145 euros !

18,02 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association Ecole du Chat d'Arbois à Arbois, il manque 145 euros !

19,10 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agappe de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 144 euros !

21,04 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 142 euros !

25,56 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 137 euros !

439,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 3725 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ysatis est réussie !

8,26 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

36 884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cracotte, Hemera, Agappe, Tic & Tac et Titi est réussie !

0,89 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filia de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

2,88 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapule de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

2,89 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

2,93 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

507,82 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 3596 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,28 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

40 884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

6,57 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

6,58 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapule de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

8,53 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filia de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

8,80 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

720,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 3191 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

44 718 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

10,56 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

10,57 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapule de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

17,45 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filia de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

42,16 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

796,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 3047 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 154 euros !

50 316 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille & ses petits de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 188 euros !

12,57 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapule de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 159 euros !

17,53 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filia de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 153 euros !

19,41 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 151 euros !

42,26 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 124 euros !

1 462,10 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 1783 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mowgli a échouée....

9,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elisa de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Myrtille & ses petits est réussie !

68 529 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Crapule et Filia a échouée..... Celle pour Jalinette et Tao est réussie !

0,25 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

0,28 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enzo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

0,29 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

0,30 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

2,72 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

La collecte pour les 130 chiens l'association Здружение за заштита на животните Гласот на животните à Veles en Macédoine du Nord est réussie !

9,02 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elisa de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

81 924 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

4,82 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enzo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

4,83 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

4,83 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

4,84 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

10,45 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

75,35 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elisa de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

83 948 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

10,34 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

10,35 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

10,36 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

14,24 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enzo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

14,92 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

149,25 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

84,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elisa de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 127 euros !

147 000 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 123 euros !

18,80 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 151 euros !

19,29 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 151 euros !

21,35 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 148 euros !

21,41 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enzo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 148 euros !

21,70 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 148 euros !

302,34 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Elisa est réussie !

14,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Arthur est réussie !

79 881 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy Cat de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tigrou, Pablo, Bella, Enzo et Mimolette est réussie !

0,10 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papi de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

0,11 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

0,12 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

0,13 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

0,13 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

381,79 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

120 942 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy Cat de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

4,68 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

6,70 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

6,70 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

7,34 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papi de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

14,87 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

432,28 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

125 335 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy Cat de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

10,94 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

10,95 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

10,95 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

18,07 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papi de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

23,81 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

515,65 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 7310 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

125,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 82 euros !

128 643 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pussy Cat de l'association ADAF à La Flotte, il manque 136 euros !

13,32 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 158 euros !

13,32 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 158 euros !

17,29 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom, il manque 153 euros !

20,82 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papi de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 149 euros !

28,34 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan, il manque 140 euros !

1 013,95 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 6498 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tagada est réussie !

111,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pussy Cat est réussie !

124 093 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ana Ana de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Myrtille, Zazou, Théo, Papi et Cannelle est réussie !

1,02 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

1,05 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toutebelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

3,63 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

1 254,25 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 6106 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

115,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

170 309 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ana Ana de l'association ADAF à La Flotte,

6,52 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toutebelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

6,52 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

12,94 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom 32 à Condom,

1 419,82 kg de croquettes offertes
5 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 750 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 5836 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association Tabula Rasa à Montignies lez lens en Belgique, il manque 163 euros !

192 554 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association Les chats de chez nous à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 93 euros !

19,41 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichon de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 151 euros !

20,94 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cinbo de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie, il manque 149 euros !

29 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h38 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Poils et moustaches à Esneux en Belgique, il manque 140 euros !

53,38 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h37 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette & Roméo de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 112 euros !

623,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3874 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lulu est réussie !

30,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à  Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Obama est réussie !

31 979 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pixel, Bichon, Cinbo, Louis, Juliette & Roméo est réussie !

1,07 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bombine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

1,08 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

1,09 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

2,95 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

712,01 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3730 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à Ambert,

61 327 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

7,61 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bombine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

7,61 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

10,82 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

12,06 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

767,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3639 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à Ambert,

65 482 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

13,83 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bombine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

13,84 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

15,04 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

29,05 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

912,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3403 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à Ambert,

102 525 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 153 euros !

21,43 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie, il manque 148 euros !

23,54 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bombine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 146 euros !

33,52 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanfan de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 134 euros !

44,51 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 122 euros !

1 452,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 190 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2523 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pixel est réussie !

30 105 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blacky, Bombine, Fanfan et Volt est réussie !

0,38 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

0,38 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

0,39 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouchette de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

0,40 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 190 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

23,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 3471 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à Ambert,

32 774 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

3,08 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

3,08 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

9,60 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

10,05 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouchette de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 3383 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à Ambert,

41 604 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

9,93 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

9,94 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

12,36 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

12,98 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouchette de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

309,95 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 3052 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

97,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brin d'herbe de l'association Nationale Des Amis Des Ânes à Ambert, il manque 123 euros !

65 390 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 178 euros !

17,04 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépito de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 153 euros !

18,70 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 151 euros !

21,03 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouchette de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie, il manque 149 euros !

24,14 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 145 euros !

1 079,36 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 1929 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Brin d'herbe est réussie !

33,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yvain de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Romy est réussie !

41 242 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pépito, Bounty, Mouchette et Gros Pépère est réussie !

0,42 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

0,43 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gratouille de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

0,44 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya & ses petits de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,45 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

La collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie est réussie !

0,70 kg de croquettes offertes
840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chats des rues de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yvain de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

50 358 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

6,06 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gratouille de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

7,51 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

8,93 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya & ses petits de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,63 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

56,12 kg de croquettes offertes
840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chats des rues de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet, il manque 3175 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yvain de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

64 549 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

9 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gratouille de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

9,01 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie,

9,08 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya & ses petits de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

144,21 kg de croquettes offertes
840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chats des rues de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet, il manque 2819 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

89,38 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yvain de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 133 euros !

79 486 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 169 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Maya & ses petits est réussie !

15,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 162 euros !

15,83 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Animacoeur à Courbevoie, il manque 162 euros !

26,51 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gratouille de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 149 euros !

365,64 kg de croquettes offertes
840 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chats des rues de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet, il manque 1922 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Yvain est réussie !

34,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zébulon de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Maya est réussie !

46 530 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylie de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Blanco, Gratouille et Kali est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 90 chats des rues de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet est réussie !

0,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zébulon de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

79 255 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylie de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

1,85 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maldive de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

37,10 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

92,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zébulon de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 130 euros !

103 297 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kylie de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 153 euros !

20,90 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h40 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Maldive de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 156 euros !

21,31 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky, Grisou & Ritou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 155 euros !

22,65 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 154 euros !

25,42 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 151 euros !

505,93 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie, il manque 5742 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Zébulon est réussie !

42,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Atlanta de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kylie est réussie !

58 065 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Maldive, Rocky, Grisou & Ritou, Marie et Clochette est réussie !

0,60 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,63 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Béguine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

0,65 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Scarabée de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

681,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie, il manque 5373 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Atlantade l'association ADADA à Ambert,

61 751 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

6,17 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Scarabée de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

7,52 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Béguine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

18,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

827,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie, il manque 5066 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Atlanta de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

70 642 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

14,05 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Scarabée de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

14,05 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Béguine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

26,70 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1 057,32 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie, il manque 4584 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Atlanta de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 181 euros !

76 052 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain, il manque 171 euros !

14,94 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Béguine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 163 euros !

14,95 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Scarabée de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 163 euros !

26,79 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 149 euros !

1 276,52 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie, il manque 4124 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Atlanta est réussie !

48,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gauguin de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rouquin est réussie !

70 423 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nashda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Béguine, Petit Scarabée et Ruby est réussie !

0,27 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

0,28 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

0,30 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dukini de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

0,31 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugolin & Rachel de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,80 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cinky & Poka de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 321 chiens d'Elan GLOTOV à la Fédération de Russie est réussie !

5,19 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'aПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gauguin de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

73 643 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nashda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

3,89 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

3,89 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugolin & Rachel de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

5,86 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

7,23 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cinky & Poka de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,87 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dukini de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

41,15 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'aПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gauguin est réussie !

57,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nashda est réussie !

82 258 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Dukini est réussie !

18,37 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cinky & Poka de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 152 euros !

18,38 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugolin & Rachel de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 152 euros !

20,48 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 149 euros !

23,57 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamelle de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 146 euros !

369,86 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3004 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

88 034 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cinky & Poka, Hugolin & Rachel, Zélie et Gamelle est réussie !

0,90 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odile de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

0,91 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Aide aux Animaux Normandie à Le Havre,

0,92 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Callissandre de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

0,92 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonne de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

421,52 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 2895 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

95 856 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

2,23 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Odile de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

2,23 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Aide aux Animaux Normandie au Havre,

2,23 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Callissandre de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,23 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonne de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

509,43 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 2711 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

81,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 142 euros !

141 168 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 127 euros !

8,14 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h26 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Odile de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 164 euros !

8,14 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h25 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Callissandre de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 164 euros !

8,62 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignonne de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 163 euros !

16,04 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Aide aux Animaux Normandie au Havre, il manque 155 euros !

1 002,82 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 1675 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Théo est réussie !

61,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirlot de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Noiraud est réussie !

103 636 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Odile, Callissandre, Mignonne et Minette est réussie !

1,51 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quikxy de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

3,76 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

3,76 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

5,29 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunny de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie est réussie !

15,30 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association de Bénévoles Contre la Détresse Animale à CHEVAL BLANC,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirlot de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

115 252 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

6,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

6,52 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

9,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunny de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer

32,38 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quikxy de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

80,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association de Bénévoles Contre la Détresse Animale à CHEVAL BLANC, il manque 2999 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirlot de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

118 193 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

10,48 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

10,48 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunny de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer

10,49 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

32,58 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quikxy de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

174,95 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association de Bénévoles Contre la Détresse Animale à CHEVAL BLANC, il manque 2716 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirlot de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 145 euros !

183 911 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 99 euros !

14,94 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunny de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 163 euros !

14,94 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 163 euros !

14,95 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 163 euros !

35,44 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quikxy de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 139 euros !

466,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association de Bénévoles Contre la Détresse Animale à CHEVAL BLANC, il manque 1842 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pirlot est réussie !

63,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Blanco est réussie !

91 298 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

Toutes les collectes de boites de nourriture ont échouées.....

3,57 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Engy de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

0,99 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

1,01 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouly de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association de Bénévoles Contre la Détresse Animale à CHEVAL BLANC est réussie !

22,15 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

93 846 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

4,55 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

7,59 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouly de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

8,16 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Engy de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

131,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 2436 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

104 082 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

15,70 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Engy de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

15,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

19,33 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouly de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

598,47 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 1755 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

78,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rasta de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 147 euros !

105 315 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 151 euros !

19,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Engy de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 157 euros !

19,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Les chats de l'indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 157 euros !

22,06 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouly de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 155 euros !

1 164,74 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 42 chiens d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 928 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rasta est réussie !

61,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rika de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou est réussie !

91 258 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bouly, Engy et Gaston est réussie !

3,73 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

4,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

5,07 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 42 chiens d'Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie est réussie !

5,32 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rika de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

95 600 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

8,26 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

8,27 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

8,27 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

31,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rika de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

99 168 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

11,20 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

11,21 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

12,58 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

170,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4682 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rika de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 153 euros !

100 453 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panthère de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 155 euros !

12,87 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loco de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 165 euros !

15,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 162 euros !

29,60 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquine de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 146 euros !

262,08 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4490 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rika est réussie !

39,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Panthère est réussie !

91 147 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Fanny, Coquine et Loco est réussie !

0,60 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ardoise de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

0,62 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

0,66 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

402,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4196 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

93 463 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

4,47 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

4,47 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

6,39 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ardoise de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

449,90 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 4096 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 157 euros !

120 627 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 141 euros !

15,52 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 169 euros !

16,13 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ardoise de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 168 euros !

19,01 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 165 euros !

1 059,29 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 2816 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Violette est réussie !

56,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Virgule de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Yoda est réussie !

106 625 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hekins de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Perle, Ardoise et Charlie est réussie !

1,30 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

1,31 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules & Jim de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

1,31 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie est réussie !

5,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Virgule de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

109 620 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hekins de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

5,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

7,33 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

11,98 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules & Jim de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

124,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Virgule de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

112 890 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hekins de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,91 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

9,98 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

16,55 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules & Jim de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

167,11 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce, il manque 4186 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

89,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Virgule de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 134 euros !

120 668 cm2 de couvertures offertes
331 500 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hekins de l'association des Chats Camarguais à SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 141 euros !

19,16 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 158 euros !

25,45 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules & Jim de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 151 euros !

26,09 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 150 euros !

435,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce, il manque 3622 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Virgule est réussie !

74,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vals de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hekins est réussie !

33 933 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

33 946 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Nana, Jules & Jim et Garfield est réussie !

0,94 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwonnadie de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, 

0,95 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stub de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

14,42 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaya de l'association Aide aux Animaux Normandie au Havre,

499,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce, il manque 3487 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vals de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

35 847 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

39 011 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

5,69 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stub de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel,

5,85 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwonnadie de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

31,37 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaya de l'association Aide aux Animaux Normandie au Havre,

625,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce, il manque 3223 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

104,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vals de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 115 euros !

73 148 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 129 euros !

75 324 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 127 euros !

23,42 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stub de l'association Cosette BOURMAUD à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 146 euros !

24,70 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwonnadie de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 145 euros !

87,48 boites offertes
150 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaya de l'association Aide aux Animaux Normandie au Havre, il manque 112 euros !

958,95 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce, il manque 2523 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Vals est réussie !

25,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Blacky et Capucine est réussie !

52 921 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

52 933 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweet de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Stub, Gwonnadie et Gaya est réussie !

2,93 boites offertes
170 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

2,95 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fillette de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St JEANNET,

2,98 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charoux de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 65 chiens de Kelly STEFANIDOU en Grèce est réussie !

12,28 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 145 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa" en Bosnie Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

69 105 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

69 111 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweet de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

6,94 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charoux de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

7,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fillette de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St JEANNET,

32,98 boites offertes
170 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

199,95 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 145 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa" en Bosnie Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 184 euros !

77 934 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweet de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 125 euros !

88 744 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 118 euros !

37,32 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fillette de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St JEANNET, il manque 137 euros !

56,55 boites offertes
170 boites nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 131 euros !

45,65 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charoux de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 127 euros !

1 101,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 145 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa" en Bosnie Herzégovine, il manque 2467 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mowgli est réussie !

43,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sweet et Câline est réussie !

49 073 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de suif de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

55 868 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Fillette, Pirate et Charoux est réussie !

0,78 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

0,80 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

5,06 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St JEANNET,

26,45 boites offertes
157 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

1 316,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 145 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa" en Bosnie Herzégovine, il manque 2060 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

82 667 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de suif de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

86 544 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

5,81 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

14,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

14,28 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St JEANNET,

26,74 boites offertes
157 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

1 684,90 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 145 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa" en Bosnie Herzégovine, il manque 1359 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

85 660 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

87 138 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

14,06 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

14,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

35,67 boites offertes
157 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

57,98 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St JEANNET,

1 917,94 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 145 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa" en Bosnie Herzégovine, il manque 916 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 140 euros !

92 140 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 116 euros !

162 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de suif de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 69 euros !

23,26 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 153 euros !

38,38 boites offertes
157 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 137 euros !

60,58 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h17 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 110 euros !

66,87 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St JEANNET,

3,91 boites offertes
1 080 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 3207 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 145 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa" en Bosnie Herzégovine est réussie !

5,79 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sally est réussie !

72,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Boule de suif et Gribouille est réussie !

65 443 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte de lapin de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

80 172 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mimi, Minette, Boule et Doline est réussie !

26,59 boites offertes
1 080 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 3143 euros !

204,21 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoirede l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

70 805 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte de lapin de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

81 155 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

84,65 boites offertes
1 080 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 2967 euros !

345,42 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

94,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 127 euros !

82 552 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 122 euros !

110 496 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patte de lapin de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 104 euros !

527,48 boites offertes
1 080 boites nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 1647 euros !

533,17 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Victoire est réussie !

5,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koto de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Patte de lapin et Léa est réussie !

76 940 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

76 952 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eliott de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour les 500 chats des rues est réussie !

3,65 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zigzag de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

3,66 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

3,67 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

611,80 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koto de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

79 621 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

79 626 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eliott de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

5,45 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zigzag de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

5,45 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

9,55 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

656,90 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koto de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

87 511 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

87 518 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eliott de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

12,26 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zigzag de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

12,27 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

12,77 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

910,71 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie, il manque 7431 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koto de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 214 euros !

88 897 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystic de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise, il manque 118 euros !

88 907 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eliott de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 118 euros !

13,38 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zigzag de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 165 euros !

13,38 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 165 euros !

30,50 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 145 euros !

1 039,66 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie, il manque 7243 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Koto est réussie !

16,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Foudji de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mystic et Eliott est réussie !

95 172 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

107 883 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jojo de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à Thise,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zigzag, Lionne et Domino est réussie !

1,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copain de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

3,16 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roquette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

1 213,75 kg de croquettes offertes
6 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie, il manque 6988 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Foudji est réussie !

32,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rouky et Jojo est réussie !

103 948 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Roquette et Copain est réussie !

0,93 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

0,94 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bahia de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 340 chiens de la fourrière de Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie est réussie !

8,84 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

32 897 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

114 649 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

2,77 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

2,78 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

8,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bahia de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

65,64 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 177 euros !

72 128 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou, il manque 129 euros !

130 570 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 90 euros !

7,84 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 171 euros !

9,08 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bahia de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 169 euros !

23,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 152 euros !

465,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2803 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour June est réussie !

51,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Roméo et Choupette est réussie !

32 497 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

111 357 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leslie de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Clochette a échouée.... Celles pour Bahia et Tigrou est réussie !

8,01 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

8,41 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

18,14 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

540,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2646 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

43 344 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

111 782 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leslie de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

12,20 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

14,03 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

22,66 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

590,84 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2540 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 138 euros !

54 604 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE, il manque 141 euros !

125 245 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leslie de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 94 euros !

32,36 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thor de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 143 euros !

34,93 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 140 euros !

60,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 110 euros !

1 017,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 1644 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Maya est réussie !

4,78 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Noiraud et Leslie est réussie !

43 673 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepere de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

114 673 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andy de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

135 380 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Automne de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pompon, Simba et Thor est réussie !

0,23 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

0,53 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

22,55 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie est réussie !

9,82 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

45 327 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepere de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE,

114 829 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andy de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

135 609 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Automne de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

3,70 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

8,47 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

27,04 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

64,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoria de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 199 euros !

58 924 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepere de l'association Contrôle et Protection des Chats Andréens à SAINT ANDRE, il manque 138 euros !

115 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andy de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 100 euros !

136 439 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Automne de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 86 euros !

17,76 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchette de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 159 euros !

30,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux, il manque 225 euros !

30,08 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 145 euros !

328,90 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie, il manque 3090 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Victoria est réussie !

9 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fiona de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pepere, Andy et Automne est réussie !

38 985 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

38 990 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

69 694 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blanchette, Sacha et Happy est réussie !

8,21 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

15,63 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lemon de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

22,70 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quézac de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

439,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2858 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fiona de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

40 694 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

40 707 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

70 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

9 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

22,85 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quézac de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

35,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lemon de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

481,27 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2770 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fiona de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

41 752 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou,

41 773 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

70 496 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph,

20,83 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

31,63 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quézac de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France,

41,48 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lemon de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

512,82 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2704 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fiona de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 194 euros !

58 510 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chats Sans Toit 54 à Laxou, il manque 138 euros !

64 922 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 134 euros !

70 904 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Les Félins Citoyens de Saint Eliph à Saint Eliph, il manque 130 euros !

30,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 145 euros !

40,44 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quézac de l'association Roses et Bandanas en France, il manque 133 euros !

44 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lemon de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux, il manque 200 euros !

739,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2228 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fiona est réussie !

23,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lola, Céleste et Maya est réussie !

38 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Princesse, Quézac et Lemon est réussie !

12,30 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénomène de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

12,32 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patatouille de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

12,34 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uranus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 128 chiens de l'association Udruenje za zatitu ivotinja "Pongo" à Ada en Serbie est réussie !

5,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,78 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

56 904 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

16,09 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénomène de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St Maurice les charencey,

16,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patatouille de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

16,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uranus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

160,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

59 789 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

18,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénomène de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St Maurice les charencey,

18,10 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patatouille de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

18,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uranus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

386,94 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4692 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistral de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 174 euros !

70 257 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 130 euros !

20,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patatouille de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 156 euros !

20,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Uranus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 156 euros !

39,15 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phénomène de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St Maurice les charencey, il manque 208 euros !

740,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4175 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mistral est réussie !

24,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Booba est réussie !

30 937 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charoux de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

48 566 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Uranus a échouée..... Celles pour Patatouille et Phénomène ont réussies !

1,13 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

1,14 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peureuse de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

1,14 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

917,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3917 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

32 585 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charoux de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

48 817 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

2,94 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peureuse de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

2,94 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

4,67 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

1 099,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3651 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

51 622 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

78 613 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charoux de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

6,84 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

13,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

23,84 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peureuse de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

1 184,24 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3528 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 201 euros !

58 929 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 138 euros !

79 529 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charoux de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 124 euros !

23,80 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 153 euros !

24,07 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peureuse de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 152 euros !

29,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Venus de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 147 euros !

1 651,49 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2845 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Praline est réussie !

38,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Charoux et Papaye est réussie !

47 875 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

63 877 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cacahuète, Peureuse et Venus est réussie !

2,24 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jugh de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

2,26 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

2,28 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

22,79 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 180 euros !

59 870 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 137 euros !

73 210 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 128 euros !

12,47 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 166 euros !

12,48 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 166 euros !

17,91 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jugh de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 246 euros !

487,07 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4912 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Princesse est réussie !

30,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Troïka de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigresse et Noé est réussie !

30 879 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

48 577 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Junior, Réglisse et Jugh est réussie !

2,01 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

2,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Légrita de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

2,04 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

709,11 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4550 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Troïka de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

38 458 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

49 109 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

4,87 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Légrita de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

4,88 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

8,25 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

790,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4417 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Troïka de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

41 897 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

49 771 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

10,16 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

10,37 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Légrita de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

12,03 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

972,63 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4120 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Troïka de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 181 euros !

47 739 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 145 euros !

50 069 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rox de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 144 euros !

15,30 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 251 euros !

12,21 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Légrita de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 166 euros !

19,84 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 157 euros !

1 184,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3775 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Troïka est réussie !

30,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Briana de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bubule et Rox est réussie !

15 768 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

44 370 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

56 901 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Légrita a échouée..... Celle pour Lola et Neptune est réussie !

2,14 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jiji de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

2,16 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

2,17 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

2,19 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

3,48 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Briana de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

71 827 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

102 170 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

112 094 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

4,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jiji de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

4,82 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

6,73 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

11,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

22,51 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Briana de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

101 890 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

107 102 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

112 431 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

8,37 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

8,39 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

9,61 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jiji de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

11,90 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

189,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Briana de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 187 euros !

111 138 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cassia de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 118 euros !

111 998 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoulou de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 103 euros !

120 179 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 97 euros !

14,03 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jiji de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 253 euros !

16,40 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 161 euros !

17,90 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 159 euros !

22,31 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 154 euros !

235,24 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Briana est réussie !

10,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cassia, Bouboule et Zoulou est réussie !

16 165 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

49 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amandine  de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

76 559 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Jiji, Poupette, Betty Boop et Nounours est réussie !

9,63 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sheryl de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

12,30 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naomie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

13,02 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eloïse de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

685,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 219 euros !

73 261 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h47 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 143 euros !

60 011 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amandine de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 137 euros !

91 350 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 116 euros !

20,03 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naomie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 157 euros !

20,03 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sheryl de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 157 euros !

31,34 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eloïse de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 222 euros !

1 295,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie, il manque 3365 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Vanille est réussie !

16,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Amandine, Bella et Olaf est réussie !

29 872 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rixou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

44 428 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

48 641 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sheryl, Eloïse et Naomie est réussie !

0,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

0,72 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

17,91 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

1 428,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie, il manque 3170 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

39 084 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rixou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

52 198 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

56 466 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

5,25 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

26,76 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

36,78 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

1 556,12 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie, il manque 2985 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

41 764 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rixou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

52 550 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

64 579 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

26,36 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

26,87 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

37,15 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

1 740,26 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie, il manque 2716 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 203 euros !

43 789 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rixou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 163 euros !

65 015 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aria de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 134 euros !

68 016 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 132 euros !

29,30 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 160 euros !

29,30 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 160 euros !

94 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 86 euros !

2 066,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie, il manque 2239 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Matador est réussie !

15,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rixou, Gribouille et Aria est réussie !

33 625 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

44 464 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

88 845 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gandja, Tequila et  Ariel est réussie !

1,90 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

1,91 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrie de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

1,92 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 340 chiens de l'association Daniela Elena Sandoiu à Comuna Cernatesti Judetul Buzau en Roumanie est réussie !

1,76 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

37 316 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

44 736 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

89 330 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

4,25 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrie de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

4,25 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

4,26 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

78,51 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

71 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

75 011 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

89 978 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tigrie est réussie !

7,56 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

7,57 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

215,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 4539 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
44 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 138 euros !

105 549 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
43 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cocotte de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 122 euros !

112 999 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
42 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 102 euros !

149 559 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
41 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mango de l'association Help Doggy à Agde, il manque 78 euros !

53,11 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
40 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 133 euros !

71,69 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
39 min restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 111 euros !

683,64 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3776 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cracotte est réussie !

24,26 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cocotte, Titi et Mango est réussie !

50 176 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

61 126 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Nolan et Lola est réussie !

1,67 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

4,71 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

9,06 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

749,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3669 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

52 470 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

62 630 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

8,29 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

8,30 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

9,34 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

853,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3499 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

54 017 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

64 768 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

11,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

11,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

11,54 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

940,47 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3358 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 154 euros !

111 081 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brenda de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 118 euros !

99 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'Amour des Chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 111 euros !

15,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 176 euros !

15,71 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 176 euros !

15,71 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 176 euros !

1 056,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3168 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour White a échouée....

26,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Timimi et Brenda est réussie !

35 791 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

46 108 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

82 102 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Pattounes, Kitty et Réglisse est réussie !

0,97 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

0,98 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lassie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

3 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 78 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc est réussie !

11,56 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues d'Hajar AOURZ au Maroc, il manque 3442 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

61 764 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

65 906 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

82 708 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siam de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

6,38 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

11,48 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

15,64 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lassie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

76,86 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues d'Hajar AOURZ au Maroc, il manque 3243 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,26 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 150 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Siam est réussie !

71 541 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dipsy de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 130 euros !

84 887 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 121 euros !

31 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 158 euros !

37,28 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 151 euros !

38,75 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lassie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 149 euros !

557,37 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues d'Hajar AOURZ au Maroc, il manque 1781 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sarah est réussie !

35,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lazy de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Dipsy et Tic & Tac est réussie !

31 517 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

46 141 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule & Bill de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

58 804 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vivette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Happy, Petit Coeur et Lassie est réussie !

1,03 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reine de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

1,05 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

1,07 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues d'Hajar AOURZ au Maroc est réussie !

27,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

84,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lazy de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

48 971 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

60 955 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vivette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

62 084 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule & Bill de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

13,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reine de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

13,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

13,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

93,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lazy est réussie !

66,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Vivette, Cacahuète et Boule & Bill est réussie !

53 331 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

53 330 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

76 200 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Reine, Tigrou et Princesse est réussie !

2,97 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chumach de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

2,99 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

544,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

69 626 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

74 003 cm2de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

91 735 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

15,27 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chumach de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

15,27 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

566,95 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

71 282 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

93 168 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

104 546 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

20,39 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chumach de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

20,41 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille,

597,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 4565 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

103,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 116 euros !

124 616 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 109 euros !

110 376 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myu de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 104 euros !

139 582 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rougnasse de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 84 euros !

41,31 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chumach de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac, il manque 169 euros !

41,31 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquine de l'association Les Chats de Dalila and compagnie à Marseille, il manque 169 euros !

852,24 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 4081 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Stardust est réussie !

35,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Myu, Tigrou et Rougnasse est réussie !

53 050 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

53 062 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chumach et Rouquine est réussie !

0,78 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

0,80 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wako de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

981,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 3836 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

57 548 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

57 554 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

18,90 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

18,91 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wako de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

1 076,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 3654 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

59 629 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

59 630 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

21,64 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

23,38 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wako de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

1 166,67 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 3484 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 160 euros !

61 688 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 151 euros !

110 262 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 104 euros !

27,72 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wako de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac, il manque 185 euros !

31 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac, il manque 181 euros !

1 442,76 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine, il manque 2949 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pepsi est réussie !

103,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mika de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kali et Pirate est réussie !

68 594 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pearl et Wako est réussie !

1,85 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galipette de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

1,87 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour PitiLoulou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine est réussie !

5,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

105,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mika de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

63 080 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

90 693 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

114 526 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

15,26 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour PitiLoulou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

16,52 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galipette de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

37,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

106,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mika de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

81 408 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

91 092 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

115 324 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirou de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

20,62 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galipette de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

20,63 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour PitiLoulou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac,

243,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mika est réussie !

37,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mirou est réussie !

83 438 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diabolo de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 136 euros !

91 470 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 131 euros !

23,19 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galipette de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac, il manque 190 euros !

23,19 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour PitiLoulou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Payrat-de-Bellac, il manque 190 euros !

421,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie, il manque 4641 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Diabolo et Poupette est réussie !

69 586 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

69 600 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

69 615 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Galipette et PtitLoulou est réussie !

1,79 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

9,89 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'aAssociation The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

692,37 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie, il manque 4246 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

75 262 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

75 274 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

75 278 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

24,07 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

27,91 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'aAssociation The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

931,06 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie, il manque 3897 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

76 899 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

76 909 cm2 de couvertures offertes 
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

76 917 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

27,72 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

28,11 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

1 059,16 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie, il manque 3710 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

127,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 87 euros !

79 132 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 139 euros !

83 623 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 136 euros !

79 165 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanata de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 125 euros !

34,64 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 177 euros !

34,65 boites offertes
188 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 177 euros !

1 573,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie, il manque 2959 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Louis est réussie !

65,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

La collecte de couvertures pour Souris, Félix et Chanata est réussie !

87 185 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

126 198 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Louis et Blue est réussie !

1,67 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

1,67 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenny de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

21,11 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cleo de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume

La collecte de croquettes pour les 70 chiens de l'association SOS Dogs en Roumanie est réussie !

13,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

92 725 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

126 847 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

4,80 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

4,81 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenny de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

108,36 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cleo de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume

104,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

68,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

99 225 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

132 133 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

8,45 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

8,46 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenny de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

108,71 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cleo de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

128,18 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonie de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes, il manque 157 euros !

104 323 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 108 euros !

141 807 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 97 euros !

19,94 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jerry de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 164 euros !

19,95 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lenny de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 164 euros !

129,01 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cleo de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 38 euros !

690,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 4579 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Léonie est réussie !

64,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cerise et Grisette est réussie !

116 285 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joyau de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

116 424 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Jerry, Lenny et Cleo est réussie !

1,75 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupée de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1,77 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sorthat de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

1,79 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucy de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

1 001,66 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 4073 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

99,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

16 553 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patatouille de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

126 739 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joyau de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

126 745 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES,

7,72 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sorthat de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

8,60 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucy de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

24,32 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupée de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1 221,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 3715 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

106,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes, il manque 112 euros !

127 988 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joyau de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 107 euros !

132 519 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buldo de l'association Les Chats de la Tour à BOUCOIRAN-ET-NOZIERES, il manque 89 euros !

202 595 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patatouille de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 42 euros !

19,76 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sorthat de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 157 euros !

19,76 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucy de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 157 euros !

71,22 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupée de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 98 euros !

1 995,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 2454 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gamin est réussie !

64,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naia de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

La collecte de couvertures pour Patatouille, Buldo et Joyau est réussie !

15 792 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

15 581 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

38 313 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Poupée, Sorthat et Lucy est réussie !

1,42 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opus de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1,43 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1,43 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blaise de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chiens de l'association de Défense des Animaux et de la Nature (ADAN) à Rabat au Maroc est réussie !

5,43 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naia de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

16 414 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

21 904 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

38 770 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

2,74 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blaise de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

4,96 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opus de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

11,23 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

70,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 3262 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

74,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naia de l'association Ecurie Refuge APFFEL à Jeantes,

18 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lionne de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

24 250 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

39 420 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

5,62 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opus de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

7,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blaise de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

11,60 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

276,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 2636 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Naia est réussie !

24,25 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Baby Bou de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lionne est réussie !

34 896 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 169 euros !

44 384 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimolette de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 162 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Fifi est réussie !

9,51 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opus de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 169 euros !

9,89 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blaise de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 169 euros !

657,17 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 1473 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,40 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

43,21 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baby Bou de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cannelle et Mimolette est réussie !

14 852 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ange de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

14 859 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapule de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

14 867 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwonnadie de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blaise et Opus est réussie !

11,29 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

11,30 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

11,31 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roux de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

La collecte pour les chats des rues de Samantha Réaux au Maroc est réussie !

9,11 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,31 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

43,44 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baby Bou de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

16 131 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ange de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

16 131 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapule de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

16 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwonnadie de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

14,54 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

23,12 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires 
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roux de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume,

25,19 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

40,29 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,20 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baby Bou de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 96 euros !

52,06 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 82 euros !

20 035 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crapule de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 179 euros !

24 286 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ange de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 176 euros !

35 227 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gwonnadie de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 154 euros !

47,12 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 126 euros !

61,44 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 109 euros !

81,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roux de l'association The Funny Farm Cat à Saint Germain de Longue Chaume, il manque 87 euros !

624,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3872 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Baby Bou et Noisette est réussie !

17,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dédé de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ange, Crapule et Gwonnadie est réussie !

22 092 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angèle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

22 098 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à  Amelie-les-bains-palalda

22 116 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peureuse de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Princesse, Daisy et Roux est réussie !

0,88 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

0,90 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

3,49 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

765,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3642 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dédé de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 152 euros !

58,05 kg de granulés offerts
1 200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le troupeau de chèvres de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 1428 euros !

27 903 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angèle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 173 euros !

27 904 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 173 euros !

27 907 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peureuse de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 159 euros !

18,53 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 165 euros !

26,23 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 157 euros !

55,04 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry, il manque 123 euros !

1 339,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 2708 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Dédé est réussie !

68,89 kg de granulés offerts
1 200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le troupeau de chèvres de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 1414 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Angèle, Cracotte et Peureuse est réussie !

32 114 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Chou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

32 139 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pilou, Minette et Coky est réussie !

1,38 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1,39 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

1,41 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Felicy de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

La collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc est réussie !

36,19 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

214,56 kg de granulés offerts
1 200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le troupeau de chèvres de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 1232 euros ! 

61,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

43 818 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Chou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

47 182 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

10,09 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

10,11 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Felicy de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

10,62 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

141,97 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 4742 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

723,72 kg de granulés offerts
1 200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le troupeau de chèvres de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 596 euros !

66,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

46 743 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Chou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 161 euros !

52 515 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 142 euros !
13,47 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Felicy de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry, il manque 171 euros !

19,46 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 164 euros !

21,60 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
1h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 162 euros !

323,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 4361 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour le troupeau de chèvres de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez est réussie !

66,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Petit Chou et Garfield est réussie !

47 407 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toutebelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

57 501 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ardoise de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Félicy, Raymond et Grisou est réussie !

0,69 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obule de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

0,71 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

9,13 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

383,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 4236 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

81,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

53 105 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toutebelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

62 783 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ardoise de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

4,32 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obule de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

4,33 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

9,45 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

545,69 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3895 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

57 898 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toutebelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

71 128 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ardoise de l'association Lezard à Carhaix,

9,11 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

9,75 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

98,49 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obule de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

756,46 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3452 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

128,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 86 euros !

110 350 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toutebelle de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 118 euros !

116 918 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ardoise de l'association Lezard à Carhaix, il manque 99 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Obule et Rouky est réussie !

65,95 boites offertes
156 boites nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 104 euros !

970,14 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3003 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kinder est réussie !

61,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sano de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Toutebelle et Ardoise est réussie !

67 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Souris est réussie !

12,24 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

12,25 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

12,26 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 65 chiens des rues d'Ivana Nikolić en Serbie est réussie !

*22,36 kg* de croquettes offertes
*3 000 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*2 jours* restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sano de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

72 744 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

15,52 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

15,52 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

27,20 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

85,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sano de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

83 611 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

30,45 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

35,84 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

38,99 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

129,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4191 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

138,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sano de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 75 euros !

86 958 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Myrtille de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 134 euros !

38,75 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 142 euros !

39,37 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 142 euros !

63,22 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 114 euros !

596,54 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3510 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sano est réussie !

33,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karta de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Myrtille est réussie !

110 422 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zouzou a échouée..... Celle pour Félix et Blue est réussie !

1,29 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1,31 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tommy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

1,32 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

750,23 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3285 euros

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karta de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

39 286 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

45 343 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

153 167 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

5,91 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

5,91 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tommy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

5,92 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

974,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2957 euros

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,42 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karta de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 166 euros !

69 921 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom, il manque 145 euros !

80 175 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willy de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 139 euros !

163 774 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pablo de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 83 euros !

26,81 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tommy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 156 euros !

27,71 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 155 euros !

31,47 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 151 euros !

1 505,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2182 euros

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Karta est réussie !

63,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitch de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pablo, Willy et Mini est réussie !

13 562 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

16 716 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

97 571 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Black, Ulysse et Tommy est réussie !

0,12 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,14 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,15 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 304 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

11,13 kg de croquettes offertes
1 950 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitch de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

19 490 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

19 503 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

98 445 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

5,09 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

6,54 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

7,16 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

143,58 kg de croquettes offertes
1 950 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitch de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

20 470 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

20 481 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

98 640 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

7,05 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

7,07 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

7,26 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

161,14 kg de croquettes offertes
1 950 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitch de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 150 euros !

35 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Théo de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom, il manque 168 euros !

52 750 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 157 euros !

99 274 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jalinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 126 euros !

10,21 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 175 euros !

12,12 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 173 euros !

12,21 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 173 euros !

481,35 kg de croquettes offertes
1 950 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 2277 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pitch est réussie !

29,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bali de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Plume, Théo et Jalinette est réussie !

29 654 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papi de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

29 684 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

97 671 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gommette, Blondie et Rouquinou est réussie !

0,74 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,75 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oline de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,76 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

584,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 950 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 2117 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bali de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

39 340 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

39 361 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papi de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

98 738 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

12,25 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

14,48 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

16,20 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oline de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

778,71 kg de croquettes offertes
1 950 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 1816 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bali de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 138 euros !

41 362 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom, il manque 164 euros !

47 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papi de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 160 euros !

98 959 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 126 euros !

16,91 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oline de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 167 euros !

21,93 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 162 euros !

56,23 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 122 euros !

899,05 kg de croquettes offertes
1 950 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 1629 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bali est réussie !

7,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bria de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bella, Titi et Papi est réussie !

49 835 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filia de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

49 874 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enzo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Boulard a échouée.... Celle pour Oline et Yoshi est réussie !

0,18 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,20 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélusine de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

La collecte pour les 90 chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux est réussie !

6,54 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bria de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

56 989 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filia de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom,

56 991 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enzo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

5,04 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélusine de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

5,54 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

52,63 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bria de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 165 euros !

83 225 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires 
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Enzo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 137 euros !

86 349 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filia de l'association Les Chats Libres Condom à Condom, il manque 134 euros !

27,60 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
2h07 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 176 euros !

29,53 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélusine de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 172 euros !

697,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h02 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc, il manque 1351 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bria est réussie !

42,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Enzo et Filia est réussie !

3 004 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichon de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

90 250 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chanel et Mélusine est réussie !

11,84 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pandi de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

11,86 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc est réussie !

47,36 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

15 111 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichon de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

91 134 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

23,80 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

36,22 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pandi de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

215,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

16 146 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichon de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

91 363 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES,

26,28 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

36,35 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pandi de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

256,33 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 4006 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

88,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nestor de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 134 euros !

38 449 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bichon de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 166 euros !

122 009 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à TORPES, il manque 111 euros !

47,14 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pandi de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 133 euros !

48,39 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 131 euros !

787,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3230 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nestor est réussie !

39,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bichon et Tao est réussie !

21 655 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

21 694 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pandi et Soprano est réussie !

3,41 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francisco de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

3,42 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isidore de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

91,65 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moky de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

1 478,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2221 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

33 402 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

43 555 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

7,82 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isidore de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

7,83 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francisco de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

92,02 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moky de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

1 685,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 1920 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

35 609 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

43 884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

9,86 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isidore de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

9,88 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francisco de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

96,55 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moky de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

1 813,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 1733 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 155 euros !

45 126 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 162 euros !

47 047 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 161 euros !

12,97 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francisco de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 179 euros !

30,31 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isidore de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 159 euros !

122,96 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moky de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 52 euros !

2 586,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 605 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Haribo est réussie !

24,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette et Mistigris est réussie !

55 090 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

55 161 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounou de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Moky, Francisco et Isidore est réussie !

1,58 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianco de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

1,60 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

1,61 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 108 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie est réussie !

628,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS - Prijedor Emergency à Prijedor en Bosnie - Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

66 225 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounou de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

66 225 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

4,79 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

6,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

8,58 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianco de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

712,37 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS - Prijedor Emergency à Prijedor en Bosnie - Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 152 euros !

98 217 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounou de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 127 euros !

116 493 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 114 euros !

19,13 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianco de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG, il manque 172 euros !

22,32 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG, il manque 168 euros !

27,67 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG, il manque 162 euros !

1 757,75 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS - Prijedor Emergency à Prijedor en Bosnie - Herzégovine, il manque 2133 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Caramel est réussie !

27,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou et Nounou est réussie !

2 007 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

5 935 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

8 883 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bianco, Ruby et Arthur est réussie !

0,07 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sokkar chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

0,08 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasha chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

0,10 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mishka chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

2 059,55 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS - Prijedor Emergency à Prijedor en Bosnie - Herzégovine, il manque 1559 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

30 791 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

30 819 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

36 999 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

7,01 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sokkar chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

7,02 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mishka chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

9,84 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasha chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

2 512,72 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS - Prijedor Emergency à Prijedor en Bosnie - Herzégovine, il manque 698 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

34 485 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

34 540 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

37 207 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

10,35 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sokkar chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

10,37 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasha chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

12,55 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mishka chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

2 789,18 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS - Prijedor Emergency à Prijedor en Bosnie - Herzégovine, il manque 173 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h59 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 183 euros !

43 575 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h58 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 163 euros !

47 154 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 161 euros !

65 907 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan de l'association, il manque 148 euros !

13,43 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sokkar chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 168 euros !

13,44 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasha chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 168 euros !

15,80 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mishka chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 163 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS - Prijedor Emergency à Prijedor en Bosnie - Herzégovine est réussie !

5,26 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Peggy a échoué....

37,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noire de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sacha, Titi et Cannelle est réussie !

1 753 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Légrita de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

1 784 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sokkar, Sasha et Mishka est réussie !

5,21 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

0,37 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kahloucha chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

5,23 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

76,08 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noire de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

8 182 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

8 187 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Légrita de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

7,35 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

7,35 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

7,35 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kahloucha chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

129,32 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noire de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 120 euros !

28 093 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 173 euros !

47 118 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Légrita de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 161 euros !

15,66 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kahloucha chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 163 euros !

15,67 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 163 euros !

28,72 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 136 euros !

643,64 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie, il manque 2891 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Noire est réussie !

67,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nana et Légrita est réussie !

39 724 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

39 787 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Luna, Lolita et Kahloucha est réussie !

1,37 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

3,19 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

3,21 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanya de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

833,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie, il manque 2417 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

68,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

53 361 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

53 450 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

7,46 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

46,85 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

54,22 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanya de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

1 051,27 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie, il manque 1872 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

64 647 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

64 687 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

13,20 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

46,95 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

61,68 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanya de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

1 417,13 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie, il manque 958 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sublime de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 155 euros !

70 928 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 145 euros !

70 950 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 145 euros !

45,36 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bis de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 142 euros !

64,60 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanya de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG, il manque 119 euros !

73,12 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG, il manque 110 euros !

1 703,89 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie, il manque 241 euros !

2,34 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sublime est réussie !

66,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosette de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Réglisse et Perle est réussie !

1 816 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocus de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

1 837 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zamour de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bis, Vanya et Cerise est réussie !

5,99 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianco chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

5,99 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clara chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

5,99 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

5,99 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michou chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

La collecte pour les 70 chiots de l'association Save A Life - Salvează O Viata en Roumanie est réussie !

104,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosette de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

5 086 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zamour de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

5 088 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocus de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

6,71 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michou chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

6,71 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clara chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

6,71 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianco chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

8,04 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc,

205,14 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

128,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosette de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 87 euros !

14 156 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h40 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zamour de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 183 euros !

14 164 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crocus de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan, il manque 183 euros !

12,16 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 170 euros !

15,37 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianco chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 164 euros !

15,87 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clara chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 163 euros !

25,82 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michou chez Samantha Réaux au Maroc, il manque 142 euros !

747,37 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte, il manque 4106 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rosette est réussie !

80,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babe de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Crocus et Zamour est réussie !

18 969 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

23 418 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Chance, Bianco, Clara et Michou est réussie !

19,32 boites offertes
750 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

893,11 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte, il manque 3814 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

86,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babe de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

26 073 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

26 089 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

6,62 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vicky de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

8,49 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candice de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

1 047,34 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte, il manque 3506 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

87,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babe de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

35 055 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan,

43 037 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

10,92 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candice de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

10,94 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vicky de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

64,72 boites offertes
750 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 2043 euros !

1 176,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte, il manque 3245 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

89,28 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babe de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 133 euros !

37 551 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association SOS Chats du Sedanais à Sedan, il manque 167 euros !

51 198 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volt de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 158 euros !

13,87 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Candice de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 189 euros !

13,87 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vicky de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 189 euros !

65,93 boites offertes
750 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 2039 euros !

1 729,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte, il manque 2142 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Babe est réussie !

80,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Truffette de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Blacky et Volt est réussie !

43 176 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Candice et Vicky est réussie !

71,22 boites offertes
750 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 2023 euros ! 

La collecte pour les 120 chiens d'Heidi Mohamed en Egypte est réussie !

30,54 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

88,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Truffette de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

53 650 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

96,24 boites offertes
750 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 1949 euros !

91,21 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

92,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Truffette de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

58 581 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

124,66 boites offertes
750 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 1864 euros !

162,22 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 4144 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

118,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Truffette de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 98 euros !

63 936 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gros Pépère de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 149 euros !

327,66 boites offertes
750 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 1259 euros !

775,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 3248 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Truffette est réussie !

15,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hécate de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gros Pépère est réussie !

102 442 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour les chats de l'association Chamaya est réussie !

14,15 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

14,15 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

18,33 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au Luxembourg,

1 353,73 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 2404 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hécate de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André, il manque 192 euros !

123 450 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 110 euros !

23,26 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 167 euros !

37,19 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au Luxembourg, il manque 151 euros !

39,41 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 148 euros !

1 899,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie, il manque 1608 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hécate est réussie !

24,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

La collecte de couvertures pour Peter est réussie !

248 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maldive de l'association Amicale Chats à  THUIR,

138 601 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tony de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blanche, Cookie et Pipo est réussie !

2,45 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiffon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

2,48 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

2,49 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 600 chiens de l'association Animalelor "Mariuta" à Desa en Roumanie est réussie !

48,92 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

3 476 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maldive de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

139 358 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tony de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

7,27 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiffon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

7,28 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

9,66 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

96,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

14 944 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maldive de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

140 178 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tony de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois,

12,12 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiffon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

12,14 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

27,34 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

212,20 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 4049 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dolly de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André, il manque 197 euros !

16 478 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maldive de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 181 euros !

140 562 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tony de l'association Protection et Environnement Animal à Neuville Aux Bois, il manque 98 euros !

14,12 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiffon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex, il manque 177 euros !

16,59 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 175 euros !

27,46 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oleg de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 162 euros !

339,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3724 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Dolly a échoué....

38,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

La collecte de couvertures pour Maldive et Tony est réussie !

13 308 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Scarabée de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chiffon et Juliette a échoué.... Celle pour Oleg est réussie !

0,47 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjen de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

0,50 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

2,97 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meiko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

438,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3472 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

17 137 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Scarabée de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

9,36 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjen de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

10,14 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meiko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

18,04 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

514,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3278 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André, il manque 181 euros !

37 961 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Scarabée de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 167 euros !

29,86 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjen de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 159 euros !

29,89 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 159 euros !

30,14 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meiko de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 159 euros !

779,37 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 2603 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hadès est réussie !

63,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hrom de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

La collecte de couvertures pour Petit Scarabée est réussie !

33 262 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Callissandre de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Benjen, Oscar et Meiko est réussie !

0,57 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

0,59 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dakota de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

2,76 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tia de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 61 chiots d'Andreea Miron en Roumanie est réussie !

10,51 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hrom de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

39 933 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Callissandre de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

3,42 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dakota de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

3,42 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tia de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

11,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

53,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Krom est réussie !

85,22 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kailie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

La collecte de couvertures pour Callissandre est réussie !

80 214 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bombine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Dakota, Tia et Mikou est réussie !

15,51 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

21,03 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Owen de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

34,58 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

465,31 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 4071 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

90,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kailie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André,

81 727 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bombine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

18,26 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

21,08 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Owen de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

34,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

490,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 3993 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

102,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kailie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint André, il manque 117 euros !

85 629 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bombine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 135 euros !

38,78 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc, il manque 149 euros !

39,31 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 148 euros !

60,68 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Owen de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc, il manque 124 euros !

760,09 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 3172 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kailie est réussie !

37,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nostradamus de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bombine est réussie !

84 403 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugolin & Rachel de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Marty, Opaline et Owen est réussie !

6,96 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popom de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

6,97 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cendre de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

11,20 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc est réussie !

229,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nostradamus de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 194 euros !

92 658 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugolin & Rachel de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 130 euros !

10,98 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popom de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 181 euros !

11,46 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 181 euros !

12,60 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cendre de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 179 euros !

660,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3813 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nostradamus est réussie !

13,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hugolin & Rachel est réussie !

96 823 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cendre, Pompon et Pongo est réussie !

1,36 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1,38 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, 

1,39 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

902,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3419 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

103 149 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

4,23 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

4,23 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

31,51 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 318,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2741 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

113 344 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

26,87 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

29,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

43,31 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 527,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2401 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,96 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 205 euros !

131 259 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 105 euros !

32,09 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 157 euros !

45,01 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 142 euros !

46,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benji de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,  il manque 141 euros !

1 872,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 1838 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Baltique est réussie !

19,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mira de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Clochette est réussie !

133 011 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Arthur, Kirikou et Benji est réussie !

8,79 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 139 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

18,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mira de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

16 187 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reine de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à  Saône,

136 174 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

9,45 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misstic de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

11,94 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

97,07 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mira de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 200 euros !

50 519 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Reine de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 144 euros !

142 516 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 97 euros !

15,07 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h22 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 176 euros !

16,68 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misstic de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 175 euros !
 
709,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
 2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 4221 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mira est réussie !

28,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Reine et Bounty est réussie !

12 221 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

135 977 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Garfield et Misstic est réussie !

0,51 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

0,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

21,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

755,32 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 4154 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

18 887 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

136 357 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

3,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

3,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

23,90 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 060,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 3708 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

28 551 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

137 323 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

22,87 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

24,23 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

32,51 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

1 356,41 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 3276 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,42 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 193 euros !

109 615 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 104 euros !

137 649 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kali de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 100 euros !

28,71 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wendy de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 161 euros !

28,98 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nala de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 160 euros !

37,93 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 150 euros !

2 078,83 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie, il manque 2221 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pavot est réussie !

40,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Happy et Kali est réussie !

26 650 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

26 677 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky, Grisou & Ritou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Galinette, Nala et Wendy est réussie !

0,15 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

0,16 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au Luxembourg,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens de l'association Saving Orphaned Souls Sheila's Animal Rescue Mission à Brasov en Roumanie est réussie !

41,30 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

30 497 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

35 611 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky, Grisou & Ritou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,02 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au Luxembourg,

14,80 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

121,33 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 172 euros !

71 178 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky, Grisou & Ritou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 130 euros !

88 865 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pattoune de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 118 euros !

36,05 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au Luxembourg, il manque 152 euros !

36,06 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 152 euros !

574,83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 3329 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gamine est réussie !

61,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pattoune a échoué.... Celle pour Rocky, Grisou & Ritou est réussie !

50 460 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrie de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

57 512 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya & ses petits de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Princesse a échoué..... Celle pour O'Malley est réussie !

1,59 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipile de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

1,61 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

1,62 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

646,58 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 3179 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepside l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

58 685 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrie de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

58 703 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya & ses petits de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

4,91 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipile de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

4,92 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

4,92 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

756,45 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 2948 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepside l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm,

63 207 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrie de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

75 999 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya & ses petits de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

6,93 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipile de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

6,94 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

6,94 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

804,92 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 2846 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 162 euros !

89 322 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya & ses petits de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 118 euros !

96 163 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrie de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 113 euros !

26,15 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipile de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 157 euros !

30,47 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 152 euros !

52,15 boites offertes
162 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 127 euros !

1 038,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce, il manque 2356 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pepsi est réussie !

41,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrie, Maya & ses petits est réussie !

84 327 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pipile, Pilou et Hemera est réussie !

0,09 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

0,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierro de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

0,11 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte pour les 106 chiens de l'association For the Strays - Paws of Greece à Kyparissia en Grèce est réussie !

68,67 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

128,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

92 417 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

10,49 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierro de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

10,58 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

25,06 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

116,38 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

155,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 54 euros !

159 063 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tequila de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, il manque 71 euros !

31,15 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 158 euros !

32,71 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierro de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 156 euros !

43,22 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 144 euros !

871,75 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 5100 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lady est réussie !

57,40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tequila est réussie !

191 659 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône, 

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pierro, Edouard et Carotte est réussie !

12,86 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à  Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

15,03 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à  Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

28,91 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à  Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

1 221,59 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4534 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

202 002 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Chat de Gout'hier sans Toit à Saône,

17,17 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

17,30 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

30,53 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

1 301,19 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4400 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

94,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 127 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Poupette est réussie  !

27,13 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 140 euros !

27,62 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Junior de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 139 euros !

35,65 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ricky de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 122 euros !

1 889,32 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3454 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Noiraude est réussie !

14,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Poupette est réussie !

2 547 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lassie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

3 323 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Spirou, Junior et Ricky est réussie !

0,45 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

0,46 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

0,47 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

0,47 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mozart de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

La collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

6,33 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

5 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lassie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

5 515 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

3,48 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

3,49 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

3,49 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

3,50 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mozart de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

172,11 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

6 142 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lassie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

11 169 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine,

4,89 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

4,90 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

4,91 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mozart de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

6,99 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

221,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3316 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 172 euros !

33 172 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Amis de Michouette à Triel sur Seine, il manque 170 euros !

74 650 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lassie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 128 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Ulysse est réussie !

55,49 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mozart de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 82 euros !

58,97 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 74 euros !

82,90 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 25 euros !

416,17 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2907 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour César est réussie !

40,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lassie et Cacahuète est réussie !

10 605 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

10 614 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Roméo, Mozart et Gucci est réussie !

2,66 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missy de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

2,67 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

4,57 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

506,77 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2716 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

13 540 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

56 695 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

5,96 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

5,97 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

5,97 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missy de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

*618,96 kg* de croquettes offertes
*1 800 kg* de croquettes nécessaires
*12 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2481 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

16 126 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

57 337 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

10,16 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

8,67 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

8,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missy de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var,

747,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2211 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

107,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makao de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 111 euros !

38 546 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 152 euros !

58 127 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 139 euros !

17,97 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 173 euros !

17,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h14 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 166 euros !

17,33 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Missy de l'association Ch'tatrap à la Valette du Var, il manque 166 euros !

1 010,91 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 1658 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Makao est réussie !

2,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association Syrou à  Beaufay,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lulu et Kitty a échouée.....

21 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

36 280 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Eden, Missy et Guizmo est réussie !

0,17 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

0,19 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loustik de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

0,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 100 chiens malades, blessés et handicapés de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie est réussie !

2,80 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

7,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

37 565 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

37 569 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

2,72 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loustik de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

2,72 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

9,03 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

11,68 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

64,12 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaspard de l'association Syrou à Beaufay, il manque 183 euros !

61 333 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 136 euros !

62 879 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Squatteur de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 135 euros !

15,29 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc, il manque 169 euros !

20,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 161 euros !

36,37 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouquette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 152 euros !

38,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loustik de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 150 euros !

570,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 2582 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gaspard est réussie !

18,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lola et Squatteur est réussie !

39 062 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

39 071 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Bagheerra, Emma, Chouquette et Loustic est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

655,02 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 2405 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

42 857 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

42 866 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

6,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doris de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

10,47 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pouic Pouic de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

59,19 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman Tigrée de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

776,34 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 2150 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

59 382 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

59 388 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

63,19 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pouic Pouic de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

70,79 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman Tigrée de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

122,35 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doris de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG,

889,34 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 1913 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association Syrou à Beaufay, il manque 182 euros !

60 190 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandja de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 137 euros !

64 317 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétunia de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 134 euros !

65,42 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pouic Pouic de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 123 euros !

70,85 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maman Tigrée de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 112 euros !

125,55 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doris de l'association Chat Suffit a.sb.l. à Reeseschbierg au LUXEMBOURG, il manque 65 euros !

1 019,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 1640 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Espoir est réussie !

23,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gandja et Pétunia est réussie !

58 239 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naomie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

65 602 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolicoeur de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Maman Tigrée, Pouic Pouic et Doris est réussie !

7,79 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

20,09 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vignac de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

20,40 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 168 chiens de l'association SERBIAN SOCIETY FOR THE PROTECTION AF ANIMALS-SSPA à Pirot en Serbie est réussie !

48,54 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 57 chiots de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

77 235 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naomie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

81 039 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolicoeur de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sam est réussie !

101,95 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

105,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vignac de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

125,70 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

136,36 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 57 chiots de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 2713 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association Syrou à Beaufay, il manque 188 euros !

92 691 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolicoeur de l'association A Toutes Pattes à Villeparisis, il manque 116 euros !

94 981 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naomie de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 114 euros !

113,51 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vignac de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 77 euros !

129,44 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h39 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 61 euros !

182,08 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 10 euros !

701,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 57 chiots de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 1271 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sirène est réussie !

34,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

La collecte de couvertures pour Naomie et Jolicoeur est réussie !

100 391 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sheryl de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Vignac, Noiraud et Billy est réussie !

4,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

17,74 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baguera de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

20,02 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

39,93 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jumper de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 57 chiots de Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie est réussie !

37,31 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

3 972 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opus de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

119 537 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sheryl de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

81,17 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

82,38 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baguera de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

88,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélodie de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

91,63 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jumper de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à port de bouc,

92,73 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

167,63 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

42 712 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opus de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

120 160 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sheryl de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Jumper est réussie !

117,90 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baguera de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

127,93 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

132,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélodie de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

144,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

435,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie, il manque 5889 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

124,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anaba de l'association Syrou à Beaufay, il manque 91 euros !

68 593 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opus de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 132 euros !

125 184 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sheryl de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 94 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Félix est réussie !

118,32 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélodie de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins, il manque 58 euros !

128,19 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baguera de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 46 euros !

162,30 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 29 euros !

595,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie, il manque 5554 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Anaba est réussie !

75,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

La collecte de couvertures pour Opus et Sheryl est réussie !

20 944 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

104 572 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Petit Maître, Baguera et Mélodie est réussie !

3,09 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sulger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, 

5,96 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

9,01 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

820,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie, il manque 5082 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

21 637 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

104 693 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

39,91 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sulger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

44,14 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

52,36 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

928,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie, il manque 4855 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

24 833 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

109 862 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

114,65 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

115,09 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

135,30 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sulger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 042,12 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie, il manque 4616 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

95,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Syrou à Beaufay,

34 025 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

110 138 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar,

116,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

118,86 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

135,44 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sulger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc,

1 203,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russienne en Russie, il manque 4278 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

101,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rudy de l'association Syrou à Beaufay, il manque 118 euros !

68 209 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 132 euros !

118 139 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association The Rescue And Cie à Lescar, il manque 99 euros !

119,23 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 71 euros !

127,72 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 63 euros !

140,82 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sulger de l'association Les Pattounes de l'Espoir à Port de bouc, il manque 50 euros !

1 469,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russe en Russie, il manque 3719 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rudy est réussie !

72,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

La collecte de couvertures pour Princesse et Nounours est réussie !

24 017 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

32 790 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Roméo, Sulger et Caramel est réussie !

3,60 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

5,90 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Bout de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

13,52 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

20,47 boites offertes
204 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélisandre de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 286 chiens d'Elan Glotov de la Fédération Russe en Russie est réussie !

2,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

36 458 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

41 947 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

103,11 boites offertes
204 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélisandre de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

90,44 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Bout de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

104,87 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

183,45 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins,

54,19 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pipo de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly, il manque 128 euros !

44 256 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 148 euros !

51 803 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry, il manque 143 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zorro est réussie !

119,43 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Bout de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 56 euros !

143,17 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 48 euros !

163,93 boites offertes
204 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélisandre de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins, il manque 47 euros !

235,58 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 3286 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pipo est réussie !

43,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kimba de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

82 369 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry, il manque 122 euros !

95 017 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 114 euros !

129,60 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Bout de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 45 euros !

173,65 boites offertes
204 boites nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélisandre de l'association La Main Alapatte à Moslins, il manque 35 euros !

173,17 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 19 euros !

373,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2996 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kimba de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

La collecte de couvertures pour Fifi et Coky est réussie !

46 714 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philippe de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

46 771 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mandy, Mélisandre et Petit Bout est réussie !

4,01 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

7,01 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

50,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mila de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

424,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2889 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kimba est réussie !

15,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kaboum de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

51 177 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

51 176 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philippe de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

68,82 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

75,87 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mila de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

83,28 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

494,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 2743 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Kaboum de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

71 554 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philippe de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry, il manque 130 euros !

72 441 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 129 euros !

98,54 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 91 euros !

100,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mila de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 89 euros !

113,28 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 63 euros !

1 004,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie, il manque 1672 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Cojo

n'hésitez pas a allé cliquer car il y a un refuge en grande difficulté et sa collecte aussi il s'agit d' un refuge de Serbie Merci.

----------


## aurore27

59,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kaboum de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

La collecte de couvertures pour Daisy et Philippe est réussie !

79 027 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupée de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mila, Noiraud et Princesse est réussie !

0,88 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gugus de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

4,42 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

4,43 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

9,19 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

21,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Glou, Lila & Chausson de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

 La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'association for the protection of animals "BAK" à Nadalj, Srbobran en Serbie est réussie !

2,01 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kaboum de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

88 247 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupée de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

40,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

47,53 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

58,14 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gugus de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

57,50 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

83,17 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Glou, Lila & Chausson de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

41,11 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kaboum de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

91 420 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupée de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

78,34 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

82,43 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

86,28 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Glou, Lila & Chausson de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

87,89 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

96,36 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gugus de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

158,85 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3803 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

90,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kaboum de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly, il manque 131 euros !

114 836 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupée de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 101 euros !

109,09 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Glou, Lila & Chausson de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 96 euros !

92,47 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 87 euros !

108,03 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 69 euros !

108,32 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nora de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 69 euros !

152,19 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gugus de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 39 euros !

537,24 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3084 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kaboum est réussie !

32,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maflo de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

La collecte de couvertures pour Poupée est réussie !

6 081 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

90 998 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spooky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Gugus, Sophie, Nora, Daisy, Glou, Lila & Chausson est réussie !

3,82 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

3,84 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

10,39 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

640,26 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2888 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maflo de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

32 143 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

91 441 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spooky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry,

37,77 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

37,77 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

40,13 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

760,45 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2660 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

116,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maflo de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly, il manque 100 euros !

62 057 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 136 euros !

107 896 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spooky de l'association Chats Sans Toi de l'Omois à Château Thierry, il manque 105 euros !

45,83 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouchou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 141 euros !

77,07 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leïla de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 105 euros !

96,90 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 82 euros !

1 029,63 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h15 restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2148 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Maflo est réussie !

45,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ellington de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

La collecte de couvertures pour Black et Spooky est réussie !

13 706 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tommy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

13 726 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Leïla, Chouchou et Flocon est réussie !

0,26 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

0,27 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

0,29 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

10,73 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, 

10,74 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubble de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 157 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

6,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ellington de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

16 736 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tommy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

30 258 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

4,09 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

4,10 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

10,78 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

9,71 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

6,39 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,


10,93 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubble de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

389,58 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ellington de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

19 854 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tommy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

35 644 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

24,27 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

12,35 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

14,46 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

34,71 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

24,23 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubble de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

32,63 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

956,06 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie, il manque 3861 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ellington de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly, il manque 176 euros !

26 635 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tommy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 160 euros !

43 797 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 148 euros !

94,93 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 95 euros !

63,21 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubble de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 94 euros !

104,99 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alphy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 85 euros !

56,84 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari, il manque 79 euros !

103,19 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 75 euros !

81,90 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari, il manque 27 euros !

1 380,51 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie, il manque 3241 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ellington est réussie !

47,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tommy et Félix est réussie !

19 868 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

19 880 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Choupette, Alphy, Bambi, Bubble, Olaf et Peggy est réussie !

1,88 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

19,17 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1 591,67 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie, il manque 2933 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly,

36 043 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

65 881 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

13,50 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

8,71 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

19,33 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

36,99 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

1 726,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie, il manque 2735 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

115,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tammy de l'association Le Refuge des Pivoines à Souilly, il manque 102 euros !

77 759 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 125 euros !

101 333 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souris de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 110 euros !

33,13 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lulu de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari, il manque 127 euros !

68,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 120 euros !

70,67 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tic & Tac de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 112 euros !

83,36 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Valentin de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 66 euros !

3 002,10 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie, il manque 873 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tammy est réussie !

9,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Zouzou et Souris est réussie !

20 013 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

34 814 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bella, Valentin, Lulu, Tic & Tac est réussie !

0,58 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

0,60 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

0,67 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

3,37 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

13,45 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilith de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

44,18 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

77,61 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquotte de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 370 chiens de l'association Remember Me Land en Roumanie est réussie !

80,33 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

24 485 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

36 028 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

39,39 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

48,20 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

51,70 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilith de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

53,56 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

59,10 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

79,91 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

88,08 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquotte de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans

254,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

26 355 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

40 874 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

49,75 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

97,60 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

66,54 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

100,49 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquotte de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans

69,78 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

72,97 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

70,49 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilith de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

356,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie, il manque 3426 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 203 euros !

40 068 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blue de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 151 euros !

41 405 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 150 euros !

67,05 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Robin de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 95 euros !

106,97 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 83 euros !

71,90 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 81 euros !

108,85 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquotte de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 81 euros !

74,83 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 81 euros !

76,08 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilith de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 75 euros !

61,01 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussette de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari, il manque 70 euros !

432,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie, il manque 3283 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moustique est réussie !

16,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Blue et Grisou est réussie !

30 159 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

38 628 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Robin, Grisette, Timimi, Rouquotte, Elliot, Lilith et Moussette est réussie !

10,16 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zitou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

7,96 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

17,64 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

574,16 kg de croquettes offert
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie, il manque 3014 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

33 028 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

40 521 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

25,01 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

44,88 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

40,43 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zitou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

41,51 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

787,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie, il manque 2609 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

35 494 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

50 134 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

54,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

47,68 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

47,69 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zitou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

47,69 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

903,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie, il manque 2389 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélissa de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 199 euros !

37 024 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 153 euros !

134 121 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toscane de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

66,86 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 95 euros !

67,58 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zitou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 94 euros !

68,61 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patou de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 92 euros !

110,84 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 66 euros !

1 033,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie, il manque 2141 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mélissa est réussie !

31,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karina de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Raymond et Toscane est réussie !

35 530 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mindy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

35 153 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Lilou, Zitou, Patou et Pupuce est réussie !

1,90 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

4,30 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kossa de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

9,54 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

7,05 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balkan de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

11,75 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

13,27 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

12,99 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ifly de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

12,31 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karlana de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

34,90 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanga de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 118 chiens de l'association Silver Dog Srebrenica en Bosnie est réussie !

34,61 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karina de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

38 414 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mindy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

36 382 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

15,93 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

29,85 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

31,37 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ifly de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

26,63 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karlana de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

40,93 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

38,05 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balkan de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

44,36 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kossa de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

42,22 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

71,32 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanga de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

121,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karina de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

38 069 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

48 834 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mindy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

64,40 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

65,30 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kossa de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

68,63 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karlana de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

73,60 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

79,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanga de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

83,15 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balkan de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

83,62 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

84,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

84,92 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ifly de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

380,10 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 5086 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karina de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 176 euros !

49 741 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mindy de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 159 euros !

43 185 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 149 euros !

83,41 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamie de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 98 euros !

84,98 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ifly de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 96 euros !

86,26 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 94 euros !

71,02 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kossa de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 88 euros !

92,30 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 83 euros !

96,49 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matou de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 80 euros !

75,99 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karlana de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 79 euros !

86,59 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balkan de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 60 euros !

95,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanga de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 50 euros !

474,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4932 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Karina est réussie !

41,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mathéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mindy et Rouky est réussie !

69 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

72 901 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Kiki, Balkan, Yanga, Ifly, Kossa, Karlana, Mamie, Matou et Caramel est réussie !

7,84 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oggy de l'association de Protection Animale des Hautes Corbières à Félines-Termenès,

9,19 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aska de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

17,37 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Latchotte de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

19,86 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

570,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4775 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mathéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

71 216 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fanny de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

103 847 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

34,05 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Latchotte de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari,

43,18 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

53,26 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oggy de l'association de Protection Animale des Hautes Corbières à Félines-Termenès,

55,53 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aska de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

667,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4617 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## Cojo

cinq minutes de votre temps pour faire les clics mais c'est beaucoup pour les animaux.

----------


## aurore27

70,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mathéo de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 156 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Fanny est réussie !

123 276 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 110 euros !

66,93 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aska de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 95 euros !

68,56 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 92 euros !

96,33 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oggy de l'association de Protection Animale des Hautes Corbières à Félines-Termenès, il manque 80 euros !

58,05 boites offertes
95 boites nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Latchotte de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari, il manque 76 euros !

1 974,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2487 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mathéo est réussie !

59,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obélix de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Maya est réussie !

40 592 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nepty de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Aska, Clochette, Oggy et Latchotte est réussie !

22,27 boites offertes
960 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 186 chiens de l'association Union Marocaine pour la Protection des Animaux à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

25,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Humans for them HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obélix de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

71 213 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nepty de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

344,81 boites offertes
960 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex, il manque 1834 euros !

297,94 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Humans for them HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3994 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

105,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obélix de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 114 euros !

77 673 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nepty de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 140 euros !

400,50 boites offertes
960 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex, il manque 1668 euros !

430,36 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Humans for them HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3743 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Obélix est réussie !

82,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nepty est réussie !

1 099 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

45 216 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Freya de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besançon est réussie !

2,92 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

6,36 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

11,75 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

578,65 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Humans for them HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3461 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

83,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

37 507 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

45 905 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Freya de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

52,43 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

81,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

82,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

86,54 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

645,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Humans for them HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3335 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

92,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Polka de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 130 euros !

71 624 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex, il manque 130 euros !

95 617 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Freya de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 128 euros !

77,55 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 76 euros !

86,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h19 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 88 euros !

90,53 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 85 euros !

99,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poupette de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex, il manque 77 euros !

1 252,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chiens de l'association Humans for them HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2181 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Polka est réussie !

26,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oscar et Freya est réussie !

16 320 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Glou, Lila & Chausson de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

35 310 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anarkia de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sissi, Poupette, Princesse et Réglisse est réussie !

5,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dinah de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

5,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association de Protection Animale des Hautes Corbières à Félines-Termenès,

8,52 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cori de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

37,53 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yugo de l'association A.V.R.A.H à NEFIACH,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 100 chiens de l'association Humans for them HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

23,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

27 608 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Glou, Lila & Chausson de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

43 362 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anarkia de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

79,13 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yugo de l'association A.V.R.A.H à NEFIACH,

79,31 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cori de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

85,94 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dinah de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

89,42 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association de Protection Animale des Hautes Corbières à Félines-Termenès,

202,71 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, il manque 2095 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rénaud de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 164 euros !

33 644 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Glou, Lila & Chausson de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 155 euros !

45 080 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anarkia de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 162 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Grisette est réussie !

148,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dinah de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 36 euros !

160,20 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cori de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 27 euros !

126,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yugo de l'association A.V.R.A.H à NEFIACH, il manque 11 euros !

584,56 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 139 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, il manque 1293 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rénaud est réussie !

1,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

La collecte de couvertures pour Glou, Lila & Chausson et Anarkia est réussie !

32 824 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

42 663 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millions de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Yugo, Cori et Dinah est réussie !

1,95 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

1,97 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

1,99 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

5,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

13,90 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 139 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie est réussie !

7 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,01 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

35 020 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

44 840 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millions de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

68,65 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

74,05 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

83,31 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

95,37 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

108,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

62,03 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

37 485 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

61 023 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millions de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Hermine est réussie !

86,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

86,65 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

108,32 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

137,80 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

299,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 5217 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins, il manque 173 euros !

39 390 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marty de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 151 euros !

61 797 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Millions de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 151 euros !

94,19 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 82 euros !

107,02 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 71 euros !

112 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 67 euros !

144,01 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 40 euros !

592,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4740 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tania est réussie !

14,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

La collecte de couvertures pour Marty et Millions est réussie !

38 666 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

42 969 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Olivia, Oréo, Noiraude et Friskies est réussie !

0,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

0,12 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirage de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

6,31 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mary-Loo de l'association A.V.R.A.H à NEFIACH,

7,32 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

724,44 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4525 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

94,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

46 864 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

72 890 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

80,18 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mary-Loo de l'association A.V.R.A.H à NEFIACH,

99,66 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

99,90 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirage de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

159,13 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

1 040,06 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4010 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

94,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

47 228 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

72 998 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

80,98 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mary-Loo de l'association A.V.R.A.H à NEFIACH,

99,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

100 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirage de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

159,15 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

1 160,25 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 3814 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

96,26 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins, il manque 125 euros !

57 008 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roméo de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 139 euros !

79 129 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ben de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 139 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Phoenix et Mary-Loo est réussie !

101,35 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 76 euros !

110,01 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirage de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 67 euros !

2 155,33 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 2192 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Elliot est réussie !

27,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

La collecte de couvertures pour Roméo et Ben est réussie !

45 238 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popeye de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

45 254 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiffon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

La collecte de boites de nourriture pour Tigrou et Mirage est réussie !

4,60 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatounet de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

1,05 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pellegrin de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

1,09 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrito de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

4,59 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jayan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 450 chiens de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc est réussie !

5,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

46 811 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiffon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

47 139 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popeye de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

36,50 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pellegrin de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

40,05 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrito de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

62,54 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatounet de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

66,12 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jayan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

62,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires 
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins, il manque 174 euros !

57 654 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Popeye de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 154 euros !

67 352 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiffon de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 132 euros !

95,67 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negrito de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 84 euros !

107,73 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jayan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 70 euros !

155,80 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
2h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pellegrin de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 110 euros !

164,58 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
2h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatounet de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 103 euros !

830,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie, il manque 3168 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Blondie et Câline est réussie !

72,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

La collecte de couvertures pour Popeye et Chiffon est réussie !

54 717 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebene de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

55 446 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pellegrin, Negrito, Chatounet et Jayan est réussie !

0,09 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jimmy de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

0,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Déesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

0,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

3,68 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

913,67 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie, il manque 3047 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

57 725 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

58 541 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

21,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jimmy de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

40,85 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

55,55 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

86,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Déesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

1 029,60 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie, il manque 2877 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins,

59 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX,

64 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

63,17 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

64,23 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jimmy de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

94,01 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Déesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

106,23 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

1 076,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie, il manque 2809 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

110,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association L'Arche de Céline à Serre-les-Sapins, il manque 108 euros !

84 751 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 136 euros !

65 918 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 133 euros !

87,22 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jimmy de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 93 euros !

94,22 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 82 euros !

94,23 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Déesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 82 euros !

106,42 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 72 euros !

1 222,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie, il manque 2595 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rosalie est réussie !

0,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hercule et Ebène est réussie !

66 017 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Déesse, Câline, Jimmy et Mascotte est réussie !

0,33 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farfalle de l'association AACE à La Baule,

0,35 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

0,37 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

7,48 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocolette de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

12,16 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

12,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 64 chiens de l'association Georgina Schmidt à Orăștie en Roumanie est réussie !

54,83 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

71 560 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

22,47 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocolette de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

30,52 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

37,54 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

43,19 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

45,12 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farfalle de l'association AACE à La Baule,

49,35 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

283,11 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

78 569 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

51,87 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

54,64 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

59,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farfalle de l'association AACE à La Baule,

56,91 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

68,59 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

71,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocolette de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

492,08 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 5718 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul, il manque 193 euros !

80 815 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isis de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 138 euros !

59,58 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hugo de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 125 euros !

66,17 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 118 euros !

64,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 106 euros !

70,49 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farfalle de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 101 euros !

84,39 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosalie de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 90 euros !

85,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocolette de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 89 euros !

1 124,23 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 4688 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moustique est réussie !

11,87 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damien de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

La collecte de couvertures pour Isis a échouée.....

80 231 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chocolette, Farfalle, Grizouille, Anayelle et Hugo a échouée...... Celle pour Rosalie est réussie !

0,73 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bellissima de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

0,75 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chakshe de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

0,78 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

1 653,23 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 3826 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damien de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

101 557 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chakshe est réussie !

98,05 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bellissima de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

98,05 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

2 287,17 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 2792 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damien de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

*102 812 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*287 300 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*8 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

98,46 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bellissima de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

101,78 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

2 349,11 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 2691 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damien de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul, il manque 141 euros !

113 425 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 116 euros !

102,48 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 75 euros !

108,88 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bellissima de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 69 euros !

2 556,66 kg de croquettes offertes
4 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 2353 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Damien est réussie !

20,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

La collecte de couvertures pour Salsa est réussie !

96 009 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bellissima et Bibi est réussie !

54,04 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2736 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc est réussie !

16,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

109 255 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

278,13 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2068 euros !

401,36 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

111 294 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

297,02 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2012 euros !

438,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie, il manque 3740 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul, il manque 195 euros !

118 539 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 113 euros !

382,92 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 1756 euros !

740,21 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie, il manque 3300 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,38 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Della de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul, il manque 188 euros ! 

119 866 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizounette de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 112 euros !

409,85 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 1676 euros !

798,22 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie, il manque 3215 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Della est réussie !

31,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nelle de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

La collecte de couvertures pour Grizounette est réussie !

115 859 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour les 300 chats des rues de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse est réussie !

3,43 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luccita de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

3,46 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ollie de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

3,47 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winter de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

5,53 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

888,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie, il manque 3083 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nelle de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

138 979 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

68,35 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luccita de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

80,47 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ollie de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

82,20 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

82,46 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winter de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

1 108,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie, il manque 2765 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nelle de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

140 999 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

82,84 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ollie de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

82,85 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winter de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

93,38 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luccita de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

100,03 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

1 145,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie, il manque 2707 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nelle de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul, il manque 184 euros !

143 050 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loupiot de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 97 euros !

100,40 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ratatouille de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 106 euros !

84,44 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winter de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 97 euros !

84,44 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ollie de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 97 euros !

93,69 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luccita de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 82 euros !

1 190,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie, il manque 2643 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nelle est réussie !

49,19 kg de granulés offerts
300 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Loupiot est réussie !

7 874 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

133 898 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Ratatouille, Winter, Ollie et Luccita est réussie !

0,55 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ella de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

0,56 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

0,57 boites  offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

0,58 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

4,14 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

6,53 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

10,04 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 450 chiens de l'association Simba's Friends en Roumanie est réussie !

31,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,66 kg de granulés offerts
300 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

11 429 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

138 971 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

27,04 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

29,58 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

37,90 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

43,06 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

43,17 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ella de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

63,13 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

132,30 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

137,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67 kg de granulés offerts
300 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

22 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

143 971 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

56,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

58,79 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

66,23 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ella de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda,

66,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

70,42 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

75,29 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

136,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

210,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,12 kg de granulés offerts
300 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 273 euros !

51 957 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 143 euros !

144 676 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léon de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 96 euros !

71,22 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ella de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 112 euros !

68,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 103 euros !

74,13 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 98 euros !

75,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 97 euros !

82,03 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune, il manque 92 euros !

99,20 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 78 euros !

136,30 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune, il manque 47 euros !

658,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4295 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mia est réussie !

77,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

La collecte de couvertures pour Noiraud et Léon est réussie !

21 139 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

118 881 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jupiter de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Ella, Pépère, Cookie, Cristal et Soprano est réussie !

4,19 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

7,72 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association AACE à La Baule,

17,01 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

791,40 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4101 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

90,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

40 476 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

119 621 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jupiter de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

65,13 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

82,26 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

82,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

113,05 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association AACE à La Baule,

937,15 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3888 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul,

42 119 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

119 920 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jupiter de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

68,58 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

82,51 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

88,82 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune,

113,16 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association AACE à La Baule,

998,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3799 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

103,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul, il manque 117 euros !

58 533 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 138 euros !

120 438 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jupiter de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 112 euros !

77,21 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 98 euros !

82,94 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 91 euros !

125,08 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Matous sans Toit à Béthune, il manque 56 euros !

125,39 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 56 euros !

1 265,61 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3409 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cachou est réussie !

11,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mandy et Jupiter est réussie !

32 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

123 476 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rambo de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gamin, Félix, Gribouille et Brownie est réussie !

0,17 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanka de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

0,18 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

0,19 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

10,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marguerite de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 250 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

14,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à  Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 3198 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

35 342 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

123 845 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rambo de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

33,35 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

42,99 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marguerite de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

51,79 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

75,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanka de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

37,58 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 3128 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

44 444 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

124 651 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rambo de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE,

79,90 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanka de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

84,49 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marguerite de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

88,73 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

139,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

161,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 2756 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neptune de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 185 euros !

73 419 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 128 euros !

125 340 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rambo de l'association Chamaya à MAINNEVILLE, il manque 108 euros !

93,02 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marguerite de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 83 euros !

89,44 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yanka de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 76 euros !

104,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 73 euros !

145,83 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timimi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 39 euros !

419,75 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda, il manque 1981 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Neptune est réussie !

10,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rambo et Billy est réussie !

48 103 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Marguerite, Timimi, Ruby et Yanka est réussie !

9,02 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association AACE à La Baule,

9,61 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titome de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

10,80 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

60,77 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Ameliene à Amelie-les-bains-palalda est réussie !

22,28 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

55 647 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

13,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tricolore de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

25,76 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE,

26 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association AACE à La Baule,

34,33 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

54,35 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titome de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

68,15 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

36,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

59 607 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tricolore de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

53,81 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association AACE à La Baule,

59,21 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

70,42 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE,

70,96 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titome de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

121,32 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

210,97 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3732 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 194 euros !

67 153 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 133 euros !

71,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titome de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 112 euros !

59,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 111 euros !

60,69 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tricolore de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 109 euros !

59,44 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 108 euros !

76,51 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 96 euros !

121,46 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 59 euros !

476,21 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3299 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Beauté est réussie !

5,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Arthur est réussie !

62 637 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mila de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tricolore, Titome, Caramel, November et Chou est réussie !

0,09 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

0,11 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

0,15 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aragorn de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

9,36 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

620,34 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3064 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,01 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

68 478 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mila de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

65,18 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

71,36 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

83,44 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

93,39 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aragorn de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

741,70 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires 
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2867 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

77 372 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mila de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

83,79 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

89,10 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

95,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

105,60 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aragorn de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

831,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2720 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessy de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 205 euros !

79 507 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mila de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 124 euros !

87,55 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 93 euros !

89,22 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 91 euros !

95,94 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 80 euros !

105,72 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aragorn de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 72 euros !

979,34 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2479 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jessy est réussie !

8,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mila est réussie !

81 638 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sirius, Aragorn, Pixel et Garfield est réussie !

0,32 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE,

1,70 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Igloo de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

1,71 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

7,33 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chiens de la Fondation Helga Heidrich SOS Animaux à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

2,61 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

100 212 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Igloo est réussie !

45,37 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

58,22 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

70,36 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

86,78 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE,

47,76 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

101 000 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

48,19 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

58,47 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer,

70,37 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

86,80 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE,

54,50 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3666 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 212 euros !

103 666 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 108 euros !

74,97 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 177 euros !

90,51 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 164 euros !

52,51 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 121 euros !

70,44 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 101 euros !

216,73 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3325 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 208 euros !

109 630 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 104 euros !

75,42 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Praline de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 177 euros !

90,58 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 164 euros !

56,58 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 113 euros !

74,13 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 98 euros !

256,71 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3241 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lily est réussie !

24,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kissme de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pongo est réussie !

107 618 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Praline, Tania, Chloé et Belle est réussie !

2,04 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

4,45 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Association Feline de Serifontaine à SERIFONTAINE,

6,56 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Délire de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

16,75 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gypsi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

321,16 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3106 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kissme de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

128 245 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

70,71 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Délire de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

74,91 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

78,09 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gypsi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

82,17 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Association Feline à SERIFONTAINE,

401,75 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2937 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kissme de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

130 542 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

74,33 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Délire de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

78,95 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

82,24 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Association Féline à SERIFONTAINE,

87,92 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gypsi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

435,22 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2867 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kissme de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 156 euros !

13,34 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chavrou de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 140 euros !

152 911 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 75 euros !

83,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 91 euros !

85,95 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Association Féline à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 89 euros !

93,37 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gypsi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 86 euros !

81,71 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Délire de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 69 euros !

490,60 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2750 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h31 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kissme de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 148 euros !

19,90 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h30 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chavrou de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 132 euros !

161 358 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h29 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 70 euros !

83,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 90 euros !

85,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Association Féline à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 88 euros !

96,05 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gypsi de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 83 euros !

83,11 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Délire de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 66 euros !

579,32 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2564 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kissme et Chavrou est réussie !

14,44 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chevrette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

16,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mikou est réussie !

123 906 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjen de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Délire, Gypsi, Guimauve et Bagherra est réussie !

1,19 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

4,31 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Association Féline à SERIFONTAINE,

4,52 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association Удружење за заштиту животиња "АЛИСА" à Negotin en Serbie est réussie !

3,61 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,19 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chevrette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

37,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

142 705 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjen de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

54,10 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Association Féline à SERIFONTAINE,

70,25 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

82,03 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

110,60 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

53,43 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 5328 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,65 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chevrette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 136 euros !

42,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lena de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 190 euros !

144 894 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjen de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 81 euros !

86,03 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 168 euros !

95,88 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 160 euros !

63,27 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Association Féline à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 117 euros !

149,25 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 116 euros !

132,64 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 5086 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lena et Chevrette est réussie !

20,49 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nigno de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

34,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Benjen est réussie !

115 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mystère, Titi, Roussette et Léo est réussie !

4,93 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Féline à SERIFONTAINE,

4,95 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

16,92 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

230,76 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4787 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,17 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nigno de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

57,01 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

139 886 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

33,05 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Féline à SERIFONTAINE,

40,24 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

48,56 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

334,55 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4470 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,47 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nigno de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

68,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

141 622 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR,

46,57 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Féline à SERIFONTAINE,

47,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray,

69,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

354,86 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4408 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,19 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nigno de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 113 euros !

73,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 153 euros !

148 941 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 78 euros !

56,68 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Féline à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 103 euros !

88,50 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 86 euros !

90,77 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 85 euros !

442,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4142 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,52 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nigno de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 102 euros !

73,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Viva de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 152 euros !

154 954 cm2 de couvertures offertes
265 200 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kirikou de l'association Les Chats Libres de la Canterrane à THUIR, il manque 74 euros !

62,72 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
1h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Féline à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 94 euros !

88,68 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 86 euros !

98,10 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Pinocchio et Sauvageons à Auray, il manque 78 euros !

535,71 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h32 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3857 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nigno et Viva est réussie !

22,45 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

22,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kirikou est réussie !

41 588 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Clochette, Féllix et Kenzo est réussie !

2,87 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

2,99 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

6,78 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lyvie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

12,79 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

1,43 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

35,81 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

49 867 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

55,68 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

64,44 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

101,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

115,74 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

126,36 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lyvie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

190,37 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 4106 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 205 euros !

39,93 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanca de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 107 euros !

59 712 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 152 euros !

65,52 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 105 euros !

65,52 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 105 euros !

125,33 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 56 euros !

126,02 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 135 euros !

126,46 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lyvie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 135 euros !

458,06 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3712 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 195 euros !

40,04 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanca de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 107 euros !

73 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 143 euros !

67,37 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 102 euros !

79,60 boites offertes
138 boites nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 85 euros !

125,43 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 56 euros !

126,38 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 135 euros !

126,55 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lyvie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 134 euros !

690,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3372 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jules et Blanca est réussie !

27,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

27,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Petit Maître est réussie !

57 395 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Lyvie, Sia, Gariguette, Tigris et Sirius est réussie !

0,91 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Divine de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

0,93 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amélys de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

10,10 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michel de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

12,55 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

42,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

770,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3256 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,56 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

29,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

61 692 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

23,17 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Divine de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

42,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

56,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michel de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

62,66 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amélys de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

82,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

941,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3256 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,03 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

31,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mia de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

65 480 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

54,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Divine de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

66,32 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amélys de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

69,31 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

69,45 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michel de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

105,73 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires 
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

1 125,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2738 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Grisette et Mia a échouée....

34,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onthale de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

36,62 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pilou est réussie !

78 120 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boites de nourritures pour Amélys a échouée.... Celle pour Brownie, Divine, Michel et Gribouille est réussie !

0,61 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

0,61 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lotus de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

0,63 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Célestine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

4,01 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

2,67 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Congo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

20,94 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte pour les 270 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

11,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Azil Bella à Budisava en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,82 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

40,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onthale de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

83 671 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

32,34 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Congo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

35,90 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

48,28 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Célestine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

69,23 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

74,75 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lotus de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

125,25 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

113,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Azil Bella à Budisava en Serbie, il manque 2282 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,73 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

48,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onthale de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

90 506 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

50,50 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Congo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

65,47 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Célestine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

78,93 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

91,63 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lotus de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

125,42 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

128,68 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

386,78 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Azil Bella à Budisava en Serbie, il manque 1708 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,87 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 99 euros !

75,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onthale de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 150 euros !

92 016 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 131 euros !

53,07 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Congo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 97 euros !

81,55 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Célestine de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 105 euros !

91,67 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lotus de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 97 euros !

94,63 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 95 euros !

129,10 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 66 euros !

141,99 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 55 euros !

619,47 kg de croquettes offertes
1 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Azil Bella à Budisava en Serbie, il manque 1220 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Onthale et Bambi est réussie !

0,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

41,62 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Edouard est réussie !

94 153 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierro de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Congo, Célestine, Lotus, Tigrou, Sophie et Philibert est réussie !

0,94 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figisbert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

0,97 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Feline à SERIFONTAINE,

0,99 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sandy de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

91,20 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'association Azil Bella à Budisava en Serbie est réussie !

86,56 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association SAM à Flassans sur isSole,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,34 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

41,99 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

117 805 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierro de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

72,70 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sandy de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

88,22 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figisbert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

93,65 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Feline à SERIFONTAINE,

98,87 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

253,22 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole, il manque 2398 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 170 euros !

44,61 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonette de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 101 euros !

129 000 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierro de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 106 euros !

78,39 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sandy de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 60 euros !

89,25 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figisbert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 99 euros !

93,77 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Feline à SERIFONTAINE, il manque 95 euros !

102,70 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papy de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 88 euros !

637,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 40 chiens de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole, il manque 1803 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Molly et Tonette est réussie !

3,04 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaman de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

3,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caliméro de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pierro est réussie !

113 238 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Papy, Sandy, Figisbert et Oslo est réussie !

15,86 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malo de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

17,37 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, 

18,82 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pyrite de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

25,38 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miquette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 40 chiens de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole est réussie !

80,15 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Semper Fidelis à Cugir en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Shaman est réussie !

12,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caliméro de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

124 345 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pyrite est réussie !

60,42 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miquette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

85,88 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malo de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

90,55 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

1 387,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Semper Fidelis à Cugir en Roumanie, il manque 603 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,16 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caliméro de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 186 euros !

135 634 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 102 euros !

69,27 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miquette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 85 euros !

91,15 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 97 euros !

93,34 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malo de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 96 euros !

1 545,79 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens de l'association Semper Fidelis à Cugir en Roumanie, il manque 372 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

106,71 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caliméro de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 82 euros !

137 123 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 101 euros !

71,18 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
1h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miquette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 82 euros !

93,61 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
1h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Malo de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 95 euros !

95,01 boites offertes
208 boites nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 94 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 70 chiens de l'association Semper Fidelis à Cugir en Roumanie est réussie !

30,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar Aourz au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Caliméro est réussie !

5,36 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Don Juan de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

8,28 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hemera est réussie !

112 878 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Malo, Miquette et Tom est réussie !

12,97 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

12,98 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sidonie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

12,99 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

24,36 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grincheux de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

63,78 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar Aourz au Maroc, il manque 3283 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8,82 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

12,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Don Juan de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

119 890 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

92,65 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

93,52 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sidonie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

111,30 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

135,53 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grincheux de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

147,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar Aourz au Maroc, il manque 3029 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,59 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 137 euros !

41,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Don Juan de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 161 euros !

131 063 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 105 euros !

100,80 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 96 euros !

102,74 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sidonie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 95 euros !

111,41 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers, il manque 87 euros !

159,74 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grincheux de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 47 euros !

404,45 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar Aourz au Maroc, il manque 2244 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Zoé et Don Juan est réussie !

8,45 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

8,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Horizon de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

La collecte de couvertures pour Carotte est réussie !

120 800 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Qwerty, Sidonie, Pilou et Grincheux est réussie !

1,81 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à Poitiers,

1,82 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétronille de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

1,83 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rossignol de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

1,84 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar Aourz au Maroc est réussie !

31,54 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10,18 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

17,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Horizon de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

127 250 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Agathe est réussie !

92,66 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rossignol de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

98,44 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

100,03 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétronille de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

50,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 4165 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,77 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 124 euros !

26,29 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Horizon de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 179 euros !

137 828 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 100 euros !

100,30 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pétronille de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 97 euros !

100,30 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rossignol de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 97 euros !

100,31 boites offertes
216 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 97 euros !

312,99 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3718 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gavroche et Horizon est réussie !

12,49 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomme de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

12,50 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sam est réussie !

30 937 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Snow, Rossignol et Pétronille est réussie !

0,95 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

0,97 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin-Up de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc,

495,36 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3408 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13,93 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

23,12 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomme de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der,

45 617 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

99,26 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

127,64 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin-Up de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc,

599,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3231 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,41 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 129 euros !

23,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomme de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 182 euros !

51 927 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 157 euros !

118,42 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 95 euros !

131,42 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin-Up de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc, il manque 84 euros !

655,52 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3136 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,65 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 103 euros !
 
51,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomme de l'association Les sabots dans l'herbe à La porte du der, il manque 148 euros !

83 673 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 136 euros !

127,28 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
1h47 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 87 euros !

137,60 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin-Up de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc, il manque 79 euros !

940,69 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 2651 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pomme et Caramel est réussie !

8,63 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance de l'association ADADA  à Ambert,

12,77 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Grisette est réussie !

34 527 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Minette et Pin-Up est réussie !

1,29 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

1,30 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Assist'Animaux à Le Luc,

1,31 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allan de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc est réussie !

1,52 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13,64 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

28,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

46 232 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cookie est réussie !

61,96 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allan de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

135,99 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

83,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie, il manque 3642 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,44 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 136 euros !

48,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chance de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 182 euros !

48 430 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olivia de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 160 euros !

76,23 boites offertes
126 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Allan de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole, il manque 89 euros !

136,24 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 80 euros !

278,21 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie, il manque 3272 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Chance et Biquette est réussie !

24,63 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Namie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Olivia est réussie !

45 283 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oggy de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Allan et Bouboule est réussie !

2,81 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lana de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

4,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petra de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

6,02 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Croq'Chats à MANOIR,

454,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie, il manque 2937 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,08 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Namie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

49 032 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oggy de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

29,06 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Croq'Chats à MANOIR,

40,59 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lana de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

55,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petra de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

536,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie, il manque 2781 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,24 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Namie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 107 euros !

55 092 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oggy de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 155 euros !

67,23 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petra de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole, il manque 116 euros !

101,30 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lana de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare, il manque 109 euros !

106,31 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Croq'Chats à MANOIR, il manque 105 euros !

725,15 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie, il manque 2423 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,63 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Namie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 103 euros !

96 053 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oggy de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 128 euros !

101,55 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
1h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lana de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare, il manque 109 euros !

72,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petra de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole, il manque 107 euros !

142,56 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
1h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association Croq'Chats à MANOIR, il manque 75 euros !

826,54 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie, il manque 2230 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Namie est réussie !

10,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rémi de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

12,77 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Steph de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oggy est réussie !

56 339 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Lana, Petra et Grizouille est réussie !

2,70 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonhom de l'association Croq'Chats à MANOIR,

7,80 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

17,44 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 148 chiens de Svetlana Bjelogrlic en Serbie est réussie !

3,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 3230 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rémi de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

15,79 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Steph de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

72 642 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

71,01 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

109,84 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonhom de l'association Croq'Chats à MANOIR,

124,60 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

120,90 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 2878 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rémi de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 188 euros !

15,99 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Steph de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 131 euros !

74 573 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Friskies de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 142 euros !

110,59 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonhom de l'association Croq'Chats à MANOIR, il manque 101 euros !

124,99 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 89 euros !

86,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pongo de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole, il manque 82 euros !

249 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer, il manque 2493 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rémi et Steph est réussie !

13,49 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

49,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zizou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Friskies est réussie !

69 679 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pongo, Bonhom et Bianca est réussie !

5,08 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

6,22 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

6,66 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rose de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

9,49 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

10,94 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

16,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joé de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 180 chats des rues de l'association Protect Cat à Fos sur mer est réussie !

30,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14,36 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

50,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zizou de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

73 916 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

13,77 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

15,61 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

19,86 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

24,94 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rose de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

39,04 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joé de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

30,53 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

82,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Zizou est réussie !

15,30 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

76 383 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

29,99 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

31,82 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rose de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

45,30 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole,

58,84 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

63,19 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joé de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

87,77 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

120,81 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte, il manque 5359 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,39 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 131 euros !

78 853 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 139 euros !

33,28 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rose de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 165 euros !

33,28 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 165 euros !

63,24 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joé de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare, il manque 141 euros !

45,45 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luna de l'association SAM à Flassans sur Issole, il manque 133 euros !

93,83 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ravel de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 115 euros !

58,93 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 100 euros !

400,54 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte, il manque 4799 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Brownie est réussie !

15,35 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

25,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kouée de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hermine est réussie !

83 792 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rose, Luna, Joé, Bleuet et Minouche est réussie !

0,45 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

4,08 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

15,86 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titoune de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

28,15 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

636,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte, il manque 4327 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,08 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

31,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kouée de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

94 426 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Linette et Moustique est réussie !

71,51 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

97,79 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titoune de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

1 026,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte, il manque 3547 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,14 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 126 euros !

32,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kouée de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 201 euros !

101 487 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 124 euros !

97,69 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 81 euros !

160,83 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titoune de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 60 euros !

1 122,93 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte, il manque 3355 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,30 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 126 euros !

37,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kouée de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 196 euros !

110 029 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mascotte de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 119 euros !

100,66 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 78 euros !

185,04 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titoune de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 39 euros !

1 216,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte, il manque 3167 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cracotte et Koué est réussie !

17,80 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

17,81 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

17,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleurette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mascotte est réussie !

150 491 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatounet de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Noiraud et Titoune est réussie !

1,35 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

1,36 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

1,37 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

1,39 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

4,37 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

4,92 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

13,42 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michka de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 550 chiens de l'association Furever Rescue Foster à Giza en Egypte est réussie !

1,05 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,49 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

20,49 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

28,94 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleurette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

155 703 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatounet de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

19,60 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

22,16 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

40,33 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

48,73 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

48,79 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

64,28 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michka de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

82,99 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

36,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,57 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

20,58 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

29,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleurette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

157 472 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatounet de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

26,26 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

27,11 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

52,38 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

52,44 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

57,21 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare,

64,31 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michka de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

92,74 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

74,36 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 4229 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,80 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 126 euros !

20,82 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 131 euros !

47,40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleurette de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 184 euros !

169 780 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatounet de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 79 euros !

34 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 155 euros !

71,60 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Michka de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 134 euros !

74,17 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 131 euros !

59,64 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 125 euros !

83,83 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 123 euros !

98,20 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association CAPPA à Hectomare, il manque 112 euros !

98,94 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 111 euros !

327,98 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3747 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nougat, Biquette et Fleurette est réussie !

2,80 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenotte de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

2,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samba de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chatounet est réussie !

93 328 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blanche, Tigrou, Coquin, Chamallow et Michka est réussie !

0,37 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Erica de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

0,39 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

0,42 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pouic Pouic de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

4,61 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

410,04 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3591 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

3,76 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenotte de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

12,28 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samba de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chocolette est réussie !

97 555 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

24,21 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pouic Pouic de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

31,13 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

46,68 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Erica de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

66,21 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

543,38 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3338 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samba de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 216 euros !

48,89 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenotte de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 92 euros !

122 565 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 110 euros !

48,83 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pouic Pouic de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 115 euros !

80,34 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Erica de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 126 euros !

83,70 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 97 euros !

113,34 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouzou de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 99 euros !

744,92 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 2955 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de Samba a échoué...... Celle pour Kenotte est réussie !

5,60 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khaly de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

59,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

89,22 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou est réussie !

57 936 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pouic Pouic, Zouzou, Minette et Erica est réussie !

0,56 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

0,57 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

0,58 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

0,59 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tim de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,59 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélusine de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

0,60 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

11,54 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

12,47 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie est réussie !

24 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9,14 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khaly de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

60,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

89,40 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

70 023 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

9,70 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélusine de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

18,22 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tim de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

22,72 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

23,69 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

23,86 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

28,66 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

33,08 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

42,20 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

112,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

9,62 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khaly de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

85,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

89,46 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

74 386 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

12,85 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélusine de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

23,89 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy,

26,37 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

27,88 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tim de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

30,93 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

32,29 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

40,34 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

57,93 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

162,38 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 5164 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14,70 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khaly de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 138 euros !

90,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 132 euros !

89,58 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 45 euros !

81 833 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 137 euros !

33,29 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Maux à Essey-lès-Nancy, il manque 165 euros !

47,85 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 153 euros !

49,95 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélusine de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 152 euros !

50,80 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tim de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 151 euros !

58,81 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 144 euros !

70,54 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 135 euros !

84,24 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 123 euros !

97,22 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 82 euros !

504,31 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 4514 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Khaly, Câline et Cachou est réussie !

20,31 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

22,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Criquette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Noiraude est réussie !

100 100 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olliver de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Charlie, Tim et Mélusine a échoué..... Celle pour Minette et Smoothie est réussie !

13,56 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

26,85 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

36,31 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

38,59 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sissi de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

751,70 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 4044 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,81 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

51,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Criquette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

105 218 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olliver de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Ulysse et Sissi est réussie !

90,11 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

164,45 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

2 375,23 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 960 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,77 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 115 euros !

135,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Criquette de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 78 euros !

110 953 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Olliver de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mémère est réussie !

93,96 boites offertes
128 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 50 euros !

2 701,08 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 340 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Neige et Criquette est réussie !

45,28 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cabichette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Réglisse est réussie !

134 139 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olliver de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Emma est réussie !

13,88 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spud de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

16,37 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

47,20 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

28,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cabichette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Olliver est réussie !

149 588 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

136,50 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

140,17 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

147,93 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spud de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

112,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3136 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cabichette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

154 642 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

142,18 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

144,84 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

148,04 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spud de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

143,37 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3040 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

86,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cabichette de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 136 euros !

158 305 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

148,63 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spud de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 70 euros !

149,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 69 euros !

154,40 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
1h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balou de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune, il manque 65 euros !

428,22 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h46 restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 2171 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cabichette est réussie !

35,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

162 935 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Spud, Boulard et Balou est réussie !

1,24 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

4,45 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edgar de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

13,96 boites offertes
464 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willy de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 60 chats des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc est réussie !

7,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

182 729 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

144,25 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edgar de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

147,44 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

300,97 boites offertes
464 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willy de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel,

269,44 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

131,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 83 euros !

183 934 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizouille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 69 euros !

148,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 70 euros !

204,71 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edgar de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune, il manque 23 euros !

361,46 boites offertes
464 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willy de l'association Cosette Bourmaud à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 86 euros !

310,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Paillette est réussie !

37,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclair de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Grizouille est réussie !

18 158 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Edgar, Willy et Blondie est réussie !

7,25 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

10,88 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Socrate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

12,31 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

598,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14,25 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues,

22,16 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sethy de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

82,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclair de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

114 585 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

85,44 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Socrate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

103,68 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

141,05 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

893,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4431 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,30 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sethy de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 105 euros !

69,57 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association De la Main à la Patte à Les omergues, il manque 67 euros !

91,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclair de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 131 euros !

191 370 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 64 euros !

100,94 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Socrate de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune, il manque 109 euros !

131,49 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 84 euros !

141,21 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 76 euros !

1 087,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4102 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cracotte, Eclair et Sethy est réussie !

15,34 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lokhy de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

18,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rienda de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Soprano est réussie !

155 544 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Déesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Vanille, Edouard et Socrate est réussie !

0,43 boites offertes
336 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

0,47 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xena de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

12,42 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

1 321,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3704 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18,92 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lokhy de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

24,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rienda de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

161 810 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Déesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

84,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

110,42 boites offertes
336 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel,

112,69 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xena de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune,

1 577,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3268 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,57 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lokhy de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 136 euros !

39,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rienda de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 194 euros !

172 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Déesse de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 77 euros !

121,06 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoshi de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 93 euros !

124,14 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xena de l'association Sous l'Aile de Bastet à Béthune, il manque 90 euros !

130,56 boites offertes
336 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Cosette à Montégut Plantaurel, il manque 237 euros !

1 637,63 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3167 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lokhy et Rienda est réussie !

21,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

21,48 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

La collecte de couvertures pour Déesse est réussie !

52 390 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cori de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Xena, Yoshi et Mina est réussie !

0,54 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

1,67 boites offertes
118 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sallie de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

4,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 130 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

1,35 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,16 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

31,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

62 670 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cori de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

65,64 boites offertes
118 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sallie de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

69,06 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers,

109,38 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

203,78 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2856 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,22 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louloute de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 130 euros !

32,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 202 euros !

110 763 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cori de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 118 euros !

118,02 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Onyx de l'association Boule de Poil à Louviers, il manque 95 euros !

155,30 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 64 euros !

69,97 boites offertes
118 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sallie de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 56 euros !

378,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2324 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Louloute et Louna est réussie !

21,58 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mysha de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

31,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heidi de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cori est réussie !

71 919 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chakshe de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sallie, Sam et Onyx est réussie !

1,61 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

5,17 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

10,68 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sachat de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc est réussie !

1,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiots roumains de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,23 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mysha de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT,

38,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heidi de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

82 012 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chakshe de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

67,21 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sachat de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

77,15 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

96,90 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

52,12 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiots roumains de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 4493 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,88 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mysha de l'association Les Ptits Chmoulis à BOULOT, il manque 126 euros !

48,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heidi de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 182 euros !

99 550 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chakshe de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque, il manque 126 euros !

150,04 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 69 euros !

159,58 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 61 euros !

170,40 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sachat de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 52 euros !

424,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiots roumains de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3537 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mysha et Heidi est réussie !

8,97 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

21,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chakshe est réussie !

94 239 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sachat, Pilou et Carotte est réussie !

6,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Donald de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à THISE,

8,85 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

21,37 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

575,29 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiots roumains de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3148 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

32,44 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

97 494 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

40,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

72,16 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

97,97 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Donald de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à THISE,

637,32 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir a collecte pour les 126 chiots roumains de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2989 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lorette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

32,58 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Max de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

100 036 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Au Petit Bonheur de nos Oubliés à Manosque,

104,65 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association L'Espoir d'une Seconde Chance à Denain,

118,11 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

118,57 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Donald de l'association Nala Mystic et Compagnie à THISE,

716,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiots roumains de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2785 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

112,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qummi de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

100 220 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

132,89 boites offertes
294 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Ronron à Reims,

137,50 boites offertes
294 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shisui de l'association Ronron à Reims,

812,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3720 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

116,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qummi de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 100 euros !

112 388 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brownie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 117 euros !

167,64 boites offertes
294 boites nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shisui de l'association Ronron à Reims, il manque 105 euros !

172,38 boites offertes
294 boites nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Ronron à Reims, il manque 101 euros !

1 020,76 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 240 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3365 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Qummi est réussie !

43,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Brownie est réussie !

92 910 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winter de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Shisui et Doudoune est réussie !

1,11 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senchi de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

1,15 boites offertes
294 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Batman de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

31,15 boites offertes
270 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 240 chiens de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc a échouée....

6,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,01 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey,

99 835 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winter de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Minette est réussie !

50,55 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

52,30 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senchi de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

99,51 boites offertes
294 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Batman de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

77,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mushu de l'association 4 Sabots et Un Fer à St maurice les charencey, il manque 147 euros !

103 215 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Winter de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 123 euros !

84,64 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senchi de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 179 euros !

77,63 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 129 euros !

143,14 boites offertes
294 boites nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Batman de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 126 euros !

352,62 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3701 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mushu est réussie !

20,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Winter est réussie !

97 460 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Senchi, Titi et Batman est réussie !

4,65 boites offertes
226 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flanelle de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

7,46 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

28,22 boites offertes
270 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

411,93 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3588 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

101 014 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Flanelle est réussie !

52,08 boites offertes
270 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

76,76 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

518,72 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3385 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

105 024 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

91,59 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

93,80 boites offertes
270 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

623,85 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3185 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 187 euros !

112 531 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anayelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 117 euros !

102,50 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
2h36 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 108 euros !

119,92 boites offertes
270 boites nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisou de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 125 euros !

765,85 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2915 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pepsi est réussie !

26,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Anayelle est réussie !

41 366 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cacahuète et Grisou est réussie !

4,54 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

4,78 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

8,53 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Coca de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

5,08 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Le Chatlanquais à Saint-Laurent-de-la-Salanque, il manque 3225 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

54 283 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

65,03 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

73,73 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

114,93 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Coca de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

50,98 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Le Chatlanquais à Saint-Laurent-de-la-Salanque, il manque 3088 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

56 211 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

82,75 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

96,65 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

136,92 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Coca de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

123,78 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Le Chatlanquais à Saint-Laurent-de-la-Salanque, il manque 2869 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stardust de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 179 euros !

67 988 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 147 euros !

98,16 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 112 euros !

98,17 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépite de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 112 euros !

139,94 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi et Coca de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 116 euros !

394,25 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Le Chatlanquais à Saint-Laurent-de-la-Salanque, il manque 2058 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Stardust est réussie !

27,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gribouille est réussie !

48 133 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amélys de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Minette, Pépite, Pepsi et Coca est réussie !

0,94 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

2,74 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Fifi & Loulou de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

7,48 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

11,58 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peach de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

20,10 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hestia de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Le Chatlanquais à Saint-Laurent-de-la-Salanque est réussie !

2,52 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

55 116 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amélys de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

41,66 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

64,50 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hestia de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

68,67 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Fifi & Loulou de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

72,20 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil,

87,52 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peach de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

84,95 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 4257 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

107,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 112 euros !

57 893 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amélys de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 153 euros !

59,32 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 150 euros !

71,43 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Riri, Fifi & Loulou de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 194 euros !

73,73 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hestia de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 192 euros !

84,35 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxy de l'association Esperanza36 à Lureuil, il manque 123 euros !

94,59 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peach de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 159 euros !

308,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3930 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sarah est réussie !

29,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adji de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Amélys est réussie !

52 554 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Peach, Roxy, Hestia, Riri, Fidi, Loulou et Bébé est réussie !

4,46 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sans Poils de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

22,07 boites offertes
226 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

770,37 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3256 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adji de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

57 302 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sherlock et Sonic est réussie !

193,28 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sans Poils de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

887,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3084 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adji de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

59 996 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

197,09 boites offertes
232 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sans Poils de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

956,68 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 2984 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

78,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adji de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 147 euros !

67 383 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 147 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sans Poils est réussie !

6,17 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

1 074,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 2811 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

78,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adji de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 146 euros !

80 363 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tom de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 138 euros !

0,41 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Zelda de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

7,34 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

1 185,47 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 2650 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Adji est réussie !

18,81 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

68,78 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tom est réussie !

60 178 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

12,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chilkara de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

13,74 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

20,35 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zelda de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

24,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 43 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie est réussie !

8,37 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,42 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

74,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

70 232 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

40,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

55,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chilkara de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

75,57 boites offertes
224 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

84,01 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

96,56 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zelda de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

292,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,22 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

76,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

72 159 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

57,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

64,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chilkara de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

82,83 boites offertes
224 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

93,01 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

100,25 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zelda de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

330,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie, il manque 3897 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,76 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pavot de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 146 euros !

79,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Matador de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 145 euros !

89 497 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snow de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 132 euros !

81,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chilkara de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 145 euros !

84,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h37 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 143 euros !

92,54 boites offertes
224 boites nécessaires
2h35 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 110 euros !

127,17 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
2h34 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arès de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 130 euros !

149,81 boites offertes
240 boites nécessaires
2h33 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zelda de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 75 euros !

611,03 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie, il manque 3488 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pavot et Matador est réussie !

27,18 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Querido de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

48,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Snow est réussie !

71 165 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zelda, Arès, Colombo, Neige et Chilkara est réussie !

1,75 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

8,19 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

10,21 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

747,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie, il manque 3290 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,17 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Querido de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

66,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

76 132 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

47,10 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

59,76 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

75,70 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

933,26 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie, il manque 3018 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,46 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Querido de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

95,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

84 486 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

65,57 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

71,05 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

131,43 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

1 207,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie, il manque 2618 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,98 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Querido de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 104 euros !

99,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 121 euros !

85 251 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 135 euros !

67,07 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 163 euros !

71,08 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 157 euros !

135,11 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 127 euros !

1 235,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie, il manque 2577 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,20 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h51 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Querido de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 103 euros !

102,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Harry de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 118 euros !

90 671 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Qwerty de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 132 euros !

71,50 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 157 euros !

79,26 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
2h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 146 euros !

135,18 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 127 euros !

1 370,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie, il manque 2380 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Harry et Querido est réussie !

31,79 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jaya de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

31,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Qwerty est réussie !

81 760 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figisbert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Capucine, Oslo et Roucky est réussie !

0,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

4,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

62,93 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rêveur de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 70 chiens des rues dont s'occupe Anca Timpeanu en Roumanie est réussie !

0,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chats des rues de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

34,70 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jaya de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

95 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figisbert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

49,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

65,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

119,19 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rêveur de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

56,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chats des rues de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 3071 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

34,77 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jaya de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm,

96 530 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figisbert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

67,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

69,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

143,63 boites offertes
180 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rêveur de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

68,59 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chats des rues de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 3035 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,04 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jaya de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salerm, il manque 138 euros !

40,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 192 euros !

104 182 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Figisbert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 123 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rêveur est réussie !

87,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aya de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 140 euros !

87,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 140 euros !

288,21 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chats des rues de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 2376 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jaya a échoué.... Celle pour White est réussie !

31,85 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khalessi de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Saler

36,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Figisbert a échoué.....

100 332 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Aya a échoué.... Celle pour Pietra est réussie !

1,16 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shutie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

4,32 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

19,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir La collecte pour Olaf de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 140 chats des rues de l'association Chat.s Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence a échoué....

5,21 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,87 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khalessi de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Saler,

46,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

104 608 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

17,65 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

20,76 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saylin de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

38,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shutie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

86,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

44,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,26 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khalessi de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Saler,

47,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

107 126 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Olaf est réussie !

51,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shutie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas,

70,69 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saylin de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

105,05 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

98,35 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 4377 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,85 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khalessi de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Saler, il manque 137 euros !

83,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfy de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 140 euros !

109 772 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 119 euros !

64,16 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shutie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 185 euros !

70,79 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saylin de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 175 euros !

109,42 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 119 euros !

259,55 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3959 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Alfy est réussie !

38,94 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Khalessi de l'association Les Crinières de Salherm à Saler, il manque 134 euros !

115 542 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Philibert de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Caillerot à La Caillère-Saint-Hilaire, il manque 115 euros !

68,25 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shutie de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 179 euros !

70,86 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saylin de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 175 euros !

116,51 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 109 euros !

293,73 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3872 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Khalessi est réussie !

21,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dollie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

31,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Philibert est réussie !

157 219 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Shutie, Saylin et Believe est réussie !

5,12 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sterenza de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

15,49 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussaillon de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

390,27 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3624 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

71,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dollie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

170 422 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Moussaillon et Sterenza est réussie !

35,35 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiara de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

76,69 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calico de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

467,49 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3425 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

71,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dollie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

173 496 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Kiara est réussie !

96,04 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calico de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

511,09 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3313 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lila de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 187 euros !

71,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dollie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 155 euros !

175 004 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

98,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calico de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 135 euros !

571,69 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie, il manque 3157 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lila et Dollie est réussie !

25,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kailie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

31,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mika de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Philibert est réussie !

205 124 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gariguette de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Calico est réussie !

0,01 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

0,04 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudou de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

17,31 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soya de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

34,52 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

36,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 50 chiots d' Andreea Miron en Roumanie est réussie !

2,49 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kailie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

32,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mika de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gariguette est réussie !

140 788 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

48,48 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudou de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

56,55 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

69,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

70,24 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soya de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

205,01 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

139,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kailie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

32,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mika de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

143 107 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Léo est réussie !

58,33 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudou de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

62,87 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

69,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

80,39 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soya de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

296,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 4596 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kailie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 205 euros !

32,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mika de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 201 euros !

144 914 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

63,11 boites offertes
144 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudou de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 117 euros !

65,77 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 97 euros !

132,65 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soya de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 156 euros !

133,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noël de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 102 euros !

469,53 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 4302 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mika et Kailie est réussie !

31,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

152 519 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Noël, Soya, Moustique et Doudou est réussie !

2,66 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

97,92 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phoenix de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

679,24 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3946 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

160 623 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Phoenix est réussie !

85,43 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

87 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

1 407 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2709 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

162 269 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tigresse est réussie !

112,57 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

1 420,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2686 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 192 euros !

165 514 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 82 euros !

117,85 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 107 euros !

3,52 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sukie de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

1 567,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2436 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbie de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 188 euros !

167 499 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h56 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 80 euros !

125,33 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 96 euros !

17,26 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sukie de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

1 626,03 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2336 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Barbie est réussie !

39,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makila de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigris est réussie !

178 637 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pepette est réussie !

83,85 boite offertes
320 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sukie de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 105 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc est réussie !

36,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makila de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

188 267 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

35,68 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

74,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludwig de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

88,35 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sukie de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

102,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

117,25 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Camélia, Aurore & Rose de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

129,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makila de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

190 203 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

46,37 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

86,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludwig de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

102,87 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sukie de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

111,82 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

124,52 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Camélia, Aurore & Rose de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

230,67 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 6320 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makila de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 182 euros !

207 500 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 54 euros !

61,45 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 215 euros !

98,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludwig de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 131 euros !

116,20 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sukie de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 170 euros !

131,80 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Camélia, Aurore & Rose de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 157 euros !

150,87 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 60 euros !

508,19 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 5737 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h58 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Makila de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 154 euros !

209 219 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h57 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 53 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Hermine est réussie !

73,99 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
1h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 205 euros !

98,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludwig de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 131 euros !

123,51 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
1h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sukie de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 164 euros !

131,90 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
1h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Camélia, Aurore & Rose de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 157 euros !

641,86 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 5457 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Makila est réussie !

50,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heris de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sirius est réussie !

204 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pompon, Ludwig, Camélia, Aurore & Rose et Sukie est réussie !

4,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonidas de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

7,90 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Momo de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

735,30 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 5260 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heris de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

208 075 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

47,98 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Momo de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

111,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonidas de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

955,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 4797 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heris de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

213 175 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

83,89 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Momo de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

252,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonidas de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

1 341,17 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 3988 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heris de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 172 euros !

213 542 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 50 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Léonidas est réussie !

84,64 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Momo de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 63 euros !

1 352,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 3963 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h55 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Heris de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 168 euros !

214 597 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h54 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 49 euros !

86,56 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h53 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Momo de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 60 euros !

1 442,41 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h52 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie, il manque 3775 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Heris est réussie !

55,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salto de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sia est réussie !

16 870 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

218 981 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Momo est réussie !

2,82 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

2,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 264 chiens dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie est réussie !

20,47 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 3179 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salto de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

26 381 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

219 608 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

43,17 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

113,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

116,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 2891 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

74,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salto de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

32 621 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

219 861 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

84,59 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

121,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

140,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 2819 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salto de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 149 euros !

34 902 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bleuet de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 169 euros !

220 251 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 45 euros !

92,94 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 143 euros !

127,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 107 euros !

406,12 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas, il manque 2022 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Salto est réussie !

66,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ighild de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bleuet et Chloé est réussie !

46 157 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

203 963 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mirabelle et Mina est réussie !

0,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copinou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

0,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

4,85 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smocky de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

6,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

18,05 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minie, Lalie, Câlin, Etoile & Soba de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 350 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles à Miramas est réussie !

22,97 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ighild de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

52 032 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

204 740 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

26,92 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smocky de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

29,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

38,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copinou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

47,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

152,60 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minie, Lalie, Câlin, Etoile & Soba de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

159,99 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ighild de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre,

60 654 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

204 898 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

31 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smocky de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

39,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

53,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

61,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copinou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

174,44 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minie, Lalie, Câlin, Etoile & Soba de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

282,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3263 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,87 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ighild de l'association Mon Rêve en Calèche à Saint Andre, il manque 152 euros !

67 137 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 147 euros !

205 172 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 55 euros !

46,02 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smocky de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 211 euros !

52,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 169 euros !

53,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 168 euros !

61,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copinou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 162 euros !

177,20 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minie, Lalie, Câlin, Etoile & Soba de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 165 euros !

570,33 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2717 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ighild est réussie !

17,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nostradamus de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Réglisse et Roussette est réussie !

68 044 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Smocky, Nino, Xéna, Copinou, Minie, Lalie, Câlin, Etoile & Soba est réussie !

6,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

40,52 boites offertes
480 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

721,38 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2430 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nostradamus de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

93 677 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

65,91 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

104,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

307,44 boites offertes
480 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

973,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 1951 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nostradamus de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

94 355 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

69,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

132,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

331,60 boites offertes
480 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

979,18 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 1943 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nostradamus de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm, il manque 202 euros !

119 192 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 113 euros !

75,10 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saxo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 169 euros !

135,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 100 euros !

335,43 boites offertes
480 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 120 euros !

1 025,14 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 1853 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nostradamus est réussie !

13,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Belle est réussie !

75 391 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Saxo, Minette et Nemo est réussie !

0,70 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

0,73 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clara de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

0,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

30,34 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko, Sydney & Sweety de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie est réussie !

33,82 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

86 642 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

27,65 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

44,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsie de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

93,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clara de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

102,53 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

137,98 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko, Sydney & Sweety de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

154,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

98 168 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

37,49 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

56,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsie de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

112,22 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

173,08 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko, Sydney & Sweety de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

182,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clara de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

329,73 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 4775 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamine de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm, il manque 190 euros !

103 598 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 123 euros !

39,23 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 220 euros !

60,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitsie de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 163 euros !

112,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsi de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 199 euros !

173,14 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko, Sydney & Sweety de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 122 euros !

182,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clara de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 142 euros !

417,58 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 4647 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gamine est réussie !

15,01 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Moustique est réussie !

105 914 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Simba, Mitsie, Pepsi, Saïko, Sydney & Sweety et Clara est réussie !

0,84 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

0,87 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

19,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

768,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 4134 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

123 590 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

31,24 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

92,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

106,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

1 010,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 3782 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

126 525 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

46,71 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

96,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

115,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

1 073,25 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 3690 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baltique de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm, il manque 209 euros !

129 943 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 105 euros !

52,20 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 202 euros !

108,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 123 euros !

123,81 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 99 euros !

1 263,50 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie, il manque 3412 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Baltique est réussie !

18,96 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsy de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bouboule est réussie !

144 958 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Milka, Rocky et Gribouille est réussie !

0,58 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribou, Tofu & Sun de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

0,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

0,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

16,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vicky de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chiens de l'association Suflete Dragi à Bucarest en Roumanie est réussie !

8,97 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 3214 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsy de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

154 373 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

26,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vicky de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

26,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

38,38 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribou, Tofu & Sun de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

70,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

62,46 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 3053 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsy de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm,

172 277 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch,

50,70 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribou, Tofu & Sun de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

57,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vicky de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

63,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

89,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

211,55 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 2606 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepsy de l'association Crinière de Salherm à Salherm, il manque 152 euros !

174 083 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au Chant des Chats à Auch, il manque 76 euros !

66,32 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribou, Tofu & Sun de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 211 euros !

72,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vicky de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 153 euros !

83,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pikachu de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 144 euros !

132,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 103 euros !

325,98 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 2263 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pepsy est réussie !

88,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuts de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bianca est réussie !

145 156 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pikachu, Vicky, Gribou, Tofu & Sun et Pupuce est réussie !

1,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

3,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

8,11 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lara de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 250 chats des rues de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône est réussie !

13,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

107,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuts de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

150 047 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

21,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

24,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

31,82 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

57,69 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lara de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

92,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

42,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

109,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuts de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

152 707 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

35,47 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

49,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

55,32 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

90,26 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lara de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

116,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

66,39 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

112,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuts de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 106 euros !

154 237 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 89 euros !

45,03 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 212 euros !

61,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières, il manque 162 euros !

71,18 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouky de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille, il manque 207 euros !

115,60 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lara de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 170 euros !

120,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 113 euros !

93,47 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nuts est réussie !

105,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie !

21 620 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jean de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Grisette, Lara, Rouky, Titi et Réglisse est réussie !

0,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

0,52 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hoppy de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

3,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

3,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

9,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cara de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

201,06 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

118,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

26 204 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jean de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

30,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

32,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

37,18 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hoppy de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

45,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cara de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

80,55 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

290,70 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

119,28 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

35 857 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jean de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

41,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

44,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

46,36 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hoppy de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

57,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cara de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

92,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

334,89 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3892 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

120,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 96 euros !

42 502 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jean de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier, il manque 164 euros !

51,46 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 170 euros !

51,47 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hoppy de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 203 euros !

54,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 168 euros !

72,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cara de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 152 euros !

107,76 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraud de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 203 euros !

560,79 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3562 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mimi est réussie !

30,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Jean est réussie !

31 456 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Noiraud, Cara, Pupuce, Hoppy et Romy est réussie !

4,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farouche de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

7,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulotte de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

8,07 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stitch de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

750,85 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3284 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

94,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

49 210 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

48,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulotte de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

76,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farouche de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

110,10 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stitch de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

903,14 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3062 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

94,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

51 049 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

60,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulotte de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

87,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farouche de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

114,01 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stitch de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

967,77 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2968 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

95,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 126 euros !

52 680 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Billy de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier, il manque 157 euros !

76,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulotte de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 149 euros !

111,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Farouche de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 121 euros !

117,92 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stitch de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 168 euros !

1 045,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2855 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Clochette est réussie !

36,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Billy est réussie !

33 532 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Loulotte, Stitch et Farouche est réussie !

0,77 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roudoudou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

0,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samael de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

0,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Memère de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 289 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

1,51 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

83 125 cm2 de couvertures offertes 
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

35,32 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roudoudou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

36,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Memère de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

55,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samael de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

58,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Susan de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

103,09 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

36,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

85 697 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

39,44 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roudoudou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

39,46 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Memère de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

62,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samael de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

65,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Susan de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

106,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

112,22 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 3587 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elite de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 185 euros !

99 573 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzie de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier, il manque 126 euros !

45,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roudoudou de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 211 euros !

53,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Memère de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 168 euros !

69,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Susan de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 155 euros !

82,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samael de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 145 euros !

106,88 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papaye de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 124 euros !

205,71 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 3410 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Elite est réussie !

34,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirko de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Suzie est réussie !

43 392 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Papaye, Suzan, Memère, Samael et Roudoudou est réussie !

10,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

13,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

24,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

441,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2962 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirko de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

62 286 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

63,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

107,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

125,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

538,42 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2777 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirko de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Stella est réussie !

46 173 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sega de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

70,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

118,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence,

169,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

605,99 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2649 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirko de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 186 euros !

52 331 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sega de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

79,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 147 euros !

133,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Chats Oubliés à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 102 euros !

169,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 72 euros !

652,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2561 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mirko est réussie !

34,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamant de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

58 531 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sega de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Canelle, Caramel et Keiko a échouée.....

0,03 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

1,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anoki de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

1,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 102 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie est réussie !

1,88 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 3235 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamant de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

79 538 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sega de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

55,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anoki de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

74,36 boites offertes 
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

76,52 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

76,64 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Satine de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

60,63 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 3059 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamant de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

96 281 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sega de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier,

74,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anoki de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

80,26 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

85,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières,

113,11 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Satine de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

207,48 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 2618 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamant de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 186 euros !

102 833 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sega de l'association AnimOvergne à Le Quartier, il manque 123 euros !

112,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anoki de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 120 euros !

116,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prya de l'association Chats Libres des Hauts Cantons de l'Hérault à Saint Pons de Thomières, il manque 116 euros !

120,30 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 140 euros !

156,82 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Satine de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 162 euros !

339,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 2221 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Diamant est réussie !

46,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sega est réussie !

72 403 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Anoki, Prya, Filou et Satine est réussie !

0,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amy de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

0,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

2,63 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres est réussie !

6,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens d'Elena Honceriu en Roumanie, il manque 2619 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

68,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

81 888 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

29,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amy de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

36,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

47,23 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

129,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens d'Elena Honceriu en Roumanie, il manque 2439 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

91 298 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

47,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

49,64 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

51,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amy de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

181,12 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens d'Elena Honceriu en Roumanie, il manque 2364 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 156 euros !

93 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 130 euros !

66,71 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 181 euros !

68,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amy de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille, il manque 156 euros !

77,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 149 euros !

463,85 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens d'Elena Honceriu en Roumanie, il manque 1951 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jazz est réussie !

38,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Charlie est réussie !

74 332 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Princesse, Bibi et Amy est réussie !

0,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

0,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

0,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

0,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 34 chiens d'Elena Honceriu en Roumanie est réussie !

2,60 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

88 604 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

26,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

26,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

34,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

34,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

65,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

55,78 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

96 397 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

39,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

39,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

42,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

49,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire,

84,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

143,91 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3730 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour June de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 169 euros !

*103 193 cm2* de couvertures offertes
*287 300 cm2* de couvertures nécessaires
*3 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 123 euros !

57,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille, il manque 166 euros !

59,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 164 euros !

63,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 160 euros !

72,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association NOS PTITS COEURS PERDUS à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 153 euros !

84,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 143 euros !

259,21 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3488 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour June est réussie !

34,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Girly de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mina est réussie !

96 232 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Plumeau, Orphée, Sam et Titou a échoué..... Celle pour Mimi est réussie !

2,70 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Semola de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

4,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

7,78 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spott de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

320,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3360 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Girly de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

109 028 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

55,62 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Semola de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

60,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

135,87 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spott de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

375,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3244 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Girly de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

123 847 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

83,90 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Semola de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

124,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

198,73 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires 
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spott de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

411,99 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3167 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Girly de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 191 euros !

125 108 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 109 euros !

95,14 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Semola de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia, il manque 140 euros !

159,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 80 euros !

215,67 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spott de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 87 euros !

448,68 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3090 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Girly est réussie !

44,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Edouard est réussie !

119 610 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Willy de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Semola, Spott et Prune est réussie !

3,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

6,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gris de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

6,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

7,43 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slavitza de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 180 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

5,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Willy est réussie !

113 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Midinette de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

49,08 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zizou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

54,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

61,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

75,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gris de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

80,38 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slavitza de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

195,97 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

129 487 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Midinette de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

53,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zizou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

61,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

78,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gris de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

80,43 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slavitza de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

94,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

197,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie, il manque 2665 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flora de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 179 euros !

132 407 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Midinette de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

69,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 156 euros !

79,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zizou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 147 euros !

80,63 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slavitza de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 92 euros !

86,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gris de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille, il manque 142 euros !

100,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 129 euros !

367,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie, il manque 2342 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Flora est réussie !

16,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

142 434 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Midinette de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Titi, Zizou, Gris, Minette et Slavitza est réussie !

0,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amour de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

0,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimousse de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

3,76 boites offertes
140 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

3,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colis de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

530,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie, il manque 2033 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,01 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

162 204 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Midinette de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

46,54 boites offertes
140 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

71,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimousse de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille,

84,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amour de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

125,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colis de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

620,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie, il manque 1862 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lune de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 167 euros !

166 831 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Midinette de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson, il manque 81 euros !

71,17 boites offertes
140 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Capucine de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 123 euros !

100,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Amour de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 130 euros !

109,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Frimousse de l'association LES CHATS-PITRESDELAVI-STE à Marseille, il manque 122 euros !

133,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colis de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 102 euros !

716,86 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie, il manque 1678 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lune est réussie !

18,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Midinette est réussie !

152 766 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Colis, Amour, Frimousse et Capucine est réussie !

2,40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

2,42 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yani de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

2,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

2,44 boites offertes
146 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

7,40 boites offertes
224 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patachon de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 34 chiens de l'association Udruzenje za Zastitu Zivotinja à Valjevo en Serbie est réussie !

67,35 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

158 944 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

37,24 boites offertes
146 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

38,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

39,42 boites offertes
224 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patachon de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

79,90 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yani de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

120,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

84,48 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

176 418 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

40,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

45,33 boites offertes
146 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

78,69 boites offertes
224 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patachon de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

87,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yani de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

130,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

178,44 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4797 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 208 euros !

178 127 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson, il manque 73 euros !

43,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 177 euros !

45,42 boites offertes
146 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Catchou de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 180 euros !

78,76 boites offertes
224 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patachon de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 210 euros !

91,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yani de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 217 euros !

130,79 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 184 euros !

271,54 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4639 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gazelle est réussie !

31,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou est réussie !

155 574 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ming de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sweety, Catchou, Yani, Patachon et Sirène est réussie !

0,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

7,62 boites offertes
152 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

37,76 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saly de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

411,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4400 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

163 373 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ming de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

63,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

100,20 boites offertes
152 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

111,72 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saly de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

519,07 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4218 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

167 377 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ming de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

117,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

122,54 boites offertes
152 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

178,77 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saly de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

620,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4046 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 164 euros !

169 460 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ming de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson, il manque 79 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Stanley est réussie !

124,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 110 euros !

182,72 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saly de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 141 euros !

700,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3910 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lily est réussie !

23,87 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ming est réussie !

155 682 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maladou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Saly et Lady est réussie !

0,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

3,81 boites offertes
448 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aurelys de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

43,81 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 160 chiens de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc est réussie !

3,15 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,96 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

160 053 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maladou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

24,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aurelys de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

26,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scaramouche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

83,75 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

90,46 boites offertes
448 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

120,59 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

42,57 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

163 373 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maladou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson,

49,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scaramouche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

69,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aurelys de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

94,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

101,85 boites offertes
448 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

130,37 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

122,87 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 3769 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 202 euros !

164 688 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maladou de l'association Les Chats libres de Calvisson à Calvisson, il manque 82 euros !

57,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scaramouche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 165 euros !

78,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aurelys de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 147 euros !

104,38 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Swan de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 206 euros !

118,99 boites offertes
448 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doline de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet, il manque 274 euros !

141,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 175 euros !

211,43 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 3605 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Boby est réussie !

26,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Maladou est réussie !

15 426 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Aurelys, Doline, Scaramouche, Haribo et Swan est réussie !

1,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solero de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

7,25 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamichat de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

11,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sony de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

326,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 3393 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

20 004 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

35,64 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamichat de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

67,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solero de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

112,46 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sony de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

420,56 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 3218 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

22 936 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

43,16 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamichat de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

78,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solero de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

124,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sony de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

475,15 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 3117 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 201 euros !

24 132 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

47,33 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mamichat de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia, il manque 183 euros !

78,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solero de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 147 euros !

128,58 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sony de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 186 euros !
566,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux, il manque 2949 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour King est réussie !

53,96 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clyde de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

94 943 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mamiechat, Solero et Sony est réussie !

1,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitzou de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

1,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

3,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

4,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

6,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Croquette et Macadam à Bordeaux est réussie !

5,38 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

63,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clyde de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

98 284 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

23,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

25,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

44,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

49,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitzou de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

50,45 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

38,05 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clyde de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

101 774 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

42,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

51,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

67,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitzou de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

76,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

77,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

66,97 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc, il manque 3273 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clyde de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 161 euros !

103 740 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 123 euros !

49,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 172 euros !

55,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milka de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia, il manque 167 euros !

83,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mitzou de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet, il manque 144 euros !

84,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 143 euros !

95,95 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 213 euros !

203,05 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc, il manque 2858 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Clyde a échouée.....

34,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rouquin a échouée....

35 882 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Choco, Nounours, Samantha, Milka et Mitzou est réussie !

0,02 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

3,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arya de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

5,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gentil de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

13,39 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maïki de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

315,16 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc, il manque 2516 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

55 988 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

38,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gentil de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

53,86 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

71,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maïki de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

133,66 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arya de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

391,85 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc, il manque 2282 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

79 185 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

83,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gentil de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet,

86,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maïki de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia,

88,94 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

151,90 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arya de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

413,10 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc, il manque 2218 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 171 euros !

79 552 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 139 euros !

83,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gentil de l'association Au Rendez-vous des Animaux à St Jeannet, il manque 143 euros !

87,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maïki de l'association Le temps d'un ronron à Pia, il manque 220 euros !

98,61 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 135 euros !

*151,91 boites* offertes
*352 boites* nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arya de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 167 euros !

420,64 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc, il manque 2195 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nébus est réussie !

36,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Kitty est réussie !

34 160 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Arya a échouée...... Celles pour Lola, Gentil et Maïki sont réussies !

0,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

0,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Le Roux de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

0,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

0,47 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

0,52 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassi de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 70 chats des rues de l'association Ghita Muller El Jirari au Maroc est réussie !

3,24 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

39 020 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

27,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Le Roux de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

27,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

40,31 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

60,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassi de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

91,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

18,21 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

40 645 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

29,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Le Roux de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

52,38 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

52,99 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

72,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassi de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

91,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

34,50 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 3294 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

78,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ysatis de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 146 euros !

50 752 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 158 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mirabelle est réussie !

76,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Le Roux de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 149 euros !

79,61 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 162 euros !

111,52 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassi de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 200 euros !

114,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 118 euros !

120,76 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 3022 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ysatis est réussie !

39,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ama de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

La collecte de couvertures pour Roucky est réussie !

97 100 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cameron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chaussette, Selassi, Sibelle et Le Roux est réussie !

1,37 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

13,74 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

18,40 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

188,26 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 2810 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ama de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

117 152 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cameron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

54,18 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

89,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

104,02 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

260,63 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 2582 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ama de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

119 149 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cameron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

66,90 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

99,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

119,76 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

272,70 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 2544 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ama de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 182 euros !

125 042 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cameron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 109 euros !

77,08 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emma de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 166 euros !

115,38 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 197 euros !

131,01 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 91 euros !

303,72 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence, il manque 2446 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ama est réussie !

40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cameron est réussie !

48 920 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Titus, Hashtag et Emma est réussie !

0,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mao de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

0,29 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

3,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

5,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soho de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

13,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 65 chats des rues de l'association Le Chat Salonais à Salon-de-Provence est réussie !

4,57 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

51 516 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

23,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mao de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

27,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

34,03 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

53,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

70,84 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soho de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

19,15 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choco de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 169 euros !

59 436 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 152 euros !

51,93 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Timy de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 202 euros !

74,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 151 euros !

83,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mao de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 144 euros !

100,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 129 euros !

137,66 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soho de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 178 euros !

308,90 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3784 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Choco est réussie !

40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie !

56 625 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Albalys de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Soho, Moustache, Timy, Câline et Mao est réussie !

5,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

6,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sablé de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

6,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

428,29 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3557 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

60 371 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Albalys de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

48,31 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

48,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

148,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sablé de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

480,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3458 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

59,87 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néoquito de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 169 euros !

72 108 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Albalys de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 144 euros !

78,46 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 148 euros !

181,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 142 euros !

199,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sablé de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 47 euros !

744,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 2955 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Néoquito est réussie !

40,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Talisman de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

La collecte de couvertures pour Albalys est réussie !

68 477 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sablé, Damian et Bella est réussie !

0,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gloria de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

0,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

1 boite offerte
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calixte de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

1,02 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

8,22 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelby de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie est réussie !

3,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Talisman de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

73 943 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

39,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

51,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gloria de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

56,19 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

59,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calixte de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

68,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelby de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

74,09 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Talisman de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 177 euros !

77 912 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 140 euros !

69,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gloria de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 155 euros !

69,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calixte de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 155 euros !

71,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 153 euros !

104,15 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelby de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 206 euros !

143,63 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 173 euros !

186,72 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc, il manque 2908 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

73,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Talisman de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 152 euros !

78 861 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smoothie de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 139 euros !

70,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calixte de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 154 euros !

70,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gloria de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 154 euros !

71,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 153 euros !

110,41 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelby de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 201 euros !

143,69 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 173 euros !

237,13 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc, il manque 2759 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Talisman est réussie !

40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

La collecte de couvertures pour Smoothie est réussie !

76 136 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Calixte, Oslo, Gloria, Shelby et Peter est réussie !

5,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

16,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

277,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc, il manque 2632 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

79 729 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

41,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

71,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

115,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

338,20 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc, il manque 2446 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

87 920 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

82,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

84,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

153,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

367,36 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc, il manque 2357 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 184 euros !

89 749 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 132 euros !

87,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 141 euros !

98,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 131 euros !

153,39 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 165 euros !

390,77 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc, il manque 2286 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Réglisse a échoué.....

44,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie !

76 159 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spott de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Moon, Salem et Mimi est réussie !

0,42 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minet de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

0,43 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shine de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

0,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

0,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

0,46 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Finaud de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat Main tendue au Maroc a échoué....

2,06 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

78 409 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spott de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

6,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

8,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

13,11 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Finaud de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

42,25 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shine de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

60,83 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minet de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

29,37 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

66,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karthago de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 161 euros !

95 612 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spott de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 128 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Minet est réussie !

69,97 boites offertes
174 boites nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Finaud de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis, il manque 150 euros !

76,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gribouille de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 149 euros !

83,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 144 euros !
 
88,39 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shine de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 219 euros !

463,70 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 3489 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Karthago est réussie !

67,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flamme de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

La collecte de couvertures pour Spott est réussie !

92 323 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gribouille, Shine, Pépette et Finaud est réussie !

4,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safran de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

8,20 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

10,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybelle de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

522,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 3378 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flamme de l'association ALRDA à Treignac,

98 103 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

88,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybelle de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

103,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safran de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

112,90 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

671,88 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 3094 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flamme de l'association ALRDA à Treignac, il manque 150 euros !

105 094 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 122 euros !

107,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safran de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis, il manque 124 euros !

108,17 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybelle de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 203 euros !

154,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 165 euros !

707,65 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 3026 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Flamme est réussie !

27,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sam est réussie !

45 903 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Lili, Safran et Sybelle est réussie !

2,06 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les Bois,

2,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

5,46 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

5,67 boites offertes
384 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

13,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybelle de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chiens des rues de l'association BETA à Zaječar en Serbie est réussie !

7,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,38 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

60 520 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

27,60 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les Bois,

33,58 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

64,63 boites offertes
384 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

112,87 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybelle de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

132,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

91,39 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gitane de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

62 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

38,68 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

42,31 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les Bois,

102,25 boites offertes
384 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

138,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybelle de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

138,34 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch,

123,25 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3102 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gitane est réussie !

23,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

79 478 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 139 euros !

42,39 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 216 euros !

42,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les Bois, il manque 216 euros !

136,44 boites offertes
384 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 206 euros !

144,45 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 173 euros !

149,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sybelle de l'association Le Gang des Matous à Auch, il manque 169 euros !

223,84 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2795 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hermine est réussie !

76 926 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Minette, Pompon, Mimine, Sybelle et Bounty est réussie !

0,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjilou de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

0,77 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

4,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sumo de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

6,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

427,37 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2174 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

84 937 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

21,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

26,24 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

33,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sumo de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

45,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjilou de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

503,26 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 1943 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

104 641 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

38,15 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

39,56 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

65,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjilou de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

93,53 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sumo de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

547,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 1808 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlingot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 189 euros !

140 705 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 98 euros !

43,48 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 214 euros !

65,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Benjilou de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 159 euros !

109,11 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 120 euros !

153,89 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sumo de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis, il manque 165 euros !

644,63 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 1511 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Berlingot est réussie !

26,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Zélie est réussie !

79 132 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamond de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rocky, Sumo, Benjilou et Peggy est réussie !

1,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

2,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sephora de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

2,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunday de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

3,23 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

9,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

17,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

3,02 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le s60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Nour Raihani au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

82 818 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamond de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

14,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

14,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

23,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunday de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

39,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

44,29 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

50,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sephora de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

26,49 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Nour Raihani au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 191 euros !

99 676 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamond de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 126 euros !

45,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 175 euros !

58,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sephora de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 165 euros !

62,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 161 euros !

68,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sunday de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis, il manque 236 euros !

73,82 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 171 euros !

95,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misha de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 134 euros !

178,67 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Nour Raihani au Maroc, il manque 2933 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Maya est réussie !

27,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour R Bus de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Diamond est réussie !

128 561 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Chacun son chat à Gardanne,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sunday, Misha, Keiko, Léa et Sephora est réussie !

0,70 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sixtine de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

0,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

0,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

0,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

221,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Nour Raihani au Maroc, il manque 2802 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour R Bus de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

150 443 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Chacun son chat à Gardanne,

5,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

11,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

14,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

19,43 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sixtine de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

260,50 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Nour Raihani au Maroc, il manque 2683 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour R Bus de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 189 euros !

188 122 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Chacun son chat à Gardanne, il manque 67 euros !

63,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kitty de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 160 euros !

74,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 151 euros !

90,11 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sixtine de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis, il manque 218 euros !

107,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouchette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 124 euros !

384,61 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Nour Raihani au Maroc, il manque 2304 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour R Bus est réussie !

55,42 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hope est réussie !

99 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chacun son chat à Gardanne,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Minouchette, Plumeau, Sixtine et Kitty est réussie !

1,70 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

1,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

1,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignon de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

4,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

5,01 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

19,74 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Poitiers à Poitiers,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Nour Raihani au Maroc est réussie !

4,33 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 46 chiens dont s'occupe Helen Sakaridou en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

104 723 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chacun son chat à Gardanne,

19,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

19,69 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

19,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

26,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Poitiers à Poitiers,

55,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignon de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

61,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

32,03 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 46 chiens dont s'occupe Helen Sakaridou en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

106 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chacun son chat à Gardanne,

21,90 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

27,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

31,97 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

55,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignon de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

71,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

75,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Poitiers à Poitiers,

71 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 46 chiens dont s'occupe Helen Sakaridou en Grèce, il manque 4387 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,19 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Burlat de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 114 euros !

67,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zaza de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 160 euros !

109 102 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Chacun son chat à Gardanne, il manque 119 euros !

29,10 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 189 euros !

32,33 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobine de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 230 euros !

33,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 185 euros !

59,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignon de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 164 euros !

74,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 151 euros !

109,95 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hermine de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre de Poitiers à Poitiers, il manque 119 euros !

336,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 46 chiens dont s'occupe Helen Sakaridou en Grèce, il manque 3830 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Burlat et Zaza est réussie !

34,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

34,41 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Happy est réussie !

12 091 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sterenza de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mignon, Zezette, Bobine, Oscar et Sirène est réussie !

1,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poilu de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

2,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

7,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phil de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

7,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

446,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 46 chiens dont s'occupe Helen Sakaridou en Grèce, il manque 3599 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,21 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiwi de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

38,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

34 356 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sterenza de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

21,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

21,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

31,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poilu de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

62,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Phil de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

514,83 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 46 chiens dont s'occupe Helen Sakaridou en Grèce, il manque 3455 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Titine et Kiwi est réussie !

38,04 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abricot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

38,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emeraude de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sterenza est réussie !

162 417 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mickey, Poilu, Phil et Ron est réussie !

0,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

0,36 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

0,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexis de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

0,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

0,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotin de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

0,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selena de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

0,39 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marley de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 46 chiens dont s'occupe Helen Sakaridou en Grèce a échoué......

2,50 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,47 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abricot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

56,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emeraude de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

167 615 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

16,73 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanelde l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

18,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

21,88 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marley de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

22,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotin de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

23,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

51,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexis de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

59,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selena de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

60,28 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,95 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abricot de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 113 euros !

64,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emeraude de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux, il manque 163 euros !

201 813 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 57 euros !

21 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chanel de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers, il manque 247 euros !

21,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 196 euros !

26,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotin de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 191 euros !

34,11 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marley de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 154 euros !

51,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexis de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 170 euros !

59,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selena de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 163 euros !

106,02 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 205 euros !

184,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 2868 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Abricot et Emeraude est réussie !

38,07 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quetch de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

71,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Roucky est réussie !

109 713 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludwig de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chanel, Selena et Marley a échouée..... Celle pour Fripouille et Carotin est réussie !

1,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

1,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hitachi de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

1,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

1,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madneff de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

8,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

251,85 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heurs restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 2651 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,77 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quetch de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

93,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

114 252 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludwig de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

24,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hitachi de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

31,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madneff de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

48,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

53,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

60,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

314,43 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 2450 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,73 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quetch de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 110 euros !

101,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux, il manque 119 euros !

118 401 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ludwig de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 113 euros !

45,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madneff de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 175 euros !

64,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 159 euros !

71,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hitachi de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers, il manque 154 euros !

72,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 153 euros !

74,08 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 151 euros !

360,64 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 2302 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Quetch et Fleur est réussie !

15,96 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

38,14 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ludwig est réussie !

98 527 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonidas de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Shadow, Hitachi, Spirou, Madneff et Chloé est réussie !

0,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mya de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

0,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsès de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

0,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Poils de Tendresse à SAINT-ETIENNE-DE-TINEE,

0,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

0,25 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeffry de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 100 chats des rues de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE est réussie !

22,58 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,53 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

38,30 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

101 060 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonidas de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

9,72 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeffry de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

23,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsèsde l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers,

24,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

25,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mya de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

29,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Poils de Tendresse à SAINT-ETIENNE-DE-TINEE,

63,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,93 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gus de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 135 euros !

38,85 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prune de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 113 euros !

121 636 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léonidas de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 111 euros !

52,31 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeffry de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 134 euros !

92,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mya de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 136 euros !

105,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 125 euros !

113,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsès de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Libre à Poitiers, il manque 119 euros !

142,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garfield de l'association Poils de Tendresse à SAINT-ETIENNE-DE-TINEE, il manque 95 euros !

1 189,25 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3520 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Prune et Gus est réussie !

27,88 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

38,08 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Léonidas est réussie !

43 532 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

102 916 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Garfield, Mya, Chloé, Jeffry et Ramsès est réussie !

5,36 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

6,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbara de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

12,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

18,42 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Surprise de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

36,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Turquoise de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

1 350,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3285 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,03 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h26 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cerise de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 105 euros !

49,83 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 121 euros !

161 441 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 84 euros !

171 970 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pietra de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 77 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Turquoise est réussie !

78,85 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
1h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 103 euros !

92,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h20 restants pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 136 euros !

96,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Barbara de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 133 euros !

148,10 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
1h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Surprise de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 143 euros !

1 886,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2522 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cerise et Bambi est réussie !

16,46 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchoupi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mirabelle et Pietra est réussie !

51 426 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, 

139 333 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Surprise, Barbara, Minette et Minette est réussie !

0,76 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

0,77 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

0,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

0,79 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bartès de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 90 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie est réussie !

7,74 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,46 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchoupi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

56 116 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

179 393 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

15,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petula de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteul,

15,17 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bartès de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

15,43 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Les Sabos dans le Potager à Miradoux,

19,78 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

56,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

90,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,92 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchoupi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

58 877 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

184 531 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

24,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petula de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

29,29 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

34,59 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager à Miradoux,

43,12 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bartès de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

73,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

247,82 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2979 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,46 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchoupi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 122 euros !

60 190 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 152 euros !

189 440 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nemo de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée, il manque 66 euros !

27,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petula de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 190 euros !

36,42 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romi de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager à Miradoux, il manque 149 euros !

36,47 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 224 euros !

43,14 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bartès de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 144 euros !

83,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 144 euros !

724,78 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2168 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tchoupi a échouée.....

16,81 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébère de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nemo et Neige est réussie !

65 219 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

98 478 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smocky de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Molly a échouée..... Celle pour Tigrou, Romi, Petula et Bartès est réussie !

0,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

0,47 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

4,83 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchika de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager à Miradoux,

7,57 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

823,87 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2000 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,49 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébère de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

82 268 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO,

103 494 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smocky de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

9,72 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchika de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager à Miradoux,

10,81 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

36,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

47,73 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

935,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 1811 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,08 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébère de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 141 euros !

160 019 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Smocky de l'association La Vallée des Chats à Beaufort-en-Vallée,

196 804 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colombo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO, il manque 61 euros !

69,41 boites offertes
168 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 114 euros !

72,77 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tchika de l'association Les Sabots dans le Potager à Miradoux, il manque 85 euros !

111,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 121 euros !

172,64 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 123 euros !

1 205,09 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 1352 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bébère est réussie !

17,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Colombo et Smocky est réussie !

72 748 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flanelle de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gustave, Tchika, Sophie et Tigrou est réussie !

0,79 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

0,80 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse à SAINT-ETIENNE-DE-TINEE,

0,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

0,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 179 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

9,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,15 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

47,63 kg  de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anna Kicha de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

85 868 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flanelle de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

36,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

38,84 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse à SAINT-ETIENNE-DE-TINEE,

71,90 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

76,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

84,75 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
7 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

301,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3797 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 198 euros !

47,71 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Anna Kicha de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 123 euros !

86 930 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flanelle de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 134 euros !

49,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 172 euros !

47,54 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires 
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Etoile de l'association Poils de Tendresse à SAINT-ETIENNE-DE-TINEE, il manque 129 euros !

82,88 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoé de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 224 euros !

88,41 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 219 euros !

90,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agathe de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 138 euros !

387,35 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3635 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Peggy et Anna Kicha est réussie !

27,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babe de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

38,15 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Flanelle est réussie !

84 766 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zoé, Etoile, Sirius, Saphir et Agathe est réussie !

0,69 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

4,20 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

7,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soussi de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

191,93 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse,

583,80 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3261 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,44 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

59,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babe de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

90 268 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

24,45 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

31,76 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

55,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

59,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soussi de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

196,59 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2311 euros !

693,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 3053 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,90 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

60,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

92 808 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

35,13 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

51,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

59,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soussi de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

61,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

196,70 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2311 euros !

791,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 2866 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,63 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 128 euros !

69,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Babe de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 157 euros !

125 607 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 108 euros !

39,24 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coquin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 220 euros !

59,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ambre de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 243 euros !

63,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soussi de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 160 euros !

65,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boule de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 159 euros !

196,79 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2311 euros !

1 000,53 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie, il manque 2469 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Babe a échoué.... Celle pour Tagada est réussie !

28,52 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

34,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ptitâne de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sherlock a échoué....

99 059 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senchi de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Coquin et Soussi a échoué.... Celle pour Boule et Ambre est réussie !

207,53 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2279 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 350 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ à Draevac en Serbie est réussie !

12,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,10 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

71,87 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ptitâne de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

112 998 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senchi de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

319 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 1946 euros !

104,72 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,96 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hercule de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il  manque 137 euros !

72,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ptitâne de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 153 euros !

116 116 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senchi de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 115 euros !

409,73 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 1676 euros !

287,98 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3428 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hercule et Ptitâne est réussie !

41,21 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pascal de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Senchi est réussie !

119 458 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Ronron à Reims,

La collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse est réussie !

2,61 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

2,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

4,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

11,49 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

430,93 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3128 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,22 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pascal de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

124 888 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Ronron à Reims,

17,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

40,43 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

42,93 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

91,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noé de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

507,37 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2967 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,34 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pascal de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 122 euros !

138 975 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Doudoune de l'association Ronron à Reims, il manque 99 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Noé est réussie !

55,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 167 euros !

89,34 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 165 euros !

140,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 176 euros !

870,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 105 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2204 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pascal est réussie !

6,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélèze de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

36,94 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, 

La collecte de couvertures pour Doudoune est réussie !

142 681 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shisui de l'association Ronron à Reims,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Katie, Hope et Rocky est réussie !

0,28 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

0,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koopa de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

0,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouloud de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

0,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

0,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

3,83 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black&White de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 105 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

24,68 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélèze de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

37,19 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

152 267 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shisui de l'association Ronron à Reims,

12,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

13,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

21,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koopa de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

26,12 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

35,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black&White de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

70,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouloud de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

69,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélèze de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 208 euros !

45,81 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 126 euros !

173 545 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shisui de l'association Ronron à Reims, il manque 76 euros !

31,55 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 232 euros !

35,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koopa de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 184 euros !

37,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 182 euros !

54,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 168 euros !

55,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black&White de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 246 euros !

74,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouloud de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 151 euros !

383,54 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4448 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mélèze a échouée..... Celle pour Bianca est réussie !

17,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

32,80 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernard de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Shisui est réussie !

174 352 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Hadès et Lola a échouée..... Celle pour Mouloud, Koopa et Minette est réussie !

0,49 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

0,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

0,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saint Jean de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

456,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4325 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,01 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernard de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

40,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

209 834 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

22,11 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

23,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

43,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saint Jean de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

512,82 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4229 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,38 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bernard de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 130 euros !

69,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opale de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 157 euros !

252 534 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 24 euros !

85,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h07 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saint Jean de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 142 euros !

89,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h06 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 139 euros !

91,42 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h05 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 217 euros !

1 022,85 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h04 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 3362 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Opale et Bernard est réussie !

36,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

La collecte de couvertures pour Samantha est réussie !

230 636 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solero de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cookie, King et Saint Jean est réussie !

3,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

3,35 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Helso de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

3,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boris de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

3,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

4,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc est réussie !

13,63 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Удружење за заштиту à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

242 051 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solero de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

27,78 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Helso de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

30,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

32,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boris de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

63,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil,

123,39 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

37,37 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Удружење за заштиту à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

138,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h50 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Esperado de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 74 euros !

252 366 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h49 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solero de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 24 euros !

39,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h48 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boris de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 180 euros !

46,23 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
2h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Helso de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 228 euros !

56,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 166 euros !

74,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h45 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonin de l'association Chats Heureux à Breteuil, il manque 151 euros !

139,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Romy de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 177 euros !

281,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Удружење за заштиту à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3835 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Esperado est réussie !

47,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quismie de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

La collecte de couvertures pour Solero est réussie !

47 863 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minet de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Minnie, Romy, Helso, Boris et Tonin est réussie !

8,04 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gasper de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

19,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

23,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

380,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Удружење за заштиту à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3647 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quismie de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 149 euros !

96 342 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minet de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 128 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pompon est réussie !

115,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 117 euros !

222,28 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gasper de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 82 euros !

697,21 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h12 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Удружење за заштиту à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3046 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Quismie est réussie !

47,73 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minet est réussie !

15 031 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gasper et Elsa est réussie !

0,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association EPA à Marcheville,

0,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir 33 à les eglisottes et chalaures,

0,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Râleur de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

0,94 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubulle de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

31,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

La collecte de croquettes pour la centaine de chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Удружење за заштиту à Negotin en Serbie est réussie !

2,32 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

44 939 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

27,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Râleur de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

30,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir 33 à les eglisottes et chalaures,

33,66 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubulle de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

46,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

76,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association EPA à Marcheville,

107,10 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

96,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gamin de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 125 euros !

48 025 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moon de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 160 euros !

28,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Râleur de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

38,04 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubulle de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 235 euros !

38,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir 33 à les eglisottes et chalaures, il manque 181 euros !

52,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 170 euros !

94,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ronron de l'association EPA à Marcheville, il manque 135 euros !

378,54 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4457 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gamin est réussie !

26,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

La collecte de couvertures pour Moon est réussie !

32 143 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bubulle a échouée..... Celle pour Gustave, Chipie, Râleur et Ronron est réussie !

15,56 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association EPA à Marcheville,

23 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

37,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

623,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4041 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

37 744 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

86,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

94,16 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association EPA à Marcheville,

123,32 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

794,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3751 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutine de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 193 euros !

45 770 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hashtag de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 162 euros !

87,38 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 220 euros !

103,98 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour O'Malley de l'association EPA à Marcheville, il manque 180 euros !

133,17 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 156 euros !

1 035,99 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3339 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lutine a échouée.....

33,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hashtag est réussie !

46 544 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cara de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Paillette, Java et O'Malley est réussie !

13,82 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tsunabe de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

18,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

19,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

53,73 boites offertes
416 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

4,84 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chats des rues de l'association Chats en Liberté à Tuchan,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

53 756 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cara de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

30,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

53,19 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tsunabe de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

110,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

118,34 boites offertes
416 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

30,99 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chats des rues de l'association Chats en Liberté à Tuchan,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 172 euros !

66 845 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cara de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 147 euros !

56,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 166 euros !

93,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tsunabe de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 215 euros !

123,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 110 euros !

206,53 boites offertes
416 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 174 euros !

166,48 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chats des rues de l'association Chats en Liberté à Tuchan, il manque 2924 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Happy est réussie !

38,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cara est réussie !

66 383 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tsunabe, Bambou, Cacahuète et Saphir est réussie !

10,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

13,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

16,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsès de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

21,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

276,20 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chats des rues de l'association Chats en Liberté à Tuchan, il manque 2573 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval,

70 608 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

46,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

54,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsès de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

59,15 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

89,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

307,15 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chats des rues de l'association Chats en Liberté à Tuchan, il manque 2474 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nymphéa de l'association Happy Horse Day à Brémontier-Merval, il manque 167 euros !

104 542 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h13 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Haribo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 122 euros !

78,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h11 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsès de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 148 euros !

82,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h10 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 145 euros !

170,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagheera de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures, il manque 71 euros !

263,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h09 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 74 euros !

421,13 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h08 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la centaine de chats des rues de l'association Chats en Liberté à Tuchan, il manque 2109 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nymphéa est réussie !

19,68 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mout'mout' de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Haribo est réussie !

99 704 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calico de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Salsa, Bagherra, Ramsès et Titi est réussie !

3,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasuke de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

4,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

16,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

16,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aslan de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

69,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negro de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

La collecte de croquettes pour la centaine de chats des rues de l'association Chats en Liberté à Tuchan est réussie !

15,10 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,75 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mout'mout' de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

118 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calico de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

36,30 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasuke de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX,

42,43 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aslan de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

48,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

67,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan,

88,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negro de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

194,07 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,45 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mout'mout' de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 101 euros !

158 649 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calico de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 86 euros !

81,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sasuke de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES CEDEX, il manque 225 euros !

83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Chapatounes à Mielan, il manque 144 euros !

87,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 140 euros !

91,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aslan de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 217 euros !

106,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Negro de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures, il manque 125 euros !

492,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 5013 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mout'mout' est réussie !

18,10 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Calico est réussie !

116 260 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Aslan, Mickey, Sasuke, Negro et Pearl est réussie !

2,98 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hina de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

2,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

2,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

16,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE,

608,52 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 4771 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,46 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

123 144 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

35,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

38,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

42,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE,

54,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hina de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

690,82 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 4598 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,93 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 116 euros !

137 737 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pupuce de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 100 euros !

82,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
*5 heures* restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures, il manque 145 euros !

86,89 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE, il manque 221 euros !

101,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hina de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 208 euros !

111,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 121 euros !

851,55 kg de croquettes offertes
2 880 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 4260 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Obama est réussie !

98,35 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volvic de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pupuce a échouée.....

142 167 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussaillon de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Néo et Hina a échouée.... Celle pour Galette et Maya est réussie !

9,93 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sydney de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE,

11,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gilbert de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

245,47 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 250 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine a échouée.....

1,78 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les dizaines de chiens des rues dont s'occupe Viktor MAZNEV en Macédoine du Nord,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,31 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volvic de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

146 686 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussaillon de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

17,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

29,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gilbert de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures,

35,45 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sixtine de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

39,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sydney de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE,

281,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

44,76 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les dizaines de chiens des rues dont s'occupe Viktor MAZNEV en Macédoine du Nord,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

117,69 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volvic de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 9 euros !

151 884 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moussaillon de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 91 euros !

37,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 182 euros !

47,02 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sydney de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE, il manque 254 euros !

71,75 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sixtine de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 233 euros !

139,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gilbert de l'association Un Ronron d'Espoir à les eglisottes et chalaures, il manque 97 euros !

282,15 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 58 euros !

501,88 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les dizaines de chiens des rues dont s'occupe Viktor MAZNEV en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 2467 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Volvic est réussie !

31,84 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alpine de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Moussaillon est réussie !

138 050 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Filou, Gilbert, Réglisse, Sydney et Sixtine est réussie !

0,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

11,08 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

16,36 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toto de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE,

31,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spyke de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

658,49 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les dizaines de chiens des rues dont s'occupe Viktor MAZNEV en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 2169 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,43 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alpine de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

143 987 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

77,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toto de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE,

92,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

105,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

118,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spyke de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

917,29 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les dizaines de chiens des rues dont s'occupe Viktor MAZNEV en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 1678 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,19 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alpine de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 101 euros !

151 628 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Believe de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 91 euros !

109,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 122 euros !

115,73 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toto de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE, il manque 197 euros !

120,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 113 euros !

128,08 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spyke de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 186 euros !

986,75 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les dizaines de chiens des rues dont s'occupe Viktor MAZNEV en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 1546 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Alpine est réussie !

23,76 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Believe est réussie !

22 111 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scaramouche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Princesse, Ariel, Spyke et Toto est réussie !

1,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buzz de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

1,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isia de l'association Les Chats Libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

1,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

1,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

11,84 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

34,31 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sony de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE, 

La collecte de croquettes pour les dizaines de chiens des rues dont s'occupe Viktor MAZNEV en Macédoine du Nord est réussie !

25,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 312 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

25,95 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

57 288 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scaramouche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

22,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isia de l'association Les Chats Libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

31,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

40,69 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

40,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

48,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buzz de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

66,99 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sony de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE,

82,05 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 312 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 128 euros !

61 648 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scaramouche de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 151 euros !

33,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isia de l'association Les Chats Libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 185 euros !

55,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 247 euros !

56,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 166 euros !

59,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Buzz de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 164 euros !

67,34 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 237 euros !

77,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sony de l'association EPA à MARCHEVILLE, il manque 228 euros !

508,84 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 312 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3638 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Réglisse est réussie !

23,65 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nezpelé de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Scaramouche est réussie !

34 925 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Le Roux de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chamallow, Nolan et Tango a échouée.... Celle pour Isia et Buzz est réussie !

23,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angel de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

39,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zumba de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

41,98 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

725,76 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 312 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3321 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,77 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nezpelé de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

45 474 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Le Roux de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

45,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angel de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

85,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zumba de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

108,40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

834,61 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 312 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3162 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,21 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h28 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nezpelé de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 109 euros !

103 176 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Le Roux de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 123 euros !

125,84 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zumba de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 188 euros !

125,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angel de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 108 euros !

141,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 175 euros !

1 312,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 312 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2464 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nezpelé est réussie !

23,97 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oreo de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Le Roux est réussie !

52 945 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Angel, Zumba et Sia est réussie !

0,33 boites offertes
164 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

3,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cooper de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

19,91 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

28,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounette de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

46,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 312 chiens de l'association Pentru Protectia Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

60,78 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,26 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oreo de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

57 978 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

29,52 boites offertes
164 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,


47,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounette de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

64,93 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cooper de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

75,94 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

289,15 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,81 kg de granulés offerts
125 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oreo de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 107 euros !

71 996 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nounours de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 144 euros !

34,50 boites offertes
164 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kinder de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac, il manque 187 euros !

63,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Betty Boop de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 160 euros !

68,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounette de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 156 euros !

115,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Crevette de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 197 euros !

120,90 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cooper de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 192 euros !

677,32 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3099 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Oreo est réussie !

33,37 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

La collecte de couvertures pour Nounours est réussie !

68 195 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cooper, Crevette, Pitchounette, Betty Boop et Kinder est réussie !

13,92 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joyce de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

16,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chachou de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

16,46 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiro de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

963,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2612 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,83 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

75 250 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

20,51 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joyce de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

35,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chachou de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

80,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiro de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

1 047,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2470 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,80 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flocon de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 115 euros !

174 863 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 75 euros !

65,98 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joyce de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac, il manque 97 euros !

121,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chachou de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 112 euros !

148,25 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chiro de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 170 euros !

1 402,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 1866 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Flocon est réussie !

29,20 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orageux de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, 

La collecte de couvertures pour Lili est réussie !

84 934 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Joyce, Chachou et Chiro est réussie !

12,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jojo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

22,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

24,34 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mani de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

44,14 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

65,91 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vaniente de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

18,62 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens grecs de Kelly Stefanidou en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,94 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orageux de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

92 031 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

35,79 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mani de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

69,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

74,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jojo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

86,54 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vaniente de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

108,55 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Goliath de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

93,48 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens grecs de Kelly Stefanidou en Grèce,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

78,35 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h27 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orageux de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 86 euros !

104 455 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h25 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 122 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Goliath est réussie !

90,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h24 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 138 euros !

98,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h23 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mani de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 211 euros !

98,63 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h22 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jojo de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 211 euros !

110,87 boites offertes
288 boites nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vaniente de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 148 euros !

471,14 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens grecs de Kelly Stefanidou en Grèce, il manque 3547 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Orageux est réussie !

33,05 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuage de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, 

La collecte de couvertures pour Salem est réussie !

110 711 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mani, Vaniente, Tigrou et Jojo est réussie !

10,33 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamond de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

12,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sakura de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

55,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

582,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens grecs de Kelly Stefanidou en Grèce, il manque 3313 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,49 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuage de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

118 197 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

24,05 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamond de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

25,59 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sakura de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

84,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

638,85 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens grecs de Kelly Stefanidou en Grèce, il manque 3195 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,79 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h21 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuage de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 110 euros !

175 284 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h20 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 75 euros !

65,86 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Diamond de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac, il manque 97 euros !

121,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
2h18 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Coeur de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 113 euros !

131,86 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sakura de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 183 euros !

912,45 kg de croquettes offertes
2 160 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens grecs de Kelly Stefanidou en Grèce, il manque 2620 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nuage est réussie !

40,82 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dudune de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Peter est réussie !

142 027 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sakura, Petit Coeur et Diamond est réussie !

5,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pruneau de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

5,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

5,30 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baby de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

5,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

60,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flow de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 50 chiens grecs de Kelly Stefanidou en Grèce est réussie !

3,04 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

45,40 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dudune de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

157 830 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

17,65 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baby de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

21,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pruneau de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

25,95 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

66,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

90,63 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flow de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

55,17 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47.41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dudune de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 168 euros !

169.254 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 79 euros !

21.50 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Baby de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac, il manque 176 euros !

48.35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pruneau de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 173 euros !

69,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 155 euros !

82.40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jade de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 224 euros !

101,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flow de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 208 euros !

215.88 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2819 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Dudune est réussie !

37,50 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin-up de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Damian est réussie !

188 378 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassi de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pruneau a échouée..... Celle pour Jade, Flow, Stanley et Baby est réussie !

6,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

6,95 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

15,39 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jingle de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

29,68 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jill de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

309,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2534 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,27 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin-up de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

219 404 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassi de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

27,96 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jingle de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

33,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

133,60 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jill de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

135 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

398,85 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2261 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pin-up de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 148 euros !

244 216 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassi de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 29 euros !

53,17 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jingle de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac, il manque 119 euros !

72,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 152 euros !

163,96 boites offertes
320 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jill de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 130 euros !

169,25 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 152 euros !

509,36 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 1924 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pin-up a échouée....

37,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bruce de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Selassi est réussie !

20 865 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Savannah, Jingle, Grizette et Jill est réussie !

8,56 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ridley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

8,56 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mano de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

8,56 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

10,19 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yuki de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association ADAN Essaouira à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc est réussie !

39,75 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots des rues dont s'occupe Iulian GRAMADA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

42,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bruce de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

53 702 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

22,40 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

23,08 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yuki de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH,

57,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mano de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

59,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ridley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

78,88 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jay de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

88,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots des rues dont s'occupe Iulian GRAMADA en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,95 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bruce de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 167 euros !

77 234 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sibelle de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 141 euros !

43,92 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yuki de l'association A.V.R.A.H. à NEFIACH, il manque 157 euros !

54,10 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac, il manque 118 euros !

89,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jay de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 138 euros !

109,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ridley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 201 euros !

127,95 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mano de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 186 euros !

330,46 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots des rues dont s'occupe Iulian GRAMADA en Roumanie, il manque 3777 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bruce est réussie !

37,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, 

La collecte de couvertures pour Sibelle est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Jay, Yuki, Cristal, Ridley et Mano est réussie !

16,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mana de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

19,58 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fiona de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

35,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shanti de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

453,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots des rues dont s'occupe Iulian GRAMADA en Roumanie, il manque 3462 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,67 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

10 321 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mao de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans,

51,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shanti de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

53,98 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mana de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

74,38 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fiona de l'association La Confrérie Des Ti'Vieux à Peyrat-de-Bellac,

514,92 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots des rues dont s'occupe Iulian GRAMADA en Roumanie, il manque 3303 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
2h19 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 148 euros !

79 179 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2h17 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mao de l'association Les Chats du Pays d'Ornans à Ornans, il manque 139 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Fiona est réussie !

149,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h16 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mana de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 169 euros !

177,59 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
2h15 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shanti de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 145 euros !

794,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2h14 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiots des rues dont s'occupe Iulian GRAMADA en Roumanie, il manque 2584 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Violette est réussie !

27,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panique de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mao est réussie !

10 405 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2  de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mana et Shanti est réussie !

14,51 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

14,52 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Migos de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

37,37 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Croquet de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiots des rues dont s'occupe Iulian GRAMADA en Roumanie est réussie !

1,65 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à ROBION,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panique de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

32 725 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

12,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

12,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

16,87 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Migos de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

39,39 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Croquet de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

39,58 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

354,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à ROBION,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panique de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget, il manque 184 euros !

49 481 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Keiko de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 159 euros !

40,69 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Migos de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 172 euros !

42,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fripouille de l'association Les chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 178 euros !

69,05 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Croquet de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 91 euros !

85,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 222 euros !

92,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 136 euros !

966,42 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à ROBION, il manque 2970 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Panique est réussie !

43,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

La collecte de couvertures pour Keiko est réussie !

71 597 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Fripouille, Croquet, Migos, Roucky et Mowgli est réussie !

9,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

14,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luigi de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

20,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, 

54,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merens de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

1 226,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à ROBION, il manque 2589 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

47,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

87 924 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

21,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luigi de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

24,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

62,95 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noisette de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

81,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merens de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

1 311,42 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à ROBION, il manque 2466 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,60 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget, il manque 156 euros !

138 498 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h43 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 100 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Noisette est réussie !

77,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Luigi de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 149 euros !

81,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orphée de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 145 euros !

128,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merens de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 106 euros !

1 676,93 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à ROBION, il manque 1932 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Panda est réussie !

45,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oslo est réussie !

11 106 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Merens, Luigi et Orphée est réussie !

11,98 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abracadabra de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

14,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 400 chiens de l'association Remember Me à ROBION est réussie !

2,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

51,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

30 198 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

12,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

12,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abracadabra de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

13,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

19,67 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

30,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

121,89 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

79,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget, il manque 145 euros !

64 246 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plumeau de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 149 euros !

31,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bianca de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 187 euros !

48,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 173 euros !

49,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 172 euros !

55,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abracadabra de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 167 euros !

61,33 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tina de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 126 euros !

499,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 2851 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Chloé est réussie !

59,61 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kalima de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

La collecte de couvertures pour Plumeau a échouée......

8 242 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Choupette et Abracadabra a échouée..... Celle pour Bianca, Bibou et Tina est réussie !

15,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou Minou de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère,

18,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Greti de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

18,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

602,65 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 2655 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

113,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kalima de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget, il manque 104 euros !

92 475 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 130 euros !

70,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 154 euros !

73,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou Minou de l'association Chats Cerbériens à Cerbère, il manque 152 euros !

74,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Greti de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 151 euros !

840,41 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 126 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 2204 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kalima est réussie !

79,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Honey de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sirène est réussie !

4 024 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zazou, Minou minou et Greti est réussie !

5,80 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

7,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black II de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

8,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

13,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

30,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kota de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

32,09 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vénus de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 126 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie est réussie !

5,85 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Honey de l'association Libre en Barguillere à Serre Sur Arget,

19 146 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

14,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black II de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

14,84 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

25,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

34,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kota de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

38,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vénus de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

38,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

38,21 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Honey est réussie !

8,54 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Jessie de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

53 351 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ron de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 156 euros !

44,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Black II de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 176 euros !

45,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 175 euros !

45,67 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin, il manque 211 euros !

63,88 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eden de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 122 euros !

69,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kota de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 156 euros !

73,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vénus de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 152 euros !

225,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3560 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,30 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessie de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ron est réussie !

2 802 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selena de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Black II, Lilou, Vénus, Mimi et Kota est réussie !

8,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiri de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

8,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Herminette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

16,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

19,65 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ozana de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

349,05 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3300 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessie de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

23 662 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selena de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

17,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

24,41 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ozana de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

30,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiri de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

71,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Herminette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

448,66 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3090 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jessie de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 141 euros !

81 563 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selena de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 138 euros !

57,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ozana de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 133 euros !

83,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiri de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 144 euros !

110,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Herminette de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 121 euros !

143,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Céleste de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin, il manque 94 euros !

703,77 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 170 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 2555 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jessie est réussie !

23,46 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Appoline de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Selena est réussie !

3 474 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Céleste, Ozana, Herminette et Kiri est réussie !

3,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bohème de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

5,69 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

12,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

16,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Acheptsoup de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

62,95 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Muguette de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 170 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine est réussie !

19,33 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Appoline de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

70 300 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

33,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bohème de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

33,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Acheptsoup de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône,

40,05 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

62,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

115,64 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Muguette de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

141,96 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Appoline de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 196 euros !

93 459 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spirou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 130 euros !

37,98 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Acheptsoup de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port Saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 181 euros !

48,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bohème de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin, il manque 173 euros !

54,78 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abby de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 138 euros !

72,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mémère de l'association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 153 euros !

115,74 boites offertes
120 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Muguette de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 8 euros !

316,60 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3368 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Appoline est réussie !

43,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Spirou est réussie !

18 784 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Muguette, Abby, Mémère, Acheptsoup et Bohème est réussie !

4,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koda de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

16,38 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

22,56 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calypso de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

421,67 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3147 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

35 489 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

50,84 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

58,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koda de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

59,94 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calypso de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

501,47 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 2979 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louis de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 178 euros !

103 593 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 123 euros !

77,58 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin, il manque 228 euros !

90,61 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Calypso de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 74 euros !

102,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Koda de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 128 euros !

739,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 78 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 2481 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Louis est réussie !

6,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chloé est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture Calypso, Koda et Jazz est réussie !

0,13 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

6,67 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

6,69 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

7,77 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 78 chiens de Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine est réussie !

36,23 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,19 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

52 766 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

30,31 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

38,98 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

40,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

46,16 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

109,37 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

318,91 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,24 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

63 005 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

33,27 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

41,67 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

44,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

46,21 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

116,44 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
6 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

389,09 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leo de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 177 euros !

66 689 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 148 euros !

33,32 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 176 euros !

41,82 boites offertes
198 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gucci de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 211 euros !

44,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 176 euros !

46,23 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 187 euros !

116,50 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin, il manque 109 euros !

428,88 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Leo est réussie !

16,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rocky est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Cacahuète, Lily, Hadès, Paulo et Gucci est réussie !

15,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soja de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

21,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

83,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

494,09 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie, il manque 3357 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

15 173 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

15,70 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

44,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soja de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

80,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

100,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

651,13 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie, il manque 2953 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,29 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bounty de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 184 euros !

80 100 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mickey de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 139 euros !

74,46 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soja de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 151 euros !

134,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin, il manque 102 euros !

151,88 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fleur de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 87 euros !

153,64 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 165 euros !

1 252,90 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie, il manque 1407 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bounty est réussie !

18,91 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zero de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mickey est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blacky, Soja, Duchesse et Fleur est réussie !

14,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Lu de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

14,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kate de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

18,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gogo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 120 chiots de l'association Save A Life en Roumanie est réussie !

55,04 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,06 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zero de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

25 063 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois,

15,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kate de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

15,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Lu de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin,

16,22 boites offertes
164 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouki de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

19,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gogo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

19,72 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuptiale de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

220,32 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,39 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zero de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 189 euros !

50 889 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Paroles de Chats à Coussay les bois, il manque 158 euros !

31,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gogo de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 187 euros !

38,03 boites offertes
164 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zouki de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 171 euros !

46,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kate de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 174 euros !

72,14 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuptiale de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 233 euros !

75,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit Lu de l'association ACLEC à Cherbourg en Cotentin, il manque 150 euros !

380,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 4241 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Zero est réussie !

25,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galak de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie !

1 349 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Zouki, Nuptiale, Kate, P'tit Lu et Gogo est réussie !

0,53 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cidji de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

11,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaara de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

14,94 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

17,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

720,02 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3528 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,26 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galak de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

9 841 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

19,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaara de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

26,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

38,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

47,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cidji de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

852,34 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3251 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

52,21 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galak de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

22 733 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

38,84 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

55,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

72,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaara de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

124,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cidji de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

983,07 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 2976 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,10 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galak de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 160 euros !

27 618 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léa de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 174 euros !

39,50 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 220 euros !

56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 166 euros !

78,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaara de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 148 euros !

124,22 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cidji de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 190 euros !

1 244,53 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 2427 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Galak a échouée....

37,97 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cappuccino de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Léa est réussie !

52 061 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madneff de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sally, Gaara et Cidji a échouée..... Celle pour Mimine est réussie !

14,96 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoun de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

15,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

18,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pékin de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 150 chiens de l'association UZZ "Sretna apa en Bosnie & Herzégovine est réussie !

15,05 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats de l'association Marlis à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,43 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cappuccino de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

105 024 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madneff de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

24,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

41,31 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

60,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pékin de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

79,99 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoun de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

111,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

54,96 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats de l'association Marlis à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cappuccino de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

110 358 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madneff de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR,

26,24 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

41,63 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

60,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pékin de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

80,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoun de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

115,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

60,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats de l'association Marlis à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,76 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cappuccino de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique, il manque 163 euros !

131 905 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Madneff de l'association Amicale Chats à THUIR, il manque 104 euros !

41,02 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour César de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 218 euros !

61,67 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Damian de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 241 euros !

103,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pékin de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès, il manque 127 euros !

118,12 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoun de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 19 euros !

119,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Xéna de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 114 euros !

272,44 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats de l'association Marlis à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2647 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cappuccino est réussie !

35,17 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moka de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Madneff a échouée..... Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pitchoun, Pékin, César, Damian et Xéna est réussie !

9,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Akou de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

13,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

22,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

389,26 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats de l'association Marlis à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2290 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,28 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moka de l'association Tabula Rasa à Lens en Belgique,

42,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cristal de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

43,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Akou de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

56,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association APAHC à Félines-Termenès,

438,07 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 100 chats de l'association Marlis à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2141 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moka est réussie !

7,45 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

31 157 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Sushi, Cristal et Akou est réussie !

21,46 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

26,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raya de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 100 chats de l'association Marlis à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

5,41 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

12,58 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

68 242 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

25,17 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Taïga de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

27,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

33,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raya de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

42,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yumu de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

49,79 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

41,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

95 331 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

42,72 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Taïga de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

54,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

64,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yumu de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

77,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raya de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

160,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

93,93 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nana de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 206 euros !

117 081 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 130 euros !

57,02 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Taïga de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 172 euros !

64,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yumu de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn, il manque 159 euros !

67,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 157 euros !

77,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raya de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 149 euros !

172,47 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kiki de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 150 euros !

184,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nana est réussie !

11,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guitoune de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Oscar est réussie !

204 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leia de l'association 3 p'tites pattes à Béthune,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Yumu a échouée.... Celle pour Tigrette, Raya, Taïga et Kiki est réussie !

1,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bluey de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

21,59 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suna de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

30,76 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safran de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

257,42 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guitoune de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

2 834 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Leia de l'association 3 p'tites pattes à Béthune,

19,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marvin de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

59,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suna de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

74,29 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safran de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

186,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bluey de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

385,32 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Guitoune est réussie !

20,86 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Leia est réussie !

13 954 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association 3 p'tites pattes à Béthune,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Safran, Marvin, Suna et Bluey est réussie !

2,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

6,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

47,47 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini Red de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

1 076,02 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 4121 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,56 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

17 537 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association 3 p'tites pattes à Béthune,

36,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

70,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

118,02 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini Red de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

1 173,21 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 3956 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ariel de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 169 euros !

23 456 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association 3 p'tites pattes à Béthune, il manque 202 euros !

142,59 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mini Red de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn, il manque 174 euros !

164,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lilou de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 76 euros !

178,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 65 euros !
1 488,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 3420 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ariel est réussie !

30,90 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moutonvache de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Princesse est réussie !

15 929 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mini Red, Charlie et Lilou est réussie !

0,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

0,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

42,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vynil de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

68,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petiot de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

76,42 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clémence de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc est réussie !

10,29 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Maree KAWTHAR au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

39,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moutonvache de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

19 139 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

8,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

16,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

52,06 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vynil de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

78,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petiot de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

84,14 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clémence de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

27,22 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Maree KAWTHAR au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,34 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moutonvache de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 150 euros !

36 081 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 192 euros !

42,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 178 euros !

56,66 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vynil de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn, il manque 195 euros !

78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrée de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 148 euros !

109,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petiot de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 122 euros !

143,47 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clémence de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 174 euros !

145,78 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Maree KAWTHAR au Maroc, il manque 3033 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moutonvache est réussie !

32,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bé de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, 

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou est réussie !

24 911 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Petiot, Clémence, Vynil, Tigrée et Cachou est réussie !

8,86 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

20,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

29,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hector de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

225,32 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Maree KAWTHAR au Maroc, il manque 2790 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,63 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bé de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

33 651 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

45,36 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

60,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

221,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hector de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

323,70 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Maree KAWTHAR au Maroc, il manque 2490 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,47 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bé de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 164 euros !

37 644 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 191 euros !

76,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn, il manque 149 euros !

92,47 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cléo de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 216 euros !

221,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hector de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 29 euros !

399,91 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Maree KAWTHAR au Maroc, il manque 2258 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bé est réussie !

68,05 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mé de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Molly est réussie !

35 026 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Hector, Réglisse et Cléo est réussie !

0,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

5,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

5,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

14,37 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Maree KAWTHAR au Maroc est réussie !

12,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,99 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mé de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

39 656 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

31,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

35,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

51,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

98,54 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

69,13 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,32 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mé de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 124 euros !

45 107 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 185 euros !

60,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 163 euros !

81,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oscar de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn, il manque 145 euros !

96,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peter de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 212 euros !

121,76 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 192 euros !

481,64 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4282 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mé est réussie !

46,89 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie !

50 077 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mya de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Peter et Réglisse a échouée..... Celle pour Oscar et Salamèche est réussie !

21,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaton de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

30,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

46,54 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

653,57 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3989 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,01 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

59 956 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mya de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

53,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaton de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

71,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

107,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

826,37 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3696 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

82,59 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

64 527 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mya de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

95,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaton de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

123,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

175,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

1 065,38 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3289 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

91,81 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mandy de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 100 euros !

77 099 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mya de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 161 euros !

111,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaton de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 120 euros !

135,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn, il manque 101 euros !

193,88 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Selassie de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 132 euros !

1 159,07 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3130 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mandy est réussie !

57,52 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mya est réussie !

66 863 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Selassie, Sophie et Chaton est réussie !

12,08 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nawak de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

12,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

48,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bondy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

15,69 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 129 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,78 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

70 930 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

18,55 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shakira de l'associaiton AACE à La Baule,

22,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

43,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nawak de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn,

66,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bondy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

66,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 129 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

72,38 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 124 euros !

84 249 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 156 euros !

73,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nawak de l'association Patounes de Chats à Sauveterre de béarn, il manque 152 euros !

85,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 142 euros !

94,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 135 euros !

120,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bondy de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 113 euros !

139,17 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shakira de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 177 euros !

605,25 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 129 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 4072 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Plume est réussie !

85,42 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

La collecte de couvertures pour Shadow a échouée....

88 361 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexis de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bondy, Nawak, Pilou, Sshakira et Mina est réussie !

13,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clémentine de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

13,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

17,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

770,93 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 129 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3790 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

100,54 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez,

101 142 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexis de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

48,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

92,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clémentine de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall,

181,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

1 024,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 129 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3358 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

108,11 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'association Ulyan à Le Bez, il manque 81 euros !

109 922 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lexis de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 136 euros !

66,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 157 euros !

112,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clémentine de l'association Une vie, Un chat à Saint Féliu d'Avall, il manque 120 euros !

191,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biquette de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 54 euros !

1 313,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 129 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 2867 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gaston est réussie ! 

Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lexis est réussie !

110 582 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignon de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Biquette, Clémentine et Chipie est réussie !

8,31 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salto de l'association AACE à La Baule,

16,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

20,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

25,39 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 129 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc est réussie !

0,64 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 41 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

29,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

117 149 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignon de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

42,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

43,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

51,95 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salto de l'association AACE à La Baule,

92,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

42,63 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 41 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lady de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 170 euros !

124 053 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mignon de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 125 euros !

75,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrette de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 150 euros !

98,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salto de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 211 euros !

107,28 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 204 euros !

128,46 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruben de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 106 euros !

333,64 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 41 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3893 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lady est réussie !

5,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mignon est réussie !

127 459 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Ruben, Tigrette, Salto et Sally est réussie !

4,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Palma de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

16,90 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

176,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

490,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 41 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3664 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

130 559 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL,

40,70 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon,

44,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Palma de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

222,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

735,58 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 41 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3307 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 201 euros !

140 647 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mowgli de l'association Animalove à MOREUIL, il manque 112 euros !

103,66 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pénélope de l'association Cataïsta à Besançon, il manque 82 euros !

143,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Palma de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 94 euros !

229,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 22 euros !

920,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 41 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3036 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Stella est réussie !

1,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mowgli est réussie !

121 670 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Palma, Prunelle et Pénélope est réussie !

0,13 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titeuf de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

0,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association Anekat's à Martres,

12,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paco de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

20,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seldon de l'association AACE à La Baule,

41,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 41 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie est réussie !

1,14 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,71 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

140 310 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude,

25,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paco de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

36,59 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titeuf de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

60,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

72,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association Anekat's à Martres,

145,36 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seldon de l'association AACE à La Baule,

31,06 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lucky de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 196 euros !

161 105 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chloé de l'association Bien vivre avec les Chats Sallélois à Sallèles-d'Aude, il manque 97 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Saïko est réussie !

40,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paco de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 179 euros !

59,22 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titeuf de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 169 euros !

101,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 129 euros !

170,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seldon de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 151 euros !

234,81 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, il manque 2594 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lucky est réussie !

0,84 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les équidés de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chloé est réussie !

24 121 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, 

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rufus, Seldon, Paco et Titeurf est réussie !

8,07 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

11,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Strike de l'association AACE à La Baule,

28,03 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

381,69 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, il manque 2315 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

80,44 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les équidés de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

33 782 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

44,39 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

78,93 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

99,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eglantine de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

104,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Strike de l'association AACE à La Baule,

528,14 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, il manque 2037 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

123,09 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les équidés de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

37 798 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charlie de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 191 euros !

66 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 159 euros !

99,57 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juliette de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT, il manque 58 euros !

114,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eglantine de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 118 euros !

131,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Strike de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 184 euros !

650,67 kg de croquettes offertes
1 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 132 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie, il manque 1804 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

203,61 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les équidés de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 956 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Charlie est réussie !

25 337 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mambo de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Juliette, Pitchoune, Strike et Eglantine est réussie !

4,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flamme de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

4,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safari de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

11,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association AACE à La Baule,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 132 chiens de l'association P.U.. pomoć ugroenim ivotinjama Vel Gradite à Veliko Gradite en Serbie est réussie !

1,44 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

224,10 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les équidés de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 932 euros !

28 418 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mambo de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

15,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safari de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

18,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

23,67 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association AACE à La Baule,

27,70 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flamme de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

18,85 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

311,68 kg de granulés offerts
1 000 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les équidés de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 826 euros !

38 969 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mambo de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 190 euros !

41,09 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safari de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 179 euros !

57,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 165 euros !

81,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherlock de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 225 euros !

116,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flamme de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 196 euros !

319,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 4370 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour les équidés de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique est réussie !

1,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ohana de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mambo est réussie !

32 332 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sherlock, Safari, Salem et Flamme est réussie !

7,99 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rodéo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

18,35 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

97,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sucette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

443,45 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 4109 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ohana de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

41 208 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin,

27,55 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

28 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rodéo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

143,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sucette de l'association AACE à La Baule,

547,69 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3890 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

22,18 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ohana de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 184 euros !

47 918 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Cur Animal à Chilly-Mazarin, il manque 183 euros !

81,91 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rodéo de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 225 euros !

114,83 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT, il manque 31 euros !

222,04 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sucette de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 108 euros !

666,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3641 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ohana est réussie !

21,26 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ommy de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

La collecte de couvertures pour Lolita a échouée.....

40 997 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Charly, Sucette et Rodéo est réussie !

11,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agatha de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

11,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

12,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scrappy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 90 chiens de l'association HUREM à Sarajevo en Bosnie & Herzégovine a échouée....

3,57 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

110,15 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ommy de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces,

178 326 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

9,47 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

15,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agatha de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

17,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

125,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juanito de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

151,51 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scrappy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

33,90 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

128,74 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ommy de l'association Les Pattes de la Liberté à Coulonces, il manque 56 euros !

189 417 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gustave de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 75 euros !

28,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titou de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 236 euros !

32,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Agatha de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 186 euros !

50,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT, il manque 171 euros !

141,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juanito de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 95 euros !

172,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scrappy de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 150 euros !

471,12 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2905 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ommy est réussie !

0,48 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gustave est réussie !

52 342 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, 

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blanche, Juanito, Agatha, Titou et Scrappy est réussie !

39,30 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pukli de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

46,22 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shappy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

47,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoupette de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

703,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2464 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

8,37 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

54 713 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

57,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoupette de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

62,15 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shappy de l'association AACE à La Baule,

67,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pukli de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

827,68 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
18 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2228 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

17,66 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panda de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 207 euros !

69 473 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elsa de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 167 euros !

75,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zoupette de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT, il manque 150 euros !

127,01 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shappy de l'association AACE à La Baule, il manque 187 euros !

170,93 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pukli de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 151 euros !

963,19 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 1970 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Panda est réussie !

6,92 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thone de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Elsa est réussie !

59 304 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boris de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zoupette, Pukli et Shappy est réussie !

0,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

0,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chétopa de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

7,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toto de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

17,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jumba de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

17,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 95 chiens de l'association Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie est réussie !

5,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

10,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Thone de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 197 euros !

98 438 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boris de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 145 euros !

29,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toto de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 189 euros !

29,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 188 euros !

34,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chétopa de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 319 euros !

55,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 167 euros !

83,17 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jumba de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 224 euros !

242,10 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Thone est réussie !

8,04 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solognot de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Boris a échouée.....

68 768 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Toto, Grizou, Chétopa et Jumba a échouée.... Celle pour Stella est réussie !

0,08 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvage de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

0,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gratouille de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

9,43 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

17,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mike de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

23,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

279,61 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

14,58 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solognot de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

72 855 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

22,20 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

29,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvage de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

39,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gratouille de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

70,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

76,15 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mike de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

329,53 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,72 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Solognot de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 187 euros !

91 917 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Katie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 150 euros !

46,92 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 209 euros !

58,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauvage de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 165 euros !

86,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 141 euros !

92,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gratouille de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 136 euros !

121,08 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mike de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 192 euros !

525,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 3275 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Solognot est réussie !

16,68 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Katie est réussie !

84 726 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mike, Violette, Sarah, Sauvage et Gratouille est réussie !

3,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sookie de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

9,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Anekat's à Martres,

27,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samson de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

663,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 2922 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18,65 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

87 877 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

14,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

33,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sookie de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

44,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Savannah de l'association Anekat's à Martres,

93,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samson de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

1 214,10 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie, il manque 1506 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Caramel est réussie !

31,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hadès est réussie !

105 045 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soussi de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Samson, Léo et Sookie est réussie !

12,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fabio de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

12,94 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

17,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

18,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caleb de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

La collecte de croquettes pour le 90 chiots d'Andreea MIRON en Roumanie est réussie !

23,81 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

115 422 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soussi de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

15,52 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

18,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

18,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caleb de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

25,94 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fabio de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

76,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rosie de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 159 euros !

122 379 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soussi de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 126 euros !

18,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caleb de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 197 euros !

19,98 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titus de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 248 euros !

28,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 190 euros !

37,39 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fabio de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 262 euros !

212,18 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4175 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rosie est réussie !

44,98 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cola de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Soussi est réussie !

120 420 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Titus, Sirène, Fabio et Caleb est réussie !

6,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chagratte de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

9,55 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

17,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

393,86 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3793 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,31 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cola de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

129 380 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

49,12 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

66,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chagratte de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

71,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

482,18 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3608 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,41 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cola de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 149 euros !

139 024 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 114 euros !

80,29 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 138 euros !

99,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 130 euros !

104,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chagratte de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 126 euros !

750,51 kg de croquettes offertes
2 200 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3044 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cola est réussie !

68,01 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Saphir est réussie !

141 677 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marley de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Caleb, Saïko, Chagratte et Caramel est réussie !

6,92 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

6,93 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

8,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axa de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Berrechid - Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc est réussie !

2,85 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association LPPLPAE à Harhoura au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

74,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

146 999 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marley de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

4,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cendre de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

7,10 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

7,18 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

9,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Axa de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

31,17 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association LPPLPAE à Harhoura au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bella est réussie !

5,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Marley est réussie !

171 711 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Axa,  Cendre, Violette et Félix est réussie !

9,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

16,48 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

33,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaia de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

244,40 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association LPPLPAE à Harhoura au Maroc, il manque 2732 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

21,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

179 322 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

13,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

31,43 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

50,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaia de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

296,02 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association LPPLPAE à Harhoura au Maroc, il manque 2575 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 196 euros !

198 288 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 68 euros !

59,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 163 euros !

131,65 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Félix de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 183 euros !

145,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaia de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 92 euros !

402,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association LPPLPAE à Harhoura au Maroc, il manque 2250 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bobby est réussie !

6,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Zezette est réussie !

218 372 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeffry de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Félix, Gaia et Félix est réussie !

0,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sapho de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

0,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jaguar de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

12,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juanita de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

12,71 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fée de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues de l'association LPPLPAE à Harhoura au Maroc est réussie !

10,07 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

15,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

253 565 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeffry de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

28,32 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fée de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

29,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juanita de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau,

34,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sapho de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

56,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jaguar de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

37 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

19,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nébus de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 217 euros !

268 490 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeffry de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 15 euros !

47,03 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fée de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 186 euros !

48,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Juanita de l'association Leschatsmartinois à Saint Martin de Crau, il manque 173 euros !

57,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sapho de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 165 euros !

75,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jaguar de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 150 euros !

130,70 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3079 euros !


Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nébus est réussie !

8,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, 

La collecte de couvertures pour Jeffry est réussie !

5 539 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarabi de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Félix, Sapho, Fée, Juanita et Jaguar est réussie !

2,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

16,22 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brugnon de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

20,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

223,17 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2797 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

12 290 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarabi de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

30,03 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brugnon de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

40,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

137,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

277,29 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
15 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2632 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,78 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 163 euros !

38 389 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarabi de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 191 euros !

46,56 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brugnon de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 210 euros !

54,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chouette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 167 euros !

206,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 41 euros !

390,59 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 2286 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Princesse est réussie !

35,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sarabi est réussie !

38 664 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scar de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Brugnon, Chouette et Pirate est réussie !

0,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poulerousse de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

0,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda,

8,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seti de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

12,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neva de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

21,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues de l'association L'Arche de Noé à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

12,44 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 158 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

45 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scar de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

7,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda,

9,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poulerousse de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

19,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neva de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

33,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

35,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
16 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seti de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

33,57 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 158 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

46,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 185 euros !

64 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scar de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart, il manque 170 euros !

37,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neva de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 182 euros !

59,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda, il manque 164 euros !

78,59 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seti de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 148 euros !

85,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roussette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 142 euros !

86,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poulerousse de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 141 euros !

169,88 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 158 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3676 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Câline est réussie !

40,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Scar est réussie !

89 398 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Neva, Roussette, Seti et Zazou a échouée..... Celle pour Poulerousse est réussie !

7,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

7,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

18,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tilou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

286,91 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 158 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3430 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

43,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour City Belle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

105 097 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Truffes sans Toit à Clamart,

24,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

28,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

36,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tilou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

348,01 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
17 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 158 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3302 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour City Belle a échouée....

28,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Surprise de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Simba est réussie !

3 278 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Grizette, Samy et Tilou est réussie !

11,58 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

16,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

21,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sana de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 158 chiens de l'association Azil za pse"Poslednja oaza" à Orasje en Bosnie & Herzégovine est réussie !

5,62 kg de croquettes offertes
5 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 256 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea dont s'occupe Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

30,38 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Surprise de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

19 273 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

22,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

28,13 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE,

32,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

53,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sana de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

94,65 kg de croquettes offertes
5 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 256 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea dont s'occupe Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

33,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Surprise de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 200 euros !

38 069 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stanley de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 191 euros !

54,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 167 euros !

62,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 161 euros !

72,30 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Choupette de l'association Les Copains Félins à ROQUEMAURE, il manque 173 euros !

105,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sana de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 125 euros !

187,81 kg de croquettes offertes
5 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 256 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea dont s'occupe Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Surprise est réussie !

47,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX,

La collecte de couvertures pour Stanley est réussie !

143 138 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merens de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Edouard, Grizette, Choupette et Jack est réussie !

69,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

74,98 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papichat de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles,

92,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
8 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda,

850,85 kg de croquettes offertes
5 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 256 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea dont s'occupe Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

50,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cannelle de l'association hippique du Caroux et paint ball à BEDARIEUX, il manque 179 euros !

154 481 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merens de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 102 euros !

93,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zazou de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 135 euros !

103,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cracotte de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda, il manque 127 euros !

112,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Papichat de l'association Venelles chats à Venelles, il manque 120 euros !

1 072,93 kg de croquettes offertes
5 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 256 chiens de la fourrière de Valcea dont s'occupe Nicoleta STEFANESCU en Roumanie, il manque 6318 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

18,93 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beau de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Palma est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

2,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ego de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

7,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Itsumo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

9,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

30,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeeper de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 334 chiens de l'association Animalelor Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

31,95 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 97 chiens de l'association Bela à Obrenovac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,84 kg de granulés offerts
175 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beau de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 188 euros !

Clic fait pour la réserve de couvertures,

61,98 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 162 euros !

128,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ego de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 186 euros !

130,99 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jeeper de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 184 euros !

139,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Itsumo de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 177 euros !

402,46 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 97 chiens de l'association Bela à Obrenovac en Serbie, il manque 3036 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Beau est réussie !

64,23 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

17 798 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherta de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Hemera et Itsumo a échouée..... Celle pour Jeeper et Ego est réussie !

13,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

21,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

56,79 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kasper de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, 

597,52 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 97 chiens de l'association Bela à Obrenovac en Serbie, il manque 2665 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

37 459 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherta de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

42,48 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

98,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

98,04 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kasper de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance,

657,59 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 97 chiens de l'association Bela à Obrenovac en Serbie, il manque 2551 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

70,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustique de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 156 euros !

48 926 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherta de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 182 euros !

87,64 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 220 euros !

105,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kasper de l'association Les Chats libres de Fleurance à Fleurance, il manque 205 euros !

117,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 115 euros !

834,50 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 97 chiens de l'association Bela à Obrenovac en Serbie, il manque 2215 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moustique et Damien est réussie !

29,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sherta est réussie !

73 837 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liloo de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tioutiou, Kasper et Salamèche est réussie !

12,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azura de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

12,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

15,70 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 97 chiens de l'association Bela à Obrenovac en Serbie est réussie !

7,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

104 512 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liloo de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

40,27 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

51,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

58,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vaniente de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

66,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aménadiel de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

88,74 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azura de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

80,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

129 347 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liloo de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 121 euros !

57,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 165 euros !

98,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vaniente de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 131 euros !

99,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aménadiel de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 130 euros !

125,45 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Azura de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 189 euros !

128,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 186 euros !

423,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 3941 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

58,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Liloo est réussie !

5 384 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tigrou, Azura, Aménadiel, Vaniente et Petit Maître est réussie !

0,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eli de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

22,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

26,83 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

55,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lala de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

686,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 3390 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

64,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

7 697 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

26,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

30,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

37,65 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eli de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

78,83 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lala de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

729,27 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 3299 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

104,18 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 115 euros !

24 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Violette de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 201 euros !

62,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 161 euros !

74,61 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 231 euros !

91,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lala de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 217 euros !

107,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eli de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 203 euros !

950,09 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc, il manque 2835 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bella est réussie !

56,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nelle de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Violette est réussie !

32 364 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eglantine de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Roxie a échouée..... Celle pour Eli, Lala et Sam est réussie !

20,21 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indra de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

26,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierrot de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

26,11 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 300 chiens de l'association ADAN à Rabat au Maroc est réussie !

24,54 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nelle de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

46 761 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eglantine de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierrot de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

40,11 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

41,12 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indra de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

104,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ela de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

155,23 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

69,75 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nelle de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 157 euros !

63 476 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eglantine de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 171 euros !

59,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pierrot de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 164 euros !

67,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Indra de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 237 euros !

74,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 231 euros !

164,17 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ela de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 156 euros !

315,15 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 3202 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nelle est réussie !

78,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Eglantine est réussie !

84 476 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titeuf de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes pour Indra, Simba, Ela et Pierrot est réussie !

43,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samba de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

429,30 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2985 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

135,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

118 958 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titeuf de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

47,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

51,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cathy de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

91,04 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samba de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

567,72 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2722 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

143,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association Au Bonheur Animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 69 euros !

146 807 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titeuf de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 108 euros !

61,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cathy de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 162 euros !

65,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 159 euros !

101,41 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samba de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 208 euros !

729,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie, il manque 2414 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cachou est réussie !

1,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vic de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

La collecte de couvertures pour Titeuf est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Samba, Cathy et Bagherra est réussie !

2,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liloo de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,
3,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slopie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

37,77 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serena de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chiens de l'association Pongo à Ada en Serbie est réussie !

49,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

27,17 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vic de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

5 450 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tilou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

21,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liloo de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

23,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slopie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

26,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclipse de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

60,17 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serena de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

93,34 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,27 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vic de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet, il manque 197 euros !

15 419 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tilou de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 208 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Eclipse est réussie !

35,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slopie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 183 euros !

37,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Liloo de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 182 euros !

102,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Serena de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 208 euros !

173,95 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Vic est réussie !

21,13 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondine de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tilou est réussie !

30 316 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Slopie a échouée...... Celle pour Liloo et Serena est réussie !

5,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

8,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

30,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

270,16 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

49,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondine de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

46 352 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

33,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

51,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

64,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherta de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

104,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

352,46 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,32 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondine de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet, il manque 162 euros !

59 160 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 175 euros !

60,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 163 euros !

76,99 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 229 euros !

123,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sherta de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 190 euros !

128,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 106 euros !

561,65 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie, il manque 6161 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Blondine est réussie !

107,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Archo de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

La collecte de couvertures pour Grizette est réussie !

82 916 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Scarlett, Réglisse, Sherta et Sparrow est réussie !

9,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

13,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marceau de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

33,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cupidon de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

716,08 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie, il manque 5806 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

139,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Archo de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

107 325 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS,

48,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marceau de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

50,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

124,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cupidon de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

823,01 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie, il manque 5560 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

148,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Archo de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet, il manque 62 euros !

130 004 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association Les Chats de la Rue à POITIERS, il manque 121 euros !

66,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marceau de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 158 euros !

86,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noiraude de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 142 euros !

138,09 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cupidon de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 98 euros !

1 018,56 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie, il manque 5110 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Archo est réussie !

128,26 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tzigane de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

La collecte de couvertures pour Léo est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Noiraude, Cupidon et Marceau est réussie !

14,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

34,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

37,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pato de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 252 chiens dont s'occupe Elan Glotov en Fédération de Russie est réussie !

2,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 184 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

138,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tzigane de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet,

228 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

38,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

41,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

46,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souhauila de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

58,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

145,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
12 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pato de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

76,65 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 184 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

181,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tzigane de l'association Le Bonheur des Sabots à Cadarcet, il manque 22 euros !

5 962 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

52,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 169 euros !

64,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 159 euros !

70,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 154 euros !

97,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Souhauila de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 212 euros !

185,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pato de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 59 euros !

1 009,16 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 184 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3783 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tzigane est réussie !

9,62 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

27 082 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pato, Souhauila, Plume, Hadès et Salem est réussie !

0,83 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sambal de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

23,87 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pika de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

46 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

1 478,21 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 184 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 3098 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,68 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

41 857 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

38,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sambal de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

43,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pika de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

80,09 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

1 607,90 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 184 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2909 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,26 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canelle de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 191 euros !

56 589 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salamèche de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 177 euros !

74,20 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sambal de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 231 euros !

75,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pika de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 230 euros !

125,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 109 euros !

1 961,98 kg de croquettes offertes
3 600 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 184 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie, il manque 2392 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Canelle est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Salamèche est réussie ! 

32 274 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Prunelle, Sambal et Pika est réussie !

1,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maminette de l'association Les Cha'mours de Saint-Mard à Saint-Mard,

4,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cayenne de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

14 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sila de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, 

37,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poulette de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

114,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 184 chiens de l'association Axi Hope à PASCANI en Roumanie est réussie !

16,15 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat DIALMY au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

Clic fait pour la réserve de granulés,

43 138 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

15,42 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maminette de l'association Les Cha'mours de Saint-Mard à Saint-Mard,

17,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cayenne de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

18,41 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sila de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

73,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poulette de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

114,40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

56,03 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat DIALMY au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11,12 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

58 613 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 175 euros !

89,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cayenne de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 138 euros !

119,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poulette de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 114 euros !

135,29 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 180 euros !

136,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sila de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 180 euros !

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est devenue la collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Maminette : elle n'apparaît plus sur le site....

266,98 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat DIALMY au Maroc, il manque 2838 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,42 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sally est réussie !

59 200 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sila, Neige, Cayenne et Poulette est réussie !

28,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shankin de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

36,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

337,17 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat DIALMY au Maroc, il manque 2610 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

72 453 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

47,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Casimir de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

81,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

84,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shankin de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure,

425,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
13 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat DIALMY au Maroc, il manque 2324 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

55,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 174 euros !

94 235 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rufus de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 148 euros !

95,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Casimir de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 134 euros !

99,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milou de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 131 euros !

107,86 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shankin de l'association Les Chats lectourois à Lectoure, il manque 203 euros !

514,50 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat DIALMY au Maroc, il manque 2033 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Paillette est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Rufus est réussie !

97 862 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Milou, Casimir et Shankin est réussie !

7,20 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzon de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

12,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

28,64 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 60 chats des rues dont s'occupe Najat DIALMY au Maroc est réussie !

4,27 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 320 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

5,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclair de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

106 021 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

3,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néa de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

8,65 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzon de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

20,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

28,77 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
20 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

89,23 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 320 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclair de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 197 euros !

139 695 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prunelle de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 113 euros !

56,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 166 euros !

65,42 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Molly de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 160 euros !

88,28 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzon de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 219 euros !

89,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néa de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 139 euros !

731,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 320 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3322 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Eclair est réussie !

11,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sex Pistol de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Prunelle est réussie !

155 700 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Suzon et Néa a échouée.... Celle pour Molly et Princesse est réussie !

17,93 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picca de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

19,56 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

53,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

1 034,81 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 320 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2870 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sex Pistol de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

183 303 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

42,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing,

58,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picca de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

60,86 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

113,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

1 205,61 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
14 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 320 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2620 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

60,77 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sex Pistol de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 168 euros !

218 067 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 53 euros !

87,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing, il manque 140 euros !

99,40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Picca de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 210 euros !

108,28 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 203 euros !

236,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olaf de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 17 euros !

1 575,71 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 320 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 2080 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sex Pistol a échouée....

19,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rumba de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pitchoune est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tango a échouée.... Celle pour Olaf, Picca et Câline est réussie !

10,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rémus de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

49,45 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idylle de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

76,57 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

76,58 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutèce de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 320 chiens de l'association Animal Shields à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

7,95 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rumba de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 162 euros !

6 116 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounette de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

64,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rémus de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 160 euros !

82,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idylle de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 225 euros !

85,04 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 222 euros !

103,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lutèce de l'association Les Pattes de l'Espoir à VRED, il manque 207 euros !

152,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 5691 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Rumba est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

17 527 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchounette de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rémus, Idylle, Bambou et Lutèce est réussie !

32,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ama de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

46,43 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paprika de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers,

339,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 5373 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Luna est réussie !

37,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Evensong de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 196 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Pitchounette est réussie !

47 862 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamallow de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,, il manque 183 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Paprika et Victor a échouée..... Celle pour Ama et Stitch est réussie !

97,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belzébuth de l'association Sos Equidés à Floings, il manque 132 euros !

98,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shiva de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 132 euros !

144,05 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prisca de l'association Anima'passion à Pamiers, il manque 173 euros !

1 644,93 kg de croquettes offertes
3 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir a collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc, il manque 3154 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Evensong, Mistral et Blanche est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chamallow, Angel et Chachou est réussie !

124 962 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vaniente de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

La collecte de nourriture pour Belzébuth, Shiva, Priska, Nicolas, Javanais, Dany, Pelotte, Nenette, Emma, Betty et Earl est réussie !

10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Sos Equidés à Floings,

12,98 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Manon de l'association Hope14 à Souleuvre en Bocage,

14,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angus de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

 La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association Sanctuaire de la Faune de Tanger à Jouamaa au Maroc est réussie !

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues de l'association Félins pour l'autre à Montpellier est réussie !

24,98 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 188 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

93,09 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mina de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 129 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Vaniente est réussie !

165 504 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Manon et Angus est réussie !

86,65 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samantha de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 152 euros !

91,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Charly de l'association Sos Equidés à Floings, il manque 137 euros !

362,69 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 188 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3271 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mina est réussie !

2,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dallas de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

197 063 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Samantha et Charly est réussie !

13,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ondine de l'association Sos Equidés à Floings,

16,89 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bart de l'association Hope14 à Souleuvre en Bocage,

60,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stuart de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

469,71 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 188 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3066 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dallas de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 176 euros !

245 994 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pearl de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 32 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Stuart est réussie !

70,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ondine de l'association Sos Equidés à Floings, il manque 154 euros !

77,39 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bart de l'association Hope14 à Souleuvre en Bocage, il manque 228 euros !

732,72 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 188 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 2494 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Dallas est réussie !

9,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lotus de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pearl est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bart et Ondine est réussie !

1,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône,

4,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

13,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 188 chiens de l'association Silver Dog à Srebrenica en Bosnie & Herzégovine est réussie !

23 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association "BETA" à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

48,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lotus de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 183 euros !

25 323 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour King de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 200 euros !

54,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigris de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 167 euros !

55,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 167 euros !

73,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association des Chats Port-Saint-Louisiens à Port saint Louis du Rhône, il manque 152 euros !

116,11 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nolan de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 196 euros !

274,07 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association "BETA" à Zaječar en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lotus est réussie !

40,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour King est réussie !

48 287 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mimine, Nolan, Grigri et Tigris est réussie !

28,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miko de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

441,25 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association "BETA" à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 2962 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

100 870 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

66,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

90,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miko de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

120,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Josy de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex,

567,25 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
9 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association "BETA" à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 2723 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

56,35 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orchidée de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 173 euros !

118 794 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 129 euros !

86,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grisette de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 141 euros !

127,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miko de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 187 euros !

128,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Josy de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex, il manque 106 euros !

637,97 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 160 chiens de l'association "BETA" à Zaječar en Serbie, il manque 2588 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Orchidée est réussie !

59,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse deux de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hope a échouée.....

12 962 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Grisette et Miko a échouée..... Celle pour Josy est réussie !

5,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karl de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies,

9,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

30,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shana et ses petits de l'association Lita à Foix,

36,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loola de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

130,49 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
21 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Judith de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 160 chiens de l'association "BETA" à Zaječar en Serbie est réussie !

60,84 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 48 chiens dont s'occupe Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

94,83 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse deux de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 127 euros !

90 526 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minette de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 151 euros !

84,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE, il manque 143 euros !

94,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shana et ses petits de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 134 euros !

117,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Karl de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies, il manque 116 euros !

127,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loola de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 107 euros !

244,52 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Judith de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 90 euros !

495,97 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 48 chiens dont s'occupe Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 2780 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Princesse deux est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minette est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Loola, Loulou, Karl, Judith, Shana et ses petits est réussie !

9,70 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tonton de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

24,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Raymond de l'association Au Bonheur des Chats Libres à Besancon cedex,

25,30 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Hope14 à Souleuvre en Bocage,

29,91 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alpha de l'association Lita à Foix,

765,44 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 48 chiens dont s'occupe Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie, il manque 2387 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Daylight est réussie !

7,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Helso est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Raymond, Tonton, Alpha et Salsa est réussie !

10,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

11,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

11,77 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies,

19,20 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aaron de l'association Lita à Foix,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 48 chiens dont s'occupe Elena HONCERIU en Roumanie est réussie !

25,97 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 153 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine du Nord,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,79 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gipsy de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 208 euros !

65 068 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gasper de l'association Les Chats Libres d'Estagel à Estagel, il manque 170 euros !

39,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opaline de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE, il manque 181 euros !

42,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 177 euros !

66,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aaron de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 238 euros !

91,61 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Perle de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies, il manque 145 euros !

157,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Albator de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 82 euros !

219,66 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 153 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine du Nord,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gipsy est réussie !

15,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Girly de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Gasper est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Albator, Perle, Cookie, Aaron et Opaline est réussie !

6,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchet de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

6,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezelle de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

14,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boubou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

17,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies,

41,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aslan de l'association Lita à Foix,

433,63 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 153 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine du Nord,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

75,42 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Girly de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 150 euros !

77 397 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sapho de l'association OCCP à Chatelleraul,

59,56 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanchet de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE, il manque 164 euros !

71,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zezelle de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 154 euros !

148,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boubou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 90 euros !

178,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aslan de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 144 euros !

244,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies, il manque 10 euros !

1 124,10 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 153 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 2425 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Girly est réussie !

37,67 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sapho est réussie !

19 730 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seti de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Sam, Aslan, Boubou, Zezelle et Blanchet est réussie !

7,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

10,07 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Desireless de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

37,98 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Lita à Foix,

55,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grougrou de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies,

1 343,90 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 153 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 2007 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Belle de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 166 euros !

56 617 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Seti de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 177 euros !

123,58 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dora de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 190 euros !

125,43 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Desireless de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 96 euros !

169,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimi de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE, il manque 73 euros !

178,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grougrou de l'association Steril cats hdf à Oignies, il manque 65 euros !

1 765,36 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 153 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine du Nord, il manque 1206 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Belle est réussie !

56,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snoopy de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence,

La collecte de couvertures pour Seti est réussie !

20 196 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mimi, Grougrou, Dora et Desireless est réussie !

9,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

9,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville,

9,82 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dumbo de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

9,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamane de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

9,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emmy de l'association Lita à Foix,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 153 chiens de l'association Civic Initiative Kane Korzo Nadez Skopje à Skopje en Macédoine du Nord est réussie !

32,32 kg de croquettes offertes
4 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

91,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Snoopy de l'association Equi-Vivre à Trans-en-Provence, il manque 131 euros !

32 766 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 195 euros !

35,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Châtaigne de l'association Espoir au Galop à Quetteville, il manque 183 euros !

35,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chamane de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 183 euros !

38,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rocky de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE, il manque 181 euros !

46,28 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dumbo de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 210 euros !

274,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Emmy de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 65 euros !

438,89 kg de croquettes offertes
4 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Snoopy est réussie !

0,53 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Samy est réussie !

34 253 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sana de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boites de nourriture pour Emmy, Châtaigne, Dumbo, Chamane et Rrocky est réussie !

9,89 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

9,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

10,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

12,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorba de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

19,48 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alcor de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

23,54 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elie de l'association Lita à Foix,

693,47 kg de croquettes offertes
4 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

32,72 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

50 900 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sana de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

31,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE,

32,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorba de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

34,34 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

43,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

85,56 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elie de l'association Lita à Foix,

85,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
11 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alcor de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

799,69 kg de croquettes offertes
4 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,22 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlinette de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 196 euros !

76 197 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sana de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 162 euros !

44,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association Les Ecuries du Dernier Recours à PALLUAU SUR INDRE, il manque 176 euros !

48,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorba de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 173 euros !

51,08 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Linette de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 203 euros !

60,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigris de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 163 euros !

108,65 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elie de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 202 euros !

124,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alcor de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 109 euros !

1 298,62 kg de croquettes offertes
4 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 6403 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Câlinette est réussie !

19,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sana est réussie !

47 508 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Elie et  Linette a échouée..... Celle pour Pilou, Zorba et Mistigris est réussie !

4,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

7,20 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Symphonie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

16,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minuit de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

16,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

24,65 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nila de l'association Lita à Foix,

1 654,84 kg de croquettes offertes
4 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 5691 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

112,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 105 euros !

59 993 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 174 euros !

33,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dior de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 185 euros !

40,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minuit de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 179 euros !

52,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Symphonie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 249 euros !

93,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 135 euros !

174,58 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nila de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 148 euros !

2 703,42 kg de croquettes offertes
4 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc, il manque 3594 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lolita est réussie !

17,47 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Stella est réussie !

59 592 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samson de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Nila, Dior, Pompon, Symphonie et Minuit est réussie !

0,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

4,87 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélodie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

6,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roulette de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

10,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

12,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 802 chiens de l'association Le Cur sur la Patte à Agadir au Maroc est réussie !

10,17 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

54,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cosette de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 176 euros !

69 260 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samson de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 167 euros !

48,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paulo de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 173 euros !

71,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roulette de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 154 euros !

83,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mélodie de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 224 euros !

94,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bibou de l'association Cha'alors à La Ferté-Milon, il manque 134 euros !

94,91 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chipie de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 214 euros !

562,67 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3859 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cosette est réussie !

11,40 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olive de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Samson est réussie !
 
76 335 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chipie, Roulette, Mélodie, Bibou et Paulo est réussie !
 
2,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,
 
4,17 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colors de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,
 
16,20 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dina de l'association Lita à Foix,
 
19,78 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,
 
21,90 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mozart de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,
 
829,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3298 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

86,59 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
1h46 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olive de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 137 euros !

95 941 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
1h44 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarah de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 147 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mozart est réussie !

85,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h42 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 142 euros !

96,50 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
1h41 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Colors de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 213 euros !

98,77 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
1h40 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dina de l'association Lita à Foix, il manque 211 euros !

156,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
1h39 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Daisy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 83 euros !

1 730,73 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
1h38 restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 1406 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Olive est réussie !

17,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mao de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sarah est réussie !

100 127 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Dina, Daisy, Princesse et Colors est réussie !

4,31 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

6,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Climber de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

7,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

7,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

9,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yams de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 400 chiens de l'association SPAS à Prijedor en Bosnie & Herzégovine est réussie !

11,30 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats de l'association ADAN à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mao de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 198 euros !

129 767 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirène de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 121 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Happy est réussie !

54,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquinou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 168 euros !

74,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 151 euros !

77,37 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Climber de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 228 euros !

121,67 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yams de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 112 euros !

236,37 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gazelle de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 96 euros !

233,86 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats de l'association ADAN à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2764 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Mao est réussie !

28,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bourriquet de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sirène est réussie !

141 676 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Yams, Climber, Rouquinou, Gazelle et Paillette est réussie !

5,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patty de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

11,44 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,
11,53 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Draculette de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

17,46 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andy de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

31,64 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

326,48 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats de l'association ADAN à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2482 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,36 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bourriquet de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 149 euros !

196 400 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 70 euros !

51,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patty de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 170 euros !

62,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Andy de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 161 euros !

86,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 141 euros !

90,82 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie, il manque 74 euros !

130,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Draculette de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 184 euros !

446,04 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats de l'association ADAN à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc, il manque 2117 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bourriquet est réussie !

35,85 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Saïko est réussie !

202 485 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safari de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Draculette, Cachou, Patty, Andy et Princesse est réussie !

3,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

4,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stinka de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur,

4,31 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loustic de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

13,37 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Droopy de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

31,08 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 500 chats de l'association ADAN à Tleta Hanchane au Maroc est réussie !

1,05 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens et les chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

68,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lily de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 159 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Safari est réussie !

3 658 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

48,30 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stinka de l'association Catmondou à Roquedur, il manque 173 euros !

52,41 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Droopy de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 142 euros !

56,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zorro de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 166 euros !

79,67 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loustic de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 227 euros !

135,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stella de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 101 euros !

253,38 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens et les chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3889 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lily est réussie !

46,11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

20 088 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Zorro a échouée.... Celle pour Stella, Droopy, Stinka et Loustic est réussie !

5,40 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dixie de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

16,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arsouille de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

19,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabin de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison,

23,72 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

33,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine,

373,96 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens et les chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 3660 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

76,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 148 euros !

63 153 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 172 euros !

53 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 201 euros !

56,49 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dixie de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 135 euros !

75,85 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour November de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine, il manque 150 euros !

76,28 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires 
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gabin de l'association Le Jardin des Chats à Saint-Christophe-sur-Dolaison, il manque 150 euros !

99,87 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arsouille de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 210 euros !

729,69 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 60 chiens et les chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie, il manque 2984 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Lola est réussie !

61,39 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponette de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sparrow est réussie !

55 991 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gabin, Dixie, November, Arsouille et Mimine est réussie !

1,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dahlia de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

13,29 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

13,48 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isidore de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

17,54 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

32,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 60 chiens et les chiens des rues dont s'occupe l'association Alisa à Negotin en Serbie est réussie !

17,72 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ERHAM à Azemmour au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

71,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pomponette de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 155 euros !

91 633 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 150 euros !

64,37 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Isidore de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 121 euros !

67,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 157 euros !

109,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 202 euros !

182,51 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 141 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Dahlia a disparu, j'ai envoyé un message à animalwebaction.com pour avoir une explication.

360,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ERHAM à Azemmour au Maroc, il manque 2378 euros !
Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pomponette est réussie !

98,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paquita de l'association ADADA à Ambert,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bella est réussie !

115 689 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Isidore, Titi, Bébé et Neige est réussie !

0,52 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

9,30 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monopoly de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

11,42 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sultane de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

12,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine,

16,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salma de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

44,38 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aldo de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

506,95 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ERHAM à Azemmour au Maroc, il manque 1931 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

102,99 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paquita de l'association ADADA à Ambert, il manque 117 euros !

174 019 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 87 euros !

53,50 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Monopoly de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 140 euros !

68,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salma de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 156 euros !

70,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aldo de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 155 euros !

72,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kenzo de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine, il manque 153 euros !

96,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sultane de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 213 euros !

100,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 209 euros !

833,43 kg de croquettes offertes
1 140 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chats des rues de l'association ERHAM à Azemmour au Maroc, il manque 936 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Paquita est réussie !

73,56 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Cheval Espoirs à Saint Hilaire,

La collecte de couvertures pour Happy est réussie !

446 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aslan de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Monopoly, Sultane, Kenzo, Salma et Aristote est réussie !

2,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

5,61 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

12,88 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samina de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

12,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minet de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

14,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boudy de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine,

25,41 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balto de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chats des rues de l'association ERHAM à Azemmour au Maroc est réussie !

7,45 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens roumains de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

85,49 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saphir de l'association Cheval Espoirs à Saint Hilaire, il manque 138 euros !

30 922 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aslan de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 196 euros !

47,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minet de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 174 euros !

85,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samina de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 222 euros !

96,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 212 euros !

114,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gommette de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 118 euros !

115,71 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Balto de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 29 euros !

145,90 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boudy de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine, il manque 92 euros !

811,55 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens roumains de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy, il manque 3196 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Saphir est réussie !

74,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi vert de l'association Cheval Espoirs à Saint Hilaire,

La collecte de couvertures pour Aslan est réussie !

46 438 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Boudy, Gommette, Samina, Julie et Minet est réussie !

5,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

5,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine,

11,37 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte de Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans,

13,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sethi de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt,

79,34 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

1 068,88 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens roumains de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy, il manque 2820 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

87,58 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi vert de l'association Cheval Espoirs à Saint Hilaire, il manque 135 euros !

90 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cacahuète de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 151 euros !

65,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tagada de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 158 euros !

69,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine, il manque 155 euros !

89,57 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte de Peggy de l'association de Protection des Chats Errants du Val du Crenu à Puessans, il manque 148 euros !

91,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sethi de l'association Stérilcat à Dernancourt, il manque 217 euros !

125,53 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elliot de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 188 euros !

34,23 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2795 euros !

La collecte de croquettes pour les 127 chiens roumains de l'association Coeur d'Asha à Provenchères-et-Colroy est réussie !

66,92 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie,

*Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com*

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fifi vert est réussie !

17,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coco de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cacahuète est réussie !

114 578 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubulle de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Elliot et Sethi a échouée.... Celle pour Peggy, Grizou et Tagada est réussie !

20,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiquita de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

59,45 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 2720 euros !

149,87 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coco de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 166 euros !

257 190 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bubulle de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 23 euros !

65,49 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tiquita de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 119 euros !

406,54 boites offertes
972 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse, il manque 1686 euros !

265,77 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3296 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Coco est réussie !

20,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jack de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Bubulle est réussie !

9 571 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tiquita et les 300 chats libres de l'association Chat Libre de l'Ile du Ramier à Toulouse est réussie !

3,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

3,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine,

3,84 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Achille de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

7,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit loup-garou de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

11,09 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

327,95 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 3177 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

31,48 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jack de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 203 euros !

65 634 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Berlioz de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 170 euros !

48,59 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Iris de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 149 euros !

50,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 171 euros !

51,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mystère de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine, il manque 170 euros !

80,99 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Achille de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 225 euros !

95,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour P'tit loup-garou de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 134 euros !

890,25 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie, il manque 2109 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jack est réussie !

63,64 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fumée de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Berlioz a échouée..... Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Simba a échouée.... Celle pour Iris, P'tit loup-garou, Achille et Mystère est réussie !

4,92 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

4,93 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

4,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine,

4,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nosy-cat de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

8,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neko de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

9,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Loup de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

13,83 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophia de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues dont s'occupe Ivana Nikolić en Serbie est réussie !

25,05 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 187 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

146,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fumée de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 65 euros !

53 166 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie  de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 179 euros !

32,91 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boulard de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 230 euros !

40,64 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arielle de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 172 euros !

42,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tania de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine, il manque 178 euros !

48,78 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophia de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 149 euros !

51,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nosy-cat de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 171 euros !

56,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neko de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 166 euros !

61,71 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Loup de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 241 euros !

287,94 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 187 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4611 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Fumée est réussie !

37,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauty de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minnie est réussie !

3 486 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Boulard, Tania, Petit Loup, Nosy-cat et Arielle est réussie !

6,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shin de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

6,66 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Apollon de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

10,08 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

17,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine,

21,82 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH,

631,93 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 187 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 4026 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

44,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauty de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 187 euros !

65 790 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cookie de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

46,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blondie de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 175 euros !

62,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guimauve de l'association Féline de Sérifontaine à Sérifontaine, il manque 161 euros !

63,25 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association AVRAH à NEFIACH, il manque 123 euros !

76,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shin de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 149 euros !

93,99 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Apollon de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 215 euros !

1 277,92 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 187 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2928 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Beauty est réussie !

37,50 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samsara de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cookie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Guimauve, Sweety, Blondie, Apollon et Shin est réussie !

6,28 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

6,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aladdin de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

6,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauron de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

12,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Féline à Sérifontaine,

25,01 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abel de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 187 chiens de l'association UMPA à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

39,15 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Elena Camelia Teofil à Axintele en Roumanie, il manque 2571 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

57,87 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Samsara de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 171 euros !

28 819 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

52,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aladdin de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 170 euros !

67,70 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Abel de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT, il manque 115 euros !

70,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sauron de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 154 euros !

77,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougat de l'association Féline à Sérifontaine, il manque 148 euros !

92,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 216 euros !

927,07 kg de croquettes offertes
1 800 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 50 chiens de l'association Elena Camelia Teofil à Axintele en Roumanie, il manque 1275 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Samsara est réussie !

60,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kisas de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux,

La collecte de couvertures pour Vanille est réussie !

53 707 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Abel, Sparrow, Aladdin, Sauron et Nougat est réussie !

1,67 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES,

6,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

7,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

15,89 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

15,98 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaille de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

19,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 50 chiens de l'association Elena Camelia Teofil à Axintele en Roumanie est réussie !

25,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 390 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

77,43 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kisas de l'association Hearthland Royal Horse à Précieux, il manque 148 euros !

128 976 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 121 euros !

50,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sweety de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 171 euros !

51,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Canaille de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers, il manque 170 euros !

67,73 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT, il manque 236 euros !

71,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 233 euros !

78,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 228 euros !

113,66 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maya de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES, il manque 198 euros !

352,80 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 390 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3865 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Kisas est réussie !

23,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigrou est réussie !

2356 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Olympe de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourritures pour Maya, Hope, Sweety et Canaille a échouée.... Celle pour Arthur est réussie !

4,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

6,49 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yumi de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

27,85 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senshi de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

33,88 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

43,10 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavroche de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

558,42 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 390 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie, il manque 3565 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Câline est réussie !

37,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Speed Boy de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Olympe est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Gavroche, Minnie, Yumi, Senshi et Saïko est réussie !

5,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pica de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

8,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fifi de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

8,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scobby de l'association Orphan Cats Chanel Portal à Chatellerault,

21,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Socrate de l'association Boule de Poils à Louviers,

36,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kalin de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 390 chiens de l'association Innocente à Oradea en Roumanie est réussie !

17,73 kg de croquettes offertes
1 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Kawthar Maree au Maroc, il manque 2997 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Speed Boy est réussie !

50,89 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tramontane de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Olympe et Praline est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boites de nourriture pour Socrate, Pica, Kalin, Fifi et Scobby est réussie !

7,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nuts de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint Denis,

7,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobinette de l'association La Bleue à Lamontgie,

9,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sanaël de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

9,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soprano de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

15,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kougar de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

24,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joe de l'association Nos Amis Nos Animaux à CLERMONT,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chats des rues dont s'occupe Kawthar Maree au Maroc est réussie !

18,99 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ ДРАЖЕВАЦ à Draevac en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tramontane et Pépina est réussie !

20,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Marlowe a échouée... Celle pour Patapouf est réussie !

62 730 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigri de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Kougar, Sanaël, Soprano a échouée.... Celle pour Bobinette, Nuts, Siam, Blue, Finaud, Pretty et Savana est réussie !

2,69 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poucet de l'association Association Hungry Cats à Caen,

5,74 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES,

13,94 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau,

17,02 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safari de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

20,61 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'a LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 500 chiens de l'association ПРИХВАТИЛИШТЕ ДРАЖЕВАЦ à Draevac en Serbie est réussie !

65,29 kg de croquettes offertes
1 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar AOURZ au Maroc, il manque 2851 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

111,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pretty de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 115 euros !

114 656 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mistigri de l'association des Chats Camarguais à PORT SAINT LOUIS DU RHONE, il manque 132 euros !

25,62 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Poucet de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 194 euros !

33,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Zélie de l'association Les chats de l'Indifférence à Condé-sur-l'Escau, il manque 229 euros !

91,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES, il manque 217 euros !

137,81 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 178 euros !

172,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Safari de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 150 euros !

380,94 kg de croquettes offertes
1 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 110 chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar AOURZ au Maroc, il manque 1889 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Pretty est réussie !

38,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mistigris est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Grizou, Poucet, Zélie, Safari et Sparrow est réussie !

7,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shuva de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES,

7,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

10,09 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

10,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mongo de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 110 chats des rues dont s'occupe Hajar AOURZ au Maroc est réussie !

11,52 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 83 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

53,81 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peluche de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 191 euros !

90 750 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlett de l'association L'arche Querrienoise à Querrien, il manque 151 euros !

31,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mongo de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 187 euros !

32,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 186 euros !

43,02 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shuva de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES, il manque 257 euros !

49,10 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dory de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 252 euros !

63,49 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shadow de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 240 euros !

434,09 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 83 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3747 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Peluche est réussie !

60,08 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Italie de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Scarlett est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mongo, Plume, Dory, Shuva et Shadow est réussie !

1,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

7,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny,

10,15 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

13,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ava de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

13,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

482,62 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 83 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3676 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

65,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Italie de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 176 euros !

48 544 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Paillette de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 182 euros !

61,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ava de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 162 euros !

72,13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Adopte Un Matou à Eragny, il manque 153 euros !

94,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Simba de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 134 euros !

104,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 206 euros !

106,99 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bella de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 204 euros !

905,87 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 83 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie, il manque 3058 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Italie est réussie !

8,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'Association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Paillette est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bella, Simba, Ava et Bella a échouée..... Celle pour Plume est réussie !

5,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

7,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

14,95 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Délire de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

78,11 boites offertes 
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 83 chiens de l'association Lupy à Orastie en Roumanie est réussie !

1,14 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens dont s'occupe Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

34,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanille de l'Association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 199 euros !

59 284 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minnie de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 174 euros !

27,03 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Délire de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 187 euros !

35,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slam de l'Association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 183 euros !

43,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaston de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 177 euros !

46,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 174 euros !

147,30 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Happy de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 170 euros !

393,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens dont s'occupe Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 2930 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Vanille est réussie !

21,88 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandjo de l'Association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minnie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Happy, Gaston, Délire, Slam et Tigrou est réussie !

10,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaje de l'Association d'Aide aux Chats Errants à La Baule,

13,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

13,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

16,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

19,80 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatonroux de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

651,35 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens dont s'occupe Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 2554 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

40,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gandjo de l'Association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 192 euros !

47 677 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 183 euros !

58,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titide l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 164 euros !

61,03 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minouche de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 162 euros !

62,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gaje de l'Association d'Aide aux Chats Errants à La Baule, il manque 161 euros !

105,79 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chatonroux de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 205 euros !

131 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Soquette de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 104 euros !

1 209,75 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 80 chiens dont s'occupe Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie, il manque 1738 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gandjo est réussie !

48,45 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quintin de l'Association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey,

La collecte de couvertures pour Titi est réussie !

9 833 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Chatonroux, Minouche, Gaje, Soquette et Titi est réussie !

4,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsès de l'Association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

5,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixel de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

5,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

5,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'Association d'Aide aux Chats Errants à La Baule,

5,74 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

7,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 80 chiens dont s'occupe Valentina POPIANOS en Roumanie est réussie !

6,94 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'Association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

67,65 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Quintin de l'Association 4 Sabots et un Fer à Saint-Maurice-lès-Charencey, il manque 159 euros !

169 228 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sia de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 91 euros !

56,47 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sacha de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 166 euros !

59,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ramsès de l'Association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 164 euros !

68,54 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pixelde l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 156 euros !

82,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hope de l'Association d'Aide aux Chats Errants à La Baule, il manque 145 euros !

90,69 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bébé de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 217 euros !

103,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mimine de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 127 euros !

582,76 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'Association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3260 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Quintin est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sia est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Ramsès, Mimine, Sacha, Pixel et Hope est réussie !

11,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

11,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

15,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

18,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'Association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

24,83 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

730,74 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'Association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 3008 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Yoda de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Caleches et des Chevaux à Trausse, il manque 198 euros !

40 404 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 189 euros !

45,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'Association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 176 euros !

48,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nenette de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 173 euros !

59,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'Association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 164 euros !

72,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pepette de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 153 euros !

92,70 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léode l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 216 euros !

1 078,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens de l'Association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc, il manque 2417 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Yoda est réussie !

13,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Caleches et des Chevaux à Trausse,

La collecte de couvertures pour Filou est réussie !

67 498 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spyke de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tigrou, Léo, Nenette, Pepette et Caramel est réussie !

0,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association PilPoil Moustaches à LE VAL D'AJOL,

7,46 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

10,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

13,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Freddy de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

21,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

27,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens de l'Association AHPPAE à Casablanca au Maroc est réussie !

43,64 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,92 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Java de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Caleches et des Chevaux à Trausse, il manque 195 euros !

151 051 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spyke de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 104 euros !

58,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 165 euros !

73,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loulou de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 152 euros !

73,45 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 232 euros !

78,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Freddy de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 148 euros !

79,97 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Opium de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 226 euros !

154,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association PilPoil Moustaches à LE VAL D'AJOL, il manque 85 euros !

504,59 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 3412 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Java est réussie !

27,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bamboula de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Trausse,

La collecte de couvertures pour Spyke est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Hulk, Freddy, Grizou, Opium et Câline est réussie !

7,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Voyou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

11,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel,

13,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

17,60 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naruto de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

17,61 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen,

860,91 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 2735 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

41,02 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bamboula de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Trausse, il manque 191 euros !

43 660 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

81,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hemera de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 145 euros !

92,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Voyou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 136 euros !

114,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Naruto de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 198 euros !

214,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lolita de l'association Cosette à Montégut-Plantaurel, il manque 115 euros !

240,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Saïko de l'association Hungry Cats à Caen, il manque 93 euros !

1 543,99 kg de croquettes offertes
2 300 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie, il manque 1437 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Bamboula est réussie !

38,29 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merlin de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Trausse,

106 995 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Saïko, Lolita, Voyou, Hemera et Naruto est réussie !

0,21 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sury de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

5,31 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

8,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

17,75 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlin de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

23,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fragile de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens dont s'occupe Svetlana BJELOGRLIC en Serbie est réussie !

6,62 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens dont s'occupe Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

62,24 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Merlin de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Trausse, il manque 166 euros !

183 039 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'Association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur semoy, il manque 80 euros !

61,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Toréador de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 162 euros !

65,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sam de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 158 euros !

66,45 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sury de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 158 euros !

75,49 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câlin de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 230 euros !

149,41 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fragile de l'Association Pour l'amour des chats à LE MOLAY LITTRY, il manque 89 euros !

336,50 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens dont s'occupe Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3326 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Merlin est réussie !

55,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Trausse,

La collecte de couvertures pour Galette est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Câlin, Sam, Fragile, Sury et Toréador est réussie !

6,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

9,60 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

15,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois,

23,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire,

91,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mousse de l' Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

485,97 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens dont s'occupe Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 3012 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

61,86 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salsa de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Trausse, il manque 166 euros !

55 172 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hadès de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 178 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mousse est réussie !

73,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pam de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 152 euros !

73,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tioutiou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat dArbois à Arbois, il manque 152 euros !

93,07 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moustache de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 136 euros !

126,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vagabond de l'Association Nos P'tits Coeurs Perdus à Mauges-sur-Loire, il manque 108 euros !

1 041,25 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens dont s'occupe Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine, il manque 1846 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Salsa a échouée....

56,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Caunes Minervois,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hadès est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Tioutiou, Vagabond et Moustache a échouée..... Celle pour Pam est réussie !

6,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Socrate de l'association les Chats Libres à Saint-Amand-les-Eaux,

20,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

30,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miracle de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois,

72,38 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 65 chiens dont s'occupe Samira GAGULA en Bosnie & Herzégovine est réussie !

36,42 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 181 chiens de l'association SSPA à Pirot en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

90,97 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Caunes Minervois, il manque 131 euros !

48 337 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marceau de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 183 euros !

117,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marcel de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 116 euros !

118,97 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex, il manque 106 euros !

119,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Miracle de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 114 euros !

129,06 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Edouard de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois, il manque 106 euros !

137,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Socrate de l'association les Chats Libres à Saint-Amand-les-Eaux, il manque 99 euros !

437,60 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 181 chiens de l'association SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 2969 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Scarlet est réussie !

4,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nafnaf de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Caunes Minervois,

La collecte de couvertures pour Marceau est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Edouard, Marcel, Socrate, Miracle et Ebène est réussie !

6,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

9,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

10,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association les Chats Libres à Saint-Amand-les-Eaux,

30,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Janaga de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

33,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois,

625,10 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 181 chiens de l'association SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 2613 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nafnaf de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Caunes Minervois, il manque 198 euros !

79 990 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sparrow de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 159 euros !

96,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galinette de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 133 euros !

98,79 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour la collecte pour Janaga de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 131 euros !

102,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Carotte de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois, il manque 128 euros !

109,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex, il manque 122 euros !

122,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lola de l'association les Chats Libres à Saint-Amand-les-Eaux, il manque 111 euros !

894,20 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 181 chiens de l'association SSPA à Pirot en Serbie, il manque 2102 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nafnaf est réussie !

3,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Caunes Minervois,

La collecte de couvertures pour Sparrow est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Janaga, Lola, Carotte, Galinette et Plume est réussie !

8,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois,

8,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

8,76 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

13,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex,

42,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 181 chiens de l'association SSPA à Pirot en Serbie est réussie !

4,65 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

105,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Peggy de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Calèches et des Chevaux à Caunes Minervois, il manque 114 euros !

23 956 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cathy de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 202 euros !

31,84 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oréo de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 187 euros !

33,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association Des Chats De Hyères à HYERES Cedex, il manque 185 euros !

35,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 183 euros !

137,59 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Salem de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 178 euros !

149,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pilou de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois, il manque 89 euros !

467,95 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres, il manque 1959 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Peggy est réussie !

9,52 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Cathy est réussie !

54 194 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slopie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Salem, Pilou, Bambou, Oréo et Titi est réussie !

12,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois,

12,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Chou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

12,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

13 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association PilPoil Moustaches à LE VAL D'AJOL,

34,02 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nem de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 500 chats des rues de l'association L'Ecole du Chat Istreen à Istres est réussie !

0,18 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,07 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jules de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 213 euros !

109 980 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slopie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 136 euros !

46,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Chou de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 174 euros !

49,10 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roucky de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 172 euros !

78,69 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sirius de l'association PilPoil Moustaches à LE VAL D'AJOL, il manque 148 euros !

151,25 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Maître de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois, il manque 87 euros !

185,95 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nem de l'association Les Chats-Pitresdelavi-Ste à Marseille, il manque 138 euros !

470,83 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3044 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Jules est réussie !

8,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Slopie est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Petit Maître, Sirius, Roucky, Petit Cou et Nem est réussie !

0,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance,

0,01 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing,

3,64 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

25,93 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panisse de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS,

28,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

755,92 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2445 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sophie de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 206 euros !

92,81 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Moly de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 69 euros !

60 872 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Finaud de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis il manque 173 euros !

61,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chaussette de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 242 euros !

67,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Filou de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 157 euros !

69,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pompon de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance, il manque 156 euros !

74,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Câline de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing, il manque 151 euros !

91,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Panisse de l'association 4 Pattes 30 à SAINT GENIES DE COMOLAS, il manque 137 euros !

1 340,95 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 96 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 1217 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Moly et Sophie est réussie !

23,34 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boris de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

34,16 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaun de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Finaud est réussie ! 

60 976 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slam de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Câline, Chaussette, Panisse, Pompon et Filou est réussie !

3,76 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

6,97 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ondine de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing,

10,55 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Querido de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance,

19,15 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Muse de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

26,51 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

43,68 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 96 chiens de l'association Ruka za Sapu à Lukavac en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

50,75 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

38,85 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaun de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 134 euros !

134,03 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boris de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 80 euros !

112 885 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Slam de l'association LÉcole du Chat de Saint-Denis Langevin à Saint-Denis, il manque 134 euros !

54,65 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Domino de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 198 euros !

84,36 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Querido de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance, il manque 143 euros !

*1*00,45 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Prince de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 209 euros !

104,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Booba de l'association L'Ecole du Chat à Arbois, il manque 127 euros !

192,62 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Muse de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 133 euros !

195,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ondine de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing, il manque 51 euros !

330,94 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 3021 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Shaun et Boris est réussie !

9,80 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

15,95 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Omphale de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Slam est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Prince, Muse, Booba, Querido et Domino est réussie !

5,29 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Twiddy de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing,

6,96 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

7,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rififi de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance,

22,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse,

71,30 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brooke de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

629,66 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 2585 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11,49 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Obama de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 167 euros !

33,82 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Omphale de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 200 euros !

17 303 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Petit Loup de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 207 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Réglisse est réussie !

75,89 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grigri de l'association "Les chats de chez nous" à VILLE DI PIETRABUGNO en Corse, il manque 150 euros !

101,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Twiddy de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing, il manque 129 euros !

108,08 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rififi de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance, il manque 203 euros !

123,81 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Brooke de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 190 euros !

906,39 kg de croquettes offertes
2 400 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 65 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie, il manque 2181 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Omphale et Obama est réussie !

11,90 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

11,90 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volvic de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Petit Loup est réussie !

16 423 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Rififi, Brooke, Grigri et Twiddy est réussie !

2,40 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclipse de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

2,44 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Osiris de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

13,85 boites offertes
352 boite nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Commette de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

31,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaya de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

43,87 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Renaud de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 65 chiens de l'association Elena Carmina Emilia Butuc à Budesti en Roumanie est réussie !

0,05 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 138 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13,84 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Volvic de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 164 euros !

61,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Beauté de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 167 euros !

87 234 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 153 euros !

30,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Lili de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES, il manque 188 euros !

38,92 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Osiris de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 260 euros !

63,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Eclipse de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 161 euros !

73,22 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Commette de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 232 euros !

153,92 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Renaud de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 85 euros !

167,23 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shaya de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 154 euros !

425,11 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 138 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 4373 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Volvic et Beauté est réussie !

14,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ziva de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

14,98 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

La collecte de couvertures pour Julie est réussie !

46 195 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, 

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Eclipse, Shaya, Osiris, Lili et Commette est réussie !

3,43 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Budy de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

3,48 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

6,49 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

10,65 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

32,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titoune de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance,

627,32 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 138 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 4034 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,35 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 156 euros !

152,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ziva de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 57 euros !

99 784 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aristote de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 144 euros !

47,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mirabelle de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 173 euros !

68,41 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Budy de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 178 euros !

71,16 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Galette de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 154 euros !

87,91 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titoune de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance, il manque 220 euros !

91,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blacky de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 217 euros !

976,74 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 138 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc, il manque 3440 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ziva et Nougatine est réussie !

18,33 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flicka de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

18,33 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angelo de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Caleches et des Chevaux à caunes minervois,

La collecte de couvertures pour Aristote est réussie !

75 486 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Blacky, Budy, Titoune, Mirabelle et Galette est réussie !

4,80 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

4,80 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mano de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

4,81 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

16,89 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelly de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 138 chiens de l'association ADAN à Tetouan au Maroc est réussie !

3,93 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles Comité de Défense des Bêtes Libres de nos Cités à Miramas,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

20,88 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Angelo de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Caleches et des Chevaux à caunes minervois, il manque 155 euros !

42,21 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flicka de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 190 euros !

140 678 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 112 euros !

51,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mano de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 170 euros !

54,53 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rubis de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 168 euros !

76,89 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nougatine de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 120 euros !

94,32 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Shelly de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 214 euros !

108,94 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Noa de l'association OCCP, il manque 202 euros !

368,25 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 400 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles Comité de Défense des Bêtes Libres de nos Cités à Miramas, 2278 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Flicka et Angelo a échouée....

24,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elisa de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

36,96 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzy de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de couvertures pour Neige est réussie !

153 291 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pelotte de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Mano, Rubis et Noa a échouée..... Celle pour Nougatine et Shelly est réussie !

0,14 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie,

6,17 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocapic de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

6,19 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

6,30 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin,

12,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marguerite de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

21,73 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 400 chats des rues de l'association Ecole du Chat des Alpilles Comité de Défense des Bêtes Libres de nos Cités à Miramas est réussie !

5,63 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,06 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Elisa de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 197 euros !

37,62 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Suzy de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 152 euros !

212 203 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pelotte de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 58 euros !

32,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Marguerite de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 186 euros !

37,23 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pitchoune de l'association Cur de Chalinoux à Emmerin, il manque 200 euros !

37,29 boites offertes
160 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocapic de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 177 euros !

52,12 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Titi de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 170 euros !

59,38 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Guizmo de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie, il manque 243 euros !

66,95 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oslo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 157 euros !

264,40 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3801 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Elisa et Suzy est réussie !

20,34 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

35,91 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hardy de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pelotte est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Titi, Guizmo, Pitchoune, Marguerite et Chocapic est réussie !

1,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES,

6,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tulipe de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

6,14 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sephora de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

16,24 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

70,64 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milady de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy,

470,49 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3451 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,30 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Duchesse de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 170 euros !

41,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hardy de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 191 euros !

13 851 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanche de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 183 euros !

64,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tulipe de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 160 euros !

74,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Julie de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES, il manque 152 euros !

100,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Milady de l'association Les Félins de la Semoy à Nohan sur Semoy, il manque 130 euros !

138,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jazz de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 178 euros !

164,20 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sephora de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 77 euros !

731,78 kg de croquettes offertes
2 500 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc, il manque 3006 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Hardy a échouée.... Celle pour Duchesse est réussie !

20,31 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

20,44 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adena de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Blanche est réussie !

12 469 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chalet de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Jazz et Julie a échouée.... Celle pour Tulipe, Milady et Sephora est réussie !

1,63 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bambou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

5,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Giles  de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES,

7,12 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Masaï de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

19,39 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Schtroumphette de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

38,58 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clafoutis de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de croquettes pour les chiens des rues de l'association 4 Pattes Mogador à Essaouira au Maroc est réussie !

3,70 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me France à ROBION,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,83 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachou de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 171 euros !

44,51 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Adena de l'association Tabula Rasa Asbl à Lens en Belgique, il manque 187 euros !

26 759 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chalet de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 174 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bambou est réussie !

55,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Giles de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES, il manque 167 euros !

74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Schtroumphette de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 152 euros !

74,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clafoutis de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 151 euros !

282,46 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Masaï de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 58 euros !

662,59 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me France à ROBION, il manque 3413 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Adena et Cachou est réussie !

14,80 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing,

20,38 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de couvertures pour Chalet est réussie !

27 238 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patala de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Massaï, Schtroumphette, Clafoutis et Giles est réussie !

6,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES,

6,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narcisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

6,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarly de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault,

33,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meiko de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

39,81 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

1 045,52 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me France à ROBION, il manque 2854 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

28,98 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neige de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 164 euros !

46,66 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tango de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing, il manque 185 euros !

62 699 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Patala de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 150 euros !

53,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Narcisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 168 euros !

73,17 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sarly de l'association OCCP à Chatellerault, il manque 152 euros !

92,81 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Léo de l'association ANIMAL ATTITUDE à LES ANGLES, il manque 216 euros !

177,75 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Meiko de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 145 euros !

229,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Espoir de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 102 euros !

2 199,79 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me France à ROBION, il manque 1169 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Tango et Neige est réussie !

20,35 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocolate de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, 

22,87 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fernando de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing,

La collecte de couvertures pour Patala est réussie !

32 523 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francardo de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Espoir, Meiko, Sarly, Léo et Narcisse est réussie !

6,10 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Greta de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

9,67 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wonda de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

9,73 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kokoum de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

13,38 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

18,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chatons de Réglisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 450 chiens de l'association Remember Me France à ROBION est réussie !

54,47 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociatia Negri's Place Dog Rescue à Cumpana en Roumanie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

26,76 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chocolate de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 148 euros !

38,04 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Fernando de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing, il manque 195 euros !

75 426 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Francardo de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 142 euros !

84,94 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les chatons de Réglisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 142 euros !

93,28 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Kokoum de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 215 euros !

103,70 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Wonda de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 207 euros !

115,40 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Greta de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 88 euros !

210 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Princesse de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 118 euros !

496,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociatia Negri's Place Dog Rescue à Cumpana en Roumanie, il manque 3655 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Chocolate et Fernando est réussie !

29,57 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing,

29,58 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maddox de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, 

La collecte de couvertures pour Francardo est réussie !

48 666 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alistro de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Greta, Kokoum, Princesse, Wonda et Les chatons de Réglisse est réussie !

7,32 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

7,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Captain de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

7,36 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers,

10,65 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garbo de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

50,22 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nakoma de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

748,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociatia Negri's Place Dog Rescue à Cumpana en Roumanie, il manque 3287 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,42 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maddox de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 138 euros !

44,84 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ulysse de l'association S.O.S. Equidés à Floing, il manque 187 euros !

74 904 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alistro de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 142 euros !

51,62 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Réglisse de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 170 euros !

53,96 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Captain de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 248 euros !

68,09 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxie de l'association SOS Chats en Détresse à Louviers, il manque 236 euros !

71,60 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Garbo de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 151 euros !

137,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nakoma de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 179 euros !

1 028,96 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociatia Negri's Place Dog Rescue à Cumpana en Roumanie, il manque 2878 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Ulysse a échouée.... Celle pour Maddox est réussie !

3,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

35,26 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachoukat de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson,

La collecte de couvertures pour Alistro est réussie !

66 272 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Captain a échouée..... Celle pour Grabo, Nakoma, Réglisse et Roxie est réussie !

0,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouchette de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy,

9,15 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

12,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

12,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

16,40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hulk de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

36,83 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flit de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 140 chiens de l'association Asociatia Negri's Place Dog Rescue à Cumpana en Roumanie est réussie !

6,47 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

36,58 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cachoukat de l'association L'Arche de Maddy à Saint-Léger-de-Balson, il manque 137 euros !

53,10 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tao de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 177 euros !

105 752 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigresse de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 122 euros !

32,74 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pépère de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 186 euros !

46,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nino de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat, il manque 174 euros !

72,40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Flit de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 233 euros !

79,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mouchette de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy, il manque 147 euros !

89,13 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hulk de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 219 euros !

102,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bouboule de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 128 euros !

470,78 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 4300 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cachoukat a échouée..... Celle pour Tao est réussie !

2,22 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Tigresse est réussie !

121 390 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Nino et Pépère a échouée.... Celle pour Hulk, Flit et Bouboule est réussie !

5,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy,

16,57 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

18,18 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aglaé de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

23,06 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

40,39 boites offertes
132 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stesy de l'association L'Arche des Amis à pattes à La Ciotat,

724,03 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3870 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

23,37 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alfi de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 212 euros !

143 394 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clochette de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 96 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Stesy est réussie !

97,33 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizette de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 137 euros !

123,52 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Aglaé de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 110 euros !

165,86 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Blanco de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy, il manque 75 euros !

197,87 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Néo de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 128 euros !

1 138,72 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc, il manque 3165 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Alfi est réussie !

5,25 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Clochette est réussie !

44 910 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pica de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

66 375 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscotte de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Aglaé, Grizette, Néo et Blanco est réussie !

10,34 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes,

10,34 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pioupiou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

10,35 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy,

13,09 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sidonie de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

36,55 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 127 chiens de l'association Help Adopt Moroccan Animals à Marrakech au Maroc est réussie !

1,96 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda, il manque 3450 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

35,74 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour White de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 198 euros !

60 020 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pica de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 152 euros !

75 106 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Biscotte de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 142 euros !

32,23 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy, il manque 186 euros !

42,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sidonie de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 178 euros !

49,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pioupiou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 172 euros !

69,33 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Pirate de l'association L'Arche de Ploum à Torpes, il manque 235 euros !

101,12 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sushi de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie, il manque 209 euros !

239,56 kg de croquettes offertes
1 080 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda, il manque 2690 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour White est réussie !

5,27 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Johnny de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Caleches et des Chevaux à caunes minervois,

5,31 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siroco de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Pica et Biscotte a échouée....

70 874 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neko de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

70 992 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Grizou, Sushi, Pioupiou et Pirate a échouée.... Celle pour Sidonie est réussie !

15,66 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxane de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac,

19,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boubou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

28,66 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chats des rues de l'association Protection Animale Amélienne à Amélie-les-Bains-Palalda est réussie !

3,53 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 111 chiens de l'ssociation Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

13,17 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Johnny de l'association Le Refuge des Grandes Oreilles - Des Caleches et des Chevaux à caunes minervois, il manque 185 euros !

24,41 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Siroco de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 211 euros !

87 671 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2de c ouvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Neko de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 134 euros !

91 665 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Minou de l'association U Ghjattinu di Corti à Cortes, il manque 131 euros !

46,72 boites offertes
192 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Roxane de l'association Tends-nous la Patte à Peyrat de Bellac, il manque 210 euros !

75,43 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Boubou de l'association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 150 euros !

122,26 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bagherra de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy, il manque 111 euros !

256,71 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 111 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3313 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Siroco a échouée.... Celle pour Johnny est réussie !

6,70 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orgueil de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Minou et Neko est réussie !

102 075 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bagherra, Roxanne et Boubou est réussie !

0,41 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nikita de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

4 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dowie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

4,03 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Taoki de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie,

21,82 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

28,33 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavoche de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy,

336,16 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 111 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 3162 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

37,14 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Orgueil de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 196 euros !

154 472 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Arthur de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel, il manque 89 euros !

23,66 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nikita de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 220 euros !

46,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Gavoche de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy, il manque 174 euros !

47,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Dowie de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 253 euros !

59,07 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Taoki de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie, il manque 244 euros !

75,50 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Rouquin de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 150 euros !

781,72 kg de croquettes offertes
2 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 111 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie, il manque 2315 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Orgueil est réussie !

4,20 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cameron de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Arthur est réussie !

169 805 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senshi de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Taoki, Dowie, Nikita, Gavoche et Rouquin est réussie !

3,87 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

4,18 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

4,57 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

24,72 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy,

62,04 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 111 chiens de l'association Drutvo za zatitu ivotinja Spaske à Kraljevo en Serbie est réussie !

11,26 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de fourrière de l'association HUmans for them à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

11,76 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cameron de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

202 344 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Senshi de l'association Les Chats Libres à Estagel,

18,74 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

52,91 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

77,88 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie,

81,16 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

105,71 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
10 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy,

64,12 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de fourrière de l'association HUmans for them à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

24,55 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Cameron de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 211 euros !

La collecte de couvertures pour Senshi est réussie ! Clic fait pour la réserve,

67,85 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Grizou de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 156 euros !

139,61 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Victoire de l'association Cruzy Cat à Cruzy, il manque 97 euros !

152,68 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bobby de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 166 euros !

153,05 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Tigrou de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 86 euros !

184,09 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Copine de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie, il manque 60 euros !

255,73 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de fourrière de l'association HUmans for them à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3495 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Cameron est réussie !

1,52 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chavroux de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

6,93 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nikita de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

6 005 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hulk de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Copine, Bobby, Victoire, Grizou et Tigrou est réussie !

7,35 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

9,69 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie,

10,94 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Endy de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

21,75 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ivoire de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

48,58 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stich de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

363,42 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de fourrière de l'association HUmans for them à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 3269 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

91,88 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Chavroux de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 79 euros !

100,19 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nikita de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 120 euros !

57 243 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Hulk de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 154 euros !

56,87 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Caramel de l'association Aidons nos Molosses à Heugleville-sur-scie, il manque 245 euros !

58,11 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ivoire de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 165 euros !

66,36 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Endy de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 238 euros !

151,40 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Stich de l'association APATE à Eyguieres, il manque 167 euros !

162,79 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Scarlet de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 158 euros !

566,41 kg de croquettes offertes
1 920 kg de croquettes nécessaires
5 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 98 chiens de fourrière de l'association HUmans for them à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine, il manque 2843 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Nikita a échouée..... Celle pour Chavroux est réussie !

6,74 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coeur de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

11 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique,

La collecte de couvertures pour Hulk est réussie !

25 887 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mousse de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Stich, Endy, Ivoire et Caramel a échouée.... Celle pour Scarlett est réussie !

7,01 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Donald de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

7,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idylle de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont,

7,02 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanya de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance,

29,77 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Bonnie de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 98 chiens de fourrière de l'association HUmans for them à Sarajevo en Bosnie and Herzégovine est réussie !

8,94 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Gitane et Berlingot est réussie !

17,78 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Coeur de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 179 euros !

48,16 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Sally de l'association Au bonheur animal à Ville-Pommeroeul en Belgique, il manque 183 euros !

60 381 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Mousse de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 152 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Bonnie est réussie !

49,99 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Idylle de l'association Des Poils et Des Plumes à Ermont, il manque 171 euros !

74,37 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Vanya de l'association Les Chats libres à Fleurance, il manque 151 euros !

141,63 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
3 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Donald de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 175 euros !

424,04 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
2 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4380 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Sally et Coeur est réussie !

9,08 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oreo de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

19,98 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Mousse est réussie !

12 940 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Idylle, Vanya et Donald est réussie !

0,66 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clyde de l'association Hope à  Souleuvre en Bocage,

4,26 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maugrey de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

4,28 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spike de l'association Les Ptits Bâtards à Rosny Sous Bois,

9,51 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolicoeur de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet,

21,53 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loukoum de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

589,91 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
22 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 4098 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

16,74 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Oreo de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE, il manque 180 euros !

113,05 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Héro de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn, il manque 105 euros !

47 048 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ebène de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex, il manque 161 euros !

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Pattenrond est réussie !

52,73 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Maugrey de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt, il manque 249 euros !

53,22 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Jolicoeur de l'association Dans les yeux de Leo à Mimet, il manque 169 euros !

71,78 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Spike de l'association Les Ptits Bâtards à Rosny Sous Bois, il manque 233 euros !

77,59 boites offertes
176 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Clyde de l'association Hope à Souleuvre en Bocage, il manque 142 euros !

89,54 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Loukoum de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré, il manque 218 euros !

995,28 kg de croquettes offertes
3 000 kg de croquettes nécessaires
4 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour les 200 chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc, il manque 3409 euros !

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------


## aurore27

La collecte de granulés pour Oreo et Héro est réussie !

11,04 kg de granulés offerts
150 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Nez pelé de l'association La Ferme des Zanimobiles à ORANGE,

23,69 kg de granulés offerts
200 kg de granulés nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Ruby de l'association Equi-Libre : Droit à la Retraite Equine à Le garn,

La collecte de couvertures pour Ebène est réussie !

23 573 cm2 de couvertures offertes
287 300 cm2 de couvertures nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Plume de l'association Association Des Chats De Hyeres à HYERES Cedex,

La collecte de boîtes de nourriture pour Clyde, Loukoum, Spike, Jolicoeur et Maugrey est réussie !

2,24 boites offertes
256 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Misty de l'association Hope à Souleuvre en Bocage,

2,27 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Louna de l'association A Pas De Chats à Petite-Forêt,

19,06 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Douglas de l'association La Compagnie des Chats bleus à Sainte-Marie-de-Ré,

28,31 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Alba de l'association Les Ptits Bâtards à Rosny Sous Bois,

50,08 boites offertes
352 boites nécessaires
23 heures restantes pour réussir la collecte pour Joy de l'association APATE à Eyguieres,

La collecte de croquettes pour les 200 chiens des rues de l'association Comme Chiens et Chats à Sidi Rahal Chatai au Maroc est  réussie !

4,97 kg de croquettes offertes
3 240 kg de croquettes nécessaires
3 jours restants pour réussir la collecte pour les 262 chiens de fourrière dont s'occupe Elan GLOTOV en Russie,

Cliquez, ptg, svp,
https://www.animalwebaction.com

----------

